# Kegging Setups



## Doc

Here is my keg fridge, which is in our kitchen.

The taps are Lancer taps but I have replaced the Tooheys New and VB tap handles that came with them with the Speights and Speights Old Dark handles that a mate managed to score for me in NZ. Thank god he did as being a kiwi boy I couldn't live with the New and VB handles  

Actually I have also just scored two Goesser tap handles from Austria. Can't wait for them to arrive. 

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Doc

Inside the Keg Fridge.
At the moment there are 2 x 18 litre and 1 x 20 litre.
Dual regulator so two gas lines. 
One line has a splitter so I can pour from two kegs at once while the third keg is gassing on the other line.
I also have a 45 litre keg. When the 45 litre keg is in the fridge I can only fit one other (either an 18 litre or a 20 litre) keg in as well.
The crown lager stubbies in the door are actually liquid yeast strains that I've cultured up and split into stubbies, ready for starters to be made in the future.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## kook

Very nice setup Doc 

I really should get around to relocating my gas bottle to outside the fridge, as it is proving to be an issue. I can only fit 2 kegs in there if I have the bottle in. Without it I can fit 3, possibly 4 (dont have a fourth keg to test the theory).


----------



## GMK

Check This Guys Monster Keg Set Up..

http://www.brewrats.org/walkin.cfm

the words "only in America" come to mind.


----------



## Indy

hey doc i'm glad to see you got the fridge  B) very nice work...


----------



## GMK

Hi all,

Here are some photos of my keg setup...


----------



## GMK

Also one of the inside of the fridge...

Only have 2 kegs in there ATT as just emptied one.


----------



## Gout

looks great guys i'll try to post mine up. I have yet to place the tap on my door as i am unsure where the fridge will fit in my new room. (might be placed at a bar rather than the fridge door.)

Secondly a question that i gather has been asked and covered where do you get those great beer taps? i have a "twist" style (not as nice)


----------



## GMK

Ben said:


> looks great guys i'll try to post mine up. I have yet to place the tap on my door as i am unsure where the fridge will fit in my new room. (might be placed at a bar rather than the fridge door.)
> 
> Secondly a question that i gather has been asked and covered where do you get those great beer taps? i have a "twist" style (not as nice)


 Ben

I sell the Anndale Pull down Taps.  

Fully reconditioned for $60.00 ea.

Add $15.00 for one turned wooden handle or $25.00 for two or $35.00 for three. 
Your choice of wood.


----------



## Gout

I have sent you a PM re: details

Also what are the trays woth (SS drip tray) I was going to weld mine up but well i still havn't to much :chug: hehe

I can fit 2 kegs in the fridge but i need to buy some more kegs to see if i can fit 3. I will have to also buy a "T" peice to run 2 kegs of different beer eg stout and beer(lager)

And lastly where do i find info on yeast (eg making more of it once you buy a good lager yeast how do i make more for the next batch rather than buying a new pack each time)


----------



## GMK

Ben,

SS drip trays....500 long X 150 wide...1/2 moon shape to fit on the fridge door...$50.00 ea when i can get some.
SS drip trays for the bar top - assorted lengths...from $45.00.

You will need a "T" Piece...get brass 6mm.
Also need disconects... i can get these for $15.00 ea.
4mm beer line 2.00pm
4mm to 6mm splice for the above disconects 5.00ea.

Yeast:
goto www,grumpys .com and they have a section on making yeast starters...tells you all you need to know and is good.

You can make really good beer with kits, LME and steeping some grains and adjuncts.
I have an excellent stout ATT in a keg done this way...excellent. :chug:


----------



## nicko

ive got a few pics of my setup here

CLICK

I wish i had have known about those taps your selling GMK before i bought mine  , they look awesome.

how much longer are you going to have them for? is it a constant supply?


----------



## GMK

nicko said:


> ive got a few pics of my setup here
> 
> CLICK
> 
> I wish i had have known about those taps your selling GMK before i bought mine  , they look awesome.
> 
> how much longer are you going to have them for? is it a constant supply?


 Nicko

As much as I hate to say it - they are not a constant supply. I have a mate who is in the refrigeration industry...he puts beer lines, taps, setups in ond out of hotels/bars all the time.

He picks the old stuff up from them when he puts in the new taps...gives them a trade in value.
He then rekits them etc...
I then sell them for him for cash in hand so to speak. He looks after me with my keg setup etc...

Currently, sold approx 40 odd Anndale Taps and 3 Twist Taps for him, not to mention drip trays, bar mats and he now does the disconects at $15.00 ea for me...
I know he has approx 7 ATT...3 of which will be for a mate at work who I am setting up his Keg Setup.

I have sold some to members of this forum...Kook, Brendan and Big D has ordered one.

Hope this helps


----------



## nicko

Sounds like u have a good connection  

Ill keep it in mind, as id really like to make my beer fridge look a bit more the part. 

Your prices are excellent.


----------



## GMK

nicko said:


> Sounds like u have a good connection
> 
> Ill keep it in mind, as id really like to make my beer fridge look a bit more the part.
> 
> Your prices are excellent.


 Thanks

Let , me know when you are ready and i will see what I can get.


----------



## Gout

I will try and buy some next week. how do i buy them from you (i'm in melb and i sent you a pm)

let me know
can you hold 1 for me i just need to work out how to get it etc :chug:


----------



## Doc

Upgraded my keg fridge today, now that it is fully functional again. It now has three taps. Woooohoooooo

Doc


----------



## Jase

Hey Doc,

Where did you get the drip tray from? How much?

I bought a fridge last night, I'll pick it up today. Hopefully, connect everything up in the next week or so. I'll post pics when finished.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Doc

Jase,

I got the drip tray from a home brew shop in Sydney (What's Brewing on Rocky Point Road, Kogarah).
I don't recall how much it cost me as it was about 3-4 years ago now.

Here is the latest pic of my fridge with some great taps I was given from a mate in NZ last weekend.

Sadly though my keg fridge is losing its #(&*$(@Q& gas again.
Time to locate a new keg fridge or even a chest freezer and a font for my serving setup.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## RegBadgery

doc - what's on the documents on the fridge - I sense it's something about beer..... ?

cheers
reg


----------



## Doc

Reg,

They are my brew sheets.
The columns are:

Brew #, Brew Name, Alc %, Kegging Date, Any Notes.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK

here are some pics of my new Keg Fridge - picked it up on sunday.

I need it to house the six kegs for my six way chilled font that i am installing in the bar and the bar room i am building - will post some more pics when i have it all set up.

date of manufacture, 2/1996. but only in use until 2000 
Motor..kirby model. ae 12mg 1ks
voltage....50hz 

full amps.......2.5
external dimensions.....1270 wide x 1970 high x 660 deep
interior dimensions......1140 wide x 1160 high x 530 deep

space between the side and the centre pillar is 510 

Double galzed glass doors.

Now all i have to do is get it off the trailer.

Cost was 425.00


----------



## warrenlw63

GMK said:


> Now all i have to do is get it off the trailer.
> 
> 
> [post="56264"][/post]​



Very nice GMK  ,

Send it across to Victoria and I'll get it off the trailer for you. :super: 

Of course I'll send your trailer back. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Doc

That'll look great GMK.
I take it you have tested it all out to make sure it works.
How noisey is it ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## MAH

A few pictures of mine that I've posted before. The fridge was a freeby, but needed some cosmetic work. The front had a few choice expletives on it and loads of rust spots. The lads in the workshop agreed to bend up some galv to fit around the old doors. They also bent up a shell for a drip tray into which I placed three house grates.

Since the photo was taken I've made some modifications. The gas is now on the outside, and I have 2 secondary regulators. One runs into a 4 way manifold for ales (which I mainly drink). The other runs into a 2 way manifold for lagers and other highly carbonated beers. Inside there is room for 6 kegs, 5 on tap and 1 carbonating. I use quite a number of 3 gallon kegs, so that with 5 taps I don't have the beer sitting around too long. What I've been doing lately is making a batch big enough for 2 x 3gallon kegs and pitching 2 different yeast.

Next job will be to finish it off by spray painting the sides. I've some auto paint left, in a nice gunmetal grey.

It was a bit of work and a fair bit more money to get it all together, but in terms of increasing the pleasure of brewing, it would have to be the best investment I made. No more cleaning bottles has been fantastic and I no longer have to set aside an afternoon when a beer has finished fermenting.

And unlike what a few people suggested, it hasn't led to an increase in beer consumption. I still drink a very modest amount, but now when friends are over, I'm more generous with my beer because it's just that much easier to produce.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Scotty

GMK, do you still have any Anandale taps for sale (the pull down type) as im interested in two.


----------



## GMK

i have 2 in stock

reconditioned will be 65.00 ea or will do 2 for 125.00...

do u need fridge extensions?

GMK


----------



## voota

Its a bit shabby but does the job.


----------



## Scotty

GMK, i sent you a PM. And forgot to say yes i will need fridge extensions. How much will everything be?


----------



## warrenlw63

Voota,

I'm picking that fridge has heard more piss-talk than the average barmaid?  

Warren -


----------



## voota

ha.. yeah i'd say you're not far off. Pitty the fridge is on its way out, it's been going stong for more years than i've been alive.


----------



## Thunderlips

MAH said:


> A few pictures of mine that I've posted before. The fridge was a freeby, but needed some cosmetic work. The front had a few choice expletives on it and loads of rust spots. The lads in the workshop agreed to bend up some galv to fit around the old doors. They also bent up a shell for a drip tray into which I placed three house grates.
> Cheers
> MAH
> [post="56272"][/post]​



MAH, with so many taps how do you know what's what?
Ever thought of some fridge magnets?






Please don't tease me about my beer selection


----------



## Ross

TL,

What a brilliant idea, you've inspired me to print some - though as you asked. no comment on your choice  ....


----------



## sluggerdog

Ross said:


> TL,
> 
> What a brilliant idea, you've inspired me to print some - though as you asked. no comment on your choice  ....
> [post="56495"][/post]​




Yep Me too!

How have you done this? any special type of magnet or just anything you can find?


----------



## Ross

Slugger,

You can buy the blank magnets on a sheet from Harvey Norman, especially designed for computer printing - not sure if you print direct to the magnet or a label though...


----------



## Thunderlips

Ross said:


> TL,
> 
> What a brilliant idea, you've inspired me to print some - though as you asked. no comment on your choice  ....
> [post="56493"][/post]​



Thanks Ross.
I just take the paper label off the cans and then scan and print them. I got the clear fridge magnets from Ebay.
A recent Coopers Bavarian Lager had me stuffed though, the label was painted on


----------



## Thunderlips

Ross said:


> Slugger,
> 
> You can buy the blank magnets on a sheet from Harvey Norman, especially designed for computer printing - not sure if you print direct to the magnet or a label though...
> [post="56498"][/post]​



These are two peice with a top that comes off. Then you just size the label, cut and place in the magnet and pop the top on. I ended up getting these from this bloke in the UK. I didn't look real hard though so maybe you can get them here for less.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/DIY-Promotional-P...geNameZl2QQtZkm

Also try http://www.selfpromote.co.uk/


----------



## Thunderlips

Ross said:


> TL,
> 
> What a brilliant idea, you've inspired me to print some - though as you asked. no comment on your choice  ....
> [post="56493"][/post]​



Since you make your own beer, rather than a kit, you'll have some more work to do since you have no label to scan.
Show us what you come up with.


----------



## MAH

Hi Thunderlips

That's another job I haven't got round to yet. On the freezer compartment I'm going to paint a large rectangle using blackboard paint. I can then simply write above each tap. 

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Thunderlips

MAH said:


> I can then simply write above each tap.
> Cheers
> MAH
> [post="56563"][/post]​



But pretty pictures look so much better


----------



## MAH

Thunderlips said:


> MAH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can then simply write above each tap.
> Cheers
> MAH
> [post="56563"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But pretty pictures look so much better
> [post="56635"][/post]​
Click to expand...



Yeah the pictures look good, but the balckboard will let me customise it a bit more. I tend to formulate my own recipes, so with the blackboard I can write up the style, IBU's, OG, %ABV, hops, date brewed etc. I can change this everytime a new brew goes into the fridge. 

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Plastic Man

The missus got some pixi photo's done of the kids. Part of the package (ouch$$), was a fridge magnet "frame" that went around a photo and held it simply to the fridge.

I get heaps of those fridge magnet calendars and other advertising in the mail box which are a decent size. If you used a stanley knife to cut out the inside of one of these to just leave a frame, (getting rid of all teh artwork in teh process) you could size your computer print out to fit under the frame and mount on your fridge.

I'm still hunting for a fridge so haven't tried this but it may be a cost free alternative to some of the ideas above.

Cheers - Richard

PS - I'm pretty sure you can buy magnetic paper for ink jet printers. Looks like standard paper but somehow will stick to a fridge etc???


----------



## roach

Plastic Man said:


> I get heaps of those fridge magnet calendars and other advertising in the mail box which are a decent size. If you used a stanley knife to cut out the inside of one of these to just leave a frame, (getting rid of all teh artwork in teh process) you could size your computer print out to fit under the frame and mount on your fridge.
> 
> [post="56647"][/post]​



another idea could be to use those clear name badge holders that are given to attendees at conferences/training sessions and stick the magnets from those junk mail calendars to the name badge holder. Then just print/cut out a label and insert in the clear holder.

havent tried it myself, but worth a go.


----------



## Ross

I like the idea of designing a label with each new brew - then when the brews finished the magnet can just be stuck anywhere else on the fridge as a reminder to brews of old - Nothing like a visual trigger to bring back memories....May have to get a bigger fridge though


----------



## BrotherNutz

Here is my rig.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## jayse

Since you all showed me yours, here's mine.  


Since I've been loving you.
Jayse


----------



## Offline

OK 

Here is my current setup



and here are my current gun setup


----------



## Offline

This is my new fridge (not yet set up)
it holds one more keg then the old one(4 instead of 3)
plus 18 instead of 9 longnecks even though the fridge 
is much smaller. Both fridges were free and when i get 
it changed over i'll be using the old one to ferment in.


----------



## Offline

here is my old fermenting fridge (dosen't work) 
plus all three in one photo.


----------



## deadly

so this is what ive been doing the last few weekends
holds 4 plus a cube and 5kg extingusher ,its on wheels so i can move it outside in summer -will the font get too warm in perth and should i put a fan in?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Lovely work deadly :super: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Steve

Nice one Deadly....put me down for one of them please!


----------



## barfridge

Deadly, the best way to ensure the font doesnt get too warm is to constantly run cold beer through it. And there are quite a few of us in Perth who can help you with that 

I hope you're coming to the brew meet this weekend? It's always good to see new faces.


----------



## ozbrewer

the alternitive is to run a small peice of copper pipe inside the font, connevt this to a small pond pump inside the fridge and pump some cold water through the circuit.......or get fancy and run some glycol the same way, get even more techo and put a temp probe insde the font to switch the pump on and off as needed, its actually pretty easy to do


----------



## deadly

Thanks guys, i'll see how it goes in summer


> I hope you're coming to the brew meet this weekend? It's always good to see new faces


I was hoping to make it but i told the minister for finance (who approved the freezer)that when i finished it i would paint the spare room as it too has been an ongoing project  hope its a good one seeya at the next


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Heres my effort.


----------



## Tony

I got mine running a couple of weeks ago.

It cost me $80 for the fridge,

The rest was free h34r: 

Its not what you know its who you know B) 

only comercial pub gear here folks  

cheers folks


----------



## BRAD T

I pick up my new fridge tommorrow, I was able to get side by side fridge and freezer( seperate units) in xlnt condition for $150.00 the pair. Fridge for Kegerator,Freezer for SWMBO. To quote a brewery ad campaign "It's all good,Mate"
Guess what I will be doing on the weekend. Will post pics when done.

cheers
Brad T :beer:


----------



## pb unleaded

My beer tap is on the side of the fridge, that way the lines don't get tangled up when opening door. Can fit 6 kegs in there, plus glasses, yeasts, etc. 
arthur


----------



## danbeer

Offline said:


> OK
> 
> Here is my current setup
> 
> and here are my current gun setup
> [post="59518"][/post]​




The toolbox as a drip tray that folds up is an excellent idea.


----------



## Linz

Heres mine


----------



## mobrien

Hey Linz - is that on a chest freezer? If so, how does it go open the lid with it on - I'm about to mine the same way!

Matt


----------



## Linz

yup


----------



## Linz

and gas in


----------



## Linz

Lifting the lid is a little heavy, but once its up it stays there. The full kegs balance out the base


----------



## Doc

As the gallery is not up atm, here are pics of the chest freezer that replaced the fridge in the photos at the start of this topic.

These photos are quite old. There is now a full length drip tray now as well.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## ozbrewer

doc that font looks the same as mine, what did you coat it with?

does yours have the copper pipe inside to chill it?


----------



## Doc

ozbrewer said:


> doc that font looks the same as mine, what did you coat it with?
> 
> does yours have the copper pipe inside to chill it?
> [post="67390"][/post]​



Mine came gold. Yes it has the chiller coil too. I have a small aquarium pump pumping cold water through it to a resovoir container inside the fridge. The pump is hooked up to the temp controller so it comes on whenever the fridge does.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Steve

thats it!!!! cant stand it any longer!!!! got to give the bottles away and get a keg set-up. Doc that set-up is beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## halfinch

hey doc, great set up how about a piccy with the lid open?



Halfinch


----------



## paul

Heres my fridge. Its on wheels to make it easier to open the lid.


----------



## sluggerdog

My Turn.

Simple but Effective...

Shame I can only fit 2 kegs and a cube in there though, the need to upgrade is getting closer.

Probably will go to a chest freezer.


----------



## Lufah

Probably put in another tower soon.

Travis


----------



## ozbrewer

LOve the Berriodic table Travis....looks like you have as much junk lying around your beer room as I do


----------



## PhilS

Doc & Linz, great setups. May I ask where you got the beer taps from?

I'm interested in setting up a similar system, but have no idea on what taps, fonts blah blah to get,

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Linz

As for the font.....Ebay!!!

Taps, those ones..from the ever selling GMK!! a keggers best mate!!

The handles on those taps I got from ebay as well


----------



## Jye

I love looking at all the pics...you get so many ideas  

Heres my setup, simple but effective. Holds 2 kegs, extinguisher and cube.


----------



## warrenlw63

You reckon your setup is simple?  

I'll be putting my other tap back on soon. Only having one is a PITA. You can see why I hide this beast down the garage. It's never going to make the pages of Good Taste Magazine. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye

Thanks for making me feel better


----------



## warrenlw63

:lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Doc

halfinch said:


> hey doc, great set up how about a piccy with the lid open?



Sorry for the delay. Been flying back to Oz.
Can do. Will dig some out tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc

Here is inside the freezer.





Here is just the lid up from another angle to show the internal and external collar.




And here are the lines in the beer line trunking etc.




Beers,
Doc


----------



## jgriffin

Hey Doc, how does the collar attach to the freezer?


----------



## Doc

The internal collar sits on top.
The external collar keeps it in place.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## halfinch

Thanks for the piccies Doc. Its a work of art!!!!!




Halfinch


----------



## Batz

I feel a GMK reply not far away h34r: 

Batz


----------



## PhilS

Thanks for the info Linz, and the pics from everyone. Gives me a good idea of what to aim for with food for thought.


----------



## warrenlw63

Batz said:


> I feel a GMK reply not far away h34r:
> 
> Batz
> [post="67579"][/post]​



Batz. I think you've scared him off. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## muga

I got around to getting a keg system together, just gassing up my first ever keg now.
I have got a beer gun - no taps as of yet, still waiting for a good price for some taps for a 3-way andale tap setup.

One question, there are a lot of chest freezer users around here, how do you stop it from freezing the beer in the lines? (or even the whole keg)

EDIT: Can anyone help me out as to where to get some taps for this style of post? (see photo)


----------



## Jye

Hey Muga,

If you are using a chest freezer you can either alter the thermostat or buy an external one that plugs into the power cord and turns the freezer on and of at set temps. Pretty useful if you are wanting to ferment at lower temps for lagers :beerbang: 

Try this thread for some more info.

Jye


----------



## muga

Jye said:


> Hey Muga,
> 
> If you are using a chest freezer you can either alter the thermostat or buy an external one that plugs into the power cord and turns the freezer on and of at set temps. Pretty useful if you are wanting to ferment at lower temps for lagers :beerbang:
> 
> Try this thread for some more info.
> 
> Jye
> [post="67822"][/post]​



Thanks, loads of information there.
I think I might see if there is a good second hand freezer for a good price, it's a much better setup, only thing is - what would the power usage of a chest freezer with a pump running to keep the pole frosty?


----------



## Thunderlips

Jye said:


> I love looking at all the pics...you get so many ideas
> 
> Heres my setup, simple but effective. Holds 2 kegs, extinguisher and cube.
> [post="67522"][/post]​



Me too 
Mine could hold 4 kegs if I put some kind of base over the compressor hump. I might get around to that one day.
Here's a couple of my simple setup.


----------



## Offline

Had to move to the new fridge prematurely due to problems with the old one.
I havent got my font and tap set up yet or built my bar, so not sure where to put the hole/holes yet there fore the CO2 is in there as well for the time being.


----------



## aspro

G Day
I like all you set ups 
heres mine 
The first 2 are my big fridge 
The next 2 is my portable, the keg goes under the bowl that I fill with ice
and the last is my latest toy,I gess Ill have to build a bar now
CHEERS


----------



## Doc

I love the ceramic two tap font. Very very nice.
I've always got my eye out for a four tap + ceramic font for my bar.
The portable setup looks very swish too.

The gallery should be back up very shortly, so you can post the pics in more detail.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret

Mmmmmmm gallery (homer simpson voice)

Won't that be getting a workout when it's up and running 

And I also love the ceramic font. Very tidy.


----------



## Ben

Offline - how does your regulator perform whilst in the fridge - humidity etc? I've heard that it can be a bad thing, but I haven't seen any evidence to support or contradict.


----------



## Offline

> Offline - how does your regulator perform whilst in the fridge - humidity etc? I've heard that it can be a bad thing, but I haven't seen any evidence to support or contradict.



haven't had a problem yet, it will be external when I decide where to put the hole for the gas line, to make room for another keg inside. i also haven't seen any evidence either way.


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Nearly have my "new" keg fridge finished ...so it will be out with the old and in with the new!!  

I picked up the big unit at a garage sale, gave it coat of off-white marine 2pac, new seals, threw one of warbs giant stickers on the front and finished it with a few taps fron BD.
Have gone from two keg capacity to six ...and earned a lagering fridge in the process :super: 

Here's some pics...


----------



## redbeard

Jimmy - u might want to replace the plastic tray with something more substantial ie pineboard or mdf. i presume the stubbies underneath are holding it up ?


----------



## jimmysuperlative

...yeah redbeard, I'm miles ahead of you on that note. All the kegs on display in the photo are empty. I've got a nice piece of marine ply picked out to become the new shelf when the fridge is ready for action.

and yes, those are cans of fourex (we love it up here) holding up the shelf


----------



## BRAD T

Hi all,
I have finally got around to posting some pics of my keg set up. early stages yet. Watch out for future improvements.

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## Asher

BradT

Is that a can of VB is see hidden behind the can of Bundy on the right? h34r: 

 Asher for now


----------



## BRAD T

Yes Asher
I must fess up, it is a can of VB. It was in a christmas hamper that SWMBO was given about 3 years ago, I can honestly declare that I personally have not drank VB for about 15 years, thats why it is still in the fridge. One day I will get around to tossing it out or giving it to some philistine that won't know or care about the difference between real beer and VB.

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## MAH

I think the more pertinent question is how the hell Asher can tell its a VB can. I would assume that you would have to really know and love your VB to spot it from such an obscure angle with only a smidge of the can showing. 

Do you love your VB Asher? Come on, fess up!

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Asher

Yep MAH I'm currently the owner of a 6 pack myself. Bit of a similar situation to Brad in fact.... I mate rocked up with a six pack of VB tinnies for my birthday,,,, then got stuck into the good oil and left me them! :angry: 
But don't worry I have a plan... He's gone to Libya for 2 years to work, so I have currently got the six pack lagering in my shed... a couple of summers @ 45 degrees should finish it off nicely.... Then I'll present them to him on his return to the lucky country.... :beerbang: 

Hijack over...

Asher for now


----------



## dallas

ok guys, thought i'd put up my keg setup... 

this setup is only 2 days old, so it's still in it's development stages! :lol: ... (only just finished laying the concrete ontop of the retaining wall last week! 

you can see where the hole saw packed it in cutting the opening for the tap, but it's on now and it rocks.. :super: 





not much space in there for more than 2 kegs, but it's a start. 





hey, does anyone know how to remove the freezer section from the fridge so i can gain some more head height (and make use of the drawers that come level with teh compressor hump?).. i want a space to store my liquid cultures and a few glasses... 

at the moment the plumbing is only temporary, and in the next few weeks will get another tap, then i'll make a distribution manifold and clean up the system. 


D


----------



## Jye

> hey, does anyone know how to remove the freezer section from the fridge so i can gain some more head height (and make use of the drawers that come level with teh compressor hump?).. i want a space to store my liquid cultures and a few glasses...



I have been thinking about cutting the bottom out of my freezer so that it is at the same temp as the fridge, since I dont use the freezer section for anything. I think this would also make the fridge more efficient since the freezer would be helping to cool the fridge section.


----------



## BRAD T

Dallas and Jye,
Be very careful with freezer compartments as in some fridge systems the freezer provides the cooling for the main cabinet as well. Best not to play around with the plumbing as you may end up with an expensive insulated box. Fortunately I was able to pick up my fridge( no freezer) and matching upright freezer ( for SWMBO who thinks that we need food as well) for $150.00 the pair.

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## Jye

Brad,

Good point with a fridge like dallas. 

My fridge and freezer are separate compartments (freezer isn't inside the fridge) and I was thinking I would have to do it carefully as not to cut any plumbing that might be in the section between the fridge and freezer. Still might not do it out of fear of stuffing the fridge and SWMBO isn't to keen on the idea in case she need the freezer space <_<


----------



## craigarino

Hi there all!
Just finished making a portable six litre keg, and am seriously excited by it!
Stolen the ideas off some people here,sorry, but boy, does it do the trick!
The soda stream injector still has the push button thingo on it and you just have to give it a squirt when the pour is on the slow side!
Thanks for the inspiration! I dont think life gets better than this!
:beer:


----------



## Lebowski

Just got my keg system a couple of weeks ago, still need to source a cheap drip dray.


----------



## muga

The way frost free fridges work is by the cold air being blown with a fan from the freezer to the fridge section, the walls of the fridge should be pipe free as it's only there as insulation.

The shelf of the freezer on the other hand may or may not have pipes running through it depending on the model so it might be best to make sure you check first, probably best to ring the manufacturer before you go cutting away at anything.


----------



## Hillbilly

Give this one a go Nic, http://www.esbeer.com.au/category37_1.htm.
Is that still a glass of passion fruit beer on the fridge?
Hillbilly


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Q: Whats missing from this pic ??





h34r: 

A: a new Ventmatic Tap is all ... :beerbang: 


The Wizz fridge was painted by my partner with her airbrush about 3 years ago. 

It is used as a second beer fridge because it floods here and it so heavy that it stays upstairs and most of our drinking is done downstairs or out by the pool.


Cheers 
fnqbunyip


----------



## Lebowski

Nah thats some beer I put way too much honey in hillbilly (from the PET bottles in the fridge)  Thanks for the link will check it out.

Theres one on ebay here with a tap, that a good deal?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Drip-Tray...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hillbilly

How about this one
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-tap-with-panel...bayphotohosting


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Ok, not a complete setup yet, but it will be by next Friday  

I just had the urge to show off what's on my balcony...and it was all for free...even the G-size bottle :beerbang: 
















We'll actually have to open the door for beer as the tap is going to reside inside the locked fridge rather than being door-mounted...there are many reasons for this including insect problems and the local suicidal teens who seem to be unable to keep out of my yard no matter how many times they come close to eating heavy metal :blink: 

PZ.


----------



## OLD DOG

hi guys, a few photos of my home bar and spare fridge.

all ready for summer...

od



Admin Edit. Removed partial pics.


----------



## sosman

Can an old dog learn new tricks h34r:

(ok so someone deleted the dupes).


----------



## OLD DOG

sure can, struggling with the attachments.

i hope this works


----------



## Darren

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Ok, not a complete setup yet, but it will be by next Friday
> 
> I just had the urge to show off what's on my balcony...and it was all for free...even the G-size bottle :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll actually have to open the door for beer as the tap is going to reside inside the locked fridge rather than being door-mounted...there are many reasons for this including insect problems and the local suicidal teens who seem to be unable to keep out of my yard no matter how many times they come close to eating heavy metal :blink:
> 
> PZ.
> [post="82638"][/post]​




Fingerlickin,
I would suggets that it would be a good idea to secure that bottle to the wall in some way. If it falls over and the regulator comes off it will shoot off like a torpedo!. Could simply fall over and land on your foot.. Dynabolts (or similar) in the wall and a chain are all that what are required. And yes, they do fall over all the time. Especially the tall ones.
cheers
Darren


----------



## JasonY

OLD DOG said:


> sure can, struggling with the attachments.




Nice setup dog, how about scaling the image back, 650k is way too big even on 1.5Mbit broadband it chugs.


----------



## peas_and_corn

JasonY said:


> OLD DOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure can, struggling with the attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup dog, how about scaling the image back, 650k is way too big even on 1.5Mbit broadband it chugs.
> [post="83063"][/post]​
Click to expand...


and my dialup is really struggling!!


----------



## peas_and_corn

Yay! it's up...

nice! very nice...


----------



## PhilS

OLD DOG, there is a program on the microsoft site called Image resizer if you use winxp. 

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/...s/powertoys.asp ) 

once installed, you Right click on the image & select Resize Image. It will then resize it to approx 60k depending options set.

Sorry to hijack this thread


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Darren said:


> Fingerlickin,
> I would suggets that it would be a good idea to secure that bottle to the wall in some way. If it falls over and the regulator comes off it will shoot off like a torpedo!. Could simply fall over and land on your foot.. Dynabolts (or similar) in the wall and a chain are all that what are required. And yes, they do fall over all the time. Especially the tall ones.
> cheers
> Darren
> [post="83052"][/post]​



As the say, great minds think alike Darren...that is exactly what I plan on doing (chaining it up)  

PZ.


----------



## OLD DOG

thanks PhilS, help very much appreciated. 

I have downloaded and hopefully it will be fine now.

old dog

:beer:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

The Co2 cylinder is still freestanding, thank god my balcony is slanted against the wall 






We've been pulling brew out of this shitter all arvo listening to Bob Marley...nice  

PZ.


----------



## troywhite

Finally got my tap set up (Old beer fridge didn't survive the move from ACT to WA)

Here are some shots. Down to my last keg at the moment due to a christmas/moving production lul.

Fear not, the production line is now back in full swing. 

Grats out to bro-in-law Geoff (aspro) for the second tap until I get myself some more hardware.


----------



## barls

heres mine it now has 2 taps


----------



## pop_shots

GMK said:


> Check This Guys Monster Keg Set Up..
> 
> http://www.brewrats.org/walkin.cfm
> 
> the words "only in America" come to mind.
> [post="1415"][/post]​


wow..just wow..that's dedication


----------



## pop_shots

yeah, my next project will definately be converting my refridgerator outside to something like these. I've never seen one converted with taps on the outside til I clicked this thread. very innovative, I like!


----------



## Bobby

the gifs in your sig are annoying


----------



## Bazza

Bobby said:


> the gifs in your sig are annoying
> [post="105620"][/post]​



seconded


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

and while we're at it your avatar is disturbing as well. This is not the place for violence...


----------



## Uncle Fester

pop_shots said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check This Guys Monster Keg Set Up..
> 
> http://www.brewrats.org/walkin.cfm
> 
> the words "only in America" come to mind.
> [post="1415"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> wow..just wow..that's dedication
> [post="105615"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Without having seen his cooling facility, I far prefer Ross's setup.

After all that effort, it's only 10 taps :huh: 

M


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

That avatar is from and old C-64 game...can't recall the name tho :blink: 

PZ.


----------



## Simon W

Have just read thru entire thread, Love all the photo's guys, some nice setups there, definatelly gonna do something like this myself, might start out small with a portable+sodastreem tho.




Fingerlickin_B said:


> That avatar is from and old C-64 game...can't recall the name tho



Streetfighter?

The avatar doesn't bother me too much, but the sig gif certainly does.


----------



## GMK

Wonder if we should start a GMK Supplied Keg Setup Topic...


----------



## big d

you do and i will delete it.


----------



## GMK

big d said:


> you do and i will delete it.
> 
> Dam...hahahah.........Finding it hard to remember who i sold Keg Setups too... :beerbang:
> 
> Just so Many... :beer:
> 
> Prety sure you are on the list bigd - or soon will be at a most excellent price i might add.. :super:


----------



## big d

yes im certainly on your list .let me see .over the years there has been taps mats etc and now a u-beaut 4 tap flooded font with drip tray.hopefully it will be here this week.will post pics if i can rig a set up showing it off.

cheers
big d


----------



## Ross

big d said:


> yes im certainly on your list .let me see .over the years there has been taps mats etc and now a u-beaut 4 tap flooded font with drip tray.hopefully it will be here this week.will post pics if i can rig a set up showing it off.
> 
> cheers
> big d
> [post="105816"][/post]​



Got the 4th decal in the right size for you today  will get them all mailed with some beers...


looking forward the pics...


----------



## bindi

GMK said:


> Wonder if we should start a GMK Supplied Keg Setup Topic...
> 
> 
> [post="105787"][/post]​



email sent  have you sold that font yet <_<


----------



## GMK

Nope - it is still for sale if u want it....


----------



## pharmaboy

GMK said:


> Wonder if we should start a GMK Supplied Keg Setup Topic...
> 
> 
> [post="105787"][/post]​



maybe i should get the camera out too GMK! Now have the laundry pretty much finished with the non descript cupboard door revealing those nice stainless taps all ready to enlarge gut.


----------



## GMK

pharmaboy said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if we should start a GMK Supplied Keg Setup Topic...
> 
> 
> [post="105787"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i should get the camera out too GMK! Now have the laundry pretty much finished with the non descript cupboard door revealing those nice stainless taps all ready to enlarge gut.
> [post="105919"][/post]​
Click to expand...



Yep - you should...


----------



## delboy

KENNY THE WHEELER AND DEALER :blink: 

well ken the brew shop is getting together up here still alot to do but i am hoping to open in about 2-3 months all members of this forum might like to put there 2 bobs worth in as all comments will be helpfull .
and the more folk we can get to brewing the more fun to be had .
noticed that the price per schooner is going up 10 cents next week?

delboy


----------



## tangent

i thought they did that every week


----------



## delboy

WHAT THERE 2 BOBS WORTH OR UP 10 A WEEK


----------



## pharmaboy

OK, hope this works first time, but first pickie is the almost completed new laundry that used to be a stairwell down to the semi detached laundry (this photo is taken from the kitchen/living room area. (new laundry)





The second one is the open cupboard to reveal Kenny's taps with a weizen on the left and a coopers pale ale on the right - from laundry to blokes room in less than one second!




third is the boring old fridge with 4 kegs and taps going through the side into the wall of the laundry. The 2 kegs not tapped, are a forbidden fruit belgian ale and an ESB american pale ale fresh kit. Of course the best part is that this area is the old laundry and is now "The Shed", complete with workbench, brewing gear, AND extra laundry sink.


----------



## QldKev

It does 2 cubes and 2 kegs; I'll never bottle again :beer:


----------



## QldKev

I'm planning on eventually getting a second tap


----------



## markws

Finally - I had nothing better to do and grabbed a couple of quick pics of my set-up.

Nothing really super exciting - Unfortunately it has to live out side  .

Taps - from a closed down cafe in Belgium (actually also have an upright single tap non-flood font also) and running flow restrictors. In the upcoming weeks I will be incorporating a secondary reg system (coming from a mate in the US) containing 4 reg's plus a co2 flow rate indicator. Nothing else is in the pipe line for the draft system.

Biggest prob - my mate know's it is parked outside (although they do have keys to the place) with a couple of frosty glasses in the freezer and are often caught grabbing the occasion quick one while shopping in Chatswood. h34r: 

Cheers

MWS

View attachment IMG_6204.bmp


View attachment IMG_6205.bmp


----------



## pharmaboy

thx for including the pics MKS - I did the same I thing i suspect LOL

Maaaaaate!, they are the funkiest taps ever!!!!!

tap porn...


----------



## bindi

Where did you get the taps? :blink: marKws love them


----------



## Screwtop

More beer porn Bindi! Bindi and I we were pawing over the Andale site yesterday especially This One imagine that on top of your black marble bar Bindi Bob.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

Just waiting to move (only about 6 months now) then I can start work on my bar, i'm thinking chest freezer with 3 tap font.



> That avatar is from and old C-64 game...can't recall the name tho



Double Dragon?


----------



## markws

Bindi / Pharmaboy,

Found the taps initally on Ebay in Belgium but know one had bidded for them. I spoke with seller a week or so later and organised to pick them up as a private purchase ($75 aussie for 3 taps) while in Europe later that month for work- the seller was a belgium beer importer for UK clients and occasionally found beer gear etc in his travels. Haven't seen any taps similar since either on ebay or locally.

Cheers

MWS


----------



## big d

first up thanks ross.i will be keeping an eager eye on my post box.
recieved my new font from gmk(thanks once again) yesterday and have spent this morning giving it a polish.font that is.the drip tray will need a good polish up to match the font but i will do that as time permits.anyway heres a photo from the original listing.i will get better pics later.due to my move later on in the year im not to sure if this font will sit idle or if i will make an outside bar for the time being.probably will make it portable.
cheers
big d

View attachment 5776


----------



## tangent

Mark, i haven't seen taps that look anything like that for years!
hang on to those mate, they're Gold! :wub:


----------



## Simon W

Mark, nice taps!
Multiplex huh? Gas or electric? hehe


----------



## markws

lads,

...my latest purchased arrived and has been installed......secondary reg's....can't say it was the cheapest purchase in the world but very affordable and less expensive than purchasing brand new...my kegging system is now complete with just a couple of minor mods to be done (such as replacing the inside plastic on the door to allow an additional keg).

Just got to finish the AG system in the next few weeks and I'll be a very happy man!!

cheers 

mark ws


----------



## markws

lads,

...my latest purchased arrived and has been installed......secondary reg's....can't say it was the cheapest purchase in the world but very affordable and less expensive than purchasing brand new...my kegging system is now complete with just a couple of minor mods to be done (such as replacing the inside plastic on the door to allow an additional keg).

Just got to finish the AG system in the next few weeks and I'll be a very happy man!!

cheers 

mark ws 

View attachment second_regs.bmp


----------



## Thunderlips

Screwtop said:


> More beer porn Bindi! Bindi and I we were pawing over the Andale site yesterday especially This One imagine that on top of your black marble bar Bindi Bob.
> [post="106072"][/post]​



I saw one of those about 6 months ago, with snaplocks but no taps, over at Ebay.
I regret now not bidding for it. I think it went for about $150.


----------



## markws

lads,

received yesterday the final piece of my keg set-up yesterday - 4xsecondary regs probably a bit of over kill......pics attached


regards

MWS


ps simonw - nice pick-up - previously flew alot of electric & gliders - f3b/f5b and 1/3 scale vintage gliders now have converted to fullsize gliding out of bathurst- just got my c certificate and starting to go cross country 

View attachment sec_reg_2.bmp


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Just moved my previously inside-mounted taps from to the fridge door and all is well. 

No point in tap pics, just brumby units and an eBay drip tray on a dirty fridge door. 

BUT, check out my beer lines...they are blue...cool  




Working well too, plus with only a 0.187" internal diameter, exactly 2m of line per tap works great with my old carbonation/serving pressure/temperature...balanced systems rock it :super: 

PZ.


----------



## Uncle Fester

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Just moved my previously inside-mounted taps from to the fridge door and all is well.
> 
> No point in tap pics, just brumby units and an eBay drip tray on a dirty fridge door.
> 
> BUT, check out my beer lines...they are blue...cool
> View attachment 6142
> 
> 
> Working well too, plus with only a 0.187" internal diameter, exactly 2m of line per tap works great with my old carbonation/serving pressure/temperature...balanced systems rock it :super:
> 
> PZ.
> [post="111903"][/post]​



Fingerlickin,
Just for my morbid curiosity, what is your balanced pressure with 2m of beer line and brumby taps?

M


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

mandrakar said:


> Fingerlickin,
> Just for my morbid curiosity, what is your balanced pressure with 2m of beer line and brumby taps?
> 
> M



9psi, but the exact temp I am unsure of...whatever my fridge is at it's "2.5" setting...same temp I've always had it  

PZ.


----------



## homekegger1

Well below is a couple of pics of my home keg set up. When I started homebrewing I went straight onto kegging. I began with a one tap(swing) fridge. Held 3 kegs quite comfortably. Then the other half was getting a bit sad about all the brewing I was doing.( Oh and the consumption of my fine products) that I sold it to a mate. 

I was once again unhappy.  But I did keep a fermenter for Justin. Well we discussed it and she finally let me delve back into the art of brewing under the condition that I got her a new fridge.  Happy me had a perfect excuse to use the old one for my new beer fridge. 2 taps this time. Much better system. I then got a mate to make the tray for me. :beer: 

Well enough of that here are the pics.

Cheers

Craig

p.s. I plan to buy lots of stuff from GMK and try to make a bar as fantastic as his.


----------



## mika

Finally some pics of my fridge.
Nothing special and because I didn't want to put it outside and have my beer or gas bottle stolen I've had to stick it inside where I can't fit a drip tray  

But still all is good, now I can really enjoy my Homebrew whenever I want, no need to think about sticking some bottles in before I want to drink coz there's enough room for them, or there's the keg  




My brother and me after first installing the tap




Tucked around the corner and the reason I can't fit the drip try, the door won't close :unsure: 




Gas bottle between the fridge and washing machine. Cardboard there to try and keep it in place, floor's a little uneven and the washing machine being rather old shakes a lot










Didn't like the idea of drilling thru the side of the fridge and playing russian roulette with hitting a gas line. Fridge has a rear "shelf" to miss the compressor and the such, so went thru the bottom and sealed it off with Silicone. Seems to work.


Just a dodgy work around I came up with. because the gas line comes from the bottom, if you pull the keg out it falls exactly where you want to put the keg back in. So Now I just hang it up on the cable tie. :beer:
*missed a bit*


----------



## prideofthesouth

My little project....


----------



## andrewl

doesn't look like a little project pride....


----------



## prideofthesouth

It started out little but......
you know how things seem to get out of control


----------



## Chilled

Hey POTS
how did you go about piggy backing the two regs together? Did you just remove the 'contents' gauge from one and join that to the inlet of another? If so what did you use to join the two? Nice looking 'industrial' set up.

C


----------



## bindi

Here is a view you don't see very often, what's UNDER the bar  .


----------



## prideofthesouth

Hey Chilled,
Regs came as is......good ol ebay....


----------



## Stickler

Hi all, this is a quick post to show how simple and rough a keg set up can be. This is my crappy little bar fridge with room for one keg. I don't drink too much so couldn't be bothered drilling hole etc. Plus I'm in a two bedroom unit and I think I'm lucky to have been allowed this in the corner of the kitchen. I got the kegs from the U.S. and all the other bits from GMK. I top up the pouring pressure when required.
Anyway this was just to show all the people umming and ahhing that it can be done very simply and you can have lovely beer on tap but it doesn't look too pretty. Mind you, most blokes who've seen it have been pretty impressed (they haven't seen the elaborate set-ups some of the others on this forum have). 
Cheers!!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Fingerlickin_B said:


> mandrakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingerlickin,
> Just for my morbid curiosity, what is your balanced pressure with 2m of beer line and brumby taps?
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9psi, but the exact temp I am unsure of...whatever my fridge is at it's "2.5" setting...same temp I've always had it
> 
> PZ.
> [post="111996"][/post]​
Click to expand...


I've since bumped it up to 1 bar. 

This was after a mate complaining that the beer wasn't "fizzy enough" and didn't have enough head after a few were poured...I decided he was right! :chug: 

First beer of any session comes out even frothier than before, but after that everything is still cool as a cucumber  

PZ.


----------



## mark_m

First two attached photos show my MK1 setup put together a couple of months ago, worked well but not enough taps!
Second two photos show my MK2 setup - room for 4 kegs + approx 2 dozen tallies without getting too crowded.
Nowhere near the standard of some of the flooded font setups, but pretty happy so far.


----------



## bindi

Four taps on fridge is still impressive  well done


----------



## aspro

Gday all 


The latest addition to my set up. 


Cheers Geoff


----------



## aspro

Forgot to include 
Since these photos I have added another three taps on the other side and a temp controler.


Cheers Geoff

PS And thanks to my wife for getting me the fridge.


----------



## Slurpdog

Dang Aspro!
You're set for life.


----------



## mika

Hey Aspro, I work down near Freo. PM me your address so I can drop in for a few (dozen) glasses. Call it quality control  Hahahaha.


----------



## jimmysuperlative

WAHOO BUCKEROO !!!!!  :beer: :super:


----------



## razz

Love the mini kegs Aspro, can I ask how much and where from ?


----------



## Jye

Damn thats purdy :beerbang: 



> Love the mini kegs Aspro, can I ask how much and where from ?



Ditto


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Same thought here RAZZ just wasent game to ask...  might get me all worked up .

:beer:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

I saw some of those the other day at BYOAH. 

They are shorter and fatter than normal cornies and have the same volume. 

The plugs point directly up, as opposed to the normal slightly outward angle. 

The ones I saw were ex-soda units sourced from either Singapore or Malaysia (I forget which). 

PZ.


----------



## JayBdrunk

second attempt.

It holds six kegs plus glasses ect. Does the job


----------



## aspro

razz said:


> Love the mini kegs Aspro, can I ask how much and where from ?
> [post="128185"][/post]​




Gday Razz
A friend of mine works at a fast food store where they use these for there thick shake syrup and they are phasing them out so she grabed them for me.
She said there might be some more comming so Ill let you know if I get anymore. :beer: 


Cheers Geoff.


----------



## razz

Thanks Geoff, only need one.


----------



## Lebowski

If you get a few I wouldnt mind getting my hands on one of them also :beerbang:


----------



## MVZOOM

Lebowski said:


> If you get a few I wouldnt mind getting my hands on one of them also :beerbang:
> [post="128265"][/post]​



They're awesome, I'd love one or two of those kegs - wonder if anyone can still get them?

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Foz

Does your friend work at Maccas? I swear i used to wash them up as a kitchen hand there!


----------



## aspro

Foz said:


> Does your friend work at Maccas? I swear i used to wash them up as a kitchen hand there!
> [post="128282"][/post]​



Gday Foz

Yeah she does work a the big m, mine are 4L but ive seen them also in 6L there must be alot more out there .

Cheers Geoff


----------



## spog

niiiiiice set up aspro,a fishing tackle shop here had a fridge like yours (but much older) for sale for $250 i nearly grabbed it,i asked an electrician about it but he said that being as old as it was it would cost about $50 a quarter to run (newer fridges are more efficient) i was gutted. ohh what could have been  cheers.. spog..


----------



## crozdog

Does anyone know who supplies thickshake syrup to Maccas? Maybe we could source these "kegs" directly from them....

Crozdog


----------



## Lukes

crozdog said:


> Does anyone know who supplies thickshake syrup to Maccas? Maybe we could source these "kegs" directly from them....
> 
> Crozdog
> [post="128443"][/post]​




LINK TO TAYLORS THREAD
This may help.
:chug: 


Luke


----------



## troywhite

aspro said:


> Gday all
> 
> 
> The latest addition to my set up.
> 
> 
> Cheers Geoff
> [post="128127"][/post]​




nice setup aspro!!!
you'll have to invite me around for a beer one day


----------



## ads7

Heres mine. plenty of room for more kegs.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bobby

that keg does look lonely...
you can never have enough kegs


----------



## The Scientist

Hi All,

I'd like to mention and thank some of the members of this fourm who helped me with the sourcing of equipment, which has led to having the priceless ability to pour my own beer at home. 

GMK for the hand turned handle and 601 reg and Hoops for the Sodastream adapter. Cheers :beer:


----------



## GMK

Very Very nice...

glad to see the pics....


----------



## lucas

The Scientist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'd like to mention and thank some of the members of this fourm who helped me with the sourcing of equipment, which has led to having the priceless ability to pour my own beer at home.
> 
> GMK for the hand turned handle and 601 reg and Hoops for the Sodastream adapter. Cheers :beer:



I'm interested how long a soda streamer CO2 tank lasts? i.e. x kegs between replacements


----------



## The Scientist

> I'm interested how long a soda streamer CO2 tank lasts? i.e. x kegs between replacements



Hi lucas,

If I force carbonate the keg with the Sodastreamer I get about 2 kegs worth out of it, but if I Prime the kegs I can get upto 3. It works well if you have a small kegging setup.

I'll be looking to upgrade to a larger gas bottle when a get another keg or two.  

Cheers,

Back to the Lab :chug:


----------



## Sammus

Scored the fridge a gross dirty white for $60, painted it with blackboard paint and ripped out most of the internals. It had a freezer but I bent the freezer plate to cover the top, now with the thermostat on its lowest setting it sits at about 2C. I had planned to get 2 taps but the budget didnt allow it at the time, and I didn't want it to look lopsided, so I just went with one


----------



## lucas

Sammus said:


> Scored the fridge a gross dirty white for $60, painted it with blackboard paint and ripped out most of the internals. It had a freezer but I bent the freezer plate to cover the top, now with the thermostat on its lowest setting it sits at about 2C. I had planned to get 2 taps but the budget didnt allow it at the time, and I didn't want it to look lopsided, so I just went with one
> View attachment 7575
> View attachment 7576
> View attachment 7577
> View attachment 7578



can you post a picture clearly showing what you did to the freezer section please? i have a crappy old bar fridge that I've been wishing i could use for kegs but it has a freezer bit in the way.


----------



## Sammus

lucas said:


> can you post a picture clearly showing what you did to the freezer section please? i have a crappy old bar fridge that I've been wishing i could use for kegs but it has a freezer bit in the way.



I just pulled the kegs out, here is the fridge, well cooled down (theres a bit of ice on the cooling element, its never a problem though



Here's where the gas line comes in from the back (the cutout was already there). Also notice a thick guage solid wire which is supporting the whole cooling device, can see the slight ice build up here - the thing (yes thats the technical term for it ) is normally shiney metal.



Here's where I ripped the thermostat case and light and crap off - I got a really bad shock there once, I think I touched the metal on the side and a one of the wires going into the thermostat at the same time while the fridge was plugged in - bad idea, it tripped the circuit protection in the fuse box and I felt my heart jump and was a bit light headed for a while afterwards. I've been meaning to insulate it somehow since lol, the keg usually covers it though, I make sure to avoid going anywhere near it now. The thermostat is held on with double sided tape from dick smiths.



This is the freezer door, I just cut off the door part and kept the hinge part, helps keep the cooling thing held up.



Different view of the position of the old thermostat casing, you can also see all the brown bits which were mounts for the freezer tray and thermostat casing etc. This were rusty bare metal, at the time I didnt care so I just covered up with silicone to prevent (more) water getting in there





Hope this helps! 

Sammus

edit: spelling (twice) and added some info


----------



## adamg

this is my keg set up, a freezer with a dig temp controller so my beer doesn't freeze. i am lucky enough to have some sheety mates who made the stainless fount to hold the taps.


----------



## bindi

Very nice adamg :super:
You don't drink from the coffee cup in the photo do you?


----------



## Screwtop

> I've been meaning to insulate it somehow since lol, the keg usually covers it though, I make sure to avoid going anywhere near it now. The thermostat is held on with double sided tape from dick smiths.



Jeeesus!


----------



## goossey

Hello fellow brewers,

well I finally have my set up complete. I must give a HUGE thanks to Kenny for supplying many of the items. He deserves a big pat on the back for these items but also for the advice he was only too happy to give. 

Font was from Ebay, taps were from Ventmatic. Kegs were from US. Gas manifold from Kenny. Plumbing gear from Kenny, collars and shanks from Kenny, reg from Kenny, priceless info from Kenny.

As you can see, it is only a small bar. I had not intended kegging beer when I found it. But it all fits in nicely. It's amazing how popular your beer becomes when it is served on tap.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## bindi

WOW :blink: a work of art, love the font and taps, this has to be one of the best small bars posted on this site.
One question, how hard is it to change kegs with the bucket in the middle<_<.

Post the photos in the gallery.


----------



## goossey

Yes it is a small pain to change a keg. I didn't give a lot of thought to the cooling system when I planned the set up, just made sure I could fit 4 x 5 gallon and 2 x 3 gallon kegs in. I have to disconnect the pump and move the bucket out to change a keg. It is a small price to pay.

Here is a view of the bar from the other side.


----------



## bugwan

goossey said:


> Hello fellow brewers,
> 
> well I finally have my set up complete.
> View attachment 7655
> View attachment 7656
> View attachment 7657



Luckily I had my jealousy gland removed... To quote from a favourite Monty Python sketch "you lucky, lucky bastard!".

Fantastic set up Goossey. How are you running the lines from the freezer to the bar out of interest? There seems to be a gap between the two - are they under the floor or in a python arrangement?

Cheers


----------



## muga

goossey said:


> Yes it is a small pain to change a keg. I didn't give a lot of thought to the cooling system when I planned the set up, just made sure I could fit 4 x 5 gallon and 2 x 3 gallon kegs in. I have to disconnect the pump and move the bucket out to change a keg. It is a small price to pay.


Try using a PVC pipe with an end cap on one end.
I have done this with my setup and it saves a hell of a lot of room, I have two pipes - one for water/glycol to cool the font, the other for the drip tray, it works very well indeed and looks like it could be the answer to your problems.

Here is a photo to show you what I mean.. it could fit in yours by the looks of it.

EDIT: Great looking setup by the way, I will be settinging mine up in a similar way once I get the extra funds together.


----------



## yardy

it's not as advanced as some, i feel it may have an inferiority complex.

i visit it as often as i can to offer moral support.

http://holygrailbeerblog.blogspot.com/2006...-see-grail.html


drink on


----------



## goossey

Thanks for the positive feedback fellas. 

Muga, I did consider the PVC pipe option after seeing your nice set up in an earlier post. I may get around to modifying it one day, but I am happy for the moment not to tamper with things.

Bugwan, there is a hole in the back of the chest freezer and another hole in the side of the bar. All the beer lines and the glycol (cold water) lines run through the holes with insulating foam (supplied by Kenny). 


Cheers,
Craig
Alpaca Brewery


----------



## oneills

Here are a couple of pics of my setup. Fairly bsic but it works. Fridge cost a slab, started with one tap and then added another and plan to put one more on. That is why the taps aren't centered (waiting for the wife to turn her head the other way). I bought an Aldoheat temp controller the other day to control temps as it was freezing up. Will fit three kegs plus glasses and wifes grog.


----------



## MVZOOM

oneills said:


> Will fit three kegs plus glasses and wifes grog.



Geepers, your wife drinks Veebes...  

Cheers - Mike


----------



## oneills

I drink too much but she drinks MORE !!!


----------



## Millet Man

Finally got my keg fridge setup. :beer: 

Thanks Kenny for the 4-way CO2 manifold & check valve. I've set it up with 3 outlets to serving kegs and the 4th with a beer out fitting for force carbonating kegs.

Cheers, Andrew.

The fridge


The taps and magnetic labels


The stripped and MDF'd inside of the door and hop storage in freezer


Shelving to accommodate compressor intrusion - size difference of coke & pepsi kegs  


The CO2 manifold and check valve


----------



## robbo5253

Nice Setup Millet Man,
was going to post mine but after seing yours I may leave it...
Have to poor my first beer tonight, so fingers crossed its carbonated properly!!!

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## Millet Man

robbo5253 said:


> Nice Setup Millet Man,
> was going to post mine but after seing yours I may leave it...
> Have to poor my first beer tonight, so fingers crossed its carbonated properly!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Robbo


Thanks Robbo,

If only the little old lady I bought the fridge off could see it now!  

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## frogman

:beer: Here are some pics of my set up. Still a work in progress. F+P 510 lt Chest freezer. Purchased timber for top yesterday. When finished will be portable.


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

Great idea with the extension Frogman, i like the built in gas bottle outside the freezer-more room for kegs. I can imagine a 4or5 tap font mounted to the extension. Looks good, keep us updated.
Cheers 15BL :beer:


----------



## andrewl

I second that 15bl... Thats a cracker idea and as you said "leaves more room for kegs"... Could only be a good thing.
Make sure you post some pictures of the finished product!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## andrewl

Millet Man,
What width mdf did you use? Thinking of doing the same thing but also a little worried about extra insulation. Also thinking about using marine ply maybe as it can handle any spills, explosions, condensation and what not.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## devo

My set up


----------



## Offline

Just up dating my set-up and showing off my latest addition of 4 more small (4 litre) Taylor kegs


----------



## Millet Man

andrewl said:


> Millet Man,
> What width mdf did you use? Thinking of doing the same thing but also a little worried about extra insulation. Also thinking about using marine ply maybe as it can handle any spills, explosions, condensation and what not.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew


'twas 6mm as I recall. I kept all the insulation in the door and it keeps a cold temp well.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## fixa

Here's mine.. 


just 2 kegs in ATM.


I have 3 but waiting for my first AG to fill that one.

Here's my fermenting fridge too.


was $20. working, just gave it a coat of paint! sweet!!!


----------



## razz

Offline said:


> Just up dating my set-up and showing off my latest addition of 4 more small (4 litre) Taylor kegs


Any info on where to get the Taylor kegs from Offline ?


----------



## eric8

This is my lil fridge, which stalls my computer when i am using it. <_<


----------



## Jye

Hey Eric,

I asked this in the gallery section but might as well repost here were it is easier to find.

How well does the tap pour beer? I was really interested in getting one of these for a portable setup since they look awesome, but wasnt sure since it is a soda tap.

Cheers
Jye


----------



## eric8

Jye said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> I asked this in the gallery section but might as well repost here were it is easier to find.
> 
> How well does the tap pour beer? I was really interested in getting one of these for a portable setup since they look awesome, but wasnt sure since it is a soda tap.
> 
> Cheers
> Jye



Jye,
it's a proper beer tap, but unfortunately I have only done 3 kegs before and just put the tap on last Sunday. I am still experimenting with it. Plus I think I have over carbed my keg. DOOOH  . I bought the font of e-bay and am waiting for another from US. 
Hopefully should be working a treat by the weekend for my b'day party. Fingers crossed :chug:


----------



## Jye

eric8 said:


> Jye,
> it's a proper beer tap, but unfortunately I have only done 3 kegs before and just put the tap on last Sunday. I am still experimenting with it. Plus I think I have over carbed my keg. DOOOH  . I bought the font of e-bay and am waiting for another from US.
> Hopefully should be working a treat by the weekend for my b'day party. Fingers crossed :chug:



Sorry Eric but I think it is soda draft arm  a quick search on google will bring up heaps of pics. Link

You may have over carbonated your keg but the foaming could also be due to the font not being flooded and also the tap. I would still be interested to know how it goes once you have your keg carbonated correctly.


----------



## eric8

Jye said:


> eric8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jye,
> it's a proper beer tap, but unfortunately I have only done 3 kegs before and just put the tap on last Sunday. I am still experimenting with it. Plus I think I have over carbed my keg. DOOOH  . I bought the font of e-bay and am waiting for another from US.
> Hopefully should be working a treat by the weekend for my b'day party. Fingers crossed :chug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Eric but I think it is soda draft arm  a quick search on google will bring up heaps of pics. Link
> 
> You may have over carbonated your keg but the foaming could also be due to the font not being flooded and also the tap. I would still be interested to know how it goes once you have your keg carbonated correctly.
Click to expand...


 , gotta give it a try.


----------



## Offline

razz said:


> Offline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just up dating my set-up and showing off my latest addition of 4 more small (4 litre) Taylor kegs
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on where to get the Taylor kegs from Offline ?
Click to expand...


razz,

Try your local company that services the Taylors shake machines for fast food stores. 
They are being phased out in some/most stores for plastic bag type things. 
The company told me that I should have come in about a year ago they had hundreds (think they may have sold them for scrap :blink: ). 
Unfortunately Im not expecting to get anymore <_< (but Ill keep trying).

Brian


----------



## danbeer

Having just figured out how to add a picture to a post, (god I'm thick sometimes!  ) here's my setup..

(pretty modest compared to many on here) :beerbang: 


I very nearly had a free fridge to turn into a kegerator earlier this year, but it managed to crap itself when it saw me with a drill.  


The little white box was a chilled water dispensor that I've hacked to be a temprite. - saves having to chill whole kegs. Does mean I can only have 1 beer on at a time tho. But it's quick to swap between kegs. 

Next step is to make a proper bar to house the tap in...


----------



## Batz

Batz


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

Hello Danbeer,
Tell me more about the water chiller, it sounds like a great idea. Is it a domestic or commercial type? How long does it take to chill the second beer? I had been using a 'cold plate'in the fridge with the keg outside the fridge and know how convient it is to have that type of set up, so i know what you are talking about.
Cheers 15BL :beer:


----------



## danbeer

fifteenbeerslater said:


> Hello Danbeer,
> Tell me more about the water chiller, it sounds like a great idea. Is it a domestic or commercial type? How long does it take to chill the second beer? I had been using a 'cold plate'in the fridge with the keg outside the fridge and know how convient it is to have that type of set up, so i know what you are talking about.
> Cheers 15BL :beer:



Hi.

Here's a picture of the insides. 

I suppose it was a commercial chiller - it was one where the bottle sat on top, and you dispensed chilled water through a tap in the front.

Not having a fridge suitable, and being too cheap to buy one, I picked up the chiller from a mate who didn't want it any more (Yay for freebies!  )

Essentially all I have done it pull the cooling coil from around the SS water basin and made a cheap heat exchanger with some plastic tubing, all mounted in a little foam esky borrowed from work. I've also mounted a pond pump in there to keep the water circulating (stops it freezing into a solid block, and hence freezing the beer in the line). 

The water temp stays at about 3deg, and my beers come out at about 6deg which is just fine for the ales I think.  

Changing over beers is as simple as changing the disconnects on the kegs. The line only holds about 400ml, so once that's pushed thru you're onto the other beer. Altho I probably could just add a second line to it for a second beer... Hmmm... <_<


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

Well done Danbeer, it's great ideas like yours that make this site so interesting.Keep up the good work and good luck with your bar.
Cheers 15BL :beer:


----------



## lokpikn

Heers a picture off my bar and juke box ive made up. I still need a bigger fridge to fit 3 or 4 kegs in at the moment there is only one it there with a ploto gun untill one turns up.
Ill add some photos of my brew setup when i get it out on the week end (I hope) to do an IPA.


----------



## evanroser

Doc said:


> Here is my keg fridge, which is in our kitchen.
> 
> The taps are Lancer taps but I have replaced the Tooheys New and VB tap handles that came with them with the Speights and Speights Old Dark handles that a mate managed to score for me in NZ. Thank god he did as being a kiwi boy I couldn't live with the New and VB handles
> 
> Actually I have also just scored two Goesser tap handles from Austria. Can't wait for them to arrive.
> 
> Cheers,
> Doc



G'day Doc,
I've just picked up the exact same fridge as this one (minus the kegging gear). Are you able to give me any tips or advice on how best to convert my(this model) fridge into a kegging set-up. I will probably only have one tap initially so i'm thinking that offsetting it to one side to start with would be good once i get the cash together for a second tap. Any help appreciated. Thanks

BTW where's the best place to purchase a kegging set-up in NSW (i'm in Newcastle)

Pointy


----------



## bigfridge

pointy said:


> BTW where's the best place to purchase a kegging set-up in NSW (i'm in Newcastle)
> 
> Pointy



Pointy, 

Without doubt Mark's Home Brew is the best for kegs (and other things) in the Hunter region. Can also supply your own gas bottle rather than renting one.

See here for contact details.

David
Happy customer and supplier.


----------



## Barramundi

nice bar Batz was trying to think of a way to incorporate a sheet of galvanised roof into a bar and i think you just solved it for me....

nice work other guys too...


----------



## frogman

ITS ALIVE!!!!




Beer font with crappy handles. Can't complain got it for NIX!  




Gas dist board 3x regs (also for nothing.) Digital temp control. This area will become a cupboard.




Confusion central.

Have found place selling 200 year old reclaimed spotted gum turned into floor boards for top.

15cm top overhang with down lights.

Checker plate sides.
Its on wheels and the whole unit will fit in my 6x4 trailer.

Biggest pary set up?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Just got my freezer up and running today. 




At the moment there is only one beer line hooked up, as I'm waiting on a shipment of parts from the US to connect up the rest. 

Once that stuff arrives there'll be another tap like this one (but with a white handle) on the other end and a Perlick Ventmatic style tap in the centre :super: 

I'll eventually put some wood veneer on the side panels and maybe a slab of nice looking timber on top, but this'll do for now  

Now I just need to get rid of the old setup...c'mon Steve, help me free up some space :lol: 

PZ.

*edit* - forgot to mention that the freezer only cost $35...and also forgot to thank Razz, who sold me the font ages ago for a really good price :beer:


----------



## bugwan

Great work Fingerlickin' looking the goods.

Slightly OT, but what would you consider the minimum depth a freezer needs for a corny keg. I have four arriving in October and I'm in the market for a freezer, but some of the smaller ones sound a little shallow... Bit worried I won't be able to close it!

Yours looks a perfect size.

Cheers


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

bugwan said:


> Great work Fingerlickin' looking the goods.
> 
> Slightly OT, but what would you consider the minimum depth a freezer needs for a corny keg. I have four arriving in October and I'm in the market for a freezer, but some of the smaller ones sound a little shallow... Bit worried I won't be able to close it!
> 
> Yours looks a perfect size.
> 
> Cheers



Mine has a depth of just over 70cm...I thought it might be too shallow when I purchased it, but there is still a fair bit of head room. 

A standard Corny is 63.45cm tall, so adding a few mm for the disconnects 65cm would be your absolute minimum I reckon :beer: 

PZ.


----------



## Doc

pointy said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my keg fridge, which is in our kitchen.
> 
> The taps are Lancer taps but I have replaced the Tooheys New and VB tap handles that came with them with the Speights and Speights Old Dark handles that a mate managed to score for me in NZ. Thank god he did as being a kiwi boy I couldn't live with the New and VB handles
> 
> Actually I have also just scored two Goesser tap handles from Austria. Can't wait for them to arrive.
> 
> Cheers,
> Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'day Doc,
> I've just picked up the exact same fridge as this one (minus the kegging gear). Are you able to give me any tips or advice on how best to convert my(this model) fridge into a kegging set-up. I will probably only have one tap initially so i'm thinking that offsetting it to one side to start with would be good once i get the cash together for a second tap. Any help appreciated. Thanks
> 
> BTW where's the best place to purchase a kegging set-up in NSW (i'm in Newcastle)
> 
> Pointy
Click to expand...


Hey Pointy,

Sorry I missed your post, but here we go.
That fridge has died and gone to fridge heaven a few council cleanups ago, but she did a great job.
All I did was drilled a couple of holes in the door, and one in the side (for gas) and she served me well for over three years. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross

_


bugwan said:



Great work Fingerlickin' looking the goods.

Slightly OT, but what would you consider the minimum depth a freezer needs for a corny keg. I have four arriving in October and I'm in the market for a freezer, but some of the smaller ones sound a little shallow... Bit worried I won't be able to close it!

Yours looks a perfect size.

Cheers

Click to expand...


Bugwan, it's a very simple job to put a collar around the top of your chest freezer to get a little extra height

Outside



Inside



Cheers Ross_


----------



## bugwan

Fingerlickin_B said:


> bugwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Fingerlickin' looking the goods.
> 
> Slightly OT, but what would you consider the minimum depth a freezer needs for a corny keg. I have four arriving in October and I'm in the market for a freezer, but some of the smaller ones sound a little shallow... Bit worried I won't be able to close it!
> 
> Yours looks a perfect size.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has a depth of just over 70cm...I thought it might be too shallow when I purchased it, but there is still a fair bit of head room.
> 
> A standard Corny is 63.45cm tall, so adding a few mm for the disconnects 65cm would be your absolute minimum I reckon :beer:
> 
> PZ.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply - just what I was after mate. Will continue my shopping in earnest...!

Bugwan


----------



## bugwan

Ross said:


> _
> 
> 
> bugwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Fingerlickin' looking the goods.
> 
> Slightly OT, but what would you consider the minimum depth a freezer needs for a corny keg. I have four arriving in October and I'm in the market for a freezer, but some of the smaller ones sound a little shallow... Bit worried I won't be able to close it!
> 
> Yours looks a perfect size.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bugwan, it's a very simple job to put a collar around the top of your chest freezer to get a little extra height
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross
> _


_

Excellent set up Ross. I've done quite a bit of research on the collars etc. They look do-able with the tools I have... (whether the skills are up to scratch is more the question).

I'm just hoping to hit the ground running when the kegs arrive - I've had a few set backs in the brewery (all non-brewing related), so let's hope I can sort this one out. 

Your example of a collar seems more straight-forward than some I've seen (Doc's, for instance!!), but I may have been thrown by the whole fridge-veneer thing...

Nice manifold by the way, I'll be contacting you before long for some more hardware _


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Oh yeah, Ross makes a very good point. 

Although you have to be good with wood to do that...I'd screw it up bigtime.......I could do it with steel though  

PZ.


----------



## Adamt

Steel could work, you'd need insulation though or your freezer will be on non-stop, would look better too if the steel was painted white.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Adamt said:


> Steel could work, you'd need insulation though or your freezer will be on non-stop, would look better too if the steel was painted white.



Adam, 

I was just trying to say that my metalworking skills are almost up to par, but every time I try to fashion somthing from wood it ends in disaster :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Oh I hear ya fingerlickin... wish I could weld wood...flat out even cutting a straight line with a handsaw . but give me a 9" grinder and stand back. 

let the sparks fly

:beer:


----------



## pjwhite5

Hi all, this is my first post and thought I would show my set up, only been brewing abot 2 months and I am hooked


----------



## mika

Noice ! 
Love the retro look on the fridge. Who's PJ's Master Brewery ??


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

Well done Feelncede, you have done VERY well for only 2 months. Keep up the good work.
Cheers 15BL :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Good work. The etching or lithograph style is a very impresive look for a keg fridge.. Well done , is it your work or commisioned .. 
:beer:


----------



## razz

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Just got my freezer up and running today.
> 
> View attachment 9276
> 
> 
> At the moment there is only one beer line hooked up, as I'm waiting on a shipment of parts from the US to connect up the rest.
> 
> Once that stuff arrives there'll be another tap like this one (but with a white handle) on the other end and a Perlick Ventmatic style tap in the centre :super:
> 
> I'll eventually put some wood veneer on the side panels and maybe a slab of nice looking timber on top, but this'll do for now
> 
> Now I just need to get rid of the old setup...c'mon Steve, help me free up some space :lol:
> 
> PZ.
> 
> *edit* - forgot to mention that the freezer only cost $35...and also forgot to thank Razz, who sold me the font ages ago for a really good price :beer:


Is that my old font Fingerlickin ? I sold it to someone up north and can't remember who. It looks good regardless.


----------



## pjwhite5

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Good work. The etching or lithograph style is a very impresive look for a keg fridge.. Well done , is it your work or commisioned ..
> :beer:




kind of ripped off the malt shovel brewery logo and put my name into it, so it's really not mine. 

I Laser engraved the sign, I was also able to engrave the feel'n'cede logo onto some beer glasses, they came up pretty good I think.



the pj's master brewery was just me hamming things up a little, I'm having much enjoyment with my new found hobby (way of life) ha ha

And thanks for the positive feed back

Cheer and beers :chug:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

razz said:


> Fingerlickin_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and also forgot to thank Razz, who sold me the font ages ago for a really good price :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that my old font Fingerlickin ? I sold it to someone up north and can't remember who. It looks good regardless.
Click to expand...


Yeah man, that's why I thanked you  

Glad you can see it working again...not just gathering dust like I thought it would for years to come...thank the lord of cheap chest freezers :super: 

PZ.


----------



## razz

Looks great dude, sorry I didn't read the earlier post. Cheers !


----------



## Uncle Fester

wally said:


> feelncede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FNQ Bunyip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good work. The etching or lithograph style is a very impresive look for a keg fridge.. Well done , is it your work or commisioned ..
> :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of ripped off the malt shovel brewery logo and put my name into it, so it's really not mine.
> 
> I Laser engraved the sign, I was also able to engrave the feel'n'cede logo onto some beer glasses, they came up pretty good I think.
> View attachment 9418
> 
> 
> the pj's master brewery was just me hamming things up a little, I'm having much enjoyment with my new found hobby (way of life) ha ha
> 
> And thanks for the positive feed back
> 
> Cheer and beers :chug:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like your work Seedy.
> 
> Do you do sort of thing that for a living?
> 
> Wally
Click to expand...


Lovely! Now we have a laser etcher as one of the bretheren.

Will we see some action on the AHB beer glasses??? h34r: 

Ps: Welcome to the forum Feelincede.  

Festa.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Last tap arrived today...done at last...for now  




PZ.


----------



## keat

Here my setup, a modest 3 tap and drip tray. Got the handles from Anchor Steam Brewing Co in San Francisco during a tour there.


----------



## apocrine

Finally have my setup almost complete.


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

Apocrine, very tidy/neat set with full access to the kegs-WELL DONE
Cheers 15BL


----------



## GMK

Glad it is all setup Apocrine...

Looks the goods mate.

Very Very Nice.


----------



## Steve

Thanks to Fingerlickin_B
I am now the owner of a kegging fridge. $150 for the fridge with 2 taps, drip tray and beer and gas lines for 2 kegs.....now Im seriously stuffed. Just need 2 kegs (c'mon Ross chop chop with getting them on your site) and gas.

Hmmm, whats this for dad?


View attachment 9481



lemme me out!!!!

View attachment 9482


Cheers Blake for the fridge at a great price mate... will definately invite you to its christening in its new home.

Steve


----------



## Steve

re-sprayed me fridge......just need kegs n gass now :beerbang: 
Cheers
Steve

View attachment 10113


View attachment 10113


....and yes i got the camera out whilst brewing.

Cheers
Steve

Edit....sorry - dont know why its posting the first image twice.


----------



## Thunderlips

Steve said:


> re-sprayed me fridge......just need kegs n gass now :beerbang:
> Cheers
> Steve
> View attachment 10113


Steve, what sort of paint is that?
Almost looks like a stainless steel fridge from the pics.


----------



## Steve

Thunderlips said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> re-sprayed me fridge......just need kegs n gass now :beerbang:
> Cheers
> Steve
> View attachment 10113
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, what sort of paint is that?
> Almost looks like a stainless steel fridge from the pics.
Click to expand...



Yep its a stainless steel spray called "zinc". Luckily i manged to score a few cans from my father in laws metal frabrication company  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

That looks great Steve...can't wait to see it in action!  

PZ.


----------



## floppinab

Finger,

I reckon I've dead set got the same model freezer as yourself. Old as all hell but still working well. I'm about to convert it to kegs. Do you have the gas inside or out??


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

floppinab said:


> Finger,
> 
> I reckon I've dead set got the same model freezer as yourself. Old as all hell but still working well. I'm about to convert it to kegs. Do you have the gas inside or out??



The gas is inside (the larger My Keg On Legs cylinder). 

You can fit three Cornelius kegs and the gas bottle inside, but you need to "massage" the compressor dome on the floor a little with a hammer  

Also, the switches and lights on the front have a cable leading to them that passes through the lid, pretty much in the middle, so be careful not to hit them if drilling the lid h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## jason

Fingerlickin_B said:


> floppinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finger,
> 
> I reckon I've dead set got the same model freezer as yourself. Old as all hell but still working well. I'm about to convert it to kegs. Do you have the gas inside or out??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gas is inside (the larger My Keg On Legs cylinder).
> 
> You can fit three Cornelius kegs and the gas bottle inside, but you need to "massage" the compressor dome on the floor a little with a hammer
> 
> Also, the switches and lights on the front have a cable leading to them that passes through the lid, pretty much in the middle, so be careful not to hit them if drilling the lid h34r:
> 
> PZ.
Click to expand...



Abit off the topic. But are there any safety concerns in keeping the gas tank + regulator in the fridge? Ive noticed alot of US kegging setups place there gas tanks in the fridge. I just want to minimise drilling holes into a perfectly new fridge when I go down the kegging pathway. 

J


----------



## Adamt

Thought about this the other day and I wouldn't think it's a problem.

I'd imagine a few North American homebrewers with kegging setups would store their cylinders outside the fridge. During winter, temperatures around there can drop below freezing, and without hearing about any incidents, I'd assume a cylinder would survive ~4C with ease.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

I might check the temperature range on the MSDS when I get home and see what it says....if I can find it :huh: 

PZ.


----------



## barls

the main problem with it is condensation in the reg


----------



## Adamt

MSDS I had on CO2 cylinders only stresses a maximum temperatre of 52C, another MSDS I just found says the same. I don't think the regulator would be affected, it'd probably be better if its kept at the same temperature to prevent fluctuations in any errors.

Edit: Good point about the condensation! But condensation where? If the CO2 is pure, there would be no water vapour to condensate on the inside of the regulator. I'd hope condensation on any of the external parts doesnt mess with them.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Catalina Cylinders manufacture the My Keg On Legs cylinders. 

Just checked their websiteHere and found the same as Adam, plenty of heat warnings, but nothing about the cold  

PZ.


----------



## barls

i get condensation from the element in my fridge but it is an old one.


----------



## Thunderlips

Steve said:


> Yep its a stainless steel spray called "zinc". Luckily i manged to score a few cans from my father in laws metal frabrication company
> Cheers
> Steve


Looks great. I didn't know you could get paint like that.
Might have to do the same to my fridge 
Did you just spray over the white or did you sand back and all that?


----------



## Thunderlips

Adamt said:


> Edit: Good point about the condensation! But condensation where? If the CO2 is pure, there would be no water vapour to condensate on the inside of the regulator. I'd hope condensation on any of the external parts doesnt mess with them.


I stuck my Co2 bottle and Harris regulator in the fridge when I first got my keg setup, for a few days before I got around to drilling holes, and the regulator condensed up in no time.
I thought it was just due to mosture inside the fridge and nothing to do with the Co2 itself.
Maybe some fridges are better than others in this regard, like newer ones for example.


----------



## Steve

Thunderlips said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep its a stainless steel spray called "zinc". Luckily i manged to score a few cans from my father in laws metal frabrication company
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. I didn't know you could get paint like that.
> Might have to do the same to my fridge
> Did you just spray over the white or did you sand back and all that?
Click to expand...



sanded back a few minor rusty patches with emery paper. Primed it with etch primer then sprayed. Tip of the day...wear goggles and a mask. The mask worked but I didnt wear goggles....the next day my eyes looked like id done 10 rounds in a ring. (swollen - almost closed).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Thunderlips

Steve said:


> sanded back a few minor rusty patches with emery paper. Primed it with etch primer then sprayed. Tip of the day...wear goggles and a mask. The mask worked but I didnt wear goggles....the next day my eyes looked like id done 10 rounds in a ring. (swollen - almost closed).
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve.
All the info I need.


----------



## frogman

Dads 60th birthday on last Saturday.
Unfortunatly the bar wasn't finished due to gear box rebuilds.
However took it along anyway.
It was a great hit.
Towed very well.
Got some interestig looks on the way down the M1.


----------



## benson

well heres my set up still need to mount taps and spill tray(just using a gun at the moment )
wish i had a bigger garage to fit more beer in


----------



## Nickb167

thought i should add a post of my new toy.

















the low profile couplers are great, a little hard to use at times but very convenient.











i can fit a 50L keg in here just having troubles getting it cold enough  This also happens to be my first attempt at an extract brew, will be happy if it tastes better then a fosters light ice.





figured someone would want to know whats on the tray; Kokanee, Hahn Super Dry, Kronenberg, Lowenbrough, Bitburg, Peroni, Bluetounge Vintage Ale 2006, Hoffbrau, 2x remy XO, 2x Amber Ale HB. The selection is because my girlfriend has just found her beer pallate and wants to try some beers. the Hahn was her idea.. 
















Anyways theres my new uncompleted bar. Future plans involve getting a 500L+ chest freezer, building a surround for it all, making a diy glycol system using peltiers, getting a cutout drip tray and changing to cornelius kegs. Commercial style are just a pain to use and trying to get a 50L keg into a small fridge will do my back sooner or later.

Nick


----------



## pjwhite5

Hi all,

Upgraded from a 30 odd year old fridge having difficulty holding temp in the sydney summer, to a new converted Freezer. Has been through a couple of workups without complaints






Cede


----------



## hockadays

Finally put my taps through the fridge door. Still finishing the inside but it's come up well so far...


----------



## BenH

hockadays said:


> View attachment 12612


Those are some very sweet looking taps hockadays, where'dya get them from?


----------



## Thunderlips

BenH said:


> Those are some very sweet looking taps hockadays, where'dya get them from?


They look like some kind of fancy Celli tap.
You wont see many of those around.


----------



## Doc

Looking flash hockadays, but aren't those tap soda taps ?

Doc


----------



## hockadays

nah not soda taps but beer taps from belgium. You see them on alot of stella taps out here but pretty rare to find. Hard to get parts for...


----------



## eric8

This is my converted chest freezer. have been trying to get this ready for a few months now, and as Ross can tell you there have been quite a few questions as well. Thanks Ross, hopefully won't have to bug you too much anymore  .
I got the Font from Ross, again cheers. The wood on top is a "solid core" door, really just some hardwood stuck together and some veneer stuck over that. Stained it and then weather proofed it, so really shiny now.
Left some room in case I need to get another font  , but not yet as swmbo doesn't know how much this one cost. Might get a double next time.
Can't give it a run as my friend has borrowed the co2  .
I will probably get some more veneer and cover the rest of the freezer, again at a later date due to the cash flow.
Will post some pics on the first pour.
Eric 
Not sure how much work will be done in the office now


----------



## pokolbinguy

Nice setup eric8,

And good to see its located nice and close to your desk


----------



## eric8

Cheers Pok, like I said i don't think there will be too much work happening in here anymore, wait a minute there isn't much work done in here now  .
Eric


----------



## Ross

Looks great Eric :super: 

That close to the work desk is real dangerous, at least I have to walk 5 metres to mine  

cheers ross


----------



## eric8

Thanks Ross, would have taken even longer without your help  .


----------



## PistolPatch

Great stuff Eric! That's not dangerous Ross - that's lethal! Maybe you can build another one next to your bed - lol.

Looks like you've done a fine job Eric but to be sure, I really should take a closer look when on my next Sydney jaunt  

It's always great hearing about your progress and I'll look forward to reading about the font christening.

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## Moray

Hi all,

here are some snaps of my new keg fridge
Thanks to Ross for supplying the bits.

dual celli action



The Celli's are awesome, very smooth pour and adjustable to prevent foaming

Red CO2 solution  



back of the celli's



I replaced the door lining with a sheet of 3mm ply, cut to size and painted.

kegging is very dangerous as I had to pour a beer to test it all. I then had to see if worked again, and again, etc. Before I knew it I had consumed far to much  

cheers
Moray


----------



## Ross

Looks awesome Moray :super: - I like the way you've fitted the Celli's without needing the adaptor - Makes it much neater & you'll find they pour nicer.


We've just taken delivery of a new style gold Celli & we also have stainless S/S ones on the way  

cheers Ross


----------



## micka

Doc said:


> Here is my keg fridge, which is in our kitchen.
> 
> The taps are Lancer taps but I have replaced the Tooheys New and VB tap handles that came with them with the Speights and Speights Old Dark handles that a mate managed to score for me in NZ. Thank god he did as being a kiwi boy I couldn't live with the New and VB handles
> 
> Actually I have also just scored two Goesser tap handles from Austria. Can't wait for them to arrive.
> 
> Cheers,
> Doc


 Hi mate Im also a kiwi boy but from tauranga living in Melbourne for the last few years.
Just wandering if you may have a close recipe for speights.
I'd love to give that a go.
Cheers Micka


----------



## SDJ

Hi all, I just set up my fridge with kegs and a bar 2 weeks ago, wish I had done it years ago, its fairly modest compared to some of the setups on this site but its a start.
Cheers Steve


----------



## pokolbinguy

That looks great SDJ, love the bar. Did you build it yourself?

Pok


----------



## SDJ

no, It was chucked out at the tip, in mornington we have an outlook shop that recyles stuff from the tip so I picked it up for $30.00, had to rip the 70s style tiles of the top and replace with an old parquetry table top ($2.00 at outlook shop) got some micro corrugated iron from bunnings and fitted it on with tech screws.

I am happy with the result, just need to jaz it up with suitable pubish looking stuff. :beer:


----------



## lucas

Ross said:


> We've just taken delivery of a new style gold Celli & we also have stainless S/S ones on the way


as in full stainless steel body? aww... now I'm gonna have to decide if i want flow restrictors more than I want forward sealing taps  why dont they make a stainless steel tap with both?


----------



## Ross

lucas said:


> as in full stainless steel body? aww... now I'm gonna have to decide if i want flow restrictors more than I want forward sealing taps  why dont they make a stainless steel tap with both?



Yes, but pm me for any additional info, as taking the thread off topic.  

Edit: ...& top work SDJ - looks real good :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## DarkFaerytale

nice one sdj, where abouts in mornington is the outlook shop?

-Phill


----------



## SDJ

DarkFaerytale said:


> nice one sdj, where abouts in mornington is the outlook shop?
> 
> -Phill



Race course Road, and as you are going to be in Mornington, I expect you to drop in and sample my brew, I am new to tkegging but its drinkable and better than SBM (shop bought muck)


----------



## SDJ

Ross said:


> Yes, but pm me for any additional info, as taking the thread off topic.
> 
> Edit: ...& top work SDJ - looks real good :super:
> 
> cheers Ross



Thanks Ross, its a start.


----------



## robbo5253

Quality setup SDJ, thats similar to what I wanna build, just need to build the pergola to put it under...
Also trying to work out how to incorporate the BBQ into the setup!!

Cheers and Beers

Robbo


----------



## DarkFaerytale

not a problem SDJ (tu)


----------



## SDJ

robbo5253 said:


> Quality setup SDJ, thats similar to what I wanna build, just need to build the pergola to put it under...
> Also trying to work out how to incorporate the BBQ into the setup!!
> 
> Cheers and Beers
> 
> Robbo


thabks Robbo, are you saying youwant to build the barby into the bar??? :huh:


----------



## seppers

hey guys my virgin post so yeeeeehaaaaaarrr .

just about to build my first kegerator this week ( as long as the parts come in ) getting all excited ... 
all these kegerators serve well for inspiration.


----------



## bonj

Just finished my chest freezer conversion today. 3 stainless steel shirron taps, with room inside for 6 kegs.

Internal fan is on a microswitch so it only runs when the lid is closed.


----------



## eric8

Here's a pic of the first GOOD  pour from my new Font. Mmmmm nice.
Think it tastes even better coming from the s/s bling  
Eric


----------



## Pumpy

Neat job Bonj do you have to run the fan via a transformer ?


pumpy


----------



## bonj

Yeah, I butchered an old Canon printer. It was one of the ones with the external power supply. It runs 13.5V which is slightly higher than the 12V the fan wants, but I can live with that. It's rated at 1A which is way overkill for a fan that apparently draws 200mA... :lol:

I haven't taken any photos, but the printer PSU uses a proprietary plug, so I used the dremel to recess the socket at the back of the collar so it's flush. I couldn't be bothered soldering anything, so I just crimped them.

edit: that font looks sweet, eric8. Nice pour.


----------



## pokolbinguy

Hey Bonj, 

Can you post some pics of how you constructed the collar etc so I can see how you went about it, I am interested to see your approach for future collars for bigger freezers 

Cheers, Pok


----------



## bonj

I'll post some pics this arvo. I'm about to do a brew. 
Basically, it's just timber cut to size, such that the lengths butt up against each other, and secured on the inside using some angle brackets I found at Bunnings. Then I did 3 coats of white paint over the top. The holes were cut with the closest holesaw I have, and then I used the dremel with the rotary sanding attachment to enlarge the holes so the shanks would just fit through.

The rubber under the collar is from a local vinyl and rubber place, and the whole thing is secured using some more brackets using the existing hinge holes at the back.


----------



## seppers

hey all , 

just completed my first kegerator . just a temp while we build our first house where ill get a bar and font setup like a few guys on here , cheers for the ideas!! all painted up in the mighty st kilda saints colours just need to get the emblem to put up on top and waaaaalaaaaa . not a easy life specially living with a bunch of eagles supporters , at least i have my beer to keep me happy  

big cheers to ross for sending out the gear , ordered sunday night had it by wednesday over the other side of the country ! 

beers , 
seppers


----------



## bonj

Ahh... this is the thread. I couldn't remember which one it was.

Construction photos as requested pokolbinguy:


----------



## Wortgames

Hey seppers, welcome to the forum.

Not sure if your media is full of the debacle going on here, but it's a tough time to barrack for the sainters isn't it? Nobody knows what the feck is going on down there!

Nice work on the fridge, just needs the big 35 and you're all set :beer:

If you ever need a space to crash and a friendly welcome over this end of town drop me a line...


----------



## jkeysers

Hey seppers. Nice setup.

Bummer about the colours. Get rid of the white stripe and turn the red 45 degrees and ya woulda had a nice fridge. Ah well...

haha


----------



## SDJ

Looking at all these set ups sure makes a man thirsty :beerbang: and I just looked at the beer food chilli page, jeeze Im bloody hungry now!! its late or early in the morning, not sure which :huh: keg just farted and ran dry, thank god for those 2 or 3 bottles I get from every brew  
I posted a web page showing my basic set up, its getting there :beer: http://www.pint.com.au/homebreweries/sdj/

cheers steve


----------



## Ross

With the sudden drop in temp, my font which is usually set to just sweat, has dropped the extra couple of degrees & frozen - It actually makes you feel chilly as you're sat at the bar  






Brrrrr....Ross


----------



## bonj

The next question, is why you happen to be sitting at the bar this early? :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63

Ross said:


> With the sudden drop in temp, my font which is usually set to just sweat, has dropped the extra couple of degrees & frozen - It actually makes you feel chilly as you're sat at the bar
> 
> Brrrrr....Ross



You poor thing. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## boingk

Hell yeah everyone, this is what I'm talking about!

Especially you Ross - damn that awesome looking frozen 10 tap font! AHHHHHH! Its driving me insane!

I've only got a lowly 8L garden sprayer... <_<


----------



## AndrewQLD

Ross said:


> With the sudden drop in temp, my font which is usually set to just sweat, has dropped the extra couple of degrees & frozen - It actually makes you feel chilly as you're sat at the bar
> 
> View attachment 13186
> View attachment 13187
> 
> Brrrrr....Ross



That looks awesome Ross, Is the beer still flowing ok, have any of the lines started to freeze up?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bugwan

Ross, lucky that font is mounted over SS...you'd have one hell of a cleanup when that melts otherwise. Looks a treat!

Bonj, I remember your thread about a 200L Centrex Freezer - great that they fix six kegs, I'm surprised! Can anyone confirm the going price on one of these at the moment? Can't find a quote anywhere...


----------



## Lukes

Looks like my car @ 5am today.


----------



## bonj

bugwan said:


> Bonj, I remember your thread about a 200L Centrex Freezer - great that they fix six kegs, I'm surprised! Can anyone confirm the going price on one of these at the moment? Can't find a quote anywhere...


I got mine from Chandlers here in Ipswich. Cheapest I could find was $399
Most people quoted ~$429.

I haven't tested with 6 kegs yet, but they should theoretically fit with the tall collar fitted. (by my calculations) Mine currently has 4 kegs in it, and a carton of stubbies.


----------



## Lukes

Bugwan,
Give your local good guys store a call.

I saw one down in the Bayswater store for about $400. 
and don't forget that annoying slogan "Pay Less Pay Cash"

- Luke


----------



## bonj

Lukes said:


> Bugwan,
> Give your local good guys store a call.
> 
> I saw one down in the Bayswater store for about $400.
> and don't forget that annoying slogan "Pay Less Pay Cash"
> 
> - Luke



Certainly try them. My local "Good Guys" quoted $429. Chandlers was cheaper, and since it was closer to home, I didn't have to pay delivery. Browndog helped me bring it home in his trailer.


----------



## Ross

AndrewQLD said:


> That looks awesome Ross, Is the beer still flowing ok, have any of the lines started to freeze up?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Hi Andrew,

The beers fine, the temp is set to -2c, so not enough to freeze the beer. The 2 lagers running through the gylcol are pooring bloody cold though B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> The beers fine, the temp is set to -2c, so not enough to freeze the beer. The 2 lagers running through the gylcol are pooring bloody cold though B)
> 
> Cheers Ross



Bout time you started drinking beer at Aussie temps Ross   

Might not be able to tast em at that temp, but don't let that stop you.


----------



## bugwan

Thanks guys, I might just bite the bullet later in the year and get one. Getting really jacked off with my current set up - a borrowed fridge (so I can't modify it), that takes just two kegs, hooked up to one pluto gun!!! 

My sorry history of dead/dying fridges from eBay is depressing and a false economy.

What I really like about freezers is that you can open the lid without losing all the cold air out the bottom (which you do with an upright). Plus I can't wait to get another project on the go - collarisation.


----------



## KoNG

heres the results of my latest project, pouring sweetly is Hackney and Rhode Island.


----------



## bonj

Looks good Kong! I'm doing a similar thing with the magnets on the lid of my chest freezer. The next revision of the magnets will include alcohol percentage by volume. I overlooked that on the first version.


----------



## KoNG

Bonj, those magnets were a AHB bulk buy thing a whiles back.
What are you using.? i've been thinking of sorting something that i can put a printed label in... kind of like those fridge photo magnet frames.?


----------



## bonj

I'm using one of those sheets of inkjet magnets. They come in a sheet with 10 rectangle magnets pre-cut. I don't have an inkjet (the magnets have been hanging around for ages), only a laser. I've printed logos on plain paper, cut them out, and glue-sticked them to the magnets. Works well, and the paper comes off fairly easily if you want to replace/revise them which I've been doing a bit of today 

I've also looked at the plastic ones that you put printouts inside, but haven't found any of a decent size yet (except the one on the main fridge, which although I'm allowed to use, is only 1, and I have 3 taps).


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Those john guest fittings on the end of the shanks look like the go  

Getting the tube on the barbs (while not too difficult) was still a pain :angry: 

All my other fittings were john guest - except the regulator - getting the line on that was an adventure :blink: 

Cheers


----------



## bonj

Having used barbs for my first setup, I have vowed to avoid them wherever possible. JG fittings are bloody awesome.


----------



## bindi

Bloody mess   came home and a beer line was leaking bad under the bar [a join in the line to the flooded font], lost half a keg of Trappist that was [a little left] pure neck oil.  
Took half an hour just to get the lagging etc off, then off to Clark Rubber for more $19.95 with tape.
What a mess and a waste.
No photos, too sad.


----------



## KoNG

Cortez The Killer said:


> Those john guest fittings on the end of the shanks look like the go



yep the JG's definately make everything easier, helps having the 360 rotation in the fridge too.!


----------



## ant

Got some new tap handles for my chest freezer - so it looks like I can either run a Pale Ale / IPA selection,


(L to R - Dogfish Head, Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA, Stone IPA, Harpoon IPA, Red Seal Ale, SNPA)


or a Belgian selection... 


(L to R - Hoegaarden, Chimay White, Leffe Brune, Maredsous 8, Kwok, Ommegang Three Philosophers Quad)


----------



## Zwickel

beautiful ant, just beautiful  

thats brewers skill/art :super:


----------



## Doc

ant said:


> Got some new tap handles for my chest freezer - so it looks like I can either run a Pale Ale / IPA selection,
> View attachment 13605
> 
> (L to R - Dogfish Head, Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA, Stone IPA, Harpoon IPA, Red Seal Ale, SNPA)
> or a Belgian selection...
> View attachment 13606
> 
> (L to R - Hoegaarden, Chimay White, Leffe Brune, Maredsous 8, Kwok, Ommegang Three Philosophers Quad)



Some great tap handles there Ant.
Was hoping to pick some up when I was up in San Fran last week, but I couldn't get the ones I was after (Stone Arrogant Bastard (the original stone version, not the new plastic one), Dogfish Head 90 min, New Belgium 1554/Mothership Wit/Abbey, something from Avery, SNPA etc. 
Back to scouting on eBay.

How often do you change the handles ?

Doc


----------



## bonj

Nice score Ant!


----------



## eric8

Those Belgian handles are fantastic :super: , where did you get them from?


----------



## Tony

search for "beer tap" in ebay and go to items listed by international sellers.

There are thousands of them!

you usually get them for $5 US but the postage costs you $15 to $20 which sucks but some are offered up by stores that will bulk post to save you postage.

cheers

cheers


----------



## eric8

Cheers, cheers Tony


----------



## ant

Zwickel, Bonj - cheers. Once you have a good beer to serve, it's nice to be able to serve it out of something equally pleasing.

Doc - currently I change the handles more than I change the beers... only an IPA (based loosely on my perceptions of an Avery clone) kegged at the moment! Soon to be remedied - pick up my welded pots this week! At this stage, still looking for a stone Stone AB, Shiner Bock (with the Rams' head), Avery IPA and a Racer 5. Actually got about another dozen handles - mainly from bulk lots (Tucher weizen, Kostricher octoberfest, Reissdorf kolsch, Erdinger, Harpoon saison...) but pleased to report no Bud, Millers or Coors amongst them.

eric8 - Tony's nailed it, picked them all up on ebay; I just do searches on the handles I want and keep an eye on them close to the end of the auctions - quite a few never get a bid on them, but the good ones are rarely $5... generally about $10 each (although I did pick up the Stone IPA for 99c!). I also get bulk lots (4-10 taps at at time), so the shipping doesn't bite as badly.


----------



## rhino171

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=16470


----------



## hrforever

I must say that getting into this kegging caper can drive a man to drink. Researching, talking, planning, phoning, buying, picking up, checking, brewing, putting together and finally pulling the first of many beers.

The photo's show the end result but I list what's been acquired for anyone that's interested.

- 3x18litre Kegs - ebay
- fridge - ebay (this is #2 because #1 died)
- Celli taps - Ross
- Lines - 5mm id
- Micromatic Regulator - Brewcraft WA
- 5kg fire extinguisher - Wormalds
- Stainless drip tray - concerned mate
- PVC for tap surround - junk
- Money - Can't remember


----------



## Ross

alcodave said:


> I must say that getting into this kegging caper can drive a man to drink. Researching, talking, planning, phoning, buying, picking up, checking, brewing, putting together and finally pulling the first of many beers.
> 
> The photo's show the end result but I list what's been acquired for anyone that's interested.
> 
> - 3x18litre Kegs - ebay
> - fridge - ebay (this is #2 because #1 died)
> - Celli taps - Ross
> - Lines - 5mm id
> - Micromatic Regulator - Brewcraft WA
> - 5kg fire extinguisher - Wormalds
> - Stainless drip tray - concerned mate
> - PVC for tap surround - junk
> - Money - Can't remember
> 
> View attachment 13973
> View attachment 13974
> View attachment 13975



That's one very professional looking fitout :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## etbandit

alcodave said:


> I must say that getting into this kegging caper can drive a man to drink. Researching, talking, planning, phoning, buying, picking up, checking, brewing, putting together and finally pulling the first of many beers.
> 
> The photo's show the end result but I list what's been acquired for anyone that's interested.
> 
> - 3x18litre Kegs - ebay
> - fridge - ebay (this is #2 because #1 died)
> - Celli taps - Ross
> - Lines - 5mm id
> - Micromatic Regulator - Brewcraft WA
> - 5kg fire extinguisher - Wormalds
> - Stainless drip tray - concerned mate
> - PVC for tap surround - junk
> - Money - Can't remember



Alcodave,

Nice setup!

Have you had any problems with your regulator whilst keeping it inside your fridge. I have heard that keeping the regulator inside the fridge may cause condensation within the reg and its dials.

Any thoughts?

Cheers.


----------



## hrforever

Ross

Thanks for the compliment. Will contact you soon for more bits and pieces.

etbandit

So far no problems noticed but its only been in for a week. Lack of space outside the fridge dictated its position. Can fit 2 kegs and extinguisher so being in the fridge isn't a space problem.

Will keep fingers crossed no problems occur.

Regards


----------



## deckedoutdaz

Hi all....

Extremely great setups....

sorry to be a dope, AGAIN!

i tried to do a search but came up with nothing......

my question, the extinguisher in the fridge, is it co2????

Daz


----------



## danman

my life can only get better from here :beer: 

ive just tasted my first beer from my very own keg setup :beerbang: 
man this feeling should never go away,its like being a kid in a candy shop!
got grand plans for my chest freezer,the pics of which shall be posted here for all their glory
it all starts with a dream.....  

cheers,dan


----------



## tk75

Greetings all,

This is my first post here and I must say the knowledge I have gained is tremendous, top forum!! :beer: 

I also must thank evry1 for putting up so many great pics of their bar and keg setups, much inspiration has been acquired!!

I will now have to get cracking on my planned bar and share my pics here...
Cheers all!


----------



## drsmurto

Finally got it done. My DIY skills are atrocious. The hole in the bar looks like it was done by a drunk bloke with a chisel :blink: and dont get me started on the hole i drilled in the fridge. I really should stick to chemistry and let a pro do this stuff for me, or my partner :unsure: 

Not as flashy as a lot of setups but am pretty happy with how the redgum slab came up. Didnt go the liquid glass finish like Batz, just a few coats of estapol. Still have leakage problems with one tap but i suspect i havent pushed the beer line over the thingy far enough...... 

Still, one tap is pouring my APA nicely, a tad undercarbed, i used the Ross Method but was a little cautious as i didnt want 19L of foam.

So i have reached one of my HB goals for the year, AG a month away (fingers crossed)

:beerbang: 

DrSmurto

p.s. a big thanks to Ross, i called him half a dozen times before actually buying anything and got him to walk me thru the setup a few times. All worth it in the end!


----------



## Fents

Nice on Dr!

Who cares about the font hole or the hole in the fridge when you cant even see it? 

Now you need to get some black rubber insulation to keep the beer in the lines cool when ur having a session...I'll get a pic of mine.


----------



## Fents

^^^






see the line running from the fridge to the bar going left to right. just went to bunnings and they have that black foam stuff....cut a length down the guts of it and slip it over your beer line.


----------



## drsmurto

Good idea Fents! Will be on to that, the cold weather cant last too much longer.....

CO2 bottle looks the same as mine, 15kg?


----------



## fixa

Good work DrSmurfo! Looks tops!

Hope to get mine built in the next week whilst i have some time off work. You've inspired me!


----------



## fixa

That and my font arriving yesterday!


----------



## Fents

DrSmurto said:


> Good idea Fents! Will be on to that, the cold weather cant last too much longer.....
> 
> CO2 bottle looks the same as mine, 15kg?



sure is :beerbang:


----------



## drsmurto

Fents said:


> sure is :beerbang:



How long will that last do you think? Since i have to go back to the bloke who gave it to me i would love it to last a few years........


----------



## Fents

funny you should ask. I just swapped my first bottle and it lasted me 3 years would you belive...

Dave and I (LHBS guy) came to 2 conclusions either

A - i dont brew enuff beer.
B - i shut off my bottle after each use meaning no leaks.

I prob do a brew (23lt's) every fortnight if thats any indication. After a few beers Dave and I agreed that im on option A)


----------



## drsmurto

I have been shutting of the gas when i am not using it but find that the carb level is decreasing slightly. Is that to be expected?

I am turning it off as one tap is leaking and until i fix it i dont want to waste beer!

3 years, nice. Scoring that for free was a bargain after all


----------



## Fents

Im pretty sure the dial does drop when you shut it off cause your shutting off the whole bottle.

Could be wrong tho, havnt checked it on mine.


----------



## InCider

alcodave said:


> View attachment 13973
> View attachment 13974
> View attachment 13975



Nice Pics AlcoDave! I used yours to show my wife as there was only one keg. Once that has passed budget I'll be upping the keg quota on the 'downlow'.  

InCider.


----------



## kook

Fents said:


> see the line running from the fridge to the bar going left to right. just went to bunnings and they have that black foam stuff....cut a length down the guts of it and slip it over your beer line.



Got to ask, why are you insulating the CO2?


----------



## kook

I've been meaning to post in here for a few months now, here are a few pics of mine:









Next steps are to:

- Add a secondary regulator, I've had on sitting in a box for over 6 months now
- Add in a quick disconnect on the main gas line (will do this weekend)
- Neaten up the lines, probably through the use of flow restrictors


----------



## deckedoutdaz

Bloody nice setup DrSmurto, you'd be proud of that.....


----------



## deckedoutdaz

you to kook...


----------



## deckedoutdaz

do you guys use non return valves???.......my thinking is if you don't sanitise your beer lines daily that the beer in them will bleed back into your keg taking old beer with it mixing with the sanitised stuff in the keg...maybe i'm wrong.....i suppose if you had absolutely no co2 leaks then the pressure in the keg should keep the lines full of beer.....hmmm, something else to ponder....


----------



## fixa

the beer in the tap won't drain back unless there's a CO2 leak and one at the tap aswell, allowing air back through the tap... happy to be proven wrong though...


----------



## Fents

kook said:


> Got to ask, why are you insulating the CO2?



huhuh knew someone would ask.

edit - forgot the actual question - cosmetical.


----------



## hrforever

deckedoutdaz

In response to your extinguisher question, yes its co2. All co2 is the same, there is no difference from food use to fire extinguisher. Only difference with the extinguisher is the dip tube is removed so only the gas is released not the liquid co2. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## lucas

My converted chest freezer, with the new tap I got this week. holds 6 kegs... which I'm currently in the process of filling


----------



## Ross

lucas said:


> My converted chest freezer, with the new tap I got this week. holds 6 kegs... which I'm currently in the process of filling



Will look great with 5 more Shirrons lined up there B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## lucas

lol, that's precisely the number I'm spacing them out for. one more on the right equally spaced, then two more in the gaps, then finally I'll swap out the swing tap.


----------



## slc7883

Hey everyone, just finished this in the last week or so... little bit excited since then, I waited to take some pics of it until it had found its permanent home, which at right next to the TV is pretty bloody handy 






As you can probably see all she needs is a drip tray to rest beers on and catch the mess and it will be all done for now... so anyone wanna hook me up with a free one?? ...........anyone?? Nah didnt think so....... I think Ross will be getting an order from me soon 

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Cortez The Killer

That is a sweet looking set up

Cheers


----------



## Ross

Looks great Stephen,

Just in case you are interested, I have an extra large 2nd hand S/S driptray for sale 580mm W x 245mm D x 285mm H. $120. PM me if you are interested, otherwise I'll put a post in the "for sale" forum.




Cheers Ross

Edit, Didn't clean before photo, as just grabbed out the shed to show you.


----------



## skeet

Here is my set up :chug:


----------



## Zwickel

after all that beautyful setups, I wont hideaway my "Service Station"






Prost :beer:


----------



## reveler

all these kegging setups makes me so jelous!

I am slowly collecting the things needed, but all i have so far is a Fridge and $120.

I am tempted to pass the hat around to all my friends who come over and enjoy my free beer!  

oh well, I'll continue to save, I am going to do two lagers in the brew fridge and then put them into vessels for lagering untill I buy my keg setup in late october! that way I have 2 nice beers ready to go! Keep the ideas coming but!


----------



## danman

this is my setup for now,until the bar gets finished this is good enough i think
room for 6 kegs plus room to cc ontop of the compressor hump





cant wait till the job is finished-gets too hard after a few to lift the lid to get to the taps :huh: 

cheers,dan


----------



## razz

danman said:


> this is my setup for now,until the bar gets finished this is good enough i think
> room for 6 kegs plus room to cc ontop of the compressor hump
> 
> View attachment 14401
> 
> cant wait till the job is finished-gets too hard after a few to lift the lid to get to the taps :huh:
> 
> cheers,dan


Hey Danman, you could put a collar around the top and then you could fit 8 kegs with taps on the front of the collar.


----------



## Airgead

Be it ever so humble...


----------



## wisie

Damn you guys have nice setups!


----------



## Chris S

Here's a couple of pics following the near completion of my chest freezer.
Hole is in place for a second tap, saving for another Celli.

After much reading on various threads and wiki's it all fell together without drama at all.


----------



## drsmurto

JG fittings :wub: 

nice choice Chris!


----------



## ruttager

Ok, here are a few pics of my setup. The three tap flooded font seems to be a bit too much for it atm, so if anybody in the Perth area wants to swap it for a two tap flooded, pm me 













Note: The freezer is brand new from k-mart (homemaker brand). It is a bit loud when it is running, so you may want to take that in account if you are putting this indoors.


----------



## Bobby

what size is the freezer ruttager? i have a nice shiny 4 tap font and i am in thr process of finding a chest freezer about the same size as yours.


----------



## bconnery

No pics yet but thanks to Jye for a free fridge and my wife and extend family for a super cool birthday present I will shortly have a fridge, three kegs and two taps set up downstairs!

Very excited!!

Plus I spent sometime at Ross's picking them up today which is always nice :chug:


----------



## ruttager

200L, 4 to 6 kegs (with a collar) fit in it pretty easily.


----------



## Paul H

Testing out my new digital camera & thought I'd take a photo of my pride & joy, (took some of the kids as well). I think I have a thing for chrome.


----------



## deckedoutdaz

You guys are TOTALY obsessed.....ITS ONLY BEER!!

Thats what she keeps saying to me!!!!!!......looking at these photos, hmmm....


You guys should all be proud.....hold your heads (or glasses) up HIGH!!!


----------



## bonj

ruttager's k-mart special looks identical to the old favourite Centrex 200L. I have the centrex and it fits 4 easily, and with a high enough collar, another 2 on the compressor hump.


----------



## Henno

The back verandah of my new house looks like a second hand white goods shop! Only one tap hanging off the old kegerator at the moment but 3 celi taps on the way from Ross this week will see 4 in total hanging off the collar on the freezer. I winged it with the computer cooling fan as I couldn't be bothered searching for pics on here of how to set one up. Does it look correct?


----------



## Ross

Henno said:


> Does it look correct?
> 
> View attachment 14926
> View attachment 14927



Henno,

Maybe lift it a bit nearer the top - You want to blow down all the warm air from the very top, otherwise your taps will be sat in trapped warm air.

cheers...Ross


----------



## Henno

Bugger! My guru told me that low down on the collar was the go as it would suck the warm air from above it to get the circulation.

The thing seems to put out bugger all air though it. I can barely detect a breeze on my hand.


----------



## bconnery

Another on the long list of kegging setups 
My free fridge. Biggups to Jye for paying it forward...


The bling...


The inside


One happy man...


First post under the new forum stuff too. How flashy is the post editor now!


----------



## Jye

No worries Ben :beer: 

I hope your first kegging experience went smoothly... and it seems that you are missing 2 taps


----------



## bconnery

Jye said:


> No worries Ben :beer:
> 
> I hope your first kegging experience went smoothly... and it seems that you are missing 2 taps


Well I can't say that there weren't some issues. 
A few phone calls to Paul H.
A little beer in the crisper.
Look forward to trying it tomorrow when it has settled a little.


----------



## KHB

After a long process of moving house and getting parts i finally have my keg system up and running!!

This is my fridge






And my humble set up!





I way over carbed my first keg but many thanks to GMK for helping me sort it out and supplying some of the gear. Just finished my first keg yesterday!

Cheers and beers ben.


----------



## Cracka

KHB said:


> After a long process of moving house and getting parts i finally have my keg system up and running!!
> 
> This is my fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my humble set up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I way over carbed my first keg but many thanks to GMK for helping me sort it out and supplying some of the gear. Just finished my first keg yesterday!
> 
> Cheers and beers ben.




KHB your pictures didn't seem to come.


----------



## KHB

After a long process of moving house and getting parts i finally have my keg system up and running!!

This is my fridge





And my humble set up!





I way over carbed my first keg but many thanks to GMK for helping me sort it out and supplying some of the gear. Just finished my first keg yesterday!

Cheers and beers ben.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Well the wheely keg setup got a bit of a make over last week in preperation for a camping trip out to the Palmer River Gold fields.. 

I wraped a layer of insuwool (go's under the iron on the roof) around it and also on the base and then a layer of sarking (silver and blue paper stuff) over the top of that just to give it a bit more protection.. 

2 kegs and the gas bottle and filled it with home made ice blocks (about 25 icecream containers) loaded the lot up and off we went .. it lasted 4 days and still had ice in it on tuesday morning when we packed up to come home. average temp was around 32 out there .. It couldent have worked out better..

a few pics 













Cheers


----------



## Steve

Now that is one happy camper! :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fents

Hahaha bconnery never thought i'd hear someone else say biggups on here!!  am i rubbing off or are you a junglist too? B) 

Damn nice setup too. Thats a massive collection of glass's too in that background, huge shoutouts for that


----------



## KoNG

:lol: FNQ.... that looks like you have photoshop'd some pants for yourself...!!

werent at a "nature" camp were you..??


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Well I can't say that there weren't some issues.
> A few phone calls to Paul H.
> A little beer in the crisper.
> Look forward to trying it tomorrow when it has settled a little.



Onyer Ben, you won't want to leave home now.


----------



## kabooby

KoNG said:


> :lol: FNQ.... that looks like you have photoshop'd some pants for yourself...!!
> 
> werent at a "nature" camp were you..??



I think I see Peter Garett poking his head out h34r:


----------



## bconnery

Fents said:


> Hahaha bconnery never thought i'd hear someone else say biggups on here!!  am i rubbing off or are you a junglist too? B)
> 
> Damn nice setup too. Thats a massive collection of glass's too in that background, huge shoutouts for that


Not normally a word that I use too often.. Perhaps I'd been reading your posts?
The glass collection is starting to outgrow the space..
Was so happy with the display options scored at a bookstore that was going out of business but they are feeling the pinch now. 
The space you see there is a great little bar. It was actually on our list of must haves when house hunting...We had sooo much bar stuff sent back from living in the UK that it just had to happen. 
And to think the previous owners used it as a granny flat


----------



## cfresh

Been admiring everyones work for a while spose I should show off my pride and joy.


----------



## bonj

cfresh said:


> Been admiring everyones work for a while spose I should show off my pride and joy.



Nice one cfresh. Theres just one problem with your setup.... the beer lines aren't connected!
I hope you get some beer in there soon!

Have fun,

-Bonj


----------



## cfresh

Bonj said:


> Nice one cfresh. Theres just one problem with your setup.... the beer lines aren't connected!
> I hope you get some beer in there soon!
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> -Bonj



An old photo there Bonj and many a beer has been poured through since  I have 4 kegs but have only had 1 conditioned at a time as I havent had enough time to catch up...Or too much drinking???
Also changed the temp controller to a mashmaster as the Jaycar kit just didnt cut it with wide temp variations.
Im looking for a basket that will fit on the right side for glasses and bottles.
Only real shame is that I might be going back to the UK next year so it will get left behind.  Oh well ive already looked up the LHBS where I might be going...


----------



## bconnery

Fents, Jye "insisted" that I point out that you can actually only see half the collection...
There's another shelf the same size to the left


----------



## bonj

cfresh said:


> An old photo there Bonj and many a beer has been poured through since


Good to hear! :chug: 



> I have 4 kegs but have only had 1 conditioned at a time as I havent had enough time to catch up...Or too much drinking???


Yes I have a similar problem here. 


> Also changed the temp controller to a mashmaster as the Jaycar kit just didnt cut it with wide temp variations.
> Im looking for a basket that will fit on the right side for glasses and bottles.
> Only real shame is that I might be going back to the UK next year so it will get left behind.  Oh well ive already looked up the LHBS where I might be going...


Bugger. I'm sure someone will offer to look after it for you :icon_cheers: :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

KoNG said:


> :lol: FNQ.... that looks like you have photoshop'd some pants for yourself...!!
> 
> werent at a "nature" camp were you..??




think I see Peter Garett poking his head out .. 


It was pointed out to me that (peter) needed to be retruned to the back bench befor the photo was taken..LOL

Was a great camp and has given lots of ideas for longer and more remote traveling kegs..

Cheers


----------



## winkle

FNQ Bunyip said:


> think I see Peter Garett poking his head out ..
> It was pointed out to me that (peter) needed to be retruned to the back bench befor the photo was taken..LOL
> 
> Was a great camp and has given lots of ideas for longer and more remote traveling kegs..
> 
> Cheers



It was good to see you're flat out up there on the pointy bit, Ned B) . Cool room mounted on the back of the ute for the next trip perhaps?


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Finally took some pictures of my keg setup

It's basically a 4 keg system with the capacity to gas 3 kegs at once and dispense from 2

John guest fittings throughout (except on fridge door shanks and reg)

The fridge can fit 2 more kegs - and I'll be applying for ministerial approval for these 

And will be moving the gas bottle out side soon

Cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy

Looks the goods Cortez... just need some more taps now


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Also as a side note one of my mates gave me a keg

It's an old post mix keg which has been modified

Both the inlet and outlet have been welded shut and the pick up tubes have been removed and discarded

The lid has had a socket welded on - through which sits a large pick up tube and a collections of fittings to gas and dispense

I don't know if it is worth trying to put new post mix fittings on the keg and sealinging up the lid or not

Cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy

Cortez The Killer said:


> Also as a side note one of my mates gave me a keg
> 
> It's an old post mix keg which has been modified
> 
> Both the inlet and outlet have been welded shut and the pick up tubes have been removed and discarded
> 
> The lid has had a socket welded on - through which sits a large pick up tube and a collections of fittings to gas and dispense
> 
> I don't know if it is worth trying to put new post mix fittings on the keg and sealinging up the lid or not
> 
> Cheers




Would be a simple fix by looking at it.

Just replace the Gas and liquid posts (they are cheap here "Kegs Online") and replace the hatch (Hatch)

Parts would be around $50 I would guess... maybe a little more.... so depends if you want to save the keg or buy another for around $60 (and have to replace seals etc anyway_.... but with the new parts you would get new seals etc I would assume.


Pok

* Right off to work - meant to be there at 10 am <_<


----------



## Doc

Akso now provide a fridge with tap already installed.
Not sure if it is avail in Australia though. Would be ideal for those that could handle only have one beer on tap at a time (and then only 5 litres  )

Doc


----------



## Thunderlips

Doc said:


> Akso now provide a fridge with tap already installed.


That tap looks very much like one of the Celli's that Ross sells but without the flow regulator.
http://craftbrewer.com.au/index.php?page=s...t&Itemid=29


----------



## rwh

Another humble system, nestled into a little apartment...


----------



## Kingy

rwh said:


> Another humble system, nestled into a little apartment...
> 
> View attachment 15217



I hope thats not a crown lager bottle with crown large juice in it, in the bottum of the fridge there


----------



## Cracka

I finally got around to taking some pictures of my kegging setup.


----------



## Thunderlips

Cracka said:


> View attachment 15354


That's the first time I've seen beer line go from the fridge to the freezer like that.
Works ok? I would have thought the beer line would freeze.

Edit: Oh yeah, that would have to be the biggest drip tray I've ever seen


----------



## Fents

so where does everyone get those beer peridoc tables i keep seeing on the front of fridges...?

I want one in my dunny.


----------



## Cracka

Thunderlips said:


> That's the first time I've seen beer line go from the fridge to the freezer like that.
> Works ok? I would have thought the beer line would freeze.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, that would have to be the biggest drip tray I've ever seen





Yeh the beer line going through the freezer works fine. Just gotta drink fast so as it dosen't freeze up  

I sometimes have a tray that I put in the freezer and its good for those warm kegs.

As for the big drip tray, it's not really that big, just a small fridge. Plus it was given to me


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Since the wiki is off line I thought I would ask this question here -

I want to go from 1 keg, 1 tap to 3 kegs, 3 taps.

At the moment this is my set up -


--- 
--- 


And I want to go to something like this - Ant's Set Up

Now I have the chest freezer, the temp control unit, 1 keg and 1 tap at the moment, apart from 2 more kegs and 2 more taps, what else do I need, do I need to get a new regulator so the each tap is independent?

Cheers
DK

Fixed Link


----------



## bonj

Hey DK,

You can go the neat and tidy way, and use a manifold for your gas distribuition, or the cheaper but messier way like me and just use 2 john guest "2 way" splitters. You then just duplicate your current gas in to your two other kegs, and likewise for the liquid out. No need for a multi-output regulator unless you want a different carbonation level for each keg. I just run with a "one size fits all" carbonation that I'm happy with... about 2.4 volumes.

-Bonj


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Fents said:


> so where does everyone get those beer peridoc tables i keep seeing on the front of fridges...?
> 
> I want one in my dunny.



Here ya go

I think it's in the wiki too

Cheers


----------



## Fents

Thanks Cortez!

Blew it up onto an A3 for the dunny wall (fridge is already covered with stuff!)

still hard to read the beer style guidlines up the top though, anyone know what size paper this would of beer originally printed on? A0 maybe?


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Apparently they are 3 x 2 feet [ approx 910mm x 610mm ]

http://cgi.ebay.com/PERIODIC-TABLE-OF-BEER...3QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers


----------



## SJW

Well this is what I came up with. Works like a charm. Got love those regulated Celli taps. Just chilled the keg, using the JG fittings hit the beer out with 300kpa for 45 sec's, shook the keg, vented and was drinking great carbonated beer in less than 10mins. Too easy.  
I have one of my gas lines about 2m long so I can force carb outside the fridge.
All I need to do now is make up some type of drip tray to mount on the door!








Steve


----------



## sanders4_

Nice set up steve, have something similar myself. 

I couldn't tell from the pic whether you had sealed up the inside of the fridge door where you cut it to get the taps through. 

I was told by a fridge-ie friend of mine to seal any exposed insulation with silicone/bathroom sealant to stop condensation getting in there, otherwise the insulation starts breaking down and getting all mouldy.

- sanders


----------



## Thunderlips

SJW said:


> View attachment 15496


Steve, I like the way your not using the shanks and just have the tap screwed up against the door.
I tried to do this with my fridge but found that the thin metal would flex every time I pulled on the tap.
How did you get around that?


----------



## ant

DK said:


> Since the wiki is off line I thought I would ask this question here -
> 
> I want to go from 1 keg, 1 tap to 3 kegs, 3 taps.
> 
> At the moment this is my set up -
> 
> View attachment 15359
> --- View attachment 15360
> --- View attachment 15361
> 
> 
> And I want to go to something like this - Ant's Set Up
> 
> Now I have the chest freezer, the temp control unit, 1 keg and 1 tap at the moment, apart from 2 more kegs and 2 more taps, what else do I need, do I need to get a new regulator so the each tap is independent?
> 
> Cheers
> DK
> 
> Fixed Link



Hi DK, I have some other pics of the setup here - well some early photos anyway. For the reg, I decided to go this route, and expanded it to 6 taps. That way I can turn each keg on/off independently. Ideally I'd split this further so I can have each keg at diferent pressures, but I'll wait for the Powerball... Only other thing I did was use one of these gas QD just below the regulator, so I could disconnect the gas line to force carbonate/exchange bottles etc (see parts #P019 and #P020 on the linked page).

Haven't done it yet cos I haven't had a spare few hours, but just because of the condensation, I will; put a fan in.


----------



## SJW

> Steve, I like the way your not using the shanks and just have the tap screwed up against the door.
> I tried to do this with my fridge but found that the thin metal would flex every time I pulled on the tap.
> How did you get around that?



Maybe it just an old fridge with thicker metal? But it does not flex much, not enough to worry about. I am glad it did not need those shanks. Nice and simple like the rest of my setup.

Steve


----------



## SJW

> I couldn't tell from the pic whether you had sealed up the inside of the fridge door where you cut it to get the taps through.



No I have not but it might be a job to put on the to do list. Thanks <_<


----------



## chovain

Thunderlips said:


> That's the first time I've seen beer line go from the fridge to the freezer like that.
> Works ok? I would have thought the beer line would freeze.



I had a related problem with my setup. I balanced my system a few weeks back, just before a party at my place. I used 6mm line, so needed _lots_ of it. I intended to coil it up neatly beneath a shelf that I have near the top of the fridge, attached with those little twisty wire things, but ran out of time, so just let it sit in a spaghetti knot on the top shelf (right next to the element).

Through the night, the taps would block up, and then would come good again after some time fiddling with everything. I couldn't work out why both taps would block at the same time, and how random fiddling was fixing it. :unsure:


----------



## schooey

This is my old girl. She's in need of a desperate clean because she hasn't been used for 6 months, but she'll have a keg in her next week with any luck. She's tucked in the corner at the moment because we just moved house, but I'll get her out on the weekend and put her drip tray back on and giver her a good polish ready for service.


----------



## captaincleanoff

Getting close to finishing my setup! Have only got one tap hooked up so far, got 2 of the taps off ebay and they didnt come with a beer line connect! Very happy with it though.


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Noice!

Racing stripes are the go!


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

Captaincleanoff,
VERY VERY nice, excellent work, amazing what a bit of imagination can do!
Cheers,
15BL


----------



## SJW

Where did u get the Neon from?


----------



## captaincleanoff

eBay. Theres a guy in Hong Kong who has thousands of designs. $40 each delivered.


----------



## Cracka

Captaincleanoff, Yeh it'll do for a ruff set up I s'pose




:icon_drool2: 




:super:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Not mine, but a neat set up

Visit this Website


----------



## Zwickel

damn nice kegerator setups around here, gets me envious  

@Vlad, boooodiful website you have, top work mate, love it :wub:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Zwickel said:


> damn nice kegerator setups around here, gets me envious
> 
> @Vlad, boooodiful website you have, top work mate, love it :wub:




read again my friend, its not mine, I just posted the link


----------



## devo

wow...that guy went all out on the regulators!


----------



## paul

I want one. Im surprised that he didnt put wheels on it so that you can open the lid.


----------



## warrenlw63

Just got my new serving fridge up and running. Old one died a few weeks ago.  

It's a 250 litre chest freezer. Brand new from DEC Electronics. Cost me $450 with a warranty. Collar and taps are fitted so as not to void the warranty. It can hold six kegs and has room for glasses, hops, yeast etc.

Happy with the outcome. Now I've just got to find a way to mount the drip tray in an orderly manner. 

30 minutes and counting before she pulls her first beer. :icon_cheers: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

warrenlw63 said:


> Just got my new serving fridge up and running. Old one died a few weeks ago.
> 
> It's a 250 litre chest freezer. Brand new from DEC Electronics. Cost me $450 with a warranty. Collar and taps are fitted so as not to void the warranty. It can hold six kegs and has room for glasses, hops, yeast etc.
> 
> Happy with the outcome. Now I've just got to find a way to mount the drip tray in an orderly manner.
> 
> 30 minutes and counting before she pulls her first beer. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Warren -


 
:icon_drool2: 

Lovely Warren,keep it topped up and I will be there in January! :chug: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## newguy

Warren,

That's the most professional looking collar I've ever seen! I'm used to seeing unpainted 2x4 lumber collars. Yours appears from the picture to be plastic? Is that right? If you made it yourself, how did you make it, and what did you make it out of? Fantastic!


----------



## Trough Lolly

Doc said:


> Akso now provide a fridge with tap already installed.
> Not sure if it is avail in Australia though. Would be ideal for those that could handle only have one beer on tap at a time (and then only 5 litres  )
> 
> Doc






Perlick also sells a rather sexy brew setup too!
Mind you, you'll need to win Tattslotto to pay for the sucker!


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> Lovely Warren,keep it topped up and I will be there in January! :chug:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



:lol: Thanks TDA. Best I get brewing.



newguy said:


> Warren,
> 
> That's the most professional looking collar I've ever seen! I'm used to seeing unpainted 2x4 lumber collars. Yours appears from the picture to be plastic? Is that right? If you made it yourself, how did you make it, and what did you make it out of? Fantastic!



Newguy

It's just 90 x 35mm pine. 3 Coats of white oil-based enamel. I was lucky, scored the pine as offcuts for $2 per 1.8 metre length. Thanks for the kind words.  

Warren -


----------



## devo

Thats turned out orsum warren.....do I see room for some more celitaps?


----------



## warrenlw63

devo said:


> Thats turned out orsum warren.....do I see room for some more celitaps?



Devo... Probably a bit of Celli birth-control at the moment. Be tempting to chuck another two on somewhere up the track. Hence the reason for the close spacing. B) 

Warren -


----------



## brettprevans

not quite at 'keg setup' stage, but ive got the chest freezer and will start making the alterations.

its 1.7m long and I would hate/love to think about how many keg I can fit in this bad boy. only cost me $100 too. Im wrapped!

PS thats a 750ml bottle in the bottom just to give it some scale

EDIT: Had a look and its 670L capacity, 700L total volume.


----------



## Fents

Mate! thats is rocking. Easy 8 kegs if not 10! polish it up and mad it look mad...:8


----------



## brettprevans

yep cant wait to get to work on it. But for now the only work im going to do is to start on your caseswap Kolsch!


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Just for the edification of old fat men like me (and a lot of skinny bastards out there too) I know the difference between a freezer and a fridge. When you convert a freezer for a keg system, are you merely limiting the time the freezer runs or are you increasing the temperature output )(?) of the freezer to stop things freezing ?


----------



## Ross

....just limiting the time it runs  

Cheers Ross


----------



## brettprevans

yup. going to attach a fridgemate to regulate on/off time according to temp. theres a good thread at the moment about how chest freezers are supposedly cheaper to run as fridges than a fridge is.

Ross Im hoping Santa is going to be calling you to help me fill this baby up.


----------



## Simon W

Hmmm, in your second photo the frost is showing where the cooling coils are.
I've read heaps of posts where people recommend fitting a collar instead of drilling into chest freezers, atleast now you know where you can safely drill!
Will have to remember this when I get a chesty.


----------



## brettprevans

im going to put a collar on it to get around that problem.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Ross said:


> ....just limiting the time it runs
> 
> Cheers Ross



Thank you. Wondered big time, just now pissed enough to ask


----------



## Simon W

> im going to put a collar on it to get around that problem.



Sorry, I meant you can now drill between the coils, now that you know where they are.
Just figured it would lead to a neater setup.


----------



## Fents

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thank you. Wondered big time, just now pissed enough to ask



so in theroy..if you worked out the intervals to turn the frezer on and off you could buy a simple timer and achive the same result? (also pissed...)


----------



## brettprevans

yeah i got what u meant i just dont trust the missus not to turn around and tell me that I have to give it up as a keg setup.


----------



## Simon W

CM2. Ah, well that makes sense... hide it 

Yep Fents, it would work, but if its set right for a 20deg day, wrong on a 35deg day.


----------



## KGB

Fents said:


> so in theroy..if you worked out the intervals to turn the frezer on and off you could buy a simple timer and achive the same result? (also pissed...)



Yeah, its been done. I've seen something on the interweb with a guy using a $2 24hr timer to control his keg freezer. Problem is the changing ambient temp outside like Simon W said so you need to contstantly calibrate and adjust it. It also takes a long time to reach equilibium again if you open the door/lid and let all the "coldness" out.


----------



## Fents

Simon W said:


> CM2. Ah, well that makes sense... hide it
> 
> Yep Fents, it would work, but if its set right for a 20deg day, wrong on a 35deg day.



knew there would be a flaw in my beer induced theory


----------



## reveler

I'm finally building my kegerator, so far its just going to be two chrome celli's. (starting small).

However my keg fridge is out the back, the main coils of it are protected by the elements due to an eve. but the front of it is going to be exposed.

Anyone else in this situation? If so what do you do to protect your investment?


----------



## Cummins

Tell your wife to stop whinging and move it into the lounge.


----------



## reveler

she is a fiance so I'm still in the dress to impress mode  

gotta lock her in first


----------



## Cummins

Haha fair enough. 

How far is the overhang of the eves, it sounds like you've got about a foot of eves over the fridge. If the rain is coming in on a heavy angle then it'll probably get all over the fridge and in the back. Maybe you'll have to extend the verandah


----------



## paul

Added another font to my keg fridge. 5 kegs and 5 taps now.


----------



## reveler

my humble beginnings. Hopefully pick up the two kegs and gas next week. (I have 2 beers waiting in cubes in the fridge!)


----------



## Doogiechap

Finally installed my new German flow control taps and got the drip tray off the floor  .



It's a bit squeezy in there but the images below show my shoehorning efforts. I cut out the ridges that the shelves slotted into to give 'just' enought room to squeeze the kegs in side by side.


----------



## Ross

They look geat Doggiechap - top work :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## eric8

Doogie, nice handy work on the inside of the fridge, taps look really schmick as well.
:icon_cheers: 
eric


----------



## danman

finished my keg setup about 2 months ago and thought id show off proudly my bar.








im not much of a drawer but this is the name and design concept ive come up with




id like to finish the design and get a sticker made for the front of the tin

cheers,dan


----------



## troydo

I like it dan... both the bar and the label!

I particularly like the simple interchangeable design of the label


----------



## eric8

Great setup Dan :super: . Are they Cobra's you have as the bookends? They look the sheeeit.
And a cool little label idea as well.
Well done all round
eric :icon_cheers:


----------



## devo

danman said:


> finished my keg setup about 2 months ago and thought id show off proudly my bar.
> 
> View attachment 16609
> 
> 
> View attachment 16610
> 
> im not much of a drawer but this is the name and design concept ive come up with
> 
> View attachment 16611
> 
> 
> id like to finish the design and get a sticker made for the front of the tin
> 
> cheers,dan




I think you should leave the label as is....thats and awesome drawing.


----------



## KGB

Troydo said:


> I like it dan... both the bar and the label!
> 
> I particularly like the simple interchangeable design of the label




x2, Nice work.


----------



## danman

thanks for all your great comments guys,nice to know other people like what you make!

the name "Ram & Shackle Brewhaus" came to me as i was makin the bar,as the wooden slab has a slight bow in it and a screwed up the drilled holes in the tin-meaning that it is on with the overlap the wrong way round. i thought to myself,everything i seem to make is a bit ramshackle-then slowly the idea light turned on!

i also have an idea for bar stools too but this is the wrong time of the year to be spending money on anything but the missus!!!
50L beer holding vessels with an MDF board coverred in red vinyl and screwed to the thing that holds the spear in place
perfect hight to lean on the bar,and keeps well with the theme of australiana

cheers,dan


----------



## kirem

danman said:


> finished my keg setup about 2 months ago and thought id show off proudly my bar.
> 
> View attachment 16609
> 
> 
> cheers,dan



That is very similar to my Christmas project.

I was looking at using that marble look material they use in kitchens for the top, although getting a nice piece of wood like you have done is not hard when you live in the mallee.

I am going for the corrugated iron look with timber framing and if it all turns out OK a similar federation style font.

I will also have room for my UK beer engine to be mounted on the bar top and plumbed up properly.

Danman you bar looks very good.


----------



## paulwin

Doogiechap said:


> Finally installed my new German flow control taps and got the drip tray off the floor  .
> View attachment 16599
> 
> 
> It's a bit squeezy in there but the images below show my shoehorning efforts. I cut out the ridges that the shelves slotted into to give 'just' enought room to squeeze the kegs in side by side.
> View attachment 16598
> View attachment 16597



hi doogiechap where did you get those taps from they look the goods 
cheers paul


----------



## Doogiechap

paulbb said:


> hi doogiechap where did you get those taps from they look the goods
> cheers paul



G'day Paul,
I got these from ebay here.
All up they were about $90 each with 3" shanks and (including freight). If I had spent more time and perhaps got Zwickel to do some more German Translation I would have got the correct seal kit  . It did take a while for it all to happen but I am very happy with the product (and service). I grabbed a chrome one for Pistolpatch who discovered they also have creamers as well :super: .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## paulwin

Doogiechap said:


> G'day Paul,
> I got these from ebay here.
> All up they were about $90 each with 3" shanks and (including freight). If I had spent more time and perhaps got Zwickel to do some more German Translation I would have got the correct seal kit  . It did take a while for it all to happen but I am very happy with the product (and service). I grabbed a chrome one for Pistolpatch who discovered they also have creamers as well :super: .
> Cheers
> Doug


thanks for that, so are they stainless and that shank pictured is what came with it and it's 3 inches long. what is the seal kit for ?
cheers paul


----------



## Doogiechap

paulbb said:


> thanks for that, so are they stainless and that shank pictured is what came with it and it's 3 inches long. what is the seal kit for ?
> cheers paul



No, not stainless but plated brass they do have a SK rating (food safe). The shank length is selectable when you order. The seal kit was intended to service them in a few years if and when they get a bit drippy. The brand is Hi Wi and here is their site (albeit via a Google Translation).
Cheers
Doug


----------



## joecast

doogiechap, that is some ace plumbing. nice work!

wondering about your fridge/freezer though,

you've got your kegs at the back sitting above the ones in front. did you build a second level to accomodate this? my freezer has a slope so that it cuts off floor space on the bottom to make room for the compressor. there is a shelf above that, but this cuts out vertical space. having a second level like that would be useful. 

also for anyone, and this has probably been asked before, how do you go about drilling through a freezer to get your taps/gas line through. i suppose the door is no risk for taps, but dont want to run my gas line through the front door. thanks.
joe


----------



## paul

Just drill a small hole through the plastic inside of the fridge and poke around inside with a screwdriver before you drill right through to check to see that there is no wires or gas lines in the way.


----------



## joecast

thanks paul, 

and i guess some grommets around the gas line will do for insulation/protection.


----------



## paulwin

Doogiechap said:


> No, not stainless but plated brass they do have a SK rating (food safe). The shank length is selectable when you order. The seal kit was intended to service them in a few years if and when they get a bit drippy. The brand is Hi Wi and here is their site (albeit via a Google Translation).
> Cheers
> Doug


hi doug if i do decide to buy some taps from them i'll contact you about the right seal kit and i can grab some for you as well if you need them.
cheers paul


----------



## Doogiechap

paulbb said:


> hi doug if i do decide to buy some taps from them i'll contact you about the right seal kit and i can grab some for you as well if you need them.
> cheers paul



Bloke that would be very kind of you ! 
Cheers :icon_cheers: 


joecast said:


> doogiechap, that is some ace plumbing. nice work!
> 
> wondering about your fridge/freezer though,
> 
> you've got your kegs at the back sitting above the ones in front. did you build a second level to accomodate this? my freezer has a slope so that it cuts off floor space on the bottom to make room for the compressor. there is a shelf above that, but this cuts out vertical space. having a second level like that would be useful.
> 
> also for anyone, and this has probably been asked before, how do you go about drilling through a freezer to get your taps/gas line through. i suppose the door is no risk for taps, but dont want to run my gas line through the front door. thanks.
> joe


Thanks for the nice comments bloke 
Like you I have a sloped compressor hump at the back so I cut a piece of 30 x 70mm pine and slotted it across the lower edge of the hump which has given a solid 'shelf'. This gives me better access to the front kegs when the shelf is in. As far as drilling through the body my take on that one is you can wrap some tape around your pilot drill so you barely enter the outer skin then grab a coathanger and feel around the insulation for anything foreign before plunging through. (I was lazy for my fermenting freezer and just took a punt ).
Cheers
Doug
PS Some doors have wiring for heated butter compartments so just have a close look before ripping into the door


----------



## Thunderlips

paulbb said:


> thanks for that, so are they stainless and that shank pictured is what came with it and it's 3 inches long. what is the seal kit for ?
> cheers paul


I'm trying to work out the shank setup on those taps.
The tap itself looks similar to a Celli but the Celli has a fixed shank of about 1.5", making it too small on it's own to use on a fridge door without modifying the door itself.
Is the shank removable on those taps?


----------



## Doogiechap

Thunderlips said:


> I'm trying to work out the shank setup on those taps.
> The tap itself looks similar to a Celli but the Celli has a fixed shank of about 1.5", making it too small on it's own to use on a fridge door without modifying the door itself.
> Is the shank removable on those taps?


Yes they are removeable and are a 5/8 BSP thread


----------



## Thunderlips

Doogiechap said:


> Yes they are removeable and are a 5/8 BSP thread


Excellent. Makes things a hell of a lot easier being able to chose a shanks length.
Is 5/8 the same kind of thread for use on the likes of Ventmatics and Brumby/Grundy taps?
If so, I've quite a few of those shanks around. They should also easily attach to a font.


----------



## Doogiechap

Thunderlips said:


> Excellent. Makes things a hell of a lot easier being able to chose a shanks length.
> Is 5/8 the same kind of thread for use on the likes of Ventmatics and Brumby/Grundy taps?
> If so, I've quite a few of those shanks around. They should also easily attach to a font.


Bloke the thread is most likely the same but I can't confirm if the coupling nut and serrated interface and seal is the same. Shoot Pistolpatch a PM as he will have an old shank that he can probably do a comparison for you 

*OOps edit !
The shank is an integral part if the flow restriction and probably is dedicated to that brand of tap. *


----------



## troydo

well i still havnt got my taps i ordered from the states.. bloody Australia post... 3months... grr mumble grr

However i brewed a keg of beer for a end of year can cutting /50th birthday do for the father in law, whilst there i got talking to a guy who had a keg setup at home, after a bit more chatting and me telling him of my auspost issues he said that i should meet him at the RSL the next day at midday... so i did, turns out he runs the rsl, and he had an old disused tap that needed a seal change and a drip tray thats no longer used and he gave them to me! What a winner, then he gave me a seal change kit for it! 

The tap was in a state of disrepair and the chrome on the handle was chipping like crazy, so i decided to chip it all off, and go for the 2 tone look, after a seal change a chrome chip and a polish i think its come up fantastically!

*edit* Yeah the fridge is rusty, but it was also free and it works! notice the 2 recipes worth of grain in the fridge and the fan i mounted on the left


----------



## bonj

Top work Troy! Awesome.... feels good to have beer on tap doesn't it. That beer label to the left of your drip tray looks tops. I reckon it should win awards 

Enjoy your work (I love how you've already marked it out for a 2nd tap. too cool.), and have a tops chrissy.

:icon_offtopic: You'll be pleased to know that I have 2 panels of my fence done, and will be nailing like crazy tomorrow. The nail gun is awesome... beats the hell out of elbow grease. :super:


----------



## browndog

Great work Troy, you know it is all down hill from here buddy. I hope the Missus is understanding, or likes a beer!! because you are subscribing to an addiction that is the most noble of arts, and that is brewing  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle

I liked the Little Jodie card - good to see you are keeping in touch mate  

Welcome to the keg brigade, and remember the more you drink the more you save


----------



## reveler

Just poured my first beer off my keg system, used the knobs on the Celli tap to get the pouring rate right, I have dispensed at 1 bar and it seems to pour well.


----------



## troydo

yep shes understanding AND loves beer! i got a keeper 

Ive actually marked the fridge for 4 taps, just in case... i hope to have moved to a chesty by that point... and swmbo has agreed.

Good work bonj ... get stuck in then chill out by your taps!!


----------



## Screwtop

Troydo said:


> yep shes understanding AND loves beer! i got a keeper
> 
> Ive actually marked the fridge for 4 taps, just in case... i hope to have moved to a chesty by that point... and swmbo has agreed.
> 
> Good work bonj ... get stuck in then chill out by your taps!!



Good one Troy, like to taste that dark in draft form, had it from the bottle last night, uummmmm mothers milk, Thanks!


----------



## InCider

Here is a pic of my very modest first steps in kegging. I like kegs as I am told they probably won't explode!  

The fridge in the pic is the outside beer fridge and as you can see it won't take two kegs and the C02, and SWAMBO has renegged on her earlier agreement to allow me to drill a hole in the 3 year old fridge. She claims that I confused her, then tricked her into agreeing. She's right though - heavily pregnant - she was easy to con. Now she has caught on! D'oh! :blink: 

I have a another fridge I ferment in, that is down in my Manshed, so no more options for multi kegs. So it looks like for the time being it's one beer at a time.

HUGE thanks to Screwtop for the phone calls and questions and support while I got this all going. Very much appreciated. :icon_chickcheers: 

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Here is a pic of my very modest first steps in kegging. I like kegs as I am told they probably won't explode!
> 
> The fridge in the pic is the outside beer fridge and as you can see it won't take two kegs and the C02, and SWAMBO has renegged on her earlier agreement to allow me to drill a hole in the 3 year old fridge. She claims that I confused her, then tricked her into agreeing. She's right though - heavily pregnant - she was easy to con. Now she has caught on! D'oh! :blink:
> 
> I have a another fridge I ferment in, that is down in my Manshed, so no more options for multi kegs. So it looks like for the time being it's one beer at a time.
> 
> HUGE thanks to Screwtop for the phone calls and questions and support while I got this all going. Very much appreciated. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> InCider.



Man shed, fermentation fridge, keg rridge, temp control. JUST IMAGINE - IF YOU HAD A THINGY!

Anything would be possible. :lol:


----------



## glennheinzel

InCider - If you're only looking to have a handful of beers at a time, you could probably get away with keeping both kegs in the fridge. You can then hook up the CO2 for a quick blast after every few beers to ensure that the carbonation levels are okay.


----------



## Thunderlips

InCider said:


> The fridge in the pic is the outside beer fridge and as you can see it won't take two kegs and the C02,


Can't you just put the extinguisher on the compressor hump?
Looks like it'll fit two kegs then.


----------



## phonos

Or do what I do and run the gas line through the door (like most people do with their fridgemate thermometer probes). No drilling and I can fit 2 kegs. And I don't think it makes too much difference the the insulating efficiency of the fridge either.


----------



## v8r

bit of a tight fit, but behind is my reg and 100l s/stream bottle, all in my 210L samsung fridge


----------



## djackal

To save me looking further thorugh this thread, what size/dimensions is good for a chest freezr to hold 6 kegs (post mix) with 2 double fonts on top? 400l?

Cheers
Carl


----------



## cliffo

djackal said:


> To save me looking further thorugh this thread, what size/dimensions is good for a chest freezr to hold 6 kegs (post mix) with 2 double fonts on top? 400l?
> 
> Cheers
> Carl



Carl,

Check out the thread I started on the Signature brand 300L Chesty which I eventually bought and now have up and running (with a collar):

Freezer

Holds 6 kegs with ease though will have to measure her up another time for you.
cliffo


----------



## Daniel.lear

All,

As of yesterday afternoon my first keg setup is now operational.  

I have enough room in the fridge for 2 kegs in front of the hump enabling me to still have a shelf for bottled beer and soft drinks. Without the shelf, it will fit 4 kegs with bucket loads of room to spare. i have left enough room in the fridge door for 2 more taps for when more fun buttons become availible  Just have to get myself a drip tray.......  

Cheers Leary


----------



## cliffo

Leary said:


> All,
> 
> As of yesterday afternoon my first keg setup is now operational.
> 
> I have enough room in the fridge for 2 kegs in front of the hump enabling me to still have a shelf for bottled beer and soft drinks. Without the shelf, it will fit 4 kegs with bucket loads of room to spare. i have left enough room in the fridge door for 2 more taps for when more fun buttons become availible  Just have to get myself a drip tray.......
> 
> Cheers Leary



Looking good - I'll keep telling myself those Crownies are actually full of home brew...hehehe...think I can make out some identification system on the cap 

What size CO2 bottle is that? looks like a monster.

cliffo


----------



## hairofthedog

maybe the crownies are for visitors so he dosent waste his homebrew or to clean his bqq or for his wife


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Heres MK2.


----------



## Bobby

how have you secured the font to the top of the freezer?

Love the beer engine!!


----------



## InCider

Looks Great Vlad - very tidy.

Bobby - it looks like Vlad has used a couple in nice shiny bolts. And it won't be coming undone accidentally!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Bobby said:


> how have you secured the font to the top of the freezer?
> 
> Love the beer engine!!



Bobby, the font is bolted through the fonts own mounting bolt to a piece of chequerplate which in turn is bolted through the timber top and freezer lid.


----------



## mika

I'm not a fan of the gas bottle and reg in the fridge, takes up room and what is all that moisture doing to your reg ?
I drilled a hole thru the compressor 'hump', certainly no cooling lines running thru there. A bit of silicone round the hole or grommet to seal on the line and you're laughing.

Vlad- nice setup. Interesting gas/beer line you're using ? You planning to do something flash around the freezer vents ?


----------



## InCider

mika said:


> I'm not a fan of the gas bottle and reg in the fridge, takes up room and what is all that moisture doing to your reg ?
> I drilled a hole thru the compressor 'hump', certainly no cooling lines running thru there. A bit of silicone round the hole or grommet to seal on the line and you're laughing.
> 
> Vlad- nice setup. Interesting gas/beer line you're using ? You planning to do something flash around the freezer vents ?



Great idea Mika. I might have to move the fridge around a bit and get the old drill onto it. I am not real keen on the reg in the fridge either.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Mika, just looking for a neat mesh vent to screw over it.


----------



## skb

Ok love the pictures but am surprised so many people are using chest freezers and not fridges, how to you keep the temp from getting too cold. Do you put a thermostat on which turns power on and off or some other simple trick ?


----------



## Bobby

see the mashmaster link at the top of the page - fridgemate.


----------



## skb

So using the thermostats and turning the freezer on an off with these ?


----------



## NRB

Yes. A "temperature control" device fitted to the freezer. The two main benefits of using a chest freezer over a fridge - 1. They're insulated better; 2. They usually allow a greater number of kegs to be stored.

If you do a search of the forums, you'll find a wealth of knowledge about such things.

Welcome aboard AHB! :beer:


----------



## Kingy

Leary said:


> All,
> 
> As of yesterday afternoon my first keg setup is now operational.
> 
> I have enough room in the fridge for 2 kegs in front of the hump enabling me to still have a shelf for bottled beer and soft drinks. Without the shelf, it will fit 4 kegs with bucket loads of room to spare. i have left enough room in the fridge door for 2 more taps for when more fun buttons become availible  Just have to get myself a drip tray.......
> 
> Cheers Leary


 looks the goods mate, you could also make a shelf with legs on one side (to the front of the fridge) and the other end of the shelf sitting on the compresser hump. That way you can fit 4 kegs in there on the home made shelf and stack beers under the shelf in front of the compresser hump. Thats what i did after i had the same setup as yours for a few months.
But then youll have to get another tap. Bcoz youll need 2 taps with 4 kegs lol :lol:


----------



## Daniel.lear

mika said:


> I'm not a fan of the gas bottle and reg in the fridge, takes up room and what is all that moisture doing to your reg ?
> I drilled a hole thru the compressor 'hump', certainly no cooling lines running thru there. A bit of silicone round the hole or grommet to seal on the line and you're laughing.
> 
> Vlad- nice setup. Interesting gas/beer line you're using ? You planning to do something flash around the freezer vents ?



Mika,

Im not That big a fan of the bottle and reg in the fridge either. it was just convienient at the time. Today im going to route the gas line and temb probe through the back of the frigde using a cable gland, but i havent quite decided where. Thoughts anyone??


Cliffo

The crownies are homebrew (APA) but at the time of the photo there was also a bottle of West End and Millers Chill left over from some friends, Not mine though. h34r:

Cheers


----------



## cliffo

Leary said:


> Mika,
> 
> Im not That big a fan of the bottle and reg in the fridge either. it was just convienient at the time. Today im going to route the gas line and temb probe through the back of the frigde using a cable gland, but i havent quite decided where. Thoughts anyone??
> Cliffo
> 
> The crownies are homebrew (APA) but at the time of the photo there was also a bottle of West End and Millers Chill left over from some friends, Not mine though. h34r:
> 
> Cheers



You could try going through the hump over the compressor - shouldn't be any refrigerant lines there, of course you still need to be carefull.

Glad you have clarified the contents of your fridge..hehehe  

cliffo


----------



## beerbarron

Just set up my new 6 keg fridge . I recommend this upside down style fridge for anyone that wants 6 kegs on tap. Plenty of room and a good tap height for pouring; ie if you can reach the taps you are old enough to have a beer . Cant wait to fill her up.


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Here is a pic of my very modest first steps in kegging. I like kegs as I am told they probably won't explode!
> 
> The fridge in the pic is the outside beer fridge and as you can see it won't take two kegs and the C02, and SWAMBO has renegged on her earlier agreement to allow me to drill a hole in the 3 year old fridge. She claims that I confused her, then tricked her into agreeing. She's right though - heavily pregnant - she was easy to con. Now she has caught on! D'oh! :blink:
> 
> I have a another fridge I ferment in, that is down in my Manshed, so no more options for multi kegs. So it looks like for the time being it's one beer at a time.
> 
> HUGE thanks to Screwtop for the phone calls and questions and support while I got this all going. Very much appreciated. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> InCider.



Just leave the gas outside mate, gas when required. 2 kegs are better than 1 anyday.


----------



## randyrob

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Heres MK2.
> View attachment 16996



is that acutally inside the house mate? i didnt think the missus would allow it!
my one is trying to get mine outside of the house and into the shed by dangling 
carrots infront of me "we can put an aircon in the shed to make it cool for you that way
u can put your keg frige in there as well" pfft it can stay in the dining room next to the
dinner table that way i dont have to get up.

on a side note there is a beer in that fandangled chest freezer of yours dated november and its now january  


Rob.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

randyrob said:


> is that acutally inside the house mate? i didnt think the missus would allow it!
> my one is trying to get mine outside of the house and into the shed by dangling
> carrots infront of me "we can put an aircon in the shed to make it cool for you that way
> u can put your keg frige in there as well" pfft it can stay in the dining room next to the
> dinner table that way i dont have to get up.
> 
> on a side note there is a beer in that fandangled chest freezer of yours dated november and its now january
> Rob.



Yes its inside the hoose, still don't know how I managed to pull that one off.
The November keg is an English pale ale, I am only a moderate drinker you know!


----------



## eric8

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Heres MK2.
> View attachment 16996



Vlad that is a sweet looking setup. One of the best looking chestie's I have seen. How did you do the wood around the sides? Thats similar to what I want to do with mine. I have a double cobra font to add to mine, but have to wait to tell swmbo. " I bought it with my xmas bonus' " :lol:  
eric


----------



## Daniel.lear

All 

I've re-routed the gas line from the outside, using a cable gland. drilled a 16mm hole in the plastic with a spade bit and a 25mm hole in the back with a holesaw. The hole in the back is a bit messy atm but will fix that when i go back to work and "aquire" some teflon edge strip. 

End result is much neater, and when more fun tickets become availible, i'll mount a gas manifold on the inside as well.

Also, i know many of you use pc fans in chest freezers, but do many of you use a fan on the inside of your upright fridges?? and do you think it has any benefit??

Cheers

Leary


----------



## SJW

> Ok love the pictures but am surprised so many people are using chest freezers and not fridges, how to you keep the temp from getting too cold. Do you put a thermostat on which turns power on and off or some other simple trick ?


Until I get another Fridgemate I take the Fridgemate out of the chest freeze and use it in the fermentation fridge and just put the freezer on a timer. It comes on for 20mins every hour to hour and a half and keeps eveythng just right.
I have done a lot of testing and found that with the smaller freezer ie a 4 keger the computer fan does no make much diff. Just makes the freezer cycle quicker. 

Steve


----------



## Doogiechap

Leary said:


> snip
> Also, i know many of you use pc fans in chest freezers, but do many of you use a fan on the inside of your upright fridges?? and do you think it has any benefit??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Leary



It made a huge difference for me in addressing the temp difference between the top and bottom of my fridge, which in turn reduced the amount of bubbles in my beer lines significantly. Two thumbs up for me. :icon_cheers: .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## cliffo

Doogiechap said:


> It made a huge difference for me in addressing the temp difference between the top and bottom of my fridge, which in turn reduced the amount of bubbles in my beer lines significantly. Two thumbs up for me. :icon_cheers: .
> Cheers
> Doug



+1 for using a PC fan in a fridge, helps maintain a more even temp throughout


----------



## domfergo

Gday all

Here is some pics of my bar (Bootleggers Inn) and keggerator. 

For those interested in the labels I have painted on the fridge. i got some labels transferred on to transparents and used a overhead projector to draw the outlines on.

Received my order from Ross this week and finally got some time to install my new celli and lines.

Now the front end is where I want it have to start getting the back end of the brewery up to speed!!!

Cheers

Mass


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> Here is a pic of my very modest first steps in kegging. I like kegs as I am told they probably won't explode!
> 
> The fridge in the pic is the outside beer fridge and as you can see it won't take two kegs and the C02, and SWAMBO has renegged on her earlier agreement to allow me to drill a hole in the 3 year old fridge. She claims that I confused her, then tricked her into agreeing. She's right though - heavily pregnant - she was easy to con. Now she has caught on! D'oh! :blink:



Just caught up on this thread Incider. You reckon you come from 'Mansborough' -- 'Manshed'? :lol: 
Just drill the hole & damn the consequences. She can hardly divorce you for drilling a hole?
Just do it! WITBH is running your place?
With the extinguisher on the outside you will probably get two kegs in. *Just do it!*

TP :beer:


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Just caught up on this thread Incider. You reckon you come from 'Mansborough' -- 'Manshed'? :lol:
> Just drill the hole & damn the consequences. She can hardly divorce you for drilling a hole?
> Just do it! WITBH is running your place?
> With the extinguisher on the outside you will probably get two kegs in. *Just do it!*
> 
> TP :beer:




Alright Pete! 

I took Winkles advice to put two kegs in and gas when necessary (read all the recent posts) - but when you see the fridge up close, it is really small - so I will just get a new fridge to take 3+ kegs. And there is SFA room over the motor housing to put anything. 

Down in my MANSHED I have one more fridge, and will mod that for winter, but at the moment it's used for fermenting.

And as for _Just Do It_ you only just started kegging too didn't you? :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> And as for _Just Do It_ you only just started kegging too didn't you?
> InCider.



Around 12 months now (I think??). Just do it & damn the consequences. This is not about kegging but controlling your own destiny & be damned to political correctness.


Are we turning into a nation of big girls??? So afraid of the missus??

TP :beer:


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Are we turning into a nation of big girls??? So afraid of the missus??
> TP :beer:



Not really afraid of her mate - but I will be when I take all the shelves off the door and put in a fibre sheet like in Jye's post!

I have to keep her onside as she's been looking for a 40l pot for my AG rig.... he he he he he...

InCider.

Anyway, you're taking me :icon_offtopic: and you're old enough to know better! :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> I have to keep her onside as she's been looking for a 40l pot for my AG rig.... he he he he he...
> 
> InCider.



No, No, Sean no compromises allowed. You are the Man in the Manshed. :beerbang: 
Tell her that if she won't get you the 40litre (better off with 70 litre) pot then to forget about it.
BE STRONG & you will never regret it.

Bloody hell, why am I worrying about your domestic problems?? I'm alright Jack. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## hughman666

TidalPete said:


> Are we turning into a nation of big girls??? So afraid of the missus??
> 
> TP :beer:



damn right! just get it done with and then you can just get drunk and slap her when she complains :icon_drunk:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Having just read the last few replies to this thread, I now know why there were no more singlets at the department store sales when I drifted by today... :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch

Need to whack some pics up of my keg fridge for another thread so I suppose this is the thread.

My keg fridge is a Westinghouse upright freezer converted to fridge using BrissyBrew's temp controller.





All 6 kegs run through a manifold (from Ross) and out the one tap (great tap thanks doogiechap) as follows...





All connections including those to the manifold are quick-release fittings. Lines are kept in place with quick-release clips and the kegs are supported with 5mm thick aluminium shelves (thanks to doogie for that idea too) as per pic below...





The whole set-up is on a waterproof MDF base that can be slid easily.

This set-up has been great for me as it holds a lot of beer in a small footprint. Beer pours very nicely especially now I have a tap with flow-control to deal with that first little trickle of warm beer on the first beer.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## NRB

Interesting setup Pat. How do you select the beer to pour? Do you have some sort of ball valve on each line leading into the tap manifold?


----------



## PistolPatch

Yep mate, each beer line has a little ball-valve on it. You'll have to click on the image to see it properly but if you do, you'll see that tap number 5 is on.

If you change beers, you get a large mouthful of the prior beer through. I usually just drink that bit. If I have people around, I generally use jugs.

One weakness of only one tap is that if you have visitors around and they accidentally open up two of the valves, the beer in the top keg will gravity transfer to the one below. This happened at a brew day I had last year. My schwartzbier ended up getting mixed up with your All Amarillo Ale and a kolsch that I had kept for ages and which were to be myu first attempts in a comp  

I've since tried to fix that by adding one-way valves on all the beer lines (more money!) I'm trusting that they will activate under slight pressure but haven't tested this as yet.

Think I'm going to ban brewers from my fridge anyway - all they do is empty it. The reason that No 5 is open is because it is the only keg with any beer left in it!

Cheers mate,
Pat


----------



## Pumpy

PistolPatch said:


> Lines are kept in place with quick-release clips and the kegs are supported with 5mm thick aluminium shelves (thanks to doogie for that idea too) as per pic below...
> 
> Cheers
> Pat





Pat ,

Love the fridge! but one tap hey comon !!!

still works well for you with the NRV I would get too confused flicking them switches after a few beers !

Great idea re the 5mm aluminium shelves 

Hell that Doogiechap is a real wizard of ideas .

Pumpy


----------



## Screwtop

PistolPatch said:


> Yep mate, each beer line has a little ball-valve on it. You'll have to click on the image to see it properly but if you do, you'll see that tap number 5 is on.
> 
> If you change beers, you get about 20mls of the prior beer through. I usually just drink that little bit. If I have people around, I generally use jugs.
> 
> One weakness of only one tap is that if you have visitors around and they accidentally open up two of the valves, the beer in the top keg will gravity transfer to the one below. This happened at a brew day I had last year. My schwartzbier ended up getting mixed up with your All Amarillo Ale and a kolsch that I had kept for ages and which were to be myu first attempts in a comp
> 
> I've since tried to fix that by adding one-way valves on all the beer lines (more money!) I'm trusting that they will activate under slight pressure but haven't tested this as yet.
> 
> Think I'm going to ban brewers from my fridge anyway - all they do is empty it. The reason that No 5 is open is because it is the only keg with any beer left in it!
> 
> Cheers mate,
> Pat




You might remember Pat I use picnic taps on three kegs in my serving fridge. Fav party trick is to connect a clean tap (to clean I flick the tap lever to fully open and flush through from a keg containing some line cleaner, and hang them to air dry with the tap open, 9 times out of 10 I forget to shut the tap again) to a keg and fill my shirt, pockets and shoes with beer while chanting "F%^k, F%^k, F^&k", those taps are so hard to turn off in a panic :lol: Not sure if the chant has been passed to me subliminaly from some anchient brewing entity but it flows forth so readily I believe it to be a possibility. Am I possesed or simply pissed?


----------



## PistolPatch

Firstly, I lied in my last post here. I have since changed, '20mls' to 'a large mouthful of beer.' Sorry about that. I think I wrote 20mls because the amount is negligible.

*Mr Michael Screwtop:* It's hard to remember anything from your place apart from the excellent hospitality! Yep I do remember the picnic taps. With beers pressurised at 80kpa I never had any luck with them no matter how long I made the line or how little I depressed the tap. Yours worked so what's your secret?

As for the ancient brewing chant, you need to study morphic fields. That exclamation has survival value and so is passed on through 'morphic' fields so as us brewers can evolve quicker.

It also has applications in other areas and I was most grateful for that chant at least 1400 times today whilst fixing someone else's 'chant-up.'

Spot ya mate,
Pat


----------



## NickB

Screwtop said:


> You might remember Pat I use picnic taps on three kegs in my serving fridge. Fav party trick is to connect a clean tap (to clean I flick the tap lever to fully open and flush through from a keg containing some line cleaner, and hang them to air dry with the tap open, 9 times out of 10 I forget to shut the tap again) to a keg and fill my shirt, pockets and shoes with beer while chanting "F%^k, F%^k, F^&k", those taps are so hard to turn off in a panic :lol: Not sure if the chant has been passed to me subliminaly from some anchient brewing entity but it flows forth so readily I believe it to be a possibility. Am I possesed or simply pissed?




LOL, sorry I haven't had time to duck down for a beer or twenty yet, BUT, if you display that party trick for me, I WILL make it down. Will bring the camera too... ahem.... 

Cheers!

EDIT: If I need to, I might have to drive down to Bris on Wed. May have time for a quick stop in on the way back...................


----------



## Pumpy

PistolPatch said:


> Need to whack some pics up of my keg fridge for another thread so I suppose this is the thread.
> 
> My keg fridge is a Westinghouse upright freezer converted to fridge using BrissyBrew's temp controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 6 kegs run through a manifold (from Ross) and out the one tap (great tap thanks doogiechap) as follows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All connections including those to the manifold are quick-release fittings. Lines are kept in place with quick-release clips and the kegs are supported with 5mm thick aluminium shelves (thanks to doogie for that idea too) as per pic below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set-up is on a waterproof MDF base that can be slid easily.
> 
> This set-up has been great for me as it holds a lot of beer in a small footprint. Beer pours very nicely especially now I have a tap with flow-control to deal with that first little trickle of warm beer on the first beer.
> 
> Cheers
> Pat




Pistol Patch has six kegs in his fridge, 

Gee it looks ridgey didge. 

I dont mind giving it a rap, 

However the bloody thing has only got one tap. 

PP you a Great bloke matey,

Whats all this helping Katie.? 

The man who invented Brewing in the bag ,

I am still reading through that post like a forty page Mag .

Why not use a hundred words when you can use three,

PP did they never teach you at school Precis.

Spot Ya PP.


Pumpy


----------



## PistolPatch

OMG Pumpy!

You are the best!!!

LMAO
Pat


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Guys, I am getting a little excited here. My grand plan is finally coming together. 
The old keg fridge has been sold. New kegs have been bought.
A 2 tap font has been sourced (thanks reg!), the taps and bits and pieces I am still deciding on but probably Andale Floryte taps. The chest freezer is being watched (eBay). PC fan and mashmaster temp control all set up and waiting. Black paint has been bought.
This is my final inspiration - Linky
Now I just need to get my hands on some cool tap handles!

Will post installation and final pics when all done.

DK


----------



## newguy

This is my keg fridge. It's an old commercial pepsi unit, which hurts because I'm a coke fan. I do take great pride in defiling it with beer, however.  




Another view. 2 taps, 12 keg capacity with some room up top for a few bottles. The only thing I plan to change is the number of taps.


----------



## darrell.wallace

Love the way you have set up the old pepsi fridge. where did you get it and what sort of price did you pay for it if you done mind me asking. now that i have my all grain setup i am looking at getting into kegging now.

I cant decide if i should go the fridge or frezzer option, i know that freezers are cheaper to run but you cant normally get second hand ones as easy as you can get old fridges.


----------



## newguy

A friend of mine from the homebrew club is an HVAC/refrigeration-type guy and he used to work for pepsi doing all their refrigeration jobs. They'd give him old non-functioning units that he would recondition and sell. I got this one from him for $275. It had a brand new compressor at the time, which was 2 years ago. All things considered, I'd definitely get another one if given the chance. Prior to this, I had chest freezers only. I now prefer the commercial cooler.

Edit: If your local newspaper has a restaurant equipment classified section, watch it for coolers. They do come up in the classifieds (here anyway) every now & again.


----------



## eric8

newguy said:


> View attachment 17340
> 
> 
> This is my keg fridge. It's an old commercial pepsi unit, which hurts because I'm a coke fan. I do take great pride in defiling it with beer, however.
> 
> View attachment 17341
> 
> 
> Another view. 2 taps, 12 keg capacity with some room up top for a few bottles. The only thing I plan to change is the number of taps.



What size kegs are they Newguy?

eric


----------



## newguy

Eric,

They're standard 19l coke kegs.


----------



## gap

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Heres MK2.
> View attachment 16996
> 
> View attachment 16997
> 
> View attachment 16995
> 
> View attachment 16998



Hello Vlad,

i am trying to attach a Beer engine to a corny keg . Having trouble getting the engine to suck beer through the disconnect.
Are you using a CPC Panel Mount disconnect in the lid of your corny? (looking at your photos).

Any advice on your setup would be appreciated.

The bar looks great.


Regards


Graeme


----------



## joecast

FINALLY! (sorry for shouting)

ok, have actually had the kegs going for about a month, but just got the fridge tap in this evening. felt a bit ashamed having to open the door every time i wanted a beer and then pouring through a plastic tap  

well thats all changed now, at least for half the time. one beer on tap on the fridge door, and the other on the picnic tap inside




have the door marked for two more taps already, but happy to use one for now. and still need to get a drip tray







the obligatory web of beer and gas lines


----------



## InCider

joecast said:


> FINALLY! (sorry for shouting)
> 
> ok, have actually had the kegs going for about a month, but just got the fridge tap in this evening. felt a bit ashamed having to open the door every time i wanted a beer and then pouring through a plastic tap




Nice rig JoeCast! Ahh kegs. I love them. Almost as much as fire extinguishers!

I still pour through a bronco tap. h34r: and won't change in a hurry. Too warm outside where my fridge is.

InCider.


----------



## joecast

InCider said:


> Nice rig JoeCast! Ahh kegs. I love them. Almost as much as fire extinguishers!
> 
> I still pour through a bronco tap. h34r: and won't change in a hurry. Too warm outside where my fridge is.
> 
> InCider.



doh! thanks InCider. knew i forgot something:

rented a cylinder and two days later a mate at work (volunteer fireman) brought this over. its a few years old, but man is it in good condition. just need to have the extinguisher guy check it out once my co2 starts getting low. woo-hoo!


----------



## eric8

InCider said:


> Almost as much as fire extinguishers!



+1. I just purchased an extinguisher for the fantastic price of $10, woohoo  , bye bye rental bottle.

eric


----------



## kirbsta

View attachment 18004
View attachment 18001
[attac
hment=18002IC00057.JPG]

I recently changed to Beer Gas (gas with a nitrogen/co2 mix) for pouring my beers. It definately makes a difference for dark beers by giving them a creamier head and I believe a softer feel/taste.

I was so happy with the difference I poured one of each of my beers that I had on tap and took some photos of the beers and my setup. As you will see I am a real Coopers fan. I am not adverse to trying other brands but I find Coopers does me fine.

The beer I had on tap when I took the photo (last Saturday) were Coopers:

Original Stout/Dark Ale fermented together;
Original Dark Ale;
Orginal Bitter;
Pale Ale; and
Original Lager.

I generally mix my worts with a Coopers BE2 mix of 500g of dextrose, 250g dried light malt and 250g of maltrodextron and I find that my brews come out quite fine. I also add an additional 200 gms of dextrose to up the % of alcohol and only fill the fermenter up to 21 litres. I reckon my standard brews come out just over 5%.

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Cheers

kirbsta


----------



## cdbrown

Looks good kirbsta. With your "beer gas" do you get the same mileage out of a bottle as you would just CO2? What's the cost like?

Cheers
-cdbrown


----------



## SJW

Also where would u go to get a fire extinguisher re-filled?


----------



## Prawned

Got my freezer delivered today! Took it out of the box and butched it real good! I didnt really want to cut the cable for the light, but it was just quicker that way lol. Should have it all up and running once i get a fridgemate and decide how many taps i want on it


----------



## bonj

That looks great prawned. :super: Just make sure you don't short that cut light lead, and that it's insulated really well...

As for how many taps.... how many kegs does it fit? There's your answer 
Actually, mine holds six, and I have 3 taps.


----------



## Prawned

I think i can fit 5 in there, maybe 6... not too sure yet, will have to wait till i have some more moneys to buy another 4 from ross!  I think 3 taps will be enough for me, can always upgrade to 5 later on  Really hanging for my next beer to be ready, the first keg i had full lasted 3 days, i must of been thirsty or something!!


----------



## remi

Already posted this as a seperate post, but thought I should add it to this thread- have finally managed to set up my chest freezer with a collar and taps. Bought the freezer from a second hand joint after it had been reconditioned/ tested etc- 210 litre capacity. Picked up the kegging gear, lines, taps etc from Ross (thanks Ross) and enlisted a mate's help to knock up and install the collar and the fridgemate. Having just done my first Ag 2 weeks ago, I put that in the keg yesterday, have it set on pouring pressure and look forward to tucking in in a week or so....life is good.

Remi


----------



## yardy

nice work Remi, nothing like your own on tap :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## Steve

Kirbsta said:


> View attachment 18007
> View attachment 18006
> View attachment 18005
> View attachment 18004
> View attachment 18001
> [atta
> c
> hment=18002IC00057.JPG]
> 
> I recently changed to Beer Gas (gas with a nitrogen/co2 mix) for pouring my beers. It definately makes a difference for dark beers by giving them a creamier head and I believe a softer feel/taste.
> 
> I was so happy with the difference I poured one of each of my beers that I had on tap and took some photos of the beers and my setup. As you will see I am a real Coopers fan. I am not adverse to trying other brands but I find Coopers does me fine.
> 
> The beer I had on tap when I took the photo (last Saturday) were Coopers:
> 
> Original Stout/Dark Ale fermented together;
> Original Dark Ale;
> Orginal Bitter;
> Pale Ale; and
> Original Lager.
> 
> I generally mix my worts with a Coopers BE2 mix of 500g of dextrose, 250g dried light malt and 250g of maltrodextron and I find that my brews come out quite fine. I also add an additional 200 gms of dextrose to up the % of alcohol and only fill the fermenter up to 21 litres. I reckon my standard brews come out just over 5%.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the photos.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> kirbsta



Great loooking bar Kirbsta. Makes me jealous! Welcome to AHB.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

well i'm getting a keg setup together and thought i'd just make sure i've got it sussed.

the taps are on the front, the gas manifold on the left, the fan at the back is on a 45 degree angle.

the section on the right hand side of the chesty is going to house the gas bottle all the wires etc and my hand pump will sit ontop (an idea i stole from vlad!)
















i'm just hoping i can easily get the kegs in and out without bits and pieces getting in the way, cause thats the main thing i get annoyed with a fridge setup, if u wanna pull the keg at the back out you've gotto move the one at the fron out of the way, how do you guys go that have converted freezers? also any other tricks to look out for?

Cheers Rob.


----------



## cliffo

Rob,

Nice looking setup. Love the drip tray.

Where did you get the gas manifold from? I've been needing one for my similar 6 keg setup but haven't been able to find anyone with them in stock.

cheers,
cliffo


----------



## Jez

cliffo,

The gas manifold looks like the same one I got from Craftbrewer.

Jez


----------



## cliffo

Jez said:


> cliffo,
> 
> The gas manifold looks like the same one I got from Craftbrewer.
> 
> Jez



Thanks Jez, that's what I thought but they have not had any in stock for quite some time.

I'll keep on looking around.

cliffo


----------



## Mclovin

My keg fridge.


The best cold beer is vic... anyone got a recipe?


----------



## pokolbinguy

Mclovin said:


> The best cold beer is vic... anyone got a recipe?



I wouldn't say that too loud mate


----------



## Mclovin

pokolbinguy said:


> I wouldn't say that too loud mate



"The best cold beer"
Thats what is says on the bottle mate.


----------



## Thunderlips

Mclovin said:


> The best cold beer is vic... anyone got a recipe?


It's pretty simple. You just need a horse....


----------



## Mclovin

This is my horse!!!


?

He loves it.


----------



## Thunderlips

Mclovin said:


> This is my horse!!!
> He loves it.


Perfect for the knackery!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

cliffo said:


> Thanks Jez, that's what I thought but they have not had any in stock for quite some time.
> 
> I'll keep on looking around.
> 
> cliffo



have a look at these, manifold
they may have more of them.


----------



## opposition

Hey guys,

Finally some progress...

Just the gas bottle remains (this weekend).








That is my pool table with table tennis top.... now just to wait until i pour my first beer!

Cheers, 

Dean


----------



## randyrob

6 Taps, 8 Kegs, Finished...For Now!

Just about to pour my first pint from her can't wait







Cheers Rob.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

randyrob said:


> 6 Taps, 8 Kegs, Finished...For Now!
> 
> Just about to pour my first pint from her can't wait
> 
> View attachment 18964
> 
> 
> View attachment 18965
> 
> 
> Cheers Rob.


Nice Rob
Very nice.
GB


----------



## bonj

randyrob said:


> 6 Taps, 8 Kegs, Finished...For Now!
> 
> Just about to pour my first pint from her can't wait
> 
> View attachment 18964
> 
> 
> View attachment 18965
> 
> 
> Cheers Rob.



That's class, Rob. Very nice.


----------



## Batz

cliffo said:


> Thanks Jez, that's what I thought but they have not had any in stock for quite some time.
> 
> I'll keep on looking around.
> 
> cliffo





http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?
main_p...;cPath=17_66_67://http://www.chicompany.net/index.php...;cPath=17_66_67

Or brass and comes with a check value 


http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...products_id=377


Batz


----------



## joecast

very nice rob. your layout inside the fridge is first class. gives me some ideas.
joe


----------



## clintmo

This is my chest freezer conversion, did have one tap out of a fridge but now upgrade 

Running in at approx 130kwh per year this costs approx $21 a year to run (based on $0.16 per kwh)




fishies and beer







inside#1



inside#2



taps



taps



how the collars attached

<3 clint


----------



## bonj

clintmo said:


> This is my chest freezer conversion, did have one tap out of a fridge but now upgrade
> 
> Running in at approx 130kwh per year this costs approx $21 a year to run (based on $0.16 per kwh)


Looking good Clint. How did you get that 130kwh per year? This information could be exactly what I need to convince SWMBO, I need another.


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Nice setup

How big the freezer, how many kegs will it hold?

I've gotta get me a chest freezer set up

One day.... one day


----------



## Dave86

Cortez The Killer said:


> How big the freezer, how many kegs will it hold?



Ditto. I'm finishing uni this year and top of my list for new toys is a chest freezer set-up, be interested to see what size freezers hold different numbers of kegs. I'm looking at about four to six taps

Cheers

Dave


----------



## clintmo

this is the 200L homemaker model from kmart, i picked it up at $300, it will hold 5 kegs (6 would be a real struggle but maybe possible), the collar on there atm is not high enough for a keg to sit on the compressor hump, so as it is this set up will hold 4 only (with none on the hump). hence why i have spots for 4 taps instead of 5.

to measure the wattage etc i picked up one of those watt meters, they are around $35-40 from jaycar and i think ross also sells them. There is a thread on this somewhere in these forums. (chest freezer > fridge )


----------



## bonj

Dave86 said:


> Ditto. I'm finishing uni this year and top of my list for new toys is a chest freezer set-up, be interested to see what size freezers hold different numbers of kegs. I'm looking at about four to six taps


Mine is a Centrex (now out of business) 200L. Without a collar, it will hold 4, with a collar of the appropriate height, 6. 

linky: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=15543

edit: clarification


----------



## bonj

Thanks Clint. Any idea what they cost to run the way they were intended (as a freezer)?


----------



## clintmo

by the number on the sticker its supposed to be 347kwh/year (when running at freezer temps) which is still more efficient than most household fridges lol

347 x $0.16 = $55.52 a year at freezer temps

edit: grammer


----------



## ian.worthington

Shameless sell here for Perth peeps... I have to move and the fridge isnt coming... nice setup as you can see... email me if you want pics - going quick! 

Fits 2 kegs, carton of beer, and about 4 bottles of wine (also probably another sixer too at a big squeeze)

Added some shots you wont see on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Fridge-Home-Br...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rob C

Got around to finishing my setup, Still have to add another couple taps to this baby.


----------



## Vass

Got around to taking some photo's the other day. It's my first post so here goes. 



Take off of a few ideas on the forum and something I saw on the web.
The bar top has a durable finish, built up at the edge with timber to 
accomodate plain old Ali angle banding. The top is fixed to the freezer lid
with ali angle and the font is screwed tight to the top with a hole cut big enough
in the freezer lid to allow access. 



Can fit 3 kegs and the gas bottle -no collar required (F&P 210ltr freezer I think?)
The internal light has been removed and the recess houses the computer fan. 
The power for the fan is a mobile phone charger pack and the cable has been pulled 
through the insulation in the lid. No messy wires or fan in the way. Fan still works a
treat and cycles when the fridgemate kicks in. The font pump I turn on manually (wall switch nearby) 
before a jug pour to reduce foaming and turn off when the pours finished. 
This way I find I dont have to worry too much about water recovery temps/ font as a heat sink etc. 



Fridgemate out of spills way. 



The base the freezer sits on. Made from bent exhaust pipe, welded gussets and trolley wheels
(two fixed and two rotate) help make moving freezer away from the wall easier and steering from one 
place to another. Surprisingly strong and hasn't twisted out of shape, courtesy of the local exhaust shop. 

Cheers to all those posts documenting members trials and tribulations for us newbies. It's testament to good old Aussie ingenuity & spirit to spread the good word. 

Vass


----------



## Lachlan

Vass said:


> Got around to taking some photo's the other day. It's my first post so here goes.
> 
> View attachment 19714
> 
> Take off of a few ideas on the forum and something I saw on the web.
> The bar top has a durable finish, built up at the edge with timber to
> accomodate plain old Ali angle banding. The top is fixed to the freezer lid
> with ali angle and the font is screwed tight to the top with a hole cut big enough
> in the freezer lid to allow access.
> 
> View attachment 19715
> 
> Can fit 3 kegs and the gas bottle -no collar required (F&P 210ltr freezer I think?)
> The internal light has been removed and the recess houses the computer fan.
> The power for the fan is a mobile phone charger pack and the cable has been pulled
> through the insulation in the lid. No messy wires or fan in the way. Fan still works a
> treat and cycles when the fridgemate kicks in. The font pump I turn on manually (wall switch nearby)
> before a jug pour to reduce foaming and turn off when the pours finished.
> This way I find I dont have to worry too much about water recovery temps/ font as a heat sink etc.
> 
> View attachment 19717
> 
> Fridgemate out of spills way.
> 
> View attachment 19719
> 
> The base the freezer sits on. Made from bent exhaust pipe, welded gussets and trolley wheels
> (two fixed and two rotate) help make moving freezer away from the wall easier and steering from one
> place to another. Surprisingly strong and hasn't twisted out of shape, courtesy of the local exhaust shop.
> 
> Cheers to all those posts documenting members trials and tribulations for us newbies. It's testament to good old Aussie ingenuity & spirit to spread the good word.
> 
> Vass





Thats looking nice Vass, it's exactly what my next project will be.
Well done and thanks for the idea's.

Loc :icon_cheers:


----------



## paul

Just wondering why you have joiners in the beer line so close to the end?


----------



## Vass

paul said:


> Just wondering why you have joiners in the beer line so close to the end?



Hi Paul, had enough length provided with the font and all pours OK

Vass

Should add the line provided for the font is 4mm and for the quick connects it 6mm


----------



## bonj

Nice work Vass. Just wondering where the fan is drawing air from, and where it's going?


----------



## Vass

Thanks Bonj 

The flow is downward and it seems to draw from the the side of the light shroud that is cut away. The recess is also concave in shape. Despite it being restricted it seems to do the job. I guess we are not talking thousands of litres of air. It's been up and running since Aug last year and haven't done the fan or transformer yet. 

Hope the photos shows?

Vass


,


----------



## bonj

Vass said:


> Thanks Bonj
> 
> The flow is downward and it seems to draw from the the side of the light shroud that is cut away. The recess is also concave in shape. Despite it being restricted it seems to do the job. I guess we are not talking thousands of litres of air. It's been up and running since Aug last year and haven't done the fan or transformer yet.
> 
> Hope the photos shows?
> 
> Vass
> 
> View attachment 19723
> , View attachment 19724



Ahh neat. Yeah, from the first photo it looked a bit difficult for the air to draw in. You're doing well having the one fan since August. I've killed two already, but mine haven't been mounted in a neat little housing like that.... I'll have to think about bending up some more perspex.


----------



## Ross

Nice work Vass....looks great.

Cheers Ross


----------



## reg

Just about finished my chest freezer conversion.
I have two 3 way gas manifolds, one for carbonating and one for dispensing.
Need to fit a fan (perhaps) and get the flooding for the font working.
Christening will happen over the next couple of days


----------



## gap

reg said:


> Just about finished my chest freezer conversion.
> I have two 3 way gas manifolds, one for carbonating and one for dispensing.
> Need to fit a fan (perhaps) and get the flooding for the font working.
> Christening will happen over the next couple of days



Looks good Reg. Where did you get the manifolds?

Regards

Graeme


----------



## eric8

Reg,

Did you get those maniflods from Chi Company? I have just ordered a 2way and 4way from them.

Eric


----------



## reg

I got the manifolds from active_inertia.
He has reconditioned kegs for $55 each.
Cheap postage and I highly recommend.
Check out his posting in retailers section.

Not affiliated etc. just a happy customer.


----------



## captaincleanoff

Just got this baby on eBay. 700L, should be able to fit a few kegs in there, and shouldn't need a collar!

I want to sand it and paint it gloss black.. Whats the best paint to use?


----------



## joecast

that is huge captain! nice one.


----------



## Zwickel

captaincleanoff said:


> Just got this baby on eBay. 700L, should be able to fit a few kegs in there, and shouldn't need a collar!
> 
> I want to sand it and paint it gloss black.


thats avery nice little baby, but if you paint it black, the energy consumption will rise.
Just a little hint.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## alexbrand

Zwickel said:


> [...] but if you paint it black, the energy consumption will rise.
> Just a little hint.



Not wrong! But I think it's measurable in direct sunlight only. Not in the garage... 

Alex


----------



## Zwickel

alexbrand said:


> Not wrong! But I think it's measurable in direct sunlight only. Not in the garage...
> 
> Alex


Alex, its measurable even in the dark!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## devo

bloody racialists <_<


----------



## Zwickel

devo said:


> bloody racialists <_<


 :lol:


----------



## alexbrand

Zwickel said:


> Alex, its measurable even in the dark!



Cosmic radiation? 




devo said:


> bloody racialists <_<



yeah, you're right... :icon_cheers: 


Alex


----------



## Zwickel

alexbrand said:


> Cosmic radiation?


heat radiation takes place not only within the visible light, even more within the infra red area. With an infra red camera you may see your energy loss.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## alexbrand

Zwickel said:


> heat radiation takes place not only within the visible light, even more within the infra red area. With an infra red camera you may see your energy loss.



He he he he... On the one hand I still think the energy consumption will not increase significantly. On the other hand a black fridge has definitively some _BLING_ the lower energy consumption of a white fridge cannot compensate...  

BTW: I would choose a piano varnish!

Alex


----------



## Dicko ACT

reg said:


> Just about finished my chest freezer conversion.
> I have two 3 way gas manifolds, one for carbonating and one for dispensing.
> Need to fit a fan (perhaps) and get the flooding for the font working.
> Christening will happen over the next couple of days



Looks great mate!


----------



## captaincleanoff

alexbrand said:


> BTW: I would choose a piano varnish!



I like it.

Other thing I was thinking is vinyl laminate. Anyone else tried this? Could look better and be easier than painting it.


----------



## joshuahardie

What about gloss black book contact? easily reversable too if you change your mind.


----------



## captaincleanoff

yeh i suppose that could work, but i need to find a big role of it, that will cover the biggest surfaces!


----------



## samhighley

You could try the gloss appliance spraypaks they sell at the hardware store.

It's going to take a lot of tins though, and at $15-20 a throw, a lot of money as well!

Sam


----------



## captaincleanoff

I've asked a few sign stores for black vinyl laminate... they cheapest I have been quoted is $30psq/m. I'd need about 8m, so thats a bit too expensive!!

Anyone know where I can get some large roles of normal black contact, instead of vinyl laminate?


----------



## captaincleanoff

also can someone point me to information on font setups?


----------



## snagler

Have you considered useing a collar. Lots of advantages to be had.
I had a font but soon switched to the collar setup, I was getting a half schooner of hot beer with my first pour even with a flooded font.


----------



## brettprevans

mate ive got exactly the same as you (700l). ive thought about it long and hard and decided to go the collar route. you can just unsrew the taps and put them in ther fridge so they are always cold, your not cutting up your freezer and it allows you to add taps as you need to.


----------



## captaincleanoff

so is the dispensing temperature really affected by an unflooded font?

I'm thinking about building a small enclosure that I will fit onto the top of the freezer, and attach my taps to this. I can then insulate it, and it will be cooled through the gap to the freezer. Improvised font... Think this will work?


----------



## Bugglz

captaincleanoff said:


> so is the dispensing temperature really affected by an unflooded font?
> 
> I'm thinking about building a small enclosure that I will fit onto the top of the freezer, and attach my taps to this. I can then insulate it, and it will be cooled through the gap to the freezer. Improvised font... Think this will work?



You will ned a fan to blow the cool air up into it, otherwise it will just harber a pocket of warm air (warm air rises)


----------



## samhighley

I've just finished my 4 keg collar system using a brand spanking new Fisher and Paykel (F&P) chest freezer.





It features 4 stainless Celli taps, kegs and fittings, courtesy of Craftbrewer:





The Fridgemate is integrated into the collar:





The Fridgemate is isolated from the fridge by a baffle. All electrical lines run inside the collar between the inner and outer wall. Access to the Fridgemate electrical and temperature probe connections is via the removable plate fixed with 3 stainless screws (below). The grey cord protruding from the electrical box is the temperature probe lead.





Due to vagaries in the spring system used by F&P to hold the lid in the upright position, it had to go. As a result the lid is now held up by a stick. I'm not bothered about it, as the lid doesn't need to stay up much 





The finish on the collar is White Knight Appliance Paint in white. A cold Canberra winter coupled with an increasing level of impatience meant the finish is less than perfect, but i'm happy with it for now. I've already got ideas for improving the collar design, so I may rethink it come summer. It may never happen though  After a couple of beers the quality of the finish improves markedly!

It would have been great to locate some of that rubber seal strip in white rather than biege, but I guess it creates a bit of contrast. I contemplated using silicon between the collar and the freezer, but the rubber strip means I can remove the collar with minimal mess in the case of future upgrades.





The back side of the front mounting plate was designed to allow the Celli taps to fit without the use of a shank. The aluminium bracket that fixes the front of the collar to the top of the freezer will shortly be painted in gloss white.


----------



## samhighley

An early construction photo illustrating the use of malt extract tins as glue weights:





Side profile showing the electrical box:





Top-down view showing the electrical cables coming out the back-side of the collar.


----------



## cliffo

Sammy,
That is a sweet looking setup you have there - certainly looks like no further work is required from what I'm looking at. :beer: 

cliffo


----------



## razz

:super: Absolutely first class effort Sammy.


----------



## samhighley

Early construction photo before the top plates went on, indicating the gap between the inner and outer walls, providing insulation benefits and allowing the electrical cables to be run inside the walls:





A close-up of the electrical box before the top plate went down:


----------



## samhighley

The last of the construction photos:





Getting a smooth finish between those MDF joins, particularly when you paint with gloss appliance paint, is a total beeee-arch. I don't recommend it 

Sam


----------



## KHB

wow im gonna struggle getting something like that built im a total tool tard. Lovely job


----------



## etbandit

razz said:


> :super: Absolutely first class effort Sammy.




Awesome setup Sam.

Where is the powercord outlet for your fridgemate temp controller coming out from? Couldnt see it in the photos.

Cheers.


----------



## samhighley

Etbandit, you can see both ends of the electrical cables in the two photos below.

The cables run inside the collar, coming in through the back of the collar, and entering inside the electrical box.




Sammy said:


> Side profile showing the electrical box:
> 
> View attachment 20204
> 
> 
> 
> Top-down view showing the electrical cables coming out the back-side of the collar.
> 
> View attachment 20205


----------



## reg

Great job Sammy!!!!!

Looks like it is a long term beer enjoyment machine.


----------



## Ross

Sammy that is bloody Beautiful :super: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Zwickel

wow, Im gobsmacked :huh: Thats really awesome. Compliments for that great work.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## MVZOOM

Geez, it takes a bit to Gobsmack our german friend - but it's an awesome piece of work, well done.


----------



## joecast

1st class stuff Sammy. another example of why celli taps are so popular. not only do they look good outside, but not having meters of beer line inside is another plus (if you can afford them  ).
joe


----------



## pokolbinguy

Thats awesome. Leave my collar for dead!!!

I hope the MDF holds up to the moisture otherwise things could get interesting.

Anyway good work there mate, its a work of art.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## SJW

> I've asked a few sign stores for black vinyl laminate... they cheapest I have been quoted is $30psq/m. I'd need about 8m, so thats a bit too expensive!!
> 
> Anyone know where I can get some large roles of normal black contact, instead of vinyl laminate?



I got a sheet of this recycled rubber mat stuff from Clark Rubber for about $20. Its got some weird funky name but its great and just glues down.

Steve


----------



## Chad

Got a new beer fridge today, and it is a thing of beauty. Completely reconditioned, and a slap of paint to boot. Only cost $100 and a few beers . Big thanks to Jye who gave a hand with picking it up :beer:.
Can hold 12 kegs on the lower level, but have it setup to hold 7 at the moment; 4 on tap and 3 conditioning. The rest of the space will be for bottles.
To the right of the fridge you can see the beer lines which run through the wall to my bar. Didn't have time to connect these to the kegs today. I also need to put up some blinds to the glass to block out the light.


Here is the bar. 4 taps with room for a 5th. It's modest, but sits well along side the master dining table.


----------



## pokolbinguy

That looks great there chad. Nice work.


----------



## MCT

Nice setup Chad, I got serious fridge envy  :beer: 
And Sammy, that is class. I've been inspired.


----------



## NickB

WOW, that is a work of art Chad!

You've inspired me to try and persuade the other half to get me that fridge from work.... 3 door glass like yours, and most likely very much free... hmmmmmmm...

Cheers!


----------



## Chad

NickB said:


> You've inspired me to try and persuade the other half to get me that fridge from work....


The brilliant thing is that it was my other half who sourced the fridge for me :lol: .


----------



## bonj

That looks great Chad! :super:


----------



## samhighley

pokolbinguy said:


> I hope the MDF holds up to the moisture otherwise things could get interesting.



The MDF was sealed with copious amounts of PVA glue as per recommendations from a cabinet maker friend.

I'm also hoping the appliance paint will provide some moisture barrier effects.

We'll see how it goes though!

Sam


----------



## samhighley

Sammy said:


> The finish on the collar is White Knight Appliance Paint in white.



Future plans might include having the collar sprayed with automotive paint. I've got a distant contact (my wife's friends boyfriend) who does automotive touch-up work for local car yards, operating out of his backyard. Mmm, gloss white automotive paint.

Sam


----------



## samhighley

Now i've gotta think about a drip tray. Currently a bucket on the floor performs this duty.

Current thinking is to build something out of MDF, sprayed in white as per the collar, with a drainage line that runs down a baffle on the side of the freezer.

This F&P freezer clearly has coolant lines running all through the walls, so i'm not planning on drilling through those.

Sam


----------



## samhighley

Ross said:


> Sammy that is bloody Beautiful :super:



Cheers Ross. I just couldn't bear to mount those gorgeous Celli's into anything less 

And your advice to avoid using a shank with the Celli's if possible was heeded and implemented!

Now to find a 28mm deep socket to tighten the nuts on the backside of the taps.

Sam


----------



## KGB

OK guys, its not quite as flash as Chad's setup but I'm finally posting my keg setup. Before this I was running a super ghetto single keg in an old bar fridge that I got for free. That bar fridge will now be purely for fermentation duty as it just fits my fermenter on top of the rear hump with a brick supporting the front.
Anyway, here is my FP chest freezer conversion which will now hold at least 3 kegs, possible 4 depending which ones I use - some of my kegs are skinnier and taller than others. For now it will have 2 kegs at a time which leaves plenty of space on the hump for my gas bottle - a 3.5kb CO2 extinguisher.

I've collected most of the bits on ebay, extinguisher was $100 brand new, hand turned wooden tap handles I scored for $10 for both (!) and the drip tray I picked up last week for $45 (see the ebay thread). Its got a 3.5" treated pine collar and the front plate is just a painted piece of plywood that is "bolted" in place with the taps. L-brackets run down the back (hidden) of the plywood and out to support the drip tray.

Its functional at the moment with the addition of my fridgemate but I still want to rig up a computer fan inside to circulate the air. I have a mobile phone charger to run it and will put in a micro switch so the fan cuts out when the lid opens.
I also need to drill a drain hole and attach some kind of tube/hose to drain the drip tray into a bucket etc. Any tips on how to do this neatly and cleanly? I don't want to go drilling any more holes in my nice new SS drip tray unless I have to!

KGB


----------



## bonj

Nice work KGB. How did you mount the drip tray to the side of the freezer?


----------



## Ross

Bonj said:


> Nice work KGB. How did you mount the drip tray to the side of the freezer?





Code:


 L-brackets run down the back (hidden) of the plywood and out to support the drip tray


.
Cheers Ross


----------



## bonj

<--- stupid! :lol: 

Thanks Ross for pointing it out.


----------



## David Sinclair

I've been going through a few...of these pages and i've got to say there are some brillant ideas here from printing your own beer magnets to chad's sweet setup, i was happy with my little fridge in the shed till i saw that! Damn you Chad.

I've got to keep reminding myself, it about the beer, it's about the beer, it's about the beer - at least till i can afford a set up like that, then i'll be all over it


----------



## KGB

Thanks Bonj, and thanks Ross, lol


----------



## ~MikE

**** ME, i'm currently working out building a keggerator. kegging and actual tap dispensing's far more expensive than anything i've encountered with homebrew before. i've got a fridge which i've worked out will hold 4 kegs (woot) currently running two with bronco valves. 

i must say, i've gone through a fair whack of this thread, some REALLY impressive shit here guys. but yeah, soon as i do my tax, i'll hopefully be adding


----------



## Thunderlips

Chad said:


> Got a new beer fridge today, and it is a thing of beauty.


Nice one Chad.
Must cost a bloody fortune to run though.
Watch that power bill go up


----------



## gibbocore

I now use a soda stram bottle so it all fits neaty inside the fridge. The fridge thermostat is pretty good to, at high, it pours at 2deg and i can set it fairly well for 4 and 6deg.


----------



## yardy

nice job gibbocore B) 

nothing like pouring your own is there :chug: 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## bindi

Very nice setups Guys, my bar now looks 'dated' compared to some of these,  now inspired to to do more work [even if it's only a lick of paint]. 
Some good craftsmen on this site.


----------



## gibbocore

yardy said:


> nice job gibbocore B)
> 
> nothing like pouring your own is there :chug:
> 
> Cheers
> Yard


cheers.

You're right, nothing like it, even better when you can lean back on your chair from the dinner table and fillerup


----------



## yardy

gibbocore said:


> cheers.
> 
> You're right, nothing like it, even better when you can lean back on your chair from the dinner table and fillerup



for sure, how did you get the finish on the fridge or did it come like that ?

Cheers


----------



## gibbocore

yardy said:


> for sure, how did you get the finish on the fridge or did it come like that ?
> 
> Cheers




mate of mines a sign writer, he has heaps of adhesive vinyl, chose 'mahogany brown' to match the mahogany stained merbau top. Prayed all the bits i couldn't cover with vinyl with spray paint and the plastic top came straight off with a few screws, was all to easy. Laminated two peices of 2" thick merbau, routed, sanded stained, hole saw down the guts into the fridge, four chinaman crews from the roof of the fridge up into the wood. To easy, and no complaints from the missus, cause it matched all our dark stained furniture.

Cheers.


----------



## yardy

bit easier than my first kegerator, i 'no nailed' tongue & groove to the 3 sides and built an 8'' collar, lacquered the whole thing etc, came up big but it shat itself after about 3 months <_< , is was about 20 years old though.


----------



## KGB

~MikE: If your kegs are functional, just bide your time mate - the cheap stuff is always best if you can wait. People always want to get rid of their old fridges and freezers, some even get HN etc to take away perfectly working units when they deliver the new ones.

gibbo: that looks superb mate.


----------



## ~MikE

KGB said:


> ~MikE: If your kegs are functional, just bide your time mate - the cheap stuff is always best if you can wait. People always want to get rid of their old fridges and freezers, some even get HN etc to take away perfectly working units when they deliver the new ones.
> 
> gibbo: that looks superb mate.


 i already have a fridge, i'm talking about taps etc. i've actually managed to find 4 SS perlick forward sealing ones for $37USD each delivered. but then there's everything else, the quick disconects, fittings, shanks (also SS ) and extra kegs (Ross, order coming your way as soon as i do my tax ) 

i was seriously considering these for a while - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...A:IT&ih=007
normal taps, chrome, and chrome shanks $49 ea posted. figured i'd bite the bullet tho and try and find something SS in my price range. i guess in a couple year's time, when i DONT have black shit coming through into my glass, i'll be happy


----------



## enoch

Chad said:


> I also need to put up some blinds to the glass to block out the light.


You might consider a bit of insulation rather than blinds. I know it spoils the bling but is really cut down the power consumption on my 3 door. Camp mat on the inside and the outside with some masonite pop rivetted to the outside of the door was my solution. 
I'm figuring I may rebling it with a layer of sheet aluminium at some stage.

Your plumbing out the end is also on my list - I have provisional planning approval to bring them in by the kitchen sink!


----------



## wyatt_girth

Heya,
Just wanted to share a coupla snaps of the newest member of the Girth family. Born Aug 1st. I know it doesn't really stand up to some of the efforts already on this site but I am a proud new kegger all the same  .
Only thing left to do is run a gas line in. Any tips on where to drill?


----------



## wakkatoo

drill on the side. stay away from the side that the light temp control is on just in case of any wires. NEVER drill a hole when the fridge is plugged in. Make the hole just big enough to poke the tube thru and don't worry about gorilla snot - it aint worth the time and mess it takes to put it on.

Also consider inside location. Too low and the kegs can pinch it, cutting off supply and wrecking the hose. 

Nice fridge, just be careful when you open the freezer, don't want to turn the tap on by accident :blink: . If you hadn't done it already, I would have said drop it another 50 ml. But too late for that tho!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## fraser_john

Not as fancy as some others on this thread, but it works for me!


----------



## wyatt_girth

wakkatoo said:


> drill on the side. stay away from the side that the light temp control is on just in case of any wires. NEVER drill a hole when the fridge is plugged in. Make the hole just big enough to poke the tube thru and don't worry about gorilla snot - it aint worth the time and mess it takes to put it on.
> 
> Also consider inside location. Too low and the kegs can pinch it, cutting off supply and wrecking the hose.
> 
> Nice fridge, just be careful when you open the freezer, don't want to turn the tap on by accident :blink: . If you hadn't done it already, I would have said drop it another 50 ml. But too late for that tho!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris



Thanks wakkatoo. 
I'll give the side a look. it was there or the bottom corner of the door.
Yeah the freezer thing is/was a bit of a pain but the height was taking into consideration the moulding of the inside of the door and was centred in a gap. I knew when it went on that it wasn't low enough for the freezer door to get past when the handle is on the tap but wasn't that bothered.


----------



## amiddler

fraser_john said:


> Not as fancy as some others on this thread, but it works for me!
> 
> 
> Fraser John, Don't sell yourself short. I can only hope that one day I have a 4 tap set up just like that one. They may not be hooked to the flashest fridge but I reckon you would have mates lined up to look at it, and possibly sample one or two.
> 
> Drew


----------



## Thunderlips

fraser_john said:


> Not as fancy as some others on this thread, but it works for me!


Good idea on leaving yourself plenty of room between the taps and drip tray.
That was a mistake I made.
I need to remove the drip tray to fill jugs and larger glasses :angry:


----------



## Chad

I've had some questions about the construction of my bar, and thought I would share with everyone here.

I tried to keep construction simple.

The cabinet was a half height Ikea flat pack cabinet, the same as the other full height cabinets to the right.

The splashback where the taps come through and the bench top are MDF which were very well sealed with MDF primer and plenty of paint. Then a rust paint was used. I will be getting a piece of glass to put over the entire of the bench top.

The upper part is a sheet of 6mm glass with 4 holes drilled through it, fixed with stainless steel bolts. This enables me to write the beer details and scrub them off when the keg is empty. Take note that when the lights are on, there is a distinct shadowing effect on the painted wall behind the glass. The writing is still readable but doesn't look quite as neat as when the lights are off. This is something I wasn't expecting, but is still not overly distracting. Just a heads up for anyone wanting to go this path. Maybe a frosted glass might have been a better choice
I originally wanted to go full height glass, but the pricing I was getting quoted was ridiculous for the extra holes for the taps, so a compromise for half height was made.

The lights were from Ikea, and plugged into a powerpoint behind the cabinets to the right.

The wine rack was made to suit the left over space and was made out of meranti timber and stained.

There really isn't much to it.


----------



## samhighley

Hey Chad, while your description is, well, descriptive, perhaps a photo or two to complete the picture 

Sam


----------



## Chad

Sammy said:


> Hey Chad, while your description is, well, descriptive, perhaps a photo or two to complete the picture
> 
> Sam


See up the page.


----------



## clean brewer

fraser_john said:


> Not as fancy as some others on this thread, but it works for me!



Hey mate,

Do you use that bottle under the drip tray for ya mates to drink, just carb it up a little, cap and cool? :icon_drool2: :icon_vomit:


----------



## reg

clean brewer said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Do you use that bottle under the drip tray for ya mates to drink, just carb it up a little, cap and cool? :icon_drool2: :icon_vomit:


I have heard a rumour he bottles it and gives to mates as "VB"


----------



## clean brewer

reg said:


> I have heard a rumour he bottles it and gives to mates as "VB"



I was going to mention the VB word but I knew someone else would cover that...

When I was an 1st year apprentice chef and worked at a pub, we had to use the dregs from the drip tray for Beer Batter, I didnt think it was the best idea but what could I say?? :icon_vomit:


----------



## ~MikE

well, i've finally got my keggerator up and running, 4-keg 4-tap system with shiny new perlicks  (the SS models with the plastic spout)
i'll have to get some pictures tonight, but cheers to ross for having everything i needed for the upgrade.


----------



## drsmurto

Chad said:


> Got a new beer fridge today, and it is a thing of beauty. Completely reconditioned, and a slap of paint to boot. Only cost $100 and a few beers . Big thanks to Jye who gave a hand with picking it up :beer:.
> Can hold 12 kegs on the lower level, but have it setup to hold 7 at the moment; 4 on tap and 3 conditioning. The rest of the space will be for bottles.
> To the right of the fridge you can see the beer lines which run through the wall to my bar. Didn't have time to connect these to the kegs today. I also need to put up some blinds to the glass to block out the light.
> View attachment 20214
> 
> Here is the bar. 4 taps with room for a 5th. It's modest, but sits well along side the master dining table.
> View attachment 20215



Got a tear in my eye mate. Thats one sexy looking setup with all the hoses etc tucked out of sight. 

VERY impressed mate. Been keeping my eye out for a display fridge to use in a similar fashion.


----------



## rdfleay

gibbocores is better


----------



## Cube

I have been busy - wife will not be happy when she gets home...

Off to read the paper luv.....


----------



## the egg

Love it! Why didn't I think of that


----------



## ~MikE

Cube said:


> I have been busy - wife will not be happy when she gets home...
> 
> Off to read the paper luv.....
> 
> [imghttp://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b370/kiwif/xxx.jpg[/img]


OMFG that is the awesomest thing i've ever seen!!!

EDIT: and now for my actual setup.

No kegging setup is complete without a fire extinguisher... in case it catches fire *cough*




Not the clearest picture ever... it's dark outside damnit 




i need to tidy up my lines... beer line is cheaper than a flow regulator... - also i have room for two more kegs behind these




and now the token art house shot showing off the depth of field capabilities on my f2.8 lense


----------



## fraser_john

I got a dozen tap handles recently from evil bay auctions, the one next to the Guiness faucet has an insert that allows you to make your own labels for, its a Samuel Adams Seasonal Ale handle. The Koehler handle is from an old extinct brewery in the US, my wifes maiden name is Koehler, so I had to get it  I put it on the hefeweizen when its on, its her favourite.


----------



## Carbonator

Free fridge outside on the back deck in the weather.

Ruff as guts. Who cares what the boys think how it looks. It impressed me.

3 kegs on gas in the cue, carbonating and 1 keg to drink from per week.

CO2 pressure fully controlled from next to tap.

Beer temperature on display next to tap.

Freezer full of cold glasses.

No tap on the door - FANTASTIC!


----------



## Fourstar

Nice setup you have there mike, i like the collection of stored urine samples in preparation for London 2012! (Yeast Slants) :lol: 


Well come 26th of sep my setup will be underway, i have inherited a free upright fridge off a mate to store my 3 kegs. all i ned todo now is upgrade form picnic taps to some Celli's and a nice driptray and ill be king of the hill!

Like the look of your taps, im tempted to go the route of the Shirrons, atleast then you can get variable spouts.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mitchell

Just fitted out my new freezer. Holds 12 kegs. 7 brews on tap. Beats the pants off my old method of sharing a single gun for all my kegs. 

The collar still needs a final coat of paint and I'm trying to find a bank of 4 secondary regs... but it was so shiny I just had to post some pics.


----------



## Zwickel

wow.....just beautiful....
allow me a question: how many people are you going to support?

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

Mitchell,

Thats an awesome setup. :super: 

one day ill have one like that..............


----------



## stowaway

Mitchell said:


> Just fitted out my new freezer. Holds 12 kegs. 7 brews on tap. Beats the pants off my old method of sharing a single gun for all my kegs.
> 
> The collar still needs a final coat of paint and I'm trying to find a bank of 4 secondary regs... but it was so shiny I just had to post some pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20993
> 
> 
> View attachment 20992




Where did u get the drip tray from?


----------



## reviled

Mitchell said:


> Just fitted out my new freezer. Holds 12 kegs. 7 brews on tap. Beats the pants off my old method of sharing a single gun for all my kegs.
> 
> The collar still needs a final coat of paint and I'm trying to find a bank of 4 secondary regs... but it was so shiny I just had to post some pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20993
> 
> 
> View attachment 20992



   Wow!!! Thats awesome mate!


----------



## paulwin

Mitchell said:


> Just fitted out my new freezer. Holds 12 kegs. 7 brews on tap. Beats the pants off my old method of sharing a single gun for all my kegs.
> 
> The collar still needs a final coat of paint and I'm trying to find a bank of 4 secondary regs... but it was so shiny I just had to post some pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20993
> 
> 
> View attachment 20992


wow 7 stainless cellies you must have a understanding partner
do you find it hard keeping that many beers on tap i have 3 and that keeps me busy enough
cheers paul


----------



## newguy

I'm impressed, particularly by the properly focused picture despite the fact that the beer is pouring and the mug is nearly full! Good nerves on the part of the camera operator.


----------



## Mitchell

> *Zwickel: *allow me a question: how many people are you going to support?


*
*Yes it's on the large size. Mostly I wanted to be able to keep all my kegs into cold storage. I brew double batches so when full it'll theoretically have at least ~6-7 different brews in there. While they are in there it seemed a shame not to be able to taste 'em. Mob catering capacity is just a bonus.



> *stowaway*: Where did u get the drip tray from?


I had the drip tray and splash back folded out of single piece of SS sheet by a bloke who makes most of my brewery metal work. Definitely not the cheapest approach... but just what I wanted. 



> *paulbb: *do you find it hard keeping that many beers on tap i have 3 and that keeps me busy enough


I'm not expecting to have them all live all the time. But we'll see how we go  . I normally have at least 4 beers on the go without much effort. Maybe because I brew double batches beers might hang around a bit longer for me? Now I can start cranking em out not worry about storage or serving. I also plan to use one of the taps just for non alcoholic bevs like lemonade or ginger beer.

And yes I have an extremely understanding partner. She doesn't even enjoy beer! :huh:


----------



## captaincleanoff

i just finished converting the exact same fridge!! Looks very similar, but I;ve got 5 taps.. Pics soon.


----------



## Mitchell

> *captaincleanoff: *i just finished converting the exact same fridge!!


Yeah the F&Ps convert well. Took me a minute or two to work out how the hinge spring worked to get the lid back on. Easy when you know how. And I'm glad I took another few minutes to check the inside wiring. Just enough extra lead in mine (after I moved it round a bit) to keep the light in the lid working after I fitted the collar.


----------



## smashed jaffa

I have two Westinghouse fridges both have had taps on them so a carefully placed hole already drilled.

Both need a good home for a small token amount of goodwill!  

Pick up in Beaumaris Victoria.

I also have loads of other stuff I have to offload if anybody is interested?

Cheers,

SJ


----------



## Katherine

> I have two Westinghouse fridges both have had taps on them so a carefully placed hole already drilled.
> 
> Both need a good home for a small token amount of goodwill!
> 
> Pick up in Beaumaris Victoria.
> 
> I also have loads of other stuff I have to offload if anybody is interested?
> 
> Cheers,



Bummer your not in Perth....

Anyone in Perth need to get rid of either a 2 fridges or 2 freezers (prefer chest)... let me know!


----------



## smashed jaffa

I'm getting a list together...what don't I have... trying to work out reasonable prices to sell...all in good nick...from kegs to mash tun, 50 litre stainless kettle. 40 litre stainless urn etc. refractometer, celli tap, gas regulator etc etc.. 

I have started a list at home and will PM anyone who is interested. Basically I am getting rid of all of my stuff, (which is quite a lot).

We a re building a new house and the rental we are to move into will be small! SWMBO has spoken. But at least when the new house is built I get to go mad with new toys!!!

SJ


----------



## Ronin

smashed jaffa said:


> I'm getting a list together...what don't I have... trying to work out reasonable prices to sell...all in good nick...from kegs to mash tun, 50 litre stainless kettle. 40 litre stainless urn etc. refractometer, celli tap, gas regulator etc etc..
> 
> I have started a list at home and will PM anyone who is interested. Basically I am getting rid of all of my stuff, (which is quite a lot).
> 
> We a re building a new house and the rental we are to move into will be small! SWMBO has spoken. But at least when the new house is built I get to go mad with new toys!!!
> 
> SJ



G'Day jaffa,

I'm in the market for another Celli tap...is it stainless, chrome, or gold?

Hopefully it's new brewing toys you get to go mad with.

James


----------



## smashed jaffa

Ronin said:


> G'Day jaffa,
> 
> I'm in the market for another Celli tap...is it stainless, chrome, or gold?
> 
> Hopefully it's new brewing toys you get to go mad with.
> 
> James



It is a gold Celli in good nick still in bag in box! I have used it of course and was very pleased with it.

Sorry for the OT will start a new thread as it seems there are a few interested in the fire sale!!

James PM me if interested.

Cheers,

SJ


----------



## Fents

what size fridges are we talking smashed j?


----------



## stowaway

Ive already posted this in another thread but i thought i might put it up where it belongs.

Heres my fridge. Im just looking for a drip tray currently. Only one i can find long enough is this one : http://barware.cart.net.au/details/668019.html (500mm one) but its $195...
was hoping for one cheaper.. i may have to cave tho.

heres my rig:


----------



## Fents

i'd get a nice flat piecae of wood cut to size for under those kegs stowa. i have nearly the same fridge and my bottom of the fridge got soft and started cracking from moving kegs in and out so much cause there heavy. now i have wood there no props.


----------



## smashed jaffa

Fents said:


> what size fridges are we talking smashed j?




I think one is 440 Litre and the other is a bit smaller. Basically I had the bigger one as my keg fridge and then acquired a slightly smaller fridge and which was in slightly better nic (and cheaper to run), and decided that the larger one I would use for fermenting with a Fridgemate temp controller.

Both have appropriate holes for screwing a tap straight on and a gas line into the fridge.

Cheers,

SJ


----------



## stowaway

Fents said:


> i'd get a nice flat piecae of wood cut to size for under those kegs stowa. i have nearly the same fridge and my bottom of the fridge got soft and started cracking from moving kegs in and out so much cause there heavy. now i have wood there no props.




thanks. will do.


----------



## reviled

Can I come and live with some of you guys?


----------



## captaincleanoff

Mitchell said:


> Yeah the F&Ps convert well. Took me a minute or two to work out how the hinge spring worked to get the lid back on. Easy when you know how. And I'm glad I took another few minutes to check the inside wiring. Just enough extra lead in mine (after I moved it round a bit) to keep the light in the lid working after I fitted the collar.



you are to be congratulated, I couldn't get that spring for the lid back in! It just had sooo much tension, I found it almost impossible to get back in. And I thought that it might put too much pressure on the collar


----------



## beer slayer

Like the look of those Perlick taps Mike :beerbang: 
I should be getting mine from the states soon. How are they working any problems?
Are they the S/S version?

BS


----------



## drsmurto

Mitchell said:


> Just fitted out my new freezer. Holds 12 kegs. 7 brews on tap. Beats the pants off my old method of sharing a single gun for all my kegs.
> 
> The collar still needs a final coat of paint and I'm trying to find a bank of 4 secondary regs... but it was so shiny I just had to post some pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20993
> 
> 
> View attachment 20992



How tall are you mate? Your taps look to be at most, 2 foot from the floor. Do you have to squat to pour? :unsure: or is it the perfect height to be able to sit on the floor and pour so you dont fall far?! 

Kidding mate, thats bar porn. If/when i upgrade, this thread will be my inspiration even it it makes my 3 taps feel completely inadequate. I cant look at a chest freezer anymore without picturing a line of cellis off the front!


----------



## Katherine

> How tall are you mate? Your taps look to be at most, 2 foot from the floor. Do you have to squat to pour? :unsure: or is it the perfect height to be able to sit on the floor and pour so you dont fall far?!



Perfect height for me.... That is exactly what Im looking for... at the moment I would be happy with one tap!


----------



## ~MikE

beer slayer said:


> Like the look of those Perlick taps Mike :beerbang:
> I should be getting mine from the states soon. How are they working any problems?
> Are they the S/S version?
> 
> BS



they're SS with plastic spout and plastic shaft thingy (the slidy piece inside the tap). they're working very very nicely.


----------



## Mitchell

> *captaincleanoff:* you are to be congratulated, I couldn't get that spring for the lid back in! It just had sooo much tension, I found it almost impossible to get back in. And I thought that it might put too much pressure on the collar


The trick I found, after having similar frustration when trying to brute force it, was to do the following:


Screw the bottom half of the hinge to the collar. You'll notice it has a little hook sticking up to hold the torsion bar in place.
Line up the lid in a fully open position at the back of the freezer (flipped right the way back so it is 180 degrees open... you'll need some room for this manoeuvre). Probably easier to get someone to hold it in this spot but I did it solo by balancing the lid on two kegs with buckets on top.
Once the lid is in this position the torsion bar can slipped behind the hooks on the bottom half of the hinge that is screwed to the collar. With the lid 180 degrees open there is bugger all tension on them.
Then fit the little plastic shoe over the end of the torsion bar to prevent it digging in to your collar. Now the torsion bars are in place with the shoes, my collar is holding up fine to the pressure.
Then slowly fold the lid up towards 90 degrees open until you can line up the top of the hinge enough to bang in a few screws.
Hey presto... working hinged lid. I am absolutely convinced that it is impossible to get those torsion bars in any other way... not that I didn't try pretty hard first  . 



> *DrSmurto:* How tall are you mate? Your taps look to be at most, 2 foot from the floor. Do you have to squat to pour?


They are higher than 2 ft  but they could do with being a tad higher. It's high enough that I don't have to bend me knees to pour and I'm 6 ft... but I need to reach (the pics distort the dimensions a bit). I'm going to bang some castors on the bottom of the freezer. That will raise it enough to be comfortable. It'll also make it more of a pain in the arse to load kegs into... I'm toying with the idea of some overhead pulley arrangement to take the effort out of loading full kegs.


----------



## gap

Mitchell said:


> The trick I found, after having similar frustration when trying to brute force it, was to do the following:
> 
> 
> Screw the bottom half of the hinge to the collar. You'll notice it has a little hook sticking up to hold the torsion bar in place.
> Line up the lid in a fully open position at the back of the freezer (flipped right the way back so it is 180 degrees open... you'll need some room for this manoeuvre). Probably easier to get someone to hold it in this spot but I did it solo by balancing the lid on two kegs with buckets on top.
> Once the lid is in this position the torsion bar can slipped behind the hooks on the bottom half of the hinge that is screwed to the collar. With the lid 180 degrees open there is bugger all tension on them.
> Then fit the little plastic shoe over the end of the torsion bar to prevent it digging in to your collar. Now the torsion bars are in place with the shoes, my collar is holding up fine to the pressure.
> Then slowly fold the lid up towards 90 degrees open until you can line up the top of the hinge enough to bang in a few screws.
> Hey presto... working hinged lid. I am absolutely convinced that it is impossible to get those torsion bars in any other way... not that I didn't try pretty hard first  .


That souns pretty much like how I got mine to work. Took a lot of trying and swearing and I felt like a fool
when I finally got it to work. Just so easy.

I tried to explain it to somebody else on this forum but just confused them. The secret is definitely attaching the hinges to the collar first.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Mitchell said:


> Just fitted out my new freezer. Holds 12 kegs. 7 brews on tap. Beats the pants off my old method of sharing a single gun for all my kegs.
> 
> The collar still needs a final coat of paint and I'm trying to find a bank of 4 secondary regs... but it was so shiny I just had to post some pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20993
> 
> 
> View attachment 20992




Now that has just got me feeling all tingley inside  .

I showed that to the other half and her response was "Where do you think your going to put that?" To which I'm now considering an extension on the house  .

Well done mate you should be proud of your handy work.


----------



## Thunderlips

Mitchell said:


> Just fitted out my new freezer. Holds 12 kegs. 7 brews on tap. Beats the pants off my old method of sharing a single gun for all my kegs.


Mitchell, with so many taps I'd be interested to hear how you go with those Celli's sticking, especially in the warmer weather.
Do you have the freezer inside the house or out in a garage?
I love my Ventmatics, and I do have some gold Celli's, but those stainless jobs you have really look the part.
It'd be a tough choice for me when I eventually get around to converting a freezer.


----------



## Mitchell

> *Thunderlips: *with so many taps I'd be interested to hear how you go with those Celli's sticking, especially in the warmer weather. Do you have the freezer inside the house or out in a garage?


It's in a garage. I plan to flush the ones in use once or twice a month. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## fraser_john

To stop my taps sticking I have one of those 3 litre garden sprayers filled with a weak Starsan solution, when I have had my last beer for the night, I jam the spray nozzle hard up against the tap and give the whole thing a good squirt. Not had sticking, fungus or flies since I started doing this.

Give the drip tray a spray whilst I am there too. 3 litres of mix on four taps lasts about four weeks.


----------



## Fents

smashed jaffa said:


> I think one is 440 Litre and the other is a bit smaller. Basically I had the bigger one as my keg fridge and then acquired a slightly smaller fridge and which was in slightly better nic (and cheaper to run), and decided that the larger one I would use for fermenting with a Fridgemate temp controller.
> 
> Both have appropriate holes for screwing a tap straight on and a gas line into the fridge.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SJ



check pm's mate


----------



## gerald

Just got my celli chrome tap, in and out Quick disconnects, co2 charger + bulbs, beer line and other doo-dads

im pretty excited :-D

now all ive gotta do is find something to put it all in. there was a beige laundry hamper at mitre10 but not sure about that. Need something that will hold the weight of the tap.

I opted for this equiptment cos, while at the moment i can only use it as a party keg and what not cos i live with my parents and theres no room in the fridge, the 2 most expensive things - tap and keg - are reusable when one day i have a beer fridge set up *dreams*

anyway my question. Im planning on priming the beer in the keg and leaving it for 2 weeks. so around 7grams of dex per L. How much co2 (im using 16gm bulbs) do i need to dispense my beer.

my celli tap has a flow restrictor in it, so how much beer line will i need? will 40-50cm be long enough?

Thanks
gerald


----------



## KGB

You'll need enough beer line to make it easy to pour - no more than that since you have the flow restrictor tap. Basically have as much or as little beer line as you like.

If you're using CO2 bulbs you just need to give it a quick squirt every now and then as your pour begins to slow.

I'd strongly recommend getting at least a bar fridge that will fit a keg or two. Using it as a party keg with ice is fine for serving but it will take at least 24hrs to chill down (more like 36-48 in my experience) and your carbionation and pressure levels will be all over the shop if its warm.
You should be able to find a suitable bar fridge for well under $100 on fleabay.

Looks like you're doing pretty well with your equipment but I think the bar fridge is the missing link to get you pouring (cold) beers and kicking back.


----------



## Carbonator

stowaway said:


> heres my rig:



I can see a real problem (or can't see the safeguard in your picture)

In your last image, you show a CO2 manifold with (I assume) no non-return valves between kegs.

For those unaware of the possible issues, when the CO2 runs-out without you knowing and the temperature of the carbonated product rises, sticky substance can be forced out of the keg into the CO2 lines to cross-contaminate them and the other kegs and could clog-up the isolation valves and worse, the regulator diaphragm if it goes far enough.

A real PIA to rectify and leaving you wishing you had installed the in-line non return valves from each keg.

I got mine from Lancer Pacific.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

Carbonator said:


> I can see a real problem (or can't see the safeguard in your picture)
> 
> In your last image, you show a CO2 manifold with (I assume) no non-return valves between kegs.
> 
> For those unaware of the possible issues, when the CO2 runs-out without you knowing and the temperature of the carbonated product rises, sticky substance can be forced out of the keg into the CO2 lines to cross-contaminate them and the other kegs and could clog-up the isolation valves and worse, the regulator diaphragm if it goes far enough.
> 
> A real PIA to rectify and leaving you wishing you had installed the in-line non return valves from each keg.
> 
> I got mine from Lancer Pacific.
> 
> View attachment 21186



Hey Carbonator,

Do you remember aprox how much each valve cost you?
I am looking for some of those in the very near future.

Gregor


----------



## bonj

Quick disconnect style check valves are also available from Craftbrewer and possibly other sponsors in the sponsor bar above.


----------



## Carbonator

Gregor said:


> Do you remember aprox how much each valve cost you?
> I am looking for some of those in the very near future.



I think they were about $15 each back in 2003.

Part number 703513, 1/4", 6mm check valve according to the Lancer catalog.
The 1/4" would be the thread where it screws into the reg and the 6mm would be the tube size

I'm kind of remembering my CO2 line contamination happening to me once when I ran out of CO2 and a full keg back-flowed into the CO2 lines. Then I got the valves after that.


----------



## SJW

This is how I clean my Celli's after every session.


----------



## kram

Is it just hot water?


----------



## samhighley

SJW said:


> This is how I clean my Celli's after every session.



I use a similar method, except I use one of these.

Cleaning a beer tap is a very similar process to cleaning your sinuses.

Sam


----------



## stowaway

Carbonator said:


> I can see a real problem (or can't see the safeguard in your picture)
> 
> In your last image, you show a CO2 manifold with (I assume) no non-return valves between kegs.
> 
> For those unaware of the possible issues, when the CO2 runs-out without you knowing and the temperature of the carbonated product rises, sticky substance can be forced out of the keg into the CO2 lines to cross-contaminate them and the other kegs and could clog-up the isolation valves and worse, the regulator diaphragm if it goes far enough.
> 
> A real PIA to rectify and leaving you wishing you had installed the in-line non return valves from each keg.
> 
> I got mine from Lancer Pacific.



Ur right. I was unaware.
I will have to invest into 4 seperate non return valves


----------



## SJW

> Is it just hot water?



Its just cold water. If u do it straight after you have poured your last beer for the night cold water is all u need.


----------



## stowaway

SJW said:


> Its just cold water. If u do it straight after you have poured your last beer for the night cold water is all u need.




I have never cleaend out my taps the night after.

when i empty my Keg, i rinse it. Add bleach. run half a keg thru of bleach/water my lines. then rinse the keg thourghly. add clean water. run it thru the lines.


----------



## bonj

Bleach is a big no-no for stainless steel like kegs. The chlorine corrodes the stainless and will eventually create pinhole leaks.


----------



## Barramundi

have heard that said about caustic too bonj but thats what all the commercial food and beverage places use to clean their gear , i think if its rinsed out thoroughly anything is ok to clean stainless , ive had a stainless steel food pot corrode with the acids that came out of some vegies that were left in the just a bit too long , so i think its all about the after rinse be it bleach, caustic, acid or otherwise if ya leave it in there it might give ya grief but rinsed out i believe it will be ok ...


----------



## stowaway

Bonj said:


> Bleach is a big no-no for stainless steel like kegs. The chlorine corrodes the stainless and will eventually create pinhole leaks.




I am aware of Bleach and stainless steel... However i figure that only minutes of contact time shouldnt be a problem.

Napisan and SS is bad as well isnt it?

I guess i could just do the same method with a beer cleaner..


----------



## smashed jaffa

Got a kegging setup for sale if anybody is interested?  

See below for the items all in one lot for $200-00:

3 x 19 litre reco'd corny kegs (two have a smart strip temp and volume guage)
3 x MFL Gas QD's
3 x MFL Beer QD's
19 litre Keg parka
two way divider
non return valve
Brand new tube of Lubrafilm
various gas and beer lines (basically whatever i have!)

Send me a Pm anyone who is interested.  

Cheers,

SJ


----------



## bouncingcastle

smashed jaffa said:


> Got a kegging setup for sale if anybody is interested?
> 
> See below for the items all in one lot for $200-00:
> 
> 3 x 19 litre reco'd corny kegs (two have a smart strip temp and volume guage)
> 3 x MFL Gas QD's
> 3 x MFL Beer QD's
> 19 litre Keg parka
> two way divider
> non return valve
> Brand new tube of Lubrafilm
> various gas and beer lines (basically whatever i have!)
> 
> Send me a Pm anyone who is interested.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SJ



PM sent


----------



## newguy

Sammy said:


> Cleaning a beer tap is a very similar process to cleaning your sinuses.



You pick it? :lol:


----------



## stowaway

smashed jaffa said:


> Got a kegging setup for sale if anybody is interested?
> 
> See below for the items all in one lot for $200-00:
> 
> 3 x 19 litre reco'd corny kegs (two have a smart strip temp and volume guage)
> 3 x MFL Gas QD's
> 3 x MFL Beer QD's
> 19 litre Keg parka
> two way divider
> non return valve
> Brand new tube of Lubrafilm
> various gas and beer lines (basically whatever i have!)
> 
> Send me a Pm anyone who is interested.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SJ



you getting out of the game?


----------



## Steve

How often do you guys clean your lines and what with? I havent done mine since I set it up - maybe 18 months


----------



## stowaway

Steve said:


> How often do you guys clean your lines and what with? I havent done mine since I set it up - maybe 18 months




As i said i do it every time i empty a keg.

i might a bit paraiode tho. but i think when a keg is finished there might still be some leftvers in the pipe in the actual keg itself. thats why i flush it out when i flush out the lines.


----------



## Steve

stowaway said:


> As i said i do it every time i empty a keg.
> 
> i might a bit paraiode tho. but i think when a keg is finished there might still be some leftvers in the pipe in the actual keg itself. thats why i flush it out when i flush out the lines.



I just flush them with the next keg - makes for some interesting tastes in the first glass :lol:


----------



## paul

I Clean my lines about every three months with a keg of hotwater and beer line cleaner thne flush with a keg of cold water.

I clean my taps weekly by throwing them in a bucket of pink stain and hot water then rinse them in cold water after. Ahh the joy of snaplok rear sealing taps.

I asked at andale about cleaning and the bloke there said you dont really need to clean them because you lines are kept cool in the fridge all the time.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Steve said:


> How often do you guys clean your lines and what with? I havent done mine since I set it up - maybe 18 months



Bought a party keg which I use to clean lines with. Done once in 12 months. Party keg full of EKG Bitter but will drink contents this weekend so will clean lines again on Sunday. Use sodium percarbonate (same solution as to clean keg) then empty and run clear water through. Got two taps and two handguns to clean and does job well (I think, I hope !).


----------



## smashed jaffa

stowaway said:


> you getting out of the game?



I'm Out  

Kegs are sold.

I have some other stuff for sale if anybody is interested.

pm me and I will send you "The List".

Cheers,

SJ


----------



## Jerry

Well the bar is now 99% complete; just waiting for the sparky to install a couple of downlights.

















Cheers

Scott


----------



## Supra-Jim

Well done Scott, very nice clean looking setup.


----------



## Fents

you must be loaded $$$$$$ scott! not one but two kegmates. whole setup looks like a thing of beauty though. love the flatscreen tv.


----------



## Jerry

Fents said:


> you must be loaded $$$$$$ scott!




Unfortunately not Fents.  

If I was then I would have bought a 3 door stainless steel under bench fridge. Had to draw the line somewhere!

Scott


----------



## Cortez The Killer

That is a most awesome set up

Cheers


----------



## fraser_john

Scott,

all I can say is Holy Crap, that is freakin awsome!


----------



## porky

A real nice set up mate. Outstanding. 

Can you keep all six taps in beer?

Of course you can!





Cheers,
Bud


----------



## anc001

I've been reading this thread over and over again for ideas and inspiration, I've been kegging for almost a year, but now that I've just installed my first ss Celi I thought it was about time for a pic to surface.
Nothing ground breaking in terms of AHB, but around my way its basically a holy-site. 
Same freezer many here have, simple collar of 19mm pine, 4 kegs, no fan (yet?). At the moment the extinguisher is inside because I've got 2 of 4 kegs empty for a few more weeks.
I'm yet to rig something up for a drip tray...


----------



## Malty

If you google 'countrybrewer' they do a nice little s/s drip tray for about $80. One of them would look snazzy on your setup there

Cheers


----------



## anc001

looks nice, will keep it in mind.
cheers.


----------



## stowaway

Carbonator said:


> I can see a real problem (or can't see the safeguard in your picture)
> 
> In your last image, you show a CO2 manifold with (I assume) no non-return valves between kegs.
> 
> For those unaware of the possible issues, when the CO2 runs-out without you knowing and the temperature of the carbonated product rises, sticky substance can be forced out of the keg into the CO2 lines to cross-contaminate them and the other kegs and could clog-up the isolation valves and worse, the regulator diaphragm if it goes far enough.
> 
> A real PIA to rectify and leaving you wishing you had installed the in-line non return valves from each keg.
> 
> I got mine from Lancer Pacific.
> 
> View attachment 21186



Damn Damn Damn. When you right your bloody right. I was thinking i could hold off til my GAS was almost empty.. But i made a few mistakes with rapid gassing.. and long story short.. my 3 other kegs connected all got quiet a large amount of the 1 i was rapid gasing 

I havent tasted them yet. hoping they'll mix nicely tho 

ps- I Ordered 4 Non-return valves from Craftbrewer.


----------



## Carbonator

stowaway said:


> I havent tasted them yet. hoping they'll mix nicely tho



Nothing's lost, could be a new flavour!

I'm hoping cross tontamination isn't huge in this case with sealed kegs, just a matter of pressure equalisation and you may find it was only a small amount if they were all upright.

Cleaning the gas lines is the PIA!


----------



## quantocks

I can finally post in this thread since I poured my own last night, mine isn't as flash a setup as most of these but here it is anyway. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to keep the MKOL bottle outside of the fridge.


----------



## raven19

Hi Quantocks,
Just wondering what was your $$$ outlay for this setup.
I am still on bottles, hence any keg system always looks good to me!
Cheers.


----------



## quantocks

raven19 said:


> Hi Quantocks,
> Just wondering what was your $$$ outlay for this setup.
> I am still on bottles, hence any keg system always looks good to me!
> Cheers.




$400 for the fridge, stainless drip tray, font, tap, aus std dual guage regulator, single reg, all hoses, fittings and a CUB coupler.
$180 for two reconditioned kegs
$40 for two quick disconnects
$299 for 6.8kg My Keg On Legs gas bottle
$5 keg and line cleaner


that's pretty much all you need.


----------



## ~MikE

raven19 said:


> Hi Quantocks,
> Just wondering what was your $$ outlay for this setup.
> I am still on bottles, hence any keg system always looks good to me!
> Cheers.



you're in Adelaide too - a cheaper option to kegsonline co2 bottles would be the dip-tube-less fire extinguishers that are popular. there's a guy that does 5kg cylinder for $120 iirc and $25 refill (plus a couple bottles of your finest ) if you're interested?


----------



## Lachlan

Hey Quantocks

Where did you get the my keg opn legs from?

Cheers


----------



## andrewg1978

stowaway said:


> Damn Damn Damn. When you right your bloody right. I was thinking i could hold off til my GAS was almost empty.. But i made a few mistakes with rapid gassing.. and long story short.. my 3 other kegs connected all got quiet a large amount of the 1 i was rapid gasing
> 
> I havent tasted them yet. hoping they'll mix nicely tho
> 
> ps- I Ordered 4 Non-return valves from Craftbrewer.



What I did was have a John Guest quick connect at the start of the line (Most cost effective solution I could come up with). Therefore when rapid gassing you are doing 1 keg seperate to the others. Once gas and pressure is balanced, reconnect to the other kegs. 30 batchs & touch wood no probs yet.

Andrew


----------



## quantocks

Lachlan said:


> Hey Quantocks
> 
> Where did you get the my keg opn legs from?
> 
> Cheers



brand new from Daves Homebrew in North Sydney.

but if you look at this site it has a list of where you can buy it anywhere. http://mykegonlegs.com.au/filling.html


----------



## therook

Jerry said:


> Well the bar is now 99% complete; just waiting for the sparky to install a couple of downlights.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21400
> 
> View attachment 21401
> 
> View attachment 21402
> 
> View attachment 21403
> 
> View attachment 21398
> 
> View attachment 21399
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott




I can see a case swap at your place Scott :lol: 

Rook


----------



## Jerry

therook said:


> I can see a case swap at your place Scott :lol:
> 
> Rook




mmmmm, from what I've read/seen I think I'd probably need another fridge.


----------



## bonj

Jerry said:


> mmmmm, from what I've read/seen I think I'd probably need another fridge.


That sounds like justification to me! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chug!chug!

quantocks said:


> I can finally post in this thread since I poured my own last night, mine isn't as flash a setup as most of these but here it is anyway. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to keep the MKOL bottle outside of the fridge.



No hole for gas line??? Fingers crossed drilling planned????

Will it fit 3 kegs without the gas bottle inside?


----------



## quantocks

just two kegs or one 50L keg, it has a compressor hump inside it looks like. there are tubes going through I think for the refridgerant, I might see if I can poke the gas one in there too.


----------



## cdbrown

As Kenny keeps asking for pics and considering this wonderful thread slipped off into the 2nd page, thought it was best to actually upload some pics of my new set up.

Now it's only very new and is a very very long way from being finished, it is only a temporary set up until a bar can be made.

Anyway, the plan was to always have 6 kegs on tap, or there abouts, hopefully serving a variety of beers. At the moment there's only 1 tap connected (have all the others laying on the floor in the spare room) although I did have 2 connected briefly but quickly disconnected it after beer leaked badly from an old fitting. Chest freezer is F&P 380L which holds 6 kegs in spacious accommodation without worrying about a collar and the compressor hump. Gas is of course from a dipless extinguisher thanks to Vlad for the contact here in Perth. Reg, manifold, disconnects and a number of other bits and pieces were from Kenny - thanks Kenny for all your help and advice. Kegs, fridgemates, and other stuff from Ross - thanks for the fast service.

I need to add a collar so that the lid shuts flush and it will allow me to mount a fan as well. Currently having the problem of temperature differential between the cold bottom and warmer top causing foam if it's left without pouring for a while. Also need to build a bar and mount the other taps - Fosters, Lowenbrau, Guinness and 2 beer engines. Thankfully have 2 spare kegs so will be able to gas them up while emptying the others. Man I love having beer on tap at home.

Cheers
-cdbrown


----------



## raven19

~MikE said:


> you're in Adelaide too - a cheaper option to kegsonline co2 bottles would be the dip-tube-less fire extinguishers that are popular. there's a guy that does 5kg cylinder for $120 iirc and $25 refill (plus a couple bottles of your finest  ) if you're interested?



Thanks Mike, it certainly is of interest pending the minister of finances approval of course! I shall keep this in mind for the near future for sure!


----------



## BEC26

quantocks said:


> I can finally post in this thread since I poured my own last night, mine isn't as flash a setup as most of these but here it is anyway. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to keep the MKOL bottle outside of the fridge.




Hey quantocks

How cold does the ebay kegorator keep the kegs/beer? I like mine very cold and this could be an option.

Also, any luck with getting the co2 outside the fridge??

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans

no pics yet as ive just order my setup from Ross. 6 Celli tap system for my chest freezer. Cant wait. will post pics once its set up.


----------



## quantocks

BEC26 said:


> Hey quantocks
> 
> How cold does the ebay kegorator keep the kegs/beer? I like mine very cold and this could be an option.
> 
> Also, any luck with getting the co2 outside the fridge??
> 
> Cheers




there's another thread on here where you can run the gas line through a predrilled hole in the fridge, I haven't had time to fully get stuck into it yet though. There's a dial at the back of the fridge, so far mine is usually keeping my kegs at about 4 degrees. I'd like to maybe even go a bit lower, as I like my beer really cold too. So when I rack beer from primary to the keg tomorrow, I'll turn the dial all the way down and let you know just how cold it goes.


----------



## kenlock

After watching with much envy :icon_drool2: all the great kegging set-ups owned by members of this site, I finally have a bar to show off. :icon_cheers: 

700+L chest freezer conversion which easily fits 8 kegs. Bar top is made from left over floor boards from a mate, font bought on ebay and taps from andale. I made it mobile for those balmy summer evenings ahead, and cold, wet (well they used to be) melbourne winters. :beer: 






















There are more pictures of the evolution in my gallery.


----------



## paul

Is that really a 700L chest freezer?

Ive got a 300L one that fits 6 kegs. I thought a 700L would be heaps bigger than that.


----------



## cdbrown

Would have to agree - looks more like a 400L where you can fit the 8 kegs without needing a collar. Mines 360L and if it was about half a keg longer I could get 8 on the bottom.


----------



## clean brewer

kenlock said:


> After watching with much envy :icon_drool2: all the great kegging set-ups owned by members of this site, I finally have a bar to show off. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 700+L chest freezer conversion which easily fits 8 kegs. Bar top is made from left over floor boards from a mate, font bought on ebay and taps from andale. I made it mobile for those balmy summer evenings ahead, and cold, wet (well they used to be) melbourne winters. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more pictures of the evolution in my gallery.



Mate,

That looks really nice with the font, taps and bar top but I personally would maybe match the body of the freezer with the awesome look of those floorboards on top, it would look even better if you did that. Maybe throw on some foot steps or something....


----------



## kenlock

paul said:


> Is that really a 700L chest freezer?
> 
> Ive got a 300L one that fits 6 kegs. I thought a 700L would be heaps bigger than that.





cdbrown said:


> Would have to agree - looks more like a 400L where you can fit the 8 kegs without needing a collar. Mines 360L and if it was about half a keg longer I could get 8 on the bottom.



OK, checked the internal (as opposed to external) dimension ~1230x530x710 so approx 460L. Even with the hump it will fit 10 kegs. Sorry capacity wasn't correct :blink: 

Anyway, I'm still proud of my creation! (harsh crowd :huh: )


----------



## kenlock

clean brewer said:


> Mate,
> 
> That looks really nice with the font, taps and bar top but I personally would maybe match the body of the freezer with the awesome look of those floorboards on top, it would look even better if you did that. Maybe throw on some foot steps or something....



Thanks clean brewer.

I plan to cover the hinges with 3 more boards and do something with the body. Haven't quite worked out whether to paint, use wooden panelling or corrogated iron. 

Unfortunately, adding a foot rail would make it to wide too get inside the side door. Though it would look good.

Cheers


----------



## bonj

class setup there kenlock. I reckon some corrugated iron would look the business on there. That top looks really flash.


----------



## Ginger NZ

kenlock said:


> Unfortunately, adding a foot rail would make it to wide too get inside the side door. Though it would look good.



You could always put a hinge on it so that it tucked away when you were moving it.


----------



## kenlock

Bonj said:


> class setup there kenlock. I reckon some corrugated iron would look the business on there. That top looks really flash.



Thanks Bonj. I still give it a stroke every time I go to pour a beer.  



Ginger NZ said:


> You could always put a hinge on it so that it tucked away when you were moving it.



Now there's a plan! The base would cope with that. B)


----------



## bonj

kenlock said:


> I still give it a stroke every time I go to pour a beer.


 :blink:


----------



## kenlock

Bonj said:


> :blink:



But only the one! :lol:


----------



## porky

kenlock said:


> After watching with much envy :icon_drool2: all the great kegging set-ups owned by members of this site, I finally have a bar to show off. :icon_cheers:



Mate, 
Looks great, nice job, well done. Nothing better than tap beer at home





Cheers,
Bud


----------



## Batz

paul said:


> Is that really a 700L chest freezer?
> 
> Ive got a 300L one that fits 6 kegs. I thought a 700L would be heaps bigger than that.




My 320 fitted 6 kegs,bugger just died  
Scored a 500,that takes 10 kegs!...  

Batz


----------



## wakkatoo

Good looking setup- luv the portability.

For the sides I'd go with mini-orb (smaller version of corry iron) or even checkerplate which might be easier to fit due to its flatness. You can even get that checkerplate look from Laminex which could just be glued on. Keep the pics coming, looking forward to see how it ends up


----------



## clean brewer

kenlock said:


> Thanks clean brewer.
> 
> I plan to cover the hinges with 3 more boards and do something with the body. Haven't quite worked out whether to paint, use wooden panelling or corrogated iron.
> 
> Unfortunately, adding a foot rail would make it to wide too get inside the side door. Though it would look good.
> 
> Cheers



Yeh, just something to bring out that great look from the top, taps etc..

Maybe some wood up and down on the corners and corrogated for the surface of the front, back and sides would look the bomb. :icon_cheers:


----------



## kenlock

budwiser said:


> Mate,
> Looks great, nice job, well done. Nothing better than tap beer at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Bud



Thanks. Nothing better!  



wakkatoo said:


> Good looking setup- luv the portability.
> 
> For the sides I'd go with mini-orb (smaller version of corry iron) or even checkerplate which might be easier to fit due to its flatness. You can even get that checkerplate look from Laminex which could just be glued on. Keep the pics coming, looking forward to see how it ends up



Thanks, can't for summer, a few mates and beers under the stars.

Mini-orb - that's version of corro I was thinking (now I know it's name, thanks). Laminex would easier to attach, plus different looks. Will check out the options. Will post when completed.

Cheers boys!


----------



## oldbugman

Dont forget the exterior of the chest freezer is what the condensor transfers it's heat to, to dissapate into the surrounding air. you start puttiing somthing like vinyl over it you will reduce it's efficency. the mini corry would be the most covering I'd give it.


----------



## monkale

Hey Kenlock nice set up,  your font from were and what sort of $$$$ as iv just started doing the same at the moment getting prices

Cheers monkale


----------



## kenlock

monkale said:


> Hey Kenlock nice set up,  your font from were and what sort of $$$$ as iv just started doing the same at the moment getting prices
> 
> Cheers monkale



The font I got off ebay for $72. The taps and snap lock adapter I had to buy new. Gold is more expensive but looks great. There are a number of fonts that get on ebay (and here from time to time) or if your in the know 2nd hand from pub renovations. Andale gave me a wholesale price when I went in personally to get four taps and fittings. AHB sponsors are a good place to start for prices.


----------



## raven19

Very nice setup. So jealous!!!


----------



## cdbrown

kenlock said:


> OK, checked the internal (as opposed to external) dimension ~1230x530x710 so approx 460L. Even with the hump it will fit 10 kegs. Sorry capacity wasn't correct :blink:
> 
> Anyway, I'm still proud of my creation! (harsh crowd :huh: )


Not meant to be harsh, just didn't look twice the size of mine. Plus wouldn't want people to go out and mistakenly purchase a 700L to fit in 8-10 kegs when they just needed to get 460L.

Anyway mate - It looks top notch.

Now get a computer fan or two in there with one pointed up below the font so it's blowing the cool air up into the font.


----------



## kenlock

cdbrown said:


> Not meant to be harsh, just didn't look twice the size of mine. Plus wouldn't want people to go out and mistakenly purchase a 700L to fit in 8-10 kegs when they just needed to get 460L.
> 
> [qoute]Anyway mate - It looks top notch.
> 
> Now get a computer fan or two in there with one pointed up below the font so it's blowing the cool air up into the font.



"Harsh crowd" was referring to the only feedback at that stage being about the size of the freezer rather than the set-up. B) Point taken about not giving people the wrong impression. I apologise.

I have one computer in atm, just not in any pics. Great idea about pointing one up the font. :icon_cheers: 

Thanks for the feedback  

Cheers Ken


----------



## reviled

Had to share!!! Just ordered all of my kegging gear through Ross (along with a few other things - to save on postage of course  )

Roll on my birthday! B) 

P.S, I am soooooooo happy right now, soon to be happier on the 6th :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Crunched

My gear arrived this week and I now have it all setup. All equipment through Ross + a 220L chest freezer from the local rag.

At the moment the temp probe wire is just running under the freezer seal and the gas bottle lives outside of the keg. The bottle will eventually sit inside the freezer. The second wire is a temp display with a probe inside a bottle of water to give me an indication of serving temp. And yes, I have a lot of dried yeast, it was free, don't ask...

I'll probably order another 2 kegs next week and have 2 kegs in fridge, 2 conditioning. Or something similar.


----------



## Crunched

The setup sits in a space in the lounge room that never gets used, tucked away in the corner.


----------



## Crunched

And here are the first 2 kegged brews. An amber ale and a european lager.

I love my new kegs.


----------



## Cracka

Right, finally got the new beer supplier in action. Couple of little finishing touchs to do, but no majors :beerbang:


----------



## jamesboag

Hi All 
Great forum you have here it has helped me alot over the past few weeks :icon_chickcheers: ,so a big thanks to all the regular posters with their info.
I have just set up my kegging system with all sorts of probs on the way eg over carbonating and the glass of foam :icon_drool2: but all seems well now.
Here are some pics.




Front view (boring i know)




Inside View 




Diy flow reducer  I can now pour at carbonating pressure without a glass full of head 








Diy tap cooler also aids in the pouring of a great beer





The result a freezing cold tap.
Thanks heaps again to the people on this forum that provided the information i needed to set this up. :icon_chickcheers: 
Matt


----------



## jeddog

NICE.........................


----------



## Tim

Be careful that running your tap cooling system doesn't over work your fridge! Basically its a massive heat sink.


----------



## wakkatoo

thats a hell of a setup but why put the tap so high?


----------



## Carbonator

wakkatoo said:


> thats a hell of a setup but why put the tap so high?



I think a high tap will save back pain and beer wasting!

When I drink, I get PISSED and my vision is double!

Having a tap at eye level saves bending your back to watch the pour! Knowing when to let go of the tap is important to me, because I'm paying for it.

It may not be such a "yuppie" look, but I think controlling a pour is better than wasting beer!


----------



## buttersd70

Carbonator said:


> I think a high tap will save back pain and beer wasting!



Unless you open the freezer door and knock the tap open.  

But nice setup, matt. How does the tap cooler work? does it flow liquid of some sort?


----------



## matti

Jamesboag.
What's in the bucket , Matt?
Coldbrine!? 
I.e salty water....
Great work though 

Matti


----------



## paul

Does your beer taste like plastic from using that sort of beer line Matt?

It looks like youve gone to a lot of trouble to get the beer to pour.


----------



## mattieharding

Here are some pics of my kegging setup.

Currently Two tap, lines running inside of fridge (underbar)

Plan to flood font.

any comments welcome.


----------



## yardy

jamesboag said:


> Hi All
> Great forum you have here it has helped me alot over the past few weeks :icon_chickcheers: ,so a big thanks to all the regular posters with their info.
> I have just set up my kegging system with all sorts of probs on the way eg over carbonating and the glass of foam :icon_drool2: but all seems well now.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view (boring i know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diy flow reducer I can now pour at carbonating pressure without a glass full of head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diy tap cooler also aids in the pouring of a great beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result a freezing cold tap.
> Thanks heaps again to the people on this forum that provided the information i needed to set this up. :icon_chickcheers:
> Matt



Matt,

Nice job on getting the tap to freeze, got some details ? :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## newguy

Stupid question for those of you with outdoor taps......aren't you worried about someone sneaking into your yard and draining them? :huh:


----------



## yardy

newguy said:


> Stupid question for those of you with outdoor taps......aren't you worried about someone sneaking into your yard and draining them? :huh:





good luck getting into my yard h34r:


----------



## mattieharding

If they can get in, and then deal with the security officer (DOG) good luck they can drink as much as they would like.


----------



## fergi

JB, i assume that you are running a tiny fish tank pump in that bucket of glycol up in the freezer dept, does it pump all the time or is it periodic, i would think that it wouldnt be pumping all nite .
cheers
fergi


----------



## jamesboag

Tim said:


> Be careful that running your tap cooling system doesn't over work your fridge! Basically its a massive heat sink.


I think it should be ok as the fridge seem to shutdown quiet often still.



wakkatoo said:


> thats a hell of a setup but why put the tap so high?



Well i could say its so the kids can't reach it but that would be a lie, basically i stuffed up i was a little too enthusiastic to get it running.



matti said:


> Jamesboag.
> What's in the bucket , Matt?
> Coldbrine!?
> I.e salty water....
> Great work though
> 
> Matti


Coolant / antifreeze it seems to do the trick




paul said:


> Does your beer taste like plastic from using that sort of beer line Matt?
> 
> It looks like youve gone to a lot of trouble to get the beer to pour.


No i don't get a plastic taste as it is food grade line it is what came with the kegging set up.
The reason i have gone a bit over the top with the pouring aids is that i get frusterated with things not working as they should. I did not buy a kegging system to drink foam. :icon_chickcheers: 
Hope that answers all of your Qs 
Matt


----------



## troydo

matt, i would recommend getting some proper beerline, the inside of that tube is probably quite rough comparatively and hence you are getting more head and need a longer line,.. if you get some proper beerline you will probably only need 1-2 meters, if you use crozdogs chart in the wiki it will tell you


----------



## jamesboag

Carbonator said:


> I think a high tap will save back pain and beer wasting!
> 
> When I drink, I get PISSED and my vision is double!
> 
> Having a tap at eye level saves bending your back to watch the pour! Knowing when to let go of the tap is important to me, because I'm paying for it.
> 
> It may not be such a "yuppie" look, but I think controlling a pour is better than wasting beer!


Correct!! :icon_cheers: 



buttersd70 said:


> Unless you open the freezer door and knock the tap open.
> 
> But nice setup, matt. How does the tap cooler work? does it flow liquid of some sort?





fergi said:


> JB, i assume that you are running a tiny fish tank pump in that bucket of glycol up in the freezer dept, does it pump all the time or is it periodic, i would think that it wouldnt be pumping all nite .
> cheers
> fergi


The cooling system is just a length of alluminium tube that i had laying around from a old fridge that i coiled aroung the tap shank.This flows coolant/antifreeze via a small $10 fish pump from big w (so ill see how long it lasts). The pump is connected to the power from the light circuit of the fridge bypassing the door switch. It does run 24/7 at the moment, however i will be putting a switch in the mix real soon.
Cheers
Matt :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## wakkatoo

jamesboag said:


> Well i could say its so the kids can't reach it but that would be a lie, basically i stuffed up i was a little too enthusiastic to get it running.



Thought that might have been the case  I too was keen getting my first tap in my first fridge. Got lucky tho and the freezer door cleared the tap by a mm or 2.


----------



## Sully

Nothing spectacular, but I thought I would show it off anyways. Thanks to everyone for sharing their pictures and advise, it has been invaluable.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## InCider

Nice one Sully. :icon_cheers: Are you coming to the Xmas Swap?

InCider.


----------



## jamesboag

Sully said:


> Nothing spectacular, but I thought I would show it off anyways. Thanks to everyone for sharing their pictures and advise, it has been invaluable.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully




Nice Setup Sully
I think a chest freezer will be my next purchase, im finding myself requiring more than 2 kegs already ........
and it seems that my tap cooling system is working a little too well ie frozen ber in the tap ....Doh :unsure: .


----------



## Sully

InCider said:


> Nice one Sully. :icon_cheers: Are you coming to the Xmas Swap?
> 
> InCider.



Thanks... 

I would like to but dont have anything to swap atm, major drought happening here  ... count me in for the next one though. Would like to meet a few fellow brewers from here.



jamesboag said:


> Nice Setup Sully
> I think a chest freezer will be my next purchase, im finding myself requiring more than 2 kegs already ........
> and it seems that my tap cooling system is working a little too well ie frozen ber in the tap ....Doh :unsure: .



definately the better option going freezer IMO. this one can fit 4 kegs comfortably, 5 in a pinch without the baskets. If you have one in mind, send me the dimensions of the floor, without the hump, and I can draw it up in CAD and let you know how many it will fit.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## NickB

Sully,

Don't need to be in the swap to attend. It's definitely one of the best gatherings of the year. This will be my fourth swap, but only the second at Casa de Sqyre...

Check out the WIKI for the details!

Go on, you know you want to....We'll even let you spoon with Incider..... 

Cheers


----------



## Sully

NickB said:


> Go on, you know you want to....We'll even let you spoon with Incider.....




With an offer like that how can I not be enticed to go... 

Where do I sign up as a tentitive attendee, will have to beg for a 'get out of jail free' card for the night which shouldn't be a problem, but will confirm by the end of the weekend. 

Might whip up an Oatmeal Stout :icon_drool2: or Mocha Stout :icon_drool2: on stout gas :icon_drool2: for the event if all in favour.

Cheers


Sully


----------



## NickB

All in favour say "aye"

*AYE!*

Will be a pleasure to have you along sir! Bring your drinking helmet and gloves..... (_And chook-proof clothing..._) <_< 

Only other requirements as a newbie are:

1) Wear strong underwear. PM Lobsta if in doubt.....

2) Drink like a crazy person

3) Post in THIS thread, the official 2008 QLD Xmas swap....

4) Keep this shit ON TOPIC... Some stupid people on here tend to post ranting random comments after a few late-evening beers (Surely Not!) :icon_offtopic: Guilty Your Honour....ahem.....


*5) The most important... Learn the words to Khe Sanh.... See the following attachment from Bonj for the lyrics * 

View attachment 22281


And learn to head-bang FFS...don't want to be left out now do we???!??!?!?!


Cheers!


----------



## jamesboag

Sully said:


> Thanks...
> 
> 
> definately the better option going freezer IMO. this one can fit 4 kegs comfortably, 5 in a pinch without the baskets. If you have one in mind, send me the dimensions of the floor, without the hump, and I can draw it up in CAD and let you know how many it will fit.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully


Thanks sully as soon as i find a suitable candidate i will let you know! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## schooey

Keg Freezers seem to be the hot topic atm, so I thought I'd throw up a few pics of my current project.




Got myself a "New World" 300L chesty from Ebay, it's great because there is no compressor hump. It'll handle two 50L kegs or 8 cornies




The hole cut in the lid




Drip tray and font chucked in just to see what it will look like. I have a pile of work left to do on it, but I need to get it done before chrissy, as the family is coming here... :blink:

Time to get the finger out....


----------



## hockadays

looks good, how will you stop heat loss through the SS tray under the taps?


----------



## schooey

There's about an inch or so between the bottom of the drip tray and the inside liner, once I've done the final assembley, I'll put some expandable foam in there. Also, I'm hoping the whole theory of the chest freezer and the cool falling will help. If that doesn't work, I'll glue a sheet of Aeroflex to the inside of the lid.


----------



## MCT

That SS trim and drip tray looks fantastic schooey, where'd u get it?


----------



## schooey

there was a chick selling them on Ebay, a few mwmbers here bought bog standard drip tray from her, so I sent her a PM and asked if she had any to suit flooded fonts, turns out she did. It was too cheap to resist


----------



## MCT

schooey said:


> there was a chick selling them on Ebay, a few mwmbers here bought bog standard drip tray from her, so I sent her a PM and asked if she had any to suit flooded fonts, turns out she did. It was too cheap to resist



Nice score! If you happen to hear from her again let me know.


----------



## schooey

I can pass on her email addy if you PM me yours, she might have some left. Her hubby was a stainless fabricator in a previous lifetime and he had a container load of stuff that they had been carting about for years and she decided to sell it all. You never know your luck...


----------



## Nihed

Heres a few pictures of my keg setup. Took me a while to put together and get working properly but well worth the effort.






I got the fridge on a wooden base coated in marine varnish so if the fridge leaks then it wont stain the carpet (one of the many requirements of having the setup inside) but it means its only about 2 steps from the couch and tv, perfect for footy season. Its my own little bar in a tiny corner of our house.


----------



## raven19

Top setup there Nihed. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pumpy

cant remember if I posted mine


----------



## Weizguy

I just bought this (allegedly 500 litres) Kegereezer on evilBay.
Just need to buy a few more kegs, I think.
Font is in the works.



Les


----------



## schooey

Bit of an update with the collar fitted and painteds, inside relined and the lid rejuvenated and the drip tray fitted.










Hope to get the new cladding and castors on it tomorrow and get the font set up over the weekend and start putting it to some good use...


----------



## bonj

That's looking a bit more flash, Schooey! Amazing what a little touch up can do.


----------



## MarkBastard

Yeah good work schooey. I have the same font and I'm soooooo jealous of that drip tray. It's exactly what I want! Unfortunate that no more are available.

I'll be doing a similar thing to what you've done with the wood on top etc.


----------



## eric8

Nice work Schooey. How did you attach the handle? is it screwed on from behind? I have a solid piece of wood on mine and have been looking for a handle to put on it.


----------



## schooey

Thanks guys, its slowly coming together.... 

Eric, I just screwed it on before I put the timber beading around the edge of the lid, I couldn't find anything decent to attach from the outside so it was the only way to go


----------



## raven19

Very sharp indeed schooey. With a drip tray like that, I assume the cover is removable to get rid of any spills?

Cheers.


----------



## schooey

Nope... there's a drain in the bottom of the drip tray that goes through the whole lid. I'm going to run a hose from it out through the back of the collar to a collection point.


----------



## MarkBastard

Did you bolt that drip tray on? Was there an option of just sealing it on?


----------



## schooey

Nah not really... I wanted to just seal it down, but with the laminate timber, it wouldn't have held with the weight of the font. I screwed it with stainless screws and cup washers. It looks pretty good in real life, I'm happy with it. Here's an update with the cladding on;


----------



## bonj

Nice work. Looks the goods. You lost me on the cup washers but I'm one of those people you see in Bunnings wandering around looking lost and muttering about "spanish tiles" :lol:


----------



## schooey

Cup washers...


----------



## bonj

Well there, ya go. I didn't even know such a beast existed.


----------



## Fantoman

Here is my newly setup keg system which was setup last weekend.... all JG fittings, with 2 SS Celli taps, MKOL cylinder and Micromatic Reg...

Poured a few beers from it last Sunday (was setup on Saturday), but they are so much better this week, nicely carbed (a little bit heady, but I think that is more due to pouring technique) and tasting beautiful!

Am currently drinking an extract version of Tony's B Saaz/Amarillo Pale ale and it has turned out really nice... something in between LCBA and JSGA... also have an ESB Bavarian Lager on the second tap (made with S-189 and some added Carapils and B Saaz), but it isn't quite ready yet... will probably need a few more weeks before it comes good as I racked to the keg straight from Primary last week...












EDIT: Forgot to add that, damn those taps are nice! Love the flow restrictors! (which BTW really aren't that difficult to dial in!)


----------



## jamesboag

Very nice setup well done :beerbang:


----------



## Fantoman

Here's a few more pics...














Just had a 1/2 pint of the Bavarian lager, and it isn't too bad... a bit malty, but quite drinkable... only 2 weeks in primary at 12c and 1 week in the keg so far....


----------



## schooey

Finished my bar just before christmas after a war between me and some collets....<_<...but it was christened well, and here it is with a schooey of HAG Xmas case swap Schwarzbier freshly poured...


----------



## Tony

HEy mate.

Any reason why you put the collar on it to extend the height of the lid?

cheers

PS...... would put a horn on a jellyfish!


----------



## schooey

I ended up putting a 6" collar on it to allow me to be able to put in a couple of 23L schweppes kegs that I have in it. If I was only using kegs _similar_ to CUB 50L's or cornies, it would have been fine...


----------



## Tony

Ahhhh ok.... that makes sence

cheers mate


----------



## brettprevans

pics etc of mine can be found here


----------



## Ferrit

Hello Everyone. This is my very first post!

I am very new to the whole home brewing thing (was only doing spirits until recently) but have started out with a lot of Enthusiasm.

Here is my setup. I just finished it tonight so I have only one beer at the moment but working it. 

320 Litre Freezer with 6 Celli taps. The Celli taps have been installed without using the adaptor so they fit nicely without any extra shaft sticking out. 

My wife insisted that I not trash the freezer so everything has been made so that I can reverse it and turn it back into a chest freezer with no damage (not that it will ever happen  ). She also insisted that she should be able to get use of it but she does not drink beer, so a couple of taps will be reserved for soft drinks or mixes like bourbon and coke etc.

A big THANKYOU to Ross for supplying all the gear and giving me some ideas.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Very nice Ferret! :super: 

That is some serious bling there.
Now all you hav to do is get more beer on tap.


----------



## Ferrit

Thanks Farside. 

I have just had another brew finish.. couple of days in the cube and she will be good to go...

Only one problem.. I am nearly out of my current keg!! Too easy to drink the stuff!!


----------



## clean brewer

Great set-up Feret.. :beerbang: 

One day i'll create something similar...


----------



## Ross

Wow :super: 

I knew you'd put some effort into the setup Ferit, but that surpasses anythng I was expecting - top work mate.

....& welcome to AHB.

Cheers Ross


----------



## porky

Outstanding work Mate.
That is just a beautiful thing, and to think it will give you cold beer as well.
Life doesn't get any better than this :beer: 
Cheers,
Bud


----------



## yardy

Gday,

had a bit of a cleanup in the shed and moved the bar out of the corner (too fcukn hot, dunno what i was thinking), originally seen HERE

I moved the whole show to the one and only window, grabbed a few bamboo screens etc from bunnings for a total of $45, moved the stereo to under the bar and wired the speakers through it (got the Rear L+R mounted up high :super: ).

just about ready for a brewday...

or a pi$$ up B) 






















thanks to _budwiser_ for the tap handle :icon_cheers: 

Cheers

Yard


----------



## Jakechan

Another very inviting and awesome setup Yard.


----------



## MarkBastard

Ferrit, do you have more information on how you put it together and what materials you used? I always find that information interesting.

Also the darker wood you used on the top is really nice. What is it? Where did you get it from? How much was it?


----------



## yardy

Jakechan said:


> Another very inviting and awesome setup Yard.




cheers Jake :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19

My kegging fridge setup, still having a little trouble with a good pour... <_< 

Room for 4 kegs, only 1 filled thus far though!


----------



## quantocks

raven19 said:


> My kegging fridge setup, still having a little trouble with a good pour... <_<
> 
> Room for 4 kegs, only 1 filled thus far though!



your problem was the same as mine, beer line is too short. I just replaced it with 3m of line and i'm now having PERFECT pours each and every time. Before I was wasting half a keg in the drip tray.

100kPA and it couldn't be better


----------



## raven19

quantocks said:


> your problem was the same as mine, beer line is too short. I just replaced it with 3m of line and i'm now having PERFECT pours each and every time. Before I was wasting half a keg in the drip tray.
> 
> 100kPA and it couldn't be better



:icon_offtopic: Not wanting to get too off topic Quantocks, but with my Celli tap, wont this help?

I was thinking with the flow restrictor this would eliminate the need for metres of hose. Can I enquire your tap choice?

I tried dropping my pressure to 50kPa, and no real benefit. Getting only half beer, half foam at the moment. Thinking I may go the exra hose for sure... thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## bindi

yardy said:


> Gday,
> 
> had a bit of a cleanup in the shed and moved the bar out of the corner (too fcukn hot, dunno what i was thinking), originally seen HERE
> 
> I moved the whole show to the one and only window, grabbed a few bamboo screens etc from bunnings for a total of $45, moved the stereo to under the bar and wired the speakers through it (got the Rear L+R mounted up high :super: ).
> 
> just about ready for a brewday...
> 
> or a pi$$ up B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to _budwiser_ for the tap handle :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Yard



Any Queenslander see a PROBLEM with the BLUE fridge with NSW on it?


----------



## Ross

raven19 said:


> :icon_offtopic: Not wanting to get too off topic Quantocks, but with my Celli tap, wont this help?
> 
> I was thinking with the flow restrictor this would eliminate the need for metres of hose. Can I enquire your tap choice?
> 
> I tried dropping my pressure to 50kPa, and no real benefit. Getting only half beer, half foam at the moment. Thinking I may go the exra hose for sure... thoughts?
> 
> Cheers!



Raven, Extra line wont help at all, the flow restrictor works better with a short line...sounds like your beer maybe well over gassed.

cheers Ross


----------



## Peteoz77

What size is that beer line? if it's 6mm, it's about 4 metres too short. IF it's 5mm, it's about 1/2 metre too short.


----------



## buttersd70

Peteoz77 said:


> What size is that beer line? if it's 6mm, it's about 4 metres too short. IF it's 5mm, it's about 1/2 metre too short.



As Ross has said, this doesn't apply with a Celli. Agree it's likely over carbed.


----------



## paul

Dropping the pressure that you pour at can sometimes increase the amount of foam because beer needs the pressure on it to keep the co2 disolved in the beer.

As said earlier start with 3 metres of 5mm id beer line


----------



## yardy

bindi said:


> Any Queerslander see a PROBLEM with the BLUE fridge with NSW on it?



can't wait for the footy... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fantoman

Hi Raven, as Ross mentioned, don't worry about the extra length... i'm running about a meter from keg to tap and am now getting great pours...

It sounds like it is overgassed to me... I would try turning off the gas at the reg, give the keg a bit of a rock/shake and then leave it for 10 minutes and then vent the gas from the keg (have a teatowel handy in case it squirts). Turn the gas back up to serving pressure and then try pouring a beer... Depending on your beer temp, you will probably want 85-95kpa but there is a simple chart in one of the articles on kegging that should point you in the right direction...

Set the flow restrictor to the slowest you can while still gettting a smooth flow... this negates the need for the metres of line between the keg and the tap...

Also, a warm tap can cause some foaming at the start of a pour... I find that I have to pour 1/4 glass of foam, tip that out and then it is all good as the tap has cooled...

Once you have it in balance, then it is pretty much set and forget...


----------



## raven19

Can I enquire as to other peoples serving pressure?

Just gave the keg a shake, will vent the extra gas shortly. . .


----------



## Fantoman

raven19 said:


> Can I enquire as to other peoples serving pressure?
> 
> Just gave the keg a shake, will vent the extra gas shortly. . .



I run my kegs at around 95-100kpa and everything seems to be going pretty smoothly, but like I said, serving pressure is dependant on the temperature as warmer beer will foam at a lower pressure...


----------



## MarkBastard

I only recently started with kegging a few months back. I went for 100kpa and about 2.5m of beer line.

It was way too much. Way too high a serving pressure and also I force carbed my keg and over carbonated it a lot. It affects the taste of the beer very much I find, making it taste bitter and not allowing you to taste any of the malt flavours.

At the moment I'm using 50kpa for serving and carbonating and I find that quite good. Even tempted to go a bit lower in fact.

If I had to do it again and teach a new person I'd just say to them to not force carb (though I don't know too many first timers that could wait an extra few days to try their beer out), but instead to carb it at 50kpa and taste it each day so that you can work out how carbonation affects flavour.

It's all really trial and error but I'd rather under carb than over carb.


----------



## Goofinder

Ok, I've finally got something to post in here. Keg fridge stage 1 is all but complete - just need some CO2 so I can get more of the beer out - and taking pride of place in the dining room. Not as much bling as some of the setups on here but it will do me quite nicely!







The freezer is a 215L F&P and will fit 4 kegs without the collar, or 6 with collar on. I've only got 4 so far, but will probably run 5 + CO2 bottle eventually. Only one tap plus a bronco for stage 1, but the collar is FFBNW another three. 






Ended up using a fridge seal from Clark Rubber under the collar as it's not exactly square. Added a couple of mending plates to hold it in place although it stayed there pretty well by itself. Fan is a 12 Voit [sic] 120mm job from MSY running from some random old 5V power supply. Microswitch along the edge with a bit of foam stuck on the lid to ensure the switch gets pressed when the lid is closed. Pre-drilled holes for the remaining taps have a rubber bung to stop the cold getting out. Thanks to Mitchell's instructions I got the lid back on properly and it stays up by itself. The light works too, but only when the freezer is running of course.


----------



## bonj

Looks good Goofinder!


----------



## unterberg

That looks alright!
Good job.


----------



## Fantoman

Looking good Goofinder... will be soo much better with the extra 3 taps though :beerbang:


----------



## MarkBastard

Damn I didn't realise the 215 slimline F&P could fit 4 without a collar. That's pretty good!

Do you know if it's possible to fit 4 + a gas bottle on the floor without a collar?


----------



## mattcarty

yardy said:


>



Yardy that's a sweet setup dude, lovin it!

just repaint the fridge maroon and it will be all good  

Cheers
Carty


----------



## mattcarty

here is a pic of Carty's Pub, unfortunately no the setup i would like, i rent so cant really do a lot to the unit but i do live alone so anyspace i have is mine to do with as i please which is convenient as i currently have three rooms that are littered with home brew gear.

anywho more pics cna be found in my gallery in the members gallery section, if ya interested.

cheers
carty


----------



## raven19

Some great setups here.

Part of the beauty of home brew, you can start out small then go big!

I have been expelling a heap of co2 from my keg in a bid to get a better pour. I think it was well overcarbed previously. Will keep all posted on how it goes... <_< 

I agree that 4 taps on goofinders will make it really nice!!!!


----------



## Goofinder

Mark^Bastard said:


> Damn I didn't realise the 215 slimline F&P could fit 4 without a collar. That's pretty good!
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to fit 4 + a gas bottle on the floor without a collar?


4 kegs fit on the floor ok although there's not much room left. They need to be offset like you can see in the photo - the compressor hump basically starts at the edge of the rightmost keg. If you can find a gas bottle that isn't too tall to go on the hump there shouldn't be a problem getting 4 + CO2 without a collar.


----------



## Ferrit

Mark^Bastard said:


> Ferrit, do you have more information on how you put it together and what materials you used? I always find that information interesting.
> 
> Also the darker wood you used on the top is really nice. What is it? Where did you get it from? How much was it?




Hi Mark,

If you visit http://evilferrit.spaces.live.com , I think all your answers will be there.


----------



## Ferrit

raven19 said:


> :icon_offtopic: Not wanting to get too off topic Quantocks, but with my Celli tap, wont this help?
> 
> I was thinking with the flow restrictor this would eliminate the need for metres of hose. Can I enquire your tap choice?
> 
> I tried dropping my pressure to 50kPa, and no real benefit. Getting only half beer, half foam at the moment. Thinking I may go the exra hose for sure... thoughts?
> 
> Cheers!



Raven,

I have celli taps in my setup and have on some of the kegs, less than 2 foot. I can pour without any issues.


----------



## yardy

matt carty said:


> Yardy that's a sweet setup dude, lovin it!
> 
> just repaint the fridge maroon and it will be all good
> 
> Cheers
> Carty





Thanks Carty,

sorry mate, can't repaint it maroon, it's a fridge not a dunny :lol: 


Cheers
Yard


----------



## vicelore

Fantoman said:


> Hi Raven, as Ross mentioned, don't worry about the extra length... i'm running about a meter from keg to tap and am now getting great pours...
> 
> It sounds like it is overgassed to me... I would try turning off the gas at the reg, give the keg a bit of a rock/shake and then leave it for 10 minutes and then vent the gas from the keg (have a teatowel handy in case it squirts). Turn the gas back up to serving pressure and then try pouring a beer... Depending on your beer temp, you will probably want 85-95kpa but there is a simple chart in one of the articles on kegging that should point you in the right direction...
> 
> Set the flow restrictor to the slowest you can while still gettting a smooth flow... this negates the need for the metres of line between the keg and the tap...
> 
> Also, a warm tap can cause some foaming at the start of a pour... I find that I have to pour 1/4 glass of foam, tip that out and then it is all good as the tap has cooled...
> 
> Once you have it in balance, then it is pretty much set and forget...



The chart in question

http://www.wortgames.com/reckoner/reckoner.pdf


----------



## tjbur2

Just got this one up and running before christmas, needs a few more finishing touches but has got a decent workout so far. Holds six kegs of which four are full and pouring well at the moment.


----------



## reg

Pip-53 said:


> Just got this one up and running before christmas, needs a few more finishing touches but has got a decent workout so far. Holds six kegs of which four are full and pouring well at the moment.


Geez.

Fantastic set up looks great :icon_cheers:


----------



## mattcarty

yardy said:


> Thanks Carty,
> 
> sorry mate, can't repaint it maroon, it's a fridge not a dunny :lol:
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Yard



well played my friend! :icon_cheers: 

unfortunately im back in S.A. now where the weekly league is on at midnight and the origin is the only prime time games ya get, its a long wait for three games.

cheers
carty


----------



## kirem

the old fridge was running all the time and this one was given to me. It has a flat bottom, so I can fit more kegs in there.

transfer all the gear from the old fridge to the new one, runs very nicely.

View attachment 23733


View attachment 23734


View attachment 23735


----------



## fraser_john

kirem said:


> the old fridge was running all the time and this one was given to me. It has a flat bottom, so I can fit more kegs in there.
> 
> transfer all the gear from the old fridge to the new one, runs very nicely.
> 
> View attachment 23733
> 
> 
> View attachment 23734
> 
> 
> View attachment 23735



But did you get the pour correct?


----------



## kirem

yep the kegs just needed a couple of days to settle down.

They certainly worked last night. I had to keep checking that the pour was acceptable, I had a mate to help me check and he had the same problem, he kept forgetting if it was working or not. :icon_cheers: 

Need to brew this weekend to get some more beer ready


----------



## fraser_john

kirem said:


> I had to keep checking that the pour was acceptable, I had a mate to help me check and he had the same problem, he kept forgetting was it was working or not



Dont you just hate that


----------



## mattcarty

nice one pip53 love the easy reach glass racks, a nice little feature


----------



## KHB

Thought i should pull my finger out and post my setup, thanks to BYB for all the help. Scored the font for nix, am waiting for a piece of stainless to cover the tap holes on the freezer. I plan to have a spare celi off the middle of the bar to be able to pour stout and porters at room temp in winter.

KHB


----------



## raven19

Nice setup there KHB!

Not seeing any taps on your freezer collar. Assuming hidden lines to your flooded font. Ace! :icon_cheers:


----------



## KHB

Cheers not a flooded font, but i run lines with water after a session so i lose about 100ml beer so bugger all


----------



## Effect

bindi said:


> Any Queenslander see a PROBLEM with the BLUE fridge with NSW on it?




he must've paid heaps to get it from nsw to qld....or got it reeeeallll cheap up there!


----------



## bradsbrew

Phillip said:


> he must've paid heaps to get it from nsw to qld....or got it reeeeallll cheap up there!



:icon_offtopic: Ever wonder why the majority of the toilet water stuff is blue Phil? 
Because Blue is a good colour to piss on!


----------



## Effect

bradsbrew said:


> :icon_offtopic: Ever wonder why the majority of the toilet water stuff is blue Phil?
> Because Blue is a good colour to piss on!




ah - football rivalry - another great excuse to drink beer!


----------



## mattcarty

Kirbsta said:


> View attachment 18007
> View attachment 18006
> View attachment 18005
> View attachment 18004
> View attachment 18001
> [atta
> c
> hment=18002IC00057.JPG]
> 
> kirbsta



just going through the thread and checking out everyones setup, so many great bars and fridges, getting me inspried and slightly concerned as to my bank balnace  

being a coopers man i love this one, sweet bar and the TAB, all round winner.

cheers
carty

EDIT hmmm for some reason those pics didnt quote, sorry


----------



## drsmurto

KHB - very impressive setup there mate. You must be due to host a BBC meeting soon? :icon_cheers: 

Or an AMB meeting.....

How did you make the logos for the decals? I've been meaning to do the same but lack the creative part of my brain.


----------



## balconybrewer

+10 for the decals.......... would love to know how you whipped them up.

cheers


----------



## homekegger1

KHB here using homkegger1 name i made the labels on microsoft word actually, then transferred to microsoft picture it to get it to a picture file, will host a BBC meeting soon.

Cheers KHB


----------



## cdbrown

After finding this thread on page 13 I thought I'd better show a bit of an update. Having some friends over on saturday for some St Pat's celebration so thought I should do something about the dispensing side of the setup. Now have 5 fonts set up and ready to go. It's all adhoc for the moment while I try to sort out a bar design as well as a collar design (which is why they aren't plugged into the kegs). Eventually I foresee the 5 fonts all lined up together with 2 beer engines. Below are some pics. 
Grolsch will be pouring a pilsner, Lowenbrau a weizen, Fosters a golden ale, guinness an irish red ale and heineken an apple cider.


----------



## chriscapetrib

Hi All

First post..... Just like to say thanks for everyone posting their photos.... there's some beautiful beer fridges, some works of art and well just some plain old functional jobs as well - all have contributed to ideas. Anyway here's my effort.
F&P 215L Freezer, ETC - 300 temp controler mounted in compressor space, 110mm collar, enough space for 5 kegs plus gas.





Drip Tray comming soon!


----------



## clean brewer

Very Nice, blends in well.. :beerbang:


----------



## Cocko

chriscapetrib said:


> Hi All
> 
> First post..... Just like to say thanks for everyone posting their photos.... there's some beautiful beer fridges, some works of art and well just some plain old functional jobs as well - all have contributed to ideas. Anyway here's my effort.
> F&P 215L Freezer, ETC - 300 temp controler mounted in compressor space, 110mm collar, enough space for 5 kegs plus gas.
> View attachment 25378
> 
> View attachment 25379
> 
> 
> Drip Tray comming soon!



FREAKIN Awesome!! I want it I want it I want it....

Oh, and welcome.

:beerbang:


----------



## KoNG

chriscapetrib said:


> Hi All
> 
> First post..... Just like to say thanks for everyone posting their photos.... there's some beautiful beer fridges, some works of art and well just some plain old functional jobs as well - all have contributed to ideas. Anyway here's my effort.
> F&P 215L Freezer, ETC - 300 temp controler mounted in compressor space, 110mm collar, enough space for 5 kegs plus gas.
> View attachment 25378
> 
> View attachment 25379
> 
> 
> Drip Tray comming soon!



Very neat...!!!
Interested.... tell me. why the taps so close and one sided....?


----------



## blackbock

cdbrown said:


> Grolsch will be pouring a pilsner[snip].. heineken an apple cider.



Personally I would have had the Fosters pouring the cider


----------



## t_c

cdbrown said:


> After finding this thread on page 13 I thought I'd better show a bit of an update. Having some friends over on saturday for some St Pat's celebration so thought I should do something about the dispensing side of the setup. Now have 5 fonts set up and ready to go. It's all adhoc for the moment while I try to sort out a bar design as well as a collar design (which is why they aren't plugged into the kegs). Eventually I foresee the 5 fonts all lined up together with 2 beer engines. Below are some pics.
> Grolsch will be pouring a pilsner, Lowenbrau a weizen, Fosters a golden ale, guinness an irish red ale and heineken an apple cider.





Now I know who's been snipping all the beer font auctions on ebay.


----------



## chriscapetrib

KoNG said:


> Very neat...!!!
> Interested.... tell me. why the taps so close and one sided....?



Hi KoNG

This freezer is in our kitchen - unlike it's ugly older brother (under the house) Unfortunately I have no Bar.. so this project to be successfully passed by the finance department had to be neat and unobtrusive. Taps are close together and offset for 2 reasons.
1.	To Only obstruct one Keg (that is CCing).
2.	So the drip tray can be small(unobtrusive to finance dept.).





:icon_cheers: 
Chris


----------



## MarkBastard

Looks great chris, good work.


----------



## cdbrown

blackbock said:


> Personally I would have had the Fosters pouring the cider


But it's from the UK and the fosters there is nice. Plus it is a HIT tap so if the head isn't quite right from the pour, just push the button on top for a top up.



t_c said:


> Now I know who's been snipping all the beer font auctions on ebay.



All purchased early last year from ebay.co.uk - if you check now there are heaps on there again and all going really cheap.

Chris - that setup is very nice. Blends in really well with the kitchen. Top job mate.


----------



## bonj

chriscapetrib said:


> Hi All
> 
> First post..... Just like to say thanks for everyone posting their photos.... there's some beautiful beer fridges, some works of art and well just some plain old functional jobs as well - all have contributed to ideas. Anyway here's my effort.
> F&P 215L Freezer, ETC - 300 temp controler mounted in compressor space, 110mm collar, enough space for 5 kegs plus gas.
> View attachment 25378
> 
> View attachment 25379
> 
> 
> Drip Tray comming soon!


Looking flash there, Chris. Well done.


----------



## raven19

chriscapetrib said:


> View attachment 25382



Bang up job, every kitchen in Australia should have one... so unobtrusive how could anyone's SWMBO complain!

Kids with busy hands may pose an issue though!

Bang up job.


----------



## chriscapetrib

raven19 said:


> Bang up job, every kitchen in Australia should have one... so unobtrusive how could anyone's SWMBO complain!
> 
> Kids with busy hands may pose an issue though!
> 
> Bang up job.


Thanks Raven19

and

Thanks all!!!!

I plan some locks to keep out the kids!!! and some mates with what many would call a drinking problem!

Chris


----------



## wakkatoo

Chris, that is great. Had to enlarge the pic to see where the taps were (thought they were on the fridge to start with)


----------



## chriscapetrib

wakkatoo said:


> Chris, that is great. Had to enlarge the pic to see where the taps were (thought they were on the fridge to start with)



Another 4 taps on the fridge.... not a bad idea! 

:icon_cheers: 

Chris


----------



## chappo1970

This a mates set up (was on another thread) but I reckon it's worthy of a spot in here. I set up a 3 tap font kegerator for him as I wasn't complete without it IMO...












He is a sparky but take a close look at all the neon/light signs that he has. There's also a retro space invaders table top arcade game and a pinball machine. Both sit inside as they are too expensive to leave outside but do come out at party time. The Drum seating there in the foreground were plasma cut steel drums that he had galvanised. Anyway enjoy I know I did!


----------



## Offline

I want one


----------



## samhighley

Thats a fricken sweet setup.


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> This a mates set up (was on another thread) but I reckon it's worthy of a spot in here. I set up a 3 tap font kegerator for him as I wasn't complete without it IMO...
> 
> <snip>
> 
> He is a sparky but take a close look at all the neon/light signs that he has. There's also a retro space invaders table top arcade game and a pinball machine. Both sit inside as they are too expensive to leave outside but do come out at party time. The Drum seating there in the foreground were plasma cut steel drums that he had galvanised. Anyway enjoy I know I did!


That looks awesome.


----------



## Cortez The Killer

What's the cash register for?


----------



## chappo1970

Cortez The Killer said:


> What's the cash register for?



The Knock Shop upstairs! :lol:


----------



## Steve

farrrrrrrrkinell! That is superb! Love the old red 50's style dining booth hidden away to the side too. Im gob smacked!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jayse

This thread is awesome, spent two nites reading through the whole damn thing looking for ideas, skimmed over some bits and looking at pix mostly but it took two nites. Some of you guys have put together such drool factor stuff, makes me want to delete my post back in the first few pages.
Be good to have another thread like this but everyone only posts once with some pictures and a brief discriptions, no banter or questions allowed. Be a good thread to drool over.
Might get this thread pinned to the top aswell since any thread with 50 pages should deserve it.

Anyway just got my new kegerator operational, ebay 300l new world 300 for $150, now its proberly 20-25 years old and who knows if it is really even worth that but it is 300l and supposedly in exellent working order so it was worth every cent too me. Fits 7 19L kegs even without a collar. Thats if you have shorter rheem/firestone whatever they are ones on the hump.
I put a collar on it for 50 bucks so i could mount all manner of things, thats $50 from home hardware so a hardware store thats not actually a rip off I'am sure could be done cheaper. My carpentary skills are second to only a beaver in that all I'am good at is piling a few bits of wood together. Lesson learnt for others with equally bad carpentary skills and no real tools is if i had my time over i would get the hardware store to cut the wood for the collar for you, as having few beers and getting out the handsaw doesn't do the best of job for a real nice flush fitting angle(but it will do the job.)

I am going five taps, ATM its only three, the old side bangers and a brumby with the creamer action i have had for years. But come friday hopefully my new perlick and celli will be here to join them, a big thanks to the stimulus package for that (for everything really). Also got a single tap font that i will mount somewhere, proberbly make a ledge to the side so the top of the lid is free.

Its still got a ways to go before its perfect, can't afford a gas manifold really so its two hand fulls of tee pieces for the gas lines ATM, wood collar is not sealed yet.

This post is getting too long sorry especially for something like this which is no where near in the league of many others here so heres some pics. Gunna be going with the old american pick up truck grey metal primer look like one of James Hetfields guitars.
Its looking good next to the fermentator just need a bar to go around this end.


----------



## JSB

I better add my new kegorator - be it now 4months old













Cheers
JSB


----------



## cliffo

Nice!

I've got the exact same setup. Same freezer, same manifold, same taps (albeit all 6 are Ventmatics).

Looks the goods!!

cliffo


----------



## shawnheiderich

holy shit that is the best one I have seen in a while Chappo. It will make mine look like a chook shed when it's complete.


----------



## tdack

JSB said:


> I better add my new kegorator - be it now 4months old
> 
> Cheers
> JSB



You need more kegs!


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Nice setup there JSB, 

What sort of freezer is that?


----------



## jayse

sweet jesus JSB how have you been? that thing is a cadillac, the brumbys' are looking out of place on each end though.
WOW is all i can say. Have to have a session in and around that one day i feel, name a day :chug:


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> This a mates set up (was on another thread) but I reckon it's worthy of a spot in here. I set up a 3 tap font kegerator for him as I wasn't complete without it IMO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a sparky but take a close look at all the neon/light signs that he has. There's also a retro space invaders table top arcade game and a pinball machine. Both sit inside as they are too expensive to leave outside but do come out at party time. The Drum seating there in the foreground were plasma cut steel drums that he had galvanised. Anyway enjoy I know I did!



I'm gunna buy me one of those when I get a divorce h34r: :lol: . That is awesome.

Brad


----------



## Jez

I got inspired on the weekend and finally finished my chest freezer conversion.




It turned out alright I reckon 

Jez


----------



## Ross

Jez said:


> I got inspired on the weekend and finally finished my chest freezer conversion.
> 
> View attachment 25810
> 
> 
> It turned out alright I reckon
> 
> Jez



That's an understatement - it's bloody fantastic, top work :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## samhighley

Jez said:


> I got inspired on the weekend and finally finished my chest freezer conversion.



Certainly gets the award for the world's largest collar! 

Top work. Where did you score the Wells tap?


----------



## Jez

haha, yep it's certainly a collar & a half :lol: Wasn't sure how high to go. It's a bit of overkill but I wound up needing the extra height for the brackets for the beer engine to attach to.

I got the Wells pump clip from ebay along with a Brains Bitter and a Theakstons Old Peculiar. The beer engine I got from Grumpys.


----------



## Offline

Nice work, love the beer engine too


----------



## Jez

Offline said:


> Nice work, love the beer engine too




It's just waiting for the Dr Smurto's Landlord I have in the fermenter.....


----------



## jayse

Jez said:


> I got inspired on the weekend and finally finished my chest freezer conversion.
> 
> View attachment 25810
> 
> 
> It turned out alright I reckon
> 
> Jez



Tis' lovely, was gunna go that height with my collar because it would have allowed me to fit my two 50 litre kegs on top of another but in the end I thought it would be just too hard reaching in and out too stuff around with everything plus getting the kegs in and out. As is I have cubes on the hump for clearing and I can just reach in down to the tap to take a sample.
Off course you couldn't lift a 50 litre keg in anyway but my plan is too ferment in two seperate 25-30l fermentors and rack into the keg when its in the freezeranator.

Have half the collar is built for that size but when I sized it up on the freezer is when I came to the above conclussion.

Anyway nice work Jez.

As for Chappo that tooheys new sign takes the bar down a peg or two on the wow factor :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

jayse said:


> As for Chappo that tooheys new sign takes the bar down a peg or two on the wow factor :lol:



Jayse go to the top of the class! I've been waiting for someone to pick that! :lol:


----------



## jayse

I don't know about top of the class but I'll do the school nurse


----------



## cdbrown

Jez said:


> I got inspired on the weekend and finally finished my chest freezer conversion.
> 
> View attachment 25810
> 
> 
> It turned out alright I reckon
> 
> Jez



That looks sweet. How have you set up the engine to pull from the kegs? I'm in the process of hacking some keg lids to use a 1/2" bulkhead fitting so I don't have to pull through the beer out post. Nice looking pump clip too - reminds me I need to go through mine to pick out some goodun's and then sell the rest.


----------



## Katherine

Chappo said:


> This a mates set up (was on another thread) but I reckon it's worthy of a spot in here. I set up a 3 tap font kegerator for him as I wasn't complete without it IMO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a sparky but take a close look at all the neon/light signs that he has. There's also a retro space invaders table top arcade game and a pinball machine. Both sit inside as they are too expensive to leave outside but do come out at party time. The Drum seating there in the foreground were plasma cut steel drums that he had galvanised. Anyway enjoy I know I did!




Imagine that you would never have to get a cab home again...

You know I kind of like the Tooheys New sign... we may not like it but Tooheys is part of Australian Culture.... 

I love that bar...


----------



## MarkBastard

yeah i agree katie, the tooheys new sign makes it feel more like a pub! just dont drink it and there's no probs!


----------



## chappo1970

:lol: 
Said mate wants me to brew him a Toohey's New clone!!! Just can't figure out where I can get that qty of cats p#ss from? The RSPCA just hang up on me... <_<


----------



## Katherine

His obviously going for the country feel... country pub with out Tooheys....

reminds me.... last year sometime going for a walk... you can't get a more loyal beer drinker then...


----------



## cdbrown

A VB drinker in Freo - blasphemous. Where's the swan draught sign?


----------



## Katherine

coogee...


----------



## Jez

jayse said:


> ...I thought it would be just too hard reaching in and out too stuff around with everything plus getting the kegs in and out.
> 
> Have half the collar is built for that size but when I sized it up on the freezer is when I came to the above conclussion...



Thanks Jase. You're right - It is a bit of a pain lifting things in and out. If I did it again I would prolly do what you've said & use a collar half the size.

Currently have Smurto's Golden Ale on tap - tastes absolutely delicious! The bottles tasted good but on tap is something else entirely.

And now that I have celli's I can see what all the fuss was about. They're bloody marvellous.

Jez


----------



## Jez

cdbrown said:


> That looks sweet. How have you set up the engine to pull from the kegs? I'm in the process of hacking some keg lids to use a 1/2" bulkhead fitting so I don't have to pull through the beer out post. Nice looking pump clip too - reminds me I need to go through mine to pick out some goodun's and then sell the rest.



Thanks mate. I haven't hooked the beer engine up properly as yet but will be going the bulhead thru the corny lid route with some of beerbelly's 1/2" wire ribbed hose.

I'm also waiting on a cask aspirator and a demand valve from the UK. Since it won't need too much C02 I'm thinking about hooking the keg up to a sodastream bottle like Guest Lurker has done since I have the adaptor and a spare reg already.

Jez


----------



## cdbrown

Doesn't the cask aspirator do the same job as a demand valve except the aspirator is on the gas side and valve on the beer side? Not seen any setups using both.


----------



## itmechanic

chriscapetrib said:


> Hi All
> 
> First post..... Just like to say thanks for everyone posting their photos.... there's some beautiful beer fridges, some works of art and well just some plain old functional jobs as well - all have contributed to ideas. Anyway here's my effort.
> F&P 215L Freezer, ETC - 300 temp controler mounted in compressor space, 110mm collar, enough space for 5 kegs plus gas.
> View attachment 25378
> 
> View attachment 25379
> 
> 
> Drip Tray comming soon!




Hi Mate

What font and taps have you got there? look like just the thing i am after!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Jez

cdbrown said:


> Doesn't the cask aspirator do the same job as a demand valve except the aspirator is on the gas side and valve on the beer side? Not seen any setups using both.




I thought most setups do use both - the aspirator for the gas side to keep a light blanket of C02 on the beer and the demand valve on the beer side close to the handpump. I read that a lot of beer engines have a built in non-return valve but a lot of of them are crap hence the use of a demand valve too. 

At least that was the impression I got after looking at a few pics and opinions over on the jimsbeerkit forum.

Jez


----------



## cdbrown

I think you can use either one, no need for both. Aspirator keeps the pressure in the kegs at around atmospheric and under CO2 so it won't push beer into the engine. The on demand means you can have the pressure in the kegs and will only open as you pull the handle. This way allows you to have a higher carbed beer. Guess it depends what you want.


----------



## Jez

cdbrown said:


> I think you can use either one, no need for both. Aspirator keeps the pressure in the kegs at around atmospheric and under CO2 so it won't push beer into the engine. The on demand means you can have the pressure in the kegs and will only open as you pull the handle. This way allows you to have a higher carbed beer. Guess it depends what you want.




Aha, ok. Now I get it. Thanks dude.

Jez


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Hi Jez, 

What sort of taps do you have on that kegerator?


----------



## Jez

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Hi Jez,
> 
> What sort of taps do you have on that kegerator?




The stainless celli's from craftbrewer. Absolutely great.

Jez


----------



## Doley

Still needs a lot of work. Will fit 6 kegs when its completed. managed to get SHMBO to agree to a 6 tap U type beer font only because i gave up 2 - one for her soda water and one for the kids soft drink. small price to pay i guess. 

I have 2 kegs at the moment on a pluto already have mates ringing up and asking if im home as they pull into the drive way for a free beer lol.


----------



## chriscapetrib

itmechanic said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> What font and taps have you got there? look like just the thing i am after!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul




Hi Paul

Sorry not sooner....just got the reply notification today!!!!
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=733

:icon_cheers: 
chris


----------



## Bongchitis

Hi guys. Great thread! And my inspiration to build 'Libby' :beerbang: . I wanted a family friendly drinks cart that you wouldn't mind having in your house, mind you she is still relegated to the gamesroom/basement but I am working on that. My mate and I have wheeled it down the street a couple of times for a party but I have found that the novelty value causes people to drink more and end up messy.

I basically rippped off bits and bobs from various jobs on this thread so I thank you all. I'm having problems getting the collar finnish I am after but once I sus that out a final clean up inside and out. She fits 4 kegs... just. Thats why I had to make the collar so high. Dual reg from Batz tweaked a bit... thanks mate. Fan and fridgemate hardwired and fridgemate mounted in compressor cavity. 3 Celli's... I love them. 'Kids corner' on the end for softdrink, the kids think its tops! B)


----------



## razz

Great job Bongchitis! If you can manage it, a close up of the reg mounting on the collar would be good.


----------



## Bongchitis

No worries mate. Pic below. The collar is 40mm thick too so I have just used countersunk, 40mm, 8g screws in each reg base. Pretty solid but you have to take the lot off to tinker.


----------



## chucke

Here's my rigged-up quasi real ale system. Alright, it's not a "kegging setup" but it's what I use in its place. This kinda/sorta approximates cask ale and the pump is a low budget beer engine. 

View attachment 26831


View attachment 26829


The refrigerator has a Ranco thermostat set at about 10-12c to approximate cellar temps. 

This system was inspired by the "real ale in a cube" concept, explained by Senior Morgan. (Thanks for the help.)


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Nice setup

How does the air get in to the cube ? Is there an open lid not visible in the pictures?


----------



## chucke

Cortez The Killer said:


> How does the air get in to the cube ?


 That's where the "kinda/sorta cask ale" comes into play. You can just drain the cubitainer as is, or for a more close to cask ale experience, tilt the cubitainer and open the spigot to allow air in.




> Is there an open lid not visible in the pictures?


 No, just the one.


----------



## notung

Hi chucke,

The 'cube' looks nice and small, which I think would be important for real ale at home, especially when oxygen is involved. The vessel looks like a sort of bag. I like the look of these - where did you get it from? Cheers mate.

Edit: Whoops, looks like you already named it a cubitainer before I posted. Still interested in how you hooked up the beer line...


----------



## chucke

OK, here's a picture that shows the cap/spigot. You attach plastic tubing to the spigot and the hand pump.




Here's where I bought everything except the pump.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.a...roduct_id=13654 

The cube is a gallon cubitainer insert and the cap/spigot is listed as 38mm Quick Serve Spigot. I don't know if this stuff is sold in your neck of the woods.


----------



## ///

Per Mr Chuck Esq, this is the bag-in-box that alot of the UK guys use for real ale take-aways, the bag folds in on itself, hence no oxygen egress.

Scotty


----------



## clintmo

Beer garden :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB

LOL, classic


----------



## tdack

Camping setup ... need to refine it a little, dragging an entire CO2 cylinder in the back of the 4WD isn't really the best way. I was determined that I wouldn't be drinking mega swill for the weekend though!






Collapsible cooler thingy worked OK with three bags of ice in the bottom, lasted the weekend just fine.


----------



## bonj

Troy Dack said:


> Camping setup ... need to refine it a little, dragging an entire CO2 cylinder in the back of the 4WD isn't really the best way. I was determined that I wouldn't be drinking mega swill for the weekend though!
> 
> Collapsible cooler thingy worked OK with three bags of ice in the bottom, lasted the weekend just fine.


Nice one Mr Dack. A Sodastream bottle would be just the ticket for that setup. It's great having beer on tap while camping though isn't it? I took my butchered sodastream/9L party setup over the Easter long weekend and it was fantastic.


----------



## PHARSYDE

The Keg fridge build begins....

I purchased a medium fridge to convert to a kegerator. 

Here it begins.... Mobility!!!!


----------



## PHARSYDE

Continued.....

And next adding the taps.........


----------



## bonj

I'm keen to see what you do with it, Pharside. :super:


----------



## PHARSYDE

Now on to the taps..........


----------



## hayden

very swisho


----------



## PHARSYDE

continued......

Well is all done and works better than expected.....

Have to thank Nev from Gryphon Brewing for all the parts and info over a few beers... Cheers mate

Now onto the next project. "The Silver Bullet" 

PHARSYDE


----------



## PHARSYDE

Bonj said:


> I'm keen to see what you do with it, Pharside. :super:




Hopefully use it ALOT!!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## bonj

PHARSYDE said:


> Hopefully use it ALOT!!! :icon_drunk:


:lol: awesome.... I was too quick to reply :/


----------



## Katherine

Now we just have to get Pharsyde over to the darksyde!

Looks good... You did that all in a couple of hours.... he he he


----------



## PHARSYDE

Katie said:


> Now we just have to get Pharsyde over to the darksyde!
> 
> Looks good... You did that all in a couple of hours.... he he he




Once i start Katie i cant stop...... hehehe

DARKSYDE here i come!! :beerbang:


----------



## hayden

where'd you get the old fridge for you "silver bullet" project? she's a real bewt


----------



## PHARSYDE

half-fix said:


> where'd you get the old fridge for you "silver bullet" project? she's a real bewt




Funny enough Ebay? 

Ive been searching for one for ages....... Fits two corny kegs perfect....

Just deciding to either fit taps in door or fit a font and taps on top? 

PHARSYDE


----------



## hayden

how tall is it? it's be a bit of a shame to cut holes in the front of it


----------



## PHARSYDE

half-fix said:


> how tall is it? it's be a bit of a shame to cut holes in the front of it




Thats what i was thinking? Its about 145cm max. 

With a small font it will be easy to get to and keep the kids away when i have get togethers!!!


----------



## hayden

sounds good, a removable drip would be an easy mount as well perhaps?


----------



## bonj

just make sure there are no gas lines in the top. There shouldn't be in the door. I reckon the door's the go. Would look great with a couple of silver cellis. :super:


----------



## PHARSYDE

Bonj said:


> just make sure there are no gas lines in the top. There shouldn't be in the door. I reckon the door's the go. Would look great with a couple of silver cellis. :super:




Yes true, i think with these there in the back lining but good thought..... The freezer section would have to be moved too!!! 

Lucky i'm a fridgie i suppose...


----------



## bonj

PHARSYDE said:


> Yes true, i think with these there in the back lining but good thought..... The freezer section would have to be moved too!!!
> 
> Lucky i'm a fridgie i suppose...


:lol: No need to listen to me then... haha 

But now that you've outed yourself, prepare for the bombardment of advice requests to arrive in your inbox... <_<


----------



## PHARSYDE

Bonj said:


> :lol: No need to listen to me then... haha
> 
> But now that you've outed yourself, prepare for the bombardment of advice requests to arrive in your inbox... <_<




Fridgie in training...... phew nearly put myself in it?? :huh: Thanks Bonj


----------



## hayden

im looking at learning to be a fridgey as well but probably not the best time to?


----------



## chappo1970

Fridgie you say huh? Hmmmmm? Keep you PM box clear is all I can say?

Retro fridge really needs a custom Candy Apple Red paint job with retro flames... Yeah that's what I talking about! B) 

Keep up the good Pharsyde! And keep us posted!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## PHARSYDE

half-fix said:


> im looking at learning to be a fridgey as well but probably not the best time to?




Its always a good time to become a fridgie....... Work is seasonal and plenty! Well in Perth anyways.


----------



## PHARSYDE

Chappo said:


> Fridgie you say huh? Hmmmmm? Keep you PM box clear is all I can say?
> 
> Retro fridge really needs a custom Candy Apple Red paint job with retro flames... Yeah that's what I talking about! B)
> 
> Keep up the good Pharsyde! And keep us posted!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo




Yes a deep candy apple red with chrome accents is the go Chappo, will keep you up to date......

PHARSYDE


----------



## chappo1970

PHARSYDE said:


> Yes a deep candy apple red with chrome accents is the go Chappo, will keep you up to date......
> 
> PHARSYDE



:super: 
Re-chrome the handle max $25, flame job up the side and have silver pinstripes...

I have been wanting to do up a retro fridge for ages for my bar. New fridges just don't float my boat.

Chappo


----------



## PHARSYDE

Chappo said:


> :super:
> Re-chrome the handle max $25, flame job up the side and have silver pinstripes...
> 
> I have been wanting to do up a retro fridge for ages for my bar. New fridges just don't float my boat.
> 
> Chappo



Now if i could also incorporate a lcd screen built into the door and live sport channels i would be set.... :icon_drool2: hehe


----------



## chappo1970

PHARSYDE said:


> Now if i could also incorporate a lcd screen built into the door and live sport channels i would be set.... :icon_drool2: hehe



Oh yeah now we're talking! :icon_drool2: I was gong to suggest cutting a little door into the big door so that the taps and tray could slide out when needed and then retracted when not in use. I thought that might be a little over the top but I guess not now LOL!

Chappo


----------



## mossyrocks

PHARSYDE,

Something else you may consider, I have one of those old retro fridges (Pope - painted black) and I have my tap and drip tray on the right handside and the gas line coming in from the lefthand side.

Cheers,

Mossy


----------



## PHARSYDE

mossyrocks said:


> PHARSYDE,
> 
> Something else you may consider, I have one of those old retro fridges (Pope - painted black) and I have my tap and drip tray on the right handside and the gas line coming in from the lefthand side.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mossy



True Mossy, that maybe the way..... Wheres the pics of yours??


----------



## mossyrocks

PHARSYDE,

I'll put one up tomorrow morning. It saves spoiling that magnificent old front door with the big Pope emblem on it.

Cheers,

Mossy


----------



## PHARSYDE

mossyrocks said:


> PHARSYDE,
> 
> I'll put one up tomorrow morning.



Awesome, i look forward to it.....

Cheers


----------



## mossyrocks

PHARSYDE,

Here are the pics of my currently dirty old Pope fridge with the tap on one side and the gas inlet on the other plus a look inside.

I angle the 2 kegs back at the base as sometimes I put the gas bottle in the fridge with the kegs.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Katherine

Mossy what vintage??? love the handle . Wierdly I have just purchased a yellow retro fridge (westinghouse) and I remember years back my dad had his dads beer fridge which is also sprayed yellow his was a kelvinator tho...


----------



## mossyrocks

Katie,

I don't know what year the old girl is but she certainly keeps things cold.


----------



## zxhoon

G'day, been lurking for a while and finally heading towards a kegerator setup...

I purchased the following Ansett food/drinks trolley for $250.















it also came with the following gear inside it:















Bit of a bargain assuming it all works, nothing has been hooked up but list price from Engel is about $800 for one of those units..

Runs on 240V AC, 24V or 12V DC which is pretty sweet. For most of the time it will be plugged into the wall, but can run on a car battery if needed for taking outdoors for BBQs or camping.

Once the chiller is all fitted it will hold 2 kegs, gas will be external until I get a small gas bottle just for pouring...

Hopefully I can get my A into G and get it all fitted up in the coming weeks, I've had a keg in the fridge out in the garage for about 6 months that needs tapping haha

Still tossing up keeping it all original on the outside, tap mounted thru the door with a drip tray, or giving it a full re-paint... 

The top is a little worse for wear being thin aluminium and the sides have a few dings in them so I'm thinking of re-doing the top with some 1.6mm aluminium plate and maybe some rails so glasses/munchies/etc can sit on top without falling off, for the sides I might try to find some decent insulation that isn't too thick so I can increase the efficiency of it.

The doors will need better sealing but that shouldn't be too much hassle.

Let me know what you think, if you have any ideas, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## Supra-Jim

PHarsyde,

IF you didn't want to molest the external look of the fridge, and lets face it, these things look awesome when restored, could you install a false door inside the fridge to mount the taps.

I don't have a pic to illustrate the idea, and i don't know if you have enough room to do it and fit two kegs. But the idea would be to leave the door as it, then open the orginal door and you would see a false door, with taps and drip tray mounted on it. This would serve a few purposes:

Taps would stay clean and cold
Fridge stays unmolested/looks cool
Fridge would still stay cool if you repeatedly opened the door, as the false door would keep the cool in.

Just another idea (all be it a little more complicated) to consider.

Cheers SJ


----------



## hughman666

I've been working on moving my kegging setup from a fridgemounted-taps setup ...



to a full bar setup...it's still a work in progress...



the font is chilled with glycol which is pumped via a pond pump in a resevoir in the freezer...



and the glycol lines, which still need to be insulated, go through the wall into the garage/brewery where the keg fridge sits. the glycol resevoir is in the freezer section of the keg fridge. this keeps all of the plumbing out of sight...a fully plumbed in sink section will sit in this space so the lines will be concealed...



and this is the keg fridge, there is still room for 2 more kegs...



now i just need to fit the sink, add some shelving underneath the inside of the bar and we'll be done!


----------



## PistolPatch

So when's the brew day Hughman? It's been way too long.

If you don't already have a sink, let me know and I'll grab you a freebee from a kitchen rip-out.


----------



## hughman666

that looks the shit wally!!!



wally said:


> I finally got around to finishing off my portable set up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 28390
> View attachment 28391
> 
> 
> 
> Wally


----------



## kegpig

nice work wally


----------



## sumo

wally said:


> I finally got around to finishing off my portable set up.



Very nice Wally! Any chance you can tell me what are the parts between the CO2 cylinder and reg? sizes etc?


----------



## andy081969

Doc said:


> Akso now provide a fridge with tap already installed.
> Not sure if it is avail in Australia though. Would be ideal for those that could handle only have one beer on tap at a time (and then only 5 litres  )
> 
> Doc




My Missus purchased my setup for my 40th Birthday - nice to know she loves me and supports my hobbie


Retail aroun $1400 - $1600 with Gas Bottle 3 Kegs and all fittings - Picked it up on Ebay for less than 1k, working away from home has never been harder


----------



## doon

who from ebay did you get it from?? really considering going this way now to save space instead of having a big chest freezer


----------



## bonj

That looks like a kegmate available from a couple of the forum sponsors above. I'm personally looking at one too since my chest freezer (back in this thread somewhere) has karked it.


----------



## clarkey7

Bonj said:


> That looks like a kegmate available from a couple of the forum sponsors above. I'm personally looking at one too since my chest freezer (back in this thread somewhere) has karked it.


I recently bought one from Rosco ( AKA Little Creatures - since Brisbane Extra :lol: )

I am really happy with it. It is a very slick professional looking setup and the 3 micromatic taps are much easier to pour from for the great unwashed than the swing taps on my home made Kegerator. Visualise beer icecream all over the walls, drip tray, floor and fridge.  

It fits 3 corny kegs in it......and I like the idea of being able to chuck a commercial beer keg in there if needs be.

Cheers,

PB


----------



## sumo

wally said:


> Hi Sumo,
> 
> It's a Soda Stream Adaptor, from here.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wally



Thanks Wally, I thought you had put it together! I bought the smaller one and regret it now after loosing a couple of bottles!


----------



## andy081969

doon said:


> who from ebay did you get it from?? really considering going this way now to save space instead of having a big chest freezer




I picked it up from an Ebay Shop running out of Melbourne - just the fridge with taps, regulator and lines cost 495 + postage, picked up the gas cylinder from the same person, Kegs came from WA and the cornelius fittings came from local HB shop


----------



## mr_tyreman

heres my lil setup...what can i say, it gets beer cold 

* incase your wondering i have a temp controller on the fridge because the fridge just seems to freeze everything in it on its own.


----------



## raven19

mr_tyreman said:


> heres my lil setup...what can i say, it gets beer cold



no complaints here! nice.


----------



## gregs

This is a great tread; here are some pic's of my keg set up .cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy

that looks great gregs. nice work


----------



## gregs

And some more pic's, These pic's are during the build.


----------



## cliffo

gregs said:


> This is a great tread; here are some pic's of my keg set up .cheers



That Sir, is some fine work.

Looks great!!

cliffo


----------



## eric8

I have been trying to decide if I should do the white paint or wood look when I do my kegerator but didn't know what it would look like, if I can get mine as half as good as yours Gregs I would be stoked!!
How did you do the recess behind the taps and the recess around the top for the basket to sit in?

:icon_cheers: 
Eric


----------



## Cocko

Gregs,

Can I have please have it?

Cheers


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

eric8 said:


> How did you do the recess behind the taps and the recess around the top for the basket to sit in?
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> Eric



At a guess I would say that it was done by a router, correct me if I'm wrong Gregs.

Also what chest freezer did you use Gregs, and how many cornies can you fit?

Farside.


----------



## eric8

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> At a guess I would say that it was done by a router, correct me if I'm wrong Gregs.
> 
> Also what chest freezer did you use Gregs, and how many cornies can you fit?
> 
> Farside.


I can see that the fron tand rear of the taps is more than likely a router, wish I had one!! Can't tell about the top where the lid comes down though, looks like the wood is slightly thinner with a kind of lip sitting on top of thicker wood. If you get my drift.

It's an F & P freezer, slimeline I think as mine is the same. Also looks the same size as mine, which is 215 litres. It would fit six cornies if I had a sweet looking collar like that!


----------



## gregs

To all who are interested this collar was built useing a standard Makita circular saw and router. The timber size used was 175mm x 70mm the thickness of material (70mm) was to match the wall thickness of the freezer and the hight (175mm) was used so the original baskets could be used, this leaves enough room underneath them to house your kegs with the lines attached. The bottom of the coller is recessed or checked out with the circular saw( I'm not a builder "terminology") to fit the top of the freezer opening so as to have a flush finnish on the inside. The top was also checked out to accept the origonal baskets; perfect place to mount a fan. The rebate for the taps was done with the router; measure your rebate size, (length and width) needed for your taps then measure the distance from the centre of your router too the out side edge of the router base and add that measurement to the length and width measurements of the rebate size. With these measurements make a rectangle frame from scrap timber (internal frame measurements only) and firmly clamp the frame into position so it can not move. Put the router in the centre of the frame and set the depth so as to take small amounts at a time,this only allows the router bit to travel over the area needed. I used Celi taps, the shanks are quite short and the router depth bottomed out and wasn't deep enough so I also rebated the front side of the taps as well. All rebates where done prior to screwing together, the screws are counter sunk deeply and the holes are pluged with stainless round bar.


----------



## Greg Lawrence

eric8 said:


> I can see that the fron tand rear of the taps is more than likely a router, wish I had one!!



Eric, give us a yell if you want to borrow my router.


----------



## gregs

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> At a guess I would say that it was done by a router, correct me if I'm wrong Gregs.
> 
> Also what chest freezer did you use Gregs, and how many cornies can you fit?
> 
> Farside.




The freezer size is 500 litres and I have 9 kegs with room to spare, the unit will hold 13 kegs but who needs that many. The reason I have 9 is I batch brew at 60 litres at a time and have 3 flavers on the go at any one time. Cheers


----------



## sav

Pics of my finished freezer


----------



## sav

And another


----------



## gregs

sav that is one smik looking coller mat, well done. cheers gregs


----------



## craigauz

Linz said:


> Heres mine




Mate just getting into all this but with the freezer set up how doesnt your beer freeze ? do you set up your own thermostat?


----------



## Greg Lawrence

craigauz said:


> Mate just getting into all this but with the freezer set up how doesnt your beer freeze ? do you set up your own thermostat?



Either change the thermostat, or even easier get one of these http://www.craftbrewer.com/shop/details.asp?PID=718


----------



## gregs

eric8 said:


> I can see that the fron tand rear of the taps is more than likely a router, wish I had one!! Can't tell about the top where the lid comes down though, looks like the wood is slightly thinner with a kind of lip sitting on top of thicker wood. If you get my drift.
> 
> It's an F & P freezer, slimeline I think as mine is the same. Also looks the same size as mine, which is 215 litres. It would fit six cornies if I had a sweet looking collar like that!




Eric; here are some drawings of how I built my collar, the fist one is the circular saw cuts and the second is how I set up the router for the taps, I hope this helps. cheers. 

View attachment Drawings_Kegerator.bmp


----------



## gregs

gregs said:


> Eric; here are some drawings of how I built my collar, the fist one is the circular saw cuts and the second is how I set up the router for the taps, I hope this helps. cheers.



View attachment Drawings_re_kegerator_collar.bmp


----------



## jonocarroll

After much thought and preparation, and a mere three trips to the hardware store during the day, my beer fridge has been promoted to keg fridge with taps!  







No kegs inside just yet, but nothing to put in them anyway, so waiting patiently. 3 fermenters churning away in preparation. I've left room for a third tap, just in case I get greedy. I have a feeling that 3 cornies will fit in there.

If I can give any advice in the spirit of 'pay-it-forward' it would be that the seals are a b!tch to get right, and mine weren't even close with the screws under hand-tightening - a power tool is required. Oh, and make sure you get the right size hole saw... I may have been given incorrect advice (one trip to the hardware store was just for an appropriate file). <_< 

Many thanks to whoever had the masonite idea - it certainly looks better than the old door mount, which was in such a state that if you put your ear to it, you could hear it begging to be ripped out and put out of its misery.

Now to finish building my stir plate...


----------



## clean brewer

Hello all, Finally after a little work and collection of goods, I have finished(for now) my Kegerator...  

The 1st Picture is the Initial Paint Job I had given my $10 Fridge off Ebay and was using Bronco Taps to begin with..



These are the Pics of the Finished job after today... Paint was Hammer Finish Black, Nice piece of 450x300mm Foggy perspex for Splashback, 2 SS Perlick Taps and a 350mm Long SS Drip Tray.. :super: I also bought a couple Faucet Spout Plugs to put over the end of the tap to keep the shit out(great for $1.90 each)...






[attac
hment=28870:IMG_0288.JPG]


 

My Fridge hold 4 kegs and I have 3.5 metres of Beer line running for each keg and it poured perfectly right from the start.. :beerbang: I have spaced the Taps enough to be able to put in another 2 if need be, but will be very happy with 2 for now.. I may even save some money on Electricity aswell by not opening the Fridge all the time to pour from the Bronco Tap...

Cheers
:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970

Farkin awesome CB. Love it you know this means you HAVE to have a brew day, do you you?

Love the perlick taps :beerbang: 

Cheers Chappo


----------



## Gavo

Good to see it together CB, shame to see the print go though. I do like the perspex splashback.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970

gavo said:


> Good to see it together CB, shame to see the print go though. I do like the perspex splashback.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.




Where's your photo's Gavo? You must near setup by now mate?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Gavo

Chappo said:


> Where's your photo's Gavo? You must near setup by now mate?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



Yeah its up and running but I need to make the handles yet (trying to get hold of some sheoak, otherwise they will be redwood) and I want to make a timber front for the fridge with a shelf for a removable drip tray. Probably a flash for the shed though. I have a modified shelf system and room for three kegs and the 6kg CO2 bottle.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970

gavo said:


> Yeah its up and running but I need to make the handles yet (trying to get hold of some sheoak, otherwise they will be redwood) and I want to make a timber front for the fridge with a shelf for a removable drip tray. Probably a flash for the shed though. I have a modified shelf system and room for three kegs and the 6kg CO2 bottle.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



Hey I've got some black sassafrass (I think that's right?) which would be ideal the grain is tight and sexy, oh and the colours are like tan marbled ebony. I know it's a protected rainforest tree but I got my hands on it legit. Anyways how's about I get enough to ya for my handles and yours?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Farkin awesome CB. Love it you know this means you HAVE to have a brew day, do you you?
> 
> Love the perlick taps :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers Chappo



Thanks Chappo, PM is coming your way in relation to Brew Day.. h34r: 


> Good to see it together CB, shame to see the print go though. I do like the perspex splashback.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.


Cheers Gavo, did you like the print? That took me a bit, but thought it was a little tacky.. Sorry, would have liked to have caught up a little more when you were up but just needed a little more notice, was great to catch up again though...  



CB


----------



## Gavo

Chappo said:


> Hey I've got some black sassafrass (I think that's right?) which would be ideal the grain is tight and sexy, oh and the colours are like tan marbled ebony. I know it's a protected rainforest tree but I got my hands on it legit. Anyways how's about I get enough to ya for my handles and yours?



Protection won't help it if it's already dead will it? Your on Chappo.




clean brewer said:


> Cheers Gavo, did you like the print? That took me a bit, but thought it was a little tacky.. Sorry, would have liked to have caught up a little more when you were up but just needed a little more notice, was great to catch up again though...



No worries CB I usually don't find much time to spare when only on hols for a week anyway, Maybe next time you could e like a tourist and come and have a few beers on the balcony. Not really tacky.

Now to satisfy some curiosity here are a couple of interior pics.






Now those aren't really xxxx and the TED's are my brothers and he wouldn't take them back home. Thinks he is doing me a favor. 

Anyways there it is I will post up the pic's of the front when I get it hoe I want, that could be a while.





Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer

Cool Gavo.. That looks a massive fridge?? Does it still hold 4 kegs with the door lining still in and the Gas bottle gone? Really like that shelving to the right.. :super: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Gavo

Yep it will still hold four kegs with the lining still there although I would have to make a small cutout where the two chamois are sitting. Fridge/Freezer is a 480 litre that was a year old when we were first married, it is now 21 years old. It has survived three moves and some storage time.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer

Mine was the same, held 3 x 19ltr kegs and the 9ltr keg with the lining in, but just wouldnt fit 4 because of the Butter compartment, so just put in a new lining... Miss the bit of Door Shelving though....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Cocko

Gentlemen,

Some nice rigs coming home to roost!!

[Sorry, didn't wanna quote and waste room.. in fact I better delete my sig too!! :lol: ]

CB: Seriously awesome mate - I don't know art but I know that is one NICE piece of kit!! Awesome.... Love the splash back...

Gavo: Nice fridge, 480!! 4 Kegs! good work... love the shelving too ... man that will end up quite the beast me thinks.. well done!

Chappo:  

I could squeeze four kegs in mine and run the gas external but I am yet to brew enough and drink that little that I could justify having more than 2 taps.... 2 is good, will have 3 - any more than that and you are brewing to often and drinking too little!!  


:beerbang:


EDIT: CB, how cool is that sticker!!


----------



## Batz

OK time I posted a few pics of my set up.






I wanted that 'rustic' look so I made the bar from pine garden poles and sleepers,a little stain and varnish and some old corrugated iron.The top is a Camphor Laural slab coated with liquid glass.The whole bar cost me very little to build.




The freezer sits under the bar, I bolted a couple of planks of timber to the top.This makes it look better and also gives the font some grunt to attach to,otherwise it would wobble a bit as it a five tap, flooded job and fairly heavy.




So I can load and unload kegs I made the bar top with hinges,this is a recent change and by far easier than what I did previously.





Freezer open.


Batz


----------



## Fents

nice on batz. sexy purple tap handles 

i want that wonder exlier poster!


----------



## captaincleanoff

Hey Batz, I have that same Cannabis extract exlier poster!! 

Found it at an antique shop last year, had to have it!


----------



## clean brewer

Batz,

Love that Hobgoblin Print... :beerbang: "Whats the matter Lagerboy, afraid you may taste something" :lol: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Leigh

Brilliant Batz. Love the rustic look myself.


----------



## Batz

clean brewer said:


> Batz,
> 
> Love that Hobgoblin Print... :beerbang: "Whats the matter Lagerboy, afraid you may taste something" :lol:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




I have a few different Hobgoblin posters, lots of metal signs as well.
Bet nobody else has a mirror like this one ! I found it in a second hand shop and the guy so wrapped someone was actually going to buy it, he had to ask where the hell I was going the hang such a hideous thing. I've got the perfect spot I told him :lol: 




_Mirror mirror on the wall, I promise never to brew a wheat beer at all_

Batz


----------



## cdbrown

Looks nice Batz - what is the height and depth of the bar if you can remember?


----------



## Batz

It's 1100mm high and 560mm wide at the slabs widest point.
I took a tape down the local pub to measure up the bar and stools hight :lol: The stools were made by a Gympie guy and only cost me $40.00 each,anyone who's been to the bat-cave can vouch on the weight of the buggers.

Batz


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> It's 1100mm high and 560mm wide at the slabs widest point.
> I took a tape down the local pub to measure up the bar and stools hight :lol: The stools were made by a Gympie guy and only cost me $40.00 each,anyone who's been to the bat-cave can vouch on the weight of the buggers.
> 
> Batz


Is that width including the chesty?


----------



## hefevice

Batz said:


> OK time I posted a few pics of my set up.
> 
> 
> 
> Batz



Awesome!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Is that width including the chesty?



No the freezer sticks out quite a bit more that the bar.This works quite well for pouring and serving beers.

Batz


----------



## Carbonator

I'm going "out on a limb" here, but it seems every "home bar" is generic in design -an area for the "Barman" with stools on the other side of the Bar.

How come no one has designed a self-serve bar with nice wooden bench up against the wall with backwards facing fonts to do self serve?

This could save about 2 sq M of floor space for a Barman to stand in that never got the job in the first place!


----------



## Batz

Carbonator said:


> I'm going "out on a limb" here, but it seems every "home bar" is generic in design -an area for the "Barman" with stools on the other side of the Bar.
> 
> How come no one has designed a self-serve bar with nice wooden bench up against the wall with backwards facing fonts to do self serve?
> 
> This could save about 2 sq M of floor space for a Barman to stand in that never got the job in the first place!




I find that apart from the introduction beers, I rarely stand behind my bar.
Funny but there's always a few bar men/ladies willing to take on the role, I'm happy the hand over the bat-bar to willing hosts.You will always find a person willing make his/her way to behind the bar.


Batz


----------



## cdbrown

I guess it's just the traditional way - I'm trying to design mine which will have the barman behind with the taps (and glasses and other alc bottles) and the punters on the other side. One way I look at it is just like a table so that people can actually go on either side.


----------



## Batz

cdbrown said:


> I guess it's just the traditional way - I'm trying to design mine which will have the barman behind with the taps (and glasses and other alc bottles) and the punters on the other side. One way I look at it is just like a table so that people can actually go on either side.




Your bar your choice hey?

Batz


----------



## porky

Batz said:


> Your bar your choice hey?
> 
> Batz



Absolutely true.

We have a screen room on the back of the house with a bar and beer fridge. We sit on both sides of the bar, beer fridge is close by. 
Also houses a spa and a pinball machine and a tv. No reason to leave really. 
This suits us fine....others have more traditional type bars....depends on where you live as well...we live outside, with a patio heater for the cold nights.. not too many of those though.
We are also retired, and left all the "collectible" stuff behind... no posters on the walls. Many moves ago..it happens. 
Point is what ever works for you.
A pic of the bar.
Pics of the fridge on our site...
http://www.tigereye.net.au/bluedog/equipment.html

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

Doc said:


> Here is my keg fridge, which is in our kitchen.
> 
> The taps are Lancer taps but I have replaced the Tooheys New and VB tap handles that came with them with the Speights and Speights Old Dark handles that a mate managed to score for me in NZ. Thank god he did as being a kiwi boy I couldn't live with the New and VB handles
> 
> Actually I have also just scored two Goesser tap handles from Austria. Can't wait for them to arrive.
> 
> Cheers,
> Doc



Hey Doc,

Kiwi here too, from Napier.
Love the Speights handle, very nice.

Kev


----------



## Greg Lawrence

Yeastie Beastie said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> Kiwi here too, from Napier.
> Love the Speights handle, very nice.
> 
> Kev



:icon_offtopic: Choice win last night aye bro.
Well not that choice really, both teams played like crap.

Gregor (ex Tauranga)


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

Gregor said:


> :icon_offtopic: Choice win last night aye bro.
> Well not that choice really, both teams played like crap.
> 
> Gregor (ex Tauranga)



:icon_offtopic: It was awesome, had a fitty on it too :super:


----------



## wetwired

I thought I'd post my work in progress kegerator setup here that I've been working on the past few months.

I'll start with some in progress pics along with a rendered view of it I did in Maya. Ignore the timeframe text in the pics, as you can see it was a garage full of crap to begin with. I did this along with the help of my retired builder father.









These pics are little old, I've since got the TV and TV stand ($25 from ebay ) I will get a couch in there as soon as we buy a new one for inside the house (the old one will go out into this new beer room)











I still have yet to put the mirrors on (maybe tonight I'll do that) and then I'll look into getting a nice stainless steel driptray.

The cupboards and benchtop came from Ikea, the kickboards had to be custom built to get it over the height of the kegerator, and I've simply just drilled 2 holes through the bench big enough to fit the beer lines through, with some styrofoam between the bench and the top of the kegerator to fill the small gap. I also painted some moisture sealant around the inside of the drilled hole to prevant moisture from the fridge getting into and wrecking the benchtop. I've just drilled a hole in the side of the cupboard to the left of the kegerator and run the gas line in to a Co/2 bottle inside.

It should hopefully all be ready and complete in time for my 30th in 2 weeks, for it I've got a friend (Bill8o on AHB forum) doing a nice all grain fat yak clone and I'm doing some fresh wort kits, a smokey\chocolatey amber ale, a hefeweizen and a lager wort kit with american ale yeast dry hopped with nelson sauvin hops.


----------



## Steve

Very nice indeed!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Batz

That's flash as !

Batz


----------



## jdonly1

Fook thats nice :icon_cheers:


----------



## churchy

Nice room but what happened to the roller door?Is it still there looking from the driveway or did you brick it up?




Andrew


----------



## Yeastie Beastie

Someone has good taste....That is beautiful work wetwired.
You may have convinced me to have a chat with SWMBO about our tax return...


----------



## wetwired

we closed in the front where the roller door was, it was a 2 car garage and we actually put that roller door at the back of the 2nd garage so you can get easy access through to the back.


----------



## reg

That is one sweet room.
Looks awesome well done


----------



## tomtoro

Hi all,

I just wanted to announce the completion of the bar I have been building for the last few months, and to show you all a few pics. It's a 10 tap flooded effort with prep bench and a serving bench, but since pictures tell a thousand words I'll shut up and let you see for yourselves. At any rate, I'm pretty proud of my efforts seeing as I'd never used a circular saw in my life.

Costs were approximately $400 for wood and other materials, $120 for a dozen lockable castor wheels, $800 for the font and all the taps, $350 for the fridges second hand, and about another $400 for things like glycol, a pump, plumbing parts and lines etc. So not cheap, but it's not small scale either. All it needs now is some bar stools and a name. Suggestions are welcome.

Tom


----------



## jdonly1

WOW,droollllllll


----------



## cdbrown

Top work Tom. Any more pics from behind the bar? Where are you running the glycol from?

wetwired - nice and flash bar area mate.


----------



## Pennywise

Well I was happy with my 2 tap set up in the lounge room, till now, freaking awesome room wetwired, and just as awesome tomtoro.


----------



## marlow_coates

Come on Tom, wheres a shot of the Pool Table?

Your holding out on everyone


----------



## tomtoro

cdbrown said:


> Top work Tom. Any more pics from behind the bar? Where are you running the glycol from?



Good question mate. It turns out that the logistics of getting enough fridge space to chill 10 kegs and getting enough freezer space to keep a reservoir big enough for 10 taps worth of glycol was a fair nightmare. In the end I have had to settle for a compromise. I have a chest freezer on the bar tender's left that has a fridgemate and keeps 6 kegs of beer cold. I then have a freezer on the bar tender's right that is running as a plain freezer (see photo below)




The idea is to serve 6 beers cold at any one time from the fridgemate freezer, but then the other 4 taps have to be taken up by stuff that will be stored at room temperature and served over ice. The plan at this stage is for a keg of ginger beer, a keg of cider, a keg of post mix cola, and a keg of post mix lemonade. These will all sit under the bar in the area around the freezer on the right.

I understand that serving such drinks at room temperature is not ideal, and will mean less co2 will be disolved into them, but it's a price i'm willing to pay.

Other than that, the glycol sits a bin-like contraption in half of the freezer on the right with an aquarium pump connected to some hoses that complete the system.The other half of the freezer is occupied by a couple of whole rumps, a few kg of bacon, a few kg of sausages and several bags of ice, all for just in case.




Due to height constraints under the bar and because it made plumbing the lines easier in the end I have actually removed the original lids from the chest freezers and replaced them with some very snug fitting wood and foam substitutes instead. They are actually very well insulated, and are clearly fairly airtight or else i'd have some major frosting issues inside the freezer. 

As you can also see from the top photo, the freezer on the right is intentionally placed only partly under the bar. This is so that the other half of that freezer (the side with all the meat and ice in it) can be accessed easily without having to move the bar (or the freezer). To aid this I made the lid for that freezer in 2 pieces so that the bar tender can very easily get to the meaty goodness underneath, or get quickly to the ice on top for serving any of the room temp kegs.



(note that the top 2 bags of ice have been removed for the photo)

It was not considered necessary for the bar tender to need that leg room anyway.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Daniel.lear

Guys,

Where do you guys get all of your awesome fonts?? I've seen the cheap tower ones on ebay, but i guess i'm being picky.

What im after is either a (minimum 4 tap, prefer 6) T-shaped font or a U-shaped Font :icon_cheers: . If U-shaped i'll prob just air cool with ducted cool air from within the freezer blowing in one end.

if anyone has access to/has one for sale, i'd be interested. 

Am also considering manufacturing my own if economically viable. Has anyone build their own before? There is a couple of resouces on the net but not a lot.

Cheers

Leary


----------



## Batz

Leary said:


> Guys,
> 
> Where do you guys get all of your awesome fonts?? I've seen the cheap tower ones on ebay, but i guess i'm being picky.
> 
> What im after is either a (minimum 4 tap, prefer 6) T-shaped font or a U-shaped Font :icon_cheers: . If U-shaped i'll prob just air cool with ducted cool air from within the freezer blowing in one end.
> 
> if anyone has access to/has one for sale, i'd be interested.
> 
> Am also considering manufacturing my own if economically viable. Has anyone build their own before? There is a couple of resouces on the net but not a lot.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Leary




Send GMK a PM, the 5 tap font I scored off him was brand new and a very good price, then sold my 2 and a 3 tap font that he sold me second hand some time before.
Nice bloke that'll see you right.

Oh and none of the second hand fonts I bought off Kenny needed re-plating like I've seen on the font threads of late!

Batz


----------



## schooey

Leary, I bought mine off another fellow AHB member by the name of DickoACT. Four pour Andale in excellent nic with 4 DA taps, reconditioning kits for the same, new line, collets and everything else I needed for $500. Worth sending him a PM to see if he has anything at the moment, I know a few other members have purchased fonts from him as well with excellent service


----------



## Elbow

Well, here's my humble three keg set-up  
Before:


and after:



I live in Moorabbin, hence Moo Bar! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko

Looks great Elbow... nice blackboard styles!

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Budron

Ok, I finally finish my kegging setup

I scored a super old chest freezer from the in-laws (still works like a charm).
The only problem was that the compressor took up about 200mm from the whole bottom, no step. So I decided to put a collar on to make it high enough, which meant in the end I could fit 4 kegs instead of just 2.
I wanted to have the setup in the house and according to SWMBO it had to look good. So i decided on going for the coffin style setup.

Here she is, i'm filling a keg today and will put her to use over the weekend.






Expansion for 2 more taps, when funds become available





I haven't decided to spay paint the bottom of the freezer, or make a frame and cover with wood.





Insulated the coffin, you can also see the collar





The 2 holes are for sucking cold air up(fan from underneath), and the other for letting it circulate/hoses


----------



## marlow_coates

Budron, thats beautiful.
Looks clean and professional, and isn't too big.

Congrats on the setup.

Marlow


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Looks great!

How much work is it to get in and change the kegs etc

Cheers


----------



## Budron

Not too much trouble, Just open the lid as usual. The hinges hold the weight.










EDIT: I do have to take all the pint glasses off the top, obviously, which is a pit of a pain


----------



## mr_tyreman

my setup has just moved up a notch...

my old keg fridge has become a ferment fridge...and now i can chill 3 kegs in my new fridge.


----------



## WobblyBoot

Love the pics in here. Big inspiration.

Re-assembling my keg setup after a few years overseas (beer research). Still have my kegs*, but sold the fridge. I'd never thought of using a chest freezer. Looks like a cracker of an idea.

One question:

Anyone know a good place to get a temperature controller that doesn't need an electrician to set up? Seen some articles on the net that say there are ones that go between the power point and your freezer, with a thermostat that sits inside with the kegs.

* Still have some beer in my old kegs, brewed in 2006. Fingers crossed it's still drinkable!

Cheers.

WB


----------



## Thunderlips

WobblyBoot said:


> Anyone know a good place to get a temperature controller that doesn't need an electrician to set up? Seen some articles on the net that say there are ones that go between the power point and your freezer, with a thermostat that sits inside with the kegs.


Like this?
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7369

I have one connected to my ferment fridge.

In the years I've had it I've never had a problem.


----------



## Doogiechap

WobblyBoot said:


> Love the pics in here. Big inspiration.
> 
> Re-assembling my keg setup after a few years overseas (beer research). Still have my kegs*, but sold the fridge. I'd never thought of using a chest freezer. Looks like a cracker of an idea.
> 
> One question:
> 
> Anyone know a good place to get a temperature controller that doesn't need an electrician to set up? Seen some articles on the net that say there are ones that go between the power point and your freezer, with a thermostat that sits inside with the kegs.
> 
> * Still have some beer in my old kegs, brewed in 2006. Fingers crossed it's still drinkable!
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> WB



Sinkas may still have this for sale.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## WobblyBoot

Legends!

I missed that page on the Grain & Grape website. What sinkas has for sale looks good too.

Cheers,

WB


----------



## Guest Lurker

Carbonator said:


> I'm going "out on a limb" here, but it seems every "home bar" is generic in design -an area for the "Barman" with stools on the other side of the Bar.
> 
> How come no one has designed a self-serve bar with nice wooden bench up against the wall with backwards facing fonts to do self serve?
> 
> This could save about 2 sq M of floor space for a Barman to stand in that never got the job in the first place!



I'm with you on that one. Put the taps on a wall, put the fridges behind the wall, maximum entertaining space actually inside the bar. Its all self serve at my place.


----------



## bowie in space

> Like this?
> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7369
> 
> I have one connected to my ferment fridge.
> 
> In the years I've had it I've never had a problem.


 
Hey thunderlips, does the probe just hang from the roof of your fridge and hang suspended in the air? Is it easy to set up and does it maintain a constant temperature?

One last question, would it work it a chest freezer? I've read chest freezers are a lot cheaper to run than a fridge.

Cheers
Bowie


----------



## opposition

Lurker,

Great looking gig, any chance of some more pics of the setup?

Dean.


----------



## goomboogo

bowie in space said:


> Hey thunderlips, does the probe just hang from the roof of your fridge and hang suspended in the air? Is it easy to set up and does it maintain a constant temperature?
> 
> One last question, would it work it a chest freezer? I've read chest freezers are a lot cheaper to run than a fridge.
> 
> Cheers
> Bowie



Bowie, yes, yes and yes. My fermenting fridge is a chest freezer and I have one of these controllers. I run the probe under the rubber lid seal and it hangs over the wire basket supplied with the freezer so that it is away from the freezer wall. Many people have the probe stuck to the side of the fermenter. I have had no problems maintaining temperatures but I do have a digital thermometer inside the freezer measuring ambient as well as the usual stick-on thermometers on the fermenter. I occasionally check the validity of the stick-ons when taking samples.

Over the years I've started to get a handle on the actions of a few different yeasts (not many though) in terms of the amount of heat produced at different stages of fermentations and temperatures. This allows me to have a reasonable idea where to start with setting the temp controller. The other thing is that during the cooler months the freezer doesn't seem to turn on very often so I guess it is pretty economical to run.

So, yes the controller will work and doesn't require any wiring. I don't know, but a fridgie may suggest that this isn't an ideal way to cycle a freezer.


----------



## bowie in space

Thanks for the info Goomboogo, whilst this is more expensive than a fridgemate it certainly appears to be foolproof which is good for me and others with no electrical or technichal nous.

Do you have any pics of your set up?

Bowie


----------



## bonj

Guest Lurker said:


> I'm with you on that one. Put the taps on a wall, put the fridges behind the wall, maximum entertaining space actually inside the bar. Its all self serve at my place.


Great setup there GL! :super:

You may like the tap handle I carved (with more on the way, when I get the time):


----------



## Carbonator

Guest Lurker said:


> I'm with you on that one. Put the taps on a wall, put the fridges behind the wall, maximum entertaining space actually inside the bar. Its all self serve at my place.



Nice space saving setup and great cultural theme to boot! :beer:


----------



## Pennywise

Those are some awesome tap handles.

After a few months of having my set up I thought I'd show it off, it's not much but it is in the lounge room, so I only have about 5 metres to travel for a beer, less if I jump over the lounge  
I think it looks quite at home next to the bar (which ATM is the home of my 60L fermenter)


----------



## Guest Lurker

opposition said:


> Lurker,
> 
> Great looking gig, any chance of some more pics of the setup?
> 
> Dean.



I have posted a whole thread on it years ago, and the occasional photo since, might find it by searching on my name. Quite possibly there are some already in the 50 pages of this thread!

Bonj, nice work on the handles. The masks were carved for me by someone in Lombok, next time I might take him some handle blanks.


----------



## doon

Homebrewer79 said:


> Those are some awesome tap handles.
> 
> After a few months of having my set up I thought I'd show it off, it's not much but it is in the lounge room, so I only have about 5 metres to travel for a beer, less if I jump over the lounge
> I think it looks quite at home next to the bar (which ATM is the home of my 60L fermenter)



is that from the ebay store in melbourne selling them for $550? Hows it go


----------



## bonj

Guest Lurker said:


> Bonj, nice work on the handles. The masks were carved for me by someone in Lombok, next time I might take him some handle blanks.


Thanks, GL. Sounds like a good idea. I love the bamboo drip tray you've got. That's awesome. I was thinking about making an outdoor bar with a bit of a tropical/polynesian theme. I love that stuff.


----------



## Pennywise

doon said:


> is that from the ebay store in melbourne selling them for $550? Hows it go




Sure is, but I got it direct off them, not through evil-bay. One of my taps has a slight leak after I pour a beer, but I think considering the price I wasn't expecting top of the line taps. I bought it simply because it was a complete set up (minus gas of course), and was cheaper than any other reatailers that were selling the fridge with no taps/font. I'll be up-grading to real celi's when these taps shit themselves.


----------



## Guest Lurker

Bonj said:


> Thanks, GL. Sounds like a good idea. I love the bamboo drip tray you've got. That's awesome. I was thinking about making an outdoor bar with a bit of a tropical/polynesian theme. I love that stuff.



Hi Bonj

Mine is tiki style, multiple ute loads of bamboo and some recycled jarrah like this.


----------



## Guest Lurker

And inside the roof.


----------



## bonj

Love it. I'm a Tiki fan too. I wish I had the space for a little tiki hut like that.


----------



## Budron

Love the hut mate, top work. How do you access the back were the kegs are? Is it just a chesty?


----------



## Guest Lurker

Budron said:


> Love the hut mate, top work. How do you access the back were the kegs are? Is it just a chesty?



There is a hinged bamboo door at the other end.


----------



## Guest Lurker

....and a couple of upright all fridges. The serving one is up on bricks and hard against the bamboo wall so there is only 30 cm of beerline between the fridge and the tap.


----------



## raven19

Guest Lurker said:


> I'm with you on that one. Put the taps on a wall, put the fridges behind the wall, maximum entertaining space actually inside the bar. Its all self serve at my place.



SWMBO reckons those outside taps remind her of Gilligans Island.

It is an awesome setup though GL. Love the masks over the taps too...


----------



## Kleiny

My new kegerator.

Originally had a 2 tap fridge, but as SWMBO now likes me to make a cider i am upgrading to 4 taps.

Only 2 taps at the moment (space for 4 once i order the rest) but the freezer holds 6 kegs with space on the hump for bottles and yeast.

I clad it in Jarrah off cuts from the front verandah and stuck bottle labels to the top, coated with a clear floor lacquer.











So im pretty stoaked about the way this is turning out

Kleiny


----------



## Katherine

We also have another with four kegs with a manifold system.


----------



## razz

No probs with the freezer exchanging heat through the timber Kleiny?


----------



## Budron

^^^ 
Yeah and also how did you attach them? Just liquid nails or something?


----------



## Kleiny

No problem with heat exchange as i kept the vents clear on the opposite side and the back is not covered.

The boards are attached to the collar at the top (where the taps come out and to another collar on the bottom which also has the wheels screwed to it. All segements are glued together with PVA


----------



## eric8

Bonj said:


> Great setup there GL! :super:
> 
> You may like the tap handle I carved (with more on the way, when I get the time):


Bonj, they look great!! Can you do some Maori ones?


----------



## bonj

eric8 said:


> Bonj, they look great!! Can you do some Maori ones?


Thanks eric8! I have more planned, but lacking the time right now. I'd love to do some Maori ones, just have to do some research on style etc..


----------



## eric8

^^^ If you do manage to get some time to do some I would love to see em Bonj!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj

I'll post up pics of any more that I do. My goal is at least 3 so I have one on every tap. I have already roughed out my design for the second one, but you'll have to wait for it to be finished


----------



## eric8

Bonj said:


> but you'll have to wait for it to be finished


lol, looking forward to it.


----------



## WobblyBoot

Here's how my new keg fridge is coming along so far...







Will just be running off an old beer gun for the time being. Taps, neon sign... all in time. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mattese

> Will just be running off an old beer gun for the time being. Taps, neon sign... all in time. :icon_cheers:


From little things, big things grow... Looking good... Keep us posted!


----------



## mr_tyreman

I keeged up a beer tonight and i have (for the first time) 3 kegs in the fridge.... im so excited....now the only question is which beer now.


----------



## kenlock

mr_tyreman said:


> I keeged up a beer tonight and i have (for the first time) 3 kegs in the fridge.... im so excited....now the only question is which beer now.



You mean which one first? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Munut

I feel like a bit of cheat with a brought one after seeing some of the awesome hand made set ups on here. But hey it pours my beers so I'm happy.


----------



## Cocko

I feel a cheated by building my own ... and you can just buy that!.. HAHA!

Nice, love the sign! 

BTW: Did you get back to the tap in time to stop pour from the photo?!?

Me reckons it was a little bit of full drip dray you had to deal with!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Nath151

hey people 
here is my setup
it is in the building stage i have got a lot done this weekend
it is a work in progress






The chest freezer in the backround is what will fit in the frame 
it is a little high at 1600 plus wheels and a top but hey it works 
i am thinking of a white mini orb or alukabond front with a RGB led strip acros the front
any suggestions welcomed

Cheers 

Nath


----------



## Brewman_

oldy said:


> ^^^ This from felten.
> BigW sells the Coopers kit on special regularly for about $65. Get that, a can of Pale Ale and a pack of BE2. That's BigW out of the way. Then off to the local HB shop where you can have a chat, grab some flyers and buy ONE thing, a pack of US-05 yeast, it's the red packet. Ditch the can yeast (use it for pizza dough), practice strict hygeine, and control your fermentation temps, try for around 20C. It might not be "the grail", but it's close enough, and this is just your first go. IMO this will turn out a reasonable beer first up, and you can do the same thing with the can of "lager" that comes with the kit another time.
> Most important of all.. enjoy both the process, the learning, and the end result.
> ed:spelink


Hi Nath151,
Not yet got around to building the bar, that is sometime soon, so will watch what you do.

Here are some pics of the freezer, font set up to go with the bar when I can build it. I have had it running since May. but have some pics on the freezer unit.

Lots of help here from MHB in Newcastle.

FNL


----------



## MarkBastard

I went to Bunnings yesterday to suss out some materials and buy some pots for my hops. They have some sort of pre-fab pine table top slabs there. About 20mm thick. They came in different sizes and would make good cheap easy bar tops.

I've been looking pretty hard for something decent and this has been nice and cheap and easy. I'll get one and probably stain it to try and make it look more of a cherry colour.


----------



## Munut

Cocko said:


> BTW: Did you get back to the tap in time to stop pour from the photo?!?
> 
> Me reckons it was a little bit of full drip dray you had to deal with!
> 
> :icon_cheers:



haha it does look like its on. Thats just the reflection of my floor on the font.


----------



## Slimshadey

Just thought I'd show everyone my recently completed keg setup.

300lt freezer with fridgemate controller (fits 6 kegs on the floor). Redgum slab for the bar top, finished with a satin floor polish. Custom stainless steel 6 tap font with 4 Celli taps for beer and 2 of the cheaper Dorado brand Celli rips off's for soda water and spirit mixes. 









Custom laser cut drip tray.




My brother works in steel fabrication and has access to a laser cutter so was able to get the drip tray cut for free. He also did all the fabrication of the font.

Cheers.


----------



## MarkBastard

Wow.

I have so many questions haha.

1 - Can your brother make me a custom drip tray at a reasonable price?
2 - How much did you pay for the slab? How did you fix it to the lid of the chest freezer (actually is the lid even still on?)
3 - Is the slab not covering a bit of the corner (front left?)
4 - Are you going to finish off the front and sides of the freezer? I'm going to do a similar thing to you but have mini-orb wrapped around it to hide the white goods.

TOP EFFORT mate, love it.


----------



## troopa

That Font and drip tray are brilliant ... Absolutely Brilliant 

Tom


----------



## Slimshadey

Mark^Bastard said:


> Wow.
> 
> I have so many questions haha.
> 
> 1 - Can your brother make me a custom drip tray at a reasonable price?
> 2 - How much did you pay for the slab? How did you fix it to the lid of the chest freezer (actually is the lid even still on?)
> 3 - Is the slab not covering a bit of the corner (front left?)
> 4 - Are you going to finish off the front and sides of the freezer? I'm going to do a similar thing to you but have mini-orb wrapped around it to hide the white goods.
> 
> TOP EFFORT mate, love it.




Thanks guy's

1 - Sorry, can't help you there Mark. Unfortunately the laser cutting was a one off favour for my brother, I could only get one sheet cut and only made my drip tray, one for another mate, one for my bro and then two other smaller ones that I still have spare and am considering selling.

2 - Slab was free, that's another hobby that my brother and I have. Old freezer lid has been removed, the existing hinges are then attached directly to the bar top. The underside of the slab has been insulated with foil backed foam.

3 - Slab does cover the front left corner, just. The camera angle makes it look worse. Slab was only just wide enough to fit, was the largest slab we had available.

4 - Still considering how to finish the sides of the freezer, was also considering the mini-orb, but feel it has been done a bit to death and am sort of over that look. Was also considering cutting some more of the same timber into thin boards and using them to cover the freezer, was just a bit concerned about overdoing the timber look. Also considering stainless sheet.

Cheers.


----------



## Pete2501

Slimshadey said:


> 4 - Still considering how to finish the sides of the freezer, was also considering the mini-orb, but feel it has been done a bit to death and am sort of over that look. Was also considering cutting some more of the same timber into thin boards and using them to cover the freezer, was just a bit concerned about overdoing the timber look. Also considering stainless sheet.



I'm thinking some semi rusty galv roof sheets to make it look rustic. If it was outside otherwise blackboard paint. I'm a fan of blackboard paint.


----------



## MarkBastard

Slim mate, if you are keen on selling a drip tray I may be interested.


----------



## porky

Troopa said:


> That Font and drip tray are brilliant ... Absolutely Brilliant
> 
> Tom



Every bit of it is brilliant.
Mate, well done to you and your brother.
It is a job well thought out and executed.
I love good work. 
And I know (even if we can't see the small detail) that every bit of it would be top notch.
Just so well done.

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## dpadden

Slimshadey said:


> Just thought I'd show everyone my recently completed keg setup.
> 
> 300lt freezer with fridgemate controller (fits 6 kegs on the floor). Redgum slab for the bar top, finished with a satin floor polish. Custom stainless steel 6 tap font with 4 Celli taps for beer and 2 of the cheaper Dorado brand Celli rips off's for soda water and spirit mixes.
> 
> View attachment 31744
> 
> 
> View attachment 31745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom laser cut drip tray.
> 
> View attachment 31746
> 
> 
> My brother works in steel fabrication and has access to a laser cutter so was able to get the drip tray cut for free. He also did all the fabrication of the font.
> 
> Cheers.



Just awesome mate. Hop Grenade is a nice touch. Should send a photo in to the boys at BN they would love it B)


----------



## Cocko

Slimshadey said:


> Just thought I'd show everyone my recently completed keg setup.
> 
> 300lt freezer with fridgemate controller (fits 6 kegs on the floor). Redgum slab for the bar top, finished with a satin floor polish. Custom stainless steel 6 tap font with 4 Celli taps for beer and 2 of the cheaper Dorado brand Celli rips off's for soda water and spirit mixes.
> 
> View attachment 31744
> 
> 
> View attachment 31745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom laser cut drip tray.
> 
> View attachment 31746
> 
> 
> My brother works in steel fabrication and has access to a laser cutter so was able to get the drip tray cut for free. He also did all the fabrication of the font.
> 
> Cheers.




OMFG!!

I don't know art but I know that is kick arse!!

Good work Slim...

:super:


----------



## pokolbinguy

That is one nice looking setup Slimshadey. Bloody awesome. I want one now.

Pok


----------



## Carbonator

Slimshadey said:


> Also considering stainless sheet.



Every now and then something special pops up!

Brushed stainless with a matching wood skirt, although polished SS will better match the bar-ware and require extra maintenance!


----------



## slaam

this is one i did while i was off work sick . It took me about 10 hours to build and paint . As you can see im a beer pig


----------



## ScottKemp

Some amazing stuff on this thread, now I finally have a digital camera, I will add my humble set up to it.

Cheers 
Homer


----------



## hockadays

Another good looking setup there homer. Outdoor bars are the way to go in this country.


----------



## Pennywise

Humble? That's freaking awesome. Oh so many taps, choices choices


----------



## ScottKemp

Homebrewer79 said:


> Humble? That's freaking awesome. Oh so many taps, choices choices



Thanks guys - my only problem is I can only fit 5 kegs in the chest freezer ATM (6 when I get a bar freezer for the flooded font to hold my water tank), but I have 7 taps!!!  

and I might need a gas manifold one day too!


----------



## komodo

slaam said:


> this is one i did while i was off work sick . It took me about 10 hours to build and paint . As you can see im a beer pig



LOL whats with the carlton cold stubbie?


----------



## MarkBastard

Bloody awesome setup. What model of freezer is that? The slimsline 215L or the 216L one?


----------



## ScottKemp

Mark^Bastard said:


> Bloody awesome setup. What model of freezer is that? The slimsline 215L or the 216L one?



Not sure if you are asking me or not, but my chest freezer is the 276L Fisher & Paykel Chest Freezer H280X

cheers 
Homer


----------



## MarkBastard

Oh right, I just bought the 275L one (slimline) H275X.

I think it will hold 6 kegs without a collar or 7 with a collar, I haven't really spaced it all out yet though. 7 with a collar could probably be 7 + gas as well as there would be a space left but not big enough for a keg.

These are wider than yours but only come out from the wall 55cm.


----------



## ScottKemp

Mark^Bastard said:


> Oh right, I just bought the 275L one (slimline) H275X.
> 
> I think it will hold 6 kegs without a collar or 7 with a collar, I haven't really spaced it all out yet though. 7 with a collar could probably be 7 + gas as well as there would be a space left but not big enough for a keg.
> 
> These are wider than yours but only come out from the wall 55cm.



sounds good, went I was planning my bar I never thought I would need more than 6 beers at once, so what I got fit my purposes fine, until I got my second flooded font from a mate! Once I move the water container out I might get seven in but it will be tight as - either way I think I can survive.

Cheers 
Scott


----------



## MarkBastard

You could also get two smaller kegs (9L) and stack them on top of each other, and put more 'special' beers in them, e.g. a heavy stout or something you wouldn't drink as much of. That way your taps all have beer in them. Nothing sadder than a wasted tap!


----------



## joecast

Slimshadey said:


> Just thought I'd show everyone my recently completed keg setup.


DAMN!!!!! that is nice :icon_drool2: 
must be one of the nicest set ups ive seen! even. i was never really a big fan of font set ups like that, but now...i might have to change my mind. well done.


----------



## ScottKemp

Mark^Bastard said:


> You could also get two smaller kegs (9L) and stack them on top of each other, and put more 'special' beers in them, e.g. a heavy stout or something you wouldn't drink as much of. That way your taps all have beer in them. Nothing sadder than a wasted tap!



Not a bad idea at all, but if desperate I have the 7th tap set up so I can put a keg in an insulated barrel chuck in some ice and it will be sweet all day, the barrel fits in the door near the chest freezer perfectly

besides if I am buying more kegs then I have to get big ones, those little ones seem like a rip off to me! <_< 

I also have a celli tap, coming out of my fridge in the garage that holds 3 kegs if i really require more beer  

Cheers
Homer


----------



## dicko

I thought I might add a couple of pics of my bar.
It has only taken me about 5 years to complete :lol: due to moving house and other family committments.











I will get around to doing some work on the wall behind the bar one day. 
I think this is one of those projects that never finishes.

Cheers


----------



## cdbrown

dicko and homer - bloody top jobs. The setups look fantastic


----------



## mr_tyreman

cdbrown said:


> dicko and homer - bloody top jobs. The setups look fantastic




+ 1

Those setups are incredible...im so jealous...i get the keys the new place in 8 days.....first thing i do is build a bar similar to those...outdoors of course 

Good work boys!!!


----------



## gareth

Hey Guys,

Some pretty awesome setups, I've eventually finished mine.
See below


----------



## clean brewer

cdbrown said:


> dicko and homer - bloody top jobs. The setups look fantastic



Very sweet set-ups there guys, if I ever buy a place, thats what Ill be doing....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## malbur

WOW!!! all these setups are awsome :beerbang: 
This is my mobile unit that i built, so i can move it around the house or the shed,holds four kegs with the collar.
just need to make a rack for glasses in where the co2 bottle is.
thanks to peteoz77 for the perlick taps
the freezer was free from a mate at work who's kids broke one of the hinges, so i ripped the lid off and made my own.


----------



## eric8

malbur said:


> This is my mobile unit that i built, so i can move it around the house or .....
> View attachment 32211


Try and hide bodies behind it?!?!? :lol:


----------



## malbur

eric8 said:


> Try and hide bodies behind it?!?!? :lol:



i kept pushing the SWMBO in as far as i could, but there wasn't enough room to get her out of the picture :icon_cheers:


----------



## gjhansford

Okay here's my Bar and brewery set up ...

First Tap/Bar set up ... out on the bbq deck. Still in use.



New Bar/Brewery



Working Side ... Ikea bench units with Dishwasher abd Glasses Fridge under.


6 Keg Freezer with timber collar & external gas bottles (1 x Beer Gas, 1 x Nitro for Stouts etc.)




Freezer set up - Black gadget on back is a computer fan to circulate air in the freezer.



Brewery Rig


Fermenting Fridge - the wine had to go ...


----------



## daemon

ghhb that is one seriously impressive bar and brew area! It must have taken ages to set it all up like that! Going to be building my outdoor bar over the Christmas holidays, although it'll be nothing on the scale of that setup.


----------



## shawnheiderich

Holy Crap...that is awsome.


----------



## porky

That looks great. Top job.
Do you brew where the rig is sitting??
Place is so nice and clean and tidy.
Nice work.

Love the BBG as well. Fantastic :icon_cheers: 

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## bradsbrew

Well i think we just found out were all the Toowoomba brewers will be.  

Nice work.

Brad


----------



## [email protected]

been meaning to do this for a while

the new and improved set up

had a chest freezer that only held 6 kegs and was a pain to open

picked up the fridge from an auction

garden red gum sleepers from bunnings and an electric plainer

tap came from the old set up

brother picked up the engine in the uk after i bought it on ebay.

sleepers were rough sawn, and needed a lot of plaining and sanding, glued and bolted together with thread rod, then painted with glass coat- the single most expensive part of the project.

the wood has warped a bit and not flat as it was, if it has stopped now, should be ok.

fridge goes ok but a bit louder than the freezer may get it serviced soon

in all reasonably happy, makes a great bar and dinner table


----------



## MarkBastard

ghhb


----------



## gjhansford

budwiser said:


> That looks great. Top job.
> Do you brew where the rig is sitting??
> Place is so nice and clean and tidy.
> Nice work.
> 
> Love the BBG as well. Fantastic :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers,
> Bud



Yes ... brew right where it sits ... the back wall (and the bar front) is covered with those thin rock like tiles ... which I picked us at only $30/sqm at a remnant sale instead of $130/sqm. Now I guess firing up the mongolian burner inside a room is technically dodgy ... and the room does get a bit warm if I brew back to back ... but the room is also air conditioned. This also helps to control fermentation temperature all year round ...although I do have another fridge behind the grinder for fermenting lagers and lagering kegs. Might add a roof vent next year with the tax return cheque. 

The bar and brewery has ended up the second most used room in the house ... only problem is we're drinking every night ... not that there's anything wrong with that :beer:


----------



## Nath151

Slowly getting my setup done
put the wheels on and put the freezer in today
all thats left is the temp controler, spotted gum top, the white mini orb sides, the beer/gas lines and glycol tank and pump







Cheers

Nath


----------



## Steve

ghhb said:


> Okay here's my Bar and brewery set up ...
> 
> First Tap/Bar set up ... out on the bbq deck. Still in use.
> View attachment 32308
> 
> New Bar/Brewery
> View attachment 32312
> View attachment 32300
> 
> Working Side ... Ikea bench units with Dishwasher abd Glasses Fridge under.
> View attachment 32302
> 
> 6 Keg Freezer with timber collar & external gas bottles (1 x Beer Gas, 1 x Nitro for Stouts etc.)
> View attachment 32303
> View attachment 32304
> View attachment 32307
> 
> Freezer set up - Black gadget on back is a computer fan to circulate air in the freezer.
> View attachment 32306
> View attachment 32305
> 
> Brewery Rig
> View attachment 32309
> 
> Fermenting Fridge - the wine had to go ...
> View attachment 32310



F*(&^%ck me dead!


----------



## pokolbinguy

Ok so its official ghhb now has the sexiest bar on AHB


----------



## C_west

WOW! That is an amazing setup, you could almost charge people entry to the that joint!


----------



## EZE-09Z

C_west said:


> WOW! That is an amazing setup, you could almost charge people entry to the that joint!



i was just about to ask where this pub is located at..........

i wouldnt mind stopping in for an beer and a steak at that establishment.


very very well done !!!!!!!

a credit to the owner :beer: 


Ernie


----------



## chadjaja

Well Sunday arvo we knocked up the new collar for the chest freezer that replaced my old one that died. Still second time around its a piece of piss though with lessons learnt from the first.

Basically 4 sides of 19mm wood with smaller also 19mm thick batons running along the top and bottom inside to give a better surface area to stick it down and for the fridge seals to sit. The middle then gets plugged with polystyrene to insulate and its easy to cut it and wedge it in nice and tight. Gas line feeds thru from outside and so to the temp probe. The wire basket is perfect to mount the pc fan blowing cold air on the back of the tap shanks and hold my hops, candi sugar and stubbies of yeast sit on the compressor hump. A suction cup bathroom shelf serves as drip tray .

Its still going to get some more bling with some decals I have planned to work with the funky red collar . A fourth tap hole is plugged up ready and awaing a fourth tap. I'm pretty happy with end result. Upgrades will include a 5 valve manifold, more kegs (can fit two on the hump and maybe wheels. Going to be a hit this summer I think.


----------



## WHYPSI

i just set mine up today! excited about my first keg! all i need now it the soda stream bottle adaptor and its all done. (till i get a proper gas bottle)






will strengthen the clearanced wire shelf and make a half bottom shelf






bit of chopping and heat gunning had the door shelves scalloped to clear the keg


----------



## komodo

Very practical setup there WHYPSI.

GHHB I think you just caused a stir in nearly every australian males pants with that setup!
VERY NICE!


----------



## Pennywise

Steve said:


> F*(&^%ck me dead!




Exact words that came out of my mouth, bloody nice job GHHB


----------



## EZE-09Z

mine is only a kegerator but i love it !



Ernie


----------



## MarkBastard

Is that a DIY kegerator?


----------



## EZE-09Z

Mark,

i bought it as a kit and the guy i bought it off put it together as i wasnt keen to drill holes and stuff a new fridge.

the fridge,taps,font,beer lines and all fittings,gas splitter tap,regulator,2 x kegs,jim beam drip tray,digital keg thermometer.

cost $830 delivered

now i have 2 extra kegs with brews waiting and going to buy a party keg for my outings.



Ernie


----------



## MarkBastard

Okay but the bar fridge itself is something 'off the shelf' right? If so what model is it and can you take an internal pic with no kegs inside at all?

Cheers.


----------



## EZE-09Z

Mark^Bastard said:


> Okay but the bar fridge itself is something 'off the shelf' right? If so what model is it and can you take an internal pic with no kegs inside at all?
> 
> Cheers.




the fridge is called a Heller and pictures are below


Ernie


----------



## WHYPSI

all done. did a bit of cutting and welding and repainting the wire shelves and made a half bottom shelf. 






now keg fits like a glove and havent lost too much room. and got the light that hasnt worked in 5 years working. 






now to fill with some beer


----------



## MarkBastard

Nice work mate but soon enough you'll want more kegs in there!


----------



## drew9242

You even got a can of stella in there. Never seen them before.


----------



## john g lindsey

GMK said:


> Also one of the inside of the fridge...
> 
> Only have 2 kegs in there ATT as just emptied one.



Hi your kegs look great. where can i get some
John


----------



## Wonderwoman

Komodo said:


> Very practical setup there WHYPSI.
> 
> GHHB I think you just caused a stir in nearly every australian males pants with that setup!
> VERY NICE!




not just the men!

ghhb - can I come live with you?


----------



## tdh

Wonderwoman, you'll have to send him a photo of your set up first B) 

tdh


----------



## MarkBastard

john g lindsey said:


> Hi your kegs look great. where can i get some
> John



LOL


----------



## gjhansford

C_west said:


> WOW! That is an amazing setup, you could almost charge people entry to the that joint!


Actually we have a beer bath/tip jar and last Friday night I made $50! Not that I'm selling my beers. BTW Wonderwoman ... if I wasn't
married to my third wife I'd take you up on the offer. However the bar was all her idea ... that's why I married her! :beerbang:


----------



## stueywhytcross

ghhb, that bar is absolutely f##king awesome!!!!


----------



## ataraxia

Howdy.

Long time brewer, first time poster.

I just wanted to say this sir is a piece of art as far as I'm concerned. Thanks for posting it.


dicko said:


> View attachment 32195
> 
> 
> .


 After being a long time bottler am keen to build a keg system and this is just the sort of thing I can sell the SWMBO on. Well played I imagine it gives you much pleasure.

Great thread, BTW. Many impressive and innovative set-ups. :beerbang:


----------



## mxd

john g lindsey said:


> Hi your kegs look great. where can i get some
> John



ebay, sponsors (see above)


----------



## wakkatoo

Mark^Bastard said:


> LOL


Well done on providing a helpful response to a first time poster  



mxd said:


> ebay, sponsors (see above)



See, that's how you do it :icon_cheers:


----------



## MarkBastard

wakkatoo said:


> Well done on providing a helpful response to a first time poster



He's quoting a post from 5 years ago and says that a standard cornie keg looks 'nice'. Come on, surely it's a gee up.


----------



## OzBeer_MD

Here is my Party Keg set up as seen in this thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&pid=558019


----------



## litre_o_cola

Finally got my arse into gear and got a set up going for summer.
This old fridge is a hand me down been in the family for a long time.
First stage is one tap, two kegs, with room for expansion.
Gave her a snappy paint job and off we go.

Bar is in production with an old stainless elevator door to be used for the wet area (will post pics on completion)


----------



## Pete2501

I picked up a 320 litre chest freezer on Wednesday. I haven't got a temp reg yet so it's just sitting there till santa brings me what I need. 

That plan is to use the fridge for fermentation. 

Would you believe I have only 2 kegs at the moment?


----------



## mxd

you better jump on for the xmas speacial 4 kegs delivered $200.

Are you going a collar or font ?


----------



## MarkBastard

Gee mate did you network your chest freezer too?


----------



## QldKev

Mark^Bastard said:


> Gee mate did you network your chest freezer too?



and I think his glass lamp shade needs replacing.

QldKev


----------



## husky

mxd said:


> Are you going a collar or font ?



Can I ask why these are the only two options? Is it not possible to drill through the chest freezers as you can with the fridge?
Im looking at a keg setup next year possibly, just gathering info atm.


----------



## Supra-Jim

freezers have refrigerent lines through the walls. Drill through those and the freezer is stuffed!!

A collar can also help you fit more kegs as it can raise the lid enough to allow 1 or kegs to sit on the compressor hump.

Cheers SJ


----------



## cdbrown

As long as you know where the cooling lines are you could go through the freezer wall. Most build collars so they don't need to drill through, plus it allows them to put kegs on the compressor hump so can fit more kegs in.

With fridges there aren't any cooling lines in the door so that's why you see taps mounted on the door.


----------



## husky

makes sence, cheers


----------



## MarkBastard

IMO you're asking for trouble if you want to drill through a chest freezer for all your taps. A collar makes much more sense (or a font).


----------



## komodo

Mark^Bastard said:


> Gee mate did you network your chest freezer too?



LOL


----------



## Pete2501

@mxd; Neither at this stage. Still early days so meh. I'm leaning towards a collar so i can at least put it back together again if I ever want to use it for other things. 

@Mark^Bastard; Yeah that's my study so it's beer + network lab. Speaking of which I need to book my ICND1 test.


----------



## raven19

Here is a more Detailed Post on the finished fridge - finally!








2 Celli's on the front, 2 party taps inside.


----------



## chadjaja

More additions to my keezer, its starting to look really good. :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Painted up some door stops for beer tap handles. Still need to make up some colour name tags and laminate them but this will do for now. $5 ea from Bunnings.


----------



## Steve

Clever idea. Whats the yellow thing on the left hand side tap?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fourstar

Steve said:


> Clever idea. Whats the yellow thing on the left hand side tap?
> Cheers
> Steve



Looks like a click counter to count the pots/pints/schooners/ponys/nips/jugs/flagons* per keg.

* just so i didnt offend the non Victorians


----------



## mxd

didn't the SA boys slip a butcher in there as well ?


----------



## chadjaja

Fourstar said:


> Looks like a click counter to count the pots/pints/schooners/ponys/nips/jugs/flagons* per keg.
> 
> * just so i didnt offend the non Victorians



spot on! h34r: 

Bought it off ebay for $2 dlvd in a trial to see if its worth having and the keg blows when we expect it too.


----------



## mfeighan

chadjaja said:


> More additions to my keezer, its starting to look really good. :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> Painted up some door stops for beer tap handles. Still need to make up some colour name tags and laminate them but this will do for now. $5 ea from Bunnings.



love the setup!
all you need is a couple of strippers and u have ur own red light district 

edit* typos


----------



## Fents

haha we used 3 of those clickers on my bucks weekend. one for alcohol, one for greenery and one for errr..."other" things...they were at huge numbers by sunday night it was just madness.

i like it as a keg counter only problem is getting pissed ppl to remember to click it. would be great if you could hook it directly to taps.


----------



## Batz

chadjaja said:


> More additions to my keezer, its starting to look really good. :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> Painted up some door stops for beer tap handles. Still need to make up some colour name tags and laminate them but this will do for now. $5 ea from Bunnings.




Looks great :beerbang: 

Needs a Batz Brewery sticker but


----------



## bonj

Well, since my freezer died, I ended up buying a kegmate... and since you've all seen a million photos of those, and mine's no different, I thought I'd post a nice 3D anaglyph of my taps:





Put your red/cyan 3d glasses on and pour yourself a beer. *Apparently doesn't work with the glasses from Avatar... and since I haven't seen it, I don't know what type they are.


----------



## Mearesy

How did u create the 3d image Bonj?

Ben


----------



## bonj

Mearesy said:


> How did u create the 3d image Bonj?
> 
> Ben


Two images from slightly different positions (one next to each other. the closer the subject, the closer the gap.). I use the gimp, but photoshop can do it too. You want to layer the left image on top of the right, then put a red layer between them, and a cyan layer (invert a red layer is the easiest method) on the very top. Set the red and cyan layers' modes to "screen", then make only the top two layers visible, and merge the cyan and left layers together (in gimp, it's "merge visible layers" hence the reason for making the other layers invisible) and set the resultant layer to mode "multiply". Then make the other two layers visible and move the top layer so the separation creates a pleasing 3D image in the glasses.

That's only one method, but it's an easy method. Another method I've used involves decomposing to RGB layers and recomposing with the other image as one of the layers, but it's complicated, and annoying, and the above method is just as good, but easier to do.

edit: got the layers back-to-front.


----------



## Mearesy

Nice! Might have to play with this, sounds fun


----------



## eric8

Carved handle looks great Bonj :super:


----------



## Pumpy

Bonj said:


> Well, since my freezer died, I ended up buying a kegmate... and since you've all seen a million photos of those, and mine's no different, I thought I'd post a nice 3D anaglyph of my taps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your red/cyan 3d glasses on and pour yourself a beer. *Apparently doesn't work with the glasses from Avatar... and since I haven't seen it, I don't know what type they are.



Bonj that is evil burn it on the rubber tyres


----------



## bonj

Thanks eric8!

Did I scare ya Pumpy?


----------



## Pumpy

Bonj said:


> Thanks eric8!
> 
> Did I scare ya Pumpy?



yep see ya At Batz dont smoke all the hops before we get there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pumpy


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> Well, since my freezer died, I ended up buying a kegmate... and since you've all seen a million photos of those, and mine's no different, I thought I'd post a nice 3D anaglyph of my taps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your red/cyan 3d glasses on and pour yourself a beer. *Apparently doesn't work with the glasses from Avatar... and since I haven't seen it, I don't know what type they are.



Thats sooo 1950s Bonj!

Were you going to paint your knob or just leave it neekard?


----------



## bonj

Yes, will be good to catch up with you, Franko and Hogan (and anyone else you can fit in the car) again, Pumpy!

The plan is to stain it the colour of Hawaiian Koa, Winkle... similar in colour to mahogany.


----------



## Pumpy

Bonj said:


> Yes, will be good to catch up with you, Franko and Hogan (and anyone else you can fit in the car) again, Pumpy!
> 
> The plan is to stain it the colour of Hawaiian Koa, Winkle... similar in colour to mahogany.



Will be there Bonj will Batz have his zimmer frame as Frankos back has been welded and cant do the Firemans lift anymore 

Pumpy


----------



## WitWonder

Finished my new freezer the other day. Now desperately trying to carbonate beers and have them drop a bit bright for Tuesday...




Might tidy the lines up at some stage



Crude wooden stand with wheels



Of interest, after putting the temp probe in some foam insulation the freezer has gone from being idle around 56% of the time (which was pretty poor and had me wondering if there was something seriously wrong with it) to being idle around 79% of the time.


----------



## amiddler

Been slowly building mine for months and am now happy to post some photos.



From the front with one more tap to come. Will also need a few more kegs before the 3rd tap.



Inside with 3 kegs at the moment. Only one full but fermenters are going full steam to get them full. 

One day will have 5 kegs plus gas inside freezer but I may have a problem keeping them full. Evaporation rate is already quite high from first keg.

Drew


----------



## mr_tyreman

G'day, i havent been on here for a few months, been busy with the new house, building the bar and all that crap... but im back now and put down a brew today... thought i'd show you guys how the bar is coming along.

its temporary til i build the new shed, but it'll do for now. just gotta get my font sorted and we are in business.

enjoy.


----------



## Siborg

Damn all you people with money and time and skills. Now I gotta get some more money and time and have a go... notice I didn't include skills. So expect to see some wonky setups of mine in around 6 months time!


----------



## suchidog

Drew said:


> Been slowly building mine for months and am now happy to post some photos.
> 
> View attachment 35533
> 
> From the front with one more tap to come. Will also need a few more kegs before the 3rd tap.
> 
> View attachment 35534
> 
> Inside with 3 kegs at the moment. Only one full but fermenters are going full steam to get them full.
> 
> One day will have 5 kegs plus gas inside freezer but I may have a problem keeping them full. Evaporation rate is already quite high from first keg.
> 
> Drew



Is that a fire extinguisher hahahaha?


----------



## Pete2501

suchidog said:


> Is that a fire extinguisher hahahaha?



There was a thread on it somewhere. Here.


----------



## suchidog

Pete2501 said:


> There was a thread on it somewhere. Here.



That is excellent. Great thinking! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## gjhansford

mr_tyreman said:


> G'day, i havent been on here for a few months, been busy with the new house, building the bar and all that crap... but im back now and put down a brew today... thought i'd show you guys how the bar is coming along.
> 
> its temporary til i build the new shed, but it'll do for now. just gotta get my font sorted and we are in business.
> 
> enjoy.



That looks absolutely great ... well done ... envy envy ... pity about it being in Geelong ... the weather most of the year down your way is too cold for an outdoor bar from my sunny QLD point of view ... I'd love to see your bar set up on a deck on the Sunshine Coast! I'd chain myself to it!!

How many fonts are you planning for your mega bar?


----------



## Bribie G

Bonj said:


> Well, since my freezer died, I ended up buying a kegmate... and since you've all seen a million photos of those, and mine's no different, I thought I'd post a nice 3D anaglyph of my taps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your red/cyan 3d glasses on and pour yourself a beer. *Apparently doesn't work with the glasses from Avatar... and since I haven't seen it, I don't know what type they are.



Bonj, where do you gat the red cyan glasses from? The last cardboard pair I got from Shark Boy Lava Girl have disappeared :huh: 
I used to be into making Anaglyphs in Photoshop but haven't done any for a couple of years.


----------



## bonj

BribieG said:


> Bonj, where do you gat the red cyan glasses from? The last cardboard pair I got from Shark Boy Lava Girl have disappeared :huh:
> I used to be into making Anaglyphs in Photoshop but haven't done any for a couple of years.


That's a nice photo, Bribie. A great sense of depth! 

I use a pair of red cyan glasses that came in the post on a Wallabies / Australian Rugby promotional mailout some time around the 2003 World Cup. I have also made my own with red and blue cellophane and cardboard before. There are some decent looking ones on the net, mostly in the U.S. too.


----------



## litre_o_cola

Have done a little work on the bar, made the bar from recycled timber bed slats, top is an old stainless elevator door, front is to be clad in miniorb to finish it all off.
Also added a pair of stubby holder dispensers (6 per tube) for my non homebrew mates, and a .50cal GPMG tap handle with more made for future taps. :icon_cheers:


----------



## zxhoon

nice work, love the stuby holder dispensers and the .50cal handle!


----------



## under




----------



## raven19

Nice setup there Under. Looks like 4 taps on the outside, and only 2 lines out from the inside? :huh: 

Top setup nonetheless. Drip Tray to finish it?


----------



## Pete2501

@under

4 taps!! I wish I had four kegs let alone for taps. I'm still keeping on with my bronco. 

PS. What's with the glasses in the fridge? Cold glasses = longer to warm up = less aroma.

Edit: I suppose if I had four kegs and four taps it wouldn't matter where I kept my glasses.


----------



## under

Theres 4 taps and 4 lines. Only 2 kegs in atm. So the other lines are rolled up and inside the crisper bit where I have the shanks entering the fridge (they are on both sides). It keeps it nice and tidy.

The black QD on the shelf is for force carbing through the beer out.

Glasses in the fridge to save room inside. Its a place for them to live  Thats all.

Actually I should tidy it up and take another photo from the front showing the whole setup without all the clutter.

As for a drip tray, im getting my uncle to fabricate something nice for the drip tray






Something along the design of this quick sketch. Where the stainless will be hole sawed and slide over the shanks, then the taps fixed. For the tray I was going to get something laser cut into the actual tray top part (lol). Pretty much in the works anyways. Im pretty happy with the entire build including the moveable trolly I made for the 2 fridges / 1 freezer I have outside.

Heres my finished fermenting fridge aswell, with the temp controller  Its been a long time coming.


----------



## jetfoley

gibbocore said:


> I now use a soda stram bottle so it all fits neaty inside the fridge. The fridge thermostat is pretty good to, at high, it pours at 2deg and i can set it fairly well for 4 and 6deg.



Pimpin setup! LOL


----------



## jetfoley

Why do people rarely go for fonts with their chest freezers?


----------



## komodo

$$$


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

JetF said:


> Why do people rarely go for fonts with their chest freezers?




Can be a bit messy if open the freezer lid if there is something in the tray...


----------



## KGB

Yeah, $$$ if you want it flooded and your beer to stay cold. Even when flooded, it acts like a big heatsink and makes your fridge/chesty work harder. On a chesty it aslo can be difficult opening the lid if there is a wall behind it.
....but they do look pretty sweet. 

Bonj: love the carved tap. My brother has been carving little toys and stuff out of balsa lately and I've been bugging him to make me some - I shall send him a pic as inspiration!

tyreman: awesome bar.

Drew: Looks good, mind sharing any info on what you did to mount the FM in the collar?

under: Awesome work with the fitting and especailly the gas manifold, very pro.


----------



## jetfoley

My Current setup











bought this of Ebay ($70!!! feekin steal! :icon_chickcheers: ) (I also bought the 3xKegs + bigass gas bottle and a S.S. beergun + few other random bits like disconects for $350, I think in total I have spent $350+$100(taps and facet)+$70+$100(for the timber and corogated iorn to complete)=$620... a heck of a lot better than what I expected)
















Will look like this in a few weeks with a bit of luck. Except it will have facet from my current bar fridge, and that will go as a fermenter fridge. Oh and I'll have a normal drip try not that snazzy built in one!


----------



## bconnery

under said:


>


Nice work. 
I've been wondering how I was going to mount my manifold thingy. Time to go dig around in the spare wood pile.


----------



## Paul H

bconnery said:


> Nice work.
> I've been wondering how I was going to mount my manifold thingy. Time to go dig around in the spare wood pile.



Got wood Ben :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## pmolou

just got given a keg king setup for my 21st birthday from my mates!!! talk about awsome friends...

ity I've dis-located my knee and can't setup/brew for a while


----------



## under

LOL. Yeah the wood looks ok and it fitted it perfectly. It was actually an old clean stake from the garden.


----------



## robv

Has 3 taps but holds 4 kegs.
Looking to sell to upgrade to a chest freezer with 6 taps.


----------



## Doogiechap

Robv said:


> Has 3 taps but holds 4 kegs.
> Looking to sell to upgrade to a chest freezer with 6 taps.



Love the drip tray bloke :lol: .


----------



## Mayo

Hey all

Just about to set-up my taps on my chest freezer and just needed a bit of info from a more experienced crowd. I got some shanks and perlick taps and need to drill the holes in the wood to fit the shanks. Question is: What drill bit should i use?

I have a drill, but the only bits i have for it are screw bits and the like, no big hole bits or anything. If anyone could give me the dimensions of the bits / the name of the bits (spade?), that would be awesome!

Cheer,
Nick.


----------



## Tony M

Yeah, spade bit is the name. Just be careful when you are drilling thru. Go in from the outside until you see just the point of the drill breaking thru then drill from the inside by picking up on that point, otherwise you can rip out some large and ugly splinters as the spade itself breaks through.


----------



## Jazman

23 mm or 24 mm spade should be big enough


----------



## Mayo

Thanks for the speedy response


----------



## Kleiny

Waiting for Turkey head to post his pics here they look awesome in the gallery.

Nice concept.

Kleiny


----------



## argon

I've been wanting to post in here since I joined AHB... so envious for so long.... now I finally can.

Convinced the other half that kegging was a good idea, What with a baby crawling around and getting into empty bottles (strategically placed h34r: ) all over the place.
Happy birthday to me. Finally got it all painted yesterday, printed and laminated a few labels tonight, little bit of chalk work this evening and it's complete. 

Painted the kegerator and the fermenting fridge with black board paint. Looks heaps better than berfore, with rust marks and dings to both. The fermenting fridge is a freezer so i chose the fridge as a kegerator cause it doesn't need a tempmate. Although i measured and i can fit 8 kegs in the fermenting fridge :super: maybe one day. 

Got the entire setup from Craftbrewer's with help from Ross and Anthony sorting me out on the day.. thanks again. With the exception of the stainless ebay 525SS Perlicks sent from the states.


----------



## argon

Perlick 525SS on a 4 inch shank. All JG threaded Fittings... so easy, highly recommended. No Manifold, just splitters to 4 kegs (only fits 3 kegs right now. Have to build a shelf to fit the 4th in due to compressor hump). 6.8kg CO2 bottle sits outside the fridge connected to a micromatic reg.




Whole setup is kinda temporary untill the new deck gets built and i convert our chest freezer. Currently everything is under the house... would love the 6 keg chesty next to the bbq :beer: sitting outside watching the rugby... or football world cup shortly





Well... it pours loverly beer. ESB suffers from a bot of chill haze.. .which keeps the regular punters away... but tastes de-licious. Only 2 kegs on the go now, still waiting for the 2 batches in primary to hurry up and finish. Not sure if i'll ever have 4 kegs full, well that's the plan anyways.

As a mate said to me, "You know you've made it when you've got beer on tap at home." I reckon not a truer word has been spoken. :icon_cheers:


----------



## KillerRx4

Here is my latest keg fridge.


----------



## Cocko

KillerRx4 said:


> Here is my latest keg fridge.




That better be photoshopped!! :angry: :lol: 

How TF do you have 8 kegs of different beers on the go at ANY time!! Do you not drink 50 weeks of the year?? :huh: 

Either one mofo of a setup mate...

Can I have it?

Cheers!


----------



## Cocko

BTW: @ argon... awesomeness!

Can I have it?

Cheers


----------



## argon

Cocko said:


> BTW: @ argon... awesomeness!
> 
> Can I have it?
> 
> Cheers



haha :lol: over my cold dead hands!! Soooooo happy with the setup. Got me reconsidering the chest conversion.

4 kegs is gonna be stretch to keep full... But hey I'm up for the challenge. 

Gees, Killer Rx4, not sure how anyone could keep 8 on the go would take a few brewers and a few drinkers to keep that thing fresh. Does look like a nice bit of kit though... mmmm perlicks


----------



## Pete2501

Uh... You could just have a few lagers doing their thing for a couple months and leave it at that. So now you've got 6 kegs to rotate. Then maybe you've got some Ales conditioning so now you have 4 kegs with beer you're drinking. 

Makes sense to me :mellow:


----------



## argon

Pete2501 said:


> Uh... You could just have a few lagers doing their thing for a couple months and leave it at that. So now you've got 6 kegs to rotate. Then maybe you've got some Ales conditioning so now you have 4 kegs with beer you're drinking.
> 
> Makes sense to me :mellow:


Yep youre not wrong Pete if I could get 8 kegs into my fridge, Id have 8 taps too just mildly envious. Top setup. Something nice and clean about the chesty. Just pull up a stool and make my way from one end to the other trying each tap as I go... On the way to the floor  

Thats the one thing lacking with my setup right now. Not too much space for lagering. Could probably fit a couple of cubes on the top shelf of the kegerator, for some nice malty pilsners. Last lager I did didnt turn out too good (apples anyone) so been a bit tentative about tying up the fermenting fridge for a couple of months. Once I fill all 4 kegs and have enough back stock Ill give it another go ready for summer.


----------



## cdbrown

Or like my setup there's a keg of cider, ginger beer and a tripel which don't get to see much action, but are available. So 3 keg slots are taken with them.

Lovely setup chaps. Now I'm in the new house with a dedicated bar room (complete with wood flooring) I need to get cracking on designing and then building a bar area.


----------



## Steve

under said:


>




Hey under.....whats the black thing on your gas bottle half way down? Is that secured to the wall so it doesnt accidentally get knocked over? Is it custom made? Love the bucket hiding the manifold too.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pete2501

Steve said:


> Hey under.....whats the black thing on your gas bottle half way down? Is that secured to the wall so it doesnt accidentally get knocked over? Is it custom made? Love the bucket hiding the manifold too.
> Cheers
> Steve



I imagine the bucket is to stop little kids pulling on the ring.


----------



## C_west

@ KillerRX4 - I reckon after half a dozen pints it would be hard to remember what tap has what beer! Surely chalkboard paint must be on the cards


----------



## argon

Looks like the chest lid is setup to write on with chalk or something. The spray on blackboard paint was super easy on my setup. So much better than a pair of rusty scratch and dent fridges.

Just bought a 6 way manifold from the states with inbuilt check valves for $93au delivered. Still keeping an eye out for a wide wall mounted ss drip tray at a reasonable price.


----------



## under

Hey Steve, its actually apart of the top sheet (form ply) extended past the end of the whole fridge trolly/rack setup. Its been jig sawed out, and then a piece of rubber tubing insulation (cut down the middle) and run around the cutout and glued. This holds the bottle firmly in place so it cannot fall over, or be pulled out by kids etc. To get the bottle out you just give it a squirt of water and it slides out. Its bloody great. 

The bucket is to run the first bit of beer into it so it dosent go over the ground. Because of the difference in temp of the tap on the outside, and the beer coming through it, it foams ever so slightly for about 2 sec the first pour. I just crack the first bit into the bucket and let the dog have a slurp. Im still trying to get my drip tray organised, this will hopefully solve the problem. I also use the bucket to protect the reg etc as there is a slight leak (in the undercover area) in the vicinity of the bottle and reg. Killing two birds with 1 bucket .

I also made up the step rack inside the fridge aswell (under the kegs - The black formplay) so I can fit 5-6 kegs inside.

Overall, im pretty chuffed with the whole lot, even more since in recently setup my temp controlled brew fridge (far left). Making the beer trolly/rack enables me to keep the fridges off the ground so I can easily pull them all out as one unit to clean behind, and I can easily hose right under the whole lot. I have a Siberian Husky and she sheds her fur like no tomorrow.


----------



## suchidog

Awesome setup! Where did you get your massive drip tray from? Or is it homemade?



KillerRx4 said:


> Here is my latest keg fridge.


----------



## KillerRx4

C_west said:


> @ KillerRX4 - I reckon after half a dozen pints it would be hard to remember what tap has what beer! Surely chalkboard paint must be on the cards



Yeah painting the lid is a bit too much effort. I found a liquid chalk pen in my toolbox from my drag racing days that does the trick for scribbling vital keg details above each tap. wipes off with a damp cloth... 



suchidog said:


> Awesome setup! Where did you get your massive drip tray from? Or is it homemade?



Thats actually 2 drip trays, pretty cheap too compared to the tiny 1 tap tray I had on my last fridge. $15US + freight. I think worked out to $40 each delivered from USA. I bought them at separate times though so maybe combined would work out cheaper still... (4 taps was ok for a few weeks until I had 8 kegs in it & got sick of openining the lid :lol: )
www.barproducts.com/ Search bar > Drip tray

Yeah a few kegs very regular rotation, a few others on slow rotation & a couple that are there for a long haul. (flanders red will be in for years at the rate I can stomach it)


----------



## litre_o_cola

Suchidog, there is two drip trays end to end.

Thought I would update my set up and added two more taps to my humble little rig, I can only fit 3 kegs in and retain the door compartments.


----------



## benchick

this is my baby until i build the new bar and run glycol through the fonts but it does the job in the meantime, holds 8 kegs, gas is inside, top is split and sealed so the back can just be opened for quick changes, like the idea of running cold water through the font for the time being, might have to hook something up.


----------



## schooey

Love the split lid idea, chicky...great stuff mate! .. :beer:


----------



## benchick

yeh man, routed the lid so they overlap when closed and used some stick on rubber for sealing, isnt exactly airtight but holds its temp well either way cos cold air drops, compressor hardly ever kicks in on it, couldnt be happier, unless i had a glycooled font...........lol. one thing though, i thought 8 kegs would be keeps, but when my greedy mates come around they seem to be able to empty it,


----------



## Cocko

*wipes tear*

I love you man....


----------



## Fantoman

That, my friend, is a thing of beauty!


----------



## egolds77

chicky said:


> yeh man, routed the lid so they overlap when closed and used some stick on rubber for sealing, isnt exactly airtight but holds its temp well either way cos cold air drops, compressor hardly ever kicks in on it, couldnt be happier, unless i had a glycooled font...........lol. one thing though, i thought 8 kegs would be keeps, but when my greedy mates come around they seem to be able to empty it,



Hi Chicky, I'm looking at converting a chest freezer for kegging and was wondering what size chest freezer you used?


----------



## Steve

under said:


> Hey Steve, its actually apart of the top sheet (form ply) extended past the end of the whole fridge trolly/rack setup. Its been jig sawed out, and then a piece of rubber tubing insulation (cut down the middle) and run around the cutout and glued. This holds the bottle firmly in place so it cannot fall over, or be pulled out by kids etc. To get the bottle out you just give it a squirt of water and it slides out. Its bloody great.
> 
> The bucket is to run the first bit of beer into it so it dosent go over the ground. Because of the difference in temp of the tap on the outside, and the beer coming through it, it foams ever so slightly for about 2 sec the first pour. I just crack the first bit into the bucket and let the dog have a slurp. Im still trying to get my drip tray organised, this will hopefully solve the problem. I also use the bucket to protect the reg etc as there is a slight leak (in the undercover area) in the vicinity of the bottle and reg. Killing two birds with 1 bucket .
> 
> I also made up the step rack inside the fridge aswell (under the kegs - The black formplay) so I can fit 5-6 kegs inside.
> 
> Overall, im pretty chuffed with the whole lot, even more since in recently setup my temp controlled brew fridge (far left). Making the beer trolly/rack enables me to keep the fridges off the ground so I can easily pull them all out as one unit to clean behind, and I can easily hose right under the whole lot. I have a Siberian Husky and she sheds her fur like no tomorrow.



Cool. Good idea about them being on trolleys for easy cleaning. I didnt even notice they were there.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## benchick

Steve said:


> Cool. Good idea about them being on trolleys for easy cleaning. I didnt even notice they were there.
> Cheers
> Steve
> 500 litres or their abouts from memory. harvey normans did a sweet deal for cash. got the inside/outside temp gauge from dick smiths, tap, fonts nozzles etc from andale, and got a cabinet maker to make the top, he did a great job because he stained it and then sealed it with like a 2 pac clear or something so the wood wouldnt warp with moisture, was happy with the end job, although it was pricey.


----------



## eric8

chicky said:


> 500 litres or their abouts from memory. harvey normans did a sweet deal for cash. got the inside/outside temp gauge from dick smiths, tap, fonts nozzles etc from andale, and got a cabinet maker to make the top, he did a great job because he stained it and then sealed it with like a 2 pac clear or something so the wood wouldnt warp with moisture, was happy with the end job, although it was pricey.


Chicky that may have been pricey but it sure looks the ducks nuts.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

argon said:


> Just bought a 6 way manifold from the states with inbuilt check valves for $93au delivered.



Where from argon?


----------



## NickB

Thought I'd better post some pics of my setup now that it's complete!

The Bar!



The current menu
View attachment 37191


The view from the pouring position



A closeup view of the bar
View attachment 37193


Where the beer comes from! Freezer on the right is for flooding the font, although I recently killed it. Still works a treat with a couple of bags of ice for a big evening of drinking 



My current CO2 setup
View attachment 37194


Inside the keg freezer



Opposite angle of the inside - F&P H275x 275L, room for 6 kegs on the floor, one on the hump
View attachment 37195


Shot of the plumbing going upstairs. The black elbows are John Guest Flow-Bend elbows - stop the beer line kinking. Note the flood line for the font going in as well.



Brew day planned sometime soon to formally christen it 

Cheers!


----------



## Cortez The Killer

That Sir, is a most awesome set up

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD

Looks great NickB, very professional, love the blackboard menu to.

Andrew


----------



## MarkBastard

Good work NickB,

Mate are you sure that is a 215L slim F&P? I have the 275L slim which is the same measurement from front to back but is wider, and I can only get 5 in, really close to being able to get 6 on the floor but just miss out.

I'm thinking maybe you actually have the 275 and have found a way to squeeze 6 in???

Also how do you have that much line and not have problems with balancing and beer getting warm in the line etc?


----------



## NickB

Duh, yep, have the H275x (have edited!). Took some kegs in when I bought it (was working at Retravision at the time) and worked out that would be sufficient. I believe Screwtop has the same freezer as well, and he confirmed that six would fit. Maybe you have the slightly fatter kegs? Only thing I can think of!

As for the lines, the pics may be a bit deceptive, but there's only 5m beer line between the kegs and the bottom of the font. With the font flooded I get perfect pours, without, I get anywhere form half to a full glass of foam before the beer flows freely. Have compensated somewhat by turning the keg freezer down to 2C. Not ideal, but for the odd beer it's OK. For a big session I fill up the smaller freezer with cold water and ice and let the font chill down. Oh, I run the reg at about 12 - 13psi.

Cheers


----------



## Steve

Sensational Nick
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MarkBastard

Thanks Nick. I don't actually have 6 kegs, I have 5 kegs and a 9L cornie as well. I think I used three kegs to work out whether six would fit by putting three down, then moving the left one over to be the right most one, etc. Probably not an exact way to do it. Happy to hear it may be possible to get 6 in! Plus then I can get the small one on the hump and have 6.5 kegs and hopefully a small co2 bottle as well.

This thread has been pretty dry lately and then two awesome freezer conversions are added in a row, and I was all excited to reveal my project which I'm finishing tonight as well  

It won't be as impressive but I think it's still good for a self contained unit! Watch this space...


----------



## bonj

NickB said:


> Brew day planned sometime soon to formally christen it


Looking forward to it!


----------



## NickB

You're not invited Bonj........



......

.....
...
.
.
.
...
...


----------



## drsmurto

Picks jaw off floor.

That is gorgeous Nick! So shiny, blackboard menu is a nice touch and the view, wow.


----------



## NickB

Thanks DrS! Even I'm happy with it, and that's a rare thing 

Cheers


----------



## bonj

NickB said:


> You're not invited Bonj........


Aww 

:lol:


----------



## JestersDarts

NickB said:


> Thought I'd better post some pics of my setup now that it's complete!
> 
> 
> Shot of the plumbing going upstairs. The black elbows are John Guest Flow-Bend elbows - stop the beer line kinking. Note the flood line for the font going in as well.
> View attachment 37198
> 
> 
> Brew day planned sometime soon to formally christen it
> 
> Cheers!



This is Brilliance.

A dream!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarkBastard

Just noticed the drip tray goes into a bucket downstairs.

That could result in some interesting dares or drinking games.

I remember my 18th birthday we had a bucket as a drip tray and when the keg ran out I drank straight from the bucket bahahaha.


----------



## NickB

LOL, nah, the drip tray drains onto the lawn.... Not a bad idea for when Chappo's here though.........




h34r:


----------



## Batz

A very nice set-up indeed Nick, and the beers were all excellent as well.



> Brew day planned sometime soon to formally christen it
> 
> Cheers!




Do it before I go away again (even though I'll be in town I think)  Looking forward to leaning on the rail and taking in that view once more !

Batz


----------



## NickB

You're more than welcome anytime mate! 

Cheers


----------



## argon

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Where from argon?



Bought one of these through ebay from www.homebrewstuff.com.

6 way manifold. http://www.homebrewstuff.com/servlet/the-1...manifold/Detail

Shipping was really cheap iirc $US14.95 and arrived in less than 2 weeks. Havent yet hooked it up cause Im pretty lazy. I asked for the shipping rates and he got back to me next day. Good service, good product, good price


----------



## MarkBastard

I've finally finished my bar! Hooray!

It has taken me longer than I care to admit and the poor old car has been sitting outside while this baby has taken its space in the garage in various stages of construction!

I suppose to be fair I've been a bit of a perfection with some aspects of this one, and have for example looked for the 'right' drip tray and I had the font and taps reconditioned by Andale and so many other things, which explains some of the delay, but then so does getting married somewhere in between.



















Some problems ended up being good things, like me accidentally breaking the wire between the freezers thermostat and its temp probe. Solution was to hard wire the fridgemate into the freezer and remove a whole lot of redundant wires etc. Works like a charm and still plenty of space inside the compressor area for some other future upgrades perhaps.

It's a F&P H275X freezer like Nick's one above.

I may flood the font in future.


----------



## Cocko

Mark ya Bastard,

That is F&%KING awesome mate....

How long has it taken? You will get 4 kegs in there and a gas bottle yeah?

Again, an extremely nice rig!

If I was in QLD I would swing around for a glass, I love my beer at 25*   


:icon_cheers:


----------



## MarkBastard

Cocko said:


> Mark ya Bastard,
> 
> That is F&%KING awesome mate....
> 
> How long has it taken? You will get 4 kegs in there and a gas bottle yeah?
> 
> Again, an extremely nice rig!
> 
> If I was in QLD I would swing around for a glass, I love my beer at 25*
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:



I reckon in total hours it's taken about 25 hours. Like if I had the same parts handy in a work shop and just made one from start to finish about 25 hours. But if you add in driving around, searching Ebay, getting married, working, having a social life and all that, about 6 months.

It'll get 5 kegs and a gas bottle and a half keg on the hump, or perhaps 6 kegs on the floor, a smaller gas bottle, and a small keg on the hump (possibly).

As for the temp haha I'd only just turned it on, basically I screwed the last screw in, turned it on, and then took photos straight away hahaha. It got down to 4 degrees in under an hour. Gotta love chest freezers.


----------



## NickB

That looks awesome! I wanted some of that Mini-Orb in blue for mine, but ordered the wrong type. 

Especially like how you've bent the iron around the freezer - really wanted to do that with mine but had no idea how, oh well!

Cheers!


----------



## MarkMc

Cocko said:


> If I was in QLD I would swing around for a glass, I love my beer at 25*



A fellow Pom?


----------



## Steve

Thats nice Mark. Is that just the one piece of corrugated tin wrapped round. I like the curved corners. Hows it fixed on? Just rivetts?
Cheers
Steve

Edit: Hows the wood fixed to the top of the lid?


----------



## MarkBastard

What I did was I got some timber from bunnings that was about 1cm thick by about 4cm wide. I glued it on at various places using liquid nails, and then I had these tiny little screws that I screwed the mini orb into the wood with. A sharp nail made the pilot hole before screwing in, no drill even needed.

The wrap around was actually deceptively easy. The wood mentioned above, I had a big strip horizontally at the top and bottom of the front of the freezer, but I didn't make it go all the way to the edge. I stopped it about an inch before the edge. That way when the mini orb bent around the corner it gave it that rounded effect. As far as bending goes it was literally a case of just bend it around and screw it in, was really quite easy.

There's actually four sheets of mini orb there, or two sheets cut in half with an angle grinder anyway.

The wood on top is attached to the top of the freezer lid with some screws. the screws are all hidden under the lip of the recessed drip tray. They screw directly into the metal of the top of the freezer and hold very well.


----------



## Steve

Mark^Bastard said:


> What I did was I got some timber from bunnings that was about 1cm thick by about 4cm wide. I glued it on at various places using liquid nails, and then I had these tiny little screws that I screwed the mini orb into the wood with. A sharp nail made the pilot hole before screwing in, no drill even needed.
> 
> The wrap around was actually deceptively easy. The wood mentioned above, I had a big strip horizontally at the top and bottom of the front of the freezer, but I didn't make it go all the way to the edge. I stopped it about an inch before the edge. That way when the mini orb bent around the corner it gave it that rounded effect. As far as bending goes it was literally a case of just bend it around and screw it in, was really quite easy.
> 
> There's actually four sheets of mini orb there, or two sheets cut in half with an angle grinder anyway.
> 
> The wood on top is attached to the top of the freezer lid with some screws. the screws are all hidden under the lip of the recessed drip tray. They screw directly into the metal of the top of the freezer and hold very well.




Two easy. Job well done.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## gava

love ya work, where'd you get that drip tray? I've just got a font the same for my kegerator but can't find the tray..

Do you know how high top is ? i've put 100mm castors on my kegerator which obviously raised the top and I think the font will be to high once its been installed.



Mark^Bastard said:


> I've finally finished my bar! Hooray!
> 
> It has taken me longer than I care to admit and the poor old car has been sitting outside while this baby has taken its space in the garage in various stages of construction!
> 
> I suppose to be fair I've been a bit of a perfection with some aspects of this one, and have for example looked for the 'right' drip tray and I had the font and taps reconditioned by Andale and so many other things, which explains some of the delay, but then so does getting married somewhere in between.
> 
> View attachment 37213
> 
> View attachment 37214
> 
> View attachment 37215
> 
> View attachment 37216
> 
> View attachment 37217
> 
> View attachment 37218
> 
> View attachment 37219
> 
> View attachment 37220
> 
> 
> Some problems ended up being good things, like me accidentally breaking the wire between the freezers thermostat and its temp probe. Solution was to hard wire the fridgemate into the freezer and remove a whole lot of redundant wires etc. Works like a charm and still plenty of space inside the compressor area for some other future upgrades perhaps.
> 
> It's a F&P H275X freezer like Nick's one above.
> 
> I may flood the font in future.


----------



## MarkBastard

I got the drip tray off Ebay. To be honest although it looks good I probably would have been better off with just a normal counter top dry tray. It would have been much easier to install the font directly to the wood and this drip tray doesn't drain perfectly anyway, there's usually some amount of liquid to wipe up unfortunately.

It was second hand off Ebay for about $80.


----------



## JestersDarts

Mark - just had to post to say I'm extremely impressed by your work.

Well done!!


----------



## MarkBastard

BTW I am going to put labels behind each tap, round ones that'll fit in the holders that are attached.

I can't decide between the following ideas...

1 - Cut out round bits of wood, paint with blackboard paint and write the beer name with chalk.
2 - Cut out round bits of metal and attach to holders, then make up magnets that I stick to the round bits of metal. I think you can get magnet sheets now that you can print onto with normal bubble jet printers, so I could make up fancy labels and have more labels than holders so that I could keep them for when I next make the same type of beer (ie one for amber ale, one for ESB, one for IPA etc).
3 - Glue mail velcro to the holders and make up labels with female velcro that I stick on similar to the magnet idea above but the labels themselves could be made out of wood or anything, including blackboard wood.

2 is probably my preferred option but won't be the easiest or cheapest.


----------



## JestersDarts

Number 2 sounds great - but I agree - a bit more effort required.

You might find it tricky with the chalk idea to get it nice - taps in the way of writing neatly? (if your OCD like me  )

plus chalk is messy.. dust, chalk, smudges, 

you can get whiteboard stick on film from a cheapo shop, you could use coloured whiteboard pens and do a pretty neat job..


----------



## MarkBastard

JestersDarts said:


> you can get whiteboard stick on film from a cheapo shop, you could use coloured whiteboard pens and do a pretty neat job..



ahh yes that was the fourth idea i had haha

that way i can easily use different colours. only problem is I don't like the idea of a white default background.

I think two will be the go though. In the mean time I can just use cardboard and double sided tape.


----------



## JestersDarts

you could get some pretty rustic looking labels that way!


----------



## zoidbergmerc

Those two freezer setups are amazing!

I just setup my kegerator! I've never been this happy  Pouring the first beer from my tap was better than seeing the birth of my Son.

I'll post pics when I've finished painting it.


----------



## argon

zoidbergmerc said:


> Pouring the first beer from my tap was better than seeing the birth of my Son.



hahahaha.... Don't let the mrs read that, or you'll likely be cut off from pouring your second :lol:


----------



## NickB

Mark - I use liquid chalk markers for my board. Very easy to write with and much neater than regular chalk. I'll most likely be modding the chalk board itself with either a coat of clear enamel, or a black enamel paint. Having issues wiping the board off as I only had enough chalk paint for one coat. Might have worked better with two or three...

Cheers!


----------



## Bizier

KillerRx4 said:


> Yeah painting the lid is a bit too much effort. I found a liquid chalk pen in my toolbox from my drag racing days that does the trick for scribbling vital keg details above each tap. wipes off with a damp cloth...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats actually 2 drip trays, pretty cheap too compared to the tiny 1 tap tray I had on my last fridge. $15US + freight. I think worked out to $40 each delivered from USA. I bought them at separate times though so maybe combined would work out cheaper still... (4 taps was ok for a few weeks until I had 8 kegs in it & got sick of openining the lid :lol: )
> www.barproducts.com/ Search bar > Drip tray
> 
> Yeah a few kegs very regular rotation, a few others on slow rotation & a couple that are there for a long haul. (flanders red will be in for years at the rate I can stomach it)



The rest of your FRA is still waiting for me 

I only just went kegging a few months ago, but I am embarassed to post because it is a little jury rig still.


----------



## goomboogo

zoidbergmerc said:


> Those two freezer setups are amazing!
> 
> I just setup my kegerator! I've never been this happy  Pouring the first beer from my tap was better than seeing the birth of my Son.
> 
> I'll post pics when I've finished painting it.



Don't paint your son. Just be happy with the colour he came in originally.


----------



## zoidbergmerc

goomboogo said:


> Don't paint your son. Just be happy with the colour he came in originally.



Ha! I see what you did there!


----------



## zoidbergmerc

Also, to all future keggers out there, John Guest fittings are amazing and they changed my life!

PS I love Ross


----------



## Jazman

just a quickie finally keg now after about 10 years of bottling mine is a chest freezer a f&p 215 litre with a collar the collar is 100 x 50 rhs 3mm gal welded from offcut from work and cladded inside with surfmist colourbond (offcut) and checker plate(offcut) from work and has been filled inside with space invader total cost 25 bucks the taps oare 3 perlicks 525 (from ebay us) and two brumby style taps and still have more gas lines to add and will have all jg fittings


----------



## MarkBastard

Nice tap handles mate! Good work.


----------



## zoidbergmerc

I know it's far from the slickest setup but it's still my pride and joy.

Found the fridge under the house, asked my landlord who's it was, he said he didn't know and I claimed it as my own!






Inside the fridge, it fits 4 kegs perfectly, Chips, pies and frozen pizzas live in the freezer compartment.






and here's the brewery, 3x 30L fermenters and 2x 60L fermenters (you can just see one in the cupboard) with the kererator right next to the door  The CO2 bottle is in the cupboard closest to the fridge with the gas line going around the back.






It's all in a strange little room in my house that comes off the kitchen, it's way to small to be a bedroom or study and way too big for a pantry, so I made it my brewery\server room. The servers keep it warm in winter and I've got some AC to keep it cool in summer


----------



## stew.w

just finished mine on the weekend, should get a good work out this weekend as its my birthday today so im having a party on saturday :beerbang: 






a guy at work made me handles, solid brass they look awesome

cheers,

Stewart


----------



## Batz

Stew.W said:


> just finished mine on the weekend, should get a good work out this weekend as its my birthday today so im having a party on saturday :beerbang:
> 
> View attachment 37422
> View attachment 37423
> View attachment 37424
> 
> 
> a guy at work made me handles, solid brass they look awesome
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Stewart




Nice neat set up there Stewart, love the handles.

Batz


----------



## praxis178

Stew.W said:


> just finished mine on the weekend, should get a good work out this weekend as its my birthday today so im having a party on saturday :beerbang:
> 
> View attachment 37422
> View attachment 37423
> View attachment 37424
> 
> 
> a guy at work made me handles, solid brass they look awesome
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Stewart



Cool setup! and happy B-day! :icon_cheers:


----------



## breadenhound

These are all so impressive! I think the hardest part is not knowing what to spend my money on first - Every thread I read I add something new to my list! I really am a fan of the wooden top Mark, looks good


----------



## juzz1981

Awesome setup you have there bloke!


----------



## brewmasterz

Hi all,

I am putting my finishing touches together this weekend. All I need to do is add the drip tray on the front and poor away!
moore pics soon.

Cheers


----------



## Fents

ohhhh someones been knocking off asahi 15's. :lol:


----------



## skippy

WHYPSI said:


> all done. did a bit of cutting and welding and repainting the wire shelves and made a half bottom shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now keg fits like a glove and havent lost too much room. and got the light that hasnt worked in 5 years working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to fill with some beer




just cant go past the can of wife beater you have in the fridge mate


----------



## The Pope

Here is my set up I just built.
Only recently started brewing & now have to get the taste for beer lol (I'm a bourbon man myself)


----------



## litre_o_cola

Well I have finished the bar and while I was at it I put in 2 more taps!


----------



## komodo

evil_spirits said:


> Here is my set up I just built.
> Only recently started brewing & now have to get the taste for beer lol (I'm a bourbon man myself)



You could always do a keg of premixed bourbon and dry/cola using Bag in Box syrup or sodastream syrups. Most of these actually taste quite good with a kegging system as you can get the required high carbonation levels


----------



## oldmacdonald

Komodo said:


> You could always do a keg of premixed bourbon and dry/cola using Bag in Box syrup or sodastream syrups. Most of these actually taste quite good with a kegging system as you can get the required high carbonation levels



Is the (assumed) saving using syrups worth the hassle over using bottled Coke/cheap Cola? I also assume you're batching this in a keg as opposed to a full-blown bag-in-box modern post-mix set-up?


----------



## Kingy

had this little setup for a few months now. way easier lifting kegs in and out and around as to compared to the old fridge set up. crappy phone photo


----------



## BarnsleyBrewer

Nice kegerators lads,  This is my set-up in a 8' x 6' shed, I brew and serve my beers from it!  




Brew stand and equipment.




Beer Chiller


----------



## Steve

BarnsleyBrewer said:


> Nice kegerators lads,  This is my set-up in a 8' x 6' shed, I brew and serve my beers from it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brew stand and equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Chiller



BB, thanks for the pics. Very neat n tidy set up there. How many people have you squeezed in there? I hope you have heating in that little shed come winter! Whats the pic of the beer chiller with the upside down bowl and industrial sized hosing?


----------



## zxhoon

great, now theres another thing I really want... a brewing shed, damn that is awesome!


----------



## BarnsleyBrewer

Steve said:


> BB, thanks for the pics. Very neat n tidy set up there. How many people have you squeezed in there? I hope you have heating in that little shed come winter! Whats the pic of the beer chiller with the upside down bowl and industrial sized hosing?


The upside down bowl and hosing is on top of the boiler (there's a 10" hole in the lid that the bowl covers), I can do a boil with the door shut in winter and all the steam goes outside, works really well.... The hosing is a shower extractor fan hose!
Sheds too small for people to stand in, at winter time I keep nipping in to pour a pint then take it indoors, summertime (if that's the right word over here..lol) I nip in the shed, pull a pint and sit in the garden.  

BB


----------



## Steve

BarnsleyBrewer said:


> The upside down bowl and hosing is on top of the boiler (there's a 10" hole in the lid that the bowl covers), I can do a boil with the door shut in winter and all the steam goes outside, works really well.... The hosing is a shower extractor fan hose!
> Sheds too small for people to stand in, at winter time I keep nipping in to pour a pint then take it indoors, summertime (if that's the right word over here..lol) I nip in the shed, pull a pint and sit in the garden.
> 
> BB



COOL idea with the steam extractor. Bet it gets nice n toasty in the shed in winter when your brewing. I just presumed you'd take it all outside and brew......oh and I know about your summertimes......they were just as shite as mine living on the other side of the border with the red rose.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BarnsleyBrewer

Steve said:


> COOL idea with the steam extractor. Bet it gets nice n toasty in the shed in winter when your brewing. I just presumed you'd take it all outside and brew......oh and I know about your summertimes......they were just as shite as mine living on the other side of the border with the red rose.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Sheds warm as toast, lock the door, no wife and kids allowed in.....
Winter this year was quite harsh, check this snowman out that a few jokers did in Blackpool. (Mods,please remove if it offends)






BB


----------



## bradsbrew

BarnsleyBrewer said:


> Hi Steve,
> Sheds warm as toast, lock the door, no wife and kids allowed in.....
> Winter this year was quite harsh, check this snowman out that a few jokers did in Blackpool. (Mods,please remove if it offends)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB


 :lol: :lol: How could that offend. Thats fuckin funny.


----------



## JestersDarts

G'Day All - 

Jsut took a few crappy phone snaps of my fine handywork from last night.. Gettin pumped its all coming together!

Will definately post up better pics of the job when I actually complete it.

One tap for now (I want celli's, but one of these is all the budget stretches to at the moment) spaced to allow for 4 along the front.
I will be getting two kegs to start with this weekend, perhaps even keg the IPA I have in the ferment fridge! Although i'm a bit hesitant to learn how my system works on a nice ready-to-bottle brew.. 


I was thinking of first brewing a lager, which I can lager in one keg, then in the meantime, brew a quick crowdpleaser to stick in the the keg, and learn how to use my system on it.. Then I wont be as upset seeing it turn to foam out the tap when i screw it all up..

A big thanks to the entire AHB community for the inspiration - 
Would never have used a chesty with collar if it werent for other people out there sharing how they did theirs..










Cheers!

JD


----------



## MarkBastard

Looking good mate. What sort of wood is that? It'd look nice if you tried to use the same wood to cover the lid and had side bits on it too that matched up with the collar.


----------



## JestersDarts

Mark^Bastard said:


> Looking good mate. What sort of wood is that? It'd look nice if you tried to use the same wood to cover the lid and had side bits on it too that matched up with the collar.



Dad and I can't work out what sort of timber it is - 
Dad salvaged it from an oil storage room at an old garage he pulled down in town, It used to be the floor boards - probably been there 50+ years. 
It is really dense - and bloody heavy! 
Lots of dusty greasy crap on the outside -

Was about 50mm thick when we constructed it, made it _fairly _square, using the internal dimentions I wanted, to match up with the lip of the freezer - then planed the whole thing down to about 40mm, taking it back to the decent timber. I didn't mind if it had overhang externally, I might do something around the outside - or just finishe it off with some quad.

It has a slight warp, but Ive used a foam strip between the freezer and collar to take this up. 

It has no finish yet - needs a fine sand, and I might use a wax to bring out the colour.

Yeah was thinking about doing a lid - but dont think i'll use the same timber for that...

Will post decent pics after the weekend - hopefully going to finish it off when I get the rest of my gear!

Even decided to hold off bottling my IPA so I can keg it this weekend :beer:


----------



## mr_tyreman

Hey guys i scored this on ebay the other night, picked it up 2nite and to my surprise it holds 6 kegs with zero mods!

by the way this is fridge number 6...SWMBO non too impressed  nah she loves it, just means more chance of having her beer on tap.











havent turned it on yet though.....heres hoping it works


----------



## brewmasterz

Hi all,

Check out my new bar....

I have been building this Custom roll away bar :beerbang: for weekend get togethers with my mates, at there houses! Still got a few things to do! Need to connect the beer line to the kegs etc. I also have a temprite which I picked up a off Ebay, which I need to get going.... Anyone have any info on temprites???


would appreciate comments....


----------



## JestersDarts

OK - Finally got off my butt and took some pics of the bar setup!


One at a time..

Cheers

JD


----------



## JestersDarts




----------



## JestersDarts

Ultimately - i'll be able to fit 4 kegs, and have 4 taps - 

CO2 being outside the fridge - but for now, and just so I have a beer to pour - this is it!

Pumped!


----------



## Cocko

brewmasterz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Check out my new bar....
> 
> I have been building this Custom roll away bar :beerbang: for weekend get togethers with my mates, at there houses! Still got a few things to do! Need to connect the beer line to the kegs etc. I also have a temprite which I picked up a off Ebay, which I need to get going.... Anyone have any info on temprites???
> 
> 
> would appreciate comments....



You should look at having a ice bucket that fits 2 kegs so you can run both taps  

Looks awesome btw... :icon_cheers:


----------



## oldmacdonald

If you get the right temprite/icebank you'll be right. My icebank has 4 coils so will supply a 4-way font (and flood it).


----------



## brewmasterz

oldmacdonald said:


> If you get the right temprite/icebank you'll be right. My icebank has 4 coils so will supply a 4-way font (and flood it).




The temprite/ ice bank has 4 coils including one to flood the font, so I am going to try and hook it up, and poor away. What kind of refridgeration motor runs your icebank?? do you have any pics??


----------



## bj42brumby

Hi all,

Just throwing some images of my new toy into the mix.. started out with a cheap little chest freezer.






And then started having fun with a new thermostat, some black paint, towers.. you know.. usual stuff. Added a cheap digital thermometer display and have a bitter and a stout in fermenters. I'll get some nice handles one day soon I hope. New game.. play spot the penguin.


----------



## KHB

bj42brumby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just throwing some images of my new toy into the mix.. started out with a cheap little chest freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then started having fun with a new thermostat, some black paint, towers.. you know.. usual stuff. Added a cheap digital thermometer display and have a bitter and a stout in fermenters. I'll get some nice handles one day soon I hope. New game.. play spot the penguin.




Sweet conversion there for a momoent i thought it was one of those $600 fridges!

Cheers


----------



## Kingy

hey bj nice little setup. Does your drip tray have a little circular cutout so it snits snug against the tower? If so where did you source that from. Cheers


----------



## bj42brumby

Thanks KHB. 

Kingy, got everything from ebay, various vendors... gotta love it and yes, it does have the semi circle cutaway but doesn't really get too close to the tower


----------



## Great Gonzo

adamg said:


> View attachment 7646
> this is my keg set up, a freezer with a dig temp controller so my beer doesn't freeze. i am lucky enough to have some sheety mates who made the stainless fount to hold the taps.


----------



## Great Gonzo

adamg said:


> View attachment 7646
> this is my keg set up, a freezer with a dig temp controller so my beer doesn't freeze. i am lucky enough to have some sheety mates who made the stainless fount to hold the taps.



I need more cooling space but can't get the freezer temp right. Where did you get the dig controller from?


----------



## Verbyla

Hey KHB

Very nice job. I was convinced it was a store purchased kegerator before I started reading

I'm doing a similar thing. What type of paint did you use???


----------



## Thunderlips

Stew.W said:


> View attachment 37422





Love the brass tap handles. They'd go nicely with my recently purchased brass Perlicks.
Your mate could sell those on Ebay.

I'd buy two straight away


----------



## chadjaja

My keezer got some space invaders treatment at the weeknd :beerbang:


----------



## zxhoon

that is awesome!


----------



## gava

Here is my Keggerator.. After months of weekend work its done... and damn the beer tastes good


----------



## argon

gava said:


> Here is my Keggerator.. After months of weekend work its done... and damn the beer tastes good




right next to the TV... just like a bought one beautiful!!! Works in very nicely with the TV cabinet... whodathought you'd knocked it up yourself.... great job


----------



## mxd

well it hasn't been made pretty yet (unless you've done 
QA for 3 or 4 hours then it's bewdiful)


----------



## bullsneck

Bit of a party keg that I put together.

Fits a 9L corny on the inside, as well as the gas bottle and a SS coil to keep the beer cool.






Edit - Sorry about the photo, I uploaded it the right way. Must have been rotated somehow.


----------



## MarkBastard

copy cat


----------



## hsb

With all these superb Keg fridge/freezer set-ups, is a fridge an absolute must for kegging? I generally drink English style Ale, so 12C is my target serving temperature. Is the fridge needed to achieve carbonation? Cheers. Fridge/Freezer #3 (or 6 as in one post earlier in this thread!!!) must be a tough sell to SWMBO sometimes, I know it is for me!
I already have a fermentation fridge with tempmate installed but this is tied up all the time brewing, often at 18C or thereabouts, then crash chill, then back to 18C etc.. so not really suitable to 'share' with kegs.


----------



## Pete2501

You live in australia right? I'm not sure how you plan to get 12C beer in summer without a fridge/freezer.


----------



## doon

just bought a kegerator from Grain and Grape and turned out to be cheaper then i thought! dont think they update the webpage at all.

got kegerator with dual tap font, taps, regulator, line and fittings and gas bottle for 819 was expecting to pay well over 1000 as the prices on the internet are higher then what i paid


----------



## MeLoveBeer

doon said:


> just bought a kegerator from Grain and Grape and turned out to be cheaper then i thought! dont think they update the webpage at all.
> 
> got kegerator with dual tap font, taps, regulator, line and fittings and gas bottle for 819 was expecting to pay well over 1000 as the prices on the internet are higher then what i paid



Would be interested to hear how you find it doon. I puchased everything for my keg setup apart from a kegerator this week and am currently weighing up options.

The way I look at it when you add up the cost of the font, taps etc, buying the ready made kegerator is not that much more expensive.


----------



## doon

its one of the flat door models from keg king, not sure if thats why it comes in a cheaper package or not. It seems to be pretty good quality stuff, maybe not the taps, but i can always replace them.

for me this was the best option as i dont really have a good shed, so this is going to sit next to me in my study and i can drink whilst on the computer!!


----------



## MeLoveBeer

doon said:


> its one of the flat door models from keg king, not sure if thats why it comes in a cheaper package or not. It seems to be pretty good quality stuff, maybe not the taps, but i can always replace them.
> 
> for me this was the best option as i dont really have a good shed, so this is going to sit next to me in my study and i can drink whilst on the computer!!



As far as I'm concerned its a great feature being able to fit 3 kegs in such a small unit (I'm limited for space in my shed, so its a massive selling point). Was tempted to drop in to Keg King and see what they can do one for direct (KK is heaps closer to me than G&G), but G&G have them cheaper on their website. Think I'll call both and see who comes out cheapest...


----------



## poppa joe

MeLoveBeer said:


> As far as I'm concerned its a great feature being able to fit 3 kegs in such a small unit (I'm limited for space in my shed, so its a massive selling point). Was tempted to drop in to Keg King and see what they can do one for direct (KK is heaps closer to me than G&G), but G&G have them cheaper on their website. Think I'll call both and see who comes out cheapest...




Nowra Mitre 10....
Keg King 3..with gear ...$699.00
On Special///
Cheers
PJ


----------



## MeLoveBeer

Damn... just read that they come with a gas bottle and reg (I have both already). I wonder what the chances are of getting a unit without them? Should cut down the cost a bit if possible


----------



## oldmacdonald

You'll be able to flog off the bottle and reg pretty easily.


----------



## MeLoveBeer

oldmacdonald said:


> You'll be able to flog off the bottle and reg pretty easily.



Yeh, thats what I'm thinking... shot off an email to KK yesterday arvo asking if they can seperate, but just got a generic email back with the advertised price ($599 inc shipping).

I tend to spend about a month of every year away camping or at the beach anyway, so maybe I'll just keep the small bottle and extra reg for there.


----------



## Sammus

MeLoveBeer said:


> Damn... just read that they come with a gas bottle and reg (I have both already). I wonder what the chances are of getting a unit without them? Should cut down the cost a bit if possible



According to this http://www.kegking.com.au/keg%20fridges.html they don't normally come with a gas bottle. reg yes, bottle no.


----------



## mxd

on the pamphlet http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Keg%20...%20Pamphlet.pdf they say bottle there ? With bottle great price.


----------



## Sammus

mxd said:


> on the pamphlet http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Keg%20...%20Pamphlet.pdf they say bottle there ? With bottle great price.



hey wow they do too. If that comes with a bottle that's an awesome deal.


----------



## MeLoveBeer

Sammus said:


> According to this http://www.kegking.com.au/keg%20fridges.html they don't normally come with a gas bottle. reg yes, bottle no.



Thats what I thought initially, however the pamphlet for the series 3 says otherwise.

Edit: too quick mxd :icon_cheers:


----------



## clintmo

Mine got an update recently with an allied pacific 4 tap flooded font. fitted with 4 perlick 525ss models. The font is running cold water using a pond pump, fits 4 kegs the water reservoir (15L), and 2 6 packs lol . Aint nothing else gunna fit then. I would've liked a chrome font but i like the look of the gold and silver too











cheers  clint


----------



## raven19

Shit hot fella, the Decals look really good too. Nice work!


----------



## JestersDarts

Very nice job mate - 

I'm waiting on 3 perlicks myself to finish mine off. 525ss creamers? is that what those are - i hope so cos they look great!

Great labels mate - looks pro.

the gold font is classy too.


----------



## JestersDarts

clintmo said:


> Mine got an update recently with an allied pacific 4 tap flooded font. fitted with 4 perlick 525ss models. The font is running cold water using a pond pump, fits 4 kegs the water reservoir (15L), and 2 6 packs lol  . Aint nothing else gunna fit then. I would've liked a chrome font but i like the look of the gold and silver too
> 
> cheers  clint



uggh just actually read that yes, they are 525ss taps 

"try search? what? try READING" haha

JD


----------



## barls

just finished my new tap handles on my new toy a wood lathe, which i have time to play with due to being on long service.
here are the three im currently using




i was going to post this in the show us your tap handles thread but i couldnt find it and i did spend and hour searching.
cheers barls


----------



## Cocko

barls said:


> just finished my new tap handles on my new toy a wood lathe, which i have time to play with due to being on long service.
> here are the three im currently using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to post this in the show us your tap handles thread but i couldnt find it and i did spend and hour searching.
> cheers barls




They look awesome mate, good work!

Be sure to post a pic with them fitted...

When I got new handles I ended up hammered cause I just kept going back to the keg fridge to use them... Ahh well, the things you HAVE to do huh!


----------



## JestersDarts

OK - Here we go!
3 x perlick 575 ss creamer from the US
ordered 3" ss shanks and nipples... should have got the 4'' (slaps myself)... they're about 2mm too short once I screw on the ss nipples! would have been OK if they had the nipple on the shank, but these I had to screw on myself, so I lost about 1/2'' depth. SO I had to recess the locking nut on the inside of the collar - just another thing to make a relatively simple job more fiddly. Then I found out that the bits I had to drill out the holes for the shanks were too big for my drill's chuck. So I used san old hand turned brace drill with a larger chuck. What an effort, but got there in the end! And yes, I did it all while the collar was attached and fridge still running... I vacuumed my fridge of woodchips, and will get the rest out on the next clean..

I only got as far as putting the shanks through and quickly screwed on the taps to have a look. Not hooked up to the kegs as yet.

Sorry about the crappy phone pics, and these were taken at night, so are a bit dark..

JD


----------



## JestersDarts

Oh and one of the three taps has an engraved perlick "P" on the front, the other two have the grey print on the front, so not all the same. i like the engraved look better.


----------



## JestersDarts




----------



## puffer555

Hi Guys,

Thought I'd show off my latest project.
Been working on this for a couple of months now, and I'm very pleased with the final result.  
Hope you like it.

Couple of front on shots.














Internals. 





Built in temp control.





Back view.





For those with a keen eye, you may notice that the font is made from stormwater PVC fittings. 
Hidden underneath is also a timber base with castors so I can move it around. 

Let me know your thoughts.  
Cheers. 
Tim


----------



## ampy

puffer555 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought I'd show off my latest project.
> Been working on this for a couple of months now, and I'm very pleased with the final result.
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Couple of front on shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built in temp control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those with a keen eye, you may notice that the font is made from stormwater PVC fittings.
> Hidden underneath is also a timber base with castors so I can move it around.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.
> Cheers.
> Tim


Thats looks awesome puffer, I may have to do something similar with my keg freezer


----------



## kenlock

Bloody good job! :super:


----------



## bjay

Puff

Very effective looks the ducks nuts ,,,Very nice lookin unit, and four kegs to go

cheers
bjay


----------



## Kleiny

puff daddy nice job :super:


----------



## MeLoveBeer

Great thinking with the 90mm pipe Tim. Is it sturdy enough as a mount for your taps? Looks bloody good.


----------



## beerbog

JestersDarts said:


> OK - Here we go!
> 3 x perlick 575 ss creamer from the US
> ordered 3" ss shanks and nipples... should have got the 4'' (slaps myself)... they're about 2mm too short once I screw on the ss nipples! would have been OK if they had the nipple on the shank, but these I had to screw on myself, so I lost about 1/2'' depth. SO I had to recess the locking nut on the inside of the collar - just another thing to make a relatively simple job more fiddly. Then I found out that the bits I had to drill out the holes for the shanks were too big for my drill's chuck. So I used san old hand turned brace drill with a larger chuck. What an effort, but got there in the end! And yes, I did it all while the collar was attached and fridge still running... I vacuumed my fridge of woodchips, and will get the rest out on the next clean..
> 
> I only got as far as putting the shanks through and quickly screwed on the taps to have a look. Not hooked up to the kegs as yet.
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pics, and these were taken at night, so are a bit dark..
> 
> JD
> View attachment 40014
> View attachment 40015
> View attachment 40016



I just picked up a Perlick 525ss this week, in but not connected. I've heard some good reviews about these taps. :beerbang:


----------



## vykuza

puffer555 said:


> For those with a keen eye, you may notice that the font is made from stormwater PVC fittings.
> Hidden underneath is also a timber base with castors so I can move it around.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.
> Cheers.
> Tim



Puffer, awesome work mate! I'm envious


----------



## puffer555

MeLoveBeer said:


> Great thinking with the 90mm pipe Tim. Is it sturdy enough as a mount for your taps? Looks bloody good.



Yeah its sturdy enough.
Its well fixed to the timber top using flanged connections.
Also used plenty of pvc cement.

Got my inspiration from here:
http://www.wortomatic.com/articles/Custom-...r-and-Kegerator
Just modified the design slightly.


----------



## JestersDarts

Gibbo1 said:


> I just picked up a Perlick 525ss this week, in but not connected. I've heard some good reviews about these taps. :beerbang:



Yeah mate - I got the creamer versions, I liked the idea of having the option of using that function if need be. I have yet to pull a beer through them yet, although i'm pulling a lemonade I made through the one on the end (a bit of an experiment).
SO havent got to fully try the creamer function. I was worred about being able to find the closed position, but at this stage with the lemonade, it seems to be sealing great.

oh and the fact that they are a work of art next to the brumby!

JD


----------



## MarkBastard

Nice work puffer. I mounted my temp controller in a similar spot too. Did you hard wire it or do you have cords sitting on the inside?

IMO you should spray paint the grill covering the compressor with black paint.

How did you insulate the font?


----------



## puffer555

Mark^Bastard said:


> Nice work puffer. I mounted my temp controller in a similar spot too. Did you hard wire it or do you have cords sitting on the inside?
> 
> IMO you should spray paint the grill covering the compressor with black paint.
> 
> How did you insulate the font?



Cheers Mark,
The controller is hardwired. Won't be hard to unwire if I decide to down/upgrade in future (unlikely).
I ummed and ahhed about the grill. I may end up painting it yet. 
Font is uninsulated. Would only really work if you could cool it internally. 
The best option would have been to cut two holes in the freezer lid and blow cold air through there.
Didn't want to do this though.
Realistically, there must be less than 20 ml of beer in each line that is exposed to the heat.
I often just throw away the first 20 - 30 ml of the first pour for the day.
I also regularly flush the lines with starsan.
Didn't think it would be too much of an issue. 
Is it?


----------



## ben_sa

Not mine sadly ( But great idea!!!


----------



## CDJ

Hi guys

Once my wife went to Melbourne for a week I decided to start a new project. So went to Simon's place to start it, and been working on it since for the last weeks. Hope you like the result.

CDJ


----------



## brewmasterz

ben_sa said:


> Not mine sadly ( But great idea!!!



Thats awesome, I want one!!

:super: 
Rock on.... No better Combination; Beer, Women & Spa :icon_chickcheers: & boats with Wakeboarding!!
:beerbang:


----------



## bonj

ben_sa said:


> Not mine sadly ( But great idea!!!


Is that a fermenter on the table? That has to be some rancid brew!


----------



## bradsbrew

Bonj said:


> Is that a fermenter on the table? That has to be some rancid brew!



The colour of the water in the spa is a bit umm yellow brownish too.


----------



## drew9242

bradsbrew said:


> The colour of the water in the spa is a bit umm yellow brownish too.




River water i would say.


----------



## white.grant

Drew9242 said:


> River water i would say.



the lawn by the river bank is a nice touch


----------



## bonj

CDJ said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Once my wife went to Melbourne for a week I decided to start a new project. So went to Simon's place to start it, and been working on it since for the last weeks. Hope you like the result.
> 
> CDJ


Some quality workmanship there CDJ. :super:


----------



## Cocko

CDJ said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Once my wife went to Melbourne for a week I decided to start a new project. So went to Simon's place to start it, and been working on it since for the last weeks. Hope you like the result.
> 
> CDJ



I love it with this thread comes up and setups like that is the reason why!!

Awesome work mate.

Please start to build mine, PM me when its finished - same as yours will be fine....  


:kooi:


----------



## mxd

CDJ said:


> Once my wife went to Melbourne for a week I decided to start a new project. So went to Simon's place to start it, and been working on it since for the last weeks. Hope you like the result.




seems like a fair trade 

love the look can we get some more picy's of the font.

well done

Matt


----------



## CDJ

mxd said:


> seems like a fair trade
> 
> love the look can we get some more picy's of the font.
> 
> well done
> 
> Matt



Perlick 525ss. Got them from the ebay seller that was recommended here.This was the only pic handy atm.....


----------



## JestersDarts

CDJ said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Once my wife went to Melbourne for a week I decided to start a new project. So went to Simon's place to start it, and been working on it since for the last weeks. Hope you like the result.
> 
> CDJ



This is class. Top stuff!


----------



## JestersDarts

ben_sa said:


> Not mine sadly ( But great idea!!!



This is brilliant! Is this with your mates? Im assuming Souts Aus..

whereabouts is that on the river?

and what is that in the fermenter!!

JD


----------



## blekk

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share a pic of my new co2 manifold with check valves


----------



## mxd

here's an update man cave (old bungalow out the back, tree fell through it, found it had termite and damp issues etc..).

Still a few things to do.






[attac
hment=40925:R0012249.JPG]


----------



## Paul H

mxd said:


> here's an update man cave (old bungalow out the back, tree fell through it, found it had termite and damp issues etc..).
> 
> Still a few things to do.
> 
> View attachment 40920
> View attachment 40921
> View attachment 40922
> View attachment 40923
> View attachment 40924
> [atta
> c
> hment=40925:R0012249.JPG]



Looks good although it appears someone has shrunken your TV
:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Supra-Jim

You work fast Matt, that man cave is looking real good!

Well done.

Cheers SJ


----------



## mxd

Paul H said:


> Looks good although it appears someone has shrunken your TV
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



Yeah, I've got head off to JB or the like to get a 42" for the room, a couple more stools, and there's a couple of arcade machines and driving machine to move in as well.



Once all that is there I'll probaly need a bed out there too


----------



## WarmBeer

mxd said:


> Yeah, I've got head off to JB or the like to get a 42" for the room, a couple more stools, and there's a couple of arcade machines and driving machine to move in as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Once all that is there I'll probaly need a bed out there too


Next Vic Case swap at MXD's place...


----------



## MarkBastard

puffer555 said:


> Didn't think it would be too much of an issue.
> Is it?



Only a problem if you think it is mate. If it were me I would cut some holes in the freezer lid and mount two PC fans in there, one blowing in and one blowing out. To me that would be the biggest benefit of making a font like that. You'd have to insulate it first though by lining the inside with something.


----------



## ben_sa

JestersDarts said:


> This is brilliant! Is this with your mates? Im assuming Souts Aus..
> 
> whereabouts is that on the river?
> 
> and what is that in the fermenter!!
> 
> JD



Lol no, sadly this was an email i received a little while ago.... Would be a ripper up the Murray in summer... Aaaaaaah

As for the fermenter.... thankfully i have no idea!


----------



## MCT

mxd said:


> here's an update man cave (old bungalow out the back, tree fell through it, found it had termite and damp issues etc..).
> 
> Still a few things to do.
> 
> View attachment 40920
> View attachment 40921
> View attachment 40922
> View attachment 40923
> View attachment 40924
> [atta
> c
> hment=40925:R0012249.JPG]



Nice! What are you using for refridgeration for all those taps?
Is there a chest freezer hidden behind there I can't see?


----------



## mxd

MCT said:


> Is there a chest freezer hidden behind there I can't see?



yep, chopped the bottom of the wooden bar out (added some support beams) and wheel this in


----------



## Jaissy

Hey Doc,

Its a great setup of fridge,its a great thread discussing about the keg fridge.I am going to purchase keg fridge very soon which is fit for my room.


----------



## bazzizzle

Hey guys,

New to the site, just wanted to say thanks to everyone who's posted in here. I've been toying with the idea of setting up a tap system for a while now and the photos in here have definitely motivated me to get going.

Hopefully have something up and running in a few weeks


----------



## argon

bartender_bazz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to the site, just wanted to say thanks to everyone who's posted in here. I've been toying with the idea of setting up a tap system for a while now and the photos in here have definitely motivated me to get going.
> 
> Hopefully have something up and running in a few weeks



good one mate... good luck with it and don't forget to post photos


----------



## kelbygreen

I been building mine all day no where near as nice as these setups but for a $50 freezer I think I done well will post pics tonight if i remember lol. (not finished but very close)


----------



## kelbygreen

Ok took some pics. still gotto get tap handles, and few other bits I think I might piss the barbs off the back of the shafts and use a john guess fitting if you can get them as trying to get that line on was a pain (literally got a chunk out my finger damn they are sharp lol) still gotto put the temp controller in as well.


----------



## JestersDarts

Nice job mate - looks like its come up a treat! perlicks all the way..

JD


----------



## kelbygreen

yep I not bothered about flashing it up well not yet, but enjoying my second beer poured from it now it needs a little tweaking, think the beer lines to long but other then that it seems good.


----------



## Cocko

Brutal!

How important is a fan in a freezer set up?


----------



## MarkBastard

Cocko said:


> Brutal!
> 
> How important is a fan in a freezer set up?



Depends on the freezer and whether or not you have a collar. I've owned three freezers and only really needed a fan in one of them.


----------



## Cocko

Cheers MB.

What did the fan do? Keep the kegs at even temp, keep the moisture controllable? What does it do?

Cheers!

Edit: Sorry, wrong thread for such Q's... but better than a new thread!


----------



## chadjaja

Without a fan my taps are definitely warmer and I also get more moisture and mould problems. A fan and a package of damp rid solves both problems, costs next to nothing to install and run.


----------



## MarkBastard

Cocko said:


> Cheers MB.
> 
> What did the fan do? Keep the kegs at even temp, keep the moisture controllable? What does it do?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Edit: Sorry, wrong thread for such Q's... but better than a new thread!



On some freezers you'll find that the temperature at the top of the freezer is hotter than at the bottom. This is especially true when you make a collar but I reckon the freezer itself has an impact on this as well.

When it's warmer at the top it means that your kegs may be colder than your beer lines etc and you can get foaming issues because the beer comes from the bottom of the keg via the dip tube, and hence the beer should be the coldest item in the freezer, and then it warms up on its way up the beer tubes considerably and starts foaming.

I personally think moisture is only an issue if your freezer isn't sealed very well or if you're constantly opening it (for example if you use bronco taps).


----------



## kelbygreen

I am getting a bit of condensation but that would be from opening it to adjust the beer line and been gassing the kegs so they been in and out a few times, also just a few adjustments but think its almost sorted so will be shut all the time now.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

The Evolution of a kegging system.

My first efforts at kegging - a novelty VB can shaped fridge and an upside down rubbish bin. A bit agricultural, but it certainly worked well enough and it put beer on tap in the Thirsty household.










Next we progressed to a full size fridge... Still kept the VB/bin combo going though. The bigger fridge is really my fermentation fridge and serves duty only as an auxiliary keggerator.






The vb/bin keggerator was moved out of the study and onto the balcony... With tap beer right next to the PC, I was falling off the computer chair a bit too often. I compensated myself by upgrading it to a Celi tap to cut down on the amount of line needed to run balanced.

An proper upgrade was in order, so an F&P 215L slimline was ebayed. And a twin font tower purchased and installed... With plans to add another tower later. 18 months pass....

And yesterday, under the pressure of needing to get it ready for use at ANHC club night. I finally removed finger from rectum and finished (mostly) stage two.

So now we have 4 functional taps across two towers, and a caravan hand pump that is primarily for dispensing chilled water (glass rinsing and chilling) but can be drafted into action for the service of real ales. The lump of wood the pump is mounted on is a temporary feature till I make up something less ugly and a little more robust.






Fits 4 kegs on the floor, a 2.5 kg gas bottle inside on the hump, and either a reservoir for the chilled water or a smaller keg also on the hump to feed the hand pump.

Stage 3 is to install a combined unit in the HP position that will be a base for the HP and also support a tower mount for my CP filler


----------



## MarkBastard

Will that little VB fridge hold a 9L corny keg without needing the upside down bucket?

You can run them on electricity OR ice right?


----------



## technoicon

Mark^Bastard said:


> Will that little VB fridge hold a 9L corny keg without needing the upside down bucket?
> 
> You can run them on electricity OR ice right?




The one I used to have would have fit a 23lt fermenter in it without a tap. almost fit perfect maybe a little to tall.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

What is the concensus on freezer desiccant? Silica Gel? Damprid? Rice? BiCarb?

Just got my new keg freezer, and want to head off any condensation issues before they become real issues.....


----------



## kelbygreen

not to sure with condensation havnt bothered yet. I put a thing on says how much energy it uses and works out just under 17c a day to run my chesty. cant say if thats good or not but I guess for a 15+year old freezer its not to bad


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Mark^Bastard said:


> Will that little VB fridge hold a 9L corny keg without needing the upside down bucket?
> 
> You can run them on electricity OR ice right?



Yes on both counts.. they actually get cold enough to use as a freezer in a pinch... you can make your own ice!

I think.. but am not sure that the shorter fatter 23L "new" cornies would fit in there too.



Awesome Fury said:


> The one I used to have would have fit a 23lt fermenter in it without a tap. almost fit perfect maybe a little to tall.



Taller thinner ones fit in with a snap tap on... but need the upside down bucket. I think the smaller bunnings fermenters will go in there with a snap tap, or with a normal tap thats been trimmed down a little. Makes a really good little fridge for ferm control and lagering.

Wouldn't be very hard to build a collar for it either. I think I am going to use it as a maturation chamber for cheese and salami etc... Turn it to its warmer settings and install a humidity controller and circulation fan.


----------



## MarkBastard

Nice. They'd be good for semi-portable setups in that case.

Good idea re making a collar for them too.


----------



## Paul H

Big thanks to Ross & Anthony at CB as well as Adrian (Lefty 246) for plumbing in the Gas. Was going to go with John Guest fittings however chose to go the way of 3 way manifolds (1 in each fridge + 1 on the back of the right hand side fridge from the bottle).



Now I just need some more novelty tap handles.





Cheers

Paul


----------



## amiddler

View attachment 41770



That is a massive set-up. Sure your not running a pub? You have more variety than most of the pubs I have ever been too. We can all dream.

Drew


----------



## argon

Paul H said:


> Big thanks to Ross & Anthony at CB as well as Adrian (Lefty 246) for plumbing in the Gas. Was going to go with John Guest fittings however chose to go the way of 3 way manifolds (1 in each fridge + 1 on the back of the right hand side fridge from the bottle).
> View attachment 41770
> 
> 
> Now I just need some more novelty tap handles.
> View attachment 41771
> 
> View attachment 41772
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



shiiiiiiny....love it. That's be the only way i'd get beer on tap inside the house... :icon_drool2:


----------



## lefty2446

Paul H said:


> View attachment 41770



Looks the Ducks mate :icon_drool2: glad your happy with it! :beerbang:


----------



## MarkBastard

Looks awesome Paul. Got a pic of that room?

Looks really good having a setup like that and I bet that'd be heaps easier to maintain and use than a lot of the custom setups (mine included)


----------



## Paul H

Mark^Bastard said:


> Looks awesome Paul. Got a pic of that room?
> 
> Looks really good having a setup like that and I bet that'd be heaps easier to maintain and use than a lot of the custom setups (mine included)



Haven't got one on me however the cream ledge on the left is a servery that goes out to a rumpus room.

I had two 380 litre fridges with taps on the front previously but hadn't got around to plumbing the gas in. Fortunatley my wife doesn't like things being done half-arsed so this was the way to go.


Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bribie G

Paul, I see the liver transplant came good eventually :icon_cheers: 

Thirsty Boy
The Caravan pump thing looks brilliant for real ales, how do you attach it to a Corny ? I thought about doing exactly that a couple of years ago but never pursued it. When I was in Cornwall yonks ago I was in a pub in Tintagel and they were serving their St Austell beers direct out of cask on trestles behind the bar using similar little pumps only made out of brass / chrome - never seen it anywhere else but the bar guy says they were used as 'beer thief' pumps because they can be inserted through the spile hole of a cask - thinking about the days when "keeping beers" were matured for months in Victorian Britain, it makes sense. Caravan pump would be very similar in size and action.


----------



## Swizzle

Pleased to announce I've joined the kegging fraternity. A modest fridge conversion, fits 3 kegs and what a joy not to bottle.

Had a function to attend the first weekend the fridge was up and running so I ummed and ahhed about how to get the beer to the function. Considered some kind of funky attachment for the tap on the side of the keg - once removed from fridge door - ice etc etc and decided that the block and tackle and backing the ute into the shed would be much easier. Unfortunately no pics of the fridge on the ute but reckon I'll be right for party invites from now on...


----------



## MarkBastard

That's awesome mate well done


----------



## [email protected]

Well this is my "woeful in comparison to the other setups that are on here" system. However as far as space saving in a small apartment this does the trick wonderfully. If you don't have space for a second fridge I highly reccomend doing something like this.


----------



## robv

Here's my basic setup


----------



## Housecat

Well, here is my contribution to how I dispense my coldies!!

A mate of mine painted it in Coopers Pale Ale colours for me

Mind you, after having a look through this thread, I have to convince the wife that I "need" to upgrade my kit to something a bit more user friendly!




Will take some pics of inside later on to post in here too 

HC


----------



## DU99

Brewery..nice range of beer/stout


----------



## sav

puffer555 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought I'd show off my latest project.
> Been working on this for a couple of months now, and I'm very pleased with the final result.
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Couple of front on shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built in temp control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those with a keen eye, you may notice that the font is made from stormwater PVC fittings.
> Hidden underneath is also a timber base with castors so I can move it around.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.
> Cheers.
> Tim




I am admiring your ideas with the pvc was it hard to screw the taps on and did you fill it to insulate the hoses.

How did you mount it to the table.looks the goods man

sav


----------



## MarkBastard

Got a gas manifold in my bar now, so much better. It's all john-guest too! Just waiting on more John Guest MFL adapters.


----------



## samhaldane

Mark^Bastard said:


> Got a gas manifold in my bar now, so much better. It's all john-guest too! Just waiting on more John Guest MFL adapters.



Aw man that looks great!

I wish I had known you could get that kind of manifold when I set my system up. I would have more skin on my knuckles left intact after trying to get the line onto the barbs 

Where did you get it from?


----------



## MarkBastard

Got it from www.chicompany.net

It's 6 way aluminium manifold with MFL ends, shut off valves, integrated check valves.

Then you use the normal john guest MFL adapters that you'd normally use on quick disconnects.

Here's the direct page.

http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...products_id=364

You can get in heaps of different sizes with or without check valves. Mine is AirDist-O3C03444 6-way, 1/4MFL-SO, w/ Check Valve


----------



## Malted

My beer out QD doesn't like the kegerator door being opened. If there is any side pressure on the beer line it lets air into the line resulting in foamed up beer. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## MarkBastard

Malted said:


> My beer out QD doesn't like the kegerator door being opened. If there is any side pressure on the beer line it lets air into the line resulting in foamed up beer. Any tips or suggestions?



What sort of QD connection? Barbes? MFL with John Guest? MFL with swivel and nut?


----------



## samhaldane

Mark^Bastard said:


> Here's the direct page.



Cool, thanks!


----------



## MarkBastard

haldini said:


> Cool, thanks!



They also have similar chromed brass ones. The aluminium ones are made from one piece of extruded metal and I liked the shape and the way it mounts better. I have heard that brass is better though.


----------



## Malted

Mark^Bastard said:


> What sort of QD connection? Barbes? MFL with John Guest? MFL with swivel and nut?



Sorry, seems I used the wrong term/ or didn't provide enough detail. What I probably should have said is 'my ball lock, beer out disconnect, threaded with John Guest'? 

You can see the disconnects in this photo below. I now have about 4 meters of beer line between the keg and the tap. The beer line is coiled up and tied to the shelf on the door with about a loop of the coil between it and the keg. I have this 'loop' long enough so that it is not twisting the disconnect when I open the fridge kegerator door. I open the door every now and then (to get stubbies, glasses etc, to put in another keg or a jerry can for crash chilling). I run the reg at about 80 KPA and currently am dispensing a K&K golden ale through Perlick 525ss taps. I think it is 8mm OD beerline. I use a bit of lube on the o-rings of the keg posts.
Hopefully this is enough info to start a bit of a diagnosis?





I notice if you put side ways pressure on the gas in disconnect you can hear gas, psssst, escaping. It seems that if sideways pressure is applied by the beer line to the beer out disconnect, then air can get into the beer line and foam up my beer. It does not seem to be entereing at the JG fitting; it seems to be entereing between the post and the disconnect. The disconnect has to be perfectly up right with no side pressure from the beer line. If I pour a beer with the door open, I can see air/gas getting into the beer line and siplacing the beer. I centre the discconect and the gas gets expelled during the pour (glass of foam) and the line fills with beer. I close the door thinking it is all good and I get foam again once it works its way through. 

How do you arrange the beer line in the fridge to stop this? Does it happen to anyone else? Is there a better system than these? Do all disconnects of this style not fit snuggly and tightly over the posts? Could it be that the posts that came with the keg are slightly undersize and thus allow the disconnect to move about a bit once put on?


----------



## Jerry

Malted,

If the disconnect didn't fit the post properly then you would have beer leaking out. Air can't 'leak' into the beer line.

The bubbles you are getting in the line is Co2 coming out of the beer. Your beer is either over or under carbonated.

There is a thread called 'Balancing your kegging system' or something. Sorry I can't remember the exact name; I haven't looked at it for a long time.

Scott


----------



## booyablack

This is the link to the thread that Jerry is talking about:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=24


----------



## Malted

Jerry said:


> If the disconnect didn't fit the post properly then you would have beer leaking out.



Yes that is irrefutable logic, thank you. You have my permission to call me a tool.

The amount of gas in the beer line just does not seem consistent. Kegging is so far a frustrating experience (but I do not miss washing bottles!). Seems like I have to 'attempt' to balance the system for every brew. I am starting to think that whilst the Perlick taps are terrific, it might be easier to 'balance' the system for every brew if I had flow restricting taps.

Given this information, i suspect it may be overcarbed. Let the burping begin.


----------



## Jerry

booyablack said:


> This is the link to the thread that Jerry is talking about:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=24



That's the one. Thanks mate.


Malted,

Don't worry, I won't call you a tool. Not out loud anyway.  

You're right though about kegging being frustrating. Its all a bit confusing when you first set it up. I had all sorts of problems when I started.

But, once you sort it out, there's nothing better! :beerbang: h34r: 

Have a read through the thread booyablack just linked to. All the information you need is here on AHB. You just need to read up on it.

Good luck,

Scott


----------



## MarkBastard

Malted, 4 metres of beer line sounds very excessive, particularly at 80kpa. What temperature is your fridge? I would say by far the most likely problem you're having is that your beer line is too long and thus the co2 is escaping from solution in the lines. Happened to me before too. Your lines only need to be long enough so that the pour is slow enough that you can pour a beer without excessive foaming. If it's too long the beer and co2 separate in the lines and because of this the beer sort of farts out of the tap as the gas escapes and it actually sometimes makes more foaming issues.

The issue with the gas escaping when you touch the disconnect is a concern. I've never had that before.

What line are you using by the way? Is it 8mm OD 5m ID? Does it have a brand written on it?

Is your keg a standard corny but without the black rubber on top?


----------



## Malted

Jerry said:


> But, once you sort it out, there's nothing better! :beerbang: h34r:
> Have a read through the thread booyablack just linked to. All the information you need is here on AHB. You just need to read up on it.
> Good luck,
> Scott





Mark^Bastard said:


> Malted, 4 metres of beer line sounds very excessive, particularly at 80kpa. What temperature is your fridge? I would say by far the most likely problem you're having is that your beer line is too long and thus the co2 is escaping from solution in the lines. Happened to me before too. Your lines only need to be long enough so that the pour is slow enough that you can pour a beer without excessive foaming. If it's too long the beer and co2 separate in the lines and because of this the beer sort of farts out of the tap as the gas escapes and it actually sometimes makes more foaming issues.
> The issue with the gas escaping when you touch the disconnect is a concern. I've never had that before.
> What line are you using by the way? Is it 8mm OD 5m ID? Does it have a brand written on it?
> Is your keg a standard corny but without the black rubber on top?



Thanks Jerry, Mr Bastard _et al_. 
Yes I did change the temp of the kegerator (down to crash chill another brew in secondary) and left the gas in, on the golden ale. I suspect with the drop in temp it may have become overcarbed. 

I have gone from lines not long enough when I first got it going to potentially the lines being too long. I have had a play with the beer line length calculating spreadsheets and will revisit these. 

Give your gas in disconnect a bit of a push and shove and see if it goes pssst.

I'll have to check the temp and beerline specifications (when I get home  ).

No the keg is not a corny. I think it is a chinese custom made jobby I got from a guy on ebay (I know I got it from him, I just don't know where he got them). It is supposed to be 23L but I suspect it is 21L but I have not measured it's exact volume.


----------



## Brewjohno

Here are some pictures of my old house at Albany Creek.

I sold this house about 2 years ago and and left it all intact with the exception of the slushy machine.

I bought the fridge from the auction house down Clayfield way.

The font I got for about $200 second hand from Andale from a pub the pulled it out.

I had the set 3 regs on the back wall so that I could run seperate pressures on the kegs.

On the outside wall I had a very large cellamix gas cyclinder and inside the cupboard I had a smaller CO2 cylinder.

I used to keep about 4-5 kegs in the left door and all my glasses etc in the right door.

Everything thing on the back wall was made by me as well.

The slushy machine I would fire up with 1 alcoholic bowl and 1 non-alcholic bowl.

Defintely a crowd pleaser.

The Carlton Midstrength sign was one that was filled with oil and when you turned it on it pushed air through the oil making it look like the bubbles rising in the glass.

Since moving I have purcahsed a Kegerator Series 3 with 3 taps and am doing things a bit smaller.










Brewjohno


----------



## MarkBastard

Really nice mate.


----------



## Adam Howard

Malted. Rather than get rid of the Perlicks, consider these. Compensator

You can run really short line with your Perlicks with the flow restriction capability of a Celli.


----------



## N3MIS15

My party going setup. I can fit 3 9l kegs and a sodasteam cylinder comfortably.


----------



## Nevalicious

Finally, finally got my setup complete... Its not that it took ages to do or anything, just took a lot of convincing SWMBO that I NEEDED kegs!  

Perlick 525s and MFL fittings. 3 taps, 4 kegs (with a little bit of manipulation  ) 4th is for conditioning or soda water

Goodbye bottle washing!!

Sorry, photos courtesy of Nokia... <_<


----------



## Cocko

Nevalicious said:


> Finally, finally got my setup complete... Its not that it took ages to do or anything, just took a lot of convincing SWMBO that I NEEDED kegs!
> 
> Perlick 525s and MFL fittings. 3 taps, 4 kegs (with a little bit of manipulation  ) 4th is for conditioning or soda water
> 
> Goodbye bottle washing!!
> 
> Sorry, photos courtesy of Nokia... <_<




*wipes tear*

Its beautiful man...

Show us the inside!

Pour on!


----------



## Nevalicious

Thanks Cocko... Pretty chuffed hey. I got given this awesome ffridge for nix when I started homebrewing... Took a bottle of Sparling Ale to Solver, got the colour matched and went to town on it!!! Towels rail door handles and everything.. Classy!! Its been my beer fridge for 18 months now... 

Now, the inside is not completely sorted yet, but you get the idea... Cocko, decided on the manifold in the end as opposed to t-pieces... Glad I did hey. I also got non-return valves on all the lines to provide different carbonation on different lines if needed (ie Soda Water for Desiree)... Works a treat









Door mods... Not pretty but functional! Also note "drip tray" on floor  

Keg on!!!!! :beerbang: 

Tyler


----------



## Cocko

Nevalicious said:


> Thanks Cocko... Pretty chuffed hey. I got given this awesome ffridge for nix when I started homebrewing... Took a bottle of Sparling Ale to Solver, got the colour matched and went to town on it!!! Towels rail door handles and everything.. Classy!! Its been my beer fridge for 18 months now...
> 
> Now, the inside is not completely sorted yet, but you get the idea... Cocko, decided on the manifold in the end as opposed to t-pieces... Glad I did hey. I also got non-return valves on all the lines to provide different carbonation on different lines if needed (ie Soda Water for Desiree)... Works a treat
> 
> Door mods... Not pretty but functional! Also note "drip tray" on floor
> 
> Keg on!!!!! :beerbang:
> 
> Tyler



Whats better than an awesome, potential, keg fridge? A _free_ awesome, potential, keg fridge!

Awesome work bro! Cheers for the pics.... 

HAHA on the manifold... I did the same! Who knows best? :unsure: B) 

Keg TF on!

\m/


----------



## white.grant

Nevalicious said:


> decided on the manifold in the end as opposed to t-pieces... Glad I did hey. I also got non-return valves on all the lines to provide different carbonation on different lines if needed (ie Soda Water for Desiree)... Works a treat



Very nice setup there. Tell me why you need the non return valves on each line, I thought that with the manifold you would be regulating the carb on different beers through its valves?

cheers

grant


----------



## Nevalicious

Grantw said:


> Very nice setup there. Tell me why you need the non return valves on each line, I thought that with the manifold you would be regulating the carb on different beers through its valves?
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant



I'm new to this all Grant, so I hope I'm right otherwise I wasted some cash. By having non return valves on each line I can isolate the other beers, wind the reg up, force or slow carb to a desired level on one keg (ie really high for soda water for the wife), turn the reg back down to serving pressure, open all of the isolators and not have all of the beers equalise back to one level... I have 3 different beers on tap and soda water out of a party tap. I'm happy to keep all the beers at the same pressure, but not the soda water... If I just used the isolators, and had soda water higher carbed than the beers, connected it back up to the manifold, over time the pressures in all of the kegs would equalise, resulting in higher than normal carbonation in my beer kegs...

I figured it was prolly worth the extra expense

Hope this makes sense!? FWIW it seems to be working quite well...

Cheers  

Tyler


----------



## Housecat

Nevalicious said:


> Finally, finally got my setup complete... Its not that it took ages to do or anything, just took a lot of convincing SWMBO that I NEEDED kegs!
> 
> Perlick 525s and MFL fittings. 3 taps, 4 kegs (with a little bit of manipulation  ) 4th is for conditioning or soda water
> 
> Goodbye bottle washing!!
> 
> Sorry, photos courtesy of Nokia... <_<



Nice fridge! Looks like the big brother of my fridge here. :beer:


----------



## WarmBeer

Nevalicious said:


> Finally, finally got my setup complete... Its not that it took ages to do or anything, just took a lot of convincing SWMBO that I NEEDED kegs!
> 
> Perlick 525s and MFL fittings. 3 taps, 4 kegs (with a little bit of manipulation  ) 4th is for conditioning or soda water
> 
> Goodbye bottle washing!!
> 
> Sorry, photos courtesy of Nokia... <_<


I like the way it sits there so subtly amongst all the other white-goods in your kitchen. 

Well done, top job!


----------



## Nevalicious

Housecat said:


> Nice fridge! Looks like the big brother of my fridge here. :beer:



Been keeping my eye on this thread for ages, drooling...

Your setup was a notable addition... Well Porno setup mate. Love the Coopers green. Must be a south aussie thing hey!! :super:

@ WarmBeer - Its amongst the whitegoods in the laundry... Hiding :lol: Well, atleast its in the house and not relegated to the garage!!


----------



## white.grant

Nevalicious said:


> I'm new to this all Grant, so I hope I'm right otherwise I wasted some cash. By having non return valves on each line I can isolate the other beers, wind the reg up, force or slow carb to a desired level on one keg (ie really high for soda water for the wife), turn the reg back down to serving pressure, open all of the isolators and not have all of the beers equalise back to one level... I have 3 different beers on tap and soda water out of a party tap. I'm happy to keep all the beers at the same pressure, but not the soda water... If I just used the isolators, and had soda water higher carbed than the beers, connected it back up to the manifold, over time the pressures in all of the kegs would equalise, resulting in higher than normal carbonation in my beer kegs...
> 
> I figured it was prolly worth the extra expense
> 
> Hope this makes sense!? FWIW it seems to be working quite well...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tyler



Ahh I get it, back flow.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## wobblythongs

Nevalicious said:


> I'm new to this all Grant, so I hope I'm right otherwise I wasted some cash. By having non return valves on each line


Nice work.
I did it the tight arse way and only bought the shut off Tee and a couple 
of JG tees from that. As soon as I hooked it up back flow from a new charged keg flowed up the gas line into the 1/2 full keg what a mess.

The next day I did the right thing but a little different went to 6mm water filter line to fit the quick release fitting.

Where did you get the JG beer connect for the back of the draught tap?


----------



## Nevalicious

wobblythongs said:


> Where did you get the JG beer connect for the back of the draught tap?



From BeerBelly mate. The Perlicks I bought from the states had barbed fittings on them but struggled to get a decent seal on them, even with keg lube etc etc. I may have been fitting them together wrong but nevertheless, they (JG fittings) were much easier to use... Bout $9.90 each I reckon. 

FWIW I got most of my fittings from BB, the inline modular tap assy's were only $9.90 ea too, as were the NRV's... Definitely the cheapest ones I had found. They're not JG, but do the job just as well. Just have the risk of slicing you're fingers open whilst fitting the hose on the barbs <_< 

Tyler


----------



## wobblythongs

Nevalicious said:


> From BeerBelly mate.
> 
> Tyler


Thanks I've just had a look and I'm a little lost and can't find it on any brew shop either. 
Just to clarify what I'm asking here is a pic of your pic. The plastic back nut 1/2 BSP to 8mm JG beer line bugged if I can find that part any where and looks like a handy item.


----------



## TheBrownFalcon

Hi all. Thought i'd add a picture of my new fridge i just finished. holds 4 kegs and the gass bottle. 3 beer kegs and a ginger beer for the wife.


----------



## zxhoon

wobblythongs is this what you want?

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3910


----------



## wobblythongs

zxhoon said:


> wobblythongs is this what you want?
> 
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3910




Thanks

That stands out just as well as Julia Gillard at a international Ronald McDonald's convention meeting.

I was looking at that and thought it was a Q/R for the threaded keg connection fittings.

If only Ross put "1/2 15MM BSP" I would have picked that up as imperial conversion gets the better of me most of the time if I see 15MM I know it's big.


----------



## wambesi

Righto, it's about time I finally was able to post pics in here, although it's not 100% complete it works and looks pretty damn nice still. 













Big thanks goes out to feelncede who passed on his pre-loved collar, as you can see from the side shot it needed a trim and adjustment to fit on my smaller freezer but it now fits nice. Later I will sand it back and fix it up a little better but the main point was to get it ready and rockin' for the xmas eve lawn party - which went down a treat!
Most of the gear came from Ross over the last year or so (yes it has been a project in the making thats for sure!) so cheers to him as well.

Soooo nice having taps now outside the fridge! (and not plastic ones at that...)

...oh and the plastic bag inside is keeping the picnic tap from the cola keg from dripping everywhere - that will be mounted outside later.


----------



## raven19

Just gorgeous wambesi! Thanks for sharing those piccies.


----------



## goomboogo

Wambesi, those decals are excellent.


----------



## under

goomboogo said:


> Wambesi, those decals are excellent.



I think they add a great touch. Nice work mate, kegging is fantastic.


----------



## Adam Howard

What size/model chest freezer is that Wambesi? Lovely set up. Decals are PRO.


----------



## Housecat

Am I insane or does anyone else polish their kegs? I have polished all of mine as I like the way they look. Here are some pics of before and after.



This is how I got the keg



This is after I have stuffed around for an hour polishing it



This is a comparison of three of my kegs
on the left untouched, middle is just done today and the right was done a few months ago

Also, I decided to insulate my taps as the fridge is outside and I thought it may help with foaming issues. I think it has a a little bit.




Yes I do sometimes have a bit too much time on my hands lol but I'd do this even if I was run off my feet as I like the look of it. :lol: 

HC


----------



## wambesi

Adamski29 said:


> What size/model chest freezer is that Wambesi? Lovely set up. Decals are PRO.



Its the 216L model, I can't get to the plate to get the actual details at the moment though.
Thanks for the comments guys, i'm much better at graphic design the handy man stuff but it seemed to turn out well!


----------



## Amber Fluid

Hi Everyone
I am from Tasmania and this is my first post here..... 

My wife bought me a home brew kit for Xmas and after going through everything, bottling just sounded like too much hassle considering you need to wash and sterilise bottles then bottle your creation then store bottles for x amount of time before you can even try one. Therefore, to save all the hassle I ended up buyinjg a Keg King of which I won't bother posting as I am sure you know what they look like. However, I have taken 3 days to read through all the posts in this thread and must say there are some fantastic setups some of you have of which I envy. I am now on the huint to find a freezer that will house 6-8 kegs to see what creation I can come up with. You are all an inspiration for the "beginner" and I have so many ideas that I really wish to thank all of you for.

My house is 2 story with a basic bar down stairs. Eventually I will leave the Keg King in the kitchen upstairs and have a nice 6-8 keg freezer downstairs in the bar.

Can anybody please adise what size freezer I will need for a 6-8 keg + gas setup?... after reading posts here I assume about a 300ltr freezer should do the job.



BTW, I have the first post in this thread for 2011 woohoo, Happy New Year everyone!!!!


----------



## barls

Housecat said:


> Am I insane or does anyone else polish their kegs? I have polished all of mine as I like the way they look. Here are some pics of before and after.
> 
> View attachment 42994
> 
> This is how I got the keg
> 
> View attachment 42995
> 
> This is after I have stuffed around for an hour polishing it
> 
> View attachment 42996
> 
> This is a comparison of three of my kegs
> on the left untouched, middle is just done today and the right was done a few months ago
> 
> Also, I decided to insulate my taps as the fridge is outside and I thought it may help with foaming issues. I think it has a a little bit.
> View attachment 42997
> 
> 
> ive got a car you can polish if you want to?
> Yes I do sometimes have a bit too much time on my hands lol but I'd do this even if I was run off my feet as I like the look of it. :lol:
> 
> HC


----------



## raven19

Amber Fluid said:


> Can anybody please adise what size freezer I will need for a 6-8 keg + gas setup?... after reading posts here I assume about a 300ltr freezer should do the job.
> ar everyone!!!!



Corny Kegs are around 220mm x 650mm high, so start with those measurements and go from there!

(and welcome to the forums!)


----------



## Rex_Kelway

G'Day Lads,

Rex thought He'd offer AHB a big thankyou. There is, on this site an amazing amount of information that came in handy when Rex built His first keg-dispensing freezer. 

At the moment Rex does all his DIY brewing at SA's Para-Hills U-Brewit. It's very local (2 streets away) which is convenient but in the future He like to try building some actual Home brewed ales.

For the meantime though, He'll share with you a few pics of His finished Freezer conversion:

It had to be a neat and compact thing. Being His first time He used a donated freezer, an old shitbox Kelvinator that had been badly repainted at some stage. Worked well but was just ugly and way too hard to re-paint with a nice finish. As He wanted it to be something that could blend in as a piece of furniture the choice was made to cover it in some fabric. Personally Rex is oven the moon with how it finished up... 





The top is reclaimed Jarrah. Actually made from the floorboards from some old cottage somewhere. Just surfaced and laquered in Cabbots matte clear urethane 





Stainless 'Lobster-back' font. Rex has His own little freelance motorsport fabrication business here in SA. So it was only right that some race-car'esque fabrication should be involved... 





Neatly holds 2 kegs with room for the 50 or so 'travel' stubbies





The evergreen STC-1000 temp controller.





Etched splashback fitted





Finally finished and Home in place. Its worth noting the missing door architraves. Given the idea was sold to her as a n attractive piece of furniture the girlie doesn't mind that convenient beer despensing was allowed to trump renovations for a few weeks...


----------



## kelbygreen

nice rex. If you put a collar on there you could put 4 cornies and have gas outside or 3 cornies and gas inside. That is one nice unit given me inspiration but like most tradesman I have 100 job around the house none finished lol


----------



## Cocko

Tell Rex Cocko loves the Jarrah Top and it looks great!

Can Cocko ask why Rex has wrapped the freezer in such a wrapping?

Cocko would love to know...


----------



## Rex_Kelway

KelbyGreen,

Two kegs at any one time is plenty for Rex. Unfortunaltely the girlie doesnt do beer so generally Its just Himself and guests. Plus! and most importantly, once two kegs are down, He can try brewing something different... 


Cocko,

The finish on the freezer was just plain shit. Someone had tried repainting it by hand, and failed. There's no way Rex was going to be able to get a painted finish He was happy to have on display. Rex also wanted to avoid having it look like a slab of white (or any other colour) in the corner of the room.

The material choice wasn't so hard; The black and silver/grey work with the Jarrah and a few other items in the room and appart from that it was a matter of 'Go on, take the chance, try something different...'


----------



## bignath

Nice one Rex,

bignath likes it.


----------



## Tanga

You guys have been spending waaaaay too much time on facebook.


----------



## shonks69

wobblythongs said:


> Nice work.
> I did it the tight arse way and only bought the shut off Tee and a couple
> of JG tees from that. As soon as I hooked it up back flow from a new charged keg flowed up the gas line into the 1/2 full keg what a mess.
> 
> The next day I did the right thing but a little different went to 6mm water filter line to fit the quick release fitting.
> 
> Where did you get the JG beer connect for the back of the draught tap?




Hi
You should try putting your check valves at the disconnect ends of your gas lines (closest to the keg) this will stop beer back flowing up your gas lines stopping it at the disconnect fitting if back pressured.

Cheers
John


----------



## bonj

Bonj wonders why everyone is referring to themselves in third person.


----------



## cdbrown

Noticed that I hadn't put my bar in here yet. It's not quite finished but is definitely operational. I'll be removing the top shelf and replacing it with jarrah boards back my marine ply. Will do the same for the bar top as well. Will also replace the front liner boards with proper mitred jarrah liner boards. Just need to get some time to head to the salvage yards to get all the jarrah. Will also be installing a double laundry trough at the back of the room for cleaning fermenters and such and am thinking of mounting the two beer engines against the back wall rather than on the bar to free up some realestate.

The bar






Keezer with collar installed





Fits 8 kegs nicely





Need to also try and get the arcade machine up and running


----------



## BeerStein

Hey cdbrown,nice bar! Look forward to seeing the mods. That freezer looks like the size I am after, any chance of make model and dimensions?

Cheers


----------



## cdbrown

BeerStein said:


> Hey cdbrown,nice bar! Look forward to seeing the mods. That freezer looks like the size I am after, any chance of make model and dimensions?
> 
> Cheers



Sure thing mate - will get them for you when I get home in about 4hrs.


----------



## head

OK, I finally finished my bar in time for Australia Day. A couple of little things to go like gas struts but good to go for now. Here are some pics as the process unfolded. I now present Kevin the Kegerator Mk II.





Here is the base of the chest freezer. I originally opted for 4 castors but in the second phase of building I threw the other 4 on. Very happy I did.






Here you can see the bottom side pieces of timber being pre drilled as well as one of the support brackets I used to attach the timber to the base. The brackets are made of 0.060" stainless sheet. Overkill yes, but happy that I went in that direction. Even though I hate working with stainless. The timber that I used for the bar top and skirting is River Oak/Swamp Oak. Apparently a part of the Malleluka family.






OK, here we can see the chest freezer in place on the trolley with the skirting boards fitted. The gas line can also be seen going in through the drain hole.






Here is where I threw some vertical supports in on the recomendation of MHB and a couple of other guys. Eventually I want to have gas struts fitted as the lid is a 2 man lift presently and the wood around the top wouldn't be able to handle the stress. I threw some dirty big baton screws in place. I think they were 120mm long. I also drilled some holes in the bottom of the support posts to feed the gas line through and keep it out of harms way.






OK, we are starting to look damn sexy now. I have the corrugated iron fitted. The hardwood trim on top is to help support the stainless capping/flashing that you can see in pic 2. Only the top of the corrugated iron is fixed in place with screws as the bottom slotted nicely into the gap between the skirting and the trolley.





Here is a shot of the bar top temporarily fitted. We wanted to see what it was going to look like complete. Here the top has only one coat of laquer applied.







Here I have applied a sheet of stainless, in the 0.040" range to the underside of the lid to give a little more support and rigidity from the underside. Before the timber top was fitted the fontsa came through nicely and I didn't take the timber thickess into account when I planned this. Hence image 1 and 2 here show that it is a little hard to fit the securing nut. Image 3 shows the aftermath of about 2 hours of stitch drilling and routing. But, it works.







Getting close to the end Goal now. The bar top is fitted, Fonts are fitted, kegs are in place and the beer lines are all connected. This may look messy but compared to how I had this all set up before, this is neat. The gas manifold has been a big bonus. You can also see here my 2 secondary regs. I have 200 Kpa being fed into the kegerator for the soda water and this is then sent to the 2 secondaries. One feeds 70 Kpa to the manifold and leaves the other free to do differing carbonation levels for specialty beers that I may wish to play with.







Here we have my bar, ready to go. All up I think I gave it about 6 coats of laquer. Feast Watsons High Gloss Floor Coat. I will probably give it a buff with an orbital polisher in about 1 month. You can also see the natural inclusions in the timber slab that extend through the whole thickness. For these I have used Glass Coat to fill them. I am very happy with the finished product.





Now for the taps. The handles of the 6 taps on the left are made from Mango wood. I will say that the parent tree is 50 yrs old, but that is being conservative. It would have to be 100 yrs I guess from it's size. The handles were turned from 2 branch pieces, and the degree of difference that each handle displays is really cool. The handles of the last 4 are made from Camphor Laurel. The taps themselves are Perlick Perls and Andale Florytes. I may even change the 4 Florytes out eventually for more Perls.

This was a big project for me considering before this I had not done wood work for 17 years. I had a couple of mates who gave me a big hand.


----------



## argon

yeah it's ok i guess.





holy crap that's friggin' awesome!!!!! :super:


----------



## goomboogo

head, you need more taps.


----------



## Brewindo

G'day All,

Here is my keg set up I assembled from odds and ends. Wood panel on fridge is teak, left handle is spun up out of ebony and the right is pine, I also have cocnut wood ones as well if the mood or beer suits. Sorry the pics aren't the best (iphone)

Cheers...


----------



## cdbrown

BeerStein said:


> Hey cdbrown,nice bar! Look forward to seeing the mods. That freezer looks like the size I am after, any chance of make model and dimensions?
> 
> Cheers


Fisher & Paykel H360 Freezer
109cm wide, 65 deep, 90 tall. Collar is about 19cm tall


----------



## MarkBastard

This thread just keeps on giving! Well done head and brewindo.


----------



## BeerStein

> Fisher & Paykel H360 Freezer
> 109cm wide, 65 deep, 90 tall. Collar is about 19cm tall



That's great, thanks!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Here's my el-cheapo kegerator...

$50 ebay bar fridge.
Tap tower was a birthday gift. (would have been cheap even if I had to pay for it myself $49 delivered from mashmaster)


----------



## DU99

Some really nice work there


----------



## GrumpyPaul

looks better not on its side...


----------



## eXpeLL

So here's mine. Simple but does the job. Plus I got permission from SWMBO to have it inside ... WOOHOO!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> looks better not on its side...


----------



## dkaos

Ok it's about time I posted something here. 

First up, plain old boring white fridge.




Next up, this was my friday night and weekend project:




With 4 kegs inside. I can get 5 in there, but that was just for the hell of it. I want to make a brace to keep them in there without spilling out as soon as the door is opened. That's down the track though.


----------



## dkaos

Brewindo said:


> G'day All,
> 
> Here is my keg set up I assembled from odds and ends.



Mate that is really clean, well done on such a top setup!


----------



## globe

Hello looking at all the photos of everyones setup wow!
Some of those setups look better than some local pubs!

I have just bought 6 kegs with a two tap fridge and a 10kg
co2 cannister for $700......if I have two kegs in the fridge 
and the other four are carbonated how long can they stay 
stored before they "turn stale"?
I tried looking through the pages here but got sidetracked
with all the photos.

Any help for storing beer would be awesome.

Parko


----------



## dkaos

globalbrewing said:


> Hello looking at all the photos of everyones setup wow!
> Some of those setups look better than some local pubs!
> 
> I have just bought 6 kegs with a two tap fridge and a 10kg
> co2 cannister for $700......if I have two kegs in the fridge
> and the other four are carbonated how long can they stay
> stored before they "turn stale"?
> I tried looking through the pages here but got sidetracked
> with all the photos.
> 
> Any help for storing beer would be awesome.
> 
> Parko


Hey Parko,
I can't really advise how long on the temperature side of things, however if you gas them up and bleed the oxygen out with 3 short bursts (by pulling the pressure relief valve) they should keep for a long time. The only things that could make the beer go off are oxygen and heat (provided that you sanitise correctly).

Cheers

Clint


----------



## globe

Cheers Clint i will try it out.
Cheers to kegging beer!!!

Parko.


Clints Gadgets said:


> Hey Parko,
> I can't really advise how long on the temperature side of things, however if you gas them up and bleed the oxygen out with 3 short bursts (by pulling the pressure relief valve) they should keep for a long time. The only things that could make the beer go off are oxygen and heat (provided that you sanitise correctly).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Clint


----------



## Cocko

You could also try posting below the quote instead on top of it.. no biggy, just sayin!

And OT - your kegged beer will last ages, although the hops will change character, the aroma will fade over the first 3 months or so.. and the balance of the flavour will come of age at the same time... but as for being unsafe to drink you have atleast 18 months - the above comments on sanitation and bleeding o2 dependant.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## wambesi

So the itch needed to be scratched!

First modification completed on the keg freezer, added two more taps, a fan and put the gas outside - much better now!
Before shot here in this post in the thread.


----------



## felon

Just starting to setup my bar.








It's looking a lot more promising than my beer fridge in the garage.


----------



## Cocko

wambesi said:


> So the itch needed to be scratched!
> 
> First modification completed on the keg freezer, added two more taps, a fan and put the gas outside - much better now!
> Before shot here in this post in the thread.
> 
> View attachment 44848
> 
> View attachment 44849
> 
> View attachment 44850



So five taps but the 'keezer' only appears to fit four kegs?!?

Not criticising, it looks awesome but just wondering why?


----------



## Nobby

Mein got Felon..!!!! thats gunna look sweet...

might get of my arse and get my Bar fixed..compressors not
playing the game...

top stuff..!!


----------



## Cocko

felon said:


> Just starting to setup my bar.View attachment 44855
> View attachment 44852
> 
> View attachment 44853
> 
> View attachment 44854
> 
> View attachment 44855
> 
> It's looking a lot more promising than my beer fridge in the garage.




:icon_drool2: 


Oh and I forget to say :icon_drool2:


----------



## felon

Thanks. It's still got a long way to go.


----------



## amiddler

Very nice Felon. Did you do the stainless top or have it made for you? Who ever did it has done a hell of a job. From the couple of pics it looks flawless. 

Drew


----------



## felon

One of my good mates made it for me. He has a stainless fabrication business. Makes a lot of bench tops for labs. Also makes BBQ's and does sanitary welding for some of the breweries. He has done a magnificent job of it. Can't wait to finish it off so I can use it. He also wants it finished to load some photos onto his website when it is up and running.


----------



## wambesi

Cocko said:


> So five taps but the 'keezer' only appears to fit four kegs?!?
> 
> Not criticising, it looks awesome but just wondering why?



Valid question, it fits five fine.
Previously I had four in it, two on each of the sides (the collar allows two to sit on the compresser hump) and the co2 bottle in the middle, now I have put the gas outside I can throw a keg in the middle to make five - only room for one in the middle though as it sits right in the middle of the keezer.

Thanks for the compliments!
Next on the agenda is to remove the (partially) stained outer boards and replace with possibly a full size cover, although I do have a few other ideas too but we'll see what happens.


----------



## wambesi

On another note where have people sourced larger drip trays?
I've done a search here, the sponsors and other online HBS but have come up short.

I'm after a 60cm one and most that size seem to be on top bar trays and I don't want to buy one of those without seeing it first so I can work out if I can easily mount it as a door mountable drip tray.


----------



## RobW

2 side by side?


----------



## wambesi

RobW said:


> 2 side by side?



I actually already thought of and priced that, it's a lot more expensive than a possible door mount of a 60cm bar drip tray.
But then who are dollars to get in the way of this hobby!


----------



## Cocko

wambesi said:


> Valid question, it fits five fine.
> Previously I had four in it, two on each of the sides (the collar allows two to sit on the compresser hump) and the co2 bottle in the middle, now I have put the gas outside I can throw a keg in the middle to make five - only room for one in the middle though as it sits right in the middle of the keezer.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!
> Next on the agenda is to remove the (partially) stained outer boards and replace with possibly a full size cover, although I do have a few other ideas too but we'll see what happens.




Ahh.. collar height, sorry my derr.. again, nice work there mate.

I have 2 drip trays, one that would do maybe 3 taps - simply, a good mate who worked at a pub snagged it for me.

And the other came with a keezer setup I bought...

So, I reckon, if you know anyone in the pub/club industry or a mate who frequents a drinking hole ask them to plant a seed for ya! Most pubs gear, including beer mats, drip trays, taps, handles etc are supplied by the reps who visit them trying to get another tap over to there brand... So are pretty giving!

Just a thought!

Keep us posted on and if the replacement boards happen!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## RobB

My turn (at long last!). I put a lot of thought into my system and I'm extremely happy with it.

It's a 200 litre chest freezer which I picked up when a major retailer had a " cost price plus one dollar" sale, so less than $300 for something which I now see advertised at close to $500.

My batch size is 12 litres, so I went for new 12 litre kegs over traditional 19 litre cornies. OK, they cost $100 compared to $60 for the second hand, but I had the cash, they suit my brewery, every beer I brew is now portable and they sit neatly on the compressor hump.

Taps inside the freezer were driven by my drinking habits. I normally stop at one, which meant that the first pour had to be a good pour so I wanted to avoid warm taps.

The regulator has two outputs and the lines are as short as possible with flow controllers. It seems to be working well with an ale at 70kPa and a hefe at 140kPa pouring nicely side by side.

It has all been set up without having to modify the freezer, so I'll keep my warranty intact.

Oh, and the pink drip tray is my daughter's lunch box. :icon_cheers:


----------



## wambesi

Nice work MC, simple and effective.
Where did you get the flow restrictors? I havn't seen those type before, they work well?


----------



## RobB

wambesi said:


> Nice work MC, simple and effective.
> Where did you get the flow restrictors? I havn't seen those type before, they work well?



UK ebay. The pound is in the toilet at the moment, so I got three of these delivered for the price of one here (the local ones are still UK made, so I didn't feel too dirty).

They seem to work well, given that I've got a 140 kPa hefeweizen coming out of an 80cm line!


----------



## ben_sa

Finally got the new setup complete. 

Picked up the 370l F+P for $100 and it holds 4 kegs comfortably. Am running three through Perlick 525's and one on a bronco tap (the missus' brew, as it will probably outlast the other 3 kegs)

Pretty happy with it


----------



## gap

Malty Cultural said:


> UK ebay. The pound is in the toilet at the moment, so I got three of these delivered for the price of one here (the local ones are still UK made, so I didn't feel too dirty).
> 
> They seem to work well, given that I've got a 140 kPa hefeweizen coming out of an 80cm line!


Hello,

Do you have the name of the ebat seller.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## RobB

This is the guy:

link

While he doesn't list them, he is happy to get other sizes made up by the manufacturer, so I got 5/16 JG fittings at both ends. I had to wait an extra week, but I wasn't in a hurry. I haven't looked lately, but the pound was only buying about $1.50 when I got mine.

One thing to note if you do decide to get these, there is no direct connection between the collar and the valve. If you wind the collar in, it pushes the valve together and slows the flow, but if you wind it back out again it relies on the internal pressure to force the valve apart again to increase the flow.

It took me a while to realise this after I had closed my valve completely and because the seal was so tight, it wouldn't reopen when I wound the collar out again. Once I sussed out how it was built, I just pulled the JG fittings gently in opposite directions to open it again.

I'm very happy with the pour I'm getting from these combined with picnic taps.


----------



## michael_aussie

Malty Cultural said:


> This is the guy:
> 
> link
> 
> While he doesn't list them, he is happy to get other sizes made up by the manufacturer, so I got 5/16 JG fittings at both ends. I had to wait an extra week, but I wasn't in a hurry. I haven't looked lately, but the pound was only buying about $1.50 when I got mine.
> 
> One thing to note if you do decide to get these, there is no direct connection between the collar and the valve. If you wind the collar in, it pushes the valve together and slows the flow, but if you wind it back out again it relies on the internal pressure to force the valve apart again to increase the flow.
> 
> It took me a while to realise this after I had closed my valve completely and because the seal was so tight, it wouldn't reopen when I wound the collar out again. Once I sussed out how it was built, I just pulled the JG fittings gently in opposite directions to open it again.
> 
> I'm very happy with the pour I'm getting from these combined with picnic taps.


nice looking system .. those kegs are giving me a horn.....
ty for the link for the flow contollers .. I'll stop looking for "cheap" Cellis now and make some "poor mans" Cellis with cheaper taps and some flow controllers.
You've probably saved me $200..... tyvm


----------



## gap

Malty Cultural said:


> This is the guy:
> 
> link
> 
> I'm very happy with the pour I'm getting from these combined with picnic taps.


 
Thanks for the info.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## hydroboy

Have recently built a collar. Needs a coat or two more of varnish and some fittings...


----------



## egolds77

My chest freezer is about 80% complete now. It's been a year, with me away a lot of the time, the freezerator is basically beer dry and now I'm brewing like crazy to restock it, the wife and friends drank it dry while I was away for 5 months. 

I have a main gas regulator set at about 125kpa, feeding a 3 stage secondary regaulator for low carb english beers, normal (2.5), and wheat (3.0+) beers.

My 5 months in America was amazing and insightful. The diversity of beer and their low cost, so good. The tax that the brewery's have to pay is only 10% of which Brewery's in Australia have to pay. It's no wonder that the American beer industry is so far ahead of Australia. If you are interested in how the US vs AUS tax laws differ regarding the brewing of alcohol, look it up, I'm surprised that there are any brewery's in Australia at all with how the Australian Government Taxes the Brewery's. Get behind them, drink their beer, support the Fair Go for Brewery's Tax reform. 

The DogFish Head Tap Handle and bottle opener are from DogFish Head, Milton Brewery on my visit. Visted the Brew Pub in Rohobeth Beach, Delaware, US, the brew pub manager took me back into the brew pub brewery, WOW!, kid in a candy/toy store, and wow, such a simple brewery/setup. Any HERMS is more complex, amazing to be back there were I'd seen the Discovery Channel, Sam Calagione, Brew Master series brewing their amazing pilot brews on such a simple/basic gas fired home brew setup type mash tun. Any seasoned home brewery would have been at home brewing at the brewpub.


----------



## Malted

hydroboy said:


> Have recently built a collar. Needs a coat or two more of varnish and some fittings...




*ahem* is this porn material or glamour photography? Can't see the collar and the mention of it was just to sneek in a fancy picture huh!


----------



## Punkal

It is a very nice photo... What did you take it on? What AV setting did you use?


----------



## hydroboy

In all honesty I was just taking some pics with a new lens I bought. Just a bit of a teaser as I haven't finished the collar yet Shot is at F1.8 on a 50mm cannon lens. 550d is the camera. If you have a DSLR i highly recommend going out and buying a similar cheap prime lens.



Here are some pics of the build, dodgy photos taken on my phone camera.

I built the collar in two stages, I built the inner support first as well as two little retaining bars that sit inside the recess that normally holes the basket. I then cut the outer to fit around it, the advantage was I could slowly shave away the mitre cuts until it fit without gaps.


----------



## hydroboy




----------



## michael_aussie

nice set up hydroboy...


----------



## bonj

hydroboy said:


> In all honesty I was just taking some pics with a new lens I bought. Just a bit of a teaser as I haven't finished the collar yet Shot is at F1.8 on a 50mm cannon lens. 550d is the camera. If you have a DSLR i highly recommend going out and buying a similar cheap prime lens.


The nifty fifty is the best value for money lens on the market. Simply awesome sharpness and a price that can't be beaten. My nifty fifty rivals my 70-200 f/2.8L for sharpness, although build quality leaves a little to be desired. Can't ask for much from a $130-$150 lens though, eh?


----------



## bonj

Punkal said:


> It is a very nice photo... What did you take it on? What AV setting did you use?


Will be a very wide aperture by the look of it. He says it was the 50mm f/1.8 lens, so it could be f/1.8. Very narrow depth of field. Try the largest aperture (smallest number) you can do on aperture priority (Av)... the shutter speed doesn't matter as long as you have enough light for a sharp shot.... for 50mm, don't go any slower than 1/50th of a second, hand held.


----------



## hydroboy

Yeah, was shot at f1.8


----------



## barabool

Very nice mitre cuts.


----------



## hydroboy

Bara said:


> Very nice mitre cuts.




The way I did it with the internal frame first made it easy. Using a circular saw I could then slowly shave teh mitre cuts smaller and smaller until they fit properly.


----------



## Logman

Finished this a couple of weeks ago. Can't believe I have beer this good in my house. I just got out of hospital a week or so back and am on a cocktail of drugs so can't really drink and there is three perfect beers in there - torture! Not that I'm not sneaking in one or two h34r: 

The Tooheys old thing is covering a scratch so can't get rid of that. Added an adjustable latch from the big green shed for good measure. Takes away from the look a bit but with SWMBO getting her occasional Heineken out from inside I'd rather be sure it's shut. I put a strip of adhesive rubber from Clark Rubber between the freezer and the collar - about $12. 

Funny story when hooking up - was getting ready for my first beer. Screwed on the Celli's but wasn't paying attention that they had a collar on the outside allowing them to be removed from the front and one of them was barely screwed on. I'm sitting on a milk crate straight in front of it. Hook up the gas and pull on the handle to pour beer - tap comes off in my hand and a gusher starts flying at me straight out of freezer cartoon style. Have to quickly flip up the lid and remove the gas - luckily I have a plastic mat on the floor so the carpet was spared :huh: 

The Celli's are so awesome - if you're ever thinking of getting them, don't hesitate. Short beer lines and a great pour! Best investment yet.

Thanks to everyone who gave me advice in the Forum while working out my plan. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19

Very tidy Logman!

Any plans for a drip tray?


----------



## jbirbeck

new chesty with kegs and fermenters in there. bought on ebay for $500 inc delivery, 468l but not as deep as most chesties so its wider. It can easily do 10 kegs. I currently have 5 in there with 4 fermenters. no serious taps on top yet.


----------



## Goofinder

Nice, must be good to have a bit more room available...


----------



## amiddler

Did the freezer come with the 2 doors or have you found and fitted them? It seems very functional to have duel doors.

Drew


----------



## Logman

raven19 said:


> Very tidy Logman!


Thanks! Quite chuffed with my effort . 



raven19 said:


> Any plans for a drip tray?


I keep going backward and forward with what to do about it. I've seen various solutions ITT with something hanging down from the collar but that seems to stick out from the freezer a bit - I thought maybe just a 40cm tray with back and two screws into the freezer to hook it onto - much like what most use on a fridge. Bit worried about sinking the screws into the front of it - is that OK in the front of a Fisher & Paykel?


----------



## raven19

Logman said:


> Bit worried about sinking the screws into the front of it - is that OK in the front of a Fisher & Paykel?



Yeah I would not be drilling into the chesty either. Maybe hang one from the collar?


----------



## Logman

raven19 said:


> Yeah I would not be drilling into the chesty either. Maybe hang one from the collar?


I think that might be the best idea at this point, it would be pretty infuriating to hit something in the wall. 

This makes me wish I had a smaller welder. A small chromed rack that pokes into the collar and hangs down would be sweet - and not too thick. I would imagine the timber supports are going to poke out a bit.

I wonder if some good quality double sided tape could support some sort of light plastic shelf and tray on it. I don't want to rest the glass on it, just catch the foam...


----------



## Nevalicious

Logman said:


> I wonder if some good quality double sided tape could support some sort of light plastic shelf and tray on it. I don't want to rest the glass on it, just catch the foam...



This was precisely what I was going to suggest. I have 3M "VHB" double sided tape in my work car and at home. Hands down the best commercially available double sided tape. Not exactly cheap, but WELL worth it. I would absolutely bet you'd be able to even sit your beer glasses on there after filling...

Here

Nev

edit: Speedie typing again... and added link


----------



## timryan

Boronia New Brewer... How much was then Tap? What do you use as gas? and what size keg do you use?

Cheers Tim




BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> Here's my el-cheapo kegerator...
> 
> $50 ebay bar fridge.
> Tap tower was a birthday gift. (would have been cheap even if I had to pay for it myself $49 delivered from mashmaster)


----------



## Logman

Nevalicious said:


> This was precisely what I was going to suggest. I have 3M "VHB" double sided tape in my work car and at home. Hands down the best commercially available double sided tape. Not exactly cheap, but WELL worth it. I would absolutely bet you'd be able to even sit your beer glasses on there after filling...


Fantastic - I think that's cosmetically the best solution. Maybe a small plastic shelf and an aluminum tray with holder would be the shot.


----------



## pdfarrell

My work in progress. Starting from the outside and working in. 
Freezer Chalkboard inspiration from Vlad the Pale Aler.


----------



## Logman

Might be a case where cheap is best as it would be very light - does anyone know of a plastic tray like this that doesn't have the curves?


----------



## ratchie

QJ7012 magnetic tool trays from trade tools is what I'm using for drip trays at the moment the large one 300x110


----------



## Logman

ratchie said:


> QJ7012 magnetic tool trays from trade tools is what I'm using for drip trays at the moment the large one 300x110


Interesting - so you can just peel that off and give it a rinse?


----------



## hydroboy

Bit of an update.

Gave it a bit of a stain and added a bottle opener.


----------



## keifer33

Looks awesome Hydroboy, nice staining and the pics to go with it


----------



## avaneyk

Logman said:


> Thanks! Quite chuffed with my effort .
> 
> 
> I keep going backward and forward with what to do about it. I've seen various solutions ITT with something hanging down from the collar but that seems to stick out from the freezer a bit - I thought maybe just a 40cm tray with back and two screws into the freezer to hook it onto - much like what most use on a fridge. Bit worried about sinking the screws into the front of it - is that OK in the front of a Fisher & Paykel?



I put two screws into some plywood the same size as the splash back on my drip tray and then stuck that to the chesty with double sided tape - the plywoods not going anywhere but I can remove the drip tray to wash it.


----------



## avaneyk

AndrewSA said:


> I put two screws into some plywood the same size as the splash back on my drip tray and then stuck that to the chesty with double sided tape - the plywoods not going anywhere but I can remove the drip tray to wash it.



And with the drip tray in place


----------



## Punkal

I was undecided if i wanted a chesty or a all fridge/freezer after seeing those pics i now i know what i want... Looks nice hydroboy


----------



## Logman

AndrewSA said:


>



Looks like a good solution Andrew, I like the idea of nothing hanging out from the fridge when you take the tray off. I thought of a shelf stuck on with double sided tape and a light tray on it, but I get the feeling that sooner or later someone's going to bump into it with the tray off. Might go the way you did :icon_cheers:


----------



## mccuaigm

Logman said:


> Finished this a couple of weeks ago. Can't believe I have beer this good in my house. I just got out of hospital a week or so back and am on a cocktail of drugs so can't really drink and there is three perfect beers in there - torture! Not that I'm not sneaking in one or two h34r:




I'll give your beer a good home... :lol:


----------



## Logman

goldy said:


> I'll give your beer a good home... :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn

I  about my kegging setup. Exciting!


----------



## Crusty

peas_and_corn said:


> I  about my kegging setup. Exciting!




Nice setup mate.
The taps from Andale are they Floryte or the D.A snaplocks?
Also, are the tap nozzles, standard, flushout or threaded nozzles?

Here

Cheers


----------



## T_Kiwi

This is wat i started with, drinking carlton draught at 200 bucks for 50 ltrs but have now started home brew
View attachment 45753


----------



## T_Kiwi

this is the nearly finished setup


----------



## T_Kiwi

need to finish the end off with some more alloy


----------



## T_Kiwi

just another angle


----------



## kenlock

Yeah. That could work!!! :super:


----------



## Cocko

T_Kiwi said:


> this is the nearly finished setup
> 
> View attachment 45755



Mate, sorry Bro, Absolutely awesome!

Looks amazing.. My quick tips are about sometimes 'less is more'.

Remove the All Blacks flags and the Carlton Draught thing...  

KEEP - the AC/DC ticket.


:super:


----------



## T_Kiwi

im going to make sure i have plenty of beer brewed for the rugby world cup mate, might even make a brew and name it after the all blacks for when we win HAHA

AC/DC was great, corparate box and free beer all night


Cocko said:


> Mate, sorry Bro, Absolutely awesome!
> 
> Looks amazing.. My quick tips are about sometimes 'less is more'.
> 
> Remove the All Blacks flags and the Carlton Draught thing...
> 
> KEEP - the AC/DC ticket.
> 
> 
> :super:


----------



## T_Kiwi

cheers mate, lucky for me, it does work but only if i have beer, which i dont because its still brewing 



kenlock said:


> Yeah. That could work!!! :super:


----------



## Cocko

T_Kiwi said:


> im going to make sure i have plenty of beer brewed for the rugby world cup mate, might even make a brew and name it after the all blacks for when we win HAHA
> 
> AC/DC was great, corparate box and free beer all night




HAHA! Awesome.... How did you score tickets like that?

BTW: Post under the quoted - Bum hates top posting!


----------



## T_Kiwi

Cocko said:


> HAHA! Awesome.... How did you score tickets like that?
> 
> BTW: Post under the quoted - Bum hates top posting!



a mate owns a music store here in sydney and got the box for us, was the best concert ever, was awesome


----------



## thesunsettree

BTW: Post under the quoted - Bum hates top posting! 
[/quote]
And there's nothing worse than an upset bum, can be very uncomfortable.


----------



## Cocko

I know.. right?


----------



## Stagwa

T_Kiwi said:


> im going to make sure i have plenty of beer brewed for the rugby world cup mate, might even make a brew and name it after the all blacks for when we win HAHA
> 
> AC/DC was great, corparate box and free beer all night


----------



## T_Kiwi

HAHAHA Thats tops Stagwa


----------



## Cortez The Killer

My Kegerator Setup Build - F&P H275X

Collar made from pre primed pine 90mm * 42mm
Brackets hold front and 120mm screws through the back 




Beer engine clamps onto a perpendicular piece 




Beer engine mechanics



Drip tray is 400mm wide with a 150mm splash back




Freezer is lined with the sticky foam stuff - 40-42mm by 3mm from memory



STC-1000 with a flush powerpoint to run the fan - the white switch controls the fan




Inside before painting



Finally setup




Temp controller and beer engine



Gas line in on left, fan in, beer engine out on right
Will hold 7 kegs (1 on hump)




The metal is aluminium sheet - found cutting it with a stanley knife and a straight edge worked best, made holes with a spade bit
The drip tray is held up by picture hooks which are pop riveted into the sheet 



The Perlick taps (525SS) are most awesome, much smoother action than any other taps I've come across 




Cheers

Edit: Change from 8 kegs to 7 kegs


----------



## Supra-Jim

Very nice neat setup there Cortez.

Just curious, why do you have the fan on a manual switch? My thoughts would be to set the fan to run every time the freezer is kicked in by the STC1000

Cheers SJ


----------



## NickB

Very nice setup Cortez. Same freezer as me. I, however, can only fit 7 kegs (including one on the hump) in mine...

I'm probably going to have to re-do the collar on mine soon, as the wood I used has started to split a little around the joins... Obviously I didn't seal it well enough initially... 

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer

I thought about having the fan controlled by the temp controller initially but read some where that it was best to have the fan circulating the whole time for a more even temp throughout the freezer

Also the freezer seems to be hardly ever on 

The switch is basically there so I can turn the fan off when opening the lid so as to not start pulling warm air into the freezer

Cheers


----------



## hoppinmad

Cortez The Killer said:


> My Kegerator Setup Build - F&P H275X
> 
> Collar made from pre primed pine 90mm * 42mm
> Brackets hold front and 120mm screws through the back



Out of interest, how long did you make your beer lines?


----------



## Cortez The Killer

NickB said:


> Very nice setup Cortez. Same freezer as me. I, however, can only fit 7 kegs (including one on the hump) in mine...


I've just checked my notes and you're right it's 7

Sorry about that

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer

HoppinMad said:


> Out of interest, how long did you make your beer lines?


I've been using 3m

Cheers


----------



## Supra-Jim

Cheers for the answer, makes sense too.

Cheers SJ


----------



## cdbrown

Cortez, can I get some details on how you've hooked up the beer engine? I see you've got the non return valve in there - what size beer line are you using? I've got some crappy bunnings tubing which fits' over the valve stem, and then have to step it down a few sizes to match the beer line on the disconnect. Any details would be most helpful. Really like how you've mounted it to the side of the collar.


----------



## Cortez The Killer

I've got the details of the bits and pieces here 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=566566

Happy to answer anything else you need to know

I had to have the non return valve in place as the internal one had been removed 

Cheers

Edit: I have also since got a stem reducer http://www.barleybottom.com/menu/product/&ID=150

This allows me to hook directly up to a cube etc 

Ie Beer Engine --> Check Valve --> 3/8 Line --> Stem Reducer --> 1/2" Hose --> Cube / Open Keg etc


----------



## white.grant

Most impressive CtK :icon_cheers: 

grant


----------



## cdbrown

Cheers Cortez. Why going through an open keg when you've got an aspirator? You should be able to pull through the beer out of a keg. I can with mine.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Cortez, that is about the same size freezer I am looking for. Obviously it is a F&P but can you tell me what model and size it is please?


----------



## felon

Its a F&P H275X.


----------



## NickB

+1 great freezer

My Freezer


----------



## samhaldane

NickB said:


> +1 great freezer
> 
> My Freezer



Your sig says it's your old setup. What happened?


----------



## NickB

Moved, unfortunately. Still have the same setup, but the bar is next to the kegarator. Not the same sort of....ummm... 'romance' as the old setup, with kegs downstairs, and beer on tap upstairs. Loved, and continue to love that house, even though we're having to rent it to someone who doesn't appreciate good beer -_- 



Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer

cdbrown said:


> Cheers Cortez. Why going through an open keg when you've got an aspirator? You should be able to pull through the beer out of a keg. I can with mine.


When we have IBU Real Ale Fests I usually bring my beer along in a keg and open the lid and drop the hose in

I know the beer will be finished on the day so I'm not worried about it going off 

Carting the aspirator + gas bottle around is frowned upon by fellow IBUs 

When at home I'm run the aspirator 

Cheers


----------



## Cocko

Great shots Cortex and Nick!!

I have recently rigged up the same model F&P but was only silly enough to take only some crappy phone pics of the build..  

I went an extended warranty so had to come up with a way not to screw into or mod the the freezer to void the warranty..

Sat and thought...

GOT IT!

Strap the collar down with ratchems wrapped below! Need a warranty claim, un strap, refit lid, call repair man! B) 

BTW: Went a hardwood collar and got the HW shop to plain the seal side smooth..

Anyway, some shitty phone pics:














Have sinced gone 3 Perlicks and the gay mighty skull tap handle! :unsure: 








Takes 6 kegs, 3 pouring, 2 back up, 1 chilling for filtering... best thing I have ever done!


----------



## michael_aussie

Cocko said:


> Takes 6 kegs, 3 pouring, 2 back up, 1 chilling for filtering... best thing I have ever done!


lovely set up cicki...
you have every reason to be proud


----------



## Cocko

michael_aussie said:


> lovely set up cicki...



You are a funny bastard!

Michelle_Austin!


----------



## sp0rk

Has anyone heard of using a upright freezer instead of a chest freezer as a kegerator?
i've been offered a free upright freezer and am keen to get into kegging


----------



## NickB

Yes, should work fine with a temperature controller. Just make sure it's not a model that has fixed shelves, as these will be the cooling lines.

Cheers


----------



## sp0rk

Well, i went to pick up the freezer, but it was pretty old and rusty
luckily the bloke also had a fairly new fridge/freezer unit he was giving away for free too
he reckoned the compressor was making noise and dying, but i got it home and turns out the circulation fan was scraping on it's housing (took 2 seconds to fix that)
it's only big enough to fit 2 kegs, but that's more than enough for me 
i guess i'll be posting up my progress with it in the coming weeks!


----------



## pdfarrell

My setup.. just need to get hold of a CO2 bottle.



CO2 Plumbing



C02 line entering frigde wall to NRV



CO2 manifold. Back two outlets have since been changed to elbow fittings



Room for two.



Kegs plumbed up



Rear of the taps



Cant work out how to tidy up the beer lines yet  



Exterior



Thermometer added for good measure. (Pun intended).


----------



## timryan

Brewing Cousin.. really neat setup... love the way you have used the thermometer.. Looks greats. Was it tought to do? This is what im wanting to do once ive picked up my fridge...


----------



## pdfarrell

timryan said:


> Brewing Cousin.. really neat setup... love the way you have used the thermometer.. Looks greats. Was it tought to do? This is what im wanting to do once ive picked up my fridge...



Wasn't too hard.. measured the rear insert part of the thermometer and marked it out on masking tape. (See pick)
I then drilled a series of small 1/8" holes inside the perimeter. This pretty much cut the rectangle out.. a few taps with an old chisel broke it out.
Then it was just a matter of cleaning the hole up with a file.

A Dremel would have made the job so much easier. Going to buy myself one before I build another tempmate enclosure.


----------



## Northside Novice

View attachment 46023


my keg setup so far, if you can call it that ?
gone down cheap street to start with but must say the ease of using kegs is way cool. 

first keg natural conditioned cider ! got to get the missus onside  
all kegs will be natural conditioned until the gas bottle fairy pays me a visit but i love uk style real ale so probly a good way for me at the moment .


$100 2nd hand all fridge (also fv fridge )(ebay)

$60 Co2 charger + tap complete assembly (http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...products_id=315)

$50 2nd hand keg (ebay) x 2

Got a long way to go till my dream setup but this cheap way gets me going and gets me kegging experience and gear that i will always need and use :icon_cheers: 

so $210 and i am kegging my brew and a happy brewer and even happier drunk  responsible drinker :beerbang: 

View attachment 46024

the barman is a push over once you get to know him, 
plus i have to thank this forum for showing me what is posible at my budget .


----------



## dkaos

northside novice said:


> View attachment 46023
> 
> 
> my keg setup so far, if you can call it that ?
> gone down cheap street to start with but must say the ease of using kegs is way cool.
> 
> </snip>
> 
> View attachment 46024
> 
> the barman is a push over once you get to know him,
> plus i have to thank this forum for showing me what is posible at my budget .


Northside novice:

Well done on getting setup and into kegging! Now that you're up and running with some gear, it's just a matter of pottering away with the setup. Kegging changed my life and it looks like it has for you too!

Clint


----------



## michael_aussie

buy a second hand CO2 fire extinguisher... you'll find one for $20 on fleabay if you are patient


----------



## seemax

i tried to keg with the co2 charger but it got too hard and fiddly

plus i'm pretty impatient and my first keg naturally carbed had a tiny leak so i got nothing after 2 weeks...used some co2 bulbs to push it out but it's flat

FYI... you can get 540g CO2 tanks on ebay for as low as $35 but most go for $50-60 ... even cheapo regulator is only $40 ... probably $100 all up .. that should see you through 5 kegs maybe


----------



## Northside Novice

Well done on getting setup and into kegging! Now that you're up and running with some gear, it's just a matter of pottering away with the setup. Kegging changed my life and it looks like it has for you too!

Clint 

thanks mate cant wait to get a proper setup one day

buy a second hand CO2 fire extinguisher... you'll find one for $20 on fleabay if you are patient 

FYI... you can get 540g CO2 tanks on ebay for as low as $35 but most go for $50-60 ... even cheapo regulator is only $40 ... probably $100 all up .. that should see you through 5 kegs maybe


cheers guys i will have to keep an eye on ebay sounds like good ideas


----------



## michael_aussie

northside novice said:


> Well done on getting setup and into kegging! Now that you're up and running with some gear, it's just a matter of pottering away with the setup. Kegging changed my life and it looks like it has for you too!
> 
> Clint
> 
> thanks mate cant wait to get a proper setup one day
> 
> buy a second hand CO2 fire extinguisher... you'll find one for $20 on fleabay if you are patient
> 
> FYI... you can get 540g CO2 tanks on ebay for as low as $35 but most go for $50-60 ... even cheapo regulator is only $40 ... probably $100 all up .. that should see you through 5 kegs maybe
> 
> 
> cheers guys i will have to keep an eye on ebay sounds like good ideas


just a posting tip...

the middle 1/2 of your posting here is quotes from other people, .. the start and the finish are your text... 

if you use the "quote" and "reply" features, at the bottom right hand corner of each thread,... your new posting will contain the quotes from others in a box.. and who you are quoting...

this will make your postings easier for everyone else to understand.....


----------



## sp0rk

I picked up an empty 5kg extinguisher at the recycling shop at the tip today for $20
very happy


----------



## Malted

northside novice said:


> so $210 and i am kegging my brew and a happy brewer ...
> plus i have to thank this forum for showing me what is posible at my budget .



Ahem cough cough. Your budget looks skewed. Cheap arse on the gear but not the beer? 
If we say $10 per bottle, there is $170 worth of import beer in the door of your fridge... h34r: 

* Friendly shit stir intended*


----------



## sp0rk

Just called my local fire extinguisher shop, and they quoted me $180 to fill my extinguisher 
and the local microbrewery don't even want to touch it


----------



## mxd

sp0rk said:


> Just called my local fire extinguisher shop, and they quoted me $180 to fill my extinguisher
> and the local microbrewery don't even want to touch it




update your location there maybe someone from the area who may assist with the re-fills


----------



## sp0rk

Done and done


----------



## nictron

when my fridge blew up i went in for the whole nine yards. only bad thing about it is the first thing every drongo asks is "does the font freeze up?" thats old.
six cold kegs and the gas bottle, or 2 kegs and a full size with another fitting. i call it kegatron


----------



## Phoney

Just bought a new 155L chest freezer today. The plan is to build a collar & turn it into a three keg kegerator...

Question for you chaps with chest freezers: Where do you place the temperature probe for the temperature controller? I will be using an STC-1000. Currently I strap it to the side of a keg with electrical tape, but after a more permanent solution that doesnt require re-strapping each time I replace a keg.

Cheers.


----------



## Amber Fluid

I use styrofoam wrapped in bubblewrap and strapped to the side of the FV with an ocky strap.


----------



## kelbygreen

I drilled a hole in the top of a crown cap filled the tallie up with water and put the probe threw the lid and into the water and siliconed the hole back up. Its a standard stc 1000 temp probe and I wasnt sure if it would work submerged or not but its been about 8 months now with no adverse affects. Could just be a fluke that it works like that or they could work well submerged I couldnt see where liquid could get in so took the risk. If you plan to do it this way you take the risk dont blame me if it stuffs up.


----------



## peas_and_corn

Crusty said:


> Nice setup mate.
> The taps from Andale are they Floryte or the D.A snaplocks?
> Also, are the tap nozzles, standard, flushout or threaded nozzles?
> 
> Here
> 
> Cheers



Oops, missed this post.

The nozzles screw in, so I guess they're threaded? The taps are the floryte taps.


----------



## mattyoz

This is my set up so far,

started out with old fridge which i also used for a fermenting fridge with a beer gun when the 1 keg i had was empty




then i went an brought a $30 chest freezer and started kitting it out










and more recently in the last couple days another keg and tap turned up, although the new tap had a different handle which i'll have to sort lol




as you can see i have plenty of room for expansion with this freezer lol


----------



## mmmyummybeer

What Every Kitchen Needs ;

Heres my Kegging setup it has a Stainless Bosch Fridge with 4 Celli stainless taps. The fridge can fit 5 kegs, I just need to set my gas lines up. I have a 4 block gas manifold ready to go in the fridge and the gas bottle can hook up through the side. The taps were a birthday present, Pretty cool birthday present I recon. Not going to put a drip tray on the fridge as I think it will detract from the look, and I don't think it needs one anyway, the Celli taps are pretty good and don't drip much so have just been using a towel or bar runner on the floor which seems to work fine. :icon_cheers: 

Holes drilled
​​.​.​.​​​Finished Product :beerbang: 




​


----------



## bonj

mmmyummybeer said:


> What Every Kitchen Needs ;
> 
> View attachment 46809
> View attachment 46808


Very flash. Looks awesome!


----------



## krusty_oz

mmmyummybeer said:


> What Every Kitchen Needs ;
> 
> Heres my Kegging setup it has a Stainless Bosch Fridge with 4 Celli stainless taps. The fridge can fit 5 kegs, I just need to set my gas lines up. I have a 4 block gas manifold ready to go in the fridge and the gas bottle can hook up through the side. The taps were a birthday present, Pretty cool birthday present I recon. Not going to put a drip tray on the fridge as I think it will detract from the look, and I don't think it needs one anyway, the Celli taps are pretty good and don't drip much so have just been using a towel or bar runner on the floor which seems to work fine. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Holes drilled
> ​View attachment 46810​.​.​.​​​Finished Product :beerbang:
> 
> View attachment 46809
> View attachment 46808
> 
> ​



Nice fridge, could you post an inside shot?


----------



## michael_aussie

that's beer porn that set up... love it


----------



## reVoxAHB

mmmyummybeer said:


>



Nice fridge and taps. Was looking at the finish in how the Celis come through the fridge front/attach to the shank. 

I use SS shank collars, which might work ace in your finish: 




link

I don't see coupling collars in your setup? The length (protrusion) looks slightly uneven? These might fix you up:




link

Overall, looks great. 
reVox


----------



## mmmyummybeer

krusty_oz said:


> Nice fridge, could you post an inside shot?



Thanks for the feedback I'm glad you liked it.
Haven't quite finished setting up inside yet as I still need to install the gas manifold and gas lines, and possible making the lines look a bit neater. You can't quite see it properly but I have managed to keep the pull out drawer on the bottom to store some bottles etc, and a tray in the door of the fridge. The kegs are sitting on a Aluminum plate which we cut to size as the original shelf was glass and not strong enough to hold 5 kegs. I will have to post a finish shot later when we get the gas set up.

​
Also thanks for the link ReVox great idea I do think the stainless would look better. The protrusion does look different in the picture but I can't notice any difference on the actual fridge. The front of the fridge is curved so it proble give a deceptive view in photos.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

When I see these, I lament my poor and crappy DIY skills.

I am truly the epitome of devolution.

Goomba


----------



## egolds77

Finished off the drip tray cabinet just the other day. One tap is for soda and supplies the chilled water for the glass rinse/chiller. They share a drip tray and drain into a container under/behind the cabinet. There is a full level indicator that pops up when the container is close to full and needs emptying. 

Pretty happy with it at the moment. A couple more little things to add to it and it should be done. Still have room for another tap & keg.

The wife still wants the white of the freezer covered so that it has an all timber look. There is always something else :blink: 


:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Phoney

A question for those of you with chest freezer + collar kegerators.

What size shank do you have?

I'm about to order Perlick taps & havent yet bought the timber to make the collar, I'm ordering my taps from homebrew stuff and there's so many shanks in different shapes and sizes to choose from I'm confused!

Looking here:

http://www.homebrewstuff.com/servlet/the-K.../118/Categories

and here:

http://www.homebrewstuff.com/servlet/the-K.../118/Categories

Will a 3 x 1/8 inch be long enough?

or should I get a 4 inch just to be sure? And what's with the different bore sizes, and nipple vs no nipple? I have NFI...

Cheers


----------



## razz

Hey phoneyhuh. I had to get 4" shanks as I mad the collar out of F17? hardwood, 245mm x 45mm from memory. Big and chunky and probably to big but it sits nice and firm on the freezer. Some pine would be much easier to set up and no where near as thick when it comes to shanks. The size you're looking at will cover most applications (except mine)
I've not noticed different bore sizes before so can't comment there, the nipples are for attaching beer line. I use shanks without nipples and added john guest adaptors from Craftbrewer.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

phoneyhuh said:


> Just bought a new 155L chest freezer today. The plan is to build a collar & turn it into a three keg kegerator...
> 
> Question for you chaps with chest freezers: Where do you place the temperature probe for the temperature controller? I will be using an STC-1000. Currently I strap it to the side of a keg with electrical tape, but after a more permanent solution that doesnt require re-strapping each time I replace a keg.
> 
> Cheers.


My mate is a fridgey and he said the probe would be best to be in the keg. Obviously this would be a pain in the ass so I might just strap it to the side of the keg and insulate it somehow until I think of a better way or someone else does i'll probably just have to keep swapping from keg to keg as they mt.


----------



## ben_sa

razz said:


> I use shanks without nipples and added john guest adaptors from Craftbrewer.



Possibly the best JG connection ive seen/purchased... Saves a LOT of hassle!

JG Female Shank Adaptor


----------



## Phoney

razz said:


> Hey phoneyhuh. I had to get 4" shanks as I mad the collar out of F17? hardwood, 245mm x 45mm from memory. Big and chunky and probably to big but it sits nice and firm on the freezer. Some pine would be much easier to set up and no where near as thick when it comes to shanks. The size you're looking at will cover most applications (except mine)
> I've not noticed different bore sizes before so can't comment there, the nipples are for attaching beer line. I use shanks without nipples and added john guest adaptors from Craftbrewer.



Thanks razz!

I just measured everything up and my collar will be up to 2.95" thick, so I'm thinking a 4" shank just to be sure..

No nipples & John guest adapters seems like the way to go too! Just paid $20 for four, delivered from the UK!

Cheers


----------



## razz

Close to 3" is pretty thick and I doubt that 4" shanks will be long enough, by the time you deduct a bit on each end for the adaptor and the tap coupler you may run short. I'll pop out to the shed and check on mine.
Edit. Okay, by the time you allow the tap coupler, plastic surround behind coupler then inside the freezer is the brass back nut then the adaptor there is 18mm of thread visible, and that is mounted on 45mm hardwood, so maybe 63mm timber max.


----------



## Phoney

Actually, after looking at dozens of other collars on here, I've had a change of plan...

The actual collar width that the taps will be going through is only 38mm (1.49 inch) thick. So this 3" SS shank should be fine I reckon  (or the equiv Chrome shank for $5ea less, decisions decisions)


----------



## bonj

phoneyhuh said:


> Actually, after looking at dozens of other collars on here, I've had a change of plan...
> 
> The actual collar width that the taps will be going through is only 38mm (1.49 inch) thick. So this 3" SS shank should be fine I reckon  (or the equiv Chrome shank for $5ea less, decisions decisions)


Having had chrome shanks, I say pay the extra for SS... The chrome comes off eventually and the SS are easier to clean... you can be as rough as you like without fear. Even if the 3" are a bit too short, you could always countersink them to gain a bit of thread. I'd probably play it safe and go with the 4", but that's just me... I have no problem paying a little more to make my life a little easier.


----------



## razz

If you do the maths phoneyhuh I think the 4" will be good and the 3" right on the border.


----------



## Phoney

Done and Done. Thanks again chaps!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Here is my stupid question!

Should i use silicon under the collar to seal it to the freezer and stop cooling loss or should I be doing something else?


----------



## stew.w

i used a foam strip i got from clark rubber that has an adhesive side and just sat the collar on top.

cheers,

Stewart


----------



## cdbrown

Stew.W said:


> i used a foam strip i got from clark rubber that has an adhesive side and just sat the collar on top.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Stewart



Same - have the strip all the way around the top and underside of the collar for sealing to the freezer and lid. I haven't secured it in any way to the freezer but the weight of the lid and collar are enough to stop it from moving around too much. I will probably run a bead of silicone on the inside just to help secure it at some stage.


----------



## Acasta

Just finished my kegging setup tonight. Enjoying a fresh pint as i type. Awesome.
She'll have all 4 kegs inside, and gas bottle outside when i fill my other 2 kegs.


----------



## kalbarluke

Cool setup. Love the sticker too.


----------



## rotten

check this out.
3 perlicks, 4 kegs, tesuco dual reg split, with one line for carbing etc, hooked up to an STC-1000.
And it's in my favourite colours    

edit: add photo d***


----------



## fcmcg

rotten said:


> check this out.
> 3 perlicks, 4 kegs, tesuco dual reg split, with one line for carbing etc, hooked up to an STC-1000.
> And it's in my favourite colours
> 
> edit: add photo d***


Ive seen undies that colour...yellow at the front...brown at the back...Apart from your colours, nice Set up 
Go pies !


----------



## white.grant

Elton said:


> Finished off the drip tray cabinet just the other day. One tap is for soda and supplies the chilled water for the glass rinse/chiller. They share a drip tray and drain into a container under/behind the cabinet. There is a full level indicator that pops up when the container is close to full and needs emptying.



That's a nice setup there Elton. Where'd did you get the rinser, I've always wanted one?


cheers

Grant


----------



## Greg Lawrence

Grantw said:


> That's a nice setup there Elton. Where'd did you get the rinser, I've always wanted one?
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Grant



Try here http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1108


----------



## Wolfy

rotten said:


> 3 perlicks, 4 kegs, tesuco dual reg split, with one line for carbing etc, hooked up to an STC-1000.
> And it's in my favourite colours


Looks good, just dunno about the colours either.
Do you have pics of inside? (Seems you're not using the usual shanks with those taps?)


----------



## rotten

Wolfy said:


> Looks good, just dunno about the colours either.
> Do you have pics of inside? (Seems you're not using the usual shanks with those taps?)



Will be finishing the inside over next few days, will post pics then. I need to find a way to support 4 kegs and a 6kg CO2 bottle. The shanks are 4 inch from farmhouse brewing. By the time I add the locknut and the beer line fitting, there is no room for the black outers. Ahh well. Doesn't look like a rough job though even when close.
Cheers.


----------



## white.grant

Gregor said:


> Try here http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1108



I should have guessed! Thanks Gregor.

cheers

grant


----------



## Nevalicious

rotten said:


> Will be finishing the inside over next few days, will post pics then. I need to find a way to support 4 kegs and a 6kg CO2 bottle. The shanks are 4 inch from farmhouse brewing. By the time I add the locknut and the beer line fitting, there is no room for the black outers. Ahh well. Doesn't look like a rough job though even when close.
> Cheers.



Rotten, are you able to cut away some of the inner lining of the door to allow you to have more thread exposed and therefore fit the black tap flanges??

As for support, FWIW, I got away with a piece of melamine on the bottom of the shelf, distributing the weight over 4 points, however every fridge is obviously different. I have nearly identical setup, 3 taps, 4 kegs and my 5.5kg gas bottle inside the fridge. 

Good luck though bud! Be sure to post photos!!


----------



## sp0rk

I've gotta cut some of the door lining away (where the shelves were) to be able to close the door on my kegerator, should I then put something over the exposed lining?
I didn't know whether to just chuck some silicon over it, or to go whole hog and get some silver insulation tape
any opinions?


----------



## stux

sp0rk said:


> I've gotta cut some of the door lining away (where the shelves were) to be able to close the door on my kegerator, should I then put something over the exposed lining?
> I didn't know whether to just chuck some silicon over it, or to go whole hog and get some silver insulation tape
> any opinions?



or just some pvc tape or duct tape?


----------



## sp0rk

Racing tape it is!


----------



## Phoney

cdbrown said:


> Same - have the strip all the way around the top and underside of the collar for sealing to the freezer and lid. I haven't secured it in any way to the freezer but the weight of the lid and collar are enough to stop it from moving around too much. I will probably run a bead of silicone on the inside just to help secure it at some stage.



What thickness was the foam strip that you used? I bought 12mm thick today, and am now wondering if it's too thick. The weight of the collar will compress it down to about a quarter of that, but not so much the top strip that the lid sits on....


----------



## pk.sax

http://cairns.gumtree.com.au/c-Stuff-for-S...QAdIdZ295820860

Looking at this for a 1 keg at a time setup for now for the apartment... Praying it's got enough space for 1. Anybody else use these coola can thingos?


----------



## sp0rk

If it's the same brand i looked at before finding my fridge,
they're not quite tall enough inside
but i may be wrong, just ask the bloke for a measurement of the inside height


----------



## bignath

practicalfool said:


> http://cairns.gumtree.com.au/c-Stuff-for-S...QAdIdZ295820860
> 
> Looking at this for a 1 keg at a time setup for now for the apartment... Praying it's got enough space for 1. Anybody else use these coola can thingos?






sp0rk said:


> If it's the same brand i looked at before finding my fridge,
> they're not quite tall enough inside
> but i may be wrong, just ask the bloke for a measurement of the inside height



You might be ok with a shorter "squat" corny keg. I've got two of them, and they are great becuase they hold the same, but they are a bit fatter, and a bit shorter and fit on the compressor hump in my chesty and allow me to still close the lid. Without them, i'd only be able to fit two kegs into my chesty instead of four...They are not for sale either <_<


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Just having my first ever lager on my first ever kegged brew dispensation.

I have the curly hosed plastic picnic tap from craftbrewer - and seriously this pour is newb-friendly. An idiot could get a good pour from it. You can even give it a little froth, just for the hell of it, without trying too hard, or pour a flatish headed beer.

Anywho, stoked as hell after 13 years of brewing, that something can excite me this much. This is my second biggest thrill after discovering BIAB.

I'd like to dedicate the new Smaragd based lager to Bradbrews for the kegging bulk buy (it's an unselfish and generally fantastic bloke that organises stuff like this for people than, in part, he has never met), and Anthony from craftbrewer for giving such fantastic advice, never making me feel hurried, dumb or anything else (including the fact that I had some fairly strong painkillers at the time, and wasn't as cogniscant as normal), selling me a few little cheap extras that's made my life infinitely easier) and then remembering me a week later and asking how it went. I have a cheap, fantastically operating system and I am genuinely stoked to be able to go to a plastic tap, pour a really good beer and drink it down.

Speaking of the beer, I'll put the recipe up, photos (once I figure out my wife's iphone and how to get it to play with a non-apple based OS) and feedback about a new hop that I've now got two brews based in part on. FTW - any student (I've just paid my HECS bill off) - this is an uber cheap brew.

Goomba


----------



## pk.sax

Big Nath said:


> You might be ok with a shorter "squat" corny keg. I've got two of them, and they are great becuase they hold the same, but they are a bit fatter, and a bit shorter and fit on the compressor hump in my chesty and allow me to still close the lid. Without them, i'd only be able to fit two kegs into my chesty instead of four...They are not for sale either <_<



Heh, went over for a look, yea... Not gonna work with the regular size kegs I got 
Lol, had it pictured in my head, strap an aircraft fire extinguisher style harness to the coola can and drill hole, get line into the fridge and .... Ok, that plan is dust 

Hunt for an apartment friendly keg fridge continues...


----------



## Phoney

Another question for you chaps with chest freezer kegerators...

It turns out with 4 kegs I wont be able to fit my co2 tank & regulator inside my freezer, so it's going to need to sit outside.

What's the ideal way of passing the gas through the collar and into the manifold? Drill an 8mm hole through the collar, slide in the gas line, and have a JG connector on either side? Then there's the temperature probe / 12V computer fan wiring that needs to enter the box somewhere as well... I would love to see some pics of how others have done it...

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

phoneyhuh said:


> I would love to see some pics of how others have done it...
> 
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:




Have you read this thread ?????? With just a quick scroll through the first 4 or 5 pages I saw a couple of ways people have done it ... I know there are about 60 pages but its all in there ...


You could go a bigger hole put everything through and silicon it all inplace ..

cheers


----------



## Phoney

Yep, have scrolled through dozens of pages in this thread. Have'nt been able to find any close-up shots or detailed descriptions of how people have done it though. 

EDIT: Just gone through them all. Will just do the 'ol 8mm hole and pass through. The wires for the temp controller will just tuck under the seal.


----------



## Wolfy

phoneyhuh said:


> EDIT: Just gone through them all. Will just do the 'ol 8mm hole and pass through. The wires for the temp controller will just tuck under the seal.


That's all I did, drill a hole in the side of the fridge just big enough to pass the gas-line through.


----------



## hsb

Can anyone recommend a Chest freezer that'll hold 6 cornies? Online they only list external dimensions. 
Im constrained by about 1m of available width. 

It looks like I need about 45cm+ depth and about 90cm length internally.


----------



## chopdog

hsb said:


> Can anyone recommend a Chest freezer that'll hold 6 cornies? Online they only list external dimensions.
> Im constrained by about 1m of available width.
> 
> It looks like I need about 45cm+ depth and about 90cm length internally.





I just bought a kelvinator 320l and it holds 6. Not sure of the externals as Im at work but will check when I get home


----------



## mxd

chopdog said:


> I just bought a kelvinator 320l and it holds 6. Not sure of the externals as Im at work but will check when I get home




I have the 320 as well, that's about 1 mtr wide, it holds 6 on the "floor" and holds 2 on the hump. So if your using a font and no collar you can hold 6x19ltrs and 2x9ltrs (which is what I do, the 9's aren't hooked up to a tap, there just there hiding so I don't drink em  ). If you put a collar on then you could hold 8 x 19 ltrs in.


----------



## hsb

Thanks, appreciate it. Seems to be quite a bit of variety in terms of dimensions v litres with Chesties, some are much taller and fairly shallow, others deep and not so long etc...

From my initial checking, it looks like around 200L might be a minimum to squeeze them in, but 320 might be the same footprint as some 200s for reasons above.

Height is the only dimension that is unimportant since I'm going to put a collar on it, rather than a font.


----------



## Cortez The Killer

A F&P H275X will hold 6 on the floor + 1 on the hump

My one is here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=776569

Also this site let you search by width

http://www.appliancesonline.com.au/chest-freezers.aspx

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer

phoneyhuh said:


> What's the ideal way of passing the gas through the collar and into the manifold?



I just drilled holes for the incoming gas and fan and probe and simply sealed it with blu-tak 

Haven't had an issues and its easy to pull apart in needed 

Cheers

See here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&id=45945


----------



## hsb

Cortez The Killer said:


> A F&P H275X will hold 6 on the floor + 1 on the hump
> 
> My one is here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=776569
> 
> Also this site let you search by width
> 
> http://www.appliancesonline.com.au/chest-freezers.aspx
> 
> Cheers



Thanks, nice setup. Does yours sit 2 side by side, or are they staggered, if you get my drift?

k k k
k k k

or

k-k-k
-k-k-k

Some of the US sites have chestie databases of sizes but all those imperial measurements were doing my head in. cubic inches ffs!


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Staggered 

I think the H275X is the shallower version of the 276L

Cheers


----------



## NickB

Yep, have the H275x as well, staggered but a tight fit for 6 on the floor. I believe (haven't checked mine), that the H215x will fit 4 on the floor, and are usually found fairly cheap.

Cheers


----------



## hsb

Thanks guys, a really big help in shaping my thoughts.
Found this one, via eBay. Only 168L but seems to tick the boxes size-wise for 6. Two cornies side by side is about 420mm (210 + 210), so a little leeway. (this is 445mm internal depth)
715mm long should be good for 3 in a row (210 x 3), plus there's no internal 'hump', I guess the compressor is flat under the floor in this model.






http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Going to measure my cut out circles one more time to be sure then I'll give this one a go. A little nervous about their measurements not being exact given the tight fit (420 v 445)

If I chicken out of this one, those F&P ones from the links above look good, the H275X and H280X especially (again no bloody internal measurements on the H280X, you'd think they'd include them! instead they have a 'user guide' with such pearls as 'Keep the refrigerator clean." and "Eggs should be stored in the refrigerator.")


----------



## NickB

Just be careful with those measurements. Wouldn't be surprised if they're actually outside dimension measurements.... If not, go for it. Nice price 

Cheers


----------



## XavierZ

Anyone know where the counter-sunk drip trays can be found like in Schooey's Kegging Setup ?


----------



## Cocko

XavierZ said:


> Anyone know where the counter-sunk drip trays can be found like in Schooey's Kegging Setup ?




I'm tipping Schooey would know!  



I am sure he wouldn't be offended by a PM....


----------



## Jeff Margrie

NickB said:


> Just be careful with those measurements. Wouldn't be surprised if they're actually outside dimension measurements.... If not, go for it. Nice price
> 
> Cheers



Hay HSB,

Just to let you know I bought a freezer of those people on ebay over a year ago. As for the measurements they where correct. It was a different freezer model. It holds 8 corny kegs and 2 small kegs on the hump at one end. The cooling fan that blows on the condensor died 2 weeks after I received it. Emailed them and sent a new straight away. I think they are probably made in China. Apart from that, it hasn't missed a beat.

Cheers WoolBrew :icon_cheers:


----------



## booargy

XavierZ said:


> Anyone know where the counter-sunk drip trays can be found like in Schooey's Kegging Setup ?



Kegking has them


----------



## sp0rk

I guess it's time for some progress pics...
just waiting on my tax return, and i'll buy some more disconnects and another Tap
I've got a batch of Morgan's Cortes' Cerveza on fermenting now, so hopefully that'll come out good for the first test run on the fridge


----------



## Deebo

Retired my old single tap and beer gun fridge to be a fermenting fridge and hooked up this one to be keg fridge today






Things I still want to do:
Drip Tray
Magnetic Blackboard or Whiteboard
Sort out my mess of beer lines 
Perhaps mount the gas manifold somehow
Figure out a better support for the kegs while leaving the bottom pull out tray for yeasts etc. I'm not sure how long that glass shelf will support 4 kegs for, I am just being very careful when moving kegs at the moment.


----------



## sp0rk

Stainless steel shelves are the go
i'm measuring one up tomorrow to go behind the cornies so hopefully i can fit a 9L cornie in there for premixed spririts, cider, mead, and other random experiments from the 10L demijohn
also, all the nice taps in this thread are making me want to replace the current tap and the 2 other spaces i've already pre-marked with perlicks


----------



## hsb

I went with the cheap chinese chest freezer - as on page 89. 

For the record, it does fit 6 cornies easily. it's on casters as a bonus. would have preferred a cheap 2nd hand one but gave up waiting on anything to appear after weeks of waiting. would also have preferred a F&P H275X/276X but that was double the price to my door.

It is quite high, going to be a workout getting full cornies over the collar.

Here's some shots, next step is a collar. How are you all securing the collar to the freezer? i was thinking of either a full overlap all the way round so the collar hangs over the freezer (neater), or just using little tabs of wood here and there to have the same outcome (easier.)
Some of the ones I looked at on here look like they just sit on the freezer without being attached?


----------



## Tommu-Hiid

NickB said:


> Just be careful with those measurements. Wouldn't be surprised if they're actually outside dimension measurements.... If not, go for it. Nice price
> 
> Cheers



Those dimensions do equate to 165 litre capacity.


----------



## Phoney

Quick question for those with kegerators...

Does 1.5m of 5mm beer line sound way too short? I've plugged the numbers into the spreadsheet & it recommends even shorter (1.35) for 6C serving temp & 2.5 C02 / L, but most other posts I've read people have 2.5, 3 even 4m of line!


----------



## sp0rk

i've got 2 meters of 5mm and i still think it's a little short
i made a flow restrictor which helps a little, but i think i may end up buying another 3 meter piece to replace what i've already got


----------



## The Giant

I followed that sheet to and it recommended 1.5m.

I have 2 taps running 3m of 5mm now as that is what I found to be best


----------



## bconnery

phoneyhuh said:


> Quick question for those with kegerators...
> 
> Does 1.5m of 5mm beer line sound way too short? I've plugged the numbers into the spreadsheet & it recommends even shorter (1.35) for 6C serving temp & 2.5 C02 / L, but most other posts I've read people have 2.5, 3 even 4m of line!


All depends on what sort of taps you have. 
I have Cellis, my shortest line wouldn't even be that long and my longest might be 1.5m at most, the flow restrictor takes care of everything. 
I can't speak for other taps but that's that will drive the answer. A good flow restrictor means you can get away with much less line.


----------



## raven19

bconnery said:


> A good flow restrictor means you can get away with much less line.



And it results in more foaming for the first pour until the tap cools down!

Still happy with the Celli's though.


----------



## hsb

Time to do my _reveal_ of my upgrade from Keg fridge to Keezer, nothing out of the ordinary:

Collar is just pine, had grander plans that Bunnings soon squashed 

Used a a layer of Weatherstrip above/below collar to seat on freezer/under lid. Lid just reattached to collar, nice sprung hinges mean the lid still stays in position when open.
Added a computer fan to move the air round in there. Blackboard paint on the front was only $15 a tin. Freezer has built-in temp control is a bonus.
Fits 6 cornies with ease, freezer is a $299 eBay one, link earlier in this thread. Taps are Perlicks on 4" shanks, JG fittings FTW, hate those barbs.
Just got to stick my JG gas manifold in and I'm done. 
I've also taken to racking beer directly into kegs in freezer to save lifting them over the collar.
The random polystyrene inside is leftover from other packages, just jammed it in there, doubt it makes too much difference, a thicker collar would have been nicer.

All in all very happy with the outcome, feel like it is $500-odd better spent than on a purpose-built Kegerator.


----------



## technoicon

doesnt look like that fridge would fit the cornies without a collar?

Also do you have a link to that model freezer, i found some but look like they have a different temperature controller.


----------



## hsb

YYR, needs a collar.. from post 1784:




Link to freezer, with dimensions, in post 1775:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=802203

Footprint floorspace was an issue for me, so I opted towards a freezer more small and tall, although at 168L or whatever it was, 6 cornies is a win.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Very nice HSB. I am in the process of finishing my new keezer upgrade as well. Just waiting on a few supplies now.

The collar I made is only from 19mm wide timber but I don't think that will really hinder anything, if anything makes it less bulky imo. I don't think the added thickness in a collar will cause a great deal of difference in the temps to worry a great deal about especially when using a fan as well.


----------



## mateostojic

Very nice indeed.
I have recently bought myself 4 of the same taps with the intention of building something similar.
Seems like you are keeping one step ahead  .

Mate


----------



## stew.w

just made this little set up for my dad:





had to cut the handle off the keg to fit under the thermostat but its a decent little set up for him.
early christmas present


----------



## Spork

Thinking about getting into kegging, it's quite an expense, even if I just hire the CO2 bottle to begin with, so I want to "get it right". 
I want something that looks good, is easy to set up, and works "out of the box". A degree of mobility, while not essential, would be a plus.
This looks like a good start: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Double-Tap...po%3D%26ps%3D63 as it comes with (as far as I can tell) everything except the kegs, the CO2 and the ball lock disconnects. 
Am I right in thinking all I need to get separately if I get this is kegs, the CO2 and the ball lock disconnects? 
Anyone else bought from this supplier? Anyone have same product from elsewhere? A good buy, or is it all crap that I'd end up replacing?


----------



## kelbygreen

seems like a good setup. But some one here surely has bought one. I know some people got the cheap ones on ebay and they had a few problems. It says its a keg king brand and they do have them on there site (HERE). Again have never used any of there gear so some one should be able to help as I would say all the taps, lines and reg will be from them. 

Yes all you will need is 2-3 beer d/c and 2-3 gas d/c and a source of c02

Edit oh and kegs  lol wont get far without them .


----------



## Amber Fluid

Spork said:


> Thinking about getting into kegging, it's quite an expense, even if I just hire the CO2 bottle to begin with, so I want to "get it right".
> I want something that looks good, is easy to set up, and works "out of the box". A degree of mobility, while not essential, would be a plus.
> This looks like a good start: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Double-Tap...po%3D%26ps%3D63 as it comes with (as far as I can tell) everything except the kegs, the CO2 and the ball lock disconnects.
> Am I right in thinking all I need to get separately if I get this is kegs, the CO2 and the ball lock disconnects?
> Anyone else bought from this supplier? Anyone have same product from elsewhere? A good buy, or is it all crap that I'd end up replacing?



:icon_offtopic: I have the same one. You will need a NRV, disconnects and gas line. If you wish to run a 3rd gas line then you will need another splitter. I reckon I will be selling mine shortly when I have completed my keezer. It will come with 4 disconnects (2 liquid + 2 gas), 1 NRV and the extra gas line splitter for $490 (gas bottle not included) but I'm in Hobart and don't really fancy arranging freight. I got it last January so it is 9 months old and if you are down this way anytime, feel free to drop in to see it working :icon_cheers:


----------



## MarkBastard

HSB, is the compressor underneath the floor? If so how much distance between outside and inside bottom of the freezer?

Having no hump is awesome, and that's a great price. Shame you need a collar though considering that not having to use a collar would be the main advantage of having a freezer that holds 6 on the floor.


----------



## technoicon

I have the same one to. it works great. the font and taps are pretty dodgy but i've never had problems with them. have just heard stories..

I will be upgrading to a three tap system soon. hopefully with perlicks.


----------



## hsb

Mark^Bastard said:


> HSB, is the compressor underneath the floor? If so how much distance between outside and inside bottom of the freezer?
> 
> Having no hump is awesome, and that's a great price. Shame you need a collar though considering that not having to use a collar would be the main advantage of having a freezer that holds 6 on the floor.


Id guesstimate 20cm from freezer floor to actual floor, the compressor being somewhere under there.
Too short for no collar as you say, a shame, but still more convenient having a flat floor in there, i went with that freezer for price and footprint - still small for a 6 keg. Floor space is a big issue for me, 
My collar is 20cm which leaves a lot of room for lines, regulator etc, could probably have gone a bit lower.
The built in thermostat is another plus with that model.
Am loving having a keezer. Now working hard to fill it, bit like trying to fill a bath with the plug out, i pour beer in but its leaking from somewhere!


----------



## tynian

Deebo said:


> Retired my old single tap and beer gun fridge to be a fermenting fridge and hooked up this one to be keg fridge today
> 
> View attachment 47502
> 
> View attachment 47503
> 
> 
> Things I still want to do:
> Drip Tray
> Magnetic Blackboard or Whiteboard
> Sort out my mess of beer lines
> Perhaps mount the gas manifold somehow
> Figure out a better support for the kegs while leaving the bottom pull out tray for yeasts etc. I'm not sure how long that glass shelf will support 4 kegs for, I am just being very careful when moving kegs at the moment.


Hey Deebo,

What model fridge is that one - looks exactly what I want to do.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Deebo

tynian said:


> Hey Deebo,
> 
> What model fridge is that one - looks exactly what I want to do.
> 
> Cheers
> Rob



Inside the door says E381T (I think it is this one http://www.fisherpaykel.com.au/product/fri...703085FF2E55E2D )


----------



## Adam Howard

Well just got the first part of my setup done. Was a pain in the arse getting it all together in the past couple of days. Had issues with the bottle and then one of the kegs I got wasn't sealing so I had to wash another keg and transfer. While carbonating Dad and I drilled and installed the taps. Due to the molding inside I'll be going with to pairs on either side of the door, couldn't do 4 spaced evenly from the centre. Fridge was an eBay bargain at $200. Fits 5 kegs if I put the gas outside. Nice to have use of the freezer too!

















Keen for the first pour! Have a late hopped pale ale in one. Big load of Centennial, Cascade and Amarillo in the last 5 mins. Samples from the fermenter smelt of peaches. Lovely. IPA in the other keg.


----------



## Janelle Kerr

Adamski29 said:


> Well just got the first part of my setup done. Was a pain in the arse getting it all together in the past couple of days. Had issues with the bottle and then one of the kegs I got wasn't sealing so I had to wash another keg and transfer. While carbonating Dad and I drilled and installed the taps. Due to the molding inside I'll be going with to pairs on either side of the door, couldn't do 4 spaced evenly from the centre. Fridge was an eBay bargain at $200. Fits 5 kegs if I put the gas outside. Nice to have use of the freezer too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keen for the first pour! Have a late hopped pale ale in one. Big load of Centennial, Cascade and Amarillo in the last 5 mins. Samples from the fermenter smelt of peaches. Lovely. IPA in the other keg.




That looks impressive. We have something similar...
:icon_chickcheers: 
Cheers,
J


----------



## Deebo

Adamski29 said:


> Well just got the first part of my setup done. Was a pain in the arse getting it all together in the past couple of days. Had issues with the bottle and then one of the kegs I got wasn't sealing so I had to wash another keg and transfer. While carbonating Dad and I drilled and installed the taps. Due to the molding inside I'll be going with to pairs on either side of the door, couldn't do 4 spaced evenly from the centre. Fridge was an eBay bargain at $200. Fits 5 kegs if I put the gas outside. Nice to have use of the freezer too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keen for the first pour! Have a late hopped pale ale in one. Big load of Centennial, Cascade and Amarillo in the last 5 mins. Samples from the fermenter smelt of peaches. Lovely. IPA in the other keg.



Nice fridge! (I like how the freezer is on the bottom so your taps up are up higher yet still have somewhere to store hops etc)

What is the consensus on putting the gas bottle in the fridge? I have heard from a couple of people that condensation can effect the regulator in there but have never actually tried.


----------



## Adam Howard

Deebo said:


> Nice fridge! (I like how the freezer is on the bottom so your taps up are up higher yet still have somewhere to store hops etc)
> 
> What is the consensus on putting the gas bottle in the fridge? I have heard from a couple of people that condensation can effect the regulator in there but have never actually tried.



Yeah it's fantastic, taps end up at a good height. I'm trying to build up the confidence to drill a hole in the side of the fridge to put the gas through. 1) to get the bottle out of there and 2) ONE MORE KEG!

Beer on tap at home is awesome...even when it's half carbonated. :lol:


----------



## Amber Fluid

I have been working for a few weekends on my little project and finished a few weeks ago now and am happy with the result.... only problem is I can't work out how to post larger photos from the Flickr website


320L Westinghouse Freezer. Holds 6 kegs + 2 on the hump.










Made a trolley out of ply board with 75mm lockable castors to manouvour it and provide some height










19mm collar slap a bit of varnish on and drill a few holes









The forum now tells me I have posted too many images so will create another post for the rest.


----------



## Amber Fluid

So handy if you know a good cabinet maker with the right tools







Fix the dents and splash on some paint.....










Buy a SS Celli or 2 (thanks Ross) and end up with.....










I have the Keg King fridge behind... you can just make out the font and after using this for the first time a week ago, I would certainly recommend a keezer over the KK. However, it did take a little while to complete but I'm happy with it.

I haven't taken pictures of the completed inside yet but have wired a 12v PC fan to a phone charger and micro switch. This is powered by an STC1000 temp controller that I have wired with a 240v mains outlet on the side. It also has 1 x 6 way and a 1 x 2 way gas manifold on a dual regulator. I wanted the 2 manifolds obviously to give a bigger choice running different pressures. It is running 6mmID gas lines and has 5mmID x 50cm long beer lines.

There is a CPBF being added at Xmas which I will mount to the right of the taps and I am yet to get a drip tray but that is no big deal at the moment. Therefore, this won't be finished properly now until just after Xmas so will post the finished product sometime then  :beer:


----------



## Spork

n00b question.
I'm considering kegging and doing some research before I splash the cash (If I do decide to keg).
If I get one of these fonts http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1116 can I upgrade the taps to celi's http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1030 later on?


----------



## Amber Fluid

To be honest I don't know if 3 cellis would fit that font. You would be better off to ring Ross and ask him.


----------



## raven19

Amber Fluid said:


> I have been working for a few weekends on my little project and finished a few weeks ago now and am happy with the result.... only problem is I can't work out how to post larger photos from the Flickr website



Cracking setup Amber!

You can always upload photos thru the attachment section at the bottom of the reply box.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Thanks Raven.... I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Spork

Great news.
SWMBO has given approval!
Better still, after seeing some of the great setups on this thread she says I can have it inside. 
I'm thinking something to hold and serve 3-4 kegs, so small enough to easily move outside for BBq's etc. 
There are a couple of conditions though.

1) She likes the look of top mounted fonts rather than front mounted taps. No biggie. I prefer that look too, but I realise the front mounted taps have their own advantages in practicality and simplicity. Cost too...
2) I have to do "No beer November". This will not be fun, but it should give me a chance to get some kegs filled.
3) I am "allowed" a kegerator. But from my reading a chest freezer, with collar if needed, is more energy efficient? Also, seems silly to pay freight on a kegerator from site sponsor all the way up in QLD when I can get a chesty locally. (Will be scouring gumtree etc.) I do have a chest freezer for fermenting that would fit 4 cornies (with a collar) but I don't really want to loose fermenting space, so that may be used initially (probably won't bother with a collar - will fit 2 kegs, and a jerrycan (for conditioning) without) until I find another one.

There are also 1001 questions...
Have read through 91 pages of this thread.
Reckon I'll be phoning Ross next week for a chat.
And more reading...

Question for you guys though.
If you were starting kegging from scratch, what gear would you buy? What would you avoid?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Spork said:


> 2) I have to do "No beer November".


should have picked February. Shortest month.


----------



## scooza

Adamski29 said:


> Yeah it's fantastic, taps end up at a good height. I'm trying to build up the confidence to drill a hole in the side of the fridge to put the gas through. 1) to get the bottle out of there and 2) ONE MORE KEG!
> 
> Beer on tap at home is awesome...even when it's half carbonated. :lol:




hi mate, 2 ways to do the gas. 

1/ bring it out through the door as per taps. if asthetics don't mind.
2/ drill a hole in the bottom corner of the door and only you shall know it's there.



deebo, i used to have the bottle in the fridge until getting more kegs, and reg is still going strong.



+1 for february (maybe not)


----------



## Blackapple

Amber Fluid said:


> So handy if you know a good cabinet maker with the right tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the dents and splash on some paint.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a SS Celli or 2 (thanks Ross) and end up with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Keg King fridge behind... you can just make out the font and after using this for the first time a week ago, I would certainly recommend a keezer over the KK. However, it did take a little while to complete but I'm happy with it.
> 
> I haven't taken pictures of the completed inside yet but have wired a 12v PC fan to a phone charger and micro switch. This is powered by an STC1000 temp controller that I have wired with a 240v mains outlet on the side. It also has 1 x 6 way and a 1 x 2 way gas manifold on a dual regulator. I wanted the 2 manifolds obviously to give a bigger choice running different pressures. It is running 6mmID gas lines and has 5mmID x 50cm long beer lines.
> 
> There is a CPBF being added at Xmas which I will mount to the right of the taps and I am yet to get a drip tray but that is no big deal at the moment. Therefore, this won't be finished properly now until just after Xmas so will post the finished product sometime then  :beer:



Looks like Obelix!

Awesome setup mate.


----------



## Cocko

Blackapple said:


> Looks like Obelix!
> 
> Awesome setup mate.



HAHA!




Very Nice BTW!


----------



## Amber Fluid

Blackapple said:


> Looks like Obelix!
> 
> Awesome setup mate.



lmao... you just gave it a name... thanks :wacko: 

Thanks for the pic Cocko... I'd love to use it :kooi:


----------



## Spork

Still researching.

The possibilities are endless.

I really like this one: http://www.homebrewchatter.com/board/showt...3694&page=1 but perhaps on a smaller scale.
Tiling isn't all that expensive or difficult, especially using large tiles that don't require cutting) and I think this one looks great.
Also thinking that a nice kitchen dresser, rolltop desk, or similar could be used, the freezer / fridge installed in the base, and ideally the taps behind a door. All closed up it would just look like a piece of furniture, but once the doors were open it would reveal it's true function, as well as providing storage for glassware etc.

Jumping the gun I suppose. I should just get a "basic" system up and running, then "dress it up" later on.
Well, doesn't hurt to dream...


----------



## hbnath

:icon_drool2: 
We can only dream!


----------



## raven19

Finished my porta-keg this arvo.

300mm dia PVC stormwater pipe as the body, timber top and a few other bits and bobs.

Hopefully we will have a number of these all lined up at Nationals in a few weeks time in Adelaide.

Fits a 19L or 9L corny no worries.

Use a mini Gas Charger and some ice. Easy!


----------



## kelbygreen

nice. Thats a great set up


----------



## Tanga

Thanks, truly awesome piece of furniture. *wants*


----------



## DU99

:icon_drool2: very nice..should make a few and sell


----------



## NickB

Awesome Ravs! Any chance of a shot of the inside with a keg in for reference??

Cheers


----------



## raven19

NickB said:


> Awesome Ravs! Any chance of a shot of the inside with a keg in for reference??



Ask an ye shall receive... :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99

Thanks for extra pics.. :super: i saw ABS at work have to check size


----------



## raven19

DU99 said:


> :icon_drool2: very nice..should make a few and sell



A fellow brewer got hold of a few lengths of the pipe (I think we all owe him a few beers supplying the offcut lengths for nix), so hopefully there will be 8 or so of these floating around at various SA case swaps, but at 300mm diameter it is not cheap stuff when bought as I understand.


----------



## NickB

Thanks mate! Now, to source some storm water pipe from the plumbers at work...



Cheers!


----------



## raven19

No worries. The lid I ended up dowelling and gluing two pieces of pine together, as I wanted a solid lid and of course all timber places near me only had 290mm max width. I needed 350mm.


----------



## NickB

Lid shouldn't be a problem here hopefully, we've got carpenters as well, and if not, I'm pretty good shot with the jigsaw 

Cheers


----------



## Cocko

raven19 said:


> Ask an ye shall receive... :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 48996
> 
> 
> View attachment 48997



Farkin awesome Rav! Good work!

I'll swap you one for a hoody!  

Seriously... \m/


----------



## michael_aussie

raven19 said:


> Ask an ye shall receive... :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 48996
> 
> 
> View attachment 48997


nice set up Raven ... you've inspired me!!


----------



## michael_aussie

Spork said:


> Still researching.
> 
> The possibilities are endless.
> 
> I really like this one: http://www.homebrewchatter.com/board/showt...3694&page=1 but perhaps on a smaller scale.
> Tiling isn't all that expensive or difficult, especially using large tiles that don't require cutting) and I think this one looks great.
> Also thinking that a nice kitchen dresser, rolltop desk, or similar could be used, the freezer / fridge installed in the base, and ideally the taps behind a door. All closed up it would just look like a piece of furniture, but once the doors were open it would reveal it's true function, as well as providing storage for glassware etc.
> 
> Jumping the gun I suppose. I should just get a "basic" system up and running, then "dress it up" later on.
> Well, doesn't hurt to dream...




that really is a magnificant set-up...
http://www.homebrewchatter.com/board/showt...3694&page=1


----------



## scooza

nice setup raven, inspiring.
what did you use for the base?


----------



## raven19

scooza said:


> nice setup raven, inspiring.
> what did you use for the base?



Thanks, the base was a piece of plastic 300mm round, about an inch thick. Slipped inside snugly then a number of screws fixed it inplace along with some sealant also.

It has 3 stoppers on the base so its stable on almost any surface too.


----------



## argon

raven19 said:


> Finished my porta-keg this arvo.
> 
> 300mm dia PVC stormwater pipe as the body, timber top and a few other bits and bobs.
> 
> Hopefully we will have a number of these all lined up at Nationals in a few weeks time in Adelaide.
> 
> Fits a 19L or 9L corny no worries.
> 
> Use a mini Gas Charger and some ice. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 48991
> 
> 
> View attachment 48992



Hooray for me... i have 3 plumbers in the family. :super: surely 1 of them could be convinced to give a bit of 300 pipe.

Awesome portable Raven. have you thought of sitting it on one of those pot trolleys available from bunnings? Would add another level of portability


----------



## cubbie

Speaking of keg setups, I needed to go to the Balcatta tip over the weekend and noticed they have a big recycling area - like a massive swap meet. Heaps of old fridges/freezer that could be used for keggerators and other useful brew gear. No idea if any of it is working.


----------



## Fodder

raven19 said:


> Finished my porta-keg this arvo.
> 
> 300mm dia PVC stormwater pipe as the body, timber top and a few other bits and bobs.
> 
> Hopefully we will have a number of these all lined up at Nationals in a few weeks time in Adelaide.
> 
> Fits a 19L or 9L corny no worries.
> 
> Use a mini Gas Charger and some ice. Easy!
> 
> View attachment 48991
> 
> 
> View attachment 48992



Just a quick thought...if you're filling with ice to cool the keg, any way of draining from the bottom?

You said it was all sealed up inside so the thought of lifting/tipping over the whole thing to empty out melted ice may be a bit heavy and/or scratch up the outside of your lovely tube.

Is there anyway you could drill in a hole for a bung or concealed tap in the base or some such thing to make that part of it easier? :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19

Re wheel base - the plan for case swaps, etc is to bring the sack truck, as I need to also bring 2 milk crates of longnecks, etc. But its a good idea! (edit)

Drainage - yeah contemplate a bung, but a small amount of ice will keep it cool, and as the keg gets drained it becomes lighter so balances extra ice being added. Also if the bung dole not seal then I have a leaking porta-keg possibly on someones floor if inside.


----------



## stux

raven19 said:


> Re wheel base - the plan for case swaps, etc is to bring the sack truck, as I need to also bring 2 milk crates of longnecks, etc. But its a good idea! (edit)
> 
> Drainage - yeah contemplate a bung, but a small amount of ice will keep it cool, and as the keg gets drained it becomes lighter so balances extra ice being added. Also if the bung dole not seal then I have a leaking porta-keg possibly on someones floor if inside.



One of the issues I have with my portable keg setup is as the keg empties it floats up as the ice melts! I fix this with a Bungie cord. You may want to consider some sortof restraining device to keep the keg down


----------



## Philthy79

Well after a few years of moving form place to place and living in small apartments, I finally have a shed to put a bar in. 

thanks to a lot of you for inspiration - I did a lot of browsing to see what a lot did. Just need to clean up the walls and rest of the area; put some pics up etc; and it'll be sorted.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Spork

Rustic. Nice. I like. 

Put an order (well, a couple of orders) in to Ross @ CB today. A 4 keg / 3 tap "kit".  All I need now is 76 litres of beer, CO2 and (another) freezer. Already have a fermenting / CC freezer, but don't want to loose 1/2 my temp. controlled brewing environment.

Ross was very helpful, advising me on what gear I needed and what I didn't, and checking my order to make sure everything will work "out of the box". Looking forwards to having some pics to post in this thread soon.


----------



## punkin

I'll post some build pics, should hopefully have this fitted out and sorted this w'end.

Out with the old ...




And in with the new..

300l stainless lined freezer. 140mm high collar gives plenty of room for 6 kegs (even without the collar) and the freezer hump bit has a divider to use as a fridge section for my yeasts and enzymes, sausage skins and all the other stuff that was in the man fridge.

Plenty of room on top of the kegs for her soft drinks too.






I got a small white cupboard from the pine joint for $70, added a taller base to it and mounted my font.

The font came from a local fridgey place for $80, the Perlick 525's came from the states for considerably more.

I made some decals for the tap backs out of some whiteboard sticker, i'll be customising some handles down the track.










I still have a lot of work to do in installing lines and manifolds etc, but have most of the bits organised. The fridgemate, gas bottle etc sits inside the cupboard.


----------



## Logman

That's pretty darn clever - nice work! :beer:


----------



## Amber Fluid

Yes good work Punkin. A good idea with the extra cupboard that's for sure.
How are you keeping your lines cool from outside the freezer to the font/tap?


----------



## MarkBastard

Yeah I like that idea Punkin. It allows you to hide the chest freezer if you want also.


----------



## punkin

Amber Fluid said:


> Yes good work Punkin. A good idea with the extra cupboard that's for sure.
> How are you keeping your lines cool from outside the freezer to the font/tap?



I'll just use a bit of foam lagging at this stage, only talking about a foot or so of line. You may notice a bit of the same lagging behind the freezer in the photos, my outdoor tower is under the blue rag near the orchid. it goes through the wall and into the current keg fridge. there's probably about 800mm of line there with lagging, only the first quarter of a beer of the night is warm. You never notice it.

Did some manifolds up this afternoon, more piccies tommorow.


----------



## punkin

Doing some plumbing after moving it into the lounge room today.

I know it's lazy, but to save me learning all the maths and theory to use just once when i measure my beer lines...

I have the standard flexmaster 10mm od beer line, it goes into a foot of 1/3" od line from the font. i know i should be using thinner line, but i'm not, so can someone who's up on the maths for the flow control give me a rough guess how much line i should cut for each tap asssuming average pouring pressure?

i just want a simple guestimate and will show some beer pic porn for a reward for it... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## punkin

It's not fair. :angry: 

After reading and seeing all the wonderful setups i tried my freezer on the fridgemate with a 60l fermenter in it for 3 weeks while i waited for all my parts to come in and it worked fine. Now i've spent tween over $600 on fittings and bits and installed in my house, it's been running for 2 days and won't get under 10C...


It's not fair........


----------



## cdbrown

Is the freezer constantly running and just not getting colder?

Beer line length can be tricky. I aim for about 2.5vol CO2, keezer set to 4C and the bottle reg is at 85-90kPA. My lines are 5mm internal and have them around 3m long but still need to make some adjustments to one or two (the tubing in the fonts are different sizes which causes other problems). Go longer and then trim as needed.


----------



## stux

punkin said:


> It's not fair. :angry:
> 
> After reading and seeing all the wonderful setups i tried my freezer on the fridgemate with a 60l fermenter in it for 3 weeks while i waited for all my parts to come in and it worked fine. Now i've spent tween over $600 on fittings and bits and installed in my house, it's been running for 2 days and won't get under 10C...
> 
> 
> It's not fair........



A freezer should easily get under 10C :-\

1) Have you got enough thermal mass in there? a bunch of kegs?
2) Have you got a fan to stir up the air a bit and make it more uniform?

Is it a second hand jobby? if so... perhaps its rooted 

First thing I do when I get a 'new' fridge is crank it to max and see how low it will go, if I'm lucky they get to 0 or 1C. But sometimes I've found they only get to 6C or so when empty, but will go down to 1C when full.


----------



## stux

Stux said:


> A freezer should easily get under 10C :-\
> 
> 1) Have you got enough thermal mass in there? a bunch of kegs?
> 2) Have you got a fan to stir up the air a bit and make it more uniform?
> 
> Is it a second hand jobby? if so... perhaps its rooted
> 
> First thing I do when I get a 'new' fridge is crank it to max and see how low it will go, if I'm lucky they get to 0 or 1C. But sometimes I've found they only get to 6C or so when empty, but will go down to 1C when full.



Is it auto-defrost? perhaps its stuck on a defrost cycle


----------



## punkin

It hasn't got the fan in there yet, but i had it running for 2 weeks with the controller and a 60l fermenter full of water. It was taking three or four hours to get from 6C down to 2C. It's been off for a week till sat.

This has now taken 24hrs to get from 10C to 7C running flat out.

I'll give it a few more days before i pull the trigger on a new ebay one, but i'm not holding out much hope


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

punkin said:


> It hasn't got the fan in there yet, but i had it running for 2 weeks with the controller and a 60l fermenter full of water. It was taking three or four hours to get from 6C down to 2C. It's been off for a week till sat.
> 
> This has now taken 24hrs to get from 10C to 7C running flat out.
> 
> I'll give it a few more days before i pull the trigger on a new ebay one, but i'm not holding out much hope



Sounds like would make a good anchor... I killed mine but pretty sure i clipped the gas line :angry:


----------



## punkin

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Sounds like would make a good anchor... I killed mine but pretty sure i clipped the gas line :angry:




Yep, after talkng to hsb about his one i will be ordering the 300l version next week.
I like the idea of having the fridgemate built in. Seems to sort of legitimize it in a funny sort of way  


If i'd have known the true cost this would work out to be, i never would have started this project. 



NoTurningBackNowPunkin


----------



## technoicon

raven19 said:


> Re wheel base - the plan for case swaps, etc is to bring the sack truck, as I need to also bring 2 milk crates of longnecks, etc. But its a good idea! (edit)
> 
> Drainage - yeah contemplate a bung, but a small amount of ice will keep it cool, and as the keg gets drained it becomes lighter so balances extra ice being added. Also if the bung dole not seal then I have a leaking porta-keg possibly on someones floor if inside.




Looking forward to seeing this at the swap day mate!!! looks great!!

I think a bung will be annoying. my thoughts would be to just finish the keg off :icon_drunk: , pull it out. the make hatchy empty the container.  

from the shots doesnt look like you would fit heaps of ice/water in there.


----------



## Nevalicious

Awesome Fury said:


> Looking forward to seeing this at the swap day mate!!! looks great!!
> 
> I think a bung will be annoying. my thoughts would be to just finish the keg off :icon_drunk: , pull it out. the make hatchy empty the container.
> 
> from the shots doesnt look like you would fit heaps of ice/water in there.



I was just able to squeeze a 10kg bag of ice in my porta-keg setup, with the keg and soda stream gas bottle too. She's a heavy little bugger when I was trying to carry it up the stairs at the holiday home went rented a few weeks back...

The bung, as Raven pointed out is a good idea, but is just another thing to worry about leaking (potentially onto someone's floor)

Nev


----------



## JoeF

Hi Gents

Long time visitor, first time poster!

Thought i'd drop a quick few lines to say 'thanks' for all the great info I've acquired on AHB to help me put together my first Keg fridge. 

You guys rock :super: 

It's nothing too flash, but seeing as I was given the fridge from a mate going OS it didn't really set me back too much.

Anyway here 'tis

Cheers!

:beer: 





The guts of it




Custom drip tray!




My 1st pour (before I started cold conditioning  )


----------



## JestersDarts

Here's some pics of my new bar set up

Solid piece of timber for the top, recessed drip tray - slight warp in the timber, but i've pulled it down onto the frame so its not too bad.
at 1.25 metres high... It's a standing bar..

the font has glycol lines that I thought could run into the freezer compartment of the white bar fridge, pump glycol with an aquarium pump through the font - this all happens, hooks up quite well, and the font fogs up for about 15 minutes, but the little freezer hasnt enough guts to hold the coolant at freezing temps when pumping through a warm font.. but it was worth a shot anyway.


----------



## JestersDarts




----------



## JestersDarts




----------



## kelbygreen

Nice joe and jester.


----------



## JestersDarts




----------



## JestersDarts




----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Good to see the correctly aligned dart board there jd.


----------



## rotten

Nice work jester :icon_cheers: 

Not sure bout the rest of the decor though


----------



## JestersDarts

mayor of mildura said:


> Good to see the correctly aligned dart board there jd.


probably the most important part of the set up.


----------



## pk.sax

Kegged a beer for the first time today. Can't believe how easy it was to clean the keg and to fill, vent and walk away!

I'm sold. Gotta find a keg fridge pronto.

Those dry hopped galaxy and motueka in the beer will haunt me until I get a pour out of it


----------



## Liam_snorkel

popped my keg cherry yesterday. 
2 kegs with bronco faucets in the fridge, will shout myself a filter & shiny tap for x-mas this year I think.
now, to fill the other two kegs.


----------



## IainMcLean

Just got my keg set-up built and the first keg in there waiting to be tasted...

Got the fridge free from family, the kegs & gas from mybeershop.com.au and the taps, manifold, handles, regulator and disconnects from JestersDarts on here - Thanks Jack :beer:

Tested the fit and three kegs will fit in the fridge so as I do another couple of brews I'll drill a hole in the side and put the gas outside the fridge...

Plumbed it all up last week and I can't wait for the beer to be ready... :icon_cheers: 







Got the chair for $100 from Borders when they were having their liquidation scale :lol:


----------



## JestersDarts

Iain McLean said:


> Just got my keg set-up built and the first keg in there waiting to be tasted...
> 
> Got the fridge free from family, the kegs & gas from mybeershop.com.au and the taps, manifold, handles, regulator and disconnects from JestersDarts on here - Thanks Jack :beer:
> 
> Tested the fit and three kegs will fit in the fridge so as I do another couple of brews I'll drill a hole in the side and put the gas outside the fridge...
> 
> Plumbed it all up last week and I can't wait for the beer to be ready... :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Got the chair for $100 from Borders when they were having their liquidation scale :lol:



sweet taps!!
looks the goods mate - top stuff.


----------



## Swinging Beef

based on the style of "obelisk"
Thanks heaps to my 'co designers' for advice, support and deisgn

Runs two kegs, and fits an extra keg and the gas bottle. All inside and self contained.
Temp controller is gaf taped on the back and tucked away. 

After initial lack of education regarding setting up the regulator, I now have two beers pouring perfekketly and another carbing up and getting ready.

Didnt lose any fingers or toes, which was a bonus.


----------



## raven19

Nice compact setup there SB. Is the Obelisk going to be brett free?


----------



## Swinging Beef

raven19 said:


> Nice compact setup there SB. Is the Obelisk going to be brett free?


hahah.. you bastard.. what a memory you have!  
yes.. if Im doing stinky beers, and I do have Rosalare blend in the fridge right now, I will bottle them.
Funny... since I was without kegs for a couple of weeks while this was getting built, I started rummaging thru my 'lessor' stocks of bottles.
There is some bretty flanders red that has finally turned good from my Brett period.


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Looking good Mr. Beef

Cheers


----------



## stux

Obelix I think


----------



## Amber Fluid

Yeah Obelix  

Good job Swinging Beef. Never going to look back now mate.
:beer:


----------



## Spork

Nearly finished my Keezer today.

Bought a cheap 150 litre chest freezer, should be easy to replace if / when needed - just lift off collar and put it on new (cheap 2nd hand) one.

Collar construction:





Fits 4 cornies. Clamps replaced with SS decking screws.





I don't think the little screws that fastened the hinges to the metal freezer will do the trick with the added weight of the font, and screwed into softwood, so I upsized. The local hardware didn't have stainless in the size I wanted, but these are exterior rated galv, and as they are outside the freezer foin into the timber but not exposed on the inside they should be fine.





Collar and lid. Lid drilled, both painted (Lid has had a couple more coats, collar still has 1 coat to go). 





I made one boo-boo with painting the collar: I used white paint for most of it, and blackboard paint for the front panel. They were the same brand, and I (stupidly) assumed both were water based and didn't bother masking the part to be done with blackboard paint. The blackboard paint, of course, was oil based. Some mess was made and a bad word or 3 uttered, but it will be salvaged with some masking tape and a 2nd coat...





The old chesty came up all-right with a wash, a light sand, and a spray can of "refrigerator white".





The Font is now fitted, and the expanding foam expanded. That must be the messiest shit I have ever used. Or maybe it's just me... Luckily, all the mess is on the inside, I may clean it up, I might not bother... Just need 1 more coat of blackboard paint, and drill a hole for the gasline, and it's done! More pic's to follow.


----------



## Spork

Foam has cured, most of the excess scraped off, and have painted over it. Masked around front (blackboard) panel and gave it a 2nd coat. Came up alright





A true thing of beauty! (Well, I think it's lovely). The wife has even given permission for it to come inside the house! The extra effort was worth it. I chose the 150 litre size because, with the help of a dolly, I can easily move it between my study and the BBQ area outside. Mmmm. Putting the BAR back into BARbeque this summer.





As I posted earlier, part of the deal in SWMBO letting me do this was to have "No beer November". 
I do get to have beers at the Tasmnaian Beerfest in a couple of weeks though...
The Plus side to this is that by December I should have 3-4 kegs all carbed up and ready to go! Already have 2 full, and a batch fermenting. 4 days off next week so will get another one underway, and maybe even fill a cube ready for when the one I made yesterday finishes...


----------



## Rieewoldt

not quite ready yet, tv to go in and more taps...maybe a premership or two. Bintang sign a gift..promise!


----------



## Amber Fluid

Nice job Spork. I'm sure you will appreciate the beer more in December and you will have all the more at Xmas to get rid of  

Have you thought about making a small wooden trolley on wheels?... that would save you mucking around with the other trolley.


----------



## punkin

After a couple of days, my brand new old keezer got a mercy killing. It just wasn't up to the job.

So after the investment already made the only apparent solution was to throw money at it.

$600 later i had a new 300l ebay freezer complete with built in controller perfect for keezering.

A nice rosewood stain to the new collar, and a bit of redrilling had the cupboard attached, manifold in, tap from through the wall to the outdoor entertaining area back in and the dual regulator gas bottle back in the cupboard.

I left out the second manifold this time leaving my highpressure line in the cupboard for force carb rolling.

Missus is happy and looking for a sideboard liquor cabinet  


Some piccies...


----------



## Spork

Amber Fluid said:


> Nice job Spork. I'm sure you will appreciate the beer more in December and you will have all the more at Xmas to get rid of
> 
> Have you thought about making a small wooden trolley on wheels?... that would save you mucking around with the other trolley.




Well, I may have top do a couple of "test pours" before December, and of course taste to check carbonation is right...
Don't know about a trolley. Would need decent size wheels to move it over carpet, which would add a fair bit of height. Also, with 4 full jegs, or 3 and gas, it would weigh more than I do... Would need to be a soild trolley! Think I'll stick to dolly trolley as required, and moving it empty.

Heres a better pic: It's about 2m from my computer chair. 





I also added an old PC fan. It runs off an old 'phone charger, and comes on then the cooling does. Seems to even out the temperature between top and bottom a lot better


----------



## pk.sax

Digging your setup there Spork.... out of the world.

I have a question in general though, my freezer has a cable going to the lid, powering the light inside... I want to add a collar so that I can install a tap or two in it + relocate the gas bottle outside the freezer without needing to drill through the walls/lid.

This cable going to the lid is pissing me off, there is not any slack in it that I can use to raise the lid above the collar.

Its a F&P 215 Ltr that I got for 429 bucks, brand new. Is there any way I can manage to install a collar on this without voiding the warranty?


----------



## Goofinder

My F&P 215L had enough cable inside that I was able to just disconnect it, install the collar, then reconnect it. The wires are connected with spade lugs so it's not difficult.


----------



## razz

practicalfool said:


> Digging your setup there Spork.... out of the world.
> 
> I have a question in general though, my freezer has a cable going to the lid, powering the light inside... I want to add a collar so that I can install a tap or two in it + relocate the gas bottle outside the freezer without needing to drill through the walls/lid.
> 
> This cable going to the lid is pissing me off, there is not any slack in it that I can use to raise the lid above the collar.
> 
> Its a F&P 215 Ltr that I got for 429 bucks, brand new. Is there any way I can manage to install a collar on this without voiding the warranty?


Check where the cable comes out from the bottom of the freezer PF, I took the back plate off mine and managed to liberate enough cable to add on a 245mm hardwood collar.


----------



## pk.sax

Thanks guys, I'll be looking for that now. Back plate, roger.


----------



## MarkBastard

In your case its a side plate


----------



## stux

I spy with my little eye, 2$ drip trays


----------



## punkin

Stux said:


> I spy with my little eye, 2$ drip trays



Yep, not quite wide enough for my taps, but will work fine till something with a better size comes along.


----------



## Spork

Stux said:


> I spy with my little eye, 2$ drip trays



I got 2. 
Thought I might try to do a cutout on one to fit my font, and have one spare. Don't have tools to even attempt the cut-out, so now I have a spare one.


----------



## sponge

Stux said:


> I spy with my little eye, 2$ drip trays



$2 drip trays...?

But... but... How?



Sponge


----------



## The Pope

Picked up a 502L fridge last week and today I converted it as seen below...
Theres 4 corny kegs, 4 taps, a 6kg CO2 bottle, 5way john guest manifold with individual 1-way check valves and a counter pressure bottle filler. And theres still enough room left to cold crash in a willow 25L jerry container. Also ordered a wall mount bottle opener & a white board (for writing whats on tap) to mount on the freezer section!!!


----------



## stux

sponge said:


> $2 drip trays...?
> 
> But... but... How?
> 
> 
> 
> Sponge



http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4227


----------



## Cocko

evil_spirits said:


> Picked up a 502L fridge last week and today I converted it as seen below...
> Theres 4 corny kegs, 4 taps, a 6kg CO2 bottle, 5way john guest manifold with individual 1-way check valves and a counter pressure bottle filler. And theres still enough room left to cold crash in a willow 25L jerry container. Also ordered a wall mount bottle opener & a white board (for writing whats on tap) to mount on the freezer section!!!



FARKING BRUTAL mate, good work! love the idea of a fitted CPF....

I hope you never get longer tap handles and use the freezer a lot  - happened to me is all....





I love this thread... makes me all hard on the outside....


----------



## MarkBastard

I am using soda streams to dispense now. Can confirm the f&p h275x fits 6 kegs on the floor for me too. And a 9l on the hump and a ss bottle with reg on the hump too on a slight angle. Great freezer for keg purposes.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Nice work Evil Spirits. I picked myself up a 500L Kelvinator the other day. Going to use it as a brew fridge though. Well done :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## The Pope

I won a 350L fridge only last night on Ebay that I planned to use for fermenting.
Recieved a letter 2 minutes after auction ended to say his missus was cleaning it that day and it fell and the door broke off.
I said "No worries I will still take it BUT she had already taken it to the tip apparently. So I asked why wasnt I told earlier but he reckons he didnt have access to the computer (funnt that he did 2 minutes afterwards). Then to top it off I wrote a nasty feedback for him and posted it as positive DERRR!!!

Pretty peed off about it but what can you do???


----------



## Amber Fluid

It sounds like they didn't get the price they wanted for it and are now shafting you. I know if my wife was cleaning one of my fridges and if the door falls off, she certainly wouldn't be taking it to the tip by herself and especially without me knowing!!


----------



## bowser

Yep, they didnt get the price they wanted for it. We had the same thing happen with a table we won, the guy said they found it broken in storage just after we won the auction, however about two weeks later we saw the same table for sale again.


----------



## The Pope

Done a bit more to her today.
Added a wall mounted crownie bottle opener with cap catcher. And also a whiteboard so I can write down whats on tap, ABV% & date of kegging etc. Even got a Batz brewery sticker from the "CPBF glass bottle washer giveaway" (Thanks Batz)...






And I happened to pick up a 350L fridge only for fermentation that is better then the other one I won & half the price too


----------



## freezkat

I am in the process of researching my fridge. I absolutely have to drill through the side wall. Laying it down andc running it isn't an option for the cornstarch hot line finding technique. Would making a paste and putting it in an airless power sprayer (like a wagner) work?

Am I right that this process is:

1. let the fridge warm to ambient temp

2. apply corn starch alcohol paste/solution

3. turn fridge to its coldest setting

4. watch for chalky lines drying faster where the hot lines are at

5. mark the lines 

6. drill a small super shallow hole between the markings.

7. fish a wire around. If I encounter nothing...proceed and drill through

And if i get away with all that repeat steps 6-7 for additional taps


thank you mates for all your help
cheers
bob 
( i feel odd saying "mates & cheers" as an american. i just want to be cordial not trying to bs my way into your confidence)


----------



## seamad

Finally got some pics of my keg set up.
Of the 2 small fridges on the LHS top is a front load freezer used as fermenter fridge and bottom is the "cheese cave".
My dad just got a new fridge today so will use his old one as a fermenter fridge now.


----------



## seamad

Some photos of interior.
4 gauge secondary regulator plus computer fan wired up to turn on with fridge


----------



## seamad

Got sick of the shitfight with the snakes den of liquid lines so used some clips and cable ties to attach them to the door, much easier now




Can see that better in previous post


----------



## alistairmm

evil_spirits said:


> Done a bit more to her today.
> Added a wall mounted crownie bottle opener with cap catcher. And also a whiteboard so I can write down whats on tap, ABV% & date of kegging etc. Even got a Batz brewery sticker from the "CPBF glass bottle washer giveaway" (Thanks Batz)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I happened to pick up a 350L fridge only for fermentation that is better then the other one I won & half the price too




An inspirational setup.
Pretty much exactly the kind of thing that I aspire to having...

Al


----------



## bonj

freezkat said:


> I am in the process of researching my fridge. I absolutely have to drill through the side wall. Laying it down andc running it isn't an option for the cornstarch hot line finding technique. Would making a paste and putting it in an airless power sprayer (like a wagner) work?
> 
> Am I right that this process is:
> 
> 1. let the fridge warm to ambient temp
> 
> 2. apply corn starch alcohol paste/solution
> 
> 3. turn fridge to its coldest setting
> 
> 4. watch for chalky lines drying faster where the hot lines are at
> 
> 5. mark the lines
> 
> 6. drill a small super shallow hole between the markings.
> 
> 7. fish a wire around. If I encounter nothing...proceed and drill through
> 
> And if i get away with all that repeat steps 6-7 for additional taps
> 
> 
> thank you mates for all your help
> cheers
> bob
> ( i feel odd saying "mates & cheers" as an american. i just want to be cordial not trying to bs my way into your confidence)


Here is what I did:
Used a stanley knife (I think you guys call them box cutters) to carefully cut away a section of the plastic liner from the inside of the fridge. Using a screwdriver or anything else that couldn't puncture a gas line, I still working carefully, chipped away at the foam insulation until I hit the outer metal wall. I made sure to chip away enough so I knew I wasn't near a gas line, and I drilled a pilot hole from the inside out. Then I just made it large enough for the gas line to fit through with a rubber grommet.


----------



## freezkat

Bonj said:


> Here is what I did:
> Used a stanley knife (I think you guys call them box cutters) to carefully cut away a section of the plastic liner from the inside of the fridge. Using a screwdriver or anything else that couldn't puncture a gas line, I still working carefully, chipped away at the foam insulation until I hit the outer metal wall. I made sure to chip away enough so I knew I wasn't near a gas line, and I drilled a pilot hole from the inside out. Then I just made it large enough for the gas line to fit through with a rubber grommet.


That sounds pretty good. It is a mid 70's vintage 300L. the entire back is covered with condenser coils





it has a small freezer section inside at the top. I did start my own thread...so I'll stop hijacking this one till I'm done

cheers

bob


----------



## Liam_snorkel

the missus got me two Celli's for my birthday today which allowed me to finish my setup.
The cheap mybeershop tap in the middle looks like a Daewoo between two Rolls Royces.
happy days!

4th keg is currently empty. Might fill it with my mates homebrew rum for the party tomorrow.






as you can see the blackboard paint is still wet. 





so stoked.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

...and this is what happens when you let the guests name your beers:


----------



## IainMcLean

Liam_snorkel said:


> ...and this is what happens when you let the guests name your beers:



I see the tip jar is empty & everyone's having a good time.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Not to worry, it was a birthday party & I got some decent presents, including a copy of Merc's book, a bottle of glenmorangie, and a $5 lowes voucher. haha

next time, it will be coles lager with 1kg of dex for the seagulls.


----------



## NDH

Finally finished my bar recently, got a lucky 7 font from Andale on special(doesn't mean cheap) and the taps off a mate on special(means very cheap). Got a chesty underneath that'll take 6 cornies. One gas regulator with 5 of those john guest t piece valves linked together. Works pretty well. The drip tray drains to a big ass bottle that stinks if I don't empty it regularly and even worse when it over flows. Base is just MDF with a black 2-pack finish. Got a 3" round stainless footrail to finish scotch brighting then that will finish her off nicely









Cheers



NDH


----------



## MarkBastard

Wow, epic work.

Should post up some more photos. Also what's the top made out of? What chest freezer make/model?


----------



## NDH

The top is stainless with 32mm chipboard underneath. Got it fabricated with the recessed drip tray to suit, I should chuck the footrail on and take a few more snaps. The freezer is a hand me down from Moses himself and probably makes up for half my power bill, but it works.


----------



## MarkBastard

Nice, that is probably my favourite setup so far.


----------



## joshuahardie

Do you mind telling us what one of those fancy fonts, from Andale set you back.


----------



## NDH

$500-600 I think, that was about a year ago, not even flooded! Andale wanted another $140 odd each for the tap and snap lock. Hence I sourced them second hand and reconditioned them. You've convinced me to put my RDO to good use and get the rail on! Really need to use something other than electrcial tape on the handles to identify the lines in the freezer too.


----------



## MarkBastard

NDH said:


> $500-600 I think, that was about a year ago, not even flooded! Andale wanted another $140 odd each for the tap and snap lock. Hence I sourced them second hand and reconditioned them. You've convinced me to put my RDO to good use and get the rail on! Really need to use something other than electrcial tape on the handles to identify the lines in the freezer too.



$500-600 is actually a good price mate, especially for the peace of mind of having a new one.


----------



## joshuahardie

Obviously that is expensive, but the result speaks for itself.
A very impressive setup.


----------



## punkin

I just used hairbands from the chickies.

Works quite well and looks discreet....


----------



## NickB

NDH said:


> Finally finished my bar recently, got a lucky 7 font from Andale on special(doesn't mean cheap) and the taps off a mate on special(means very cheap). Got a chesty underneath that'll take 6 cornies. One gas regulator with 5 of those john guest t piece valves linked together. Works pretty well. The drip tray drains to a big ass bottle that stinks if I don't empty it regularly and even worse when it over flows. Base is just MDF with a black 2-pack finish. Got a 3" round stainless footrail to finish scotch brighting then that will finish her off nicely
> 
> 
> View attachment 50362
> 
> 
> View attachment 50363
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> NDH




That looks shmick as mate! I have a similar style bar, but cheaped out because I'm a tightarse.... 

Pics shortly!

Cheers


----------



## jkmeldrum

razz said:


> Check where the cable comes out from the bottom of the freezer PF, I took the back plate off mine and managed to liberate enough cable to add on a 245mm hardwood collar.


Razz, you are freakin' awesome!

I'm half way thru a F&P 215 chesty conversion....I've made a 120mm high collar and then realised that the cable was not going to stretch. I was about an hour away from just cutting it - thinking, 'I don't really need a light anyway!!!" and then I just happened to read this thread....glad I did.

Took your advice, liberated some some unaccounted for 'internal length' and hey presto, problem solved.

If only I could liberate some internal length in other areas!

Cheers mate

Molly


----------



## Cocko

punkin said:


> I just used hairbands from the chickies.
> 
> Works quite well and looks discreet....
> 
> 
> View attachment 50380



Brutal!


----------



## IainMcLean

Cocko said:


> Brutal!


Seconded - those tap handles remind me of a previous life. Nice work.


----------



## riverside

Heres a Snapshot of my bar, still work in progress.. Leat the beer is flowing


----------



## stux

Molly said:


> If only I could liberate some internal length in other areas!



Well according to a nice helpful email I keep on receiving....


----------



## freezkat

joshuahardie said:


> Do you mind telling us what one of those fancy fonts, from Andale set you back.


I wonder if a urinal cake in the drip bucket 
would make the mess smell better


----------



## NDH

Eventually I'll pinch the P'Touch from work and make some nice little labels for the taps and disconnects. This thing has been such a long work in progress, it was sat there in primer for about 6 months! Didn't help that it was functional.

I have put bleach in the slops bucket to try and neutralise it, it works reasonably well but eventually it will start to go nasty.


----------



## Logman

That font looks awesome NDH (as does the whole bar) :beerbang:


----------



## MarkBastard

riverside said:


> Heres a Snapshot of my bar, still work in progress.. Leat the beer is flowing



Very nice.


----------



## argon

Liam_snorkel said:


> ...and this is what happens when you let the guests name your beers:


Same thing happens to me when my mates are over... it's why i hide the chalk now.

pack o c*nts


----------



## freezkat

argon said:


> Same thing happens to me when my mates are over... it's why i hide the chalk now.
> 
> pack o c*nts


Is your setup on the porch? You ever hear of a French well?

bury a bucket upside down full of crushed rock and make a hole just big enough for your hose to fit inside. You could silicone it in if needed. Run some extra water to clean it


----------



## freezkat

Good Afternoon Gents!

Look what I haven't screwed up yet.

My kegging skills are still lacking. From what I have read, if I just leave it at serving pressure and wait a week, it will be fine. 

The low press gauge doesn't seem to move. Hints?


----------



## kelbygreen

so the low pressure is stuck on 0 or it doesnt move from where you set it?? It shouldnt move when you have set it well maybe flicker when it kicks in and out but even with a new keg it will always stay the same. 

Yep just leave at serving pressure for a week is the best option but you can force carb there are a few methods. Or if you want it to carb faster connect a beer out d/c to the regulator and do it that way and shake/move the wort around for about 15mins or so it will pour a beer but if left for another day or so at serving it should come good. I found with quick carbing (force and the one I explained) is that its carbonated but will not hold a head very well. after a few days that settles


----------



## peaky

riverside said:


> Heres a Snapshot of my bar, still work in progress.. Leat the beer is flowing



Jeez, that's a very nice set up, good job :icon_cheers:


----------



## freezkat

peakydh said:


> Jeez, that's a very nice set up, good job :icon_cheers:


Now that I have a single flavor. I want to do a dual regulator set-up for root beer. 

I want to move the CO2 outside of the fridge. 

Should I extend the high press line from the tank to regs inside the fridge or extend several low press lines and leave the regs outside?


----------



## raven19

Surely Regs attached to the bottle outside the fridge is the way to go, with lines heading into the fridge. Leaves more space for kegs inside the fridge.


----------



## amiddler

riverside said:


> Heres a Snapshot of my bar, still work in progress.. Leat the beer is flowing




Work in progress? Can't wait to see the final product.
Nice profile pic too, but the bar is better.

Drew


----------



## stl

freezkat said:


> Now that I have a single flavor. I want to do a dual regulator set-up for root beer.
> 
> I want to move the CO2 outside of the fridge.
> 
> Should I extend the high press line from the tank to regs inside the fridge or extend several low press lines and leave the regs outside?



High pressure line? I don't think that's really an option.

If you want to run at two different pressures, I think you'll need a dual pressure regulator (or a kit to convert yours into one), or a "secondary regulator" to drop from the higher serving pressure as set by the first reg to the second, lower one.

But do you really need two different serving pressures? I don't think either of the above options is cheap, but a (low pressure) gas line splitter or even manifold won't set you back too much.


----------



## jbowers

It's not perfect, but if you get line splitters with an on/off valve you can get very close to the dual reg thing. It's a bit fiddley though. Just pressurise each keg to what you want, with the others switched off. After you've had a few pints from one, apply the correct pressure for THAT keg again. Just make sure you have the other lines switched off when you are doing this. Not ideal as you have to be careful with having things switched off and have to reapply pressure after dispensing a few beers but it can work. 

I managed to keep my hefe more carbed than the other beers on tap from doing this. I got lazy with it and I didn't care after that. I'm pretty ok with having the same carbonation for all my beers...


----------



## freezkat

I went to the local home blg ctr. and camped in the brass fittings aisle for over an hour. For under $30 I was able to connect a daisy chain of 3 regulators. I need to go back and re-teflon tape a couple joints. otherwise I'm good to go.

cheers!

bob


----------



## argon

freezkat said:


> Is your setup on the porch? You ever hear of a French well?
> 
> bury a bucket upside down full of crushed rock and make a hole just big enough for your hose to fit inside. You could silicone it in if needed. Run some extra water to clean it


errrm?? what are you on about?? :blink:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yeah wtf?
The setup is on the back _verandah_, which 1m off the ground. I'm not sure about the relevance of a French Well though.


----------



## freezkat

argon said:


> errrm?? what are you on about?? :blink:


I was asking if your setup was outside. if so...

plumb your drip tray to a drainage pit. no nasty stinky bucket anymore.

I apologize for my lack of dot connecting info.

And BTW a _Veranda_ in the states is a short lady that smokes too much and sells bingo cards at the Veterans Club.

Porch, patio, deck

cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel

haha I'm glad we cleared that up.

I have no drip tray, and just hose down the verandah (deck) once my thongs (flip flops) start sticking to it


----------



## BennyH

Hey Guys, thought I'd post my setups.

The first is now my shed fridge, which was my first fridge and my true love

The second is the mobile setup, 2 bags ice lasts for around 20 hours

Third is the Patio setup, great for entertaining people with different palets when you have a variety on tap




">


----------



## freezkat

There's some artwork right there.


----------



## MarkBastard

How many kegs can you get in that commercial fridge?


----------



## BennyH

Mark^Bastard said:


> How many kegs can you get in that commercial fridge?



4 kegs man


----------



## freezkat

BennyH said:


> 4 kegs man


I just painted mine with Rustoleum "Hammered " (a fortunate pun) finish silver color. It's very nice


----------



## michael_aussie

freezkat said:


> Should I extend the high press line from the tank to regs inside the fridge or extend several low press lines and leave the regs outside?


your HP line is your "dangerous" line. You want as few fittings and line length in this as possible.

Attach your regulator to your bottle unless you have a "really" good reason why you can't.


----------



## BennyH

freezkat said:


> I just painted mine with Rustoleum "Hammered " (a fortunate pun) finish silver color. It's very nice



Nice, bit of an industrial look I would imagine


----------



## MarkBastard

BennyH said:


> 4 kegs man



Really? It looks like it'd fit a lot more in that pic.


----------



## BennyH

Mark^Bastard said:


> Really? It looks like it'd fit a lot more in that pic.



I was really keen to get something that would hold 6 - 8 kegs, but it was a massive jump in price, couldn't justify it. Plus going any more taps was gunna kill me on cost. I've come to terms with it and the extra room means you can swap kegs out no dramas. 
4 is good number of choices, stops me being too piggy


----------



## TonyC

BennyH said:


> I was really keen to get something that would hold 6 - 8 kegs, but it was a massive jump in price, couldn't justify it. Plus going any more taps was gunna kill me on cost. I've come to terms with it and the extra room means you can swap kegs out no dramas.
> 4 is good number of choices, stops me being too piggy




BennyH,
How much was the fridge, if you dont mind asking?

Tony


----------



## kelbygreen

I only got 2 and thats annoying, It is bearable if you plan ahead and have a brew ready to force carb and only try to drink 1 keg at a time. 4 would be ideal 2 pouring 2 carbing.


----------



## BennyH

TonyC said:


> BennyH,
> How much was the fridge, if you dont mind asking?
> 
> Tony



Pretty I got the fridge for 550 from a wholesale mob in Melbourne. Had to do a couple of Refridgeration retro's, but I had the parts already. The regs are cheapos I got from the states, just so I could get the pour spot on, I think maybe $150-160 when the dollar was good.
Works week, really happy with it


----------



## BennyH

kelbygreen said:


> I only got 2 and thats annoying, It is bearable if you plan ahead and have a brew ready to force carb and only try to drink 1 keg at a time. 4 would be ideal 2 pouring 2 carbing.



Yeah, I had 2 to start with a it drove me mental. Got 7 now (collected over a couple of years). Let's me have a couple sit in the corner. I was away with work for 3 months at he start of the year. When I got home, there were 2 kegs that had been sitting for 5 months, crystal clear, good head, good carb, great taste.


----------



## MarkBastard

BennyH said:


> I was really keen to get something that would hold 6 - 8 kegs, but it was a massive jump in price, couldn't justify it. Plus going any more taps was gunna kill me on cost. I've come to terms with it and the extra room means you can swap kegs out no dramas.
> 4 is good number of choices, stops me being too piggy



But you could cram more in if you really wanted to?


----------



## BennyH

Mark^Bastard said:


> But you could cram more in if you really wanted to?



Tried, but the centre support where the doors seal on to fouls <_< 

May have done things a little differently next time, but hey, every bloke needs a project :drinks:


----------



## stux

kelbygreen said:


> I only got 2 and thats annoying, It is bearable if you plan ahead and have a brew ready to force carb and only try to drink 1 keg at a time. 4 would be ideal 2 pouring 2 carbing.



I think you mean four pouring 

(trust me on that )


----------



## MarkBastard

BennyH said:


> Tried, but the centre support where the doors seal on to fouls <_<
> 
> May have done things a little differently next time, but hey, every bloke needs a project :drinks:



Ahh okay, looks like a sweet setup anyway.


----------



## BennyH

Mark^Bastard said:


> Ahh okay, looks like a sweet setup anyway.



Cheers, pretty happy with it, in fact, what time is it? ................. :chug:


----------



## Adam Howard

This is mine now.











Going to paint the plywood gloss black, the shelf will be stained and I'll be putting a blackboard above the taps.

Will be replacing the two cheapo flow controller taps with 4 Perlicks, stainless shanks and flow controllers.

Gas bottle will soon be outside the fridge too allowing 5 kegs inside with manifold.


----------



## donburke

well, its been 6 months in the making, and countless hours of negotiation with the mrs, but its all been worth it, now got beer in the kitchen just in time for xmas

andale kalgoorlie font with 4 floryte taps



undermounted drip tray with stone insert, plumbed out



chest freezer in the basement, 4 lines go upstairs and 2 taps through the collar



under the bonnet, glycol in and joins the beer lines to the font, got a little fan in there



glycol chiller keeping the font nice and frosty


----------



## white.grant

donburke said:


> well, its been 6 months in the making, and countless hours of negotiation with the mrs, but its all been worth it, now got beer in the kitchen just in time for xmas



What luxury!


----------



## Logman

> under the bonnet


Reminded me of a car straight away  

Epic job man....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

i need to change my dacks after seeing that


----------



## zxhoon

wow, that is suhweeeeet


----------



## bonj

donburke said:


> well, its been 6 months in the making, and countless hours of negotiation with the mrs, but its all been worth it, now got beer in the kitchen just in time for xmas
> 
> andale kalgoorlie font with 4 floryte taps
> View attachment 50807
> 
> 
> undermounted drip tray with stone insert, plumbed out
> View attachment 50811


While the frosted font looks pretty, I can't help thinking you'd be killing all the flavour in your beer by serving it that cold.


----------



## donburke

Bonj said:


> While the frosted font looks pretty, I can't help thinking you'd be killing all the flavour in your beer by serving it that cold.



works well with the VB clones  

i wouldnt say 'killing' the flavour coz it tends to come back to life if you let it warm a little, plus there is only about 50ml of beer in the line that sits at subzero temps, the rest of it is in the keg sitting at whatever temp i dial in


----------



## bonj

donburke said:


> works well with the VB clones


:lol:


> i wouldnt say 'killing' the flavour coz it tends to come back to life if you let it warm a little, plus there is only about 50ml of beer in the line that sits at subzero temps, the rest of it is in the keg sitting at whatever temp i dial in


That's true and the frosting _is_ pretty.


----------



## raven19

Awesome setup!

(Tiling looks a little loose and not sure the wallpaper matches the font though...)


----------



## BennyH

Just awesome!!!


----------



## donburke

raven19 said:


> Awesome setup!
> 
> (Tiling looks a little loose and not sure the wallpaper matches the font though...)




those bloody tiles are handmade, could have got the same result and saved $ using normal tiles and a bodgie tradesman (maybe PJ)


----------



## Cocko

donburke said:


> well, its been 6 months in the making, and countless hours of negotiation with the mrs, but its all been worth it, now got beer in the kitchen just in time for xmas
> 
> andale kalgoorlie font with 4 floryte taps
> View attachment 50807
> 
> 
> undermounted drip tray with stone insert, plumbed out
> View attachment 50811
> 
> 
> chest freezer in the basement, 4 lines go upstairs and 2 taps through the collar
> View attachment 50808
> 
> 
> under the bonnet, glycol in and joins the beer lines to the font, got a little fan in there
> View attachment 50809
> 
> 
> glycol chiller keeping the font nice and frosty
> View attachment 50810



You DO NOT **** around hey mate!

Days in total hours of drooling over your brew rig build thread and now this..... Unbelievable.

Looks like all brand spanking kegs too.

I don't know what scratchy you won but grats!  

Soo awesome... do it well, do it once aye!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## kelbygreen

DAMN! PHIL! not again! lol


----------



## Amber Fluid

_*WOW*_


----------



## Spork

Got my manifold all set up.
Nice solid unit, taps and NRV on each line.
2 small problems:
Made in USA, for their oversize beer / gas lines. While some here have been able to get out 6mm ID lines onto the 8mm barbs, I could not. Luckily, Lancer industries (no affiliation etc) have SS 6mm to 8mm barbed adaptors. Easy fixed!
Other problem, too tight a fit for inside my keezer. If installed internally, I would have to remove 2 kegs to get 1 out. 
Simple solution - mount the bugger externally. Didn't bother screwing it onto the collat, just drilled 4 holes and jamed the 8mm ID line into them. Good fit, also I don't have to open the lid to open or close off individual taps.


----------



## KarvEm

Well after seeing the last couple in this thread had to change my pants before posting my feeble effort  

Mate gave me the fridge and the rest cost me $250 all up, thats everything you see in the pics, kegs, reg, lines, clamps, font, tap, soda adapter, and incidentals. Bought from various suppliers. I also have a pluto gun that i connect to the coke keg (Rheem - frontmost) but it is currently carbing, and another tap on the way.






















Does the job! Not bad for a pauper i reckon.


----------



## freezkat

The fridge is all done. I am assembling a basement pub. My wife and I had a great one in our old house with a fireplace. No kegerator though. I still need to plumb a drip tray and make a cabinet door to hide the gas.
The fridge was $35,
silver hammered finish paint $17, 
cabinets were waiting to be used since 1996 when we built the house. 
countertop I pulled out of a tip bin (dumpster?) and cut it to size. 
3 Kegs were $90, 
gas tank and all my regulators, shanks, faucets $100, 
brass fittings $27,
tubing and hardware $20
----------------------------
Total $289


----------



## d3vour3r

looks interesting, cant wait to see the finished pics of ur basement pub :beer:


----------



## d3vour3r

KarvEm said:


>



what is that a LCD on ur flask tap pourer thingy? where'd you find that?


----------



## Wolfy

d3vour3r said:


> what is that a LCD on ur flask tap pourer thingy? where'd you find that?


He's posted details in the Tap Handles thread here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=856449


----------



## freezkat

d3vour3r said:


> looks interesting, cant wait to see the finished pics of ur basement pub :beer:


neither can I  

Cheers and thanks to all you folks who have made comments and lent advice

Merry Christmas...Frhliche _Weihnachten

Bob
_


----------



## mr_tyreman

Im up and running again....


----------



## fraser_john

mr_tyreman said:


> Im up and running again....



Great one! Looks terrific.


----------



## Mister Wilson

mr_tyreman said:


> Im up and running again....



Great looking setup Mr Tyreman.

Are you running the beer lines through the side of the fridge?

Cheers

Mr W


----------



## mr_tyreman

Yeah i have 6 kegs in the fridge, and i have wrapped together all the beer lines and glycol lines inside some foam insulation material.


----------



## vortex

KarvEm said:


>


Can you please outline what fittings to use to fit a regulator to these new sodastream cylinders like you've done here? All the info I can find seem to relate to the older small cylinders.


----------



## cdbrown

mr_tyreman said:


> Yeah i have 6 kegs in the fridge, and i have wrapped together all the beer lines and glycol lines inside some foam insulation material.


Where is the glycol being stored or do you have a glycol chiller in the cabinet? Looks awesome.


----------



## mr_tyreman

Glycol is in the freezer, in a 20L bucket with a pond pump


----------



## 1974Alby

mr_tyreman said:


> Glycol is in the freezer, in a 20L bucket with a pond pump



hmmm...think i will need to come around and make sure each tap is pouring ok. :beer:


----------



## donburke

mr_tyreman said:


> Glycol is in the freezer, in a 20L bucket with a pond pump




where does the condensation from the font go ?


----------



## Mister Wilson

mr_tyreman said:


> Yeah i have 6 kegs in the fridge, and i have wrapped together all the beer lines and glycol lines inside some foam insulation material.



Do you mind elaborating on your setup?
I'm pretty much headed down the same path.
Cheers


----------



## mr_tyreman

Gas bottle under the timber, 6 kegs in the fridge, gas manifold in the fridge, 20L bucket in the freezer with a pond pump submerged, I wrapped the beer lines and glycol up in foam insulation through the wall of the fridge... Not really sure what else to say, I will try and post a pic


----------



## DU99

:icon_offtopic: What's on tap ,bet the beer taste's good


----------



## mr_tyreman

Belgian Red, Pilsner, ESB, Irish Red, APA and a Brown Ale, with 2 more kegs in another fridge... Pale ale and an amber ale


----------



## MarkBastard

Nice work tyre


----------



## stl

A bit lame compared to some of the setups in here, but this is my work in progress... which has turned out to be quite a PITA so far. When I first go the fridge, it was a bit flaky but eventually came good... so I painted it, replaced the door lining, built the shelf etc and it wouldn't start, just kept tripping the RCD. Turned out to be a short in the thermostat/light fitting or something, but now that's gone it runs fine (and doesn't stop :-D).

The other nuisance is that I was hoping to put three taps on the there (it now fits four kegs), but the shanks/lines would hit the kegs :-(

Still to be done is installing a shank for the gas in, probably through the side with a corny QD post. I also have a secondary reg so I can run two different pressures..


----------



## Cocko

stl said:


> A bit lame compared to some of the setups in here, but this is my work in progress... which has turned out to be quite a PITA so far. When I first go the fridge, it was a bit flaky but eventually came good... so I painted it, replaced the door lining, built the shelf etc and it wouldn't start, just kept tripping the RCD. Turned out to be a short in the thermostat/light fitting or something, but now that's gone it runs fine (and doesn't stop :-D).
> 
> The other nuisance is that I was hoping to put three taps on the there (it now fits four kegs), but the shanks/lines would hit the kegs :-(
> 
> Still to be done is installing a shank for the gas in, probably through the side with a corny QD post. I also have a secondary reg so I can run two different pressures..



Not lame at all mate, looks brutal, I reckon! - good work!

If it fits 4 kegs, why not just run 3... Sit the 2 serving kegs at the back and one conditioning, or what ever, front middle and the 2 taps spread to the sides, so the shanks avoid the one/keg in the middle at the front?

Does that even make sense...

2c.


----------



## raven19

If the shank it clashing with the kegs, maybe something like I have done in my fridge conversion could help. JG fittings work a treat and allow me to snugly fit 4 kegs into my fridge (with ony mm to spare at the front!)


----------



## Deebo

Can you drop the front 2 kegs down on the floor and have the back ones up high? (hard to tell but that may give enough room)


----------



## stl

raven19 said:


> If the shank it clashing with the kegs, maybe something like I have done in my fridge conversion could help. JG fittings work a treat and allow me to snugly fit 4 kegs into my fridge (with ony mm to spare at the front!)



Yeah that could work. Would just need to find some shorter shanks...



Deebo said:


> Can you drop the front 2 kegs down on the floor and have the back ones up high? (hard to tell but that may give enough room)



Not without doing something pretty clever with the shelf for the ones at the back.. the compressor hump comes about half-way from the back, i.e. a keg deep. Some kind of L-shaped shelf might work, not sure how I could make it strong enough. For now I might just put one tap e.g. to the right and just have three kegs in there (or the 4th could be a mini keg).


----------



## winkle

stl said:


> Yeah that could work. Would just need to find some shorter shanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Not without doing something pretty clever with the shelf for the ones at the back.. the compressor hump comes about half-way from the back, i.e. a keg deep. Some kind of L-shaped shelf might work, not sure how I could make it strong enough. For now I might just put *one tap e.g. to the right and just have three kegs in there* (or the 4th could be a mini keg).



Do that so I can come over for a beer. :icon_cheers: 
Have a chat to Ross if you've got the door thickness at hand regarding the shanks, it could also be worthwhile driving over to Andale and seeing what second hand taps/shanks they have on hand.


----------



## fraser_john

mr_tyreman said:


> Im up and running again....



And now having seen it up close and personal, tis a nice set up indeed. Now on the hunt for a bigger fridge on freecycle and will have to pay attention to scam-e-bay to get a decent six tap font. Would be nice to have my beer fridge in the family room or kitchen.

Thinking of stealing your concept, but will add the same timber panelling to the fridge that you have used on the font mounting table to disguise the fridge. Will have to also think about how to solve the condensation issue on the lines from fridge to font, maybe doubling or tripling the amount of insulation?


----------



## mr_tyreman

I did buy extra timber, but I'm going to change over the fridge at some stage, so it stats white for now


----------



## stux

stl said:


> Still to be done is installing a shank for the gas in, probably through the side with a corny QD post. I also have a secondary reg so I can run two different pressures..



A pair of fermenter grommets and a 12mm hole should do. Just use the grometts on teh inner and outer skin, then you can just pass your 8mm line etc, through the grommets. Makes a nice airtight seal, and if you want, use a JG or some other fitting to enable disconnecting.


----------



## stl

Stux said:


> A pair of fermenter grommets and a 12mm hole should do. Just use the grometts on teh inner and outer skin, then you can just pass your 8mm line etc, through the grommets. Makes a nice airtight seal, and if you want, use a JG or some other fitting to enable disconnecting.



Yeah, I was going to do that, but I already have one of these MFL shanks. Figured it might be neat to take it a step further and be able to pop my gas bottle on and off -- could come in handy.


----------



## bradsbrew

My latest set up. Stillneeds a bit of organising on the inside. It will fit 3 x 19L kegs in the bottom section and 1 19L or my squat 50L on the top section, I just need to build a support for the shelf before using the 50L keg.
Also gives plenty of room for bottles in the door shelves as well. Plus plenty of room for hops and glasses in the freezer.
Misses is still a bit dirty that this fridge wasn't as "fucked" as _we _thought it was. Not my fault the fan in the back started working again once I moved it downstairs.
Need to paint the beer room now and build the bar.

edit = stuffed the pic file


----------



## punkin

Looks nice, but those shelves look like a disaster waiting to happen.

I would be cutting some out of something more substaintial if it was me.


----------



## bradsbrew

punkin said:


> Looks nice, but those shelves look like a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> I would be cutting some out of something more substaintial if it was me.


The bottom shelf is checker plate. Will be making the same for the top shelf as well.



Cheers


----------



## MarkBastard

I have a similar fridge, though it's Samsung not LG.

On my fridge the little ridges that hold the shelves are just foam filled plastic lining. There's no metal bit that you'd naturally expect the plastic moulds around. With that in mind if I was in your position I'd be careful and try to design your shelf support so that it uses a bigger surface area or even extends down towards the floor or something.


----------



## donburke

fraser_john said:


> Will have to also think about how to solve the condensation issue on the lines from fridge to font, maybe doubling or tripling the amount of insulation?




fraser_john, 

you can use armaflex pipe insulation to solve this problem, choose your inside diameter based on the number of beer/glycol lines, wall thickness of 25mm should be fine, i have a run of 4 metres from fridge to font carrying 4 beer lines and 2 glycol lines and i dont get any condensation

wrap glad wrap around the beer lines before passing through the armaflex, then use some lube to help get it through, make sure you tell your wife what the lube is for so she doesnt start thinking the wrong things when you have your friends over  

run some silicone between the joints of armaflex and then some pvc tape after the silicone cures

also consider catching the condensation from the base of the font, if you have a flooded font, it will condense, so your drip tray needs to go all the way to the base of the font, not just under the taps

another thing to note is that you may get some condensation underneath where the base of the font pierces through the benchtop, run the armaflex all the way over the threaded section of the font base and then spray some expandable foam around where it meets the underside of the bench, this helps insulate the cold from transferring through the bench


----------



## bradsbrew

Mark^Bastard said:


> I have a similar fridge, though it's Samsung not LG.
> 
> On my fridge the little ridges that hold the shelves are just foam filled plastic lining. There's no metal bit that you'd naturally expect the plastic moulds around. With that in mind if I was in your position I'd be careful and try to design your shelf support so that it uses a bigger surface area or even extends down towards the floor or something.


Yep thats what I done with the bottom shelf. You can sort of see it in the first pic, I have the checker plate sitting on the back hump and support by the top of the plastic slots and another piece of checker plate as a support in the centre going to the floor of the fridge.

Not quite sure on how to do the top shelf. I have a couple of ideas, one being to drill through the sides and put some heavy bolts through to act as pin supports for the shelf. There shouldn't be any thing running through the sides as the electrics and cooling comes from the back but i will check first just in case.





Cheers


----------



## mitysa

My setup almost completed


----------



## Phoney

Finally got some pics of my setup






Under the hood. Blue LED case fans make it look futuristic! STC-1000 stuck on the side with velcro.






IPA, Galaxy APA, AIPA and an ESB.


----------



## Amber Fluid

phoneyhuh said:


> Finally got some pics of my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the hood. Blue LED case fans make it look futuristic! STC-1000 stuck on the side with velcro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPA, Galaxy APA, AIPA and an ESB.




Noice!!... but why 2 fans and not only 1?


----------



## bignath

phoneyhuh said:


> IPA, Galaxy APA, AIPA and an ESB.




Lovely looking beers phoney! Makin' me thirsty...


----------



## donburke

very nice and neat work, excellent photography, and how bright is your esb !

highly commendable :icon_cheers: 



phoneyhuh said:


> Finally got some pics of my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the hood. Blue LED case fans make it look futuristic! STC-1000 stuck on the side with velcro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPA, Galaxy APA, AIPA and an ESB.


----------



## MarkBastard

That lineup of beer looks awesome


----------



## Phoney

Amber Fluid said:


> Noice!!... but why 2 fans and not only 1?




Coz they were 2 for $7 bucks and I thought....2's gotta be better than 1, right?


----------



## NickB

Be careful Brad. Most modern fridges have coils through the walls, and a covered plate on the back.....

Cheers


----------



## A3k

Hi Guys,
Finally got around to setting this up just in time for my engagement party. It was actually the missus's suggestion too. Helps that my best man is a tool maker with a CNC machine, so he turned the handles and made the blackboard.
I had 6 full kegs disappear at my engagement party, was a good night.
unfortunately i didn't get around to taking a photo with the beers lined up, bloody spewin about that.


----------



## raven19

I think we may just have found another future case swap location!  B) 

Very nice setup A3k!!!


----------



## stux

Love it


----------



## MarkBastard

Awesome, would love to see what's on the other side of the shed.


----------



## Crusty

Did you install this for security reasons?
If you do get any intruders in your yard, it's highly likely they won't make it past the shed.
Awesome mate,
Cheers


----------



## A3k

Cheers guys,



raven19 said:


> I think we may just have found another future case swap location!  B)
> 
> Very nice setup A3k!!!


may have to put my hand up one day. Need to actually make one first i reckon. I seem to keep missing them.
I'm leaving to South America on saturday for 6 weeks, so looks like i may miss the next one too.




Mark^Bastard said:


> Awesome, would love to see what's on the other side of the shed.


Cheers,
some photos below of the other side of the shed. fairly standard keg fridge. may as well include the newish unfinished brewstand. 
The shanks/hose go through some tubs. When i'm having a party or something, i can put ice in there. Probalby not essential, but i was worried about it getting warm, and it was easy enough to do. 




Crusty said:


> Did you install this for security reasons?
> If you do get any intruders in your yard, it's highly likely they won't make it past the shed.
> Awesome mate,
> Cheers


hehe Nice. having images of waking up in the morning and finding an oldschool burglar with a black sack full of stolen gear passed out on my lawn.


Cheers,
Alan


----------



## MarkBastard

Ah yep I see. You'd probably be better off just insulating the lines I reckon. The ice could be handy if it can keep the tap shanks cold though. Ice wouldn't last long.

Or you could pump some glycol from the freezer into a tank surrounding the tap shanks/line and then back into the freezer.


----------



## A3k

Yeah, i had all the same thoughts mark.
the ice seemed to last a while. obviously not a good long term solution as it needs replacing all the time.
there were no issues with pouring on Sat night, but it was being used constantly.

it's probably not really needed though as there's only about 6inches of beer line exposed. I'll see how it goes after using it for a while without the ice. 

i also thought about somehow building something that circulates cold air around the shanks as i wouldn't need to worry about sealing or stagnent water as much. Again though, will depend on how it goes in the future.


----------



## MarkBastard

Yeah fair enough, no use fixing something that isn't broken.

I reckon some insulation around the lines/tap shanks would help at least somewhat though. But I guess it's summer at the moment so if it's not an issue now then it's just not an issue.


----------



## Logman

Nice work A3k

That's quite a pot you've got there. I was checking out one at CB on Saturday that was about that size, how big is that pot and much do you plan to turn out per batch?


----------



## A3k

Hi Logman,
the pot is 120Lt Aluminium. i managed to find it for $90 at the Hills Celarance centre in adelaide.

it was bigger than i needed, but too good to pass up.

When i first got it, i started making 75lt batches, but decided that i didn't really want 3 kegs of the same batch all the time, and mashing that much in a converted keg is a bit painful.
Now days i do double brews with a mate & occasionally tripples if i want more.

it's great that i have the flexibility though.


----------



## punkin

Tarting up that wall would be a good project.

I did it to a blank garage wall when i built my pergola area. Just screw an rhs or wooden frame to the wall and you have something to attach too.










It looks a bit different now with a stainless bbq and a 50l keg spit oven, but the idea is to make the blank tin into something more inviting.


----------



## sean83

punkin said:


> Tarting up that wall would be a good project.
> 
> I did it to a blank garage wall when i built my pergola area. Just screw an rhs or wooden frame to the wall and you have something to attach too.
> 
> View attachment 51898
> 
> 
> View attachment 51899
> 
> 
> View attachment 51900
> 
> 
> It looks a bit different now with a stainless bbq and a 50l keg spit oven, but the idea is to make the blank tin into something more inviting.



Punkin, that looks awesome mate.


----------



## kyleg

Got the taps on my first kegging set up. Just need a CO2 bottle and i'm ready to roll. And a drip tray. Also i find the taps are not very secure, how ever i've tightened the nut at the back of the shank quite tight. the taps still move in anti clock wise and clockwise direction quite easily. also the tap handle feels a bit loose too. will have to do some fiddling around.


----------



## pk.sax

Apologies for the poor phone pic, these were plastic beer kegs I saw at keg king, springvale today. The small one on the left - 20, the next one 25 and it's bigger 52L keg dimensions cousin out of view was 30 or 35 I think. They take regular keg couplers.

I mean, for 20-25 bux, this is cheaper than a garden sprayer keg!
Absolutely loved their shop and the service was fantastic.


----------



## DarkFaerytale

practicalfool said:


> Apologies for the poor phone pic, these were plastic beer kegs I saw at keg king, springvale today. The small one on the left - 20, the next one 25 and it's bigger 52L keg dimensions cousin out of view was 30 or 35 I think. They take regular keg couplers.
> 
> I mean, for 20-25 bux, this is cheaper than a garden sprayer keg!
> Absolutely loved their shop and the service was fantastic.




first i have heard of this place, can i have some more information please?


----------



## DarkFaerytale

just found the place online, thanks for that, a good half an hour closer than G+G  

http://www.kegking.com.au/index.html


----------



## fraser_john

I've been looking for the stepless stainless tube clamps for my beer line for quite a while, nice to see they have them at 50c each.


----------



## Wolfy

practicalfool said:


> The small one on the left - 20, the next one 25 and it's bigger 52L keg dimensions cousin out of view was 30 or 35 I think. They take regular keg couplers.
> 
> I mean, for 20-25 bux, this is cheaper than a garden sprayer keg!


... if they had ball or pin lock disconnects.


----------



## mxd

fraser_john said:


> I've been looking for the stepless stainless tube clamps for my beer line for quite a while, nice to see they have them at 50c each.




Hey fraser_john,

I'm about 1.5k's away from them, so if there's something small you wont I can grab it and put it in the post for you as a 100k trip for a 50c item appears a little excessive 

Matt


----------



## hsb

fraser_john said:


> I've been looking for the stepless stainless tube clamps for my beer line for quite a while, nice to see they have them at 50c each.


Beerbelly carry them too, albeit at 80c!
http://beerbelly.com.au/kegfits.html


----------



## pk.sax

Wolfy said:


> ... if they had ball or pin lock disconnects.


Man... I picked them up and they were lighter than a corny in weight and all plastic insulation built in by the looks of it... No esky to mess with. Coupler is cheap eh?! Also, had a port down the bottom on the side for something, someone should go investigate 
PS: guys that haven't been there, bloody cheapest equipment of anywhere I've seen so far. I got myself a falsie finally for 60 bux. Hops sold in 100g packs not the ridiculous 90g gouge packs (sorry all other shops, you are the ones at fault here, even the kiwi shops do 100g packs, 90g is gouging).


----------



## donburke

practicalfool said:


> Man... I picked them up and they were lighter than a corny in weight and all plastic insulation built in by the looks of it... No esky to mess with. Coupler is cheap eh?! Also, had a port down the bottom on the side for something, someone should go investigate
> PS: guys that haven't been there, bloody cheapest equipment of anywhere I've seen so far. I got myself a falsie finally for 60 bux. Hops sold in 100g packs not the ridiculous 90g gouge packs (sorry all other shops, you are the ones at fault here, even the kiwi shops do 100g packs, 90g is gouging).




are those plastic kegs for storing beer or to be used as cleaning tanks for flushing beer lines ?


----------



## pk.sax

donburke said:


> are those plastic kegs for storing beer or to be used as cleaning tanks for flushing beer lines ?


Beer. He wasn't recommending them for long term storage though. Part keg


----------



## donburke

practicalfool said:


> Beer. He wasn't recommending them for long term storage though. Part keg




almost a disposable single use item at that price


----------



## fraser_john

mxd said:


> Hey fraser_john,
> 
> I'm about 1.5k's away from them, so if there's something small you wont I can grab it and put it in the post for you as a 100k trip for a 50c item appears a little excessive
> 
> Matt



I work in the CBD and drive each day, so a detour on the way home should not be too difficult for me 

Thanks for the grouse offer though, although if you work in the CBD you could grab them for me and we could hook up for a pint and a handover!


----------



## mxd

fraser_john said:


> I work in the CBD and drive each day, so a detour on the way home should not be too difficult for me
> 
> Thanks for the grouse offer though, although if you work in the CBD you could grab them for me and we could hook up for a pint and a handover!



I'm rather fortunate, I work around the corner from home as well


----------



## Batz

practicalfool said:


> Apologies for the poor phone pic, these were plastic beer kegs I saw at keg king, springvale today. The small one on the left - 20, the next one 25 and it's bigger 52L keg dimensions cousin out of view was 30 or 35 I think. They take regular keg couplers.
> 
> I mean, for 20-25 bux, this is cheaper than a garden sprayer keg!
> Absolutely loved their shop and the service was fantastic.




Are these plastic kegs meant to be disposable? I've never seen them before.

Batz


----------



## pk.sax

Nope, thick plastic walls. The top bits unscrew to let you fill it up easily and then use a key coupler by screwing them back on. The kegs had some Chinese writing on them (obviously). Still, for the product and the apparent quality of the product in hand wrt the cost..... Didn't seem like a cheapo item.

The kegs are more along the lines of esky quality, but mean to be pressurised and dispensed from.


----------



## emmack33

need some help with a couple questions about carbonating kegs?
I'm new to keg brewing and have read several tips on carbonating.
#1 So when i fill the keg and lock it and apply 300 presssure of Co2 and Burp it. Do i leave the gas at that for the 48hrs and then turn it off?
when my beer is idle does the gas stay off ?
can i carbonate a 2nd keg and leave it in a cupboard or fridge till i run out of 1st keg? how long will it keep?


----------



## stux

Beers2U said:


> need some help with a couple questions about carbonating kegs?
> I'm new to keg brewing and have read several tips on carbonating.
> #1 So when i fill the keg and lock it and apply 300 presssure of Co2 and Burp it. Do i leave the gas at that for the 48hrs and then turn it off?
> when my beer is idle does the gas stay off ?



You should only leave it at 300kpa for 24-30 hrs. 48 hrs will over-carbonate.

I'm assuming you crash chilled your ferementer and thus kegged cold.

Then you dial your regulator to your dispense pressure, which in an ideal world, where you have balanced your kegging system is the same pressure needed to keep your beer carbonated at the right level.



> can i carbonate a 2nd keg and leave it in a cupboard or fridge till i run out of 1st keg? how long will it keep?



Yes. It will not keep as well as if it had been kept in a fridge.

How long would you keep a bottle of beer for?


----------



## sav

A quick Polyurathane mono metalic spray job yesterday.


----------



## Wolfy

Running out of bottled-beer 'inspired' me to complete the setup of my beer fridge:




It's nothing special but it does the job well - and didn't cost too much to setup.




Fridge was free (next-door neighbors curbside-reject). Driptray 1 ebay. TempController $20 ebay-job. JG fittings via ChiCompany. Taps & Shanks via KegKits. CO2 bottle (ANHC 2010 comp). Kegs from MyBeerShop. Lines from KegKing.


----------



## Innes

I just throught I would share some photo's of my keg set up.


The fridge is a stainless steel Westinghouse 240L all fridge. I like these fridges because they have a built in fan to circulate the air. I picked it up brand new off ebay for $100.00


I can fit 86L of keg beer in the fridge, plus bottled beer or 98L of keg beer if I take the shelf out.


I purchased some old Guinness taps which have built-in flow control. Perfect for serving stouts.


----------



## stux

sav said:


> A quick Polyurathane mono metalic spray job yesterday.



Love the drip gutter


----------



## jyo

I'm so in the cool gang.....Aren't I? I've been waiting for Perlicks for ages!







The lines will be attached next week. I decided that 3 taps on the fridge plus pluto gun inside would be plenty (fridge currently holds 4 kegs, 5, maybe 6 when I build the stand so 3 serving, 2 conditioning), so the pilot hole for the 3rd is in as well.


----------



## kelbygreen

sorry to disappoint you jyo but your not cool any more you have to have adjustable perlick taps


----------



## jyo

I hate you!!! Arhhhhh, but are the adjustable Perlicks stainless? Well.....are they?! :icon_cheers: 

It was a bloody hard decision, but 3 metres of coiled up line won in the end. 



kelbygreen said:


> sorry to disappoint you jyo but your not cool any more you have to have adjustable perlick taps


----------



## kelbygreen

its ok I confess I dont have adjustable. I only got 1.3 meters of line though, but it is 5mm. Also no they are not stainless AFAIK


----------



## jyo

kelbygreen said:


> its ok I confess I dont have adjustable. I only got 1.3 meters of line though, but it is 5mm. Also no they are not stainless AFAIK



Haha. Imposter! Can't wait to pour from these babies.


----------



## keifer33

Jyo 'HEAD' brewer at the GAY BAR?


----------



## jyo

keifer33 said:


> Jyo 'HEAD' brewer at the GAY BAR?



You, Sir, win a free beer! :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

jyo said:


> I'm so in the cool gang.....Aren't I? I've been waiting for Perlicks for ages!
> 
> View attachment 52974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lines will be attached next week. I decided that 3 taps on the fridge plus pluto gun inside would be plenty (fridge currently holds 4 kegs, 5, maybe 6 when I build the stand so 3 serving, 2 conditioning), so the pilot hole for the 3rd is in as well.
> 
> View attachment 52975


I heard you like a pilots hole. :drinks: 
Your mate Nev


----------



## jyo

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I heard you like a pilots hole. :drinks:
> Your mate Nev



Reported.



:lol:


----------



## Matt89

Put this bad boy together over the labour day weekend, hopefully will have some cold beer in it this weekend!

Cost me $80 bucks all up

Pretty stoked with the result and a big thanks to citymorgue for his 'how to' which doubled for great masking paper while painting aswell


----------



## donburke

Matt89 said:


> Put this bad boy together over the labour day weekend, hopefully will have some cold beer in it this weekend!
> 
> Cost me $80 bucks all up
> 
> Pretty stoked with the result and a big thanks to citymorgue for his 'how to' which doubled for great masking paper while painting aswell
> 
> View attachment 53082




mate, can you point your camera up and to the right a little, focus, take a photo and repost


----------



## Matt89

I could but you'd probably like whats underneath it even more. Jimmys game guernsey signed by the man himself framed


----------



## donburke

Matt89 said:


> I could but you'd probably like whats underneath it even more. Jimmys game guernsey signed by the man himself framed




actually no, i wouldnt prefer it

please attend to my original request


----------



## donburke

Matt89 said:


> I could but you'd probably like whats underneath it even more. Jimmys game guernsey signed by the man himself framed




i actually thought it was a dancing girl wearing a miniskirt and FM boots, hanging upside down on a dancing pole

you can understand the similarity to an afl player


----------



## troopa

donburke said:


> i actually thought it was a dancing girl wearing a miniskirt and FM boots, hanging upside down on a dancing pole
> 
> you can understand the similarity to an afl player




Damit now i wanna see that picture


----------



## Matt89

at least the kegerator looks good though


----------



## donburke

Matt89 said:


> at least the kegerator looks good though



yes it does, sorry for digressing

only concern is that the single tap looks a little lonely, i presume that you can fit more than one keg in there, and that you already have the plans in place for future expansion, right ?


----------



## Matt89

sure, but at the same time I don't see the need when i can just change what keg is on the beer post? only own 2 cornys atm


----------



## Matt89

sure, but at the same time I don't see the need when i can just change what keg is on the beer post? only own 2 cornys atm


----------



## peaky

donburke said:


> i actually thought it was a dancing girl wearing a miniskirt and FM boots, hanging upside down on a dancing pole
> 
> you can understand the similarity to an afl player




Bahaha!

I actually had to look at that pic three times before I saw the AFL player...... :mellow:



edit: sorry for OT, back to kegging set ups


----------



## donburke

Matt89 said:


> sure, but at the same time I don't see the need when i can just change what keg is on the beer post? only own 2 cornys atm




give it time


----------



## benno1973

Finally got my Perlick 545PC flow control taps today, just in time for Friday night! Still waiting on the last of my QDs, but here's pics of my kegerator. It's a slimline 215L F&P chest freezer...


----------



## Batz

Kaiser Soze said:


> Finally got my Perlick 545PC flow control taps today, just in time for Friday night! Still waiting on the last of my QDs, but here's pics of my kegerator. It's a slimline 215L F&P chest freezer...
> 
> View attachment 53095
> 
> 
> View attachment 53096
> 
> 
> View attachment 53097
> 
> 
> View attachment 53098




Welcome to the _real_ brewers club


----------



## benno1973

I don't own a March pump though...


----------



## samhaldane

Kaiser Soze said:


> Finally got my Perlick 545PC flow control taps today, just in time for Friday night! Still waiting on the last of my QDs, but here's pics of my kegerator. It's a slimline 215L F&P chest freezer...
> 
> View attachment 53095
> 
> 
> View attachment 53096
> 
> 
> View attachment 53097
> 
> 
> View attachment 53098



Looks good, just saw this on twitter! https://twitter.com/#!/jessshaverphoto/...520480904708097


----------



## DanteHicks

My flow control Perlick arrived today too, unfortunately I miscalculated and still have 4 weeks of aging on my stout before I have anything to pour through it


----------



## benno1973

Ha! Small world. Jess used to be my neighbour, now lives about 5 minutes away. Regular beer tasters, and homebrewers as well.


----------



## stux

Matt89 said:


> sure, but at the same time I don't see the need when i can just change what keg is on the beer post? only own 2 cornys atm



Famous. Last. Words.


----------



## Batz

Kaiser Soze said:


> I don't own a March pump though...




50% of the way there mate :lol:


----------



## NickB

C'mon now jeff, I think _technically_ you don't either any more


----------



## winkle

Kaiser Soze said:


> Finally got my Perlick 545PC flow control taps today, just in time for Friday night! Still waiting on the last of my QDs, but here's pics of my kegerator. It's a slimline 215L F&P chest freezer...
> 
> View attachment 53095
> 
> 
> View attachment 53096
> 
> 
> View attachment 53097
> 
> 
> View attachment 53098



Shit that looks tidy, I best sort out my gas regs <_< <_< .


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> C'mon now jeff, I think _technically_ you don't either any more




Wash your mouth out with botulism mate, I have and use both. Do I need to post that pic again?


----------



## NickB

If I say yes, do I have to see the pic...?

Go on, don't need to ask you twice. You're like Banjo at the Birdees


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> If I say yes, do I have to see the pic...?
> 
> Go on, don't need to ask you twice. You're like Banjo at the Birdees




OK Banjo then.




There were some naughty birdees here today!

Sorry way off topic, don't worry I'm off to the Kin Kin pub now.

Batz


----------



## NickB

Keep an ear out for the warnings of the local constabulary....


----------



## Baulko Brewer

After converting half my garage into a man cave/brew room, I have now got a space to brew in peace (yet to be completed)



Ebay Chesty with 2 Cellis (thanks Ross) 4 kegs, STC thermostat controller and 240V cooling fan (Ebay $15). Cooling fan kicks in with the temp controller



Baulko Brewery now open for business


----------



## pk.sax

Not quite complete yet but cub all the timber today. Started with inner collar out of 19mm pine, new bevels on the mitre saw. Next, 45X70s stacked on top of each other to fill the gap between the outer and inner collar, royally screws up bevels on one set, did the other to sit on top as butt joins. Last, outer collar - face of the keezer - 19X190 pine, ran out of patience so it will be butt joins as well.
I'll need to cut recesses into the inner collar to mount the taps, even the 4" shank is coming just short. On the plus side, nothing will jut out inside the freezer.


----------



## vortex

Just a few pics of my keg freezer/keezer/kegerator build in progress.
Did the collar a month or so ago and just built the CO2 lines today.




Untitled by auvortex, on Flickr
The shelf on the side will be where a 4 tap font is going to be mounted. I didn't like the idea of having it on the lid of the freezer, because it would be a pain when opening it. Outside of it will be clad with melomine or something like that so that it doesn't look out of place in the dining area. A lot of work to go yet.

The gas lines need to be secured to the collar, just need some P clips for that. Planning to use the same routing for beerlines, with perlick flow control taps to reduce the need for the beer line length to be perfect.



Gas Lines by auvortex, on Flickr




Gas Lines by auvortex, on Flickr




Gas lines by auvortex, on Flickr

More to come later when the build is done.


----------



## pk.sax

practicalfool said:


> Not quite complete yet but cub all the timber today. Started with inner collar out of 19mm pine, new bevels on the mitre saw. Next, 45X70s stacked on top of each other to fill the gap between the outer and inner collar, royally screws up bevels on one set, did the other to sit on top as butt joins. Last, outer collar - face of the keezer - 19X190 pine, ran out of patience so it will be butt joins as well.
> I'll need to cut recesses into the inner collar to mount the taps, even the 4" shank is coming just short. On the plus side, nothing will jut out inside the freezer.


Almost there.... Still have to fix the face boards at the sides and back, need to make cut outs for the hinges.










Excuse the crappy fone pics.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Just getting started on my keezer. Scored the fridge for free from a family member who had it sitting there for ages doing nothing. 

I headed out and grabbed some woods, and got to work cutting them.. straight joint on the inner, the 45 cut on the outside wood. Here it is sitting on the floor semi-setup..


Should come up pretty nice i think! I have already set up the temp regulator, ive got 4 secondary regs here, i have my primary, im waiting on the taps and shanks to turn up, and i have two kegs to start off. Just in need of the lines, clamps and a gas bottle if i havent forgotten anything!


----------



## seemax

My Perlick 525SS's arrived and I managed to find an hour on the weekend between wife, kids, footy, jobs, blah blah to whip up a cheap n nasty collar for under $10.

I'm off to the USA this weekend and I can't decide how many taps and hops to buy... 15kg spare luggage.... Freezer has space for 3 more kegs!!


----------



## raven19

seemax said:


> I'm off to the USA this weekend and I can't decide how many taps and hops to buy... 15kg spare luggage.... Freezer has space for 3 more kegs!!



Nice build, buy as many as you can justify!


----------



## DarkFaerytale

she's not pretty but she's finally balanced. chest freezer

http://darkfaerytales.tumblr.com/post/2248...-work-on-my-keg

EDIT:just realised what's in one of those pictures. i won them at a raffle, they have lived there for about 2 months. guest beer only.


----------



## Edak

DarkFaerytale said:


> ... guest beer only....



You mean (V)isitors (B)eer..

Good job though. I bet you can't wait to populate the other tap holes.


----------



## DarkFaerytale

Edak said:


> You mean (V)isitors (B)eer..
> 
> Good job though. I bet you can't wait to populate the other tap holes.



after 9 years of brewing i'm kicking myself for not getting kegs earlier, won't be long befor i get some more kegs and taps, eventually a beer machine for my english beers. my old man would be proud


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Got stuck into mine after a busy time changing jobs/being really crook, got 2 sides, the lid and compressor door painted, my temp controller is painted, I've just got to fill and stain the collar and drill the gas line hole, and attach the collar and I'm ready to rock and roll I believe! Pics will come when im near a pc


----------



## JaseH

Anybody have any experience with these:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chest-Freezer-C...=item27c831474e

Looking for something capable of 5-6 kegs and for the price with 12mth warranty this is looking pretty good? Only issue is cutting a couple of holes in the lid for taps probably kills any warranty!


----------



## barls

use a collar instead an theres no warranty issue


----------



## IainMcLean

Mate, 

Harvey Norman's discount store is two blocks from my office in Dandenong - they usually have great deals. If you're interested I'll pop in tomorrow lunch...

:icon_offtopic: Might be having a big brewday soon so I'll keep you posted :icon_offtopic:




Frothie said:


> Anybody have any experience with these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chest-Freezer-C...=item27c831474e
> 
> Looking for something capable of 5-6 kegs and for the price with 12mth warranty this is looking pretty good? Only issue is cutting a couple of holes in the lid for taps probably kills any warranty!


----------



## JaseH

Yippie Ki Yay said:


> Mate,
> 
> Harvey Norman's discount store is two blocks from my office in Dandenong - they usually have great deals. If you're interested I'll pop in tomorrow lunch...
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Might be having a big brewday soon so I'll keep you posted :icon_offtopic:



Yeah that would great Yippie! Something around 300L size or capable of at least 5 x cornies and Co2 bottle, without a collar ideally. Got my heart set on using a font tower over a collar. I'm leaning towards the one in the link otherwise.

Keen for a brew day!


----------



## vortex

Frothie said:


> Yeah that would great Yippie! Something around 300L size or capable of at least 5 x cornies and Co2 bottle, without a collar ideally. Got my heart set on using a font tower over a collar. I'm leaning towards the one in the link otherwise.



As an example, you can build a collar and still use a font tower, that's how I'm building mine. It does take up more space, but here's a construction pic:



Untitled by auvortex, on Flickr

The section on the right will be a 'shelf' and the font mounted to that. The bottle hangs down underneath. I'm yet to buy a font.


----------



## punkin

I also have a 4 tap font and a collar. Means you don't have to drill the freezer and you don't have to keep the gas in the fridge...













I just screwed a cheapy kit cupboard to the collar and drilled through that way for all the lines.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Here is my 4 tap collar build, its not ready to roll yet, but it certainly is getting there, next weekend I'm hoping to pour the first glass!

View attachment 55414


----------



## nathan_madness

I got a bit bored the other weekend so I knocked this little beauty up. As you can see I went a bit crazy.




Fits 2 kegs and gas lines connected.






Base frame made up.






Frame complete. Had some mods after this to remove the higher front section so that the lid could be hinged from the frame.






Testing the system. mmmmmm cider!






Getting everything to fit correctly.






Finished view from the handle end. It is very easy to push around.






View from the serving side.






View from the serving side. ST101 temp controller installed.






Fully loaded wagon. Fits either 2 extra kegs above the wheels or the Honda generator.






New Stainless Perlick, flow controller and stainless shank. Pours like a dream.


----------



## Cocko

@ Jurt - Awesome work mate, looks like it will be the goods... makes sure your post up the finished product!

@ Nathan - That is most fuckng brutal mate! So it it run by the geny or is the lead running to it involved? What does the geny run petrol?

@ Punkin - seen it before, always good to see it again, great rig mate!


----------



## donburke

Jurt said:


> Here is my 4 tap collar build, its not ready to roll yet, but it certainly is getting there, next weekend I'm hoping to pour the first glass!
> 
> View attachment 55414




when taking that photo, were you;

a) having a shower

B) having a bbq

c) smoking a reefer


----------



## nathan_madness

Cocko said:


> @ Jurt - Awesome work mate, looks like it will be the goods... makes sure your post up the finished product!
> 
> @ Nathan - That is most fuckng brutal mate! So it it run by the geny or is the lead running to it involved? What does the geny run petrol?
> 
> @ Punkin - seen it before, always good to see it again, great rig mate!




It runs on mains when we are at home but when we go to the dam for a picnic (100m down our property) or out camping I can run it on the generator. It makes for may interesting conversations with family that all now know i'm an alcoholic.


----------



## Cocko

nathan_madness said:


> interesting conversations with family that all now know i'm an alcoholic.



Awesome, mate! well built and I hear ya.. damn family, interrupting my destructive alcoholism! HAHA!

Love ya work!


----------



## nathan_madness

Thanks, I was also surprise that my other half liked it too. It must be the wood!


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Cocko said:


> @ Jurt - Awesome work mate, looks like it will be the goods... makes sure your post up the finished product!
> 
> @ Nathan - That is most fuckng brutal mate! So it it run by the geny or is the lead running to it involved? What does the geny run petrol?
> 
> @ Punkin - seen it before, always good to see it again, great rig mate!



Cheers mate, getting it done slowly! Will post a few different ones up when she's cranking!


----------



## Dunkelbrau

donburke said:


> when taking that photo, were you;
> 
> B) having a bbq
> 
> c) smoking a reefer



Haha I wish mate! It was night time, shitty lighting and phone camera pics don't really help, I'll get some clear ones for yas when it's done!


----------



## Cocko

Jurt said:


> Haha I wish mate! It was night time, shitty lighting and phone camera pics don't really help, I'll get some clear ones for yas when it's done!



So C) ???

haha. Cool...


----------



## Maheel

nathan_madness said:


> I got a bit bored the other weekend so I knocked this little beauty up. As you can see I went a bit crazy.



That's what i need to take down to the park at the end of my street. :icon_cheers: 

it's tiring walking 300m home to fill my glass (1st world problem?)


----------



## Fish13

Its getting there.... I will repaint and move the gas bottle to the outside up high its inside to stop my girls playing with it...


----------



## vortex

the beer in those bottles looks a bit weak...


----------



## kelbygreen

there is far to much water in that "BEER" fridge  and I dont think storing timber in the fridge will make it grow any more


----------



## Fish13

i know it smells like fish the water does... but the wood is there to support the kegs. It also doubles as my fermentation fridge


----------



## nathan_madness

Maheel said:


> That's what i need to take down to the park at the end of my street. :icon_cheers:
> 
> it's tiring walking 300m home to fill my glass (1st world problem?)




300m that is triple the distance you definitely need a setup like this


----------



## Dunkelbrau

So I've been hooking up all of the tubing and connectors etc in the fridge today, cleaning the kegs/lines as its all new, will do it before i fill them again to be sure, and sanitise them as well.

Ripped my thumb open getting the 5mm ID tubing onto the what i think was 6mm barbs.. popped a massive blister on my thumb, but its all for a good cause!

Here is a couple of pictures of the fridge before i got to work today, this is with the lid on (no hinges/seal on the lid) and just the taps poking through, but from the outside, this is what she looks like in daylight!

Note the dodgy cornering haha, the other is pretty similar quality work.. but it adds to the character (my attempt at rejecting the flaws haha)


----------



## nathan_madness

Jurt said:


> So I've been hooking up all of the tubing and connectors etc in the fridge today, cleaning the kegs/lines as its all new, will do it before i fill them again to be sure, and sanitise them as well.
> 
> Ripped my thumb open getting the 5mm ID tubing onto the what i think was 6mm barbs.. popped a massive blister on my thumb, but its all for a good cause!
> 
> Here is a couple of pictures of the fridge before i got to work today, this is with the lid on (no hinges/seal on the lid) and just the taps poking through, but from the outside, this is what she looks like in daylight!
> 
> Note the dodgy cornering haha, the other is pretty similar quality work.. but it adds to the character (my attempt at rejecting the flaws haha)



Looks great! 
Love your workbench (oven) in the background. Handy hint for getting your tubing on. Just pop the end of your tubing in to some boiling water and then slip it straight on and clamp it as soon as possible makes it super easy and seals like a dream.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

nathan_madness said:


> Looks great!
> Love your workbench (oven) in the background. Handy hint for getting your tubing on. Just pop the end of your tubing in to some boiling water and then slip it straight on and clamp it as soon as possible makes it super easy and seals like a dream.


Cheers man, the oven is my brothers, same with a lounge i have sitting covered in a tarp, the bastard is too lazy to pick them up so i cover them with my crap haha!

I got the heat gun on the tubing, but ended up melting it and freaking out haha..

I was thinking since one is leaking (dodgy work) i might replace the lot with 6mm and just up the length?

I'm using 6mm for the gas lines and they have sealed pretty tight as far as I'm aware, i haven't tested them yet though so i could be eating my words when i do. I might check it tomorrow (the gas clamps) and see how it goes.


----------



## donburke

Jurt said:


> So I've been hooking up all of the tubing and connectors etc in the fridge today, cleaning the kegs/lines as its all new, will do it before i fill them again to be sure, and sanitise them as well.
> 
> Ripped my thumb open getting the 5mm ID tubing onto the what i think was 6mm barbs.. popped a massive blister on my thumb, but its all for a good cause!
> 
> Here is a couple of pictures of the fridge before i got to work today, this is with the lid on (no hinges/seal on the lid) and just the taps poking through, but from the outside, this is what she looks like in daylight!
> 
> Note the dodgy cornering haha, the other is pretty similar quality work.. but it adds to the character (my attempt at rejecting the flaws haha)



looks excellent

i'm glad you de-fogged the camera lens


----------



## Fish13

modified mine today. found the gas bottle empty too  bloody leaks. now have the bottle outside and the gasline through the side of the fridge.


----------



## nathan_madness

fish13 said:


> modified mine today. found the gas bottle empty too  bloody leaks. now have the bottle outside and the gasline through the side of the fridge.


I found a couple of leaks in my system this week too. Don't skimp on the fittings always buy the original JG fittings. No more leaks!


----------



## Dunkelbrau

I just finished placing the new seal on the door, i had to do a three stage seal to minimise gaps (will also put some all clear sealant around inside where i know some problem areas might be), laid one seal down on the lid, one on the wood, and then another in the gaps of the wood to "plug" itself. I don't want any cooling issues from the lid (was even thinking a nice looking latch might work good too!).

I also started with the new hinges, I'm just using door hinges, since the old ones weren't much chop. a few screws and some liquid nails will do wonders! Beautiful stuff!

After this, its screwing the hinges into the wood, and the silicone to seal it, wiring up the jiffy box for the temperature controller and then putting the secondary regs in and plumbing them!

I want to have one keg tapped and working in this baby by the weekend! more than likely will take two though haha!


----------



## vortex

Got a font 




New Font by auvortex, on Flickr

Starting work to plumb it in on the weekend, need taps and adapters though 
Not sure of the brand (couldn't see it on the Andale site). Has fittings for flooding, the ebay ad said something about questionable flooding - but it definately has the fittings. We won't be flooding it though, so no issue if it doesn't work or leaks etc...

And I just started Dry July, so no beer from it until August!


----------



## pk.sax

> Life is too short for Kolsch!



:lol:


----------



## Dunkelbrau

So I put the temp controller in its box and mounted it on the lid, I've switched her on and run the main gas like in, flushed the lines and sanitised, and have spent all day doing brew related tasks!

Bottled a milk stout - added some extra lactose at bottling.
Put a pilsner down and will hopefully have her bubbling away soon.

Finally I whipped up a vanilla cream soda to get the leg fridge tested! Should be carbed tomorrow or Tuesday! Should be good!


----------



## Northside Novice

i have been building my lil keezer the past few weeks and got to pour the first of many beers tonight ! still has a few minor finshes to do but pretty much there and i am very happy . i wanted to try and make it a little bit more than just a standard collar so i cloaked it all in fence rail and ply for the build and i think it turned out good for such cheap products. chuck in a bit of putty, cheap stain and a few fancy edge strip things from bunnings , bit of tape + blackboard paint , cheap drip tray  and bang there she is.. the perlick pc flow taps bring the bling and work bloody well. i got most of the ideas from this great forum and just winged it a bit too . heres some pics........

View attachment 55940


View attachment 55941


View attachment 55942


View attachment 55943


View attachment 55944


View attachment 55945


View attachment 55946


View attachment 55947


----------



## notung

Love the keezer cladding northside! You've got a nice vintage radio look going on there.


----------



## adryargument

Just upgraded from the 215L to the 550L.

I believe i can fit 14 kegs in nice and tight.
Front is evenly spaced to fit 10 Taps, the CPF and the temp controller.

Ignore the electrics for now, they are under construction... h34r:

Other than that i just need to drill in the gasworks and hook it up to the fermenting chambervia the two copper inlets at the back left, this will be connected to a keg and pumped water through a radiator/fan in the chamber.


----------



## qwertyfly

After looking at _Adryargument's_ set up, mine just looks a little sad  

But it does the job.

Biggest issue is space for 1 keg only, even if the gas was not inside.
Plan is to up grade to a chest freezer and have this one for in the kitchen!!!


----------



## JakeSm

hey, im looking at getting into kegging but have a few questions..

how much gas would i need for 2 corny kegs?
where do i get the gas cans from?
where do i get them refilled at?
and where is the best place to get some kegs from(does anyone wanna sell 2 maybe)???

Also 1 more thing...how much does anyone think a 22Kg(massive) CO2 Can is worth 2nd hand??


----------



## joshuahardie

Jake, 

I still have to PM you back, but if you are looking to buy a gas bottle you probably want to talk to Bob from
The Ultimate Home Brew shop in Gosford.

It is the closest shop to you for inital buy and refill. I use the smallest bottle you can get which i think is 450gms and I gas and dispense 4-6 kegs from it. I may use 2-3 bottles a year,

Honestly a 22kg tank is only worth something if you can refill it. you would need to check who owns the bottle and if it is in date and if you can find someone willing to refill it. My bet is that it is worthless because it is unusable.

YMMV


----------



## Maheel

JakeSm said:


> Also 1 more thing...how much does anyone think a 22Kg(massive) CO2 Can is worth 2nd hand??



if it's full i reckon it's worth the gas price unless it's refillable 

if you have a "local" refill / tank testing place give them a call and see if they have any 2nd hand ones


----------



## wakkatoo

JakeSm said:


> hey, im looking at getting into kegging but have a few questions..


how much gas would i need for 2 corny kegs?
_

Depends on what you are doing with the gas and how quickly you empty them. To give you an idea, a 'd' size cylinder, on 4 kegs with the gas also used for CPBF on occaisions will generally last me 12 months, maybe a month or so more. _

where do i get the gas cans from?

_Various places. Rent from BOC or rent/buy from keg king are 2 options_

where do i get them refilled at?

_See answer above_

and where is the best place to get some kegs from(does anyone wanna sell 2 maybe)???

_Check the sponsors above. Ebay is always an option as well._


----------



## phoenixdigital

Finally put the finishing touches on my keezer. Took about 30 man hours (over 3 months). I am glad I took my time as I made design changes all the way along due to sizing and functionality tweaks.

It has 3x taps and will hold 5x kegs.

Still need to putty in the screwholes on the table top but apart from that its perfect and sturdy.












The unpainted bits of wood on the underside are there to keep the top flat and hold the two pieces of $34 pine to make the top. The top is screwed to the lid of the keezer. The keezer just rests inside the frame which is on wheels.

While its on wheels, it aint going anywhere because it wont fit out any doors (Unless I unscrew the top) Still beneficial to be on wheels as I can move it around the room or move to the side for cleaning the floor.

I tried to attach the Google Sketchup model but I was not allowed to upload that file type. So I have included a pdf of the frame. If anyone wants a copy of the sketchup model let me know and I will send one through.
View attachment Kegerator_Frame.pdf


Next step is getting a mate to build our brewing system. Another sketchup model (in pdf)
View attachment Entire_Frame_View.pdf


----------



## Greg Lawrence

phoenixdigital said:


> Finally put the finishing touches on my keezer. Took about 30 man hours (over 3 months). I am glad I took my time as I made design changes all the way along due to sizing and functionality tweaks.
> 
> It has 3x taps and will hold 5x kegs.
> 
> Still need to putty in the screwholes on the table top but apart from that its perfect and sturdy.
> 
> View attachment 56131
> 
> View attachment 56132
> 
> View attachment 56133
> 
> View attachment 56134
> 
> View attachment 56135
> 
> 
> The unpainted bits of wood on the underside are there to keep the top flat and hold the two pieces of $34 pine to make the top. The top is screwed to the lid of the keezer. The keezer just rests inside the frame which is on wheels.
> 
> While its on wheels, it aint going anywhere because it wont fit out any doors (Unless I unscrew the top) Still beneficial to be on wheels as I can move it around the room or move to the side for cleaning the floor.
> 
> I tried to attach the Google Sketchup model but I was not allowed to upload that file type. So I have included a pdf of the frame. If anyone wants a copy of the sketchup model let me know and I will send one through.
> View attachment 56136
> 
> 
> Next step is getting a mate to build our brewing system. Another sketchup model (in pdf)
> View attachment 56138



Are you sure that frame is going to be strong enough?
Could have done with a bit more bracing.


----------



## phoenixdigital

Gregor said:


> Are you sure that frame is going to be strong enough?
> Could have done with a bit more bracing.



Ha! Yeah I ended up not using the diagonals.

It was more to stop drunk idiots kicking in the plywood veneer


----------



## TidalPete

northside novice said:


> i have been building my lil keezer the past few weeks and got to pour the first of many beers tonight ! still has a few minor finshes to do but pretty much there and i am very happy . i wanted to try and make it a little bit more than just a standard collar so i cloaked it all in fence rail and ply for the build and i think it turned out good for such cheap products. chuck in a bit of putty, cheap stain and a few fancy edge strip things from bunnings , bit of tape + blackboard paint , cheap drip tray  and bang there she is.. the perlick pc flow taps bring the bling and work bloody well. i got most of the ideas from this great forum and just winged it a bit too . heres some pics........
> 
> View attachment 55940
> 
> 
> View attachment 55941
> 
> 
> View attachment 55942
> 
> 
> View attachment 55943
> 
> 
> View attachment 55944
> 
> 
> View attachment 55945
> 
> 
> View attachment 55946
> 
> 
> View attachment 55947



Just came upon this & think it's all very clever. I wish I'd thought of that.
Northside Novice, I salute you! :super:


----------



## JaseH

Got my keezer basically finished finally. Have 2 kegs hooked up currently(still carbing up).

Pretty happy with how it turned out.






Tap handles are just some branches I found in the back yard.





Brew/man cave coming together


----------



## keifer33

Frothie said:


> Got my keezer basically finished finally. Have 2 kegs hooked up currently(still carbing up).
> 
> Pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tap handles are just some branches I found in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brew/man cave coming together




That looks brilliant mate!


----------



## JakeSm

just a quick question...when using a keezer, how does the beer not freeze inside the Kegs? is it something to do with the Co2 or is there a temperature contoller on the setup? and if there is a temp controller, what temp should it be set at?

thanks in advance for any help or advice.

cheers jake.


----------



## keifer33

JakeSm said:


> just a quick question...when using a keezer, how does the beer not freeze inside the Kegs? is it something to do with the Co2 or is there a temperature contoller on the setup? and if there is a temp controller, what temp should it be set at?
> 
> thanks in advance for any help or advice.
> 
> cheers jake.



What most people do is purchase and external temperature controller such as an stc1000 from ebay (will require some wiring up and is 240v so if you dont know get a sparkie to do it) or a prebuilt one from say KegKing and this will adjust the temperature by turning the freezer/fridge on and off as necessary. Temp is upto your choice but most are at around 7c-8c and thats pretty cool beer. This is also a good idea if you set up a fermenting fridge as this will improve your beer quality greatly.

You can check out this thread for more info on the STC1000 - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45747


----------



## IainMcLean

Frothie said:


> Got my keezer basically finished finally. Have 2 kegs hooked up currently(still carbing up).
> 
> Pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tap handles are just some branches I found in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brew/man cave coming together



Might have to come round and help you test it ;-)


----------



## peterl1981

hi lads



Here is my portable keg setup, its so i can just load the car up and take a keg down home to my old house..


Its just a fork lift gas bottle with top cut off ( fill with water first ), with inshulation wrapped around it with black glad wrap, wrapped around it, i but keg inside it , then fill with ice arounf keg to keg beer cold..


----------



## Mister Wilson

Frothie said:


> Got my keezer basically finished finally. Have 2 kegs hooked up currently(still carbing up).
> 
> Pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tap handles are just some branches I found in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brew/man cave coming together



Awesome looking rig there Frothie.
What freezer are you running there?


----------



## JaseH

Yippie Ki Yay said:


> Might have to come round and help you test it ;-)



Yeah mate, I think I owe you a few ;-) it may need some extensive testing!


----------



## b0neski

Mr. Frothie, that's an excellent setup you're running there. Nice job.


----------



## JakeSm

so can somebody please explain to me how the Co2 regualtor Gauges work, what size i would need for 2 kegs and also how to set it up to the bottle and kegs?

btw, i purchased a large 2nd hand double door fridge/freezer for my set up today, any thoughts on how to build my set up would be much appreciated.

cheers jake.


----------



## jyo

There is so much info floating around here, mate. This wiki is a really good start- KEGGING

Maybe post a pic of your fridge so that others can throw some ideas at you. There are some good tips HERE

Cheers.





JakeSm said:


> so can somebody please explain to me how the Co2 regualtor Gauges work, what size i would need for 2 kegs and also how to set it up to the bottle and kegs?
> 
> btw, i purchased a large 2nd hand double door fridge/freezer for my set up today, any thoughts on how to build my set up would be much appreciated.
> 
> cheers jake.


----------



## JaseH

MisterWilson said:


> Awesome looking rig there Frothie.
> What freezer are you running there?



Cheers MrWilson. The freezer is a Centrex 300L I picked up 2nd hand off gumtree. It can fit 6 cornies on the floor and probably a couple of 9L kegs on the hump(no collar). I have a 6kg CO2 bottle inside which takes up a couple of cornies worth of floor space though.

I hard wired an STC1000 in place of the original thermostat.


----------



## Mister Wilson

Thanks Frothie

Sounds like the business!


Cheers


----------



## shaunous

donburke said:


> well, its been 6 months in the making, and countless hours of negotiation with the mrs, but its all been worth it, now got beer in the kitchen just in time for xmas
> 
> andale kalgoorlie font with 4 floryte taps
> View attachment 50807
> 
> 
> undermounted drip tray with stone insert, plumbed out
> View attachment 50811
> 
> 
> chest freezer in the basement, 4 lines go upstairs and 2 taps through the collar
> View attachment 50808
> 
> 
> under the bonnet, glycol in and joins the beer lines to the font, got a little fan in there
> View attachment 50809
> 
> 
> glycol chiller keeping the font nice and frosty
> View attachment 50810



I've only just stumbled across this, thats a fine damn job donburke. Very sleek mate. Big Kudos...


----------



## Mark Coburn

Can anyone tell me if there is a picture of a fridge setup with the taps setup on a false door inside the fridge (if you know what I mean)?


----------



## scottc1178

My first keggy:





taps, tray, and a glass of the good stuff:




2 kegs that hold the good stuff:




behind the kegs: a small timber shelf to support a setting cube, and thermostat probe in a glass jar full of water ($30 well spent after i froze my first two kegs)




a humble setup, but I'm still the envy of all my mates!!


----------



## Crusty

scottc1178 said:


> My first keggy:
> 
> View attachment 56741
> 
> 
> taps, tray, and a glass of the good stuff:
> 
> View attachment 56742
> 
> 
> 2 kegs that hold the good stuff:
> 
> View attachment 56743
> 
> 
> behind the kegs: a small timber shelf to support a setting cube, and thermostat probe in a glass jar full of water ($30 well spent after i froze my first two kegs)
> 
> View attachment 56744
> 
> 
> a humble setup, but I'm still the envy of all my mates!!



Nice set up scotty.
I'd be proud of that mate. Looks really good.
Cheers


----------



## phoenixdigital

scottc1178 said:


> My first keggy:
> 
> 
> a humble setup, but I'm still the envy of all my mates!!



Looks great Scott. Where did you get the drip tray from? 

I need one like that.


----------



## Maheel

set this up for a B'day pressie for the brother in law 

thought i would shout him a keg of beer  

if he enjoys it i will make him a few more kegs 

got the fridge for free as the thermostat was stuffed so i put in a STC-1000
it was going to be a 2nd ferment fridge..... but you know what happens...


----------



## scottc1178

phoenixdigital said:


> Looks great Scott. Where did you get the drip tray from?
> 
> I need one like that.




hey phoenix,

i found the tray on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Keg-Kegerator-D...d#ht_731wt_1271

after looking around for a while it seemed to be about the cheapest kegerator tray that looked any good.

cheers!!


----------



## scottc1178

gonna wrap the door in chalkboard vinyl and then it will be complete.... will post a pic eventually...

then it will be time to start assembling / funneling money into the all grain setup!!!!


----------



## wakkatoo

Went out to mine to find by newly filled bottle of gas has emptied itself. Now about to upgrade my gas system courtesy of a sponsors link....


----------



## scottc1178

Maheel said:


> set this up for a B'day pressie for the brother in law



 best... brother in law... ever!!


----------



## Crusty

Almost got mine ready to hook up. 420lt Westinghouse fridge that holds 4 kegs.
Andale Floryte taps with panel extensions & a 500mm x 180mm stainless drip tray.
Tesuco 3 gauge regulator hooked up to a 4 way gas manifold in the fridge.


----------



## Northside Novice

[/quote]




Looks the goods crusty !!!! very schmick indeed , :super:


----------



## barls

welcome back to kegging crusty


----------



## Crusty

Thanks mate.
The tedious bottling days finally got the better of me, not to mention the 6-8 week wait before consumption.
Pretty keen to get this up & running. 
Cheers


----------



## Crusty

barls said:


> welcome back to kegging crusty



Thanks barls.
I was pretty adamant that I wasn't going to keg again but the bottling got to me in the end.
Cheers


----------



## Cocko

Crusty said:


>




Immaculate Crusty!

Best taps around, Glad you worked it out!

\m/


----------



## scottc1178

Nice one Crusty!

a worthy addition to any man cave!!


----------



## BPH87

looks great crusty!


----------



## donburke

Crusty said:


> Almost got mine ready to hook up. 420lt Westinghouse fridge that holds 4 kegs.
> Andale Floryte taps with panel extensions & a 500mm x 180mm stainless drip tray.
> Tesuco 3 gauge regulator hooked up to a 4 way gas manifold in the fridge.



fine choice of taps

you will love how well they pour and how easy they are to clean !

be sure to post a photo of the first beer you pour


----------



## Crusty

donburke said:


> fine choice of taps
> 
> you will love how well they pour and how easy they are to clean !
> 
> be sure to post a photo of the first beer you pour



Will do.
I was really keen to get these taps. Hopefully one day I'll get myself a 6 way flooded font set up with a glycol system & am planning to use these taps for the font. That set up of yours is awesome mate & I hope to do something similar one day.
Cheers


----------



## Aces High

My new kegging set up. It started as this icecream freezer




and ended like this








Ended up being a bit harder than i thought building the top, but it worked out in the end. Now just need to build up the courage to drill some holes to hang the drip tray


----------



## stakka82

Some nice kegging set ups being posted today so I thought I'd add mine to the mix.

Finished it about 2 weeks ago. First time kegging. Stoked that its now possible to brew one day, and be drinking the fruits a week later. 




I can fit four kegs in and plan to upgrade and add 2 more taps in the near future.

Cheers!


----------



## Edak

stakka82 said:


> Some nice kegging set ups being posted today so I thought I'd add mine to the mix.
> 
> Finished it about 2 weeks ago. First time kegging. Stoked that its now possible to brew one day, and be drinking the fruits a week later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit four kegs in and plan to upgrade and add 2 more taps in the near future.
> 
> Cheers!



+ the 3 weeks in fermentation, but I get what you mean. 

Nice gear, I keep looking at this thread because I really want to get into kegging but SWMBO won't let me spend that much money this year after building a new brew rig.


----------



## sp0rk

Just do what i did
buy your kegs first, taps a couple of weeks later, lines and some fittings a week or 2 later, etc...
I also bought stuff second hand where i could - fire extinguisher gas bottle, Lancer/Andale DA taps from ebay, free fridge from freecycle
just gotta look for places to save


----------



## Danwood

Frothie said:


> Got my keezer basically finished finally. Have 2 kegs hooked up currently(still carbing up).
> 
> Pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tap handles are just some branches I found in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brew/man cave coming together



Great job mate, loads of character in the timber you've used :icon_cheers:


----------



## Helles

Got this off of E bay for $50
Added a collar for $ 40
Already had taps and everything else
Fits 7 kegs and has been working perfectly
Stainless steal inside so wasnt worried about Bait smell and rightly so


----------



## Helles

And this is the inside


----------



## kelbygreen

where did you get the kegs?? spear types? lol


----------



## Helles

kelbygreen said:


> where did you get the kegs?? spear types? lol




Good question h34r:


----------



## phoenixdigital

One for the beer nerds
http://www.geekologie.com/2012/09/definite...oking-for-r.php


----------



## Edak

phoenixdigital said:


> One for the beer nerds
> http://www.geekologie.com/2012/09/definite...oking-for-r.php




Never mind the pictures, reading that one paragraph put me in stitches!!


----------



## phoenixdigital

Edak said:


> Never mind the pictures, reading that one paragraph put me in stitches!!




Good point. A dog powered kegerator is a pretty impressive feat.


----------



## Edak

phoenixdigital said:


> Good point. A dog powered kegerator is a pretty impressive feat.



With the rate at which one of my dogs runs around in circles, I could definitely use it as a generator.


----------



## punkin

helles said:


> Good question h34r:




They look like Ashanti kegs. I have three of them i've pulled the guts out of and use for other purposes.


----------



## Edak

Going back to the dog powered kegerator, try this on for size. 

awesome 

Be sure to read the description..


----------



## seifer

The mini bar! Im unsure if ive posted pics in this thread but heres we are, im so proud I set up a facebook page for it haha.


----------



## dkaos

Astroturf in the garage, brilliant!


----------



## Nick JD

Clints Gadgets said:


> Astroturf in the garage, brilliant!



And a Datsun front end????


----------



## seifer

Clints Gadgets said:


> Astroturf in the garage, brilliant!



Balcony actually, the turf was left over from a superbowl party I threw, is a little worn now however..

Heres the reverse view






and the turf in action


----------



## seifer

Nick JD said:


> And a Datsun front end????


Its a mini, hence the name of the bar. Its a BBQ under the hood, working headlights, under car neons etc etc.


----------



## Spiesy

Frothie said:


> Got my keezer basically finished finally. Have 2 kegs hooked up currently(still carbing up).
> 
> Pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tap handles are just some branches I found in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brew/man cave coming together



Wow....


----------



## mr_tyreman

Love the muffler font....what happened to the rest of the leyland?


----------



## scottc1178

Finally got round to tarting up the keggy.... 

a mate came around with some chalkboard vinyl, we had a few ideas, but decided on this one at the last minute, just for something different:


----------



## kegs23

my set up,1200 wide freezer,5 perlick flow control tap ,i can fit 9 kegs nice and snug but you have to place them the right way, i put a computer fan in to get air flow so i used some conduct to pull the cold air from the bottom and it just pushes together with 90deg bends and just velco it to stay in place,made to coller out of aluminium freezer planel i had laying around, i also made a potable 19L keg esky aswell,i all so just used rubber pulldown straps to hold the lid closed as i did not put hingers on the lid as i had limited space behind my bar i really handy to be able to list the lid right off and the cold air stays in the freezer i can have the lid off for a good 5 min with out the temp going up at all,


----------



## kegs23

ll i need now is a drip tray instead of the big red bucket,


----------



## Amber Fluid

Nice system Kegs. I have been searching for a long time for a tray for me and have found THESE to be the cheapest in Australia.

What size barbs are on your manifold and where did you get them from?... I have the same manifold but found the barbs were too big. With a lot of fighting and stuffing around I managed to get my lines on.

Have you had any problems with regards to the temp controller mounted in the freezer?... I assume it is mounted in its own box then that into your collar.


----------



## jkmeldrum

Crusty said:


> Almost got mine ready to hook up. 420lt Westinghouse fridge that holds 4 kegs.
> Andale Floryte taps with panel extensions & a 500mm x 180mm stainless drip tray.
> Tesuco 3 gauge regulator hooked up to a 4 way gas manifold in the fridge.


Nice setup Crusty!

Did you get that drip tray from the Barware site....I'm looking at getting one very similar for a 5 tap setup?

Did you have any concerns drilling in to the door to mount the drip tray or doesn't it really matter too much with the door as there isn't any pipes going through it that can be damaged?

Cheers

Molly


----------



## Crusty

Molly said:


> Nice setup Crusty!
> 
> Did you get that drip tray from the Barware site....I'm looking at getting one very similar for a 5 tap setup?
> 
> Did you have any concerns drilling in to the door to mount the drip tray or doesn't it really matter too much with the door as there isn't any pipes going through it that can be damaged?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Molly



Hi Molly.
I actually got the gear from Andale beer dispensing equipment in Sydney ( somersby )
No problems with drilling in the front, no pipes anywhere. The drip tray came with two stainless self tapping screws & they are simply screwed 3/4 of the way into the door & the tray can lift off to clean.


----------



## jkmeldrum

Crusty said:


> Hi Molly.
> I actually got the gear from Andale beer dispensing equipment in Sydney ( somersby )
> No problems with drilling in the front, no pipes anywhere. The drip tray came with two stainless self tapping screws & they are simply screwed 3/4 of the way into the door & the tray can lift off to clean.


Thanks Crusty


----------



## kegs23

Amber Fluid said:


> Nice system Kegs. I have been searching for a long time for a tray for me and have found THESE to be the cheapest in Australia.
> 
> What size barbs are on your manifold and where did you get them from?... I have the same manifold but found the barbs were too big. With a lot of fighting and stuffing around I managed to get my lines on.
> 
> Have you had any problems with regards to the temp controller mounted in the freezer?... I assume it is mounted in its own box then that into your collar.



yeah had a lot of trouble getting the line onto the manifold (took one out and was going to replace with john guest fitting but the barbs have a really short therd on them so i dont think new fittings would work,,,its only gas so i guess i could look for a 8mm to 6mm barb and mabe run a small bit of larger hose then go to a quick release john guest fitting,,,,,i split to hoses trying to get them on,alot of stuffing around but all good now,,,,,,,,,the temp control is mounted in 50mm aluminium freeze planel with a jiffy box on the other side to hide the wires,all seem to be working good,,,,,,,brought the 1st freezer made coller for it and the freezer never worked(brought from appliances on line) they delived a new on 2 days later,and i plug it in to make sure it worked 1st before no more gapping the collar down,


----------



## Westaussiebrewer

OK guys i thought i would post pictures of my setup now that it is complete and i am happy

this was my first setup 





then along came a chest freezer at just the right price that suited my needs, and after talking to a fellow AHB member (Bruce) the collar was made 
thanks for all your help bruce this thing is amazing 

and here are the pics







and to make this all better it all sits an a old pallet on wheels that just happens to fit nicely in the back of the Hilux if i need to transport it  

once again thanks for all your help Bruce


----------



## bruce86

no worries mate. looking forward to the next build. the keggles and bar seem like a good spot


----------



## Helles

helles said:


> Got this off of E bay for $50
> Added a collar for $ 40
> Already had taps and everything else
> Fits 7 kegs and has been working perfectly
> Stainless steal inside so wasnt worried about Bait smell and rightly so



This now looks like this


Redgum bar is on its way


----------



## spog

helles said:


> This now looks like this
> 
> 
> Redgum bar is on its way



very nice indeed,am getting ideas for my keezer (once the ebiab is done) love the use of the old mini orb cladding..........cheers..............spog........


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Finally got around to setting up the secondary regs today! Will be good to finally run all 4! Especially aince Christmas is at my joint this year!


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Finally got around to setting up the secondary regs today! Will be good to finally run all 4! Especially aince Christmas is at my joint this year!


----------



## Acasta

Jurt said:


> Finally got around to setting up the secondary regs today! Will be good to finally run all 4! Especially aince Christmas is at my joint this year!


Looks fancy mate. Secondary regs with another reg on the bottle? Interesting. How much?
oh btw, are those hose clamps perfectly round internally? I had something similar and they were causing leaks due to the internal shape not being perfectly circular and creating a gap when tightened.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

I paid 20 per reg from a guy on eBay! Kept an eye out for months!

The main reg is on the bottle running into the 4 to set each keg different if needed.

The clamps are something I've been keeping an eye on, I did check how round they are, and if its smaller than 6mm it didn't stay round, I've got 8mm ID on all gas lines with 8mm barbs, but I'm definitely keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Jay Cee

Question for the freezer keggers. Is the wooden collar required because the freezer isn't deep enough, or that the cooling elements run through the body, meaning that holes would damage the workings ?


----------



## jkmeldrum

Jay Cee said:


> Question for the freezer keggers. Is the wooden collar required because the freezer isn't deep enough, or that the cooling elements run through the body, meaning that holes would damage the workings ?


For me it was a bit of both....not knowing exactly where the elements run, I decided it was just easier to make a timber collar. I could have got away without it (depth wise) but it wasn't that hard to do.


----------



## hsb

Height for me, but I would have added one anyway, lot easier to drill wood rather than freezer. 1 plank of wood, 4 brackets, varnish, and some window seal did the trick. Now I can remove it and resell the freezer if needs be. Or change it/change taps/shanks if needed without drama.


----------



## Helles

Jay Cee said:


> Question for the freezer keggers. Is the wooden collar required because the freezer isn't deep enough, or that the cooling elements run through the body, meaning that holes would damage the workings ?




So i could put kegs on the compressor hub
And make use the entire freezer


----------



## zxhoon

I would imagine another plus for a timber collar is not flexing, the metal sheet on a freezer might


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Jay Cee said:


> Question for the freezer keggers. Is the wooden collar required because the freezer isn't deep enough, or that the cooling elements run through the body, meaning that holes would damage the workings ?


Personally, i did it because i didnt want to drill through the roof and i wanted spots to mount other hardware.. there are other ways to get the probe in that dont require drilling through the walls of the freezer (if you go font), and also running your gas line in (if you dont choose to put the bottle in there)... first would be the drainage hole.

The collar boosts the height for the compressor hump kegs, and also allows easy installation of taps (more than what an expensive font allows).

There is also the "Coffin" method.. if you search up a few keezer builds on Home Brew Talk you will find most (if not all) of them now contain coffins (a big font made of wood basically) some of them are EXTREMELY details, it involves tiling, LEDs and all sorts.. crazy stuff!

Personally, i didnt want to play around for such an old freezer, so i just built it with a collar for ease/cheap price, and spent the money on taps and regs that will last me!


----------



## Jay Cee

Sweet, all very good reasons to consider. 

>more kegs (ie standing on hump)
>easier drilling & mounting
>no body flexing when taps are used
>resale/reuse value after collar removal

Just on that last point though - you'll still be drilling into the lid or the horizontal edge of the body in order to mount your collar? And how is it sealed to ensure the device is running at efficiency without any loss of cooling through non-insulated timber?


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Jay Cee said:


> Sweet, all very good reasons to consider.
> 
> >more kegs (ie standing on hump)
> >easier drilling & mounting
> >no body flexing when taps are used
> >resale/reuse value after collar removal
> 
> Just on that last point though - you'll still be drilling into the lid or the horizontal edge of the body in order to mount your collar? And how is it sealed to ensure the device is running at efficiency without any loss of cooling through non-insulated timber?


I just sat mine on top with some silicone around the inside of the join. Seals it air and moisture tight!
No drilling here, the weight of the taps will hold it down if you don't attach them to the lid. With the lid attachment collars, I see 4 holes in the corners on some build threads - check youtube - could easily be covered with something or filled with white silicone.


----------



## Cocko

Jay Cee said:


> Just on that last point though - you'll still be drilling into the lid or the horizontal edge of the body in order to mount your collar? And how is it sealed to ensure the device is running at efficiency without any loss of cooling through non-insulated timber?




I went with a decent pair of ratchet straps, one end screwed to the collar then underneath, side to side, then the actual ratchets screwed to the collar.

I paid for extra warranty on mine so couldn't risk drilling into it etc... I put that grey foam strip stuff between wood and collar, got it from mitre 10, I think its for sealing doors or similar and just squeezed it down with the pressure from the straps.

Has not missed a beat: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=776792

Just another idea.

Cheers


----------



## JaseH

My preference was for the taps on top, more actual "bar-like" in my opinion. Drilling through the top is just as easy as drilling through wood really, I just used a hole saw. Its just foam sandwiched between a thin sheet of metal and plastic. I'm not aware of any chest freezers that have cooling coils in the lid.


----------



## Yob

Crusty said:


>



What does that look like on the inside Crusty? I've been collecting the same taps and just spoke to Andale about the panel adaptors and bits that Id need.

this is my current sad little setup.. pre mounted taps  




Yob


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Frothie said:


> My preference was for the taps on top, more actual "bar-like" in my opinion. Drilling through the top is just as easy as drilling through wood really, I just used a hole saw. Its just foam sandwiched between a thin sheet of metal and plastic. I'm not aware of any chest freezers that have cooling coils in the lid.



Yeah, it's pretty easy to get through both, main reason was it was a very old freezer, the plastic cover inside would have fallen to bits if I cut it, unscrewing the screws for the seal chipped away all the bits to screw it back on, I ghetto'd up a bit of aluminium sheeting for a nice join.. 
I'm sure the only thing to look out for on lid drilling is the internal light wiring IF it has one, which is also an issue for collars!


----------



## Crusty

Yob said:


> What does that look like on the inside Crusty? I've been collecting the same taps and just spoke to Andale about the panel adaptors and bits that Id need.
> 
> this is my current sad little setup.. pre mounted taps
> 
> View attachment 58138
> 
> 
> Yob




Sorry Yob, I missed this post.

I have 4 taps but only 2 connected at the moment.

Shank adapters with cooler couplings from Andale.

I have 1 tap on the left side of that shelf rail & the other 3 taps on the other side, 110mm centres.

I may have to opt out of brewing altogether as my wife & I have applied for a resort management position. She will be doing a few days in the office & I'll be looking after all the outdoor stuff. I know a few of the staff already there so hopefully the transition will be smooth enough ( if we get the job ) We Will be living in the 4 bedroom house at the resort, free everything & with our wage, it works out just a tad over $110,000 per year. It's a big committment & with the three kids, it will be challenging if we get the job. I don't think we're allowed alcohol on site which is going to take some getting used to.
Cheers mate.


----------



## shaunous

Crusty said:


> Sorry Yob, I missed this post.
> 
> I have 4 taps but only 2 connected at the moment.
> 
> Shank adapters with cooler couplings from Andale.
> 
> I have 1 tap on the left side of that shelf rail & the other 3 taps on the other side, 110mm centres.
> 
> I may have to opt out of brewing altogether as my wife & I have applied for a resort management position. She will be doing a few days in the office & I'll be looking after all the outdoor stuff. I know a few of the staff already there so hopefully the transition will be smooth enough ( if we get the job ) We Will be living in the 4 bedroom house at the resort, free everything & with our wage, it works out just a tad over $110,000 per year. It's a big committment & with the three kids, it will be challenging if we get the job. I don't think we're allowed alcohol on site which is going to take some getting used to.
> Cheers mate.



Hey Crusty,
Is it local?
An old work mate done the same thing a few years ago and best thing he ever did do, he tells me. The didn't make alot of money, but they lived free, and had an absolute ball, other then doing general outdoor work a couple of hours a day it was like being on holidays all year round..

Shaun...


----------



## Crusty

shaunous said:


> Hey Crusty,
> Is it local?
> An old work mate done the same thing a few years ago and best thing he ever did do, he tells me. The didn't make alot of money, but they lived free, and had an absolute ball, other then doing general outdoor work a couple of hours a day it was like being on holidays all year round..
> 
> Shaun...




Yeah, it's local.
It's not quite as good as what your mate did. You do get a couple of days off a week but one of us needs to be on site all the time so it's going to be hard to do anything together. Apparantly the owner will travel down from up the coast if we want holidays. It's a pretty sweet deal but also a major committment living & working on site. May not even get the job yet, we should hear by the end of the week or early next week.

Cheers


----------



## Yob

Crusty said:


> I may have to opt out of brewing altogether



Sounds like a good gig except for the no brewing bit  Im sure you will store that fridge yeah? I certainly hope so, very neat and tidy. Id offer to buy the shanks and such but wouldnt want to break it up B) 

When Andale get off their asses to a) return my calls and b0 have someone on the phone that can look up prices and know what the hell they are on about I will be a happy lad, gettin real sick of opening the door to pout a beer  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Crusty

Yob said:


> Sounds like a good gig except for the no brewing bit  Im sure you will store that fridge yeah? I certainly hope so, very neat and tidy. Id offer to buy the shanks and such but wouldnt want to break it up B)
> 
> When Andale get off their asses to a) return my calls and b0 have someone on the phone that can look up prices and know what the hell they are on about I will be a happy lad, gettin real sick of opening the door to pout a beer
> 
> :icon_cheers:




PM sent regarding Andale retail price list.


----------



## Yob

:icon_cheers:


----------



## BJMetallica

Jurt said:


> Finally got around to setting up the secondary regs today! Will be good to finally run all 4! Especially aince Christmas is at my joint this year!




Guys, 

i am a newbie when it comes to the blog stuff but hope this works.....

Anyways, I am also to the point of being sick to death of bottling so am looking at building a Keezer myself. Have managed to get a second hand deep freeze for about $70.00 and will build a timber collar. Am now looking at the rest of the set-up. 

Can anybody tell if this is a good deal ?? http://www.keg2.com.au/prod1.htm Will also get a sencong tap. 

From what i have read the reg seems to be fairly good quality ?

As I am only getting a smallish deep freeze (210L) i dare say i will only have room for 3 kegs plus gas bottle inside. I really don't want more than 3 kegs at this stage (due to room constraints at home) so am happy with that.

Is this setup the best way to sort the gas out ? http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-3-WAY...=item3ccc174568

i will also need to change the thermostat so the deep freeze will not freeze my kegs, does anybody know the best way to do this cost effectively ?

I look forward to your responses..... please help me out - i need to stop bottling !!!

Cheers

BJ


----------



## BPH87

Hey BJ

Welcome to the forum!

Check out craft brewer (no affiliation etc) they are based in Brisbane and are awesome blokes they will help you out with gear and info. 

Here is the link; Craft Brewer

Cheers, Ben


----------



## BJMetallica

BPH87 said:


> Hey BJ
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Check out craft brewer (no affiliation etc) they are based in Brisbane and are awesome blokes they will help you out with gear and info.
> 
> Here is the link; Craft Brewer
> 
> Cheers, Ben



Cheers Ben and thank you !!

I did see this site quite a few months ago and had completely forgotten about it. They are definitely the cheapest kegs i have seen so far !!

BJ


----------



## Cocko

Cheap Kegs here too..

No affiliation etc, just seems like a good price and operator.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Droughtmaster

Cocko said:


> Cheap Kegs here too..
> 
> No affiliation etc, just seems like a good price and operator.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



+1


----------



## Yob

Ive turned this olve in my hand for about 30 mins and feked if I can work out which way the little olive fits into the shank, I expect its the other way to as pictured? I suspect (probably incorrectly that the 'bulb' end fits to the hose? Can anybody clear this up for me?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## vortex

Big end in the hole. Just like you're used to.

Big bit goes in the hose, and the nut does up over the olive. Make sure you put the nut on first before the olive.
You can see it in this pic from when I rebuilt my font:



Untitled by auvortex, on Flickr


----------



## Yob

aah, nice one..


----------



## krusty_oz

Yob said:


> Ive turned this olve in my hand for about 30 mins and feked if I can work out which way the little olive fits into the shank, I expect its the other way to as pictured? I suspect (probably incorrectly that the 'bulb' end fits to the hose? Can anybody clear this up for me?
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 58346



Have a look at page 20 here (acrobat p22) http://www.andale.com.au/media/issuu_uploa...w_catalogue.pdf - cone end goes into the tube.


----------



## ballantynebrew

Ballantyne Kegerator

Got this little gem off casey on AHB, cheers again mate.

Holds two corny kegs, gold celli and a new brooklyn tap

Would like to get a drip tray and custom mat for the top

Overall very happy 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## b0neski

Here's the portakeg I made recently.
It's basically a peice of 300mm stormwater pipe with a plastic base glued in.
The wood on the outside is a cosmetic skin made from resawn oregan verandah posts - 27 in all, each cut to 6.7 degrees.
I finished it in danish oil then 4 coats of gloss polyurethane.
Wrapped some polished stainless hoops around it and installed a Perlick flow control tap to complete the bling factor.


----------



## Amber Fluid

That's nice..... good job!


----------



## vortex

It looks way better in person


----------



## Yob

One step closer with a bit of tinkering yesterday..




One of these kits from The Big green shed.




A few choice curse words were thrown out at Andale.. (I did tell them it was for a fridge fitting) I probably should have gone the longer 75mm 1/2", mine are the 50mm 3/8 Panel adaptors.. with a frikkin hole in the fridge door, failure was not an option so I took myself back to the Big green shed..




With a spare s/s locknut and a brass plumbing fitting I managed to get it fitted




I should easily be able to easily fit 4 19lt and 2 10lt in this bad boy 




I have 1 more tap to fit but need another nut to complete the job.

I want to put some seal kits through the taps before I hook them up and run the lines in the fridge hopefully next weekend.

Kegging Rocks :beerbang:


----------



## b0neski

vortex said:


> It looks way better in person



Thanks Vortex...... cameras do not like focussing on wood. Normally you focus on an edge and move to take the shot but it wasn't working due to the shape. That was the best of a dozen shots.


----------



## Crusty

Yob said:


> One step closer with a bit of tinkering yesterday..
> 
> View attachment 58393
> 
> 
> One of these kits from The Big green shed.
> 
> View attachment 58394
> 
> 
> A few choice curse words were thrown out at Andale.. (I did tell them it was for a fridge fitting) I probably should have gone the longer 75mm 1/2", mine are the 50mm 3/8 Panel adaptors.. with a frikkin hole in the fridge door, failure was not an option so I took myself back to the Big green shed..
> 
> View attachment 58395
> 
> 
> With a spare s/s locknut and a brass plumbing fitting I managed to get it fitted
> 
> View attachment 58396
> 
> 
> I should easily be able to easily fit 4 19lt and 2 10lt in this bad boy
> 
> View attachment 58397
> 
> 
> I have 1 more tap to fit but need another nut to complete the job.
> 
> I want to put some seal kits through the taps before I hook them up and run the lines in the fridge hopefully next weekend.
> 
> Kegging Rocks :beerbang:



Looks the goods Yob.
I found the Andale Florytes have almost zero resistance at the tap & you may be a bit surprised how much beer line length you need compared to other taps. I run my fridge at 4degC & serve & carb at 80kpa. I have 4m of 5mm Valpar Flexmaster line & 4.5m would probably be better. I know the smallest amount of line possible the better but I don't have any trouble with bubbles in the line. Occasionally I get a tiny air bubble where the line meets the shank & find the Floryte will spit for a split second when you pour but all taps will build head pressure. I just give the tap & quick on/off to relieve that head pressure & pour as normal.


----------



## benken25

My kezzer is nearly finished all thats needed is a drip tray im bloody happy with how its looking now. started out with the chest freezer and a pluto gun while slowly gitting bits together over the past 12 months


----------



## b0neski

BenKen25 said:


> View attachment 58408
> My kezzer is nearly finished all thats needed is a drip tray im bloody happy with how its looking now. started out with the chest freezer and a pluto gun while slowly gitting bits together over the past 12 months


Nice job well done.


----------



## hoey2000

Hey guys, thought I'd add to the wonder and brilliance of home bar excellence.

Here's my old bar... currently upgrading for the third time.

6 taps (4 in T bar, and 2 in other... only 3 operating at time of pic). All kept cool in chest freezer with 2 holes drilled in top for beer lines. Beer lines and taps kept cool with x2 air cooling fans into taps (works well considering the simplicity).

Actual bar is made from treated wood beams. Drip trays set in to wood and drilled so they drain into a pair of 4 litre containers behind bar. 

The seats are raised 50cm off the ground on a platform to made you feel extra awesome.

Iv learnt alot, and have troubleshooted too many problems to highlight.Thank god its finished. To this day it still impresses the locals.


----------



## BPH87

Looks the goods mate! I could definitely go a couple of your pale ales!


----------



## benken25

b0neski said:


> Nice job well done.



thanks mate


----------



## barls

heres my new one, more pics to come later.




complete with a glass of my rauch beer from anhc.


----------



## Jez

Looks good Barls. So many taps :beer: 

I finally put my keezer back together today:





Apologies for the poor lighting and the unusual angle. My phone likes it that way.

Jez


----------



## BJMetallica

Jez said:


> Looks good Barls. So many taps :beer:
> 
> I finally put my keezer back together today:
> 
> View attachment 58418
> 
> 
> Apologies for the poor lighting and the unusual angle. My phone likes it that way.
> 
> Jez



looks awesome !! did you need to convert or change the thermostat ? if so, what have you found to be the best thing out there to do so ?

BJ


----------



## kelbygreen

BJ we all use stc1000 from ebay as a control on keg fridges and fermenting fridges. The fridge or freezer plugs into the unit and it switches it off and on as needed also can hook a heating pad up to do the same in winter


----------



## BJMetallica

kelbygreen said:


> BJ we all use stc1000 from ebay as a control on keg fridges and fermenting fridges. The fridge or freezer plugs into the unit and it switches it off and on as needed also can hook a heating pad up to do the same in winter




Thank you so much Kelbygreen !!!!

I was actually going to look at buying on of these - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160372777342?ss...984.m1423.l2649
but it looks like too much mucking around. 

As I said earlier I am new to all of this so thank you, that looks like a much better option, and cheaper !!!!

Cheers

BJ


----------



## robbo5253

If you want one sooner and from Aus
Brew Adelaide is stocking them at the same price as ebay sellers.
brewadelaide.com.au
No affiliation etc...


----------



## kelbygreen

you will have to wire the unit and put it into a box. Its not that hard but getting a electrician to do it is the best, That does not always happen but have to push safety :lol: there are many threads on the matter if you want to look further


----------



## BJMetallica

robbo5253 said:


> If you want one sooner and from Aus
> Brew Adelaide is stocking them at the same price as ebay sellers.
> brewadelaide.com.au
> No affiliation etc...



Cheers Robbo but i jumped onto eBay this arvo and bought one. it will be delivered next week so thats okay. 

I still have to build the collar and buy taps and kegs and all that stuff so no huge hurry. 

I would like to have it operational by Christmas so should be sweet. 

and cheers Kelby, know a couple of sparkies so should be sweet

BJ


----------



## fcmcg

BJMetallica said:


> Cheers Robbo but i jumped onto eBay this arvo and bought one. it will be delivered next week so thats okay.
> 
> I still have to build the collar and buy taps and kegs and all that stuff so no huge hurry.
> 
> I would like to have it operational by Christmas so should be sweet.
> 
> and cheers Kelby, know a couple of sparkies so should be sweet
> 
> BJ


Just make sure that your sparkies follow the instructions....my mate had his wired by a sparky....and it didn't work...i had to re-wire it to get it to work properly...
The sparky had done it the right way , if it was simply positive and negative , but it isn't....the active is actually both parts of the circuit...you'll see what i mean when you get the product...


----------



## BJMetallica

fergthebrewer said:


> Just make sure that your sparkies follow the instructions....my mate had his wired by a sparky....and it didn't work...i had to re-wire it to get it to work properly...
> The sparky had done it the right way , if it was simply positive and negative , but it isn't....the active is actually both parts of the circuit...you'll see what i mean when you get the product...




thanks mate, i'm sure i'll have more questions for the boards as i progress !! ha ha
BJ


----------



## Maheel

I've gone the "Crusty" look... 

still have to do the beer / gas lines 
been collecting the parts to upgrade from a 1 tap kegerator
i can also fit a few bottles of wine in for the SWMBO and allow hop storage and overflow food etc in the freezer 
the 500L will fit 6 kegs if i need to  

gotta get a drip tray as well....


----------



## jkmeldrum

b0neski said:


> Here's the portakeg I made recently.
> It's basically a peice of 300mm stormwater pipe with a plastic base glued in.
> The wood on the outside is a cosmetic skin made from resawn oregan verandah posts - 27 in all, each cut to 6.7 degrees.
> I finished it in danish oil then 4 coats of gloss polyurethane.
> Wrapped some polished stainless hoops around it and installed a Perlick flow control tap to complete the bling factor.


That's a neat looking port-keg b0neski.....might have to steal some of your ideas there it looks so good!


----------



## Crusty

Maheel said:


> I've gone the "Crusty" look...
> 
> still have to do the beer / gas lines
> been collecting the parts to upgrade from a 1 tap kegerator
> i can also fit a few bottles of wine in for the SWMBO and allow hop storage and overflow food etc in the freezer
> the 500L will fit 6 kegs if i need to
> 
> gotta get a drip tray as well....



Very nice Maheel.
I am running my fridge @4degC & carb & serve @80kpa ( 2.5 vol/co2 ) with 4m of Valpar FlexMaster 5mm ID beer line. I got my splashback drip tray from Andale in Somersby, 500mm x 180mm, $147.84.....


----------



## Adam Howard

Finally got the Perlicks installed. Took me ages to buy shanks. Fantastic pour.


----------



## shaunous

Adamski29 said:


> Finally got the Perlicks installed. Took me ages to buy shanks. Fantastic pour.



Dang that looks nice, its sure makin me thirsty.... Pity I cannot drink onsite for another 3.5 weeks.


----------



## labels

This is not my set-up but a keen home brewer in Pennsylvania who I met when I went on holiday there in May 2011. Impressive, all taps were running, he specialises in Flanders and other unusual styles. One picture shows one side of the wall, the other side is the bar.


----------



## labels

Keg side


----------



## mr_tyreman

bloody fantastic!


----------



## Verbyla

Adamski29 said:


> Finally got the Perlicks installed. Took me ages to buy shanks. Fantastic pour.



Got to love the way the taps frost up when you pour a beer!


----------



## shaunous

:icon_drool2:


----------



## drew9242

Had an RDO the other day, so i thought i should spruce up the keg fridge. The freezer door is chalk board paint.
I never had a drip tray, and i still don't. But i put something up now to catch the drips and put a glass on.

Edit: Ohh and i cut the door out so now i can fit 6 kegs in the fridge now.


----------



## wakkatoo

^ well there's a use for ring lock I hadn't thought of! (Not real ring lock unless it has some tufts of wool / cow hair stuck in it tho!)


----------



## mckenry

Hi All,
Pretty much finished my new bar.
Papua New Guinean merbau, trimmed with Tassie Oak.
Font is a 6 tap flooded goalpost. Taps are flowcontrol perlicksand handles are long stainless.
Underneath the font is a chest freezer, controlled by a fridgemate. Its tall enough that I didnt have to make a collar, and big enough that I can fit 6 kegs, the gas bottle, 6 way maifold all inside. I will add a federation switch to run the pump for flooding - but it wont ice up as the freezer will only be running at 4-6. It does 'sweat' though and the taps get cold just pouring beer. The labels for the decals were done by my 13yo daughter using photoshop.

Its in my shed at the moment, hence the blocks and extension lead, but after my coming shindig, it will be moved into the living room.

On a side note My old bar is here and will be for sale eventually.

















cheers,
mckenry


----------



## Amber Fluid

Nice job McKenry :icon_drool2:


----------



## vortex

Now that's something to be proud of! Very impressive  The labels look great!


----------



## rob2263

Nice setup McKenry you should be very proud of your handy work :beer: 


I did place a few pics the other week of my bar are but as I was brewing in there at the time the pics went under the topic of 'Show us your brewcave'

I have since finnished the last couple of jobs like rendering the bas of the supports and I built the cupboard under the sink. Just waiting on a few bar stools but I was informed that Santa may be bringing them  

So here are some pics of the final product, I did not include any pics of the inside of the chesty as it looks like any other chesty with beer lines, gas lines and a fan


----------



## vortex

That's awesome!  Does the heat from the pizza oven cause any issues? They get bloody hot


----------



## rob2263

No the oven was heavily insulated when I built it to maintain temp and reduce any heat issues externaly. The oven can be 400 plus inside and just slightly warm to the touch outside


----------



## soundawake

mckenry said:


> Hi All,
> Pretty much finished my new bar.
> Papua New Guinean merbau, trimmed with Tassie Oak.
> Font is a 6 tap flooded goalpost. Taps are flowcontrol perlicksand handles are long stainless.
> Underneath the font is a chest freezer, controlled by a fridgemate. Its tall enough that I didnt have to make a collar, and big enough that I can fit 6 kegs, the gas bottle, 6 way maifold all inside. I will add a federation switch to run the pump for flooding - but it wont ice up as the freezer will only be running at 4-6. It does 'sweat' though and the taps get cold just pouring beer. The labels for the decals were done by my 13yo daughter using photoshop.
> 
> Its in my shed at the moment, hence the blocks and extension lead, but after my coming shindig, it will be moved into the living room.
> 
> On a side note My old bar is here and will be for sale eventually.
> 
> View attachment 58725
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58727
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58726
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58728
> 
> 
> cheers,
> mckenry



That is fantastic. A simple yet elegant good quality setup. Pretty much exactly the bar/font setup I'd love to have for the rear deck.


----------



## mckenry

soundawake said:


> That is fantastic. A simple yet elegant good quality setup. Pretty much exactly the bar/font setup I'd love to have for the rear deck.


Ta. Exactly what I was trying to do. 6 taps should reduce the number of keg swaps!


----------



## bruce86

mckenry said:


> Ta. Exactly what I was trying to do. 6 taps should reduce the number of keg swaps!



until you get more kegs and brew more beer h34r:


----------



## vortex

After some thoughts for my portakeg setup.

Just sat togeather for now, top has been sanded and needs coating, but honestly I'm not sure what to do with the PVC. I was thinking blackboard black, but perhaps just a square to write the contents on. Would like to do a solid colour, as that suits my artistic skill. Thoughts?











DA tap and font, total of about $60


----------



## phoenixdigital

vortex said:


> After some thoughts for my portakeg setup.
> 
> Just sat togeather for now, top has been sanded and needs coating, but honestly I'm not sure what to do with the PVC. I was thinking blackboard black, but perhaps just a square to write the contents on. Would like to do a solid colour, as that suits my artistic skill. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA tap and font, total of about $60



Solid matt black so it can be written on with chalk.

What's going on inside there?

Insulation or room for ice?


----------



## vortex

phoenixdigital said:


> Solid matt black so it can be written on with chalk.
> 
> What's going on inside there?
> 
> Insulation or room for ice?



Planned to put ice inside, and will probably stay with that. Has room inside for the gas bottle too, got a SS bottle to go inside.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Figured I'd post a pic up of the finished product in here, some may have missed the drip tray thread.. Will get another once I get my trolley done!


----------



## Punkal

Started on a kegging setup. I have ordered 4 kegs, 3 taps, a font, 320L Westinghouse chest freezer and a few other bits and pieces. All I need now if a CO2 bottle, regulator and everything to be delivered and then I can start my build (hopefully finished before new years). 

Does anyone have a 320L Westinghouse chest freezer? It should fit the 4 kegs in it no problems but I would like to know how many kegs I can expect to fit.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

My chesty is a 340L kelvinator, it holds 6 without the hump, I could probably do 8 with it, but I don't have the basket for glasses!


----------



## Punkal

Jurt thank. Thats good to know. Now if I can get 6 kegs running in mine ill have to get another font... How unfortunate lol


----------



## joell

I have decided to enter the world of kegging. Didn't end up to bad for a weekends work. :beer:


----------



## Amber Fluid

joell said:


> I have decided to enter the world of kegging. Didn't end up to bad for a weekends work. :beer:
> 
> View attachment 59169




Cool, somewhere to put your brewskis while playing Pacman  
Nice job.


----------



## petesbrew

Okay, 2nd keg is full, now I have to find a place to squeeze it into this 250L fridge.


----------



## Mattress

joell said:


> Didn't end up to bad for a weekends work. :beer:



Bit of an understatement there.

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

Another couple of pics.. Picked up a new camera, trying it out!


----------



## sean83

vortex said:


> After some thoughts for my portakeg setup.
> 
> Just sat togeather for now, top has been sanded and needs coating, but honestly I'm not sure what to do with the PVC. I was thinking blackboard black, but perhaps just a square to write the contents on. Would like to do a solid colour, as that suits my artistic skill. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA tap and font, total of about $60



Vortex mate was just wondering where you got the storm water piping to make the portable system? Keen to get one knocked out for chrissy on the deck.

Cheers Sean


----------



## vortex

sean83 said:


> Vortex mate was just wondering where you got the storm water piping to make the portable system? Keen to get one knocked out for chrissy on the deck.
> 
> Cheers Sean


I actually got it from a local brewer who had some spare; but any large plumbing store (Reece) should have it. Unsure if they'll be able to sell by the meter though. It's the 300mm PVC.


----------



## petesbrew

vortex said:


> I actually got it from a local brewer who had some spare; but any large plumbing store (Reece) should have it. Unsure if they'll be able to sell by the meter though. It's the 300mm PVC.


Does it sit okay? It's not too top-heavy is it?
Looks cool though!


----------



## KingKong

Vortex, 

Did you decide what to do to hide the PVC ???

I think painting would be a PITA, it would scratch easy on the PVC and being where it is it may cop a few bumps from stray feet, moving etc. 

Have you thought about wrapping it in something ? You can get some pretty flash and real looking vinyl flooring (timber grain maybe?). Not sure how you would hide the seam though. Probable be cheap as chips for an off cut.


----------



## vortex

petesbrew said:


> Does it sit okay? It's not too top-heavy is it?
> Looks cool though!



No, it seems OK. It certainly won't be top heavy with a keg inside and some ice.



KingKong said:


> Vortex,
> 
> Did you decide what to do to hide the PVC ???
> 
> I think painting would be a PITA, it would scratch easy on the PVC and being where it is it may cop a few bumps from stray feet, moving etc.
> 
> Have you thought about wrapping it in something ? You can get some pretty flash and real looking vinyl flooring (timber grain maybe?). Not sure how you would hide the seam though. Probable be cheap as chips for an off cut.



A vinyl wrap is a top idea! I hadn't considered that, but that sure would be easier than getting paint all over the place. I had planned to paint the PVC and then just cover it with various brewing related stickers, but I'll look into the vinyl wrap idea some more. A mate has a matte-black vinyl wrapped race car, he's probably got some off cuts


----------



## Kodos

vortex said:


> No, it seems OK. It certainly won't be top heavy with a keg inside and some ice.
> 
> 
> 
> A vinyl wrap is a top idea! I hadn't considered that, but that sure would be easier than getting paint all over the place. I had planned to paint the PVC and then just cover it with various brewing related stickers, but I'll look into the vinyl wrap idea some more. A mate has a matte-black vinyl wrapped race car, he's probably got some off cuts



If you're going to wrap it in vinyl, you might as well wrap it in a layer of insulating foam/camping mat or something first, then the layer of vinyl. It'll help keep the ice/beer cold for longer.

I like the idea of the rectangular board - I've been on the look out for a round one for weeks and haven't found one (at least I haven't found one that's not a fancy shmancy proper cutting board that costs more than a keg...)


----------



## vortex

Kodos said:


> I like the idea of the rectangular board - I've been on the look out for a round one for weeks and haven't found one (at least I haven't found one that's not a fancy shmancy proper cutting board that costs more than a keg...)



Yep I wanted a round one too, but they're hard to find. I have no woodworking skills, but I'm sure that kind of thing wouldn't be hard to knock up. I ended up spending far too much on what I have (I'm stupid and impatient like that), when I could have probably got a very nice piece of wood like tassie oak from a timber place for about the same price.

I've put a coat of polyurethane on the board now, starting to look great. Needs a sand and another coat but its looking better than in the pics now.


----------



## nu_brew

Subscribed


----------



## Black Devil Dog

joell said:


> I have decided to enter the world of kegging. Didn't end up to bad for a weekends work. :beer:
> 
> View attachment 59169



Nice work, but it seems to be missing something..........hmmm........... maybe some glitter.......... oh look! You have some!!!!!!


----------



## Punkal

I got my font, taps and kegs a few days ago the chest freezer was delivered yesterday (fits 6 kegs nicely plus room on the hump) and a few other bits and pieces have finally been dispatched and should be here by the end of the week... 

I only need a reg, CO2 bottle, gas and beer line, clamps to hold it all together (possibly a 3 way gas manafold too) and then clad the old chest freezer in wood to make it look nice and knock everything together... Should be easy done before new years... <_< :lol:


----------



## NickB

Black Devil Dog said:


> Nice work, but it seems to be missing something..........hmmm........... maybe some glitter.......... oh look! You have some!!!!!!



Was waiting to see if anyone else noticed that


----------



## stux

joell said:


> I have decided to enter the world of kegging. Didn't end up to bad for a weekends work. :beer:
> 
> View attachment 59169



Looks great, although I'd consider a drip tray


----------



## joell

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I think that a drip tray will be next on the list. The SWMBO will only allow a tea towel on the floor for so long... And as the the glitter, I guess thats just one of the perks disadvantages of living in an art studio.


----------



## petesbrew

A question regarding the John Guest check valves that Ross is selling. JG-5/16SCV
Is this what you guys are using on your regulators? 
I see on their website below they mention it's not suitable to air applications. Just wondering.

http://www.johnguest.com/Home/applications...--Imperial.aspx

Borrowed one at the moment and it's working fine, but just checking.


----------



## stux

When you care about it, it's to stop beer. 

That's not an air application


----------



## joshuahardie

Everyone uses them... No one complains of a failure.

I would not worry about it


----------



## Punkal

I am trying to design a nice looking clad around my soon to be keezer. I have a basic design that I knocked this up today on a free trial on SketchList 3d Pro. Its easier than cad but I don't know if its quicker. Anyway I have knocked up a nice base, for best viewing click on the blue and green box/square thing and select Shaded Illustration It will show each individual piece of wood instead of a flat surface. 

I would like to clad it in a hardwood and was thinking floorboards (something like Spotted Gum) could work but I have not bought anything but cheap pine (and only from Bunnings lol) for a very long time so I have no idea where or how to look. I am going to need quite a bit to clad the front sides and top 60 linear meters would be a good guess and at around $8 a meter it adds up to $480 just for the cladding, so unless someone knows of a cheaper option that is not going to happen.

Anyway this is what I have so fare going to knock up the lid after posting this. I hope someone knows a better solution than floorboards  I should also add that my freezer has the heat exchange element thingy on the back and not through the body of the freezer.

View attachment Keezer_frame_1.pdf







Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: Link to Bunnings floorboards added.


----------



## adryargument

Punkal said:


> 60 linear meters would be a good guess and at around $8 a meter it adds up to $480 just for the cladding



1. Hard way:
- Go to a timber yard.
- Decent hard wood balcony / flooring should be around $3-5 a meter.

2. Dodgy way:
- Construction sites have good wood.

3. Bodgy way: 
- MDF with vinyl

4. Worthwhile way:
- Use pine and hit it with a decent dark stain.


----------



## Punkal

Thanks adryargument... Ill look for a timber yard and see what I can see but I was leaning towards pine with dark stain, its not like anyone will notice anyway so whats the point (apart from because I want to)... Not 100% on option 2 and I ruled out option 3 before I even started this build (I hate MDF)...


----------



## Punkal

Ok just over an hour and a Chimay Grande Reserve down (very nice beer) and I have completed the lid (well 2 actually) The first has 2 supports, I think this would be the better for a single font setup (boviously removing the wood in the way of your drip try if its really large) the second option I feel is better for me as I plan to run 2x separate fonts (I only have 1 at the moment) I also have a habit of over building everything I do.

View attachment Keezer_Lid_2x_Support.pdf


View attachment Keezer_Lid_3x_Support.pdf


Here is a pick from the back (lid lifted off the base 5ish cm)







And finally from the front (lid lifted off the base 5ish cm again)






I will hopefully start building this on the weekend (the frame at least). Let me know what you think... I just hope this doesn't turn out better than my actually attempt.

Eddit: The Chimay was a good beer in more than one way. Fixed some spelling and hopefully made it easier to read.


----------



## gordo_t

Pics of keezer just finished (thanks to the scrupulous hours spent browsing the forums and pics for tips ) and waiting to cool before pouring the first glass. Was F&P 160L painted in gloss black epoxy enamel, with two coats of polyurethane on top.
I kept trying to get the hinges/tension rods back on with brute force, but thanks to another post here I found out the trick and was so easy in the end. 

Collar is made from a peice of spotted gum, biscuits and glue (no screws), cheers to my old mans wood working gear. Polyurethane foam sheets cut to size for extra insulation on the inside. 

Only thing left to do is get a nice drip tray and attach the temp controller on the side (with magnets)

Originally had a keg king kegerator but was none too impressed by it, so sold and the proceeds went to build this keezer instead.





don't mind the 'forsters light' tap handles the other half found them and i think the look pretty groovy, the other pic shows some old screw driver handles i cleaned up.




Perlick flow control taps, cannot wait to try them out.


----------



## Punkal

Ok still have stuff in the mail but the suspense was getting to me so I have put as much together as I can. The keg is still flat but but I am able to pour a beer from a tap at home :beerbang: 

I only have a poor quality phone camera pick but here is my first test pour. I have not put a frame on it yet or even fastened the font down, have to wait for the wife to get home so I can pop out to the green shed and get me some long bolts for it. I will be putting clading around it later but I have a christmas party and I wanted this working before then.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

G_T_G said:


> Pics of keezer just finished (thanks to the scrupulous hours spent browsing the forums and pics for tips ) and waiting to cool before pouring the first glass. Was F&P 160L painted in gloss black epoxy enamel, with two coats of polyurethane on top.
> I kept trying to get the hinges/tension rods back on with brute force, but thanks to another post here I found out the trick and was so easy in the end.
> 
> Collar is made from a peice of spotted gum, biscuits and glue (no screws), cheers to my old mans wood working gear. Polyurethane foam sheets cut to size for extra insulation on the inside.
> 
> Only thing left to do is get a nice drip tray and attach the temp controller on the side (with magnets)
> 
> Originally had a keg king kegerator but was none too impressed by it, so sold and the proceeds went to build this keezer instead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 59343
> 
> 
> don't mind the 'forsters light' tap handles the other half found them and i think the look pretty groovy, the other pic shows some old screw driver handles i cleaned up.
> 
> View attachment 59344
> 
> 
> Perlick flow control taps, cannot wait to try them out.
> 
> View attachment 59345



Lovely Job. In Awe!!!


----------



## Yob

First Tap all hooked up.. only took 2 goes, Id put a hole in the beer line with my first attempt so wore a bit of it.. :lol: 

1 more to install and 2 lines to follow, Im well chuffed that I dont have to open the bloody door every time I want to pour one!




I still need to fit a SS backing plate to the inside of the door




Still need to fit 1 more tap, I have it, just need to service it first




My first 'real' pour... pluto gun and opening the fridge door every time doesnt count  

:beer:


----------



## Truman42

Looks awesome Yob. Im still at pluto gun and open the door stage but my next step will be to put some taps in the door.

Does this hobby ever stop taking your money?? :icon_cheers:


----------



## vortex

Truman said:


> Does this hobby ever stop taking your money?? :icon_cheers:


No, never.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Good work Yob finally. We should be running books on how long it will be before your 3rd tap goes in :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Cocko

Amber Fluid said:


> Good work Yob finally. We should be running books on how long it will be before your 3rd tap goes in :icon_chickcheers:




Now his rig seems sorted, I am paying $1.75 by easter! HA!

Nice work Yob and happy xmas pouring!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Very slick G_T_G, looks pro.


----------



## Bizier

I would like a minute of silence please. Today my keggorator died.

I am pressed for time so I won't be able to look through the depths of this thread for some time*, I have not really looked at it since I built my keggorator... but can anyone suggest a good reliable make/model of freezer for making a keezer w/ collar? I am looking at at least 6 keg capacity, perhaps 8 and I am thinking of moving my hop stash to the keggorator on the humpty hump. I threw out about 5 or 6 kilos of hops today.

Do anyone know of a valved gas manifold that comes in MFL or BSP in/out so I can use pushfits of some kind?

I have a dual MM reg setup and I would like to be able to be a bit more versatile and neat with my setup, so a manifold for each pressure with options for force carb lines and aux gas lines for purging tasks (especially if I am moving my hops out of the freezer).

*WPMO nomination


----------



## stux

http://towercooler.com/index.php?option=co...0&Itemid=81

C02 manifolds, available with MFL, 3 - 8 port, with check valves.

Buy a bulk pack of JG fittings from somewhere


----------



## keifer33

Bizier said:


> I would like a minute of silence please. Today my keggorator died.
> 
> I am pressed for time so I won't be able to look through the depths of this thread for some time*, I have not really looked at it since I built my keggorator... but can anyone suggest a good reliable make/model of freezer for making a keezer w/ collar? I am looking at at least 6 keg capacity, perhaps 8 and I am thinking of moving my hop stash to the keggorator on the humpty hump. I threw out about 5 or 6 kilos of hops today.
> 
> Do anyone know of a valved gas manifold that comes in MFL or BSP in/out so I can use pushfits of some kind?
> 
> I have a dual MM reg setup and I would like to be able to be a bit more versatile and neat with my setup, so a manifold for each pressure with options for force carb lines and aux gas lines for purging tasks (especially if I am moving my hops out of the freezer).
> 
> *WPMO nomination




 

I had a 320L Westinghouse Chesty and with a collar would hold 8 kegs (6 on the floor 2 on the hump) . Plenty of room in it to mount some gas manifolds aswell. Checkout ChiCompany for the manifolds as they have alot of customisation available which might suit you better.

Link Power!: - http://www.chicompany.net/


----------



## Yob

Cocko said:


> Now his rig seems sorted, I am paying $1.75 by easter! HA!
> 
> Nice work Yob and happy xmas pouring!



It'll probably take me at least that long to work out how to service the flowrite


----------



## BPH87

Built my girlfriend this kegerator for Christmas.

She likes the new 'retro smeg' fridges so I designed it as such. Running two kegs on Micromatic Taps with the potential to have two with Brumby Taps.

I brewed a Hefeweizen, Simcoe Pale Ale and mixed up a Rum & Coke for the rest of her family.




Went down a treat!


----------



## benken25

BPH87 said:


> Built my girlfriend this kegerator for Christmas.
> 
> She likes the new 'retro smeg' fridges so I designed it as such. Running two kegs on Micromatic Taps with the potential to have two with Brumby Taps.
> 
> I brewed a Hefeweizen, Simcoe Pale Ale and mixed up a Rum & Coke for the rest of her family.
> 
> View attachment 59582
> 
> 
> Went down a treat!



Im sure my wife would not appreciate a great gift like that


----------



## maldridge

That definitely made me laugh! Your a lucky man.


----------



## geneabovill

Stoked!! Sounds petty but does anyone know how to turn the flow control around so they face the same way?


----------



## gordo_t

geneabovill said:


> Stoked!! Sounds petty but does anyone know how to turn the flow control around so they face the same way?




The flow control knob has a thread, I just screwed it off, turned it round and screwed it back on. Just have to give it a slight push in before screwing it back on. I can't remember whether I took the liquid out post off before doing it, but no liquid leaked out or anything.


----------



## geneabovill

I figured it out. There's some sort of cam-type action in that when taken off the shank, the flow control cone will oscillate continuously. 

Took tap off. Turned control knob around. Replaced.


----------



## petesbrew

After a night of bottling a saison, I was on a roll, so I finally set up my Micromatic regulator (& check valve of course!).
Finished it just then. It's late, I'm tired, but it's a cause for celebration with a small serving of Bad Santa IPA from the keg.

Cheers Mike (a fellow HBGer) for the lend of your regulator in the meantime.

Running off Sodastream bottles for the present and forseable future. So far it's going well.


----------



## glennheinzel

My kegerator is now operational, however I've got a few jobs to do. Firstly, I need silicon (or similar) to seal around the gas line which goes through the side of the fridge. Secondly, I need to work out whether installing a shelf for the kegs or hacking at the door is the best way to fit the maximum amount of kegs in. Thirdly, I need to get rid of the non-beer items. Lastly, I'm thinking that the fridge looks a bit plain so could do with chalkboard paint or similar.

Outside view:







Ceiling of the fridge. I installed the gas manifold here as it made the best use of the space. The gas lines then run down the back of the fridge.






Standard inside view. Another job is to work out the best arrangement of shelves, although I can worry about that if/when I have any bottle conditioned beers.


----------



## QldKev

I've recently just moved my workshop kegerator into a newer upright freezer to try and save some power. I've still got the keg king one in the house. Anyone who read my power consumption thread, this is the pigeon pair I swapped from our kitchen and we got a double door job to replace them.

Old fridge worked out at about $243 a year in power, measured end of winter. The new one is averaging about $120 a year in the middle of summer, but I expect the average to drop a bit more once I'm not playing with it setting it up. I think it should drop to under $99 a year. 5 kegs on the top shelf, and plenty of good hop storage under it.

Pics also showing the fermenting fridge setup 







QldKev


----------



## givemeamash

QldKevSorry to take it off topic a touch, but I am looking at doing exactly hat you have done with an upright freezer I have recently acquired. How have you attached the tap, is it counter sunk on the inside as I can't seem to see a locking nut. If this is the case is their any escape of cold air in that area, are you happy you Did that rather than install a longer shank that would fit all the way through??? As I said, curious as I need to make similar decisions.givemeamash




QldKev said:


> I've recently just moved my workshop kegerator into a newer upright freezer to try and save some power. I've still got the keg king one in the house. Anyone who read my power consumption thread, this is the pigeon pair I swapped from our kitchen and we got a double door job to replace them.
> 
> Old fridge worked out at about $243 a year in power, measured end of winter. The new one is averaging about $120 a year in the middle of summer, but I expect the average to drop a bit more once I'm not playing with it setting it up. I think it should drop to under $99 a year. 5 kegs on the top shelf, and plenty of good hop storage under it.
> 
> Pics also showing the fermenting fridge setup
> 
> View attachment 59762
> 
> 
> View attachment 59763
> 
> 
> QldKev


----------



## QldKev

givemeamash said:


> QldKevSorry to take it off topic a touch, but I am looking at doing exactly hat you have done with an upright freezer I have recently acquired. How have you attached the tap, is it counter sunk on the inside as I can't seem to see a locking nut. If this is the case is their any escape of cold air in that area, are you happy you Did that rather than install a longer shank that would fit all the way through??? As I said, curious as I need to make similar decisions.givemeamash



I used a short shank, and dug out the inner skin and insulation, then locked it up tight onto the outer skin. It's the same shank/tap I had on the last fridge.



Insulation is just an old chux wipe. Looks rude in that pic :lol: 
Later I may get a bit of white plastic to put over the top. 



Also I needed to brace the shelves to take the weight, 5 kegs is about 100kg and a shelve isn't designed for that. The center I put a full brace across, and the 6 legs down. Even the second shelve down I supported the sides as I found the sides of the freezer would flex and let the shelve drop. If you have a close look in the original post at the second pic you will see where the shelve had dropped a bit before I put the extra bracing in place. The lower bracing is ply so my basket can still fit in. That insulation gets everywhere, it looks like there is some in the plastic box next to the hops. 



Even got the plumbing cleaned up




ps. My hops are not just dropped in those zip lock bags. They are in vac bags that have been put into large zip lock bags to keep them together.


----------



## Danwood

Has anyone out there adapted a wine barrel into a keg fridge ?

I'm after ideas/advice for a two keg barrel fridge build.

PM if you can help.

Cheers,

Dan :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev

Danwood said:


> Has anyone out there adapted a wine barrel into a keg fridge ?
> 
> I'm after ideas/advice for a two keg barrel fridge build.
> 
> PM if you can help.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan :icon_cheers:



On the ebay v5 thread back last Oct/Nov there was a link to someone selling a setup. Have a look in there because it had a few great pics of it. 

QldKev


----------



## Danwood

Cheers Kev, I saw that too.
I messaged the seller but they just said a friend built it for them...not helpful <_< 
I'm after ideas on how to incorporate fridge components into the barrel mainly, the pics of theirs didn't help much with that.
I'll keep searching.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## MAX POWER

Danwood said:


> Cheers Kev, I saw that too.
> I messaged the seller but they just said a friend built it for them...not helpful <_<
> I'm after ideas on how to incorporate fridge components into the barrel mainly, the pics of theirs didn't help much with that.
> I'll keep searching.... :icon_cheers:



Hey mate, not sure if it's much help, but I was looking into this a while ago.

The idea I came up with was to get one of those beer can shaped fridges. They weren`t deep enough, but I found a place on the net that was selling ones that were no longer working, real cheap. The plan was to get one that was working and then make a collar for it using the broken one.

I think it would`ve been big enough to fit 2 kegs and a soda stream canister. I did the measurements at the time and it all seemed to work - on paper.

Obiviously this was with a pretty big barrel (can't remember exact size) but it was to double as a bar.
Dunno how it'd go expelling heat, but there was a bit of room.


----------



## Danwood

MAX POWER said:


> Hey mate, not sure if it's much help, but I was looking into this a while ago.
> 
> The idea I came up with was to get one of those beer can shaped fridges. They weren`t deep enough, but I found a place on the net that was selling ones that were no longer working, real cheap. The plan was to get one that was working and then make a collar for it using the broken one.
> 
> I think it would`ve been big enough to fit 2 kegs and a soda stream canister. I did the measurements at the time and it all seemed to work - on paper.
> 
> Obiviously this was with a pretty big barrel (can't remember exact size) but it was to double as a bar.
> Dunno how it'd go expelling heat, but there was a bit of room.



Hey Max,
The cylinder fridges were what I was considering too.
There was a redbull one on eBay last week, not working, which went for $15.50. Might have been worth bidding on but the seller wouldn't reply to my request for outside diameter measurements.
I don't suppose you know the measurements? And also whether there are any working parts in the walls ?
I was thinking of cutting one down as much as possible and fitting it at the bottom of the barrel, or in a plinth which the barrel sits on, if I need more space.
If you also remember that website, that'd be helpful too.
Cheers :icon_cheers: 
Dan


----------



## matho

didn't want to drill a hole in the door so I put the tap on the inside. marine ply with 4 coats of an outdoor varnish. I need to add a drip tray and there is room for a second tap.

cheers steve


----------



## stux

Rukh said:


> My kegerator is now operational, however I've got a few jobs to do. Firstly, I need silicon (or similar) to seal around the gas line which goes through the side of the fridge.


You can use fermenter airlock grommets (from your LHBS). You might need to enlarge the hole a bit on either side. But you just use two grommets, one on either side of the hole, then squeeze the gas line through.

Neat, and airtight. (works on a fermenter right )


----------



## stux

matho said:


> didn't want to drill a hole in the door so I put the tap on the inside. marine ply with 4 coats of an outdoor varnish. I need to add a drip tray and there is room for a second tap.
> 
> cheers steve


I find a solid board like that will quite effectively prevent the cooling coild from chilling the bottom half of the fridge...

you finding any issues with that?

I think the fridge with a bar inside is awesome tho! you certainly wont be suffering from hot taps!


----------



## matho

the original shelves were solid plastic with about a 1/2 inch gap at the back so I traced around one for the wooden shelf. I have almost finished the drip tray and then I'll give it a go

cheers steve


----------



## glenwal

matho said:


> didn't want to drill a hole in the door so I put the tap on the inside. marine ply with 4 coats of an outdoor varnish. I need to add a drip tray and there is room for a second tap.
> 
> cheers steve


That is way too classy to be hidden inside a fridge.


----------



## Fish13

Very nice!

I have given the sodastream bottles the flick. I bought a 2.6kg gas bottle and now i have to mount it up


----------



## matho

with driptray


----------



## cubbie

I plan to get my keg setup complete this summer. It is fully outdoors (no roof over) so I am chasing tips on how to construct and weather proof this. I will most likely be going with a chest freezer setup.

Thoughts?


----------



## Northside Novice

cubbie if i were you, i would be trying to creat some sort of shade structure man, unless you can get your hands on some 150mm cold room planel to clad your keezer, she will really be under the pump trying to keep cool at the ideal 5*c , and will more than likely shit itself befor long while really chewing the electricty . what is the aspect ? will it be in full sun all day ? if so , think of the ol saying, an ice cubes chance in hell . 

cold room panel, 50x50 ali angle, pop rivets, silicon, would give you insulation and waterproof.
coragated tin sheeting + a frame would give you shade + waterproof

just a couple of options i can think of at the moment, but i would be trying to get her under cover or inside for longterm use .

whats swmbo like ? wack it in the bedroom mate :super:


----------



## bruce86

gave my kegging fridge a little bit of tlc the wooden handle BB paint.


----------



## seifer

A while ago I was trying to borrow some gear for a superbowl party im throwing in a couple of days My usual set up is for three taps however I made the outlandish claim of having 7 beers. So Ive made a cheap and nasty font/tap/drip tray combo. Font is just pvc pipe, drip tray I made from some MDF and an old dish rack and the taps are obviously broncos. The beer will be chilled in a 120L storage box filled with Ice and salt water. Ive also attempted to flood it with some vinyl hose and filling the bottom of the font with silicone. Havent tested this yet. Not sure if the silicone will take to the hosing too well.


----------



## robbo5253

That is Glorious!!


----------



## Amber Fluid

Love the retro!!.... nice job.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Hello all
Just thought I would post some pictures of my keezer.
Built this about 8 months ago with heaps of help reading AHB forums.
It is a F&P h220 chest freezer and can fit up to 5 kegs and 2.6kg Co2 cylinder at a squeeze.
I went for the converted thermostst and it works perfectly.
140mm high collar can accommodate my 23l schweppes kegs and corneys on the hump.


----------



## mckenry

Seifer said:


> A while ago I was trying to borrow some gear for a superbowl party im throwing in a couple of days My usual set up is for three taps however I made the outlandish claim of having 7 beers. So Ive made a cheap and nasty font/tap/drip tray combo. Font is just pvc pipe, drip tray I made from some MDF and an old dish rack and the taps are obviously broncos. The beer will be chilled in a 120L storage box filled with Ice and salt water. Ive also attempted to flood it with some vinyl hose and filling the bottom of the font with silicone. Havent tested this yet. Not sure if the silicone will take to the hosing too well.


Ghetto font! Awesome


----------



## Yob

Finally got a bit of time to install the other 2 lines and the other shank / tap

just need a bit of blackboard paint and it's done











... and to move it into it's final position in the wall beside the brew rig :beerbang:

3 pouring taps... what a world :lol:

Yob


----------



## Amber Fluid

Finally!!... :lol:

Looking the goods now mate. It's like an exam.... I always liked multiple choice than the alternative. :beerbang:

Edit: just curious, what size is that keg you have on the top?


----------



## Yob

Holds 9lt I think mate


----------



## Crusty

Yob said:


> Finally got a bit of time to install the other 2 lines and the other shank / tap
> 
> just need a bit of blackboard paint and it's done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and to move it into it's final position in the wall beside the brew rig :beerbang:
> 
> 3 pouring taps... what a world :lol:
> 
> Yob


Great set up Yob............................... :beerbang:


----------



## zindello

It's not much, but this is what I've got so far:










Future plans are to upgrade the fridge to a chesty sitting around the corner outside the bar, and running a python to a 4 tap flooded font mounted in the bar.


----------



## gazeboar

Some great setups guys 

Got my kegs sorted today after receiving the final bits and pieces for it from ebay. My setup isn't fancy or technical but i'm still happy with it. Picked this fridge up for $50 bucks, it works great and it's next to perfect cosmetically. Will paint the freezer part with blackboard paint to finish it. I have a single carbonating line here, but I also have a dual spitter line to carbonate both 19L corney kegs. Plan to ferment two 20 litre batches at a time and get into a cycle. At the moment it's the Little Creatures Pale Ale clone and my own porter recipe. Next up is a tea saison and a belgian strong ale.

CO2 cylinder is brand new with a Tesuco regulator (KPA but I have a PSI conversion chart), and it should last me a long bloody time before I have to refill lt judging by the specs  

Couldn't be bothered with drilling holes and having exterior taps, so went with the two pluto guns. Scored some cheap plastic holders from Bunnings. I have the option of crossing the lines over for the "wild western" pluto gun aesthetic (joking). Still room either side of cylinder for bits and pieces.


----------



## Kiwimike

Gazeboar is this setup for photo purposes only - one of the kegs must be missing a lid!


----------



## bruce86

nek minnut.... Shit the lid!


----------



## Camo1234

both the lids look like they are off but so are both gas lines.... all looks so nice and new


----------



## gazeboar

Kiwimike said:


> Gazeboar is this setup for photo purposes only - one of the kegs must be missing a lid!


You mean I'm supposed to have the lids on while I carbonate the beers? :huh: 
Haha... of course, photo purposes only, the other lid was on top of the fridge. I've checked for leaks in the lines and everything is perfect. Just wanted to get a rough idea what it'd look like before I set it up properly for carbonation. Still ten days away


----------



## stux

matho said:


> with driptray



Was inspired by Matho's woodscheme, and decided I needed a more capable setup than my single miracle tap keg for my sister's engagement party the next day...

So went to bunnings... bought some stuff... and whipped this up 

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:7045]

I built it friday morning, my wife varnished and painted the blackboard area that night a few times, and I finished the hardware install in the morning before whisking it and 160L of beer up the coast for a big engagment party

120L later I think it was a success 


[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:962]


----------



## zindello

Well, my new Font arrived last night.

With any luck my diamond-tipped drillbit to drill the holes through the tiles in the bar will arrive early next week, and then I'll be installing this bad boy in the bar:






I am planning on running a seperate fridge with a 50L tank of water in it to flood at approx 2-3 degrees, as well as keeping the "Python" between the chesty and the font cool so that I don't have to deal with the line warming up and foaming for the first pour.


----------



## Helles

Awesome font Mate


----------



## Aussiedrifter

Here's a shot of my keggerator....


----------



## Edak

I would love to know whether those eBay well quip freezers are still running strongly, to my recollection hsb and punkin use them. Does any body else have one of these freezers and if so what is your experience?


----------



## punkin

Mine is a beauty. i logged the internal temp controller and the mashmaster one with a uhb logger and the mashmaster one is hands down the better system (similar to the stc 1000). I have the probe in a plastic water bottle full of water that has a copper thermowell in it.


Very happy with the unit. It does get a little condensation, but that's probably the way i built the collar etc.


----------



## Edak

Cheers punkin, good to hear.

It's a shame that the built in temperature controller is not very good though, I saw it as a cost saver by not having to buy an STC1000.


----------



## punkin

Don't get me wrong, it works just fine. But it cycles on an off much more frequently as it's measuring the temp on the side of the box, not the temp of the actual beer.

If you do as i have done with an immersed probe the keezer is only reacting to changes in the liquid temp, so it's on much less frequently for a longer time instead of much more often for short bursts. i believe this to be better for averaging the temp of the beer and much better for extending the life of the freezer.


----------



## Edak

Very good advice punkin, thank you.


----------



## joshF

about time i uploaded a pic of my keg setup. A little embarassed considering all the awesome ones in this 120 page post but what the heck.... it's beer, it's cold, it's got nice taps with a font cooling fan setup and it fits nice and snug in my apartment


----------



## zindello

Hi All,

So my diamond tipped drillbit arrived tonight, I drilled the holes and the Font is installed. It's not flooded (yet) but will be as soon as I can get a hold of a pump to circulate the flooding lines and a few fittings. The Keezer is one that I picked up free, it's an old one that doesn't have a "hump" inside so I had to add a collar to accomodate the kegs. It's holding a nice comfortable 5 degrees, although my temp sensor isn't in a thermowell (yet) so the compressor is cycling a little more than I would like.

As soon as the flooding lines are hooked up, the whole python will be wrapped in 20mm thick insulation to keep the lines cool. The keezer sits just around the corner from the bar, so the "exposed" line length is about 1.5-2m.

Here are some pictures:

























BTW: The red liquid is sugar-free raspberry fizz. My girlfriend can't drink sugared drinks, so it's much much cheaper to buy a couple of bottles of sugar free cordial and make up a keg than it is to buy the sugar free softdrink. This way I get to have my font and 3 beers on tap (when I eventually get more taps) while keeping the OH happy with her drink on one.

The eventual plan is to replace the brumby taps with 4 Andale Floryte taps.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## Budron

That's an impressive font mate!

Where'd you get it?


----------



## zindello

Budron said:


> That's an impressive font mate!
> 
> Where'd you get it?


eBay - I've been keeping an eye out for a font that I like, saw this one and got it for the right price.

I also picked up one Floryte tap which I decided to swap over tonight, so now I just need to get two more snaplocks and 3 more Florytes


----------



## Budron

That's awesome! Do you mind if i asked what you paid for it?


----------



## zindello

Budron said:


> That's awesome! Do you mind if i asked what you paid for it?


Near enough as makes no difference, $300


----------



## Budron

Thanks, I'm in the market and don't really know what they are worth.

Will be keeping an eye out of evil bay now!


----------



## stretch69

Doc said:


> Here is inside the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attachment
> 
> Here is just the lid up from another angle to show the internal and external collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attachment
> 
> And here are the lines in the beer line trunking etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attachment
> 
> Beers,
> Doc


hey mate,

i got given a few kegs that look like the older one in this pic, i think its a firestone keg, i've been unable to find ball lock posts for them though, do you know where i can get them?


----------



## Yob

zindello said:


> eBay - I've been keeping an eye out for a font that I like, saw this one and got it for the right price.I also picked up one Floryte tap which I decided to swap over tonight, so now I just need to get two more snaplocks and 3 more Florytes


lol.. Once you go flo you never go back.


----------



## MastersBrewery

stretch69 said:


> hey mate,
> 
> i got given a few kegs that look like the older one in this pic, i think its a firestone keg, i've been unable to find ball lock posts for them though, do you know where i can get them?


Every time someone buys these things I have to post this link http://www.stainlesstanks.com.au/html/postmix_kegs.html#Prices, make it easier on me, I love these kegs just give them to me! (end rant) Great kegs those guys have all the fittings you need


----------



## stretch69

MastersBrewery said:


> Every time someone buys these things I have to post this link http://www.stainlesstanks.com.au/html/postmix_kegs.html#Prices, make it easier on me, I love these kegs just give them to me! (end rant) Great kegs those guys have all the fittings you need


Awesome, thanks heaps for the quick reply,

My dad gave me three of them so pretty happy, mine dont have the rubber bottom though so i'm guessing they're pretty old, still in good condition though. I just need to get the liquid and gas posts. How come you love these kegs so much haha?, is it just me or do they seem pretty expensive? $400 each. Ive got two corny's going atm, i just want them to all be interchangeable


----------



## dicko

zindello said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So my diamond tipped drillbit arrived tonight, I drilled the holes and the Font is installed. It's not flooded (yet) but will be as soon as I can get a hold of a pump to circulate the flooding lines and a few fittings. The Keezer is one that I picked up free, it's an old one that doesn't have a "hump" inside so I had to add a collar to accomodate the kegs. It's holding a nice comfortable 5 degrees, although my temp sensor isn't in a thermowell (yet) so the compressor is cycling a little more than I would like.
> As soon as the flooding lines are hooked up, the whole python will be wrapped in 20mm thick insulation to keep the lines cool. The keezer sits just around the corner from the bar, so the "exposed" line length is about 1.5-2m.
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: The red liquid is sugar-free raspberry fizz. My girlfriend can't drink sugared drinks, so it's much much cheaper to buy a couple of bottles of sugar free cordial and make up a keg than it is to buy the sugar free softdrink. This way I get to have my font and 3 beers on tap (when I eventually get more taps) while keeping the OH happy with her drink on one.
> 
> The eventual plan is to replace the brumby taps with 4 Andale Floryte taps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh


Where is the condensation going to drain off when you flood the font??


----------



## zindello

dicko said:


> Where is the condensation going to drain off when you flood the font??


Heh, I'm glad you asked.

At this stage, it's not  Longer term plans though are to "tile in" a small drip tray around the font area to the top of the bar, to handle any condensation coming off the font. I am keeping an eye out for a reasonably priced drip tray that I like the look of, but for now, it's probably just going to be easier to attach a thin (maybe 5mm?) strip of tiles/plastic to the bar to keep the condensation contained, so that it can in turn be mopped up.

I've been told that the condensation shouldn't cause too much run-off, so who knows. I might get away with just wiping the top of the bar once or twice a day.


----------



## ianj84

..


----------



## Crusty

ianj84 said:


> ..


Awesome photo mate.
Your eyes get drawn straight to that beer............... :beerbang:


----------



## Yob

he.. he.. the little party monster setup

ed.. now with image


----------



## donburke

zindello said:


> Heh, I'm glad you asked.
> 
> At this stage, it's not  Longer term plans though are to "tile in" a small drip tray around the font area to the top of the bar, to handle any condensation coming off the font. I am keeping an eye out for a reasonably priced drip tray that I like the look of, but for now, it's probably just going to be easier to attach a thin (maybe 5mm?) strip of tiles/plastic to the bar to keep the condensation contained, so that it can in turn be mopped up.
> 
> I've been told that the condensation shouldn't cause too much run-off, so who knows. I might get away with just wiping the top of the bar once or twice a day.


condensation causes a fair bit of run off, better to overestimate it than underestimate

its constantly dripping as air temp and humidity levels change throughout the day

try to plumb the drainage out if you can, one less thing you'll have to worry about doing is emptying the drip tray full of consensate


----------



## PacNorWest

Mine has been a wile in the making but I finally have the 4 taps installed. My only problem right now is keeping up with consumption, being a 22yo male with a lot of mates close by makes it pretty difficult to keep even 2 taps flowing. 1 19l batch / week isnt cutting it. I need a break.

The good part is that my mates pay for my hobby :beerbang: .... partly 

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:7087]



Also, a word of thanks to all of you AHB forum regulars. I have gone from kits to 3v AG in less than a year. I have tried to keep the posts down but now am getting a little tired of seeing Amateur Brewer on my member line, compared to most I am... but still I like to think im more in the provisionals range.

ps... first time to post a photo... not sure if this will work


----------



## stakka82

Looks good mate. Might be time to buy a bigger kettle!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

PacNorWest said:


> I have tried to keep the posts down but now am getting a little tired of seeing Amateur Brewer on my member line


I believe you can edit that somewhere in your profile. :beer:

tell your mates to bring a six pack of something good if they want to imbibe in your kegged beers for the night. Fair is fair!


----------



## stretch69

Liam_snorkel said:


> I believe you can edit that somewhere in your profile. :beer:
> 
> tell your mates to bring a six pack of something good if they want to imbibe in your kegged beers for the night. Fair is fair!


Yeah I agree, my mates would destroy my supply for only a gold coin


----------



## Edak

Mine wouldn't even bring a gold coin... "Do you take AMEX?" they would say...


----------



## PacNorWest

I've been lucky most have been dropping in more than a gold coin, but we are all poor uni students so every bit helps.... plus the one they all like has a cheap grain bill w/ 50g of galaxy making it less expensive to produce.


----------



## stux

PacNorWest said:


> Mine has been a wile in the making but I finally have the 4 taps installed. My only problem right now is keeping up with consumption, being a 22yo male with a lot of mates close by makes it pretty difficult to keep even 2 taps flowing. 1 19l batch / week isnt cutting it. I need a break.
> 
> The good part is that my mates pay for my hobby :beerbang: .... partly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a word of thanks to all of you AHB forum regulars. I have gone from kits to 3v AG in less than a year. I have tried to keep the posts down but now am getting a little tired of seeing Amateur Brewer on my member line, compared to most I am... but still I like to think im more in the provisionals range.
> 
> ps... first time to post a photo... not sure if this will work


Love the usage rules 

Only way I could keep 4 taps flowing was to move to triple batches

60L of beer in a 60L fermenter fills 3 kegs in 2 weeks. 

10-12 kegs means you can have 3 kegs 'behind' each tap, and when 2 kegs are finished time for a new beer

And yes, my stocks took a beating recently


----------



## Edak

Well this is mine, progress is still being made and I have yet to choose my tap handles.

I thought i would take a new approach. The wife and i made the front panel from coreflute with polyester wadding stuck to it and fabric laid over the top. The panel is attached with adhesive magnetic strip so can be removed instantly if required.

Its nice to feel and soft to the touch. There is a huge range of cheap fabric at spotlight, so picked some up when buying voile for my hop bags.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Very slick. Love the name of your ESB too


----------



## Edak

um... what happened to my images?

here they are again...


----------



## pk.sax

Nothing flash, just resurrected the kegging with new ones from CB. Boy, do they come from the shop looking flash!
















Happy days.


----------



## stretch69

Edak said:


> um... what happened to my images?
> here they are again...


That looks awesome, where about's did you get the insulation from for the collar?


----------



## Edak

stretch69 said:


> That looks awesome, where about's did you get the insulation from for the collar?


Its the thin stuff from Clark rubber. Only 10mm but was perfect for my application. Its 1000mm wide and adhesive on one side. I only needed 800mm so it was cheap.I think it was $19/metre.


----------



## Neanderthal

Hey Edak,

How much difference did you find the fan made? is it on permanently or on a timer?


----------



## Edak

the fan seems to keep everything evenly cold. It's on permanently except for when the door is open, which turns it off (there is a reed switch on the door).


----------



## stretch69

Edak said:


> Its the thin stuff from Clark rubber. Only 10mm but was perfect for my application. Its 1000mm wide and adhesive on one side. I only needed 800mm so it was cheap.I think it was $19/metre.


Cool thanks mate, didn't even think of those guys


----------



## [email protected]

G'day All,

I have been working on my Keg setup for the last couple of weeks. I have a 215L Fisher Paykel chest freezer (it cost $80 at a garage sale). Still waiting for the Perlick 545's to arrive from the States. I'll post some photos below.




[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:986]



Thanks.

Andrew.


----------



## Edak

80 bucks is a nice price for that beauty!

Did you get your taps from morebeer? It took 8 days for mine to arrive so pretty quick.

Meanwhile i still haven't decided on the tap handles so it looks a little bare.


----------



## meathead

What are the freight costs like from Morebeer?


----------



## Edak

Products Ordered: 

Perlick Faucet - Flow Control 
Qty: 3.00 
Price: 49.9500 

Gas Manifold - 4 Way 
Qty: 1.00 
Price: 47.5000 

Faucet Shank - 4" S/S 
Qty: 3.00 
Price: 28.9500 

Faucet Wrench 
Qty: 1.00 
Price: 3.2500 

Faucet Handle 
Qty: 1.00 
Price: 2.0000 

Hose/Tubing Clamp (Small) 
Qty: 8.00 
Price: 0.6500 

Bottle Opener - Starr Wall Mount 
Qty: 1.00 
Price: 5.9500 

Brush - Faucet Cap 
Qty: 3.00 
Price: 3.9500


Shipping: 66.99 
Total: 379.44 

Of course that shipping amount adjusts depending on what you have in your cart (weight and size wise) so just taps would have been less...


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Edak, taps, shanks, disconnects, gas manifolds, Bev Seal Ultra beer line all coming from The CHI Company as they use the USPS International Flat Rate Boxes so freight on nearly 20kg's was $82.00. The 3 taps were $20 cheaper than here so nearly paid for the freight, and the beer line worked out at just over $1 a meter, if you can find barrier line in Aus it will cost you about $4 a meter. Although I got a 100' roll so will have quite a bit left over I will prolly post some for sale when I finish my set up. However there is a delay on the shanks should be posted this week with any luck.

In the meantime I have set up a Beer Gun from my LHBS so I can dispense while I wait for the rest of the setup to arrive, I intend to set up a picnic system in the future so the gun will be used there.

I got the Regs from UBrewit in Albury as the connector between the regs only cost $5.50, although the tank adapter was a PITA to remove from the 2 regs. Had to use a vice and a spanner with some pipe as a lever to break the seal. The regs appear to work well although they only pass through regulated pressure so if you want to force carbonate it has to come off the first reg.

Kegs came from Homebrewingisfun on evilbay, a bit dinged but not too bad, although 1 came with 2 liquid posts, that confused me for a good while. The kegs were supposed to have a couple of seal kits with them but none of the small seals arrived (only the lid seals), the seller fixed that fairly quickly though.

More photos below!!

















Thanks,

Andrew.

Edited to add section about shipping delay.


----------



## db73

Hi all,

Started reading this post years ago and after some absence I thought I might post what I did for my keg set up

So some people might call it a kitchen I like to now call it a bar

I have cheated a bit by purchasing a kegerator from craftbrewer years ago. I wanted to build something around it.



This is where it started



Made some marine ply boxes



Varnished them



Got my hands on some recycled timber and laminated the old timber frames together



One done!



Clear coating the benchtops





Finished product. (Almost)

Going to make some stainless steel splash backs

I also have an Andale 3 tap T Bar font that I might fit in the future. Problem is that it's missing the snaplocks and I would also need tap shanks as well. At $60 a pop makes them worth more than what I paid for the font. If anyone knows of second hand ones, I could be interested.


----------



## stakka82

Look's great, love the timber.


----------



## Edak

Great job db73. You have turned what was once a drab corner into something wonderful and practical.


----------



## Camo6

Looks fanfarkintastic db73. Quality work.


----------



## Smokomark

db73 said:


> I also have an Andale 3 tap T Bar font that I might fit in the future. Problem is that it's missing the snaplocks and I would also need tap shanks as well. At $60 a pop makes them worth more than what I paid for the font. If anyone knows of second hand ones, I could be interested.


A mate got some s/hand snaplocks yesterday from Andale at Coorparoo $20 ea


----------



## sean83

smokomark said:


> A mate got some s/hand snaplocks yesterday from Andale at Coorparoo $20 ea


Haha big Dan sounds like a proud man must be telling everyone


----------



## citizensnips

that's a really nice looking corner you got there mate, the recycled top finish is awesome


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Mine should maybe be in how not to drill a hole in a fridge thread after looking at some of the beauties here.


----------



## Edak

I love the adhesive insulation stuck to the door  Almost looks art-deco


----------



## Mick74

I finished my keezer on Wednesday night and had my first pour last night......perfect.

I just knocked together a collar as it'll be living in the garage but I didn't skimp on the important stuff - she 'aint pretty but she's got nice eyes  The taps are off centre to allow a fourth tap some time down the line.

I got my kegs a month or so ago so I had 2 already filled and naturally carbed so I just connected them up and they were good to go.






My very first pour.....


----------



## mcstaga

Hey Muddy,
I have you keezer`s brother here
With Ghetto Drip tray!


----------



## Yob

Bit of a go with the spray can yesterday got me this.. Going to trim it up with some Aluminium strips to bling it up some in due course.


----------



## punkin

You've done well. i'd swear that was done in chalk


----------



## barefoot

I'm not sure if anything like this has ever been done before, but I've decided to call my little setup, a ferkegerator! That's a fermentor, keg and refrigerator all together.

Pictures can do all the talking, but basically, I can serve beer at 2 degrees and ferment at between 15 and 20 degrees depending on my adjustment, all in the same fridge. I can ferment two brews, or I can ferment one and secondary one, or ferment one and store three (in 20l jerry cans) etc. There is enough room for glass storage in the fermenting side as well which was a nice little bonus, and enough room in the keg side for some other stuff.

Fridge cost me $100.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

That's awesome. 
Was it a pain In the arse setting it up to control the temp of each side individually?


----------



## barefoot

Liam_snorkel said:


> That's awesome.
> Was it a pain In the arse setting it up to control the temp of each side individually?


Only the keg side is controlled directly (STC1000), the fermenting side is adjustable using the "coldness dial" which I guess is merely a vent to the freezer side.


----------



## vortex

I'm part way through setting up my flooded font for, uh, flooding. I've got hoses etc ready to be hooked up and a 5L reservoir in my keg freezer for the cold water, but I'm just wondering what pumps people are using to pump the cold water. Ideally it should be something quiet if possible and works with 1/2" / 12.7mm hoses. I will be running the beer lines with the coolant lines and insulating the lot (DIY Andale Python  )

The plan is to put the pump on a timer and only run it a few hours a night to keep the font and lines cool, not interested in glycol or using an expensive chiller type deal given it's an occasional use home setup.


----------



## mckenry

vortex said:


> I'm part way through setting up my flooded font for, uh, flooding. I've got hoses etc ready to be hooked up and a 5L reservoir in my keg freezer for the cold water, but I'm just wondering what pumps people are using to pump the cold water. Ideally it should be something quiet if possible and works with 1/2" / 12.7mm hoses. I will be running the beer lines with the coolant lines and insulating the lot (DIY Andale Python  )
> 
> The plan is to put the pump on a timer and only run it a few hours a night to keep the font and lines cool, not interested in glycol or using an expensive chiller type deal given it's an occasional use home setup.


Hi vortex,
I use a pond pump. Its quiet, submersible, and handles a good volume. Not sure exactly, but with 12mm hose theres probably 7 or 8 L/min (very rough guess). Its plenty anyway.
Also, not required to run it on a timer overnight. Just fire it up a few minutes before you want to pour. The font gets cold very quickly.
That is unless you have a really long beer line and too much beer will get warm overnight?


----------



## PeteQ

From





To




Excellent birthday present from SWMBO

I'm having foaming issues at the moment but everyone seems to talk these guys up so I'm sure it's just teething issues

Cheers and have a great long weekend


----------



## Cocko

PeteQ said:


> I'm having foaming issues at the moment but everyone seems to talk these guys up so I'm sure it's just teething issues




Awesome mate.


What foaming issues? Are you adjusting the flow?

If your beer is highly carbed you may need to restrict flow a fair bit.... It may be a slow pour but end up a perfect pour... Ultimately, whay you are after yeah?

Pay off for metres of line I guess.

Looks amazing!


----------



## Camo6

^ This. The only time I get excessive foaming is if I've let the keg overcarb a bit.


----------



## 431neb

barefoot said:


> Only the keg side is controlled directly (STC1000), the fermenting side is adjustable using the "coldness dial" which I guess is merely a vent to the freezer side.


If an STC was used to run a little computer fan or similar over the coldness vent, your fermenter temps could perhaps be controlled more accurately. I love the idea of using these fridges but I would want that temp in the fridge to be buttoned down to a tight range. Do all of these double door suckers work using that venting system or do some have separate refrigeration pumps for each side? I don't know much about fridges as many can probably tell.


----------



## PeteQ

Cocko said:


> Awesome mate.
> 
> 
> What foaming issues? Are you adjusting the flow?
> 
> If your beer is highly carbed you may need to restrict flow a fair bit.... It may be a slow pour but end up a perfect pour... Ultimately, whay you are after yeah?
> 
> Pay off for metres of line I guess.
> 
> Looks amazing!


I've only had them installed for 2 days. Last night and the night before I restricted the flow all the way off, opened the tap then slowly let it run into the glass until I thought the tap was cold and then slowly opened it up to have half a glass of head and half beer pouring very very slowly.

I should mention I haven't changed any settings at all, 3 metres 5mm ID line, 14psi or 100kpa and 4 degrees. Perfect pour with the brumbies, shit pour with the Perlicks.

Also I can hear the turbulence when I pour at any restriction, kind of like a 'ssshhhhhh' sound... Can anyone else comment on this?

I was playing around with it a lot last night and didn't want to waste any beer so plenty of small sampling = quite dusty today...

Cheers

EDIT Just changed the line length on one of the kegs to about 1.2m, PERFECT pour... weird? Maybe it needs that pressure to work correctly?


----------



## Edak

Less length fixed it? That's strange... Usually is the other way around...


----------



## PeteQ

Edak said:


> Less length fixed it? That's strange... Usually is the other way around...


Yep, now back to pouring half head half beer unless I restrict it to about a schooner a minute

Dropping lots of cash on nice taps to pour a shit beer is pretty frustrating. The compact head it pours is nice though!


----------



## humulus

PeteQ said:


> Yep, now back to pouring half head half beer unless I restrict it to about a schooner a minute
> 
> Dropping lots of cash on nice taps to pour a shit beer is pretty frustrating. The compact head it pours is nice though!


Im running 4 perlicks with 3m of 4mm line,maybe extend the lines or a smaller diameter beer line


----------



## Edak

Do you have gas bubbles in the beer line? That's the problem that I had, used a fan to blow up cold air to the lines. Problem solved now...


----------



## PeteQ

Edak you're a bloody genius!

I'm not entirely sure why I didn't see this earlier. Maybe I had the co2 in the lines earlier with the old taps but the perlicks don't handle the co2 in the lines so well?

Just checked the temps and it looks like there's a temp difference of nearly 5 degrees between the top and bottom of my kegerator.


----------



## Dan Pratt

PeteQ said:


> I should mention I haven't changed any settings at all, 3 metres 5mm ID line, 14psi or 100kpa and 4 degrees. Perfect pour with the brumbies, shit pour with the Perlicks.


100kp...thats way too much, it will get through the lines on 5kpa(only at a trickel though) 

I used to run mine heavy on about 75kpa but these days its at about 40kpa and the pressure is bang on for pouring a good pint.


----------



## PeteQ

Pratty1 said:


> 100kp...thats way too much, it will get through the lines on 5kpa(only at a trickel though)
> 
> I used to run mine heavy on about 75kpa but these days its at about 40kpa and the pressure is bang on for pouring a good pint.


Perlick recommend 1.2m of 4mm Id at 17psi or around 120kpa!!

at the end of this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwNSZ3utVM


----------



## Dan Pratt

PeteQ, 

Mate I was just suggesting an option based on what I have done. I should of clearly stated that with my previous post.

Referencing the YouTube clip then the hose is 1.2m of 9.5mm(3/8) hose not 4mm.


----------



## Natdene

Just wanted to share my latest project. While I am saving up for my three tap keggerator from CB for inside the house, I am setting up a fridge in the shed to store some kegs in at cold temps, and gas them up ready to swap over when one runs out inside. Have taken off the door liner and about to cut out the big lump in the middle and line with some sheet metal, then add a black board to the front as I will also slowly add four taps to the fridge so I can have some beers in the shed. Any tips?.


----------



## DarkFaerytale

you seem to know what your doing natdene, just read and re-read the wiki's on kegging, good source of info


----------



## Bizier

Is anyone here rocking a coffin style keezer? I searched but it did not yield much.
I am totally tempted to make one for the next iteration of household beer dispensing.


----------



## phoenixdigital

Bizier said:


> Is anyone here rocking a coffin style keezer? I searched but it did not yield much.
> I am totally tempted to make one for the next iteration of household beer dispensing.


Here is mine
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/235-kegging-setups/?p=939693

If I had my time again I would make a lighter less sturdy frame. I was clueless when it came to wood strength at the time and overbuilt it. No issues with the weight as its on wheels though.

Edit: Yeah looking at that model for the frame it is way over the top. None of it needs to hold any structural weight it is just a skin around the outside of the keezer. Also I never put in any of the diagonals in my final design.

Things to note I made the "skin" frame slightly larger than the keezer itself in order to allow the keezer to release heat. Plus there is about a 1cm gap from the top of the frame to the table top. Again to allow for heat to escape.


----------



## Mall

Got my keg King set up last night: 

















So far so good, I got the line (gas and Liquid) lengths right thanks to good advise in the forum. Seems carbonation is spot on at 8-10 psi for serving.

CO2 bottle sits around the back so there is space behing the kegs for Coopers Best Extra stout stubbies in an emergency.


----------



## 431neb

Anyone used an ice- cream fridge with the sliding doors on the top? I just inherited one.

Just dreaming up ideas for it. Will post pics tonight.

I'm thinking of building a cabinet / bench over it and fitting a font to that.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I recall someone here has one - the discussion might be in this thread.. somewhere..


----------



## 431neb

Here's my ice-cream fridge. I had intended to get a chest freezer and fit a font to the top but I can't resist something that is free. I don't even know if my kegs will stand upright in it yet. I think it had about 720 mm of upright room in it. I guess I could fit a collar. Open to suggestions.


----------



## Aces High

431neb said:


> Here's my ice-cream fridge. I had intended to get a chest freezer and fit a font to the top but I can't resist something that is free. I don't even know if my kegs will stand upright in it yet. I think it had about 720 mm of upright room in it. I guess I could fit a collar. Open to suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2455 - Version 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2456.jpg



Yep I picked up one with curved glass top. It took a fair bit of screwing around but it works well, I did get rid of the glass sliding doors altogether and build a new frame. It also sloped from back to front so I had to compensate for that too. Its a bit neater inside now. This was just the initial set up

This one fits 7 kegs plus a 9L & gas bottle on the hump

The main thing is that you still need to make it seal properly or you will get a lot of condensation forming inside


----------



## pk.sax

Can't wait for the beer to finish fermenting!


----------



## MashPaddler

Keggerator system finally set up. I know everyone has seen dozens of these but have to say I am stoked with it. 

Sturdy triple font (not the keg king one!) 
2 forward sealing perlicks
1 flow control fs perlick
harris dual regulator
quick disconnects and JG fittings throughout with valpar lines
font cooling fan (these things really work!)

I have an extra gas line split at the back of the fridge so I don't have to have the fridge open when rolling kegs, and to provide a line to the counter pressure filler. I think I will shop around for a four font so I can mount the filler permanently to the system. Kegging an amber ale today, can't wait.... 

Thanks to Ross and the team for helping put the fit out package together.


----------



## BadSeed

Fairly Standard, this is when it was brand new.











A bit more recent


----------



## DU99

Nice man cave :icon_drool2:


----------



## BadSeed

DU99 said:


> Nice man cave :icon_drool2:


Someone should start a "Show us your man cave" thread


----------



## donburke

BadSeed said:


> Someone should start a "Show us your man cave" thread


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64130-show-us-your-brew-cave/


----------



## Edak

BadSeed said:


> Someone should start a "Show us your man cave" thread





donburke said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64130-show-us-your-brew-cave/


Get ready for some intense jealousy induced depression...


----------



## Mall

Badseed, nice setup. You appear to have upgraded the taps. What did you go with and how was the install process.??

My taps at present are the bog standard plastic crap and whilst ok for now, I think I can do better.


----------



## Edak

Mall said:


> Badseed, nice setup. You appear to have upgraded the taps. What did you go with and how was the install process.??
> 
> My taps at present are the bog standard plastic crap and whilst ok for now, I think I can do better.


It would appear that he still has the same taps as he was supplied brand new. Perhaps the importer changed the taps.


----------



## BadSeed

Mall said:


> Badseed, nice setup. You appear to have upgraded the taps. What did you go with and how was the install process.??
> 
> My taps at present are the bog standard plastic crap and whilst ok for now, I think I can do better.





Edak said:


> It would appear that he still has the same taps as he was supplied brand new. Perhaps the importer changed the taps.


Yes, they are the ones that it came with.

The shop I got it from (cheapest around by $200) has long since shut down as he was a one man band operating about 1 street away from a hb "chain store" I think he couldn't come close to their prices for everyday items. He came up with the goods for my keggerator though.

I would like to change the handles though, something that would incorporate a label would be ideal.
Any ideas?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

try ebay for the handles


----------



## donburke

Liam_snorkel said:


> try ebay for the handles


quite sure craftbrewer had some that you could insert your own label


----------



## Edak

There are plenty available from chicompany.net and morebeer.com including ones into which you can insert print-outs and others which you can write on (the wooden ones). You need to sift through all of the crap ones though.

EDIT: forgot chi dont have the wooden ones, it's morebeer.


----------



## Mattress

BadSeed said:


> I would like to change the handles though, something that would incorporate a label would be ideal.
> Any ideas?


I got some of these of Ebay
A bit expensive, but saves a lot of fuckin around with printing labels etc.
My wife is the artist of the family and enjoys coming up with the designs.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300847388375?var=600080135202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## samhaldane

Does anyone know if those chalkboard handles fit on a standard three tap tower font?

I like them but am afraid the chalkboard parts will hit each other on my font.


----------



## peter.brandon

my set up currently :icon_drool2:


----------



## phoenixdigital

haldini said:


> Does anyone know if those chalkboard handles fit on a standard three tap tower font?
> 
> I like them but am afraid the chalkboard parts will hit each other on my font.


3.25” wide... I just measured up my 3 tap tower and there would definitely be overlap.


----------



## Khellendros13

I have ordered 4 spindles from here : http://www.hammersmith.com.au/hs_products/external-staircase-and-building-components/frieze-panels-and-spindles

Going to put a square bit of pine on top, stain it all with leftover stain and varnish from my keezer build, then use chalkboard paint on the square bit of pine.

$10 or so chalkboard taps 

Doing it this way, you could just make the chalkboard rectangle or oval shaped so you can fit 3 of them on a font.

Actually you could just chop this in half, width is only 45mm. http://www.hammersmith.com.au/hs_products/furniture-components/finials-and-spindles/as041r-450mm-spindle-pine


----------



## Edak

Khellendros13 said:


> I have ordered 4 spindles from here : http://www.hammersmith.com.au/hs_products/external-staircase-and-building-components/frieze-panels-and-spindles
> 
> Going to put a square bit of pine on top, stain it all with leftover stain and varnish from my keezer build, then use chalkboard paint on the square bit of pine.
> 
> $10 or so chalkboard taps
> 
> Doing it this way, you could just make the chalkboard rectangle or oval shaped so you can fit 3 of them on a font.
> 
> Actually you could just chop this in half, width is only 45mm. http://www.hammersmith.com.au/hs_products/furniture-components/finials-and-spindles/as041r-450mm-spindle-pine


Or of you look out for hard rubbish you can find those wooden chairs that have spun timber seat back, take out the spun bit and $0 for your wood...


----------



## Khellendros13

Edak said:


> Or of you look out for hard rubbish you can find those wooden chairs that have spun timber seat back, take out the spun bit and $0 for your wood...


I had no time at all to look this round. Saw some interesting stuff on the way to work, but just never got the time to do the rounds 
Great idea though.


----------



## pressure_tested

Any difference between this product: 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-SOLID-BRASS-SODA-STREAM-ADAPTOR-CO2-SODA-STREAM-BOTTLE-KEG-KIT-/251294856756?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3a82573634

And

https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=924

The price difference & this bit are the two reasons I ask: "This adaptor, unlike many inferior ones on the market, has been built with the correct threads to connect your regulator."


----------



## Liam_snorkel

looking at the pictures, the CB version appears to have twice as much thread on the regulator end.


----------



## GalBrew

Here is my setup after a recent rebuild. Covered the whole door in blackboard paint, perlick ss525s and a nice KK 16A temp controller (I had just turned it on, hence the 9.5C reading).


----------



## woodwormm

pressure_tested said:


> Any difference between this product:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-SOLID-BRASS-SODA-STREAM-ADAPTOR-CO2-SODA-STREAM-BOTTLE-KEG-KIT-/251294856756?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3a82573634
> 
> And
> 
> https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=924
> 
> The price difference & this bit are the two reasons I ask: "This adaptor, unlike many inferior ones on the market, has been built with the correct threads to connect your regulator."


never had an issue with my cheapie. 20 ish bucks is a sodastream co2 fill....


----------



## pk.sax

Inside of the kegerator I made. Nothing fancy.

It's so cold out there I don't even have it plugged in to power. Just drink as it pours at an ambient fridge temp this time of the year.


----------



## Cube

I have a ebay one. No issues at all.




pressure_tested said:


> Any difference between this product:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-SOLID-BRASS-SODA-STREAM-ADAPTOR-CO2-SODA-STREAM-BOTTLE-KEG-KIT-/251294856756?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3a82573634
> 
> And
> 
> https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=924
> 
> The price difference & this bit are the two reasons I ask: "This adaptor, unlike many inferior ones on the market, has been built with the correct threads to connect your regulator."


----------



## Bennigan

Newbie here,
Just wondering if you guys have any recommendations on where to buy kegerator conversion kits?
Cheers


----------



## pk.sax

What kit buddy? There are some bits and pieces and a number of alternatives to everything depending on preferences.

Go through the thread and pick out a look or function you like and ask if you can't find those bits.


----------



## phoenixdigital

Bennigan said:


> Newbie here,
> Just wondering if you guys have any recommendations on where to buy kegerator conversion kits?
> Cheers


I would do what PracticalFool suggested and have a look through this thread.

There are some basic ready to go kits though from Brewers Choice.
http://brewerschoice.com.au/shop/kegs-and-keg-sets/keg-mate-with-double-font-package/

Craftbrewer also have all the bits and pieces you need too
start with the fridge - https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3615
beer font - https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1116
co2 bottle - not sure if they sell them
regulator - https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=751
3x kegs - https://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=898

You will need fittings but they will help you kit it all out.


----------



## stretch69

Hey mate, I'm not sure about 'kits' I did mine by getting the bits and pieces together, ie co2 bottle, taps, kegs, lines,post connections, etc, 

There are plenty of kegerators all made up and ready to go, it just comes down to what exactly you want, 

I made a 'keezer' with a stc1000 controller, plenty of reading there

Basically my setup took a bit of work but I'm really happy with it now, I can fit 4 corny kegs plus the larger co2 bottle all inside my keezer and it's hooked up to a beer , beer on tap = awesome


----------



## Bennigan

Thanks for the replys.
The kit I was thinking of was basically just the individual components that phoenix digital linked, bundled together.
I'll suss out some more sites, and my local shop. It seems craftbeer is a popular site for this forum, so I'll definitely consider them, just need to do some more research.
Just picked up my fridge the other day.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Keep an eye on gumtree and eBay too - complete 2nd hand kits appear occasionally and you can pick up a good deal.


----------



## pk.sax

Well, if using a fridge, it can't be simpler. See pictures of my previous setup:











Basically, holes thru the wall, shanks, nipples or push in adapters for shank, taps, co2 bottle, gas reg, kegs, line, splitters, joiners, disconnects.

Ah yes, a non return valve on the gas line to protect the regulator from beer.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

This is my latest build. I have taken my alcoholism to the next level. With massive thanks to thecarbinator for his wood butchering expertise.


----------



## pk.sax

Porn alert!


----------



## NickB

Nice Dan. Those shanks look like a pain though...... Otherwise, I hate you more now......


----------



## keifer33

Looks sweet and I especially like the rounded corners on the collar, but those shanks will shank someone if they aren't careful


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Yeah I'm swapping them out for shorter ones soonish, otherwise it's all working well.


----------



## Jarthy

Killed my kegerator by drilling into a refrigerant line... so I saved this little fridge. It only has space for 2 kegs, but that's all I need.
Finally got my second tap installed last night.



DIY hard wood handles because I forgot to allow for freezer door clearance

Drip tray and gas lines are being installed this weekend


----------



## Khellendros13

Jarthy said:


> Killed my kegerator by drilling into a refrigerant line... so I saved this little fridge. It only has space for 2 kegs, but that's all I need.
> Finally got my second tap installed last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 20130807_222724.jpg
> DIY hard wood handles because I forgot to allow for freezer door clearance
> 
> Drip tray and gas lines are being installed this weekend


DIY wood handles are the best


----------



## shaunous

Jarthy said:


> Killed my kegerator by drilling into a refrigerant line... so I saved this little fridge. It only has space for 2 kegs, but that's all I need.
> Finally got my second tap installed last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 20130807_222724.jpg
> DIY hard wood handles because I forgot to allow for freezer door clearance
> 
> Drip tray and gas lines are being installed this weekend


Cut first, measure last


----------



## Jarthy

shaunous said:


> Cut first, measure last


Yeah lol :blush: but in the end i got this which is much better...

went to the green shed last night to get the bolts i needed for the drip tray... didn't buy long enough... when will i learn!


----------



## JDW81

King Brown Brewing said:


> This is my latest build. I have taken my alcoholism to the next level. With massive thanks to thecarbinator for his wood butchering expertise.


That is one serous set up KBB. It must be a full time job matching supply with demand.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Hell I struggle at times to keep all three of my taps loaded, 8 would be a nightmare!


----------



## Camo6

Second this. I promised to have some mates over when I've got four on tap but everytime I carb a new one another one blows.


----------



## Cocko

MastersBrewery said:


> Hell I struggle at times to keep all three of my taps loaded, 8 would be a nightmare!


Exact words. + 1


----------



## mrTbeer

My kegerator: feels silly calling it that.
2 taps
2 retractable drip trays
a whopping 6.4L of beer
takes commercial 'kegs' as well as my home brew ,haha.

The container with (feed me) written is sour dough yeast.


----------



## Yob

You keep vegemite in the fridge?

Freak


----------



## Liam_snorkel

also, what's reggae reggae sauce?


----------



## Yob

It's sauce for hippies... mon...


----------



## mrTbeer

I knew I shouldn't posted food. ;-)
reggae reggae sauce is for Jamaican JERK chicken, good stuff especially when cooked on bbq or 44 gallon drum.


----------



## beerbog

OT, vegemite lives in the pantry, it's like tomato sauce in the fridge, doesn't work! -_-


----------



## Camo6

You keep tomato sauce in the pantry? I suppose nothing could grow in that much sugar stored at ambient temps. h34r:


----------



## lukasfab

my sauce is always in the fridge once opened?????


----------



## djar007

I think I spy a squeeze tube of Vegemite in there too. Cant get enough of a good thing.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

djar007 said:


> I think I spy a squeeze tube of Vegemite in there too. Cant get enough of a good thing.


Just in case he runs out of S04.


----------



## DU99

Tap King !!!!!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

we need another tap king thread....


----------



## breakbeer

Tap King Vs ..........


----------



## shaunous

All my sauces stay in the pantry, if y'all get sick from what grows in a sauce bottle that's not kept at 4 or below, we'll maybe just give up . The only thing that really shouldn't live in the fridge is honey, man that sucks when u go to make a honey sandwich and you accidentally put it in the fridge, then the 1 minute sandwich takes 25minutes...


----------



## pyrosx

Also, while we're still commenting on mrTbeer's fridge contents:

Tomatos lose a huge amount of flavour when stored in the fridge, and their texture suffers as well. There's a fair chance they've already been refrigerated by whatever shop you bought them from though, and the flavour change is permanent... but they'll still taste better if they're at room temperature, and the texture issue is a gradual one. 

Besides, they're a fruit (if you ignore the corrupt american FDA) - put them with the apples!


----------



## Dan Dan

Or just throw them out. Those things are disgusting....


----------



## Dan Dan

Where do you live MrTbeer?


----------



## punkin

I keep vegemite in the fridge, and most sauces. If in doubt read the label.
Tomatoe, bbq, soy and relish (worcetershire) stay in the cupboard, all my chinese and chilli sauces stay in the fridge.

The son does call me a freak for the Vegemite thing, they musta changed the label at some stage as it used to say keep refridgerated and now doesn't.
It doesn't change the usabillity of it though.


----------



## mrTbeer

My fridge is bigger than pantry, that's why Vegemite lives there.


----------



## tim0850

my bar and brewroom


----------



## MastersBrewery

I know hate is a very strong word .... but hey I've worked in commercial bars that were as sexy as that


Ed: typo .... yeah typing classes, it's on the list


----------



## jameson

Hi all just woundering for those of you that have chesties. How hard is it to roll them about with 6 kegs in them? I have my font arriving tomorrow after 6 months of looking and 6 weeks of waiting. In this time I have ran so many bar builds and ideas through my head. I am looking for a build similar to bats but I was looking to have font and drip tray fixed on timber that has been cut from the shelf. So I can still have glasses behind the font. If that makes sense I confuse my self at the best of times. Thanks Jameson


----------



## NickB

I wouldn't try mate. 6 kegs full would easily be 120kg, plus the freezer. Maybe look at putting the freezer on tracks or something?


----------



## jameson

Your right NickB only problem is the freezer is 900mm high perfect hight for the bar shelf will have a look on line for a alternative. Wheels or tracks. Hope your keeping good by the way.


----------



## Khellendros13

jameson said:


> Your right NickB only problem is the freezer is 900mm high perfect hight for the bar shelf will have a look on line for a alternative. Wheels or tracks. Hope your keeping good by the way.


I made a bottom collar for my keezer and screwed on 4 castors. Easy to move it around.


----------



## brewologist

Hey All,

Finally got around to knocking up this jockey box for an upcoming 4x4 trip to the high country. 

I used a keg king jockey box kit and a 22L Waeco esky.

Nice and compact for a camping trip. I haven't tried it out yet but I'm hoping it will serve up some cold beer. I might have to test it out this arvo.







Cheers,


----------



## mrTbeer

Looks good. Does the keg go in an esky too?


----------



## Helles

brewologist said:


> I'm hoping it will serve up some cold beer.


I got the same esky with 2 coils 2 taps one inside the other it works a treat


----------



## brewologist

mrTbeer said:


> Looks good. Does the keg go in an esky too?


Nah.... the keg stays outside the esky. Ice+ss coil chills the beer to serving temp. Haven't tested it yet but I'm hoping to serve up tasty home brew while camping. I will chill and carb the keg before leaving home. 



helles said:


> I got the same esky with 2 coils 2 taps one inside the other it works a treat


Good news. Thanks for the info helles. Do you use straight ice or make a slurry? I wasn't sure if packing straight ice in there would freeze the beer line.

Cheers

Edit: please post a pic/link to the two tap rig


----------



## Helles

I fill coil with water first add ice then pour beer 
Line did freeze beer once but that was before I used water first
Hasn't happened since


----------



## boonchu

Here's some photos of the keggerator upgrade, I used a piece of huon pine as the facia


----------



## Matty3450

Hi all I've just finished my beer fridge 350 ltr chest freezer with 4 tap cobra font reticulated with pond pump ill try upload a couple of pictures


----------



## Edak

You can with android. Use full version of the page, use file browser to attach


----------



## pk.sax

You can with iphone too. Same deal as above. It a pretty slow though. I recommend using the photobucket app to upload and then use the img tag link from there to insert here.


----------



## Matty3450

Pictures of new bar fridge


----------



## MastersBrewery

Nice lookin bar setup Matty, do you have pic's of the build process?


----------



## Batz

boonchu said:


> Here's some photos of the keggerator upgrade, I used a piece of huon pine as the facia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steve 331.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> steve 328.jpg



Very nice, are they Country Brewer tap handles?

Batz


----------



## DarkFaerytale

looks good matty, this makes me want to fix up mine, good time to do it since i am dismanteling it to move. what did you use for the lid? any pics of the inside? and also, did it come with wheels or did you add your own?


----------



## ben_sa

I too like those handles... :beerbang:


----------



## Matty3450

hi guys

Unfortunately I dont have any picture from the build as my Iphone crashed and lost them all but what I can say is it was extremely easy to build.

Firstly the top is a standard bunnings benchtop purchased for $99 bucks unfortunately it wasnt quit wide enough so i cut it in half lengthwise and glued a piece of jarrah (still have nearly half benchtop for another project), once glued it was screwed onto the lid. I then mitred and fixed Meranti timber to the edge of the lid with stainless screws then varnished.

The body of freezer was painted with blackboard paint using a foam roller.

Purchased 4 caster wheels from bunnings and screwed directly to the base of freezer.

Inside i can comfortably fit 5 kegs and the co2 bottle, currently have a 4 gas manifold and all new flexible micromatic beer and gas lines.

10 Litre container with water and pond pump hooked up to font.

Keg king 16 Amp temp controller.

May concider a fan for inside to circulate air at a later stage but so far freezer rarely runs so quite happy.

Ill take some inside pictures tonight


----------



## Matty3450

As requested pictures of inside of keg fridge


----------



## Edak

Flexible line looks the goods. I am curious why you put clamps on the gas but not the beer line? They both theoretically hold the same pressure...


----------



## sgtpinky

Edak said:


> I am curious why you put clamps on the gas but not the beer line?


Looks like those tubes on the tap ends are jammed on pretty tight and decent amount of length as well - compared to the small barbs on the manifold adapter.

Matty3460, would you say flooding the font with water is important, based on your experience? Is the main issue to prevent foaming?


----------



## Edak

sgtpinky said:


> Looks like those tubes on the tap ends are jammed on pretty tight and decent amount of length as well - compared to the small barbs on the manifold adapter.


I was looking at the small barbs on the disconnects...


----------



## tiprya

You'll know if you have a leak on the beer side, not as easy to tell on the gas side.

That said, if one of the lines came off the disconnect, it would be a right mess.


----------



## DarkFaerytale

looks fantastic matty thanks for the pics and info


----------



## Matty3450

Hi all, flooded font to date doent make alot of difference, bit of wank factor really but when it warms up a bit more im sure it will. I dont think the water alone will be much good in summer but will need to wait and see.

In regards to the beer and gas lines I may put clamps on the liquid lines but in my past experiance with my previous keg fridge they are not needed. Im paranoid about my gas as ive had leaks in the past but also understand if my beer lines leak I will not only loose gas but also my beer.

Ill see how I go.

now for another project!!


----------



## JaseH

Matty3450 said:


> Pictures of new bar fridge


Nice, very similar to mine!

I like the font - was tossing up between that and the twin fonts when I did mine.


----------



## scottfrompubs

Hi all,

some nice setups here. Just finished my own keezer. Borrowed a few ideas from a few of you, so thank you. 
before:





after


----------



## leighaus

nice setup scott.. whats your total costing if you dont mind my asking? looking to do the same thing essentially.


----------



## scottfrompubs

leighaus said:


> nice setup scott.. whats your total costing if you dont mind my asking? looking to do the same thing essentially.


$100 for the fridge second hand
Free timber thanks to Donske
Bottle opener was a gift also
$20 including postage for a cheap chinese temperature controller 
$160 for the manifold, keg seal kits, taps and fittings from keg king, although I already had 2 disconnects and need another 4
$120 for kegs from Craftbrewer
$20 for castors from big green shed
cant remember about the bottle and regulator, bought it about 2 years ago from the LHBS as a package with two kegs, line and gun for I think $450?
$15 Maple stain, quater tin used
$15 satin varnish quater tin used
$20 for two cans of gloss black spray paint
$10 for plastic primer (white plastic grill and trim looked horrible)
$10 for chalkboard spray paint.

It adds up when you look at it, but because I bought piece by piece I was able to get it all past SWMBO's budget.

Cheers


----------



## leighaus

Yea I was on night shift last night so going through the maths. I'm looking at over 700 bucks to diy a setup keezer. Considering I was trying to save money,the pre made kegerators are starting to build appeal. 

Maybe I'll just get the fridge and bottles and a cheap Pluto to start with.then pimp it up with fonts/taps/manifolds once the boss forgets how much money this has cost me.


----------



## jonnir

Wow, that's good to see the costing. I've been picking bits and pieces up cheap slowly. 

To see the costing thou is really good because it makes the decision easier to either go real slow and find things for good prices or just buy a pre made one lol


----------



## scottfrompubs

Yeah slowly picking up bits and pieces is the way to go for sure. Keeping your eyes on the buy and sell of this forum and on ebay and gumtree for bargains, being a member of your local club etc. All good ways of getting cheap stuff.


----------



## Yob

And building your own is priceless and completely unique, it also costs roughly (give or take a little bit) the same to pimp out a 2 keg freezer as it does a 4 or 6 keg freezer, I've been looking at my 700l freezer with hungry eyes.. One day.. One day.. lol


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Imagine the the keezer set up this would make, could have an awesome row of taps along the front.





Here it is on evilbay ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Large-Freezer-/161108473162?pt=AU_Business_Industrial_Restaurant_Catering_Equipment&hash=item2582d0354a


----------



## Donske

I can't believe how well that timber came up Scott, it's given me some ideas about actually doing something with my set up, paint, stain timber and add a second font.


----------



## scottfrompubs

that would make the king of keezers mmmyummybeer! Just imagine trying to keep that many kegs full!

cheers again Donske! Can't wait to see and test out the results!


----------



## Yob

One of the MB club members has a 10 or 12 tap keezer.. it's a thing of wonderment :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dan Pratt

I have finished my recent bar upgrade from a single tap font to a 4 tap flooded font with 4 kegs 

Before I had the same bar and below was a fermentation fridge and the keg fridge side by side that ran to a single tap.

Here is the new 4 tap system; ( still got to mount the gas manifold )


----------



## chug!chug!

Just a little cutie pie!
I unscrewed the U shaped freezer and bent it down to the back.
I need to cut out half an inch on each side of shelf slots/insulation to fit 2 kegs.
Any issues?


----------



## leighaus

just bought a eurotag for $50...





It has a somewhat stuffed hinge, but is otherwise perfect. Which suits a Keezer perfectly.

Also bought the STC 1000 last night... Getting closer to the holy grail... next i have to sneak a couple of kegs and regulator into the house without the boss knowing...


----------



## Cocko

I am tipping 4 kegs, maybe 6 if you go a high collar and use the hump!

God speed, son, God speed.


----------



## Batz

leighaus said:


> just bought a eurotag for $50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a somewhat stuffed hinge, but is otherwise perfect. Which suits a Keezer perfectly.
> 
> Also bought the STC 1000 last night... Getting closer to the holy grail... next i have to sneak a couple of kegs and regulator into the house without the boss knowing...


Perfect!
One mans rubbish is another's brewers dream.

Batz


----------



## macca05

Hey all,
Thought I would add mine to this thread. It is a 3 keg setup and I was able to keep one shelf in the fridge which allows me to my bottled beers and other stuff.
from memory this is what it cost me to setup
Fridge from gumtree - $150 (was only a year old)
3 kegs, 1 tap, regulator - $200
2 new taps - $70
Drip Tray $60
Also had to buy 2 sets of Disconnects and hoses etc
Total was about $600
I am very interested in actually building a keezer as they hold more kegs 





















Sorry about the photo's. From my shitty old Iphone 4.

Cheers
Macca


----------



## scottfrompubs

leighaus said:


> just bought a eurotag for $50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a somewhat stuffed hinge, but is otherwise perfect. Which suits a Keezer perfectly.
> 
> Also bought the STC 1000 last night... Getting closer to the holy grail... next i have to sneak a couple of kegs and regulator into the house without the boss knowing...



good form mate! Looks the goods alright. easily fit 4 kegs with a collar at least


----------



## Diggs

chug!chug! said:


> Just a little cutie pie!
> I unscrewed the U shaped freezer and bent it down to the back.
> I need to cut out half an inch on each side of shelf slots/insulation to fit 2 kegs.
> Any issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20130918_163720.jpg


I did the same thing for my brew fridge, but I find that when I cc it freezes the back and the front doesnt get down to temp very well.

I wanted to play with a few different positions for the cooler, but im scared ill break the piping.


----------



## woodwormm

Diggs said:


> I did the same thing for my brew fridge, but I find that when I cc it freezes the back and the front doesnt get down to temp very well.
> 
> I wanted to play with a few different positions for the cooler, but im scared ill break the piping.


try a pc fan in the fridge.. a bit of air recirculation should help.


----------



## Diggs

printed forms section said:


> try a pc fan in the fridge.. a bit of air recirculation should help.


Thanks for the suggestion, although without explicit instructions the chances of electrocuting myself (or someone else for that matter) is quite high.


----------



## timmi9191

Pc fans run on 12v or sometimes 5v.. Ever put a 9v battery on your tongue? Did u live to tell the tell??


----------



## Cocko

I did and I died.


----------



## yum beer

Farewell Cocko........insert funeral march here.


----------



## Diggs

timmi9191 said:


> Pc fans run on 12v or sometimes 5v.. Ever put a 9v battery on your tongue? Did u live to tell the tell??


Will have a look into it then!


----------



## punkin

timmi9191 said:


> Pc fans run on 12v or sometimes 5v.. Ever put a 9v battery on your tongue? Did u live to tell the tell??



Volts won't kill you, it's the current that does the trick.

Plenty dead from low voltage high amp kicks.


----------



## scon

Ok. So I'm setting up my kegging system and I seem to have run into a bit of a road block connecting my beer lines to my taps.

I bought the taps and font from a reverse garbage kind of place here in Canberra for $40 which was an absolute steal - or at least will be if I can figure out how to put it together. It consisted of a 4 tap font, 4 x fatlocks, 3 x taps and 2 of those things you put your beer labels on so you know which beer is in which tap.

However I'm having trouble connecting the actual beer lines to the fatlocks - more accurately, I'm having trouble removing the existing beer lines. Here are some pictures. 

This is the entire tap assembly pulled apart:





This is the end where I'm trying to remove the beer lines:





And this is where it attaches to the font:





Now obviously the beer line is being held in by that brass bolt, but try as much as I can I can't budge that bolt - it wont even move after some WD-40. It's the same on the other three connectors (though the beer line has been cut off with only a few millimeters on those ones.) So my question: is there some sort of trick to removing these or is there a replacement part I can get so that I can connect the tap via other means.


----------



## [email protected]

G'day Scon,

I am no expert, not ever having anything to do with these fittings. Are they perhaps left handed thread on the brass nut, although this seems unlikely as they would tend to loosen when you did up the other thread. The only other thing I would suggest is that it may be like a John Guest fitting where you have to press the brass nut in to pull the line out.

Hope this helps. 

Regards,

Andrew.


----------



## leighaus

i was going to suggest the same... might be a lefty tighty situation.


----------



## wood88

The nut does come off just replaced my beer lines.
Mine wouldn't budge as well, I cut the beer line short, soaked it in boiling water for about 10min then used a socket to loosen it

This was on an Andale font

Hope this helps


----------



## leighaus

I'm going for a coffin style setup with two perlic flow control taps on the coffin.. what kind of shank/fastening should I use for something thin like a coffin wall? I'm going mfl disconnects on the kegs.

Does a perlick come with any fittings?


----------



## CoopsOz

Good score Scon, I'm always at Revolve looking for bargains......I would have been all over those too.


----------



## scon

Yeah... I think I'll need to get a socket wrench and a vice to get this off. Thanks all... will let you know of the progress once it's all up and running.


----------



## djar007

It doesnt push through does it scon? I had an andale like that and it had an olive in the end of it. The beer line pushed through from memory. But my memory isnt that amazing.So quite possibly I am wrong. But I am certain there is an olive on the end of that line.


----------



## scon

djar007 said:


> It doesnt push through does it scon? I had an andale like that and it had an olive in the end of it. The beer line pushed through from memory. But my memory isnt that amazing.So quite possibly I am wrong. But I am certain there is an olive on the end of that line.



An olive is one of those little expanding pieces of metal yeah? It looks like it may have that, but it's definitely not pushing through.

This is it from the other side, the round ring in the middle appears to be metal:





Another (clearer) photo - click for larger:





So I'm 90% sure the I have to remove the brass bolt and then there'll be an olive on it which I'll need to push through... I'll go to bunnings tonight and see if I can get a wrench or something that'll be able to remove it.


----------



## tim0850

some pics of my 8 keg keezer. 5 taps, 5 different beers and 3 reserves being carbonated. (a little bit of food as well)


----------



## scottfrompubs

No wonder this is my favorite thread on the forum! Nice one temperence


----------



## scon

Just in case anyone else in the future has the same problems I had, I managed to get the bolt out of two of the font connectors using a 9/16" spanner and used some rubber matting we use to put under chopping boards when prepping food so I could actually grip the thing.

This is what it looks like when dissassembled. I have two of the little olive's in this picture so you can see it with and without the hose.


----------



## djar007

Nice work scon. Thats the little bugger I was talking about. But different setup to the one I had. Least you can clean it up nice and thread tape the nut for next time.


----------



## scon

Yeah. Thinking I'll soak the lot (minus the rubber bits) in some hot sodium percarbonate and then hit it with a toothbrush, then tape it up and put it back together.


----------



## beer-head

Bar and keezer setup finally done in time for summer. Freezer was $70 and holds 4 kegs! Absolutely loving it!


----------



## Cocko

beer-head said:


> Bar and keezer setup finally done in time for summer. Freezer was $70 and holds 4 kegs! Absolutely loving it!



Oh. My. God.


Awesome, beer-head!!


:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## scon

Nice work, love the integration of the STC into the bar.


----------



## shaunous

beer-head said:


> Bar and keezer setup finally done in time for summer. Freezer was $70 and holds 4 kegs! Absolutely loving it!


Awesome job beer-head, superb!!!


----------



## Natdene

My four tap keggerator nearly finished, just need drip tray, to go with my three tap keggerator which I have inside the house ready for my wife's 40th birthday bash in December


----------



## Camo6

Neat build. More pics please.


----------



## timmi9191

+1 for more pics.. Super neat build natdene


----------



## punkin

That's really good thinking there, if you glue another piece of timber across the middle it will give you somewhere to mount the drip tray too.

Accentuate the old style screen door look.


----------



## Diggs

timmi9191 said:


> +1 for more pics.. Super neat build natdene


Ditto, just picked up a free fridge and would love to have it looking this good!


----------



## Batz

Diggs said:


> Ditto, just picked up a free fridge and would love to have it looking this good!


I like it as well, nice concept, you'll quickly have a following. 

Batz


----------



## Natdene

Thanks for the thumbs up guys!
I will try and take some more photos for you but there's not much to it.
It's a 6mm thick board of mdf primed then with three coast of black board paint with left over decking boards around the outside. Screwed the decking board through from the back of the mdf. 
The taps hold the board to the fridge with a bit a silicone at the bottom to hold it place


----------



## Diggs

Does it curve with the convex of the door (the mdf), or is it flush in the middle and a little proud on either side?


----------



## Natdene

Hi Diggs,
Yep nice and tight in the middle and a little space either side, taps are @ 100mm centres with about 130mm to the edge of the decking board


----------



## Hawko777

scon said:


> Just in case anyone else in the future has the same problems I had, I managed to get the bolt out of two of the font connectors using a 9/16" spanner and used some rubber matting we use to put under chopping boards when prepping food so I could actually grip the thing.
> 
> This is what it looks like when dissassembled. I have two of the little olive's in this picture so you can see it with and without the hose.


Those threads look a little tatty. Make sure you clean both the female and male threads with a thread file/needle file/emery paper to take away any rough edges and gauling. Otherwise it will bind up again. Two winds of teflon tape helps a little for ease of removal later if needed.
nice work.


----------



## scon

Booo.... so it appears that my setup has a leak. And now my CO2 bottle is empty. It didn't even carbonate a single beer - so sad.

So what's the best way to find the leak? Submerge various parts in water? For parts like the regulator etc where that's going to be hard put some soapy water on it?

Also, for barbed connections, is a clamp required to ensure it's airtight?


----------



## shaunous

Should be able to hear the leaks if it's gone that fast, mine had a tiny leak couple of weeks ago and I could hear it with my brother revving the crap outa his land cruiser just outside my shed. 

On the clamp thing, yes fit clamps to all barbs under pressure, I use re-usable worm drive clamps (standard automotive clamps), way better and all u need is a screw driver and u can use them as many times as u want.

Once u clamp all the lines, put a lil dish washing liquid in with a heap of water in a coke bottle, shake the bee-jeebus outa it and then spray the foam around all the joints, you'll see if there is a leak.

Shaun...


----------



## Mall

Hi all, after advice please. My Keg King unit:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/albums/gallery/album_1032/gallery_27971_1032_414051.jpg has the standard taps, plastic.

They tend to drip quite a bit so I will replace. If I go with Perlcik 525s, can I replace the collar too? The plastic collar is not durable and having to undo and re-do to fix leaks has burred to holes for the wrench to fit into.


----------



## Cube

I'm after a three tower font and taps. PM me when you are getting rid of them both or just the taps mate. Cheers




Mall said:


> Hi all, after advice please. My Keg King unit:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/albums/gallery/album_1032/gallery_27971_1032_414051.jpg has the standard taps, plastic.
> 
> They tend to drip quite a bit so I will replace. If I go with Perlcik 525s, can I replace the collar too? The plastic collar is not durable and having to undo and re-do to fix leaks has burred to holes for the wrench to fit into.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Picked this nifty fella on the weekend from a fellow AHBer (431neb)...

It looks like a little bit of a mod to the door trim and it will in fact fit 4 kegs in there.

All I need to do is sneak a purchase of a couple more taps past Mrs Grumpy and it becomes a sweet 4 tap thing of beauty.


Hold tight folks soon my little single tap bar fridge kegerator will be on the market.


----------



## Truman42

Added a third tap to my kegerator





Then worked out I can fit four kegs inside if I remove part of the door skin. Damn it now where am I going to put a fourth tap?...lol


----------



## Cocko

Truman said:


> Added a third tap to my kegerator
> 
> 
> Then worked out I can fit four kegs inside if I remove part of the door skin. Damn it now where am I going to put a fourth tap?...lol



Looks awesome mate... I run a 3 tap keezer and struggle to keep all taps pouring at once, due to time to brew... let alone different styles etc... am working on doing so atm, by drinking less, brewing more and basically being pretty rad... will have a constant flow by xmas.

So, just a thought - keep the 3 taps full and run a in fridge tap/bronco for the 4th, as a specialty type beer - as in, "Hey, do you like stout? - I will pour you one.." - open door use tap.

2c.


----------



## thedragon

Mall said:


> Hi all, after advice please. My Keg King unit:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/albums/gallery/album_1032/gallery_27971_1032_414051.jpg has the standard taps, plastic.
> 
> They tend to drip quite a bit so I will replace. If I go with Perlcik 525s, can I replace the collar too? The plastic collar is not durable and having to undo and re-do to fix leaks has burred to holes for the wrench to fit into.


This weekend I replaced one of the KK plastic taps that came included with my KK two tap font (looks the same as yours, although i have two holes in the font, not three).

The shank on the plastic tap is quite short, so it was a little fiddley to fit the longer shank of the SS tap. Replacing two of the taps would have be difficult without an adjustment to the collar that sits between the outside of the font and the tap.


----------



## thedragon

Truman said:


> Added a third tap to my kegerator


Looks like a great set up. 

What about a hidden tap on the exposed right hand side of the fridge. Like Cocko says: for a special brew.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yep same setup here - 4 kegs, 3 taps on the door. one keg with a bronco, usually something I don't want to run out as fast as the others.


----------



## Truman42

I like Cockos idea of using a Pluto on my fourth keg as that's what I used to have on my third keg when I only had two taps.

Plus I like the idea of.."Hey do you like a stout. I will pour you one."


----------



## keifer33

I guess having 3 taps and 4 kegs in the fridge would mean you can easily swap out and empty for a full and not feel the pressure of keeping 4 kegs full all the time. Kinda feel more relaxed about brewing knowing there isn't 8 kegs to keep and eye on.


----------



## Truman42

First I have to actually brew enough to fill four kegs. I usually only brew once a month so by the time I'm ready to fill the fourth I will have another one empty. Might have to increase my brewing schedule.


----------



## Dan Dan

Did you just use black spray paint on that,? Looks awesome.


----------



## Cocko

Truman said:


> First I have to actually brew enough to fill four kegs. I usually only brew once a month so by the time I'm ready to fill the fourth I will have another one empty. Might have to increase my brewing schedule.



:icon_offtopic: A couple of 'double brews' or back to backs will sort that out mate - tips:

If you have an immersion element - heat up strike temp IN your MT.. while running your HLT - hot water helps.
The second you have finished sparging, empty your MT and start your next strike water.. mash in during the boil.

You will be most of the way through your boil and half way through your second mash and so on etc blah blah blah....

Clean up the next day - just fill those cubes.

7 hours MAX.

Anyway, back on topic.

:super:


----------



## Nugget 81

Here is my KK Kegerator, which I recently upgraded from 2 taps to 3 taps.








Posted Yesterday, 09:26 PM



Mall said:


> Hi all, after advice please. My Keg King unit:
> 
> http://www.aussiehom...1032_414051.jpg has the standard taps, plastic.
> 
> They tend to drip quite a bit so I will replace. If I go with Perlcik 525s, can I replace the collar too? The plastic collar is not durable and having to undo and re-do to fix leaks has burred to holes for the wrench to fit into.


Since I only had the standard 2 tap font, I ended up replacing the lot (font, taps, shanks etc.). I got everything from
www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au (no affiliate)


----------



## Mall

Thanks Nugget. Ques: Did the font come pre-assembled, lines attached etc, if so might be worth getting new font to save the hassle of installing the lines..


----------



## Nugget 81

Hey Mall, nah mine didn't come pre-assemble. I guess give them a call to see what they can do for you. I know they sell an open ended tap tool, which make things pretty painless. I forgot to order one through them, so I was stuck using my standard tap tool which had to be fed over the beer line and into the font to tighten the faucets.


----------



## Mall

Thanks Nugget, order placed: 3 Perlick 525SS and 3 SS Shanks. Pics up when done..  :beerbang:


----------



## Truman42

Dan Dan said:


> Did you just use black spray paint on that,? Looks awesome.


Yeh mate just a few coats of black gloss, but dried each coat with a heat gun to bake the paint on and speed up the process.


----------



## thedragon

Nugget 81 said:


> Since I only had the standard 2 tap font, I ended up replacing the lot (font, taps, shanks etc.). I got everything from
> www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au (no affiliate)


Thanks for the link Nugget. Price for the 575SS looks good.


----------



## shaunous

Where is everyone buying the fat locks and all the gear to mount between the perlicks and your font? I realise this probably isn't the forum, but fuked if I can find them, everyone seems sold out. It's ok if you want a shank and barb, but tap to font adapters seem to be like hens teeth..


----------



## barls

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=827
Seem to be in stock to me


----------



## shaunous

barls said:


> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=827
> Seem to be in stock to me


Do I not need all 3 of these per Tap, seems very Exy, and also 2/3 are not in stock.
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=907
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=825
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=827

Or do I only require these 2, which is still close to double a Perlick tap itself.
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=827
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=907

Cheers,
Shaun.


----------



## scon

Just the second two shaunous. The adapter shank is included in the adaptor shank & coupling nut.


----------



## shaunous

scon said:


> Just the second two shaunous. The adapter shank is included in the adaptor shank & coupling nut.


Cheers Scon.

But still, Fark they be exy, but if that's what they normally go for.
Might even try the local hotel wholesales man, see what he can do.


----------



## Diggs

Cocko said:


> So, just a thought - keep the 3 taps full and run a in fridge tap/bronco for the 4th, as a specialty type beer - as in, "Hey, do you like stout? - I will pour you one.." - open door use tap.
> 
> 2c.


That's my whole kegging setup!


----------



## scon

You're not going to want to hear this, but I got 4 of those, with 3 taps and a font for $40 from a local reverse-garbage place. Has made the transition that much easier (not to mention cheaper).


----------



## shaunous

scon said:


> You're not going to want to hear this, but I got 4 of those, with 3 taps and a font for $40 from a local reverse-garbage place. Has made the transition that much easier (not to mention cheaper).


Your right, I hate you.....


----------



## Cube

Sweet - just ordered a three tap font with flow control perlicks for my kegerator. Pics when it happens.

http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/kegging-dispensing-accessories/fonts/product/53-stainless-steel-triple-font-with-perlick-545pc-flow-control-taps


----------



## Batz

Keep and eye on ebay Shaun, you may have to wait a little while but there come up fairly often. Oh you'll save a bundle as well


----------



## shaunous

Batz said:


> Keep and eye on ebay Shaun, you may have to wait a little while but there come up fairly often. Oh you'll save a bundle as well


Cheers Batz Man...


----------



## phoenixdigital

shaunous said:


> Cheers Scon.
> 
> But still, Fark they be exy, but if that's what they normally go for.
> Might even try the local hotel wholesales man, see what he can do.


What about this seller?

http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/kegging-dispensing-accessories/taps?page=2

I have never fully understood the myriad of fittings myself so apologies if none of these are what you want.


----------



## Donske

Cube said:


> Sweet - just ordered a three tap font with flow control perlicks for my kegerator. Pics when it happens.
> 
> http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/kegging-dispensing-accessories/fonts/product/53-stainless-steel-triple-font-with-perlick-545pc-flow-control-taps



I was looking at that yesterday, seems a great deal to me, I've already got a font but I may just buy that package myself and sell the old one.


----------



## Batz

There was a member here from Canberra who sold a lot of second hand stuff like this. I can't remember who he was, perhaps someone else may know.

Batz


----------



## Mall

From plastic to Perlicks. From Cheeky Peak Brewery. Thanks to Nugget81 for the heads up.


----------



## sp0rk

Batz said:


> There was a member here from Canberra who sold a lot of second hand stuff like this. I can't remember who he was, perhaps someone else may know.
> 
> Batz


I Believe that would be Dicko ACT?
I got my Lock In shanks and adapters from him
he hasn't been on since the end of August, though and was a bit tough to get a response from when he was online
I'll see if I can dig up his email


----------



## MrTwalky

temperence said:


> IMG_0090.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0093.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0095.JPGsome pics of my 8 keg keezer. 5 taps, 5 different beers and 3 reserves being carbonated. (a little bit of food as well)





Great set up! How many litres is this keezer? I'm tossing up between a fridge setup, keezer or a kegerator from cheeky peak brewery but not sure on the size needed (or which is best too).

Ideally I'd like 3-4 x 19L kegs with 3-4 taps on the front with CO2 sitting outside the fridge/freezer/whatever. Any ideas on size of appliances I'd be looking at?

Cheers.


----------



## Fents

Mall said:


> From plastic to Perlicks. From Cheeky Peak Brewery. Thanks to Nugget81 for the heads up.


Are they worth the $$$$$$$$? Im about to pull the trigger......


----------



## thrillho

GrumpyPaul said:


> Picked this nifty fella on the weekend from a fellow AHBer (431neb)...
> 
> It looks like a little bit of a mod to the door trim and it will in fact fit 4 kegs in there.
> 
> All I need to do is sneak a purchase of a couple more taps past Mrs Grumpy and it becomes a sweet 4 tap thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> post-25870-0-61789400-1379735263_thumb.jpg
> 
> Hold tight folks soon my little single tap bar fridge kegerator will be on the market.


From brewer to brewer it seems we have a line of useful little hand-me-downs...

My first kegging setup (still with bits and bobs to buy), courtesy of GrumpyPaul!


----------



## OzPaleAle

Sneaky Keg caddy I am working on for playing golf at a mates bucks party.


----------



## maldridge

^ That is way too awesome. Good work.


----------



## OzPaleAle

I'm anticipating some foam issues so may have to be a little light handed with the carbonation.


----------



## scottfrompubs

OzPaleAle said:


> Sneaky Keg caddy I am working on for playing golf at a mates bucks party.


You are a genius sir!


----------



## joshF

I'm in awe. That is ingenius! Maybe some wetsuit material wrapped around it, some ice and shitloads of salt with the ice. Should see you pouring cold ones for quite a while


----------



## OzPaleAle

Fortunately it will be in a fridge until just before we hit off but I expect to be out there a while\searching through trees and scrub especially if I'm playing.....
Wet suit, good idea, was thinking camping mat but wetsuit is probably easier to manoeuvre into the bag and hold ice water.


----------



## Linford

Evening all,

Long time listener, first time caller. Love a good forum and a great hobby.. Fishin, surfin, camping, shooting, drinking all at the same time. Bit of a foodie and after a summer of kits got introduced to BIAB by a good mate. 

Needed a new passion so dived right in, like i do with everything. Took the approach that the easier it is, the more I'm gunna enjoy it and the more I will do it so took my time gettin set up. Already had a nice little bar on the go and no room for keezer or the like so needed a remote set up with lines to bar. 

Whacked an old fridge in the next door room in the man cave, soldered up a half inch copper circuit from one fridge to another, glycol cooled from a freezer, beer lines wrapped around it to the font next door on the jump.

Remote font. Have had a few FWK'S through the set up to balance lines and all good. First AG just goin into secondary and dry hoppin this weekend and cookin the second brew.

Thanks for havin me. I'll be poppin up a bit. New to the iPad, would love a tip to get the photos up the right way in a post..p!ssin me off.

Rgds

Linford


----------



## Camo6

Wow. Planet Zootonk's orientation may differ but your processes look similar. Nanu Nanu, Linford.


----------



## joshF

Make sure you add plenty of salt (rock salt ideally) to the ice & water as this lowers the freezing point and will assist in keeping the keg a little bit colder!


----------



## Mall

Any advice?

My near new Keg King keggie has stopped cooling. The compressor churns away but the plate on the inside wall will not cool at all.

Anyone have any tips?


----------



## razz

Is it under warranty Mall?


----------



## Mall

Yep, June 2013. Called the guys a KK and as I got it through an Ebay merchant I have to direct queries his way. Problem is he takes many days to reply, email only...


----------



## Mall

Sorted..The guys at KK replaced the unit with a new one. If you buy from EvilBAy, you are responsible for transport there and back. :blink:


----------



## Cube

Oooh yeah. New bling bitches!

Super happy. Super shiny.


----------



## wood88

My Kegerator I finished off this afternoon...unfortunately the only keg i had was half full of cider and after tasting it, I'm pretty sure it had gone off.

Oh well happy i have finally finished it, now to brew some beers 




Costing:
Freezer Kelvinator KCM2100W $70
Mash Master Drip Tray $Free (CraftBrewer Promotion)
Andale 3 Way Font $150
3 19L Kegs $120 ($40 ea)
1 9L Keg $70
Regulator, 1.7L & 3.5L Gas Cylinder $80
4 way Gas Splitter with ShutOff Valves $50
Timber & Varnish $40
Metal Trim around freezer $FREE
SCT-1000 $16
Other Misc $50

Total: $511


----------



## jonnir

Man that looks smick! Thanks for the cost breakdown to.

I'm trying to piece together myself a kegerator ever so slowly just picking up bits and pieces for the right price! Looks like you got your regulator/gas cylinders for the right price!!


----------



## Edak

looking good wood, what taps are those and how much did you pay for them? Taps can often add significant cost (don't tell swmbo)


----------



## wood88

Cheers jonnir and Edak.
The taps came with the font, I think they are some style of the brumby, as they are built exactly the same except for the style.
They also use the same tap repair kit that the brumby uses.


----------



## Not For Horses

OzPaleAle said:


> Sneaky Keg caddy I am working on for playing golf at a mates bucks party.


That actually might make golf bearable.
Extra points for being ninja too.


----------



## Asha05

After brewing for a few years now, im about to jump into kegging. Here is the start of my kegerator build...more pics to follow...


----------



## maxim0200

nice job on the spray painting, i always find it takes abit of skill and patience to get a good eaven coat.


----------



## Batz

Cube said:


> Oooh yeah. New bling bitches!
> 
> Super happy. Super shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1237.jpg


Nice!


----------



## Asha05

maxim0200 said:


> nice job on the spray painting, i always find it takes abit of skill and patience to get a good eaven coat.


Yeah I suprised myself. If all goes to plan should be a nice addition to the outdoor area.


----------



## Amber Fluid

wood88 said:


> My Kegerator I finished off this afternoon...unfortunately the only keg i had was half full of cider and after tasting it, I'm pretty sure it had gone off.
> 
> Oh well happy i have finally finished it, now to brew some beers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0467.jpg
> 
> Costing:
> Freezer Kelvinator KCM2100W $70
> Mash Master Drip Tray $Free (CraftBrewer Promotion)
> Andale 3 Way Font $150
> 3 19L Kegs  $120 ($40 ea)
> 1 9L Keg $70
> Regulator, 1.7L & 3.5L Gas Cylinder $80
> 4 way Gas Splitter with ShutOff Valves $50
> Timber & Varnish $40
> Metal Trim around freezer $FREE
> SCT-1000 $16
> Other Misc $50
> 
> Total: $511


I'm amazed you got your STC for $16 total. Even though mine was only $15 incl p&h it was $30-$40 by the time I finished wiring it. Did the font come with taps, fittings and lines?... how many disconnects do you have?... nice find for a cheap reg and 2 gas bottles for $80. I think you may have factored out a few things though but who cares.... nice job really.


----------



## wood88

Amber Fluid said:


> I'm amazed you got your STC for $16 total. Even though mine was only $15 incl p&h it was $30-$40 by the time I finished wiring it. Did the font come with taps, fittings and lines?... how many disconnects do you have?... nice find for a cheap reg and 2 gas bottles for $80. I think you may have factored out a few things though but who cares.... nice job really.


yep $16 total for the STC for wiring I just used an old electrical lead. (didn't use an enclosure just mounted it at the bottom of the freezer)
Font came with the taps and the $150 included all the repair kits for the taps and FatLocks. 
I paid for beer and gas line, clamps and have 7 disconnects (got a few disconnects for free and my dad had a bit or spare beer line left over) So thats how I got to the $50 mark roughly haha
But yer I prob have still missed out on a couple small things but I think at most it would be an extra $50.

Cheers


----------



## battlesnake

The stc really should be in a box. It's not legal or safe to have live terminals out like that,


----------



## Grainer

OzPaleAle said:


> Sneaky Keg caddy I am working on for playing golf at a mates bucks party.


I want one !!


----------



## OzPaleAle

Took it for its maiden journey yesterday, worked a treat, cooled the keg down to ~2C in a fridge then took it out in the morning, it sat in my car until lunch when the golfing part of the day started an it was still nice and cold.
Made sure the carbing level was on the low side just in case, after dragging it for a while without serving for a little while the first pour was a little foamy at first but quickly came good.
On a side note turns out I am not very good at golf.... Although that became less important as the day progressed.


----------



## Dunkelbrau

My father in law is looking at putting a commercial font through the top of his keezer, we were both wondering how to fix it to the lid, because the weight is over 5kg, and it's flimsy steel sheet, I suggested a plank underneath the lid but that would look super ghetto haha


----------



## shaunous

OzPaleAle said:


> Sneaky Keg caddy I am working on for playing golf at a mates bucks party.


Sneaky Bastard, that's grand!


----------



## phoenixdigital

Jurt said:


> My father in law is looking at putting a commercial font through the top of his keezer, we were both wondering how to fix it to the lid, because the weight is over 5kg, and it's flimsy steel sheet, I suggested a plank underneath the lid but that would look super ghetto haha


You could screw a plank of wood to the top to make it a table?

I did this with mine and screwed 3 support pieces to the underside of the wood top which I in turn screwed into the sides of the keezer lid just to give it even more support.

5kg will be pretty heavy to lift the lid though.








The bigger support pieces to the left and right of the arrows are used for joining the top as it is two pieces of wood. It also keeps the top from warping.


----------



## pist

The budget doesnt stretch to accomodate the extra energy a second fridge would use currently, so this is what I'm running at the moment:


----------



## mr_wibble

Jurt said:


> My father in law is looking at putting a commercial font through the top of his keezer, we were both wondering how to fix it to the lid, because the weight is over 5kg, and it's flimsy steel sheet, I suggested a plank underneath the lid but that would look super ghetto haha


I put a piece of 4mm ply on top of the (chest) freezer, then on top of that I made a benchtop out of polished hardwood.

Except since constructing, the hardwood planks have shrunk (each about 6-10mm) opening up gaps, and ruining the finish.

But the plywood underneath part is sound.

I did try to get a timber slab before going for the hardwood planking, but even given exact dimensions, internet timber-slab merchants (the 5 I tried) either
- (3x) did not respond.
- (1x) said "yeah we've got something", but it was too small
- (1x) said "oh, we've got a slab you could cut in half, stick back together to suit". (that's not a slab then isit!?)

*sigh*

Anyway, I digress. Put a piece of ply under it.
Yes it's fricken heavy. (but it keeps the kids out).


----------



## Yob

He he..

Aluminum edging to the chalk area and the addition of the Homer sticker..


----------



## punkin

I got told no on the Homer Sticker. She doesn't want it in her lounge room. I have a 4 tap kegerator in there, i'm not gunna push the issue on the sticker


----------



## Wal05

Here is a shot of my new baby. It started off as an old fridge that I "acquired", a few holes in the door, a few coats of blackboard paint and here we are. And yes, it has kegs 1. 3. & 4. listed. That is because there is currently nothing on tap 2.








And here is a shot of my fermentation fridges in the shed.


----------



## Tilt

The latest addition to the shed. The ugly but functional prototype keg fridge shat itself a while ago.
This version was put through its paces by 50 thirsty punters at a party at ours over the weekend. 
Happy to say it stood up to the task and I'm looking forward to refilling the 4 empty kegs over the next few weeks


----------



## MastersBrewery

I picked up a 588lt chest freezer (cheap) over the weekend, it's bloody enormous, 1.8m long and will fit 12 kegs with breathing space. Today I put some casters on, 2 at each end. I can't see me having more than 8 kegs in it at a time, but that equates to 170kg+ of load. So my question is should I put some castors in the middle or at least build some sort of sub frame?


----------



## Camo6

For peace of mind a rolling base would add a lot of rigidity. Instead of castors in the middle you could add a couple of adjustable feet to stop it moving and support it at the same time. 

Just my 2c.


----------



## mr_wibble

MastersBrewery said:


> I picked up a 588lt chest freezer (cheap) over the weekend, it's bloody enormous, 1.8m long and will fit 12 kegs with breathing space. Today I put some casters on, 2 at each end. I can't see me having more than 8 kegs in it at a time, but that equates to 170kg+ of load. So my question is should I put some castors in the middle or at least build some sort of sub frame?


I built a wooden base for mine, and positioned the castors about 1/4 from each end.
Make sure your castors are rated for the load, wouldn't want to see a 12-keg crash.

It also keeps it off the ground (mine lives outside).


----------



## Asha05

Almost finished the cosmetic side of things. Just need a sheet of mini corrugated iron cut to size for the bottom section...Happy with it so far.


----------



## shaunous

Looking the goods Asha05


----------



## Asha05

Dont know why my photos are sideways...Anyways, finished my keggerator this arvo. Looks the goods. Just the serving side of things to do....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Looks great Asha05. How many kegs can you fit in there?


----------



## Asha05

Can get 4 in there. Still room up top for stubbies also. 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Grainer

Thought I'd finally put up my beautiful Jarrah keezer


----------



## Tilt

Nice finish with the timber frame and tin there Asha. What wood did you use?


----------



## Asha05

tilt said:


> Nice finish with the timber frame and tin there Asha. What wood did you use?


It's merbau decking


----------



## Tilt

Sweet. Comes up a treat.


----------



## manson81

Finished my new Keezer on the weekend! Much nicer than my old fridge!

Nice and simple design but has come up quite nice.


----------



## Grainer

The new addition to the bar.. My Golf trophy ... BOOYEAH


----------



## Cocko

Good stuff Grainer...

Make it in to a font or you are wasting everyones time 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## MastersBrewery

Cocko said:


> Good stuff Grainer...
> 
> Make it in to a flooded font or you are wasting everyones time
> 
> :icon_cheers:


----------



## toughen

craigarino said:


> Hi there all!
> Just finished making a portable six litre keg, and am seriously excited by it!
> Stolen the ideas off some people here,sorry, but boy, does it do the trick!
> The soda stream injector still has the push button thingo on it and you just have to give it a squirt when the pour is on the slow side!
> Thanks for the inspiration! I dont think life gets better than this!
> :beer:



What is this wizardry?

(looks like pics don't come up in quoted text - Original Post Link)

Can someone point me towards a "how to" or something for this? I want.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Garden sprayer thread :http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/21201-building-and-using-garden-sprayer-party-kegs/?hl=%2Bgarden+%2Bsprayer enjoy! :beerbang:


----------



## toughen

You are a champion.


----------



## JaseH

Had a spit roast for my Mum's 60th over the weekend - here's the selection of beers I had available on tap for the guests.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Nice Frothie!! You are very blackboard-o-genic with your handwriting!!

I sometimes think my scribble on the whiteboard on my kegerator is enough to turn people off drinking my beers haha


----------



## JaseH

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Nice Frothie!! You are very blackboard-o-genic with your handwriting!!


Since working in IT, my handwriting has actually become terrible! Like doctors scribble!

I did Industrial Design at Uni and had to learn to write in like an architectural script - I can still sort of roughly pull it off occasionally.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Haha nice, im an engineer to am limited to squares, circles, sometimes triangles and numbers. Oh and all of the greek alphabet


----------



## shaunous

Frothie said:


> Had a spit roast for my Mum's 60th over the weekend - here's the selection of beers I had available on tap for the guests.


That is cool as [email protected]$k!!!


----------



## mckenry

Frothie said:


> Had a spit roast for my Mum's 60th over the weekend - here's the selection of beers I had available on tap for the guests.


Frothie. That is magnificent..


----------



## Lodan

Keezer build finished! ^_^


----------



## joel0395

This is my fridge, i got it for free, have it a quick paint job, the drip tray came off an old broken coffee machine! 
View attachment 66774
View attachment 66775


----------



## joel0395

This is my fridge, i got it for free, have it a quick paint job, the drip tray came off an old broken coffee machine!


----------



## Lodan

Love the stripe


----------



## djar007

Yours is a winner too lodan. Nice and neat. How many kegs can you throw in that?


----------



## Truman42

I've recently done an upgrade on mine. Added a third tap to the front and cut the bottom door shelves off so I can now fit four cornies inside.


----------



## maxim0200

The aldi keezer is almost finnished!
Just to be different here is a vid to 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEc9xXo1NeU


----------



## phoenixdigital

maxim0200 said:


> The aldi keezer is almost finnished!
> Just to be different here is a vid to


Looking good.

Take the little plastic cover of your STC 1000 screen.... your one of "those" people arent you?


----------



## Yob

No pouring a beer at the end?

tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## maxim0200

Bugger!
Il have to edit it.


----------



## maxim0200

Bugger!
Il have to edit it.


----------



## maxim0200

First pour, abit of a fail but tastey none the less!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89jr9bsKV5Y


----------



## Liam_snorkel

congratulations! Looks good to me just got a bit excited at the end when it frothed over


----------



## sponge

I should have my 420L chesty arriving this week or next week and will hopefully get time to build the collar over the xmas break.

All taps/shanks/lines/etc have been ordered and waiting for arrival from the US. Not sure if they'll arrive before xmas but will cross my fingers as they were shipped at the start of the month.

Lets just say that the wallet is hurting a little more than usual this xmas...


----------



## zxhoon

Nice video, don't think the wife would let me convert our Aldi freezer though haha - can always dream...

If the STC wiring Is 240 Volt you might want to use double insulated wiring (if it isn't).


----------



## real_beer

maxim0200 said:


> The aldi keezer is almost finnished!
> Just to be different here is a vid to


The vid was all going well until you stuffed up by giving the Americans 4 1/2". It's bad enough with them trying to inflict their outdated measurement system upon the civilized, world now your encouraging them to keep going with it! However If you still feel the need to give it to them, give them a good hard 6" at least please.

Well done on the Keezer though.


----------



## lukec

Just upgraded my old original Chinese font to a polished stainless cobra with andale flo rites.


----------



## shaunous

Looks great mate. Hope my 4-tap cobra turns out looking that good.


----------



## maxim0200

Nice cobra, eaven nicer andale taps! :super:




phoenixdigital said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Take the little plastic cover of your STC 1000 screen.... your one of "those" people arent you?


Lol its gone now 



zxhoon said:


> Nice video, don't think the wife would let me convert our Aldi freezer though haha - can always dream...
> 
> If the STC wiring Is 240 Volt you might want to use double insulated wiring (if it isn't).


you can tell her its 100% reversible and only temporary... 
Yes you are 100% correct by AS/NZS 3000:2008 it should be double insulated, and it is of course..... 
Ive never understood that rule because if something is going to cut the wire then its going to go straight through the extra insulation like a knife through butter.
I much prefer a working RCD and an extra earth wire if given the option.



real_beer said:


> The vid was all going well until you stuffed up by giving the Americans 4 1/2". It's bad enough with them trying to inflict their outdated measurement system upon the civilized, world now your encouraging them to keep going with it! However If you still feel the need to give it to them, give them a good hard 6" at least please.
> 
> Well done on the Keezer though.


Unfortunately the biggest market share for YT is the bloody yanks :[


----------



## manson81

Love the use of the freezer for the glasses! One thing you don't get with a keezer, or the all fridge/no freezer like I had before building my new keezer.


----------



## manson81

Hmmm ignore my last post, must have been looking at an older page for that reply...


----------



## Asha05

Keggerator up and running...few cold ones watching Warner smash the poms!


----------



## Lodan

djar007 said:


> Yours is a winner too lodan. Nice and neat. How many kegs can you throw in that?


Thanks djar007 
i can fit four kegs in total, cramped but i think manageable.


----------



## DBH-018

Howdy guys a newbe here
i must say how good this forum is and how much knowledge i have gained in the past few weeks , so thanks and keep up the good work.
Just a quick question, i am setting up to run kegs at the moment and have got them in a chest freezer converted to a fridge and was goin to put the towers on the lid but have decided to build a new bar as well and put the towers on the bar. can you see a problem if the tower is approx 500mm from the cold fridge other than the first pint or two being warm. Cant wait to have it all finished and share some pics

haha just realized this question has probably already been asked cause i've only been looking at first couple pages, not where this ended up page 137


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I love and hate this thread.

I love kegging systems and hate the excellent DIY that some of you are capable of (and that I'm not).


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

DBH-018 said:


> Howdy guys a newbe here
> i must say how good this forum is and how much knowledge i have gained in the past few weeks , so thanks and keep up the good work.
> Just a quick question, i am setting up to run kegs at the moment and have got them in a chest freezer converted to a fridge and was goin to put the towers on the lid but have decided to build a new bar as well and put the towers on the bar. can you see a problem if the tower is approx 500mm from the cold fridge other than the first pint or two being warm. Cant wait to have it all finished and share some pics
> 
> haha just realized this question has probably already been asked cause i've only been looking at first couple pages, not where this ended up page 137



If you try to run the shortest route possible and use some good insulation around the beer line it should help. Maybe even once you're done with drinking disconnect the liquid disconnects from the kegs and drain the lines into a bucket in the keezer so the beer exposed to room temp doesnt spoil in the lines if being left for a while.

Mind you when I was de-frosting my kegerator I had beer in the line for 2-3 days at room temperature and it taste fine when I poured and drank it :super:


----------



## shaunous

I'm doing the same thing, but mine will be run to a flooded font in armaflex about 2m from the fridge. It's not proper frozen flooded, will just be recirculating liquid the same temp as the kegs.

Should be ok, I hope anyway.


----------



## punkin

Mine is about 500ml and works wonderfully. If the room is very hot the first half a beer will be warmer than the next one, but it's only the first one and it's fine for a couple of hours after that. I have all 4 lines running together through some armaflex, so the first pull cools the other lines.

I have a floodable font but have never bothered flooding it as it's not an issue for me.












The small cupboard is bolted to the collar from inside. It houses the 10kg gas bottle, dual regs, power board, STC, fan power supply and has room for a dozen tap handles and seal kits etc.

I think the setup is ideal, i don't have to move the drip tray and roll out the keezer to open the door like top mounted, and i don't have taps sticking out and trays at waist height like collar mounted taps.


----------



## shaunous

Maybe I'll just set mine up with the flooded side ready to go and then if it's getting to warm and spoiling I'll throw a pump at it, at least the lines and everything will be done.


----------



## punkin

Probably a good idea at 2 metres.


----------



## mattyg8

Hel looking at building a Keezer setup which will have 2 kegs going with option to add another 2 down the track, All I need to get is a Co2 bottle and was wondering if I should get one of the 6kg or 2.4kg ones

Would like to have it sit inside the keezer and will make a collar to suit, I guess Im trying to figure out if the bigger ones will take up to much room


----------



## Donske

mattyg8 said:


> Hel looking at building a Keezer setup which will have 2 kegs going with option to add another 2 down the track, All I need to get is a Co2 bottle and was wondering if I should get one of the 6kg or 2.4kg ones
> 
> Would like to have it sit inside the keezer and will make a collar to suit, I guess Im trying to figure out if the bigger ones will take up to much room


The bigger bottles are about the same size as a keg so if you the route of keeping it in the keezer you've essentially lost a keg space, my chesty is so tight with 4 kegs in it that I wouldn't fit a 2.6kg bottle either though.

Just keep the bottle outside and run lines through the collar would be my advise, makes it easier to adjust the reg too.


----------



## mattyg8

Donske said:


> The bigger bottles are about the same size as a keg so if you the route of keeping it in the keezer you've essentially lost a keg space, my chesty is so tight with 4 kegs in it that I wouldn't fit a 2.6kg bottle either though.
> 
> Just keep the bottle outside and run lines through the collar would be my advise, makes it easier to adjust the reg too.


Yeh I guess I would really need to try to fit 4 kegs in there or go a 3 keg setup with gas bottle


----------



## angus_grant

I reckon you'd be better off storing the gas bottle outside. My little kegerator fits 2 cornies and a 2.6kg gas bottle.

I bought some 11L kegs and now have the gas bottle outside and 2 cornies and the 11L crammed inside. You will always want to have more beer on tap.  :beerbang:

You don't necessarily have to have 4 taps for the 4 kegs. You can carbonate, condition or lager in the 3rd and 4th kegs and then work up to another tap(s) to run 3 or 4 kegs.

I vaguely remember calculating out that it would take me a year to run through a 2.6kg CO2 bottle running 2 kegs. It may not be completely accurate, but it certainly lasted a long time. So every 6 months to fill up a 2.6kg bottle for $25 doesn't sound like much trouble. No idea where you will be storing your keezer but a smaller 2.6kg bottle may be easier to hide than the 6kg bottle.

Plus with the gas bottle outside, you will have more room to store glasses, yeast , hops if required.


----------



## mattyg8

Yeh will deff have to think bout it


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

+1 on the CO2 usage being minimal. I've currently carbonated and dispensed 4 x 19L kegs and dispensed another 3x 19L kegs plus was a bit wasteful at first with flushing/cleaning lines and burping kegs (now do it at far less pressure), I've still got half of the gas bottle left (by weight). Funny thing was when I was planning on dispensing the 3x 19L kegs for a party I convinced the LHBS to sell me a refill without 'swapping' my bottle thinking I may run out mid party. The weight in the bottle did not even change 0.1kg after the party, so now I've got half a bottle still and a full bottle sitting there, I think I need to drink more.


----------



## aarona1784

My keg set up

Hi there. Only recently got back into brewing. Here is my set up which is the basic kegerator with 2 tap upgrade. Next is the digital thermostat override and if all goes well or consumption increases and I can keep up with demand maybe an upgrade on fridge which holds more kegs. My landlord owns a brew shop and is always "inspecting the house" and the home brew of course. On order also is the adaptor to make a double regulator. Dont know why my phone puts my house at 90 degrees though


----------



## mattyg8

Ive read a few references and was wondering what would be the ideal length to have my beers lines in my keezer build


----------



## OzPaleAle

KegKing have an alright guide here.

http://kegking.com.au/balancing%20your%20keg%20system.html


----------



## maxim0200

Cut it longer than you need you cant go 'to long' (within reason ofcourse) the only downside to going to long is the speed of pour and you can always cut it back.

Myne are 4meters

Edit: please correct me if im wrong, purely the opinion of a new brewer.


----------



## Crusty

maxim0200 said:


> Cut it longer than you need you cant go 'to long' (within reason ofcourse) the only downside to going to long is the speed of pour and you can always cut it back. Myne are 4meters Edit: please correct me if im wrong, purely the opinion of a new brewer.


The longer the line, the more chances of co2 escaping solution & getting air bubbles in your line.
The shorter you have them the better you are. I tried 3M of 5mm line @75kpa, 2deg fridge temp, 2.4 vol/co2 & I always got air in the lines.
I now run with 2.5m & it's balanced nicely.


----------



## MarkBastard

The only negative of short lines is that the beer comes out quicker. I'd argue to make the lines as short as possible while still being able to pour your beer properly without too much head etc.

The longer the lines the more the beer and gas seperate in the line. This causes your tap to fart and results in excessive head and inconsistant carbonation between your first and second pour. Some rookies will mistake this for the keg being overcarbed.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Good to see you again M^B.

:icon_offtopic:

Okey dokey.

Agree with short beer lines. When I used the curly hosed picnic taps, it made it easier to keep the lines uber short (which in turn was easier for taking kegs off-line and refilling, rather than detangling in the fridge), because I could control the pour with the reg (once carbed, leave it less than serving pressure) and the way I used the tap.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Crusty, 

getting air in your beer line.....really? 

If air can get in, beer can get out!!!!


----------



## NickB

I think Crusty means bubbles of CO2...

I always have a glass or so of foam before I pour especially on warm days. I have 5m I line 

Cheers


----------



## GundyBrewer

Crusty said:


> The longer the line, the more chances of co2 escaping solution & getting air bubbles in your line.
> The shorter you have them the better you are. I tried 3M of 5mm line @75kpa, 2deg fridge temp, 2.4 vol/co2 & I always got air in the lines.
> I now run with 2.5m & it's balanced nicely.


I'm running about 3.3m of line at 80kPa, 2-3 degrees myself at the moment, and I get a glass or two of froth first up when pouring, then it comes out fairly slow. Once it starts to come out of the tap properly, the beer is carbed perfectly well. I was actually thinking about getting longer lines, but I might try cutting mine down to 2.5 instead.

Cheers!


----------



## MarkBastard

Definitely try cutting them back


----------



## MarkBastard

I get like 2 inches of froth max on first pour.


----------



## mattyg8

Hey looking to add a fan in my Keezer to help keep the air up the top cool....is it best to add the fan to the top of the keezer and have it pushing the warmer air down or have it suck the cold air up...or should it be at the bottom and push cold air up?

I plan on modding a old phone charger to power it


----------



## Edak

I honestly don't think it matters which way you go, as long as it gives decent circulation. Some like to distribute through some ingenious plumbing but I just put a fan on stilts so it keeps of the bottom.


----------



## Moad

My new keezer build. There is a thread generally following the build but I thought I'd post here to show it off.

Very happy with the build considering I am an I.T geek and am typically useless with anything DIY


----------



## OzPaleAle

Wow looks classy as, nice work on the mouldings adds a bit of class to it.


----------



## Moad

cheers mate, was a bit of a pain getting the mitres right but I surprised myself haha.

Here is the drip tray upgrade and a pic of the inside...

I've since replaced those plastic/paper labels with eatonlaser keg tags, much nicer and waterproof


----------



## carniebrew

Special delivery to Carnie's brewcave today, can't wait to get it all set up:


----------



## angus_grant

yippee, now get some beer in those kegs!!

You know you want to pour some stubbies of beer in just so you can pour your first tap beer.


----------



## Wilkensone

Hey folks!

I was just wondering if there is a reason everyone seems to wait to get into kegging until later in their brewing careers? Why not get one earlier on as it seems like a better option than bottling? My guess is purely the additional costs?

Wilkens


----------



## big78sam

Wilkensone said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I was just wondering if there is a reason everyone seems to wait to get into kegging until later in their brewing careers? Why not get one earlier on as it seems like a better option than bottling? My guess is purely the additional costs?
> 
> Wilkens


Yep, generally costs. Most seem to start with a $50 brew kit from Big W or similar and it's a slippery slope from there. I probably wouldn't have started brewing (or the wife wouldn't have let me) if you'd told me about the $1000s I'd end up spending.


----------



## Yob

Its usually just a part of the progression, when you end up spending so much time washing and cleaning bottles, kegging starts to become a very attractive option.

Some folks jump right on in and avoid the whole bottle thing..

at one point I was managing 300 longnecks and about 100 Grolsch types.. I liked the process at the time when I had a bit more time on my hands than I currently do.

Kegs all the ay now, if I bottle (unless for comps) it's right into growlers of a blend keg :beerbang:


----------



## manson81

Wilkensone said:


> Hey folks!
> I was just wondering if there is a reason everyone seems to wait to get into kegging until later in their brewing careers? Why not get one earlier on as it seems like a better option than bottling? My guess is purely the additional costs?
> Wilkens


I bottled my first two brews years ago and decided f**k this, I'm not doing this every time! Picked up a cheap 2nd hand fridge, a single keg and a tap through the door. Never bottled again!


----------



## Yob

big78sam said:


> I probably wouldn't have started brewing (or the wife wouldn't have let me) if you'd told me about the $1000s I'd end up_ saving_.


 :lol:


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Wilkensone said:


> I was just wondering if there is a reason everyone seems to wait to get into kegging until later in their brewing careers? Why not get one earlier on as it seems like a better option than bottling? My guess is purely the additional costs?


I bottle, and I don't find it the pain it used to be. No rinse steriliser has made a big difference for me. I rinse the bottles when I drink them, and then when it comes to bottling I just use the no-rinse. It takes just over one CD worth of music (~50min, and 5min of that time is rearranging kids bikes etc so I can get to the bottling station).

However, I am mightily keen to get into kegging, have been reading this thread in envy, and have been slowly softening SWMBO up to the idea. We are currently at an impasse as she says no to having a setup inside. She has said I can turn our bedroom into a boys room on the condition that we extend the house upwards to build a new bedroom. Not sure if she's serious or is relying on my legendary [email protected] to bluff me.


----------



## Wilkensone

Thanks for all of the responses they have been really helpful the benefit of the keg is also it doesn't take up much space and have no storage issues for bottles either!! 

Just wondering if there is any advice over new/used, brands or what to look out for? If anyone has ballpark figures for anything that would appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## Moad

Definitely the $ although within a year of buying a kit from big w I went to BIAB with a rig built from an old keg with a beer fridge + 3 taps, onto a BM and 6 tap keezer. It is the slipperiest slope I have ever set foot on...


----------



## 620rossco

Never bottled a beer in my life. Bought 11 cornies, two taps and a 440liter single door fridge n got out the hole saw.
Then I thought I better buy a fermenter.

Rossco


----------



## Crusty

NickB said:


> I think Crusty means bubbles of CO2... I always have a glass or so of foam before I pour especially on warm days. I have 5m I line Cheers


I did mean bubbles of CO2, cheers Nick.


----------



## carniebrew

Wilkensone said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I was just wondering if there is a reason everyone seems to wait to get into kegging until later in their brewing careers? Why not get one earlier on as it seems like a better option than bottling? My guess is purely the additional costs?
> 
> Wilkens


I distinctly recall saying "I can't see myself kegging" about 9 months or so ago. I never had a problem with bottling, I actually kinda liked the whole process of it all...but then I'm one of those guys who rinses used bottles after drinking, so all it took on bottling day is a squirt of starsan on my bottling tree and they were ready to go.

I now have a kegerator, 4 kegs and 3 taps. Why? Mostly 'coz it's just...bloody...cool. Similar reason I own a chainsaw. I don't _need_ a chainsaw...but I feel like Jason from Friday the 13th every time I hold it...


----------



## MastersBrewery

carniebrew said:


> I don't _need_ a chainsaw..


Don't even utter those words!! EVERY bloke NEEDS a chain saw


----------



## 620rossco

> Don't even utter those words!! EVERY bloke NEEDS a chain saw


I recon.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

carniebrew said:


> I don't _need_ a chainsaw...but I feel like Jason from Friday the 13th every time I hold it...


I always thought Jase was more of a machete man.

Leatherface however...well a picture tells a 1000 words


----------



## Bridges

Yep chainsaws are awesome.


----------



## Paulbroad

I've just made the move to kegging in the last fortnight, and I doubt I'll ever bottle beers again. For me, it was the expense of setting it up that was holding me back. Once I was able to get that money tucked away, I jumped at it, and was lucky enough to find a fridge for sale the same weekend that was plumbed with a tap and ready to go.

My wife is happy that the plethora of bottles will soon be recycled, freeing up space and making my brewery look neater and tidier. She's even promised me that if I get organised and get a deck put on the front of the house, we can borrow a little extra to buy a kegorator. 

I think there would be a lot of people on this forum who would agree that it is a slippery slope once you start. It's great to have that next thing that you're looking forward to (in my case another couple of kegs, then a second tap) so that you can upgrade your brewery just a little bit more


----------



## contrarian

Recently finished my keezer conversion and pretty happy with how it came up










The main factor for me was time. For bottling a double batch is need a few hours where with kegging it takes about 10 minutes to clean a keg and no time at all to fill and carb one. 

The hardware was about the most expensive thing in my whole set up which is BIAB but I wanted to get taps that would go the distance. Probably in for around $900 all up for the keezer but spread over 6 months or so that was doable and well worth it to have draught beer in the garage!

Now the challenge of brewing enough to keep four taps on begins!


----------



## shaunous

Paulbroad said:


> I've just made the move to kegging in the last fortnight, and I doubt I'll ever bottle beers again. For me, it was the expense of setting it up that was holding me back. Once I was able to get that money tucked away, I jumped at it, and was lucky enough to find a fridge for sale the same weekend that was plumbed with a tap and ready to go.
> 
> My wife is happy that the plethora of bottles will soon be recycled, freeing up space and making my brewery look neater and tidier. She's even promised me that if I get organised and get a deck put on the front of the house, we can borrow a little extra to buy a kegorator.
> 
> I think there would be a lot of people on this forum who would agree that it is a slippery slope once you start. It's great to have that next thing that you're looking forward to (in my case another couple of kegs, then a second tap) so that you can upgrade your brewery just a little bit more?


I kegged from the get go.

I didn't give a Fuk what the beer tasted like, I just wanted to have tapped beer in my backyard. I bottle now with keg leftovers but that as far as I ever got. Oh and I try to make good beers these days


----------



## Wilkensone

Hey cheers everyone for all the responses its been great.. but god do I need to buy myself a chainsaw now h34r:

Initially I really liked the look of KK kegerator ready to go just because of how nice it looks but it seems for the same price/less I could make myself one from a freezer that will probably keep cool better, fit more and let me drink more, while taking up a similar about of space in the house (important at the moment). Going to have to have a think about it honestly and see what I think. 

For anyone else coming through looking for more info later this video by Northern Brewer was really informative I found . 

Enjoy your weekend chaps :chug:


----------



## carniebrew

I was very tempted to build a keezer, but some of the things that drew me to the kegerator were the light weight, and that it comes with wheels and holes for the gas and font. The plan is to keep it in my brew-cave, and move it onto the back deck when gatherings demand...

A keezer would have been cheaper (2nd hand anyway), and I could have gotten one that would hold more kegs/taps than the KK kegerator. On the other hand a freezer needs an stc-1000 to control the temp, and a collar to fit kegs/mount taps. So each has its advantages and drawbacks. First world problems eh?


----------



## Wilkensone

Too right carnie, but first world problems are haaaaard =P

I'm really struggling with which way to jump, luckily I have time to think it through :drinks:


----------



## OzPaleAle

carniebrew said:


> I was very tempted to build a keezer, but some of the things that drew me to the kegerator were the light weight, and that it comes with wheels and holes for the gas and font. The plan is to keep it in my brew-cave, and move it onto the back deck when gatherings demand...
> 
> A keezer would have been cheaper (2nd hand anyway), and I could have gotten one that would hold more kegs/taps than the KK kegerator. On the other hand a freezer needs an stc-1000 to control the temp, and a collar to fit kegs/mount taps. So each has its advantages and drawbacks. First world problems eh?


I had the same dilemma, went with the KK kegerator, been great, small and light enough I just chuck it in the back of the wagon and take it to mates places.


----------



## carniebrew

The good thing about it is that a lot of what you buy for kegging is re-usable if you change your mind (kegs, taps, lines, co2 bottle), and pretty much everything else is very saleable. You see how quickly that stuff goes when someone posts it in the AHB buy/sell forum.

If I decide one day that an 8-keg keezer would better suit my needs, my kegerator could just become another ferment/crash chill fridge.


----------



## Wilkensone

Did you both key your KK new or second hand? I have seen a couple around 2nd hand but I wonder if the extra cost for all new is worthwhile?


----------



## carniebrew

My kegerator/font/taps were new, the 4 kegs I bought were 2nd hand cornies. I got my stuff from Cheeky Peak Brewery online, shipped to the Fastway depot in Pt Melb where I picked it up myself.


----------



## Camo6

Bridges said:


> Yep chainsaws are awesome.


Thanks Bridges. That post confirmed that it's stihl working!


----------



## Wilkensone

carniebrew said:


> My kegerator/font/taps were new, the 4 kegs I bought were 2nd hand cornies. I got my stuff from Cheeky Peak Brewery online, shipped to the Fastway depot in Pt Melb where I picked it up myself.


Thanks carnie, I think it would be worth buying that new if possible, cheeky looks great but I'm in Perth so going to have to try something as good local.


----------



## OzPaleAle

Got mine second hand, KK series 3 2 tap, 6 cornies, 2.6kg bottle and other misc for ~$600
The only issue I have is if it is not level and tilted to the front when the drip tray fills up and overflows as it always does at a party it would run over the buttons and make it sound an alarm until you powered it on and off again, eventually had to replace the button panels when it stopped completely and was stuck on 10c.
Morel of the story, make sure its level and the included drip tray fills really quickly so larger one is better although it was only ~$30 for the part still a hassle.


----------



## Wilkensone

OzPaleAle said:


> Got mine second hand, KK series 3 2 tap, 6 cornies, 2.6kg bottle and other misc for ~$600
> The only issue I have is if it is not level and tilted to the front when the drip tray fills up and overflows as it always does at a party it would run over the buttons and make it sound an alarm until you powered it on and off again, eventually had to replace the button panels when it stopped completely and was stuck on 10c.
> Morel of the story, make sure its level and the included drip tray fills really quickly so larger one is better although it was only ~$30 for the part still a hassle.


Cheapest I have seen in Perth is $780 for less than that :huh: Will have to keep my eyes out for something!


----------



## pk.sax

Who said those ads they put on here aren't brewing related!!! Followed the bar fridge banner ad and dug this up!

http://www.bar-fridges-australia.com.au/product/1125/Glass_Door_Beer_Fridge__Computerized_Control__Quiet_Operation

Maybe I HAVE to have a place of my own so I can justify setting this up?!


----------



## maxim0200

Why Keg?
Because i almost lost an eye from an exploded bottle =(





Edit to add, thats all that was left of the bottle and a chunk flew up and left a gash on the bridge of my nose. soooo lucky!


----------



## Wilkensone

maxim0200 said:


> Why Keg?
> Because i almost lost an eye from an exploded bottle =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add, thats all that was left of the bottle and a chunk flew up and left a gash on the bridge of my nose. soooo lucky!


That's a really good point actually, I'm glad you are alright!


----------



## OzPaleAle

maxim0200 said:


> Why Keg?
> Because i almost lost an eye from an exploded bottle =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add, thats all that was left of the bottle and a chunk flew up and left a gash on the bridge of my nose. soooo lucky!



Almost had this happen last week in the heat, heard a bang, went to investigate found sprayed glass all over the garage, then heard bang again and got a nice glass shower......
Very happy to be kegging after that, these were a few strays from pre-kegging.


----------



## dicko

practicalfool said:


> Who said those ads they put on here aren't brewing related!!! Followed the bar fridge banner ad and dug this up!
> 
> http://www.bar-fridges-australia.com.au/product/1125/Glass_Door_Beer_Fridge__Computerized_Control__Quiet_Operation
> 
> Maybe I HAVE to have a place of my own so I can justify setting this up?!


Just clicked on the link and had a bloke pop up and ask me if he can help me with the purchase of a bar fridge.........that what I call getting the most out of your advert :lol:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

maxim what kind of bottle was that?


----------



## Cube

dicko said:


> Just clicked on the link and had a bloke pop up and ask me if he can help me with the purchase of a bar fridge.........that what I call getting the most out of your advert :lol:


That's google getting all your information about you and your habits on the web. 100% tracked all sites. 

No thanks.


----------



## maxim0200

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> maxim what kind of bottle was that?


it was a thin one designed to be recycled, all those bottle are either in the bin or awaiting drinking then destined for the bin!
Only coopers PA longies / old pickaxe now.

It was the culmination of overpriming + the heat (the shed mush have been 35-45DegC) + thin glass.


----------



## balconybrewer

hi all,

below is my most recent setup, spent way to long in the planning stage.


----------



## balconybrewer

continued


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

You didn't supply me with tissues after those photos...


----------



## mattyg8

That looks insane!

Is anyone able to post some pictures for where they placed a fan and the stc-1000 probe in there keezer build

thanks


----------



## Sully

balconybrewer said:


> hi all,
> 
> below is my most recent setup, spent way to long in the planning stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 2.jpeg


Very well done. With an end result like that you'd be glad you did spend that bit extra time planning.


----------



## zxhoon

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> You didn't supply me with tissues after those photos...


I'll be stuck at my desk for a while thats for sure, pics like that are visual viagra!


----------



## shaunous

Excellant job balconybrewer, if you lived down the road and had a TAB i'd never leave your bar


----------



## lukiferj

Nice looking bar man! Serious beer pron.

ed: pron is for work purposes


----------



## Wilkensone

That bar looks amazing, love the tower as well.

I'm looking at getting into kegging and am trying to find myself a good deal in Perth for a new one. Can anyone recommend anywhere in Perth they have purchased from? http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=2365&SZIDX=0&CCODE=17006&QOH=0&CATID=196&CLN=1 this seems to be pretty average for a complete 3 tap system @$1400, seem about right?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

you might be better off putting one together yourself, or keeping an eye out for 2nd hand setups.. deals come up fairly often.


----------



## carniebrew

Wilkensone said:


> That bar looks amazing, love the tower as well.
> 
> I'm looking at getting into kegging and am trying to find myself a good deal in Perth for a new one. Can anyone recommend anywhere in Perth they have purchased from? http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=2365&SZIDX=0&CCODE=17006&QOH=0&CATID=196&CLN=1 this seems to be pretty average for a complete 3 tap system @$1400, seem about right?


That price _could_ be ok, but it would want to include a premium stainless steel font, good quality taps, a 6.8kg (full) co2 bottle, premium disconnects, etc etc. If all the components are cheapies, then $1,400 is exxy.


----------



## Wilkensone

Thanks for the replies, I was initially looking at a KK style as it is ready to go and looks very good and clean, also front loading means less lifting (how much should I worry?) 

I assumed making a keezer from new components would end up around the same price.. Is that true?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Wilkensone said:


> That bar looks amazing, love the tower as well.
> 
> I'm looking at getting into kegging and am trying to find myself a good deal in Perth for a new one. Can anyone recommend anywhere in Perth they have purchased from? http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=2365&SZIDX=0&CCODE=17006&QOH=0&CATID=196&CLN=1 this seems to be pretty average for a complete 3 tap system @$1400, seem about right?


this appeared today on our forum - bargain

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78354-3-tap-cobra-flooded-font-for-sale/#entry1138653


----------



## Wilkensone

Yeah looked awesome but someone already got it!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Wilkensone said:


> Yeah looked awesome but someone already got it!


No deposit = no sale.....lol.


----------



## Wilkensone

Hoping someone might be able to help me out. I picked up a 2nd hand kegerator and need to remove the top of the font to replace the beerlines. The top of the font is pretty stuck (looks like sitting outside a bit), any advice on how to get it off without breaking it?

Thanks


----------



## breakbeer

WD40 & gentle tapping with a screwdriver


----------



## lilstevie

Oops! Mispost


----------



## lilstevie

Doc said:


> Inside the Keg Fridge.
> At the moment there are 2 x 18 litre and 1 x 20 litre.
> Dual regulator so two gas lines.
> One line has a splitter so I can pour from two kegs at once while the third keg is gassing on the other line.
> I also have a 45 litre keg. When the 45 litre keg is in the fridge I can only fit one other (either an 18 litre or a 20 litre) keg in as well.
> The crown lager stubbies in the door are actually liquid yeast strains that I've cultured up and split into stubbies, ready for starters to be made in the future.
> 
> Cheers,
> Doc


Like the stickers lol! I'm setting up a beer fridge soon. Did you drill through the side of the fridge for the gas lines?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm not sure if Doc visits here any more (that post was 11 years ago), but I'd guess he did drill through the side for the gas lines. I did with mine. If you are unsure if there are cooling lines in the fridge wall, use a block of wood as a guide and drill just into the outer steel layer, then fish around with a piece of wire to hunt for cooling lines.


----------



## lilstevie

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm not sure if Doc visits here any more (that post was 11 years ago), but I'd guess he did drill through the side for the gas lines. I did with mine. If you are unsure if there are cooling lines in the fridge wall, use a block of wood as a guide and drill just into the outer steel layer, then fish around with a piece of wire to hunt for cooling lines.


Chers Liam lol! i didnt check the dates it was quite a while ago! The reason i asked was im setting up my first keg fridge soon and was wondering if i drilled the fridge in the side do you lose much cold air? I wanted to put a font on the top too, but read somewhere you have to run cold air through the font to keep it cold?


----------



## MastersBrewery

My taps go through the side of my fridge, but as pointed out EXTREAM care should be taken, it you so much as knick a coolant line you've killed the fridge, and it has happened to many before. The best trick I've seen to avoid this is to use a soldering iron from the inside of the fridge to make the initial hole, so you can search out carefully with a screw driver for coolant lines, if the area is clear then drill from the outside.

Hope this helps

MB


----------



## shaunous

If your chasing Doc, his a frequent tweeter, so maybe head on over to Twitter.


----------



## sponge

I'm sure I have seen this answered somewhere on here (or possibly another forum) but haven't been able to find the post..

I'm in the process of upgrading my bar and looking to remove a small section of the seal on the rear side of a chesty and run the beer lines (insulated with air conditioning insulation) and gas lines through there and out of the wall of an upright piano that I am currently gutting (feck those iron frames inside are heavy and difficult to remove whilst keeping the rest of the piano in tact).. This 6-tap piano bar will be used to serve homebrew at our wedding in October and then bought with us to our next house as our current apartment isn't big enough for a bar of this size. (I've just got a 2 tap fridge setup at the moment). Removing the iron frame is to make this much more easily transportable and will enable me to slide the chesty into the space where the frame was.

So I was hoping to avoid building a collar and whatnot as the chesty I have is tall enough to accommodate the kegs without any mods. Has anyone had any success with this as I just want to make sure that I will not lose too much cold air where the beer lines will be.

I will be posting pics of the build once I have finished removing this stupid iron frame and started sanding/drilling/varnishing the rest of the piano.


----------



## mb-squared

I'd like to see a pic of that! Can't help you out with your seal question, though. I just built a collar for mine and then put the original lid/seals back on.


----------



## sponge

There shall be plenty of pics for the build and will probably start a new thread for it once I've done a bit more as I'm still disassembling, but for now I'm just hoping (and 95% sure) that someone out there has already done something similar, whether it be to go through a wall of their house or to a font.

Come to think of it, I think the post I'm thinking of had the lines going to a font away from the chesty.

Oh I don't know.. but if anyone has any experience nonetheless, I'm all ears.


----------



## stakka82

Someone had an awesome set-up where they had a glycol cooled font built into their kitchen bench, coming up from below the kitchen.

Might have been Don Bourke.


----------



## sponge

I've seen a couple of real nice setups like that, but is a little harder to cool by just having taps coming through the piano. I'll probably have to get rid of the first bit of warm beer that sits in the line but the distance from the rear of the freezer to the position of the taps will be fairly minimal so I'm not too worried about that.

I was thinking of running them through some PVC pipe or something along with the insulation around the lines to minimise these losses and help keep the lines as cool as possible.


----------



## phoenixdigital

sponge said:


> I was thinking of running them through some PVC pipe or something along with the insulation around the lines to minimise these losses and help keep the lines as cool as possible.


You might want to look at something like this or build something similar.
http://digitalhomebrew.com/font-snake

I have severe foaming issues with my keezer which has a 3 tap font coming out from the lid.
* Perlick flow control taps
* 1.5m beer lines
* no more than 10 PSI
* note a friend with just picnic taps in his keezer and the exact same beer has no issues.




Beers only pour well during a massive session with lots of people using the taps regularly.

I initially 3D printed a funnel which I could screw a PC fan onto then piped the cool air up into the font from inside the keezer. The fan didnt really have enough grunt as I wanted and was a bit fiddly when I opened the lid.



A PVC pipe with insulation and maybe a fan blowing cold air into a second tube up to your taps. The return air will go back through the main PVC pipe to the keezer. That should cool down lines and taps.

I have ordered a font-snake and hopefully it can sort things out.


----------



## sponge

It sounds like I may end up needing to build a collar to house a decent fan and have two parallel bits of piping (one for the cool air, the other for the beer lines) going into the perpendicular bit of pipe which would house the rear of the taps.

I might see how it goes without it but I was worried that I may get foaming issues due to the warm lines.. Time shall tell I guess.


----------



## phoenixdigital

sponge said:


> It sounds like I may end up needing to build a collar to house a decent fan and have two parallel bits of piping (one for the cool air, the other for the beer lines) going into the perpendicular bit of pipe which would house the rear of the taps.
> 
> I might see how it goes without it but I was worried that I may get foaming issues due to the warm lines.. Time shall tell I guess.


That would do the trick I reckon and keep things nice and cool at the tap end with cool air returning down the beer line pipe cooling down the beer lines. If you do setup something like this try to have the switch to turn off the fan in an easily accessible spot so you can turn it off when you know you wont be using it.

See how it goes without though you might be lucky.


----------



## J.T

Here's a pic of mine.

520L upside down frost free fridge. Fits six kegs, external gas bottle, plenty of freezer space!


----------



## Pogierob

Just made mine this week.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Setting up my new Keezer. Thanks Pete!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

That is one very tidy setup. 

I'd be interested to see these sexy looking rototaps in action, has anyone found a vid of them in use (or could take one)?


----------



## NewtownClown

I'd like to know where you got hold of the in line regs... Nice work


----------



## New_guy

Gav80

Would be great to see a step by step on your build 
As Liam said - very tidy work


----------



## Thefatdoghead

New_guy said:


> Gav80
> Would be great to see a step by step on your build
> As Liam said - very tidy work


I bought the keezer with collar already on and added the taps and regs. The regs I bought with my old beer fridge. Cost me a carton of Carlton would you believe. I was going to look into getting some more but I don't know where the regs I have are from, pretty standard regs though. Probably get them at a pneumatic hydraulic joint.


----------



## djar007

Picked up the handles from Laverton market. Five bucks each. Beer mat two fifty. Metal sign two bucks fifty. 




edit: spun tha pic.


----------



## mattfos01

NewtownClown said:


> I'd like to know where you got hold of the in line regs... Nice work


Looks like a bank of these, or ones very like them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390558972673?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D390558972673%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## breakbeer

djar007 said:


> Picked up the handles from Laverton market. Five bucks each. Beer mat two fifty. Metal sign two bucks fifty.
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-03-23 10.32.23.jpg
> 
> edit: spun tha pic.


Re: the metal sign, have you ever tried Agwa? (It's a Spirit distilled using Coca leaves) Nastiest hangover of my entire life after a night on that stuff. Usually served in shots with a wedge of lime on top. Next day I felt like I was bleeding from both ears.


----------



## djar007

I remember when I bought a bottle of it. Drank it with some friends up at ouyen. Very good night of mayhem. But as you were, I too was a sorry person the next day. Could have been the Sheesha too. Or the rum. But i blame the agwa. The sign looks cool though. I hope to find more of these tin signs and fill the brewery with them. Hard to find those old Belgian ones. Anyone have any sources for them?


----------



## Edak

Is the sign pressed or flat, stickers or printed?. There are sources for them online and I think you can also submit designs which is why you see stores full of junk signs at Vic market. I bought a bunch of aged flat printed ones when I was in the UK, which looked better than the crappy ones with stickers and fake rust. What I want to do is akin to what they had at delirium cafe in Belgium with beer trays.


----------



## shaunous

Mattfos01 said:


> Looks like a bank of these, or ones very like them.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390558972673?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D390558972673%26_rdc%3D1


Mmmmmm, thats look like what I need to do for all my different variations of alcohol goodness I serve, instead of trying to always find a happy serving medium between the lot. Same things we use in the workshop for the air compressor lines, but would they be food safe, im guessing you could get food safe inline reg's anyway. I'll be putting these on my things to do list.


----------



## TidalPete

Downsizing! Downsizing!


----------



## djar007

The sign is pressed and printrd edak. Thanks for the onfom I will try to find some more. Love them. Anyome here have a good source for getting posters printed. Looking to get a couple done soon.


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Downsizing! Downsizing!



Cool looking taps and handles Pete, what are they?


----------



## dicko

Gav80 said:


> I bought the keezer with collar already on and added the taps and regs. The regs I bought with my old beer fridge. Cost me a carton of Carlton would you believe. I was going to look into getting some more but I don't know where the regs I have are from, pretty standard regs though. Probably get them at a pneumatic hydraulic joint.


Maybe the same as these.... very cheap price, a carton of beer

http://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/co2-gas-bottles-regulators-accessories/product/239-stainless-steel-mini-reg


----------



## dicko

shaunous said:


> Mmmmmm, thats look like what I need to do for all my different variations of alcohol goodness I serve, instead of trying to always find a happy serving medium between the lot. Same things we use in the workshop for the air compressor lines, but would they be food safe, im guessing you could get food safe inline reg's anyway. I'll be putting these on my things to do list.


Just be careful with that type of reg.
Some of them just dump the excess to atmosphere when they compensate for high pressure...or at least the one that I had did that as they are designed for use on a compressor where it doesn't matter if the air is expelled to the surrounds.


----------



## carniebrew

Just had my first ever keg blow. Rather violent occurence isn't it? It happened as the glass was just about full, so my left hand and forearm was covered in hefeweizen foam. I guess I should be sad, but I couldn't stop grinning. Strange things this beer stuff does to you. 'Spose it helped that I had 19l of hefeweizen in my spare keg ready to hook up!


----------



## lukiferj

Tis a sad occasion but now you get to fill it up again. The worst part is the waiting when you have a great keg. Every glass could be your last.


----------



## Pogierob

He he, lock n load!!


----------



## Batz

I haven't posted my little set up for a while.


----------



## mckenry

Batz said:


> I haven't posted my little set up for a while.


Nice one Batz. Always enjoy seeing your photos, indoors or out.


----------



## angus_grant

On the flip side you can also get those magical kegs that feel so light but just keep on pouring and pouring. 
But that never happens when mates come over. He he


----------



## Black n Tan

Batz said:


> Cool looking taps and handles Pete, what are they?


The taps look like the rototaps: a few of us purchased some from micromatic a few months back.

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/taps-faucets-pid-4933ROTO-V.html


----------



## mb-squared

dicko said:


> Just be careful with that type of reg.
> Some of them just dump the excess to atmosphere when they compensate for high pressure...or at least the one that I had did that as they are designed for use on a compressor where it doesn't matter if the air is expelled to the surrounds.


Hi dicko, I am looking into using something along these lines as a secondary regulator, but know nothing about them. Would you mind explaining what you mean here a little bit more? As I understand things (which means next to nothing), you set the desired pressure for the device (in this case, your keg) on the "out side" of the regulator and it lets air (or for us CO2) through until the back pressure from the keg reaches your setpoint. At that point, it stops letting more CO2 through. But if I understand your comment, these types of valves don't stop letting CO2 through, they just shunt it out into the atmosphere as opposed to completely stopping the flow. Is that what you mean? If so, you'll drain your gas bottle in not time at all!

thanks for clarification.

matto


----------



## timmyf

Here's my setup. Finished it a few months ago. Very happy so far.











Tim


----------



## mb-squared

sweet set up. looks like you've got it all sorted now!


----------



## pk.sax

Mb, what he means is that lets say you set the regulator to 100kpa and pump up the keg, then drop the pressure on the regulator to 20kpa. The regulator will bleed the extra pressure from the keg until it reaches 20kpa. Not from the gas bottle. AFAIK micromatic regs do this too.

Othe regulators without this 'feature' won't bleed a keg off to desired pressure but just hold pressure setting as it is.
One thing though, a non return valve will also block a pressure drop to the regulator from the keg.


----------



## dicko

mb-squared said:


> Hi dicko, I am looking into using something along these lines as a secondary regulator, but know nothing about them. Would you mind explaining what you mean here a little bit more? As I understand things (which means next to nothing), you set the desired pressure for the device (in this case, your keg) on the "out side" of the regulator and it lets air (or for us CO2) through until the back pressure from the keg reaches your setpoint. At that point, it stops letting more CO2 through. But if I understand your comment, these types of valves don't stop letting CO2 through, they just shunt it out into the atmosphere as opposed to completely stopping the flow. Is that what you mean? If so, you'll drain your gas bottle in not time at all!
> 
> thanks for clarification.
> 
> matto





practicalfool said:


> Mb, what he means is that lets say you set the regulator to 100kpa and pump up the keg, then drop the pressure on the regulator to 20kpa. The regulator will bleed the extra pressure from the keg until it reaches 20kpa. Not from the gas bottle. AFAIK micromatic regs do this too.
> Othe regulators without this 'feature' won't bleed a keg off to desired pressure but just hold pressure setting as it is.
> One thing though, a non return valve will also block a pressure drop to the regulator from the keg.


I had the idea on using a regulator similar to the one linked above and that is exactly what happened.
I cant comment on using a non return valve as I didn't try it that way.
Personally I would just buy the correct regulator as the one I tried ended up in that box of useless beer paraphernalia that most of us brewers end up with.


----------



## CharlestownBrewCo

Hi all, I'm Jye, this is my setup. It evolved over time and just got big. Always adding too it I find and it will probably never be finished. Anyways,it holds 5 kegs. Thinking of 1 more tap for beer, then maybe one for a lemonade or something? Anything is possible from here....It may even fly one day.


----------



## mb-squared

CharlestownBrewCo said:


> Hi all, I'm Jye, this is my setup. It evolved over time and just got big. Always adding too it I find and it will probably never be finished. Anyways,it holds 5 kegs. Thinking of 1 more tap for beer, then maybe one for a lemonade or something? Anything is possible from here....It may even fly one day.


hi Jye, I'm loving that drip tray. did you make it? if you bought it, where? me want


----------



## Camo6

Love it jye. If I had that setup I'd pray I never dropped any barley sugars on the driptray or I'd probably end up aiming for them!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

timmyf said:


> Here's my setup. Finished it a few months ago. Very happy so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0168.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0172.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0175.jpg
> 
> Tim


Just saw this and almost reported you for posting p0rnographic material. Very slick setup Tim. :icon_drool2:


----------



## CharlestownBrewCo

Cheers everyone, like I said I'm happy with it. Good cold beer mmmmm.... With regards to the drip tray, I picked it up from a pub. A mate of mine got it for me. Just so happened to be near perfect size.


----------



## Tahoose

Just bought my freezer today. Decided that bigger was better than smaller so I ended up with a 300ltr chest freezer for $410 will easily fit 6 kegs with room on the hump aswell.

Might take a couple of weeks to get it how I want it but I'm slightly excited. Going to be rocking 5 perlicks flow control taps in stainless steel. Fingers crossed we get kegs next weekend from the bulk buy.


----------



## kezza

i thought its about time i built a decent setup so here it is


----------



## kezza

and some more




for some reason i cant rotate the pics


----------



## Truman42

Looks good except I think your beers won't sit on those vertical bars very well. You should make them all horizontal..;-)


----------



## Cocko

kezza said:


> i thought its about time i built a decent setup so here it is


Looks killer mate...

Nice choice in Taps and Font.... Killer build on the bar.



I am on my way around....

:beerbang:


----------



## pedleyr

Really nice bar setup you've got there... It's similar to what I'm envisaging for my garage that we never park cars in, but I'd also add a TV. 

I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on pimping it all out with a bar + tv etc though because it'd always just be me out there on my own. Not that that's a bad thing but I couldn't justify the expense, and if it's just me I don't mind walking outside during the footy/cricket/whatever to grab myself a beer using my bronco taps. The other alternative is not being anti-social and getting myself some mates and then inviting them to come over...

Is that something you blokes with nice bar/kegging setups find - that you end up hosting more events once you have the area set up?


----------



## Yob

Build it and they will come... The issue is really getting rid of the bastards


----------



## phoenixdigital

Yob said:


> Build it and they will come... The issue is really getting rid of the bastards


Too true.

I keep sessions to a minimum these days because pretty much all of my mates literally never leave... at least until

The sun comes up
the beer runs out
whichever comes first.

I plan sessions on the nights I know people have to go out to another event
ie sport, other parties etc...

My bar would have been impossible 10 years ago. I would have had to brew triple batches every weekend to keep up with demand.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

kezza said:


> and some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i cant rotate the pics


Hey kezza, with that chest freezer have you run it for kegs at all yet? If so do you get any condensation build up inside?


----------



## kezza

Only run a ferm chamber but even at those temp i get a little condensation but i compensate with a small desk fan running with the stc


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

The desk fan keeps the condensation at bay?


----------



## phoenixdigital

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> The desk fan keeps the condensation at bay?


He might be talking about moisture externally??

I use one of these
http://www.amazon.com/Eva-dry-E-500-Renewable-Wireless-Dehumidifer/dp/B000H0XFD2/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1398127471&sr=1-1&keywords=eva-dry

Gets most but not all condensation.


----------



## CoxR

Hi guys, I think I may have a problem with my keg or beer out line.
I have just poured from the keg (carbonated nicely) but after a pour I see the liquid in the line seem to fall back to the keg and creates foam in the line. The last keg I had did not do this the line stayed full with clear beer.
I do have another ball lock liquid connector to try but could it be the tap also?
The last keg I had hooked up poured great from the first to last pour and was completely emptied.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## pk.sax

Take the quick disconnect off, look in it for anything unusual. Look at the post, cake sure the poppet in the post is sealing itself flush to the post.

Maybe apply a little lube to the post and whack the qd on firm ply all the way. Most likely source of air leaking into the line should be the post and qd combination if you haven't worked on anything else.


----------



## wogdog

Yob said:


> Build it and they will come... The issue is really getting rid of the bastards


Hahaha classic loving that  your dam right about that.


----------



## Tahoose

Keezer almost complete, just spent a couple of hours attaching disconnects to co2 manifolds. I'll post a photo when I can accompany it with a full build thread. It's looking pretty sexy though can't wait to show it off.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Tease...


----------



## maxim0200

Cmon! Its like dangling a candy in front of a child! Pics...


----------



## Tahoose

I'll still do a full build thread probably next week, when the rest of the kegs come. Have one keg of pale ale, sitting at 3c for when I get home. First pour will be tonight, 10hr day today, might go down as one of the longest days in history.

Can't wait.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I R Excited!!!

Schmick work mate!


----------



## carniebrew

All that wood is giving me...ummm...wood....


----------



## wogdog

Very nice looks the goods... makes me want more taps now


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Hey all. New to the forums.
Thought I might share my build.
350 Ltd keezer with flooded 4 tap font.





The above is before I installed it in the house, the second is the completed font.
Currently on tap is a Coopers IPA, Steam Beer, Light German Bock and a Extra Strong Vintage Ale


----------



## Cocko

Hey HOUSECAT,

More info more pics and more posting!! Nice looking rig mates...

Welcome aboard.


----------



## phoenixdigital

Cocko said:


> Hey HOUSECAT,
> 
> More info more pics and more posting!! Nice looking rig mates...
> 
> Welcome aboard.


Yeah it looks great housecat. Would love to see the internals (including the cooling rig for the font).

Impressive font too. Where did you get it?


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Cheers all.
I got the font from a bar in Melbourne.
He was doing a refit and I got it on the cheap.
A little elbow grease and a coat of paint, she came up a treat.
The chest freezer was from grays online, taps from eBay.
The tap badges I made (I'm in printing and signage).

Here's the bar in with. Taken just after we moved into the new house.
It doesn't show the drip tray or beer tap badges.


I'll post some more pics of the chill system and internals when I get a chance.


----------



## Grainer

maxim0200 said:


> Why Keg?
> Because i almost lost an eye from an exploded bottle =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add, thats all that was left of the bottle and a chunk flew up and left a gash on the bridge of my nose. soooo lucky!


Lucky u could have got hurt real bad..i'm evidence of that !


----------



## Cocko

Grainer said:


> Lucky u could have got hurt real bad..i'm evidence of that !


 Grainer, your case makes me think..

As in, most home brewers are at their own threat - You dont do it right or rush or skip things you have learnt, there is a chance you may have bottle bombs - which are potentially, an actual BOMB that can hurt you or others VERY seriously - [please use plastic as a beginner]

BUT you trusted in an outside source and were to believe that you could trust in them and all is normal, as you should be able to, paying for a service.... ****! 

It still makes me scratch my head about how your scenario could happen....


----------



## huez

my semi finished keezer. Done a dodgy job on the arrows and still can't decide what to do with the lid. Pretty happy with it though. Made the drip tray out of scrap at work! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocko

Looks great, mate...

That drip tray mount is killer!!

:super:


----------



## Lodan

Agree with cocko
plus arrrows, dodgy my arse they are pretty funky


----------



## huez

Cheers boys. Most the drip trays you see have like that splash back bit attached and i didn't want itcoming down covering half the fridge, went through the scrap bin at work and found an old hand rail out of a lift and a few bits of stainless. Pretty happy with it!


----------



## StalkingWilbur

I love those arrows!


----------



## Tahoose

Love the drip tray


----------



## MastersBrewery

Yeah drip tray would go well on mine too, also on the list, in the mean time I have to mop the floor after session.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

timmyf said:


> Here's my setup. Finished it a few months ago. Very happy so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0168.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0172.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0175.jpg
> 
> Tim


Nice rig mate. A couple of questions. I have been looking at setting up my beer engine similar to yours. How does it perform and where did you run the suction into the keezer?
Cheers


----------



## huez

MastersBrewery said:


> Yeah drip tray would go well on mine too, also on the list, in the mean time I have to mop the floor after session.


 i was in the same boat for awhile to. Ended up putting a old magners drip tray on the carpet 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneEye

A long planter box on the floor makes a good temporary drip tray substitute


----------



## maxim0200

Worked out my drip tray, not that I need one with floryte taps! 

It dose catch the run through when changing whats on the tap or cleaning them.


----------



## Tahoose

Haha, can have a pint please maxim, nah mate all out, you can have a bucket though.


----------



## OneEye

Been waiting a long time to contribute here but it's finally finished


----------



## maxim0200

Those perlics look great.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

OneEye said:


> Been waiting a long time to contribute here but it's finally finished


Love the sample glasses, where'd you get them from and what mL are they?


----------



## shaunous

OneEye said:


> Been waiting a long time to contribute here but it's finally finished


Flipping sweet handles 1i


----------



## real_beer

maxim0200 said:


> Worked out my drip tray, not that I need one with floryte taps!
> 
> It dose catch the run through when changing whats on the tap or cleaning them.


May I suggest 'The Home Craft Brew Fridge'


----------



## maxim0200

real_beer said:


> May I suggest 'The Home Craft Brew Fridge'


Lol very good point! I'll have to move it down and annotate it


----------



## capsicum

I saw this on another forum (not mine but I wish it was!)






I love the wooden box tap mount (not really a font?), anyone tried this before?


----------



## StalkingWilbur

That's awesome. Love it.


----------



## shaunous

That'd be cheap as fuk to make also, its just all pallet timber by the looks.


----------



## pedleyr

There's a thread dedicated to these type of keezers on HBT: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/coffin-keezer-list-256871/


----------



## capsicum

It'd be a pain to open though, see how the box on top goes right to the back? Hope it's on wheels.


----------



## OneEye

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Love the sample glasses, where'd you get them from and what mL are they?


Got them from work mate. They're about 100mL


----------



## JDW81

maxim0200 said:


> Worked out my drip tray, not that I need one with floryte taps!
> 
> It dose catch the run through when changing whats on the tap or cleaning them.


Should put a picture of this in the ghetto gear thread!!


----------



## huez

shaunous said:


> That'd be cheap as fuk to make also, its just all pallet timber by the looks.


Looks to nice to be pallet timber, and to flat. Ive always wondered how these freezers hold up with the extra layer od timber on it, id be concerned about over heating issues


----------



## JDW81

a lot of them have no back, or a space where the heat exchange/cooling fins live (the ones i've seen at least).

JD


----------



## capsicum

pedleyr said:


> There's a thread dedicated to these type of keezers on HBT: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/coffin-keezer-list-256871/



Mind: blown.


----------



## Cocko

Yeah, the coffin design is great but the heat/temp loss must be taken into account....

So does the box that sits up top run purely lines through a few holes? If so, cool, but the first pour or 2 is gonna be with hot line, as most font owners would understand. Then you are looking at running a snake into it and it is made of wood!!

OR is the top box open to the cooling? As in, is the base, open to the freezer? if so, it is a wood box that would probably overdrive your motor/freezer and not really be like a chilled font IMO... Sorry, just typing out loud here....


Anyway,* Anyone on AHB running a 'coffin' style keezer? *- would love to hear from actual experience??

Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Could you run lines inside some PVC and have a font fan to account for the extra space while keeping the freezer as sealed as possible?


----------



## spog

Maybe some armour flex ( pipe insulation) on the beer lines with another chilled water line running form a container of chilled water using a little brown pump.


----------



## Danwood

That's the snake Cocko mentioned, Spog...I think ?


----------



## mattyg8

Hey just finishing up my Keezer set-up and was asked by my partner what are the dangers of having a Co2 bottle in the house? She is suggesting keeping it in the garage...I have a 2.6kg keg king bottle that sits inside the Keezer


----------



## MastersBrewery

mattyg8, your all good I've lost 6.8kg inside no harm to anything. and note CO2 is a heavy gas and therefore would be around the floor, not up where your breathing.


----------



## zxhoon

Might be an issue if you have kids though, my bottle is out in the garage at the moment as I've got a 5 month old rolling around on the floor most of the day...


----------



## mattyg8

no kids atm but I didnt think there would be much problem and considering its gonna be concealed in the chest freezer


----------



## Lodan

MastersBrewery said:


> and note CO2 is a heavy gas and therefore would be around the floor, not up where your breathing.


Do not pass out near your kegerator


----------



## Crusty

zxhoon said:


> Might be an issue if you have kids though, my bottle is out in the garage at the moment as I've got a 5 month old rolling around on the floor most of the day...


Good decision.
One question though. How are you going to fare when your rolling around on the floor in the garage.......


----------



## zxhoon

just roll out the door haha


----------



## spog

Lodan said:


> Do not pass out near your kegerator


Piss taking,I can see the newspaper headlines,given recent brewing related reports.
...homebrewer gases family....


----------



## pk.sax

I think the home brewer shoots more toxic gases organically for the co2 to be a worry.


----------



## Wilkensone

As much as I love reading 147 pages of things I'm trying not to spend more money on.. h34r:

Does anyone have any good solutions for displaying what beers are on tap for a KK style kegerator?


----------



## MastersBrewery

okay the cheap way http://raspberrypints.com/ and the HBT current thread http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/initial-release-raspberrypints-digital-taplist-solution-456809/ they are currently working on a second release which will include flow meters so you'll be able to tell how much is in each keg


----------



## Wilkensone

MastersBrewery said:


> okay the cheap way http://raspberrypints.com/ and the HBT current thread http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/initial-release-raspberrypints-digital-taplist-solution-456809/ they are currently working on a second release which will include flow meters so you'll be able to tell how much is in each keg


Jesus thats cool and fancy, wasn't thinking that high tech


----------



## MastersBrewery

hey but it's as cheap or as expensive as you like, epecially it you have an old monitor or tv (HDMI compatible) then just some cables and a Raspberry PI, one guy has even added a motion sensor to add to it. Oh and the big up grade for those with their keggerator and ferm fridge in the same spot, is you can run brewPI from the same system


----------



## pk.sax

I'm thinking small pieces of wood, chalkboarded. Mounted on alloy brackets cut to size.


----------



## Wilkensone

practicalfool said:


> I'm thinking small pieces of wood, chalkboarded. Mounted on alloy brackets cut to size.


do you mean mounted to each tap or something else?


----------



## phoenixdigital

practicalfool said:


> I'm thinking small pieces of wood, chalkboarded. Mounted on alloy brackets cut to size.


I made my beer chalkboard doing exactly this. A piece of plywood painted with chalkboard paint. Mine hangs on the wall though.

If you want an even cheaper low hassle version though you could stick some of this to your kegerator.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/45x200cm-Removable-Black-Chalkboard-Blackboard-Wall-Decal-Sticker-Label-Paper-/221422016425?pt=AU_Home_Decor&hash=item338dc7d7a9

Edit: Write numbers on the chalkboard next to each beer and stick matching numbers to the taps (label maker).


----------



## Wilkensone

chalkboard on the wall looks like it might be the simplest way to go, any complaints?

Care to snap a pic larger than your profile?


----------



## pk.sax

Wilkensone said:


> do you mean mounted to each tap or something else?


----------



## phoenixdigital

Wilkensone said:


> chalkboard on the wall looks like it might be the simplest way to go, any complaints?
> 
> Care to snap a pic larger than your profile?


The label maker number dont really show in this photo but you can see them on the taps.




Oh and the chalkboard is as I said just a piece of plywood painted with chalkboard paint from bunnings. From recollection I used two spraycans... a primer and then the chalboard paint all from bunnings. I also nailed some rails across the back with some random wood lying around to make it easier to hang from the wall.


----------



## OneEye

You can use some empty yeast vials as tap handles and put some labels in them like this...





I've got some instructions on my blog, it's easy as. http://oneeyebrewing.tumblr.com/post/82539168379/diy-white-labs-vials-tap-handles


----------



## Cocko

OneEye said:


> You can use some empty yeast vials as tap handles and put some labels in them like this...
> 
> I've got some instructions on my blog, it's easy as. http://oneeyebrewing.tumblr.com/post/82539168379/diy-white-labs-vials-tap-handles



Very cool.... Love the grain filled on the blog...

:super:




Now, to find some glow stick filling.... h34r:


----------



## phoenixdigital

OneEye said:


> You can use some empty yeast vials as tap handles and put some labels in them like this...


That is very cool and as Cocko said the grain ones look awesome too.


----------



## daehssip

I have a keg similar to this and want to keg my homebrew can someone link me to a diagram of first up setup please


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Get that keg on the cheap?
You'll need the right coupler, lines, co2, fridge, tap...

Check out pics on here for a simpler setup


----------



## spog

MastersBrewery said:


> okay the cheap way http://raspberrypints.com/ and the HBT current thread http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/initial-release-raspberrypints-digital-taplist-solution-456809/ they are currently working on a second release which will include flow meters so you'll be able to tell how much is in each keg


Wow that is a cool setup,got me thinking about how to judge how much beer is left in the kegs of a kegerator without having to open it and check by lifting the kegs and guessing.
Could a digital flow meter be connected to each beer line to help gauge usage ?
Or scales which would measure usage by loss from original wieght .this is " way out there" but with all the electronics being used in HB applications surely someone could come up with an idea.


----------



## phoenixdigital

spog said:


> Wow that is a cool setup,got me thinking about how to judge how much beer is left in the kegs of a kegerator without having to open it and check by lifting the kegs and guessing.
> Could a digital flow meter be connected to each beer line to help gauge usage ?
> Or scales which would measure usage by loss from original wieght .this is " way out there" but with all the electronics being used in HB applications surely someone could come up with an idea.


My only concern with a flow control monitor would be turbulence in the beer line which may cause co2 bubbles out of solution.

Another solution would be ultrasonic sensors which you could possibly mount inside the keg.
http://www.parallax.com/product/28015
or
http://www.open-electronics.org/water-tank-level-display-with-arduino/

Still not ideal though and not sure how well they work at keg pressure.

The weight of keg method would probably be the best option.


----------



## TidalPete

> Does anyone have any good solutions for displaying what beers are on tap for a KK style kegerator?


What about a framed whiteboard from Officeworks? Around $10 IIRC.

Another chance to show off my latest bling,


----------



## Yob

Not sure if this shouldt go in Ghetto..

Full Size Party Keg Setup




PVC pipe (Thanks Dan) and Willo Garbo




Size and cut to fit, slots cut for stiffeners in bottom of Garbo




Drilled holes and filled with expandable foam, keep gaffa tape handy to close off holes.




Keg fits nicely

Lid on, yet to make a "holster for Pluto gun on the side, idea is to then fit this to trolley to be able to take on the move.

Still need to add more foam and trim all the excess, but you get the idea h34r:


----------



## Wilkensone

TidalPete said:


> What about a framed whiteboard from Officeworks? Around $10 IIRC.
> 
> Another chance to show off my latest bling,


TP you are just killing it mate!


----------



## peas_and_corn

My recent upgrade


----------



## Tahoose

Yob said:


> Not sure if this shouldt go in Ghetto..
> 
> Full Size Party Keg Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow 1.jpg
> 
> PVC pipe (Thanks Dan) and Willo Garbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow 2.jpg
> 
> Size and cut to fit, slots cut for stiffeners in bottom of Garbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow 3.jpg
> 
> Drilled holes and filled with expandable foam, keep gaffa tape handy to close off holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow 4.jpg
> 
> Keg fits nicely
> 
> Lid on, yet to make a "holster for Pluto gun on the side, idea is to then fit this to trolley to be able to take on the move.
> 
> Still need to add more foam and trim all the excess, but you get the idea h34r:


You must have been reading my mind yob, i have been looking at those willow bins everytime i wander down the bucket isle at bunnings.

You planning to go with a sodastrem bottle or a co2 bottle?


----------



## Yob

Party keg charger will fit in the lid perfectly so will go with that..


----------



## Danwood

Good work, Yob. I'm still hanging on for some 300mm end caps for my pipes. 

No luck so far at scrapyards or interwebs searches on eGumBayTree.com.au.


----------



## Edak

Yob said:


> Not sure if this shouldt go in Ghetto..
> 
> Full Size Party Keg Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow 1.jpg
> 
> PVC pipe (Thanks Dan) and Willo Garbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow 2.jpg
> 
> Size and cut to fit, slots cut for stiffeners in bottom of Garbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow 3.jpg
> 
> Drilled holes and filled with expandable foam, keep gaffa tape handy to close off holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow 4.jpg
> 
> Keg fits nicely
> 
> Lid on, yet to make a "holster for Pluto gun on the side, idea is to then fit this to trolley to be able to take on the move.
> 
> Still need to add more foam and trim all the excess, but you get the idea h34r:


 plus if the beer turns out to be garbage (which I imagine is not the case for you) then you at least have the perfect house for it.


----------



## Tahoose

Tahoose said:


> image.jpg
> 
> I'll still do a full build thread probably next week, when the rest of the kegs come. Have one keg of pale ale, sitting at 3c for when I get home. First pour will be tonight, 10hr day today, might go down as one of the longest days in history.
> 
> Can't wait.


For those who are interested, just did a write up on my build.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80118-tahoose-keezer-build/#entry1173326


----------



## Wilkensone

Had 3 Perlick SS 545's, shanks, font and new manifold arrive last night, super keen to get these babies working!


----------



## Wilkensone

Also, stupid question..




Is this just to tighten the lever and lock it into place? My levers seems to be really tight and quite difficult to turn.


----------



## MastersBrewery

others have noted previously the ss perlics are somewhat tighter than the pc so may stay that way or could loosen up a little over time.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

My lever is incredibly tight too... planning on pulling the tap apart before use to clean it thoroughly and to also learn how to do it. WIll post back if it loosens or whatever in the process!


----------



## Cocko

Little bit of keg/food safe lube on all seals will not hurt either


----------



## sav

TidalPete said:


> What about a framed whiteboard from Officeworks? Around $10 IIRC.
> 
> Another chance to show off my latest bling,


Nice balls


----------



## maxim0200

Wilkensone said:


> Also, stupid question..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-05-15_1118.png
> 
> Is this just to tighten the lever and lock it into place? My levers seems to be really tight and quite difficult to turn.


Replace with Floryte and snaplok!  h34r:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I think they are designed to be that tight - so that you set your flow control position and forget it, so that it does not get easily knocked. But it does loosen if you undo that side cover, although it has a seal inside it so that's there for a reason also. Wouldn't want beer pouring out the side of the tap!!!

Soaking in PBW as we speak, armed and ready to apply lube... shame I don't have any beer in kegs to pour through them :-(


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I've left mine slightly loose (maybe a 0.5mm gap on the cap) and it seems to be a good compromise between requiring ridiculous force to turn (and a weird squeaking noise as it rubs on the seal) and a smooth glide.

They look sexy, now I need some bloody beer in kegs!!!


----------



## pk.sax

That could be because they are pointing the wrong way. Assemble the taps onto the shanks with the ball at the back all the way out (no flow). That should give the lever full travel and hopefully less resistance.


----------



## citizensnips

Got mine the other day and couldn't figure out why they were so tight but must agree with Lethal, it's most likely so you can set and forget and not worry about others knocking it......especially when your like myself living with two other guys who have not the slightest clue what is going on asides from pull and pour.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Practical, the flow control has the control ball all the way "back" towards the shank when it points up vertically. Assembling this way meant it jammed and does not have any play at all... I assembled pointing backwards as forwards as you often see them interferes with the glass when pouring and I could see friend chipping a glass being careless when pouring. The way mine is now bringing the flow control level up to vertical position seals the ball against the curved seat in the shank and should stop flow. Is this the reverse to the chrome taps?


----------



## pk.sax

Shouldn't be, but I did use to find them a little stiffer if mounted backwards. Might just help.

Fortunately I'm rid of the problem now


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Nah theyare just as stif either way I played a fair bit. You can loosen them a lot by loosening that side cap but I think that will reduce the seal. Wont really know till I have them pressurised. Will report back one day when ive got beer in a keg!! (Anyone notice a sad theme here?!)


----------



## JaseH

The flow controls on my PC's have a nice smooth easy action. I use it all the time when doing the first pour and the tap isnt chilled, I crank the flow right down, open the tap then slowly open the flow control, this stops the big head and gives a perfect glass on the first pour. After that the tap is nicely chilled I don't need to touch it.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hmmm... maybe it warrants an email to Perlick. Ill shoot something to them on the weekend!


----------



## carniebrew

Frothie said:


> The flow controls on my PC's have a nice smooth easy action. I use it all the time when doing the first pour and the tap isnt chilled, I crank the flow right down, open the tap then slowly open the flow control, this stops the big head and gives a perfect glass on the first pour. After that the tap is nicely chilled I don't need to touch it.


Ditto, the controls on my PC's move quite easily, firm but not stiff (have at it!). And I do exactly the same as Frothie when doing the first pour, works perfectly. If you leave them full open on the first pour you get a hell of a lot more head. Curiously though one I've poured the first, I can often not get enough head on the next pour (if done straight away), even with the flow control full open. Wondering if I should shorten my beer lines?


----------



## TidalPete

sav said:


> Nice balls


Well Done Jamie!


----------



## OneEye

I've got both and the PC is much easier to move. I've taken the SS ones apart and cleaned/lubed and they're still pretty stiff. I do the same as above with my first pours through the warm taps. Gets a perfect pint every time and my lines are no more than 30cm. With four kegs in a 150L chesty I need all the room I can get!


----------



## carniebrew

OneEye said:


> I've got both and the PC is much easier to move. I've taken the SS ones apart and cleaned/lubed and they're still pretty stiff. I do the same as above with my first pours through the warm taps. Gets a perfect pint every time and my lines are no more than 30cm. With four kegs in a 150L chesty I need all the room I can get!


30cm lines?? That would fix a LOT of the mess inside my kegerator, mine must be 1.5m or more. Mind you my font must be at least that tall, so I won't be able to get 'em that short.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

That's my only gripe with a full fridge kegerator and full height door, even with flow controls it is looking like 1 metre is the shortest line I can get away with!!!


----------



## Wilkensone

Got my new setup going, still working out the correct flow as you can see but overall loving it!






Wilkens


----------



## peas_and_corn

Awesome! Having beer on trap never gets old


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hmmm... maybe it warrants an email to Perlick. Ill shoot something to them on the weekend!


FYI, I've taken the "hard to move" flow control lever issue up with Perlick directly: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80239-perlick-545ss-stainless-steel-flow-control-taps-problems-solutions/


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Okie dokie.....
Just finished putting the bar together exactly how I want it.
So here's how it goes;

310 Ltr F&P chestie from graysonline. $300
4 door kitchen cabinet from eBay $25
Recycled hardwood timber flooring for a bench top. $0
Clip together flooring panels for chestie top and teak trimming $60
Putty, glue, finishing lacquer, nails, screws etc $120
Handles $36
Font from pub in Melbourne. $70 freight to Sydney $120
Taps eBay $35 each 
Kegs and hardware purchased over time (except I did score a bargain last week at a garage sale. 2 kegs, 3 regs for $50!)
Bucket, tubing and aquarium pump $50
My time and effort... Priceless.














Getting frosty....



A well deserved drop...


----------



## DU99

Nice piece of work... :icon_drool2:


----------



## TidalPete

Love your work HOU5ECAT! Really neat & tidy. :super:
Have seen that font before but never get tired of looking at it. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Tidy job on the bench top particularly


----------



## mckenry

Is it sticking out like that so you can open the lid?


----------



## OneEye

mckenry said:


> Is it sticking out like that so you can open the lid?


looks like it's on wheels so he can slide it out to open the lid and change kegs and then slide her back in flush with the existing cabinets.

A really nice job!


----------



## spog

Oohhh yeah! Nice setup.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Yup, second pic is as if I was sliding out the cab to open and change kegs


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Picked this up from another forum member who is moving on to bigger and better things. 

Really happy with it. Not sure about the blackboard, might have to get some blackboard tap handles or a raspberrypints set up. 

Hidden away in our store room and can put shelving above it so the girlfriend is happy it's not taking up space in our small court yard like my old keg fridge. 

Happy days!


----------



## zxhoon

housecat that is an awesome setup, looks very pro!

one thing, the vent down the bottom right side of the freezer, does this have any airflow past it when the unit is back in against the wall? if it's anything like the chest freezer I have the compressor sits in there and needs reasonable airflow...


----------



## H0U5ECAT

There's a void of about 40mm between the chesty and the cabinet.
Probably about the same if you were to find it in a kitchen fit out.

Cheers all for the kudos. So much happier that its in and done now


----------



## peas_and_corn

Ooh, andale taps- I have those, they're really good.


----------



## TidalPete

Big kudos once again for your absolutely excellent setup HOU5ECAT but Rototaps beat Andale every time.
Sorry about that p & c. 

Stirring shit once again & getting under cover ready for the approaching storm.


----------



## Cube

The coloured tap handles and chart remind me of my toddlers kindy room.


----------



## Mardoo

Cube said:


> The coloured tap handles and chart remind me of my toddlers kindy room.


Still a toddler and already on to kegging?


----------



## Camo6

Makes me feel like playing Gauntlet or maybe Double Dragon. I'd break those handles by attempting special moves while pouring me thinks.


----------



## Edak

Hadouken ale?


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Now there a name for a drop.


----------



## lael

Are those the micromatic flow controls from the bulk buy a while ago? What are they like compared to other taps?


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Already done haha.


----------



## Camo6

How bout a Sonic Bock?


----------



## TidalPete

lael said:


> Are those the micromatic flow controls from the bulk buy a while ago? What are they like compared to other taps?


They are from a later BB & are great to use. They are really just a fancy ball valve with the flow being controlled by the both the flow controller behind the tap & by the actual tap itself.
The tap in this link isn't the Micromatic version but the build is the same & shows how easy they are to look after ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKWWqVx2Syw
A big improvement on my old Perlick 575's.


----------



## pk.sax

TidalPete said:


> They are from a later BB & are great to use. They are really just a fancy ball valve with the flow being controlled by the both the flow controller behind the tap & by the actual tap itself.
> The tap in this link isn't the Micromatic version but the build is the same & shows how easy they are to look after ----
> A big improvement on my old Perlick 575's.



I have, mistakenly used the tap itself as flow control, don't do it. It just causes excess head. Pulled all the way and the dial used to control. In fact, I can completely shut flow with the dial. I often do that on the last pint of the day so I can drain the tap from forward of that (finger on spout, make the trapped liquid drip out).


----------



## H0U5ECAT

A little more self gloating.
Not exactly kegging, but it is in the keezer.
What do you prefer? The green or brown?


I love having commercial printers at my disposal


----------



## Yob

Further to >THIS< build, now nearing completion..







Te tap at the top is a Beamish tap, but I think I have a similar style I can sub out.. could probably just take the sparkler off yeah?

Gotta find a way to tart the whole thing up yet and disguise the 'bin' and make it a little more attractive to drink out of.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## shaunous

Why make it look classy? My 'bin' worked a treat last weekend in Coffs Harbour, beach front kegging


----------



## Yob

Only coz I'm a man of much style and grace..

Should coin these Binerators


----------



## shaunous

Binerator it is!

Jeez we got weird looks walking it down to the water, then we got 'Fuk Yeah's' once they seen the cups filling up.


----------



## Cronessa

Finally got the kegerator set up after many years of bottling. 







I mounted the tap off centre as I plan to put in a second one eventually, I've measured the fridge and it should fit two cornys if I put the CO2 outside the fridge or mount it in the door. 

Thanks goes to my mate, a professional painter and decorator, who gave up his Sunday to spray it for me. I think he got a kick out of the novelty of it all.


----------



## Tahoose

Cronessa said:


> Thanks goes to my mate, a professional painter and decorator, who gave up his Sunday to spray it for me. I think he got a kick out of the novelty of it all.



That's what we have mates for isn't it? We give and we get, does he drink beer? I'm sure he'll be happy enough to pour a beer or 7. Be careful though red does go faster.


----------



## Cronessa

Too true Tahoose, I've been able to help him out with a few things over the years. He'll drink beer, but I think he loves his cider so I may throw one of those together at some stage


----------



## StalkingWilbur

Tahoose said:


> That's what we have mates for isn't it? We give and we get, does he drink beer? I'm sure he'll be happy enough to pour a beer or 7. Be careful though red does go faster.


I've got a mate who has helped me out several times and he doesn't even drink beer. He did try a hop hog the other day and enjoyed, I think he might be a bigger beer snob than me and just not realise it yet. 

In return though, I'd do just about anything to help him out!


----------



## Tahoose

Cronessa said:


> Too true Tahoose, I've been able to help him out with a few things over the years. He'll drink beer, but I think he loves his cider so I may throw one of those together at some stage


Seeing as your kegging now ciders are much more friendlier in kegs than bottles. I just blew my first cider keg tonight which seemed like it was never going to end  .

It was only a 9ltr keg but was basically 8ltrs of 7-8% cider then I diluted it with un-fermented juice and some sugar syrup. came out semi-sweet and when I had my mates over to give the keezer a run in, it was the favourite of the night. Even my missus liked it.

Mine was basically juice,sugar, lemon juice, a few tea bags in 200mls of water and back sweeten at kegging time, fermented with Notto.

Beer on tap is the bomb though!!


----------



## Wilkensone

Hey folks,

Purchased some of these http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/Graphics/tap%20plug%20and%20brush.jpg for my new taps to try stop gunk getting stuck in the taps between uses.. I've been kegging for about a month and noticed that there was mould growing on them which is a bit of a turn off.. anyone else experience this?


----------



## StalkingWilbur

I just keep a spray bottle of start san and give it a squirt up the spout when I think I'm not going to have any more for a few hours or more. 

Heard either JZ or John Palmer say they do it on a BN podcast.


----------



## Camo6

StalkingWilbur said:


> I just keep a spray bottle of start san and give it a squirt up the spout when I think I'm not going to have any more for a few hours or more.


I do similar. In fact I keep several spray bottles of Starsan around the brewery _and_ the house. I'm saving a fortune on TP.


----------



## Wilkensone

StalkingWilbur said:


> I just keep a spray bottle of start san and give it a squirt up the spout when I think I'm not going to have any more for a few hours or more.
> 
> Heard either JZ or John Palmer say they do it on a BN podcast.


Thanks for that, can't really believe I didn't think of it honestly.. especially with the spray bottle sitting next to the kegs >.<

So just spray up the tap when you are done drinking? Anything else you do maintenance wise for the taps?


----------



## Cronessa

Tahoose said:


> Seeing as your kegging now ciders are much more friendlier in kegs than bottles. I just blew my first cider keg tonight which seemed like it was never going to end


Awesome! I guess it's the low temp that's stops the unfermented juice and sugar from fermenting out


----------



## Donske

Wilkensone said:


> Thanks for that, can't really believe I didn't think of it honestly.. especially with the spray bottle sitting next to the kegs >.<
> 
> *So just spray up the tap when you are done drinking?* Anything else you do maintenance wise for the taps?


I spray the taps with water after I our a round, I really don't like the idea of beer sitting in the taps for even the 30-45 minutes between pours.


----------



## Tahoose

I'm not saying it won't ferment at some stage. But my cider was still semi sweet last night when I had the last couple of glasses.

I needed to finish it so I could get my faux lager in the keg and on the co2. Getting it carbonated for a party.

I was a concentrated effort to finish the keg.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Donske said:


> I spray the taps with water after I our a round, I really don't like the idea of beer sitting in the taps for even the* 30-45 minutes between pours*.


You need to step it up and drink faster... :beer:

I also do the starsan spray after a session, between pours is probably a good idea, but when I'm having a session it's the last thing on my mind. Quiet commercial pubs don't rinse their taps and there may be an hour or more between pours on some taps in that instance.

I also don't like the idea of pluging the taps up when wet with anything, best to let the air dry the sanitized taps after a session.


----------



## jaypes

Bridges said:


> Yep chainsaws are awesome.


Chainsaw?

Where?


----------



## Pogierob

Cronessa said:


> Finally got the kegerator set up after many years of bottling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo2.jpg
> 
> I mounted the tap off centre as I plan to put in a second one eventually, I've measured the fridge and it should fit two cornys if I put the CO2 outside the fridge or mount it in the door.
> 
> Thanks goes to my mate, a professional painter and decorator, who gave up his Sunday to spray it for me. I think he got a kick out of the novelty of it all.


get your mate to spray the freezer lid with blackboard paint so you can
Label up the taps.


----------



## Pogierob

Cronessa said:


> Too true Tahoose, I've been able to help him out with a few things over the years. He'll drink beer, but I think he loves his cider so I may throw one of those together at some stage


good excuse for the second tap.


----------



## shina

Been looking at everyone elses setup so I'd thought I would share mine. Got sick off 2 taps recently (not enough choices) so I put on 4 taps to give me so variety LOL.


----------



## peas_and_corn

jaypes said:


> Chainsaw?
> 
> Where?


Those of you who said 'what handkerchief' have serious sex addiction.


----------



## Donske

shina said:


> Been looking at everyone elses setup so I'd thought I would share mine. Got sick off 2 taps recently (not enough choices) so I put on 4 taps to give me so variety LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 20131203_090145.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140508_155029.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140508_154928.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140508_150056.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140508_150006.jpg



That is really nice mate, bet you always get volunteered to host barbecues.


----------



## Weizguy

artistic mock up of my 500 litre eBay freezer. Before (artsy angle shot) and after pics (thanks to PaintShop Pro)




Note: there will be a drip tray and the cow skull is optional for the wall behind the freezer.


----------



## breakbeer

Hi Lez, I can make those decals for ya if you need them

You in Melbourne?


----------



## Weizguy

breakbeer said:


> Hi Lez, I can make those decals for ya if you need them
> 
> You in Melbourne?


Unfortunately, no.
Fortunately for me though, Newcastle works for me.

The freezer already has "ICE" on it, as that was it's previous life before it was eBay'd. I added the "N" via imaging magic. What can you offer me? Maybe pm me?

edit: I was inspired by the Cheech & Chong movie - Nice Dreams (where they changed the logo on the side of an Ice Cream truck


----------



## jaypes

peas_and_corn said:


> Those of you who said 'what handkerchief' have serious sex addiction.


Yep, 100% agree


----------



## GuyQLD

She's not quite finished yet, need a few more bits to get all the internals completed, but say hello to my new friend. From Picnic tap to Celli. I'm in heaven.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Nice.


----------



## randomiser

Hi,
This is my setup. Chest freezer with wooden collar. 4 Perlick taps installed. I made a gas manifold from 1/4" stainless BSP fittings and valves. Also I wanted stainless nuts on the shank instead of the existing ones that were corroding. I bought some 7/8" stainless unf nuts but they didn't screw on. Then bought a 5/8" BSPP tap and tapped out the thread.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

That manifold is ingenious! Well done


----------



## mckenry

shina said:


> Been looking at everyone elses setup so I'd thought I would share mine. Got sick off 2 taps recently (not enough choices) so I put on 4 taps to give me so variety LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 20131203_090145.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140508_155029.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140508_154928.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140508_150056.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140508_150006.jpg


Is that a hookah pipe out back? h34r:


----------



## shina

mckenry said:


> Is that a hookah pipe out back? h34r:


yep.....good spot!!! 2 off them don't mind the shisha every now and then.


----------



## Yob

randomiser said:


> Hi,
> This is my setup. Chest freezer with wooden collar. 4 Perlick taps installed. I made a gas manifold from 1/4" stainless BSP fittings and valves. Also I wanted stainless nuts on the shank instead of the existing ones that were corroding. I bought some 7/8" stainless unf nuts but they didn't screw on. Then bought a 5/8" BSPP tap and tapped out the thread.


Blood?? Izzat blood in your keezer?


----------



## randomiser

Not blood lol. It is rusting on the floor and sides of the freezer.


----------



## Crouch

spog said:


> Wow that is a cool setup,got me thinking about how to judge how much beer is left in the kegs of a kegerator without having to open it and check by lifting the kegs and guessing.
> Could a digital flow meter be connected to each beer line to help gauge usage ?
> Or scales which would measure usage by loss from original wieght .this is " way out there" but with all the electronics being used in HB applications surely someone could come up with an idea.


I use a travel bag weighing thing. I tare it first using an empty keg, then lift the keg I want to know how much is left - no guessing the scales to me the weight which is an easy 1:1 kilo/litre conversion.

You can find these on ebay cheap:






Anyway, this is my fridge - it fits 6 kegs, but at the moment I usually have 5 and the gas bottle, I am yet to drill a hole in the side for the gas line so I can use all the fridge space for kegs. It also fits 1 shelf (not in there at the moment) for putting hops, yeast, wifes wine bottles etc.





The beer lines need to be replaced. They haven't been used for almost 6 months (just getting back into the brewing) and I didn't clean them out when last used. Or if someone can recommend something I can flush through/sock them with that would be preferrable.

Cheers


----------



## Pogierob

Crouch said:


> I use a travel bag weighing thing. I tare it first using an empty keg, then lift the keg I want to know how much is left - no guessing the scales to me the weight which is an easy 1:1 kilo/litre conversion.
> 
> You can find these on ebay cheap:
> 
> 
> 
> weigher.gif
> 
> 
> 
> weightlift.gif
> 
> 
> 
> weight.gif
> Anyway, this is my fridge - it fits 6 kegs, but at the moment I usually have 5 and the gas bottle, I am yet to drill a hole in the side for the gas line so I can use all the fridge space for kegs. It also fits 1 shelf (not in there at the moment) for putting hops, yeast, wifes wine bottles etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beerfridge.gif
> 
> 
> 
> beerfridgeinside.gif
> 
> The beer lines need to be replaced. They haven't been used for almost 6 months (just getting back into the brewing) and I didn't clean them out when last used. Or if someone can recommend something I can flush through/sock them with that would be preferrable.
> 
> Cheers


Keg fridge = GOLD
scale Idea = GOLD!!!!!! (just hit Ebay)


----------



## hathro

Crouch said:


> Or if someone can recommend something I can flush through/sock them with that would be preferrable.


Hit the beer lines with PBW. Let that sit for 10 mins, then hit it with warm water, same again and finally starsan. Great video here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XS3Auf4INo


----------



## Batz

I use a spare keg, hot water and PBW, let it sit for a couple of hours. Flush with water, works for me.

Batz


----------



## dean1639

Hi everyone

I am new to this home brewing stuff but thought someone might like to see the keezer I built


Got the chest freezer for $350




Some electrical work behind the keezer coffin




Stc-1000




Coat of lacquer or two


First beer from the new keezer


----------



## MarkBastard

Im assuming you are gunna put taps through the coffin?


----------



## sjp770

That keezer looks really nice. I think I'll copy the coffin but separate the electricals, aren't you worried about condensation?


----------



## simmo1972

Evening all,

Long time lurker on the board and picked up loads of tips, I use search a lot! Will try and get more involved though 

Had enough of bottles and not always having a perfect carbonated drink so moved to a keg system. Had a tall freezer so converted that.

My keg is filled from a local brewer while my own homebrew is ageing in a cube. It's a bit 'foamy' but I think that is down to being shaken around in the car, hopefully get it sorted at the weekend. Used all the spreadsheets and think I have my line right, it is 2.4m.

Perlick 525SS tap but the shank is not SS, the one I had was too small to get through the door, so, to get it all up and working I had to order a longer 13cm shank asap to get her sorted. Will replace when I add another tap.

I've installed a fan to help move the air around and placed the temp sensor in a small container on the keg. Got some glasses in the container under the wood support.

Next up is to get some more kegs, only have the one at the moment, install a gas breakout to help CO2 into a cube and also carb once I get another keg, will install another tap and finish off my small fermentation fridge with some stripes and temp control.

Simmo

PS I'm a Crystal Palace fan hence the stripes


----------



## Tahoose

Welcome to the forum, and even more so welcome to the world of beer on tap. Which must be one of the best luxuries in life.


----------



## dean1639

Mark^Bastard said:


> Im assuming you are gunna put taps through the coffin?
> 
> Yes I now have one ss perlick installed, I have left room to put in 4 taps but just don't have the funds at the moment





sjp770 said:


> That keezer looks really nice. I think I'll copy the coffin but separate the electricals, aren't you worried about condensation?


I don't have any condensation in there, I am thinking of running the fan off a switch instead of having the fan run whenever the compressor runs, this way when I am using the keezer the taps and beer lines are always cold also I won't need that 32amp relay that always makes the dog jump to its feet every time it clicks on.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Hey all.
Just a quick question.
I am in the process of setting up a party style twin 9.5L keg esky.
I have a 2.6kg bottle and reg which will live in the esky with the kegs, but the only thing is it has to lay down to fit in.

Any issues with this ? 
I assume not as it is under pressure and will still come out the same.
Here is a photo, before it is all finished....obviously.


Perlicks will be mounted on front, beer line coiled under the kegs to be kept submerged in ice slurry.
I am reasonably confident that it should be fine.
Any feedback appreciated.

CF


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yep it will be fine, its just gaseous co2 so it will find its way out, enjoy!


----------



## maxim0200

Personally I wouldn't do it as you may get liquid CO2 in your regulator. CO2 is very similar to LPG, they are stored as a liquid under pressure (co2 is under ALLOT more pressure though). when you pickup a BBQ bottle you can feel it sloshing around it inside the co2 dose the same, this is also why you don't see the HP side drop until your are almost out of gas.

Anyway long story short I don't know what liquid CO2 dose to your diaphragm of your regulator but I wouldn't want to find out.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

CO2 aint liquid mate, not in these bottles. If it was they would need to be vaccum insulated vessels and have a pressure raising circuit to maintain a headspace pressure to drive it out. These co2 bottles are gaseous at high pressure only, not the same as LPG.


----------



## CrookedFingers

^ is what I was thinking.
Thanks mate.


CF


----------



## maxim0200

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> CO2 aint liquid mate, not in these bottles. If it was they would need to be vaccum insulated vessels and have a pressure raising circuit to maintain a headspace pressure to drive it out. These co2 bottles are gaseous at high pressure only, not the same as LPG.


Mate I'd be checking up on your physics, in short this video shows you what the inside of all your CO2 tanks looks like: A close look at supercritical carbon dioxide CO2: http://youtu.be/-gCTKteN5Y4

In long when you compress co2 to super high pressures it turns to a liquid. Pick you cylinder up and shake it. You will feel it slosh around.
At room temperatures the pressure must remain above 60.2PSI. And is typically delivered at 300PSI.

Once you heat it above 31DegC it becomes a gas. But I can safely say is his esky it will be below 31DegC...

http://www.co2info.com/co2.html
http://encyclopedia.airliquide.com/encyclopedia.asp?LanguageID=11&CountryID=19&Formula=&GasID=26&UNNumber=&EquivGasID=26&PressionBox=26&btnPression=Calculate&VolLiquideBox=&MasseLiquideBox=&VolGasBox=&MasseGasBox=&RD20=29&RD9=8&RD6=64&RD4=2&RD3=22&RD8=27&RD2=20&RD18=41&RD7=18&RD13=71&RD16=35&RD12=31&RD19=34&RD24=62&RD25=77&RD26=78&RD28=81&RD29=82#LiquidGasConversion

My CO2 cylinder sits at around 60bar/ 6,000kpa or 870PSI.
The last cylinder I bought is tested to 22 MKpa with a pressure release at 20 MKpa.

All these pressure are above the room temp liquid point.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yep you're right it would be condensed to a liquid at room temp at bottle pressure. Its not supercritical though that would require megapascals of pressure. 

You could probably tilt the bottle at least 45 degrees and avoid liquid withdrawal as there would be a headspace of gas and there is no dip tube inside the cylinders?


----------



## maxim0200

My guess is you would be correct, t should be fine. There are people who use fire extinguishers without inverting them with no issues.
But then again I wouldn't want to find out if the diaphragm+valve froze open and 800PSI of co2 come spurting out.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Hey fellas. Thanks for the heads up.
I spoke to a bloke at Supagas, he told me that lying down is not recommended.
I am going with that advice.
Looks like some mods for the esky lid !
Thanks again boys.

CF


----------



## CrookedFingers

Done.
Just need to mod the lid. 
Easy as cutting and adding the top of a small esky. The flip lid of the small one will allow me to open and fiddle with the gas if necessary.
That will really only need to be done by the warmer weather.
For now I will just cut the lid so the reg can stick out.






CF


----------



## Batz

CrookedFingers said:


> Done.
> Just need to mod the lid.
> Easy as cutting and adding the top of a small esky. The flip lid of the small one will allow me to open and fiddle with the gas if necessary.
> That will really only need to be done by the warmer weather.
> For now I will just cut the lid so the reg can stick out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1406528035.502450.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1406528092.702986.jpg
> 
> CF


Why have the C02 bottle in the esky? It maybe just me but it seems a bit silly and your going to stuff your regulator.

Batz


----------



## CrookedFingers

The reason is that it is all in one , no bits hanging off anywhere.
How will it affect the reg. ?


----------



## Moad

Plan is to tile the top and pretty it up a bit when the warranty runs out on the freezer. As it is I can return to stock pretty quickly. My artistic skills are not the best, hence the dodgy chalk job.

Hooked up a reed switch to the light strip and a pc fan so when the lid closes the fan comes on and when it opens the lights come on.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

fn A class.
how's that 6 way splitter working out for you?
You don't need to adjust serving pressure on all the kegs? They all poor relatively the same?


----------



## Moad

Cheers man,I'm pretty useless with my hands but really took the time on the woodwork and stoked with how it came out.

6 way splitter is great but I do need to get some check valves. Not such a big deal at 10-12 psi but when I'm gassing up and hook up a keg at 30 psi some liquid is pulled out of other kegs.

I have a second reg that I run at 30 with a 2 way splitter... One side sits on a spirits mixer keg and the other side for carbing. 

The 6 all pour well, I have 3m lines so sit it at about 12 @ 4 degrees. Works a treat


----------



## Pogierob

Made a new keg fridge today.


----------



## Cocko

Rob.P said:


> Made a new keg fridge today.


Strap in mate, get ready for your head voice to justify one more beer... not for you, "It is not for me.. its just so I can use the taps..."

Nice work BTW!


----------



## Pogierob

CrookedFingers said:


> The reason is that it is all in one , no bits hanging off anywhere.
> How will it affect the reg. ?


can you make a collar instead of cutting into the lid?


----------



## Pogierob

Cocko said:


> Strap in mate, get ready for your head voice to justify one more beer... not for you, "It is not for me.. its just so I can use the taps..."
> 
> Nice work BTW!


cheers, I have already walked that path, my old fridge died last week, I managed to convince SWMBO we needed to upgrade the house fridge.

You might have noticed the taps aren't centered on the door, I might have noticed the new fridge can potentially take 4 kegs..


----------



## Blind Dog

Rob.P said:


> cheers, I have already walked that path, my old fridge died last week, I managed to convince SWMBO we needed to upgrade the house fridge.
> 
> You might have noticed the taps aren't centered on the door, I might have noticed the new fridge can potentially take 4 kegs..


Five. It will take 5. It f*****g will take 5...

6 if you build a collar, 8 if it's a big collar. No reason why a collar should be horizontal...


----------



## Pogierob

"if I cut the shelves of the door I might just get another in.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Finally got around to it.
For now this works, summertime will see another lid or some such attached to cover the hole to insulate better.






Lid closes well and all knobs and gauges easy to see and use.
I know it is not temp controlled but hey, until the bar gets built this will do. 
Goodbye bottling ! ........mostly.

CF


----------



## sjp770

Reminds me of mickey mouse


----------



## CrookedFingers

Well guys. Ice is in and she works a treat. !!!





Brew has a bit of chill haze....don't care !!
Tastes great and I am a happy camper !

CF


----------



## bradmelb

Nice one, Looks like you Are ready for camping!.


----------



## bradmelb

HI All,

I am having an issue with my keg set up.
I have had three kegs through it now and all the same. They all carb up ok for a day or so then nothing but foam. First one forced carb then tried natural at serving pressure 12 psi. same ok for a day then foam. 
I had started at 5mm line then was told to switch to 4mm at 1.7m all line is in the fridge bar 100m to the tap which is a perlick.
Bought a new keg from supplier to eliminate that as the issue (foam again).
Does anyone have any ides?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

100m is pretty far for your lines am surprised you can push beer through at all with 12psi.

If thats an incorrect length id say 12 psi is a bit high for only 1.7m line, try 10psi


----------



## Camo6

bradmelb said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am having an issue with my keg set up.
> I have had three kegs through it now and all the same. They all carb up ok for a day or so then nothing but foam. First one forced carb then tried natural at serving pressure 12 psi. same ok for a day then foam.
> I had started at 5mm line then was told to switch to 4mm at 1.7m all line is in the fridge bar 100m to the tap which is a perlick.
> Bought a new keg from supplier to eliminate that as the issue (foam again).
> Does anyone have any ides?


100m? Maybe try bowling balls?


----------



## Linford

Long time listener, first time caller. Here's mine:

I run my kegs in this fridge in the room next to the bar:




I run a copper circuit from this fridge, beer lines wrapped around it. Had a glycol reservoir in the freezer with a pump circulating through the copper but it was freezing up so now run 5 lts of cheap vodka through it.

Lines run through the wall and up into my font in the next room of the man cave:




Mates drained tap 1 in world record time last sat night so she's a dry argument.

Tight lines.

Rgds

Linford


----------



## Maheel

"I had started at 5mm line then was told to switch to 4mm at 1.7m all line is in the fridge bar 100m to the tap which is a perlick."

i'd say last 100mm he means

what happens when you keep pouring ? (2nd pint etc)
or when you turn of the gas and keep pouring till the pressure runs out

is you reg creeping up maybe ?


----------



## bradmelb

did mean 100mm , it is a friday night!
second pint pours the same, reg stays at same reading. have not tried turning off gas. Would think i should not have to.


----------



## Camo6

Linford said:


> Long time listener, first time caller. Here's mine:
> 
> I run my kegs in this fridge in the room next to the bar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I run a copper circuit from this fridge, beer lines wrapped around it. Had a glycol reservoir in the freezer with a pump circulating through the copper but it was freezing up so now run 5 lts of cheap vodka through it.
> 
> Lines run through the wall and up into my font in the next room of the man cave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Mates drained tap 1 in world record time last sat night so she's a dry argument.
> 
> Tight lines.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Linford


I like your setup mate. I also like the fact you're obviously a keen fisherman. And I was just about to like your post until I saw the poster of what looks like Keith Urban. But then I realised I like that you're not afraid to like Keith Urban, and so I liked your post. 'Spect.


----------



## Linford

Mate it seems cool to can keith for a lot of crew but the bloke can play an axe and make it sing. He's in the top echelon of modern day guitarists and those that doubt it, haven't heard him. Or know how hard it is to play anything like it.

Yea, love a fish. Barra to tuna. And good at it! 

Spect back at ya


----------



## Camo6

bradmelb said:


> did mean 100mm , it is a friday night!
> second pint pours the same, reg stays at same reading. have not tried turning off gas. Would think i should not have to.


Have you had a read through this article Bradmelb? Also what brand regulator is it? When you say natural do you mean you added sugar to the keg for carbonation and if so how much? Have you tried a balanced carb at 12 psi for a week? I may be misreading your post, I've had a few.


----------



## Camo6

Annnd while I'm posting here I better add some pics of one of the brewery upgrades I achieved today.

Got sick of the smell of stale beer from the drip tray h34r: so added a drain to a 5l container. A quick rinse with water and it drains completely. Not the prettiest weld but I'm getting better.


----------



## phoenixdigital

Maheel said:


> "I had started at 5mm line then was told to switch to 4mm at 1.7m all line is in the fridge bar 100m to the tap which is a perlick."
> 
> i'd say last 100mm he means
> 
> what happens when you keep pouring ? (2nd pint etc)
> or when you tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did mean 100mm , it is a friday night!
> second pint pours the same, reg stays at same reading. have not tried turning off gas. Would think i should not have to.
Click to expand...

I had foaming issues for the first year of my setup. I tried changing pressure, temps, flow control taps etc.... nothing seemed to work. I even followed the spreadsheets specifying line lengths, pressures and temps.

If you dont want to stuff around with calculations just make 3m beer lines and coil them inside your keezer. That is what I did and it resolved the issue and no more foaming. If it still pours too slowly you could reduce the line lengths or up the pressure a bit.

The longer explanation as follows.

After reading numerous forums someone explained it quite well. What you want is basically 1 PSI at the tap end. If you get anything higher than that then as the beer hits the atmosphere all the CO2 bursts out and you get foam.

Each foot of beer line reduces the psi by a certain amount due to line resistance.
ie 1/4″ ID vinyl tubing = 0.85 psi/ft

http://beersmith.com/blog/2011/07/14/keg-line-length-balancing-the-science-of-draft-beer/

So you want whatever length of line which will reduce your keg pressure (12 psi) down to 1 psi. If you nail that then your foaming should stop.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Camo6 said:


> Annnd while I'm posting here I better add some pics of one of the brewery upgrades I achieved today.
> 
> Got sick of the smell of stale beer from the drip tray h34r: so added a drain to a 5l container. A quick rinse with water and it drains completely. Not the prettiest weld but I'm getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140822_155526.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140822_155454.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140822_155613.jpg


Welded into the tray mate?


----------



## Camo6

Yeah. Figured I better justify the argon rental, haha! Was going smooth until I got into the corner and dirtied the weld. But it's watertight and works.


----------



## shaunous

Camo6 said:


> Yeah. Figured I better justify the argon rental, haha! Was going smooth until I got into the corner and dirtied the weld. But it's watertight and works.


FluxCore or nuttin!

Nice work Camo,


----------



## shaunous

Linford said:


> Long time listener, first time caller. Here's mine:
> 
> I run my kegs in this fridge in the room next to the bar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I run a copper circuit from this fridge, beer lines wrapped around it. Had a glycol reservoir in the freezer with a pump circulating through the copper but it was freezing up so now run 5 lts of cheap vodka through it.
> 
> Lines run through the wall and up into my font in the next room of the man cave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Mates drained tap 1 in world record time last sat night so she's a dry argument.
> 
> Tight lines.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Linford


Fukin show-off!!!

Seriously mate, damn great looking cave. You'd be hard pressed getting me to leave.


----------



## maxim0200

shaunous said:


> FluxCore or nuttin!
> 
> Nice work Camo,


this saying comes to mind:

"for the welder i ant, a grinder sure does make!"


----------



## Camo6

In my defence 80% of the weld looked nice but if I left a raised bead it wouldn't drain. Well that's my story and I'm sticking with it...


----------



## TheBigD

G'day all,

I just thought Id share a few pics of my keg setup and bar build

Made from dressed pine for its light weight as the bar is on lockable casters so I can move it around on my deck.

The only hard wood is the upper bench top which is some really nice old growth merbau I was lucky to find at the local timber yard.

Please no digs about the sharks LOL I know I know.

anyway cheers boys I'm off to poor a nice Belgium ale

regards
don


----------



## Steve

TheBigD said:


> G'day all,
> 
> I just thought Id share a few pics of my keg setup and bar build
> 
> Made from dressed pine for its light weight as the bar is on lockable casters so I can move it around on my deck.
> 
> The only hard wood is the upper bench top which is some really nice old growth merbau I was lucky to find at the local timber yard.
> 
> Please no digs about the sharks LOL I know I know.
> 
> anyway cheers boys I'm off to poor a nice Belgium ale
> 
> regards
> don


Love it. Nice job.


----------



## shaunous

Awesome Job BigD!!!


----------



## calobes

My first keg fridge. Simple but pimped.

Old fridge for $50, used the same amount of money on the paint job :unsure: Sprayed in hammer finish silver all over apart from the freezer section which is blackboard paint. Pretty chalk sign thanks to the girlfriend 

The new "Happy Staffy" Kegerator:




I'm happy with it for my first keg setup, had some fun painting and using stencils.

It will fit 3 kegs, so I will be adding another one eventually.

Two kegs carbonating now, then I will (attempt) to balance the system. My HBS guy gave me 2m of 6mm ID beer line for each keg. After some research I get the feeling this wont be enough so I have ordered 10m of 5mm ID. Overkill, I know, but I would hate to have not enough line.

Cheers!


----------



## Tahoose

TheBigD said:


> G'day all,
> 
> I just thought Id share a few pics of my keg setup and bar build
> 
> Made from dressed pine for its light weight as the bar is on lockable casters so I can move it around on my deck.
> 
> The only hard wood is the upper bench top which is some really nice old growth merbau I was lucky to find at the local timber yard.
> 
> Please no digs about the sharks LOL I know I know.
> 
> anyway cheers boys I'm off to poor a nice Belgium ale
> 
> regards
> don


Love it, simple, probably cost friendly, flexible and you surely had help from the assistant.

Great looking bar!!


----------



## zappa

Love the hammer finish. Did mine in blue, with some added hardener. Have since added a big strip of chalkboard painted magnetic rubber up top and am looking at pimping the tap handles.


----------



## phoenixdigital

I am glad our kegging systems dont involve tapping like this.

http://i.imgur.com/61TBbz4.gif


----------



## Donske

calobes said:


> My first keg fridge. Simple but pimped.
> 
> Old fridge for $50, used the same amount of money on the paint job :unsure: Sprayed in hammer finish silver all over apart from the freezer section which is blackboard paint. Pretty chalk sign thanks to the girlfriend
> 
> The new "Happy Staffy" Kegerator:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Staffy.jpg
> 
> I'm happy with it for my first keg setup, had some fun painting and using stencils.
> 
> It will fit 3 kegs, so I will be adding another one eventually.
> 
> Two kegs carbonating now, then I will (attempt) to balance the system. My HBS guy gave me 2m of 6mm ID beer line for each keg. After some research I get the feeling this wont be enough so I have ordered 10m of 5mm ID. Overkill, I know, but I would hate to have not enough line.
> 
> Cheers!



Love the brewery name and decal mate.


----------



## beaker

zappa said:


> Love the hammer finish. Did mine in blue, with some added hardener. Have since added a big strip of chalkboard painted magnetic rubber up top and am looking at pimping the tap handles.


Looks sweet zappa. About to paint mine a similar colour, what type of paint did you use?


----------



## spog

Zappa,I like bling on the inside of the door was this done so mounting the taps is easier because of the unevenness and shelving on the inside of the door? 
Cheers...spog..


----------



## spog

TheBigD said:


> G'day all,
> 
> I just thought Id share a few pics of my keg setup and bar build
> 
> Made from dressed pine for its light weight as the bar is on lockable casters so I can move it around on my deck.
> 
> The only hard wood is the upper bench top which is some really nice old growth merbau I was lucky to find at the local timber yard.
> 
> Please no digs about the sharks LOL I know I know.
> 
> anyway cheers boys I'm off to poor a nice Belgium ale
> 
> regards
> don


Nice job,it must be up to spec as I can see the construction supervisor giving it the once over.
Cheers...spog...


----------



## TheBigD

spog said:


> Nice job,it must be up to spec as I can see the construction supervisor giving it the once over.
> Cheers...spog...


Yeah he's definitely a hard task master and takes efficiency to a new level, he will literally not stop for toilet breaks


----------



## zappa

beaker said:


> Looks sweet zappa. About to paint mine a similar colour, what type of paint did you use?


Hey beaker. Painted with the hammertime stuff sold at masters. Mixed 50/50 with thinners and added some enamel hardened. Pretty much 2-Pack now.


----------



## zappa

Double post...


----------



## zappa

spog said:


> Zappa,I like bling on the inside of the door was this done so mounting the taps is easier because of the unevenness and shelving on the inside of the door?
> Cheers...spog..


Partly, yes, but mostly just to improve real estate and I preferred the aluminium checkerplate over ply. Pain in the ads to fit though. 50 million holes.


----------



## sponge

My 80yr old grandad has been building a collar for my chest freezer as his own little project and he bought it over during the weekend to show the finished product.

Looks lurrrvely with a clear stain on the pacific maple. He even threw on a couple of brackets for me to put the enclosure on for the stc and gpo mounted at the back. I've still got two taps to mount (and a drip tray in the future) but they're both being used on my current keg fridge.


----------



## Curly79

What a brilliant idea. Never seen that before. Looks grouse. !


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## simmo1972

Hi homebrewers,

My kegerator (tall freezer) had a lot of moisture in the bottom of it this evening, to be honest it's the first time I have checked in 2 months since building it, not leaked or anything but was starting to pool. I have a fan to push the air around, the moisture was under the wooden shelf I built and below the drawer that I left in there (chills glasses).

2 options I see are:
1) Drill some holes to get air circulating at the bottom
2) Stick a 'damprid' product in the drawer to collect moisture.

I'm leaning towards the damprid because I think holes would weaken the shelf but thought I would throw it out there if I am along the right tracks or any other ideas.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Moad

I use damprid and a towel in the bottom to soak up spills or any moisture, it isn't very often it needs a squeeze unless I've had a leak somewhere.

I replace the damprid once every 6 weeks or so. You can also get rechargable units for around $50 but damprid is cheap enough and effective.


----------



## fraser_john

zappa said:


> Partly, yes, but mostly just to improve real estate and I preferred the aluminium checkerplate over ply. Pain in the ads to fit though. 50 million holes.


It does heaps to add real-estate, but, the checkerplate will also help reduce moisture getting in through ply/masonite, which for me, ices up the cooling coil inside the unit. The added shelf is smick too, might need to look at that as the extra room would be great for an extra keg!


----------



## CrookedFingers

She's a pissa out camping.
Tap one - pale ale.
Tap two - hefe








Happy camper.



CF


----------



## angus_grant

The only way that photo could be more manly is if there was a big canoe in it.

Nice set-up..


----------



## leighaus

looks awesome released out into the wild... Back in its natural habitat.


----------



## sponge

leighaus said:


> looks awesome released out into the wild... Back in its natural habitat.


The esky looks pretty natural in the photo as well


----------



## Danwood

Nice set-up there, CF.

The power-thigh maneuver, however, needs work. 

Your foot being up on the esky itself, whilst still on the table, would be a more grandiose and fitting pose.

*Also acceptable would be the pictured pose, but replace the log with a recently killed tiger*


----------



## Lodan

A big axe wood go well also


hehe h34r:


----------



## CrookedFingers

That's not me !!!! 

I'm bigger and hairier...... More tattoos too.


CF


----------



## Danwood

You use a stuntman for the dangerous stuff, eh ?


----------



## CrookedFingers

Haha yep.
Standing around campfires drinking beers is a tough job.
My mate Dan in the photo there , he does it well .


CF


----------



## shaunous

Looks awesome CF!

No camp oven though?


----------



## CrookedFingers

Hey shaunous,
Had the smoker out with us too.
Did wings, snags, beef ribs and a couple of turkey drumsticks. 
It's just not in the photo.




CF


----------



## shaunous

Smoker! 

That's Glamping Not Camping.


Naaaah I'm just jealous, that's awesome mate.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Haha.
I do love that term..'glamping'


CF


----------



## dmccullau

Well fellas, it's not pretty, but it works and its mine! I've been brewing for nine years and I finally have a keg... only one for now, but now i can expand incrementally as funds allow.


----------



## kegs23

CrookedFingers said:


> She's a pissa out camping.
> Tap one - pale ale.
> Tap two - hefe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1410496143.178641.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1410496158.078045.jpg
> 
> Happy camper.
> 
> 
> 
> CF


i have the same set up,,,it gets pretty heavy for the handles on the esky,i am going to put 8mm rod though the handles,,my gas bottle fits inside


----------



## CrookedFingers

Hey kegs23 
It does get heavy, all the more reason to try make it lighter.
First stop.......empty the kegs ! 
Haha


CF


----------



## Pogierob

CrookedFingers said:


> Haha.
> I do love that term..'glamping'
> 
> 
> CF


I'm going glamping again next week, heading up Echuca way and staying in tee pee's. going to take the "camp keg fridge" as there is 240v available


----------



## Weizguy

Getting closer to putting my keg freezer together.


----------



## Edak

Les the Weizguy said:


> Getting closer to putting my keg freezer together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> font.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> kegz_in.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> angled_kegs.jpg


Just a few kegs I see, might be enough for an afternoon [emoji6]


----------



## Cocko

Les the Weizguy said:


> Getting closer to putting my keg freezer together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> font.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> kegz_in.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> angled_kegs.jpg


11 kegs I count... R U fkn Syria? Fark mate, awesome.


----------



## Donske

Les the Weizguy said:


> Getting closer to putting my keg freezer together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> font.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> kegz_in.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> angled_kegs.jpg



I am unbelievably jealous of the chest freezer mate, any kegs I have waiting for a tap spot to open have to be stored at ambient, no extended cold crash here unfortunately.


----------



## Ciderman

Excuse me for not wanting go read through 158 pages but...

If I was thinking about a basic keg system using my existing spare fridge what equipment would I need? Corny keg and a tap through the fridge door.


----------



## phoenixdigital

Ciderman said:


> Excuse me for not wanting go read through 158 pages but...
> 
> If I was thinking about a basic keg system using my existing spare fridge what equipment would I need? Corny keg and a tap through the fridge door.


At a bare minimum what you want is

Corny Keg
Keg fittings - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=711 and http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=712
Tap + Shank through door - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=733
Beer and Gas line - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=750
Regulator - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=751 or http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CO2-Regulator-Dual-Gauge-Multi-Gas-Regulator-Home-Brew-/271183900100?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3f23d1edc4
Gas Tank - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Australian-Standard-Carbon-Dioxide-CO2-Gas-Bottle-Cylinder-4-0Litres-2-6kg-FULL-/121437275996?pt=AU_Food&hash=item1c4639c75c

I would recommend not skimping on taps. If you buy a cheap ebay one you will likely end up with no manner of foaming issues.

Secondly for starters make your beer line at least 3m in length or again you will get foaming issues. When you are more comfortable with kegging you can start looking into balancing your beer lines.

Just some tips to save you a world of annoyance for your first time into kegging.


----------



## dave81

Ciderman said:


> Excuse me for not wanting go read through 158 pages but...
> If I was thinking about a basic keg system using my existing spare fridge what equipment would I need? Corny keg and a tap through the fridge door.


And 1 more bit of advice, an over carbonated beer can can pour (roughly) half head half beer and the beer will appear to be flat, but this is still overcarbed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

to add to phoenixdigital's post - if you can't afford decent taps first up - save your cash and use a plastic bronco tap in the meantime. They pour really well and will still come in handy for keg cleaning & party setups once you have your good taps.
If you get flow control taps, 3m of beer line won't be necessary as you can dial the back pressure needed from the tap itself. My beer lines are about 400-500mm, all balanced etc pours wonderfully.


----------



## phoenixdigital

Liam_snorkel said:


> to add to phoenixdigital's post - if you can't afford decent taps first up - save your cash and use a plastic bronco tap in the meantime. They pour really well and will still come in handy for keg cleaning & party setups once you have your good taps.


Very good point. My mates kegging setup is everything above but instead of taps just has a few of these resting in his keezer.

http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=729


----------



## Weizguy

Cocko said:


> 11 kegs I count... R U fkn Syria? Fark mate, awesome.


I know not what I do, apart from planning 10 kegs on tap. I have 2 cobra fonts (1 each side of the gold T-font).

Bought some brand-spanking new Andale connectors, and Mark (MHB) sponsored me a gift of a 6-way gas connector with check valves.

Also bought these taps on eBay recently


and currently trying to source a gas cylinder (as my F-size bottle ran out and was returned to the parent company).
Coming together slowly.


----------



## Cocko

Les the Weizguy said:


> I know not what I do, apart from planning 10 kegs on tap. I have 2 cobra fonts (1 each side of the gold T-font).
> 
> Bought some brand-spanking new Andale connectors, and Mark (MHB) sponsored me a gift of a 6-way gas connector with check valves.
> 
> Also bought these taps on eBay recently
> 
> 
> 
> $_57.jpg
> and currently trying to source a gas cylinder (as my F-size bottle ran out and was returned to the parent company).
> Coming together slowly.


I love you right now!

Can't wait to see the finished rig, mate!

Awesome.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Les the Weizguy said:


> Getting closer to putting my keg freezer together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> font.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> kegz_in.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> angled_kegs.jpg


Gonna need a bigger font.....


----------



## Ciderman

phoenixdigital said:


> At a bare minimum what you want is
> 
> 
> Corny Keg
> Keg fittings - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=711 and http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=712
> Tap + Shank through door - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=733
> Beer and Gas line - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=750
> Regulator - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=751 or http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CO2-Regulator-Dual-Gauge-Multi-Gas-Regulator-Home-Brew-/271183900100?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3f23d1edc4
> Gas Tank - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Australian-Standard-Carbon-Dioxide-CO2-Gas-Bottle-Cylinder-4-0Litres-2-6kg-FULL-/121437275996?pt=AU_Food&hash=item1c4639c75c
> 
> I would recommend not skimping on taps. If you buy a cheap ebay one you will likely end up with no manner of foaming issues.
> 
> Secondly for starters make your beer line at least 3m in length or again you will get foaming issues. When you are more comfortable with kegging you can start looking into balancing your beer lines.
> 
> Just some tips to save you a world of annoyance for your first time into kegging.


Excellent information, thank you. So on taps, can you recommend something? I assume the Craftbrewer tap you posted at $89 is a cheapy, what sort of price for something decent. I only want one tap at this stage, I don't drink enough beer (yet).


----------



## timmyf

Les the Weizguy said:


> Also bought these taps on eBay recently
> 
> 
> 
> $_57.jpg


You sniper. <_<


----------



## phoenixdigital

Ciderman said:


> Excellent information, thank you. So on taps, can you recommend something? I assume the Craftbrewer tap you posted at $89 is a cheapy, what sort of price for something decent. I only want one tap at this stage, I don't drink enough beer (yet).


Anything from eBay cant really be trusted. I made that mistake before by trying to be cheap.

After this mistake I took the cheap ebay taps into Ross (from craftbrewer) and he pointed out all the flaws with the internals which cause foaming.

Pretty much anything he sells would be suitable he makes it a point not to sell crap. I just gave you the cheapest option he has which would be more than good enough.

In all seriousness just start with the picnic taps for now unless you really want a tap on the outside of your fridge.

I personally would go with standard Perlicks.
http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=904

As some have suggested here flow control ones are the way to go. I got 3 flow control perlicks and was still getting foaming issues but I think that was to do with my beer line lengths. I ended up just getting standard Perlicks and used 3m line lengths and everything is running perfectly now.

I initially got 3 of these (using ship it to freight forwarder)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0072KAC2M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Then after still having issues ordered 3 of normal perlicks from keg king (Part Number RET9378 – 525SS - $53 each for tap only)
http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Catalogue%20-%20Retail%20Price%20List.pdf

If you are going through your fridge you will also need taps with a shank size dependant on the thickness or where you are putting the tap through on your fridge.
part numbers
RET9361 – 525SS - Long shank
RET9354 – 525SS - Short shank


----------



## Blind Dog

Ciderman said:


> Excellent information, thank you. So on taps, can you recommend something? I assume the Craftbrewer tap you posted at $89 is a cheapy, what sort of price for something decent. I only want one tap at this stage, I don't drink enough beer (yet).


Might be worth saying where you are so people might be able to recommend a good local source where you can see some options, buy the gear etc. if not maybe check out the website of a site sponsor and then give them a call. Every one of the site sponsors I've dealt with have been incredibly helpful and knowledgable about the products they sell, but not all will carry what you're after.

And although I don't have the tap personally I doubt an $89 tap from CB would be a cheapy


----------



## CrookedFingers

I paid $55 for perlicks from KegKing. Not flow control but affordable and work very well.

Featured on the esky quite a few posts above.


----------



## Weizguy

timmyf said:


> You sniper. <_<


You tight-arse. $5 more and you would have had those taps.


----------



## Pogierob

Set up pick to follow


----------



## burrster

Les the Weizguy said:


> You tight-arse. $5 more and you would have had those taps.


----------



## Stonemull

site needs a summary thread 
Had a quick look around but not found what I am looking for yet.
as above poster, don't really want to go through 158 pages backwards.
I don't want to run a second fridge (yet) or lose all my fridge space, is there a real workable option between the cornies and bottles thats not tin cans or PET bottles ?
thinking a stainless steel 5l keg setup would be ideal for me. does one exist ?
if not then I think I will start drinking 5 litre heinekins and sorting some sort of smallish regulated CO2 rig, happy to drill holes in fridge and fitting a tap and a tray. 
I don't like the idea of small CO2 cartridges, I will probably end up shelling out for a decent size bottle. I reckon 5 litres beer would last my household close to a week so it needs to be leakproof or most of its going to go to waste.

I assume the mini-keg kegs are plastic coated tin cans the same as the filled ones, just empty ?

gah, might just bite the bullet, cut some fridge trays up a bit and fit a cornelius. Don't you need to have 2 in there for a week to carbonate the second one ? thats the bit that throws me.


----------



## MastersBrewery

you can force carbonate, and as long as you've either crash chilled or filtered ( or both ) before kegging your right to go within 30mins.

MB


----------



## Stonemull

thanks 
just spent the last 30 minutes reading the force carbonating thread. 

it really does sound like just biting the bullet, modding the fridge and going the cornelius route is the only 'proper' solution.


----------



## Cocko

If you crash chill and keg cold - 3 times serving pressure for 24 hours = done.

May be a little under but will come up to perfect at serving pressure in a day or 2... better under than over, trust me.

2c.


----------



## Moad

There are 9L cornies or I have a few 6L chinese made kegs from cheeky peak that work out about $100 with a picnic tap and gas dispenser (I carbonate in full size cornies). Don't bother with the mini regulated adapters get a soda stream adapter and bottle if space/cost is an issue.


----------



## Ciderman

I've seen a youtube video of someone using a 2 litre bunnings weed sprayer with a few mods.


----------



## Maheel

Stonemull said:


> it really does sound like just biting the bullet, modding the fridge and going the cornelius route is the only 'proper' solution.


in the end i reckon it's "cheaper" to bite that bullet and buy a proper setup....

save up the cash and maybe wait for the "deal" to come along off here / gumtree / ebay...

if you pay the right price you can always sell it later on for the same money you paid

once you keg it's hard to go back


----------



## Stonemull

Moad said:


> There are 9L cornies or I have a few 6L chinese made kegs from cheeky peak that work out about $100 with a picnic tap and gas dispenser (I carbonate in full size cornies). Don't bother with the mini regulated adapters get a soda stream adapter and bottle if space/cost is an issue.


thanks for that, missed seeing the 9.5litre. a couple of these in combination with some 19l cornies might be just the thing. I could carve a notch in just one fridge shelf and squeeze one in for a fortnightly supply. also a good size to take visiting perhaps.

storage space isnt an issue, cost not really an issue, only fridge space is and ongoing running costs, I have an old shelfless fridge in the shed turned off that still works thats currently being heated for fermenting, will likely need it cooler in summer. next to the old main fridge in the kitchen is another newer fridge not being used just filled with spirits and liqueurs and stilling jars. I'm just a tight arse when it comes to the electrickery bill. hate the damn things.

gas I reckon the 2.6kg steel kegking job looks ideal.


----------



## Wee Jimmy

Just finished my keezer after reading hundreds of forum posts and combining lots of ideas. 
Here are a couple of pics. I still plan to add another two taps. Big thanks to all who shared their ideas before me!

Outside




Inside



Cheers Wee Jimmy


----------



## Mr B

Looks good Jimmy, and not 'Wee' at all


----------



## waggastew

Wee Jimmy said:


> Just finished my keezer after reading hundreds of forum posts and combining lots of ideas.
> Here are a couple of pics. I still plan to add another two taps. Big thanks to all who shared their ideas before me!
> 
> Outside
> 
> 
> 
> 20140924_202058_resized_1.jpg
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 20140924_202135_resized_1.jpg
> 
> Cheers Wee Jimmy


Very tidy setup!


----------



## Tahoose

Knocked this together just in time for grand final day. Think I had a couple too many though...


----------



## Stonemull

ok, so I am wanting to put a 19l keg in the kitchen fridge with eventually a single tap on the door and a drip tray. if the area behind the keg becomes unuseable then may put two in there later.(big old kelvinator single door)

looking at making a trip over to ibrew in the next few days and need a little assistance with making reasonable purchase decisions.
I havent put another beer down yet so not urgent, first thing I figured was a 19l keg, cornelius, new, secondhand or chinese?
Is there any difference or just whether scratched and need a clean out ?

co2 .. i thought a 2.3kg kegking cylinder that can be parked on top of the fridge would do the job.
regulator ? they have a harris or kegking mk2 for much the same price, i am leaning towards the kegking version.

tap, i want to get a decent tap and turn up a nice handle but need to do more research before customising the fridge, so currently i am just thinking about buying a cheap tap on the line just to get me by for a keg or two, will come in handy later i think anyway if i want to drag a keg out to a bbq.
they have this bronco thing for $11 http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/faucets-fonts-taps/products/bronco-tap-line-and-connector
I assume its a pretty poor substitute for a real tap but as long as it gets beer out of a cornie I am happy for the next month or so.

I have no idea what other lines and fittings I need at the moment, a line from the reg to the keg, adapters ? disconnects, some on ebay a lot cheaper, any good ? I see a few complaints about john guest stuff breaking so might avoid it from the get go.

any comments/assistance/advice appreciated.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

John guest is the best quality fittings you can get. Keg king do a cheap knock off of this I suggest that might be the poor reports you are hearing about.

Buy right buy once with the least amount of fittings to avoid potential leak points.

Buy metal quick disconnects the plastic pin ones break very easily!


----------



## phoenixdigital

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> John guest is the best quality fittings you can get. Keg king do a cheap knock off of this I suggest that might be the poor reports you are hearing about.
> 
> Buy right buy once with the least amount of fittings to avoid potential leak points.


This is absolutely true. Dont skimp on connectors and other fittings. I struggled with a CO2 leak for a few months and finally just redid the whole system with quality fittings and lines. Spend a bit extra to get it right first time than being cheap and buying twice and losing money on lost gas.


----------



## Weizguy

I wholeheartedly agree. This point was made to me, long ago, by my lhbs owner.

I purchased a bag of 10 genuine Cornelius gas connectors and another bag of 10 Beer out connectors from Andale through the lhbs, as 10 kegs is not a minor commitment. Do it once, do it right.

Gas bottle is next on my list, and then a wide (full-width) drip tray for the freezer. Then maybe some paint and decals to dress up the old gal, and a temp controller. Oh, and work out where I want the cow skull mounted (on the freezer top, front or on the wall behind). Decisions, decisions.


----------



## seifer

Had to move house so made some changes. In addition to the Mini Bar, I have also added the "Beer Garden." Obviously not the best pour but my argument is 'why the hell not?'


----------



## Steve

Seifer said:


> Had to move house so made some changes. In addition to the Mini Bar, I have also added the "Beer Garden." Obviously not the best pour but my argument is 'why the hell not?'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minibar6.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeerGarden.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeerGarden2.jpg


Love it. Has to be one of the most imaginative places to put a beer tap ive seen. Nice one. How longs the beer line?


----------



## seifer

Steve said:


> Love it. Has to be one of the most imaginative places to put a beer tap ive seen. Nice one. How longs the beer line?


It is underground for around 1.5 meters. Its another 2 if I want to run to the keezer otherwise I just place the keg in an ice bin next to the garden bed.


----------



## CrookedFingers

That's sweet as.


CF


----------



## CrookedFingers

I have upgraded from the esky with taps to the fridge now.
Need to get a couple of 19L. cornies.
Loving beer on tap at home.
Still have the esky for camping though.




Rock on.


CF


----------



## sponge

CrookedFingers said:


> I have upgraded from the esky with taps to the fridge now.
> Need to get a couple of 19L. cornies.
> Loving beer on tap at home.
> Still have the esky for camping though. ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1411964424.841614.jpg ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1411964438.125060.jpg
> 
> 
> Rock on.
> 
> 
> CF


Spelt swans wrong..


----------



## CrookedFingers

Who are the swans again ?


CF


----------



## Stonemull

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> John guest is the best quality fittings you can get. Keg king do a cheap knock off of this I suggest that might be the poor reports you are hearing about.
> Buy right buy once with the least amount of fittings to avoid potential leak points.
> Buy metal quick disconnects the plastic pin ones break very easily!


thanks for the advice, I went in yesterday morning and spent $320 to date and got everything to start with minus a gas bottle out of stock till friday), went with a chinese 19l, the german disconnects for a couple of bucks more, barbed connector on one for gas and the other is threaded for the el cheapo bronco tap. was talked into the harris reg over the keg king as parts are available in oz, some line cleaner.
not having gas or beer till the weekend or so, gave it a quick seal/leak test with a few litres of water and 15psi from the air compressor. 

I am now thinking I am going to get a smaller 9.5 litre for the fridge only and decant into it as needed. then I can keep a couple of the larger kegs at room temp with a few different brews and swap out every week or so by decanting into the smaller keg without losing most of my fridge space.

now to buy some cheap chinese disconnects off ebay for keg transfers and start tap research.


----------



## Pogierob

Stonemull said:


> thanks for the advice, I went in yesterday morning and spent $320 to date and got everything to start with minus a gas bottle out of stock till friday), went with a chinese 19l, the german disconnects for a couple of bucks more, barbed connector on one for gas and the other is threaded for the el cheapo bronco tap. was talked into the harris reg over the keg king as parts are available in oz, some line cleaner.
> not having gas or beer till the weekend or so, gave it a quick seal/leak test with a few litres of water and 15psi from the air compressor.
> 
> I am now thinking I am going to get a smaller 9.5 litre for the fridge only and decant into it as needed. then I can keep a couple of the larger kegs at room temp with a few different brews and swap out every week or so by decanting into the smaller keg without losing most of my fridge space.
> 
> now to buy some cheap chinese disconnects off ebay for keg transfers and start tap research.


Please wait while the fully blown 10 keg keezer loads. ...................




Sl
I
Pp
Ery

Sl
Op
E.


----------



## Stonemull

Rob.P said:


> Please wait while the fully blown 10 keg keezer loads. ...................
> Sl
> I
> Pp
> Ery
> Sl
> Op
> E.


hehe, yeh I recognise the symptoms. Honestly though, I just want to keep a lager on tap for my missus and a few bottles of something dark n mysterious for me refridgerated


----------



## sponge

Just finished putting the gas lines in for the keezer and am now pouring out of all 6 taps. I just need to tidy up the gas and beer lines..

I also added some plastic pipe to get the faucets further from the body of the freezer as the taps were a little close to the lid for easy usage. I'll get around to painting those black or something in due time. And further down the track shall be a custom drip tray.. 

The important part is that the beer is now flowing for the wedding on Friday. Lurrrvely.


----------



## lael

That looks beautiful. What are the costs on a keezer build like that?


----------



## sponge

Pretty cheap to make the collar itself, the expensive bits are the kegging gear and freezer.

Materials for the collar build cost all of $30.

EDIT: Time is also the other killer, which is why having an ex-woodworking grandad comes in handy - both in time and access to the right tools.


----------



## Edak

sponge said:


> Just finished putting the gas lines in for the keezer and am now pouring out of all 6 taps. I just need to tidy up the gas and beer lines..
> 
> I also added some plastic pipe to get the faucets further from the body of the freezer as the taps were a little close to the lid for easy usage. I'll get around to painting those black or something in due time. And further down the track shall be a custom drip tray..
> 
> The important part is that the beer is now flowing for the wedding on Friday. Lurrrvely.


I like the idea of the plastic pipe. I used too long shanks on mine and would like the space back in the freezer, this might come in handy.


----------



## sponge

Edak said:


> I like the idea of the plastic pipe. I used too long shanks on mine and would like the space back in the freezer, this might come in handy.


I'm happy I got the longer shanks, but because the lid of the freezer overhangs the body slightly it just made it a little awkward to comfortably use the taps. Something I completely overlooked during the design phase..

Although the pipe looks a little cheap at this stage, it makes it heaps easier to use the taps and will hopefully scrub up alright with a paint job. Otherwise I might look at some sort of stainless pipe in the future..


----------



## leighaus

the advantage of long shanks inside is they absorb the cold  which means a bit less foam on first pour.


----------



## Moad

sponge said:


> I'm happy I got the longer shanks, but because the lid of the freezer overhangs the body slightly it just made it a little awkward to comfortably use the taps. Something I completely overlooked during the design phase..
> 
> Although the pipe looks a little cheap at this stage, it makes it heaps easier to use the taps and will hopefully scrub up alright with a paint job. Otherwise I might look at some sort of stainless pipe in the future..



What are the dimensions of the pipe mate? I definitely need to do this with mine to address the same problem.

Also want to add some different handles and some labels eventually.


----------



## pipsyboy

My fairly bog standard set up.


----------



## Danwood

It appears you have 'accidentally' caught yourself in the windows reflection there, mate.

This isn't Tinder you know !


----------



## Bridges

Be careful not to get sun burn today pipsyboy! Slip slop slap...


----------



## pipsyboy

Danwood said:


> It appears you have 'accidentally' caught yourself in the windows reflection there, mate.
> 
> This isn't Tinder you know !


Ha ha. Pleased I was wearing the jocks is all I can say. 

I took one of how the set up fits into my overall outdoor area as well but when I checked it there was one of the dogs having a crap in the background.


----------



## sponge

sponge said:


> Just finished putting the gas lines in for the keezer and am now pouring out of all 6 taps. I just need to tidy up the gas and beer lines..
> 
> I also added some plastic pipe to get the faucets further from the body of the freezer as the taps were a little close to the lid for easy usage. I'll get around to painting those black or something in due time. And further down the track shall be a custom drip tray..
> 
> The important part is that the beer is now flowing for the wedding on Friday. Lurrrvely.


~110L brewed for the big day, with ~97L consumed between 97 guests. Less than 2 cases of the beer package (coopers/stella/tooheys) were consumed. 1L of homebrew per guest is a pretty decent effort me thinks and many people who were hesitant on homebrew from previous experiences drank it all night.

I don't have any good photos of it thus far but was able to grab one from a friend's phone. Had some descriptions of the beers on a sheet, with beer bottle labels and little clear bottles showing a sample of each.

Left to right was a mild, US wheat, saison, brown porter, APA and apple & pear cider.

From the weather, to the speeches (my dad wrote a pretty touching poem - impressive from a normally quiet and emotionless guy - and I wrote a song for my speech), the beers and conga-line first dance.. Couldn't have asked for a better day.


----------



## Tahoose

Congrats mate, sounds like a ripper day. 

Glad it all went well.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Trying to empty the 19l keg ASAP due to gas issues.
But happy to have a fridge full of kegs full of beer. ! [

attachment=75769:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1413716768.790816.jpg]

And some stubbies.


CF


----------



## Kodos

Probably not too practical for permanent use - but I think the Canberra Brewers Viking Bar from anhc club night needs to be added to this thread:

20 taps, about the same number of bags of ice. All the taps I tried seemed to pour pretty well! A brilliant effort by the guys who built it.


----------



## keifer33

The viking ship was epic. It was hilarious to seeing everyone try and carry it out to empty the ice and then back in. Top work Canberra Brewers!


----------



## Stonemull

stoked with the 9.5 litre kitchen system, I cut the pickup tube and also ground the end at an angle to pick up from the bottom corner of the keg, then made a little wooden stand to tilt the keg back about 10 degrees. gas line through fridge side wall.
I emptied the first keg yesterday and there was only about a spoonfull of beer left in it, very happy with the pickup.







still shopping for a drip tray, I just made a wooden one for the moment and sit a little butter dish on it currently for drips.
for what I need it works fine and takes up no more fridge space than a couple of 6 packs.






just need to cable tie the hoses in right sort of places now.


----------



## Jimrtl81

This thread is great. 
I don't have pictures but when I lived in tassie in a uni share house, it was that cold we didn't even need a fridge. Just kept the 50l keg outside the kitchen window with an insulated line running to just above the sink. Hot water, cold water, beer, I don't think the handbrake would let me get away with that these days.


----------



## Crouch

Kodos said:


> Probably not too practical for permanent use - but I think the Canberra Brewers Viking Bar from anhc club night needs to be added to this thread:
> 
> 20 taps, about the same number of bags of ice. All the taps I tried seemed to pour pretty well! A brilliant effort by the guys who built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VikingBar.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VikingBarMainHall.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VikingBarCloseUp.jpg



All the viking tap handles were epic ... great beers all round! Stella effort by those guys ... saw it being chopped into pieces on Sunday, it was heartbreaking


----------



## Kodos

Crouch said:


> All the viking tap handles were epic ... great beers all round! Stella effort by those guys ... saw it being chopped into pieces on Sunday, it was heartbreaking


My vote was to push it out on Lake Burley Griffin and set it on fire! 

Until I remembered four of the taps had come off my keg fridge :blink:


----------



## pk.sax

Take taps off and push it out... set fire with a flaming arrow...

could've been shweeet.


----------



## Weizguy

Crouch said:


> All the viking tap handles were epic ... great beers all round! Stella effort by those guys ... saw it being chopped into pieces on Sunday, it was heartbreaking


Should have made an offer they couldn't refuse?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Picked up the basic ingredients today...main decision now is whether to use hammered finish paint or chalkboard to fix up the fridge.
(and whether to drink the beer that was already in the kegs...the seller commented that it was "draught beer, one of those basic kits from Woolies") 








Edit: 100th post! Happy that it coincided with the start of my kegging journey.


----------



## BigT76

Hi, I'm new so go easy... Never posted to a forum before. Sorry. Anyway, this may or may not be answered somewhere else but again, I have no idea. I had a bit of a look around and figured "set ups" and hardware may be the general area of what I need help with.

Anyhow, I just newly set up my kegging system tonight. I'm running a small 5lb co2 with a keg king mk2 regulator, standard ball lock corny, proper lines and clamps, no leaks.

As per instructional videos on youtube I decided to force carb my first keg as I was keen to taste it. I followed all the instructions and whacked it on about 25psi for 4 to 5 mins. I gently rocked it back and forth on my knees as I sat down and I could hear the bubbles like you're meant to. Ok, so all good, the 5 mins or so was up I purged my regulator and set it back to about 14psi or so for pouring pressure and alas there's nothing coming out of my tap but a few drops.

Am I not waiting long enough? Should it be flowing properly after this amount of time? What have I not done right? Any help would be great as I have a great brew waiting to be consumed and I can't get that goodness out of the damn tap!! haha


----------



## Blind Dog

BigT76 said:


> Hi, I'm new so go easy... Never posted to a forum before. Sorry. Anyway, this may or may not be answered somewhere else but again, I have no idea. I had a bit of a look around and figured "set ups" and hardware may be the general area of what I need help with.
> 
> Anyhow, I just newly set up my kegging system tonight. I'm running a small 5lb co2 with a keg king mk2 regulator, standard ball lock corny, proper lines and clamps, no leaks.
> 
> As per instructional videos on youtube I decided to force carb my first keg as I was keen to taste it. I followed all the instructions and whacked it on about 25psi for 4 to 5 mins. I gently rocked it back and forth on my knees as I sat down and I could hear the bubbles like you're meant to. Ok, so all good, the 5 mins or so was up I purged my regulator and set it back to about 14psi or so for pouring pressure and alas there's nothing coming out of my tap but a few drops.
> 
> Am I not waiting long enough? Should it be flowing properly after this amount of time? What have I not done right? Any help would be great as I have a great brew waiting to be consumed and I can't get that goodness out of the damn tap!! haha


Suggest you start a new thread as this is really for kegging bling and you might not get much response

Anyhow, have you checked your taps actually work? Make sure you disconnect the beer line from the keg (messy otherwise), take the taps apart and check under the tap that water flows through when the tap is open. 

There many possible causes and you might need to step through a few to find the issue


----------



## Camo6

Somethings not right mate. You should still get a stream of beer if the kegs got pressure. What sort of tap are you using and is your beer disconnect on properly? Did any hop debris get into the keg?


----------



## doon

Did you gelatine in keg? Sometime dip tube can gunk up with beer jelly if not done right


----------



## MAX POWER

BigT76 said:


> Hi, I'm new so go easy... Never posted to a forum before. Sorry. Anyway, this may or may not be answered somewhere else but again, I have no idea. I had a bit of a look around and figured "set ups" and hardware may be the general area of what I need help with.
> 
> Anyhow, I just newly set up my kegging system tonight. I'm running a small 5lb co2 with a keg king mk2 regulator, standard ball lock corny, proper lines and clamps, no leaks.
> 
> As per instructional videos on youtube I decided to force carb my first keg as I was keen to taste it. I followed all the instructions and whacked it on about 25psi for 4 to 5 mins. I gently rocked it back and forth on my knees as I sat down and I could hear the bubbles like you're meant to. Ok, so all good, the 5 mins or so was up I purged my regulator and set it back to about 14psi or so for pouring pressure and alas there's nothing coming out of my tap but a few drops.
> 
> Am I not waiting long enough? Should it be flowing properly after this amount of time? What have I not done right? Any help would be great as I have a great brew waiting to be consumed and I can't get that goodness out of the damn tap!! haha


Could it be that you still have the gas and beer disconnects reveresed? I know for force carbing you usually gas through the beer line.


----------



## BigT76

Been over a few things. Taps are long shank with pour flow valves, and yeah they're open ahah. Shouldn't be any hop debris, I had it steeped in cheesecloth so nothing could get out. Only thing there would be is minimal sediment. I'm guessing it's got something to do with the connects because I've just been over the set up starting with the co2 and it's all ok, it's brand new and full so no issue there, all the lines are sealed tight and as I've set it up on a dual manifold gas line but not set up the second keg yet, gas is running through there fine. Anyway, got a pal with a similar set up just got to get hold of him


----------



## BigT76

@ Krausen, no I forced gas through the gas inlet. Was that wrong? Now it seems liquid has come up through the gas inlet nipple and into the connect but not up the gas line though. Is that my mistake?


----------



## Camo6

Are they Kegking flow control taps? I think someone had problems with those if they were tightened onto the shank with the flow lever in the closed position.

Can you see beer in the beer line to the tap?


----------



## BigT76

Yeah beer definitely started coming through the line, just dribbled out drop by drop out of the tap though, no pressure there at all even at like 30psi


----------



## Camo6

You could try disconnecting from the keg, remove the tap from the shank, set the lever to full open so the flow control cone moves towards the spout, then retighten tap to shank. May not fix your problem but I think it worked for another forum member.


----------



## BigT76

Thanks everyone for your help. I can now say that it's working!!! I didn't realize just how frikkin hard you had to push those disconnects down. The gas side was fine but the bev out connector really had to be pushed down quite hard even with lube. Anyway, it's on now and I'm enjoying a glass of my Mangrove Jacks dark brown ale. 7.8%


----------



## doon

You shouldnt have to push them down that hard. You sure you got the right connect on


----------



## BigT76

I'm guessing it's because they are reco kegs and haven't been used in a while, or maybe mine and your idea of hard is different? lol. Yeah I got the handicap connects mate, gray for gas, black for beer.


----------



## doon

Weird only time ive had a hars time with getting them on is when i couldnt see which side was which as keg was at back of fridge and i put them on wrong side


----------



## manticle

Go through the obvious. Make sure you have the correct plugs on the correct sides and the correct disconnects on the correct posts.
With lube, it should be easy enough. Do they come off easily enough?


----------



## Camo6

They're not Kegking disconnects are they? I use these and a couple are a bit distorted and need lube to go on easy.

Like Manticle says, double check your beer and gas posts in case they were previously misfitted. Gas posts should have a notch or groove around the base.

*G*rey & *G*rooved for *G*as,

*B*lack & *B*are for *B*eer,

Glad you got it sorted in time for Cup Day. I wish I did. All my taps are dry .


----------



## Weizguy

BigT76 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. I can now say that it's working!!! I didn't realize just how frikkin hard you had to push those disconnects down. The gas side was fine but the bev out connector really had to be pushed down quite hard even with lube. Anyway, it's on now and I'm enjoying a glass of my Mangrove Jacks dark brown ale. 7.8%


I was going to suggest that you ensure the connector is firmly pressed on.

As they're reco kegs, it's possible that the in and out connectors (or posts) are reversed (i.e. on the wrong sides), and that could be why it's a tight fit. I have a similar issue at home with a couple of my kegs.

Good luck and enjoy your kegging.

*Edit - I'll continue editing until I think I'm becoming clear


----------



## Offline

I feel that i'm over due for an update in this thread,
so here goes. Bar setup





Party setup


----------



## thuperman

Posting my setup as a few people on here have really helped me with advice.

Mmmmm... Beer!






Font attached to underside of the lid.



Kegs and Reg.


----------



## Sixdemonbag

So after plenty of research and plenty of procrastination, I've put together a one keg/one tap kegerator.



I went with a fairly inexpensive, slim fit, thermoelectric bar fridge. I was a bit worried about it getting cold enough but its perfect (more on this later).

It fits a 3 Gal keg, co2 bottle, and a few small and large beer bottles in the door and on the rack.

The tower is insulated with roof insulation and i have copper piping running all the way up the tower. This leads down to a T, and has a further 2 feet of copper running into the fridge.






I've also added a small fan to help the circulation. It's running on a timer and cycles every 30 mins. It's running of an old 12v adapter.



Initially, the temps ran at 0 celcius at the bottom and 5c at the top at its lowest setting. But after running the fan it's settled at 0-2c. 

I've only just kegged my first beer (an ipa!) so I haven't poured anything yet besides pbw…

Going to try keg hopping for the first time.


----------



## rude

very nice I recon a German Munich Dunkel or Kolsch would fit the scene nicely


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Tidy.


----------



## Ciderman

So I picked up an absurdly cheap gumtree deal on the weekend which included a 6.8kg 'mykegsonlegs' co2 canister. It's that big that takes up the space of a keg. I'm in the process of building a keezer and its thrown a spanner in the works as my chest freezer was on the small side to begin with. My question is can the co2 be on the outside or am I better off just trading in the chest freezer for something bigger?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah put it on the outside, I do.


----------



## Ciderman

So you would just drill a hole through the side and silicon up the gaps?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah through the collar (not through the side of the freezer itself). If you drill a hole the same diameter as your gas line it should be pretty snug.


----------



## pk.sax

Lots of collar builds man. Get on it.


----------



## squeaker

U can also use chalk board wallpaper , I have laminated the top of my freezer with this , I painted my last one but its a messy job this was much easier 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281156043531


----------



## MaltyHops

Ciderman said:


> So I picked up an absurdly cheap gumtree deal on the weekend which included a 6.8kg 'mykegsonlegs' co2 canister. It's that big that takes up the space of a keg. I'm in the process of building a keezer and its thrown a spanner in the works as my chest freezer was on the small side to begin with. My question is can the co2 be on the outside or am I better off just trading in the chest freezer for something bigger?


Hope you guys have the following _warning (from KegKing)_ in mind:

_*SHOULD I GET A LARGER CYLINDER?*
No, a 2.6kg is the largest recommended safe size to be used in domestic environments. CO2 is DEADLY in concentrations above 18% in the atmosphere. A 2.6kg cylinder is the maximum recommended size cylinder you should be using without proper extraction fans and CO2 detecting equipment installed in your cellar or closed bar area. A 3kg CO2 cylinder is enough to make a 50cumic meter room a deadly environment. Only ever use a larger cylnder if you are outside or in an area which is well ventilated_


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Mine is outside (the fridge, and the house)


----------



## jonnir

squeaker said:


> U can also use chalk board wallpaper , I have laminated the top of my freezer with this , I painted my last one but its a messy job this was much easier http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281156043531


I'm about to get a start on my keezer build over the weekend, when you say messy. The paint job doesn't look as good?


----------



## Ciderman

Thanks for the advice. It was essentially free otherwise I would have bought a smaller size to fit the freezer. It will be outside on the deck area once it's finished.

I wasn't planning on building a collar as I was going to put a font on the top and build a bar around it. I may have to by the sounds of it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

You might be able to just run the gas line under the deal at the back where the hinge is, if you add a small strip of compressible foam it should be pretty close to air tight. Safer than drilling in and nicking a coolant line.


----------



## Ciderman

I'm a complete newbie to kegging but I've blindly started to buy things without much idea of what else is needed. 

My plan is to have 4 kegs with a font coming out of the top. 

So far I have the following:

- chest freezer
- 3 corny kegs
- 1 CO2 canister 
- 1 micro matic regulator
- 3 push in fittings/disconnects 
- old beer lines
- new rubbers for kegs

I know that I need;

- new beer line
- gas manifold
- beer font
- beer taps
- 3 more disconnects 

I see so many other things like No return valves etc. 

What else do I actually need?


----------



## Ciderman

Also, what's the deal with keg king? Having a look at the price list and it seems so much cheaper than everyone else.


----------



## Pogierob

jonnir said:


> I'm about to get a start on my keezer build over the weekend, when you say messy. The paint job doesn't look as good?


I bought a couple of cans of black board spray paint when I did mine, I did remive the door of my fridge before spraying though cause you get a fair bit of over spray. Paint job came up quite well I thought.


----------



## pipsyboy

Updated since last post. Have started brewing a keg full in cubes as I can fit 3 in my fermenting fridge and I HATE bottling. Also got another keg and 1 more to come with a 4 way splitter. May put a stout tap in between the two already there.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Picked up the basic ingredients today...main decision now is whether to use hammered finish paint or chalkboard to fix up the fridge.


My kegging story has continued, and I also have a question...read on fellow AHBers

Here's the basics I bought as posted previously. A small system that I assumed would be a good starting point (but as has been posted by many others I already want more).







Sanded the fridge back to at least get all the rust off (some mugging in the pic from assistant brewer no. 2). 






After the start of the 'hammered finish' painting. As it turns out I got a dud batch of the red which was replaced with the proper stuff, so I gave it one more coat. It also turns out I am hopeless with a paint brush so there is sagging galore on the current (finished?) version, but I cannot be stuffed sanding back and painting further.






Both assistant brewers celebrating my first ever beer out of a keg (via a $4 bronco). Note the superb Demons colour scheme.





The product as it currently stands...close enough to final I reckon.













And now to my question, if anyone has read this far. For two weeks while waiting for my 'main' tap to arrive I have been using a $4 bronco stored inside the fridge and have been getting a pour I am perfectly happy with using 3m of 5mm ID line at 5-6 degrees and 70kPa. Today I connected up my 'you beaut' Perlick 650SS SS flow control tap and have got nothing but foam. I can restrict it to zero flow using the flow control lever but even at a trickle it is all foam. I've gotten drunk trying the tap out (and this frustration has managed to reduce my enjoyment in the Aussie win this arvo and also what should be the crowing glory of my kegerator efforts), so I'd really appreciate any advice. I have attached a 90 degree barbed elbow to the shank using a hex nut, and the washer that was provided was actually an o-ring (15mm or so diameter), so I wonder whether that is causing turbulence and hence the foaming? I've poured a few beers (foam) in quick succession so I don't think it's an issue of tap temp.The shank is a Krone 75mm SS version, and I have 1m of the same 5mm ID line connected.

I'm extremely frustrated, if anyone could offer advice I'd be extremely appreciative. The only thing I can think of is to replace the o-ring with a nylon washer that has an ID that matches the bore of the shank and elbow...thoughts?


----------



## Ciderman

I'm certainly not fully equiped to dish out advice yet, but try increasing your beer line longer than 1m.


----------



## Ciderman

Ciderman said:


> I'm a complete newbie to kegging but I've blindly started to buy things without much idea of what else is needed.
> My plan is to have 4 kegs with a font coming out of the top.
> So far I have the following:
> - chest freezer
> - 3 corny kegs
> - 1 CO2 canister
> - 1 micro matic regulator
> - 3 push in fittings/disconnects
> - old beer lines
> - new rubbers for kegs
> I know that I need;
> - new beer line
> - gas manifold
> - beer font
> - beer taps
> - 3 more disconnects
> I see so many other things like No return valves etc.
> What else do I actually need?


Also bump on this if anyone can help


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Ciderman said:


> I'm certainly not fully equiped to dish out advice yet, but try increasing your beer line longer than 1m.


That's why I went with flow control, so I could get away with a shorter length of line.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Ciderman said:


> Also bump on this if anyone can help


Manifolds can incorporate no return valves, so you're getting a manifold you can cross those off your list.


----------



## 4KingAle

Yep....sorry go buy 5 metres of line roll it up in a neat coil and see how you go...1 metre is just not long enough!
Also if you forced carbed your keg you may have overdone it which will further amplify the foaming issue.....
Get some more beer line.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

4KingAle said:


> Yep....sorry go buy 5 metres of line roll it up in a neat coil and see how you go...1 metre is just not long enough!
> Also if you forced carbed your keg you may have overdone it which will further amplify the foaming issue.....
> Get some more beer line.


Thanks for the response, but again, that's why I went with the flow control tap. My understanding was/is that being able to restrict the flow via the flow control tap meant I didn't need additional line.
The keg isn't overcarbed, it pours beautifully with 3m of the same ID line and a cheap party tap but that's not really the point. I spent 30 times as much to get a stainless steel flow control tap and that's what's really frustrating at the moment, it's giving a terrible pour.


----------



## MastersBrewery

with these flow controls line length means nothing, I have one tap at less than a meter one at1.5 and the other is around 2m you have the flow control (shown in your pick) past wide open. So easiest way to set these things is to push the flow control all the way down, then open the tap (nothing will come out) now adjust the pour to a speed where your geting the right amount of head. Dead set easy!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

MastersBrewery said:


> with these flow controls line length means nothing, I have one tap at less than a meter one at1.5 and the other is around 2m you have the flow control (shown in your pick) past wide open. So easiest way to set these things is to push the flow control all the way down, then open the tap (nothing will come out) now adjust the pour to a speed where your geting the right amount of head. Dead set easy!


Thanks MB. Yeah the pic shows it open, but as I said in my original post I've restricted it to zero flow and then barely opened to a trickle and it's still all foam.


----------



## MastersBrewery

if you have been pouring too fast previously the beer in the line will be foam so it will need to come through. Also first beer off the tap will always be a little heady as the tap is warm, slow the pour speed( which is basically what the longer beer line does) and cold tap should always give a good beer



totally closed


About where I have the tap set


wide open

I note your is way past where I would think one of these would go, You may have to remove the tap , set the flow control to the lower quadrant before replacing.

sorry crappy web cam pics


----------



## Camo6

I think MB might have nailed it. I use one metre max on my flow controls and don't have any issues. When tightening the tap to the shank make sure the lever's in a neutral position so the flow control cone doesn't butt up against the seat. Looking at your pic there's still a few threads on the tap exposed compared to mine.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Thanks for the further input MB, it's much appreciated. However, 

My first post with all the pics might have been misleading. I took those pics as soon as I attached the tap to the shank and hadn't poured a beer yet, so they don't represent the setting on the tap I have been using.

So yes, in the pics it is wide open. But I did shut it, completely, and then opened it to a trickle (as well as full speed). I also poured back-to-back beers (froth) which I assume took care of the warm-tap vs cold tap issue (SWMBO even poured a couple of extras when she got frustrated with my profane ranting). There's no evidence of foaming in the line inside the fridge, but even if that is something that isn't easy to see I poured multiple beers at a very restricted flow setting (ie ******* slow) and still got foam.

That's why I wonder if it's the o-ring issue I referred to? How are your shanks connected to your lines? Barbs or GJ fittings?

I can't think of what else I am doing wrong. The keg definitely isn't overcarbed because the bronco works fine. Despite the earlier pics I have restricted the flow right down and it doesn't impact the foam I am getting.
It's really frustrating as this is my first ever tap (apart from the bronco) so I don't have experience to go on.

Apologies to everyone for clogging the thread with my problems, I realise this is the blingy thread for kegging.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Camo6 said:


> I think MB might have nailed it. I use one metre max on my flow controls and don't have any issues. When tightening the tap to the shank make sure the lever's in a neutral position so the flow control cone doesn't butt up against the seat. Looking at your pic there's still a few threads on the tap exposed compared to mine.


Ok, thanks Camo and MB. I'll give this a try tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Blind Dog

I use the prior version of perlick flow control with lines between 1m and 2.4m, but I'm going with a standard 1m as each keg is emptied. Length of line should be largely irrelevant with flow control taps.

I'd be thinking over curbed keg or regulator set too high in the first instance. Even if it poured fine from a 3m length line To a bronco tap doesn't mean the keg is not over carbonated. Cut off 1 to 1.5m and try serving via the bronco rap with that length line and see what you get


----------



## mb-squared

Hi Kumamoto, it sounds like you're getting gas (air?) into your line. Since you don't have a problem with the picnic tap, you can rule out the dip tube o-ring. But it is somewhere after that. I'd check and re-check the disconnect-to-line connection, the line-to-shank connection and the faucet-to-shank connection. If you don't have bubbles in the line, then you're sucking in air somewhere along the way when you open the tap and get the beer flowing. That's the Venturi effect.

hope you get it sorted


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Camo6 said:


> I think MB might have nailed it. I use one metre max on my flow controls and don't have any issues. When tightening the tap to the shank make sure the lever's in a neutral position so the flow control cone doesn't butt up against the seat. Looking at your pic there's still a few threads on the tap exposed compared to mine.


Thanks to everyone for their advice. MB and Camo were right. Removed the tap and reattached with the lever in the neutral position and it all seems to be ok.
I'll stop my whining now.


----------



## JFergz

So I have been stalking this thread and getting severely jealous of all these wicked set ups and trying to conjure up a plan to persuade the mrs and got told to shut up and stop asking haha...

Then was told to go look in the spare room coz she sick of me asking and look what I found :-D


----------



## mb-squared

nice one!


----------



## JFergz

Little does she know this is just my starting point


----------



## Tahoose

Marry that girl if you haven't already.


----------



## Guysmiley54

Wow! She's a keeper :icon_cheers:


----------



## ian_2005

Nice one MB, Shes a keeper

Im pretty sure this is how most people start their keg system with 2 kegs, regulator and one tap. I know I did. (twice....but that's another story)

You wont look back now, I rarely bottle the left overs once I have filled a keg (Very, very occasionally)


----------



## JFergz

Yeah she is definitely good to me haha, I have a brew that's crashing in a secondary right now, ready to keg around thurs night hanging to pull my first beer from it!


----------



## Kevthemilkman

My little set up. $70 worth of keezer a bit of paint and I reckon it looks ok.


----------



## rude

At last finally into kegging 
It's a bit dangerous beer on Tapp have to maintain
First pour Kolsch very happy


----------



## hwall95

My recent kegging setup. Still getting a hang of it but it's great!


----------



## Pirate323i

Humble beginnings...


----------



## rude

You're beer looks like a cracker is it an APA


----------



## Pirate323i

Golden Ale!
Not a bad drop!


----------



## nosco

Just finished my keezer last night. Still need a drip tray and more taps but its up and running. As always I went a bit over the top with a 300lt chesty but I like to have different beers available.
My plan is to have a reg for normal pressures, 1 for stouts and bitters and 1 for force carbing. It didnt quite work as planned but easy fixed. Noob mistake.


----------



## Danwood

Nice, clean looking finish there, Nosco.

I'm umming between a FP 300L or 215L chesty .

So yours is good for 8 ball locks with a collar? 

I'm leaning towards the 215L as it has enough room for my planned 4 taps (2xPerlicks, 2xbeer engines), plus there's lots more second hand units floating around on Ebay etc if it busts.
But, the 300L would be better for storing bottles and lagering kegs too, of course...hmmm.

Anyway...good work, mate.

Dan


----------



## zxhoon

Nosco, very nice setup, great idea with the reg after the first manifold, was it easy to get it on there - what adapter did you need?


----------



## sponge

Danwood said:


> Nice, clean looking finish there, Nosco.
> 
> I'm umming between a FP 300L or 215L chesty .
> 
> So yours is good for 8 ball locks with a collar?
> 
> I'm leaning towards the 215L as it has enough room for my planned 4 taps (2xPerlicks, 2xbeer engines), plus there's lots more second hand units floating around on Ebay etc if it busts.
> But, the 300L would be better for storing bottles and lagering kegs too, of course...hmmm.
> 
> Anyway...good work, mate.
> 
> Dan


I have my hand up for 300L..

You'll quite easily find use for the extra space.


----------



## nosco

I got the 300lt from a reco/2nd's place in Hoppers Crossing Called "Big Momma's"  for $300 hence the weird colour. A bit more than you'll find 2nd hand but less than new. The guy said it was brand new out of the box but it did have some minor scratches and came with 4 baskets. Fits 6 19lt easy plus the option for 2 more small kegs or a heap of stubbies and yeast/hops. I am very glad I got the 300lt as I dont ket alot of time to brew so I can have back up beers OR I have a crap load of beer to drink. I used hammered finish spray paint which came up really good, just dont look too close.

I thought the adapter idea for the 2nd reg was really good idea too except that it didnt work. High pressure regs need high pressure to work :huh: I got the adaptor from KK (cant get the link atm with my crap internet) and was easy to fit. It might work with a low pressure reg but I dont know where to get one and I figure it would cost more than a double reg adaptor ($45).

Having it on the trolley is good for easy access. The extra hieght is a good tap hieght but lousy for putting in full kegs. I might hook up a pully from the ceiling for this.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Norgren make some really cool small second stage regulators perfect for low pressure control (up to 20bar inlet pressure). Part number r07-200-RNKG


----------



## dannyboy873

My daughters spoilt me for Christmas and bought me the kegging set up I have my eye on for far too long.
I had an old fridge that I kept for the purpose and excitedly on Christmas day I dragged it out of the garage to find it was stuffed...

To the back up chest freezer I went.






First poor,






and first dead soldier.






Had a bit of fun trying to get the carbonation right and guessing the temperature while I was waiting for my STC to be delivered. It finally arrived today so I wired it up, had it professionally installed, and is working a treat.






Thanks for the inspiration all.


----------



## Mr B

dannyboy873 said:


> First poor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration all.


I like that you tried it before you finished it 

I have trouble with that sometimes


----------



## dannyboy873

I prefer "Proof of concept" testing...


----------



## leighaus

hah, i've tried about 3 kegs whilst mine is being built. 
(probably why its taking so long!)


----------



## jeddog

I've gone stealth with the beer fridge. Blackboard paint all a round. Two gold Celli taps


----------



## Nath151

I love the bung for the future 3rd tap


----------



## Danwood

Nah...measure once, cut twice.


----------



## jeddog

I did have a third tap an Andale tap that leaked. I pissed it off and now the centre hole for a future Celli tap


----------



## MCW

Hi Gents

First time poster but I've been lurking a while. I've been bottling for a while now and decided it was time to jump into kegging. Now I know this isn't technically my "kegging setup", however it's the start and I think this find is worth sharing. It's a 300L Vulcan (so aussie made). The stainless steel interior just got my juices flowing. Hope it'll end up in an awesome keezer. Would love to upload more pics but I think I'm either A. technologically lacking or B. had too many of my own brews.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Is it possible to be both? Sorry mate the pic is super low res and its 0036!


----------



## MCW

Someone tell me how to correctly post a hi res picture and I will. I'm not so old as to be unable to achieve this task.

PS the freezer looks beautiful after a clean.


----------



## dave81

Download photobucket to your smartphone.Make photobucket account.take photo on smart phone with decent camera. Upload to photobucket.click on the picture in photobucket.click the weird symbol with 3 dots joined by 2 lines.select" copy link to clipboard." Choose the option "img" and paste into the post you want the photo In


----------



## MCW

Trying another method of showing some pictures. Plan is to do Keezer collar in Jarrah and not paint the freezer at all. I think the old school 20yr old style is just too nice to cover up. Tape on top is where the handle has been broken. plan to remove and put a stainless insert to make it all look neat.


----------



## MarkBastard




----------



## Lodan

Mark^Bastard said:


> DSC_0626.JPG


incredible build and great selection too


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Mark^Bastard said:


> DSC_0626.JPG


Wonderful!

Any chance of some shots of the inner workings?


----------



## MarkBastard

I have progress photos for every step of the way and will make a more detailed post when time permits.


----------



## Tahoose

Sweet, looking foward to a build post/thread


----------



## simmo1972

Mark^Bastard said:


> I have progress photos for every step of the way and will make a more detailed post when time permits.


Looking forward to a thread on it own about the build,


----------



## mckenry

So I finally finished my outdoor mobile bar projects. 10 taps for parties, including my old english handpump on the wine barrel.
The bars are made from blackbutt and mini-orb. I pinch my 6 tap goal post font from my inside bar for one and the other has a dedicated 3 tap T bar.


----------



## Ciderman

I found myself googling the location of Bowral and hoping it was near me. Epic.


----------



## Tahoose

Sweet setups, am I assuming that it is built around a kegerator / 2 kegerators side by side?


----------



## Crusty

mckenry said:


> So I finally finished my outdoor mobile bar projects. 10 taps for parties, including my old english handpump on the wine barrel.
> The bars are made from blackbutt and mini-orb. I pinch my 6 tap goal post font from my inside bar for one and the other has a dedicated 3 tap T bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FullSizeRender (1024x726).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FullSizeRender (1) (1024x648).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2116 (1024x768).jpg


 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
I've got 10 x 50lt A type kegs buddy.
Maybe it's time we met.
Seriously mate, that's freakin fantastic. Love it!


----------



## mckenry

Tahoose said:


> Sweet setups, am I assuming that it is built around a kegerator / 2 kegerators side by side?


Yes tahoose. The 6 tap has 2 kegerators and the 3 tap has 1.


----------



## mckenry

Crusty said:


> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> I've got 10 x 50lt A type kegs buddy.
> Maybe it's time we met.
> Seriously mate, that's freakin fantastic. Love it!


Cheers Crusty. I think we should. 500L party???


----------



## mckenry

Ciderman said:


> I found myself googling the location of Bowral and hoping it was near me. Epic.


Haha. How far?


----------



## Bridges

Mark^Bastard said:


> DSC_0626.JPG


Nice Taps!!!


----------



## stux

mckenry said:


> So I finally finished my outdoor mobile bar projects. 10 taps for parties, including my old english handpump on the wine barrel.
> The bars are made from blackbutt and mini-orb. I pinch my 6 tap goal post font from my inside bar for one and the other has a dedicated 3 tap T bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FullSizeRender (1024x726).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FullSizeRender (1) (1024x648).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2116 (1024x768).jpg


Amazing beer garden


----------



## MarkBastard

Hah cheers Bridges. Been a long time coming as you know


----------



## Bridges

Mark^Bastard said:


> Hah cheers Bridges. Been a long time coming as you know


No jokes on me! I drool over this thread yet I have 3 taps and shanks still sitting unused and kegs from another bulk buy, I'm only lacking co2 and a suitable fridge/freezer.
I really must get that project moving...


----------



## H0U5ECAT

So, what's peoples thoughts on a CO2 tank and reg on the inside of their keezer?
Yes, it fits nicely on the hub, but any effects on the reg?


----------



## spog

Found these on the net.might be helpful for someone setting up
.




If it were mine I would mount a guard over top of the gauges .


----------



## Crusty

Mckenry, I tried to PM you but maybe your inbox is full. I have a couple of questions.
Cheers


----------



## kennek

Hi all, have lasted @ 12 months washing bottles and can't convince the better half to help because it's sooo much fun to do..... 
So went out and got some kegs, lines, co2 and fittings etc etc.
Anyway had a small chest freezer and a mate had some spare red gum boards


----------



## mckenry

Crusty said:


> Mckenry, I tried to PM you but maybe your inbox is full. I have a couple of questions.
> Cheers


deleted some.


----------



## TehCrucible

kennek said:


> Hi all, have lasted @ 12 months washing bottles and can't convince the better half to help because it's sooo much fun to do.....
> So went out and got some kegs, lines, co2 and fittings etc etc.


Looks great, good job. I convinced the missus to help with bottling last weekend and now she's suddenly come around to the idea of kegging. Funny that... B)


----------



## kennek

TehCrucible said:


> Looks great, good job. I convinced the missus to help with bottling last weekend and now she's suddenly come around to the idea of kegging. Funny that... B)


Funny indeed hahaha. Hope ya get kegging soon :chug:


----------



## H0U5ECAT

What timber is that? Looks like young fijian mahogany.
Came up a treat too.
Who's spray booth are you using?


----------



## joshF

kennek said:


> Hi all, have lasted @ 12 months washing bottles and can't convince the better half to help because it's sooo much fun to do.....
> So went out and got some kegs, lines, co2 and fittings etc etc.
> Anyway had a small chest freezer and a mate had some spare red gum boards


Kennek that looks great. I'm forever envious of people with woodworking skills !!! I struggled enough putting some polyurethane on my basic collar made of pine


----------



## kennek

H0U5ECAT said:


> What timber is that? Looks like young fijian mahogany.
> Came up a treat too.
> Who's spray booth are you using?



Thanks HOU5ECAT It's all red gum with some pine ply in the centre sections, but stained with a dark mahogany. And I snuck it through the spray booth in between cars at my workshop.



joshF said:


> Kennek that looks great. I'm forever envious of people with woodworking skills !!! I struggled enough putting some polyurethane on my basic collar made of pine


Cheers Josh, zero woodworking skills here mate lol. Just lucky enough to have a few ppl answer a few of my (more than likely stupid) questions when it came to the clamping/gluing the lid. Anyway it was a bit of fun to do and the missus will now allow it in the lounge room


----------



## Weizguy

Ongoing keg freezer saga:
I now have some pushloc taps for the (flooded) cobra fonts.
and a few other bits and bobs.
Here is my latest mock-up. Still need another tray (this one is borrowed from the keg fridge and duplicated in the attached image)
or a stainless counter top, as suggested by MHB.
Not as nice as the timber-clad units, but this is show-pony enough, I reckon


----------



## scottfrompubs

Looking good everyone!

I added a little finishing touch to my keezer. After months of using rags on the ground to soak up the drips, I have decided I need a drip tray. Inspired from some pics here, from fellow keezer owners whom have similar freezers with coils running all the way down the sides, I figured out a nice way to mount one. Hopefully it inspires others to make even better and even more better looking solutions for their keezers.

That is some jack chain I pinched from work, the hardest part was getting the timber stained to the right colour as my collar, which I got close, but still not perfect. I may double sided tape the timber to the keezer to stop it swing around a bit, but so far it doesnt move too much at all. Will be picking up my drip tray today and see how it goes.

Cheers


----------



## scottfrompubs

Pics fixed now


----------



## 1974Alby

I can click on the url and se the pics...didnt show up as images in the post though.

great idea for mounting a drip tray!


----------



## angus_grant

Looking good Scott. 
I had to click on the link to view the images though.


----------



## spog

Scott, if your game at drilling into the wall of your keezer ( carefully ) see if you find a piece of ally channel to suit the mounting board,then pop rivet it to the side,slide the board in and bung a couple or small screws through the channel underneath to hold it on place.


----------



## angus_grant

I plan on using a big rare earth magnet to hold my drip tray for my keezer build later this year. Sounds good in theory. 

No holes, no risk of magic gas escaping due to errant drill holes.


----------



## sponge

Angus, I had a similar setup on my old keg fridge but lost a few schooners one night when a mate was pouring them and leaving the full ones on the drip tray and eventually the magnets gave way, losing beer and glass in the process.

I may have had undersized magnets, but if you are going down that path, get some heavy duty rare earth magnets!


----------



## sponge

That, or have a sign saying not to leave full glasses on the tray when filling


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

All good until the future war over rare earth metals, they'll be comin' fo' yo' keezer!!!


----------



## tiprya

mckenry said:


> So I finally finished my outdoor mobile bar projects. 10 taps for parties, including my old english handpump on the wine barrel.
> The bars are made from blackbutt and mini-orb. I pinch my 6 tap goal post font from my inside bar for one and the other has a dedicated 3 tap T bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FullSizeRender (1024x726).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FullSizeRender (1) (1024x648).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2116 (1024x768).jpg


mckenry, where'd you get those smaller tap handles - they're exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## mckenry

tiprya said:


> mckenry, where'd you get those smaller tap handles - they're exactly what I'm looking for.


ESB in peakhurst. Theyre listed here at $14 but I bought them instore and from memory they were only about $6. Not long ago either.


----------



## angus_grant

Hmm, good point Sponge. Would need to be very strong magnets to survive a night with enthusiastic mates..

Going to have a timber surround so I'll just screw it to that instead.


----------



## Tahoose

If your going to screw the drip tray into the timber surround, I'd recommend using a couple of vertical timber pieces between the freezer and the surround/cladding. 

This will give you a space to encourage air flow around the freezer and allow it to cool. 

Also will give you a solid brace to screw in your drip tray. Or bracket for your drip tray.

The negative is, that your surround will be a little bit further from your freezer so longer shanks will make life easy.


----------



## angus_grant

Thanks for the tips tahoose.


----------



## Tahoose

No probs, I cladded mine in dressed pine boards. But left a 70mm gap on the left side and a 300mm gap on the right. 

But because I didn't have the gap/vertical timber at the front, it was difficult for the drip tray and I had to use 3 brackets instead of 2.


----------



## angus_grant

Was planning to expose the cooling part if at back of freezer or some venting if on sides. 

Good tip about the gap at front. Might screw some sheet metal on inside of front timber section for drip tray.


----------



## Tahoose

Best option is to leave a gap of some distance around all sides. The flow allows it to cool properly.

The back of mine is completely uncovered as it sits up against the wall anyway.


----------



## Ciderman

I see some keezer builds have lined the inside of the crest freezer with metal or silver insulation? Is it purely cosmetic or does it actually do something?


----------



## spog

Freezers are painted white on the inside as this is a non absorbing colour , ever stood on bare foot on the road during summer then stood on the white line to stop your feet burning.
Unless the inside of the freezers paint is knackered I see no reason to do it,apart from adding expense and being a PITA to line the freezer it would achieve SFA in insulation as well as giving nasties some where to hide.
Cosmetic .


----------



## Ciderman

Great. One less thing to do! Should have mine up and running in the next few weeks!


----------



## phoenixdigital

I was under the impression it was just the design of those freezers not a specific alteration they made to them


----------



## spog

Yes,thinking about I have seen freezers lined with unfinished metal,most of them in shops for ice cream freezers but not a "home " freezer.
Probably a cosmetic thing,couldn't see any women wanting a steel lined freezer in their home,wouldn't look right.
Stainless steel clad freezer/fridge but not internally.
I guess the manufacturers have done their home work on this, so the inside is painted.

Edit; just asked my wife if she would have a " steel " lined freezer and she said no,it doesn't look right.
Who says a bloke knows nothing about women !


----------



## Kingy

The cheap freezers come standard with that silver look. Its like thick aluninium foil insulation stuff. Definitely not as good as the hard white painted internals.


----------



## phoenixdigital

spog said:


> Edit; just asked my wife if she would have a " steel " lined freezer and she said no,it doesn't look right.
> Who says a bloke knows nothing about women !


It has to look white like ice.

The white makes it colder just like red cars go faster. Sheeeesh everybody knows that.


----------



## Tahoose

I thought ice was blue, that's what hisenberg taught me anyway.


----------



## Mr B

For those who want to fit drip trays and not drill the freezer - Could consider sikaflexing a bit of timber etc (or even channel) to the freezer, and fix to that.

Commonly used in boats 

Cheers


----------



## michaeld16

Mr B said:


> For those who want to fit drip trays and not drill the freezer - Could consider sikaflexing a bit of timber etc (or even channel) to the freezer, and fix to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used in boats
> 
> Cheers


And if left to set properly drip tray could probably be used as a seat as well


----------



## spog

Kingy said:


> The cheap freezers come standard with that silver look. Its like thick aluninium foil insulation stuff. Definitely not as good as the hard white painted internals.


Yep, cheap,nasty and disposable ,oh how I yearn for the good old days...umm what is made in Oz these days.....


----------



## spog

Mr B said:


> For those who want to fit drip trays and not drill the freezer - Could consider sikaflexing a bit of timber etc (or even channel) to the freezer, and fix to that.
> 
> Commonly used in boats
> 
> Sikaflex ,yep it's good stuff,just have to prop/ tape the tray etc in place,but once Sikaflex is set it's the go gear.
> Pricey but well worth the $.


----------



## dannymars

Fully wired in stc1000

5 way manifold so I have a spare disconnect for force carbing/soda water


----------



## MCW

For those discussing metal interiors, mine is stainless steel on the inside. That might however be due to it being 20yrs old and Aussie made. It's not that cheap foil stuff but polished stainless and it looks awesome for a keezer. Gives a real wow factor when you open the lid.


----------



## Camo6

MCW said:


> For those discussing metal interiors, mine is stainless steel on the inside. That might however be due to it being 20yrs old and Aussie made. It's not that cheap foil stuff but polished stainless and it looks awesome for a keezer. Gives a real wow factor when you open the lid.


Yep, them were the days. My old Simpson Tuckerbox was polished stainless inside. Easily cleaned and a relatively poor conductor of heat.

All 3 of my remaining brewery fridges/freezers are Westinghouse which, AFAIK, are still Australian built.


----------



## TheWiggman

If they are Aussie built they're built here in Orange actually, at Electrolux. Until they close down next year and manufacture offshore, despite still being profitable here. A real shame.


----------



## crowmanz

I can finally post something here! Had to get a new drill as my old ozito is a pos. Anyway all fridge fisher and paykel, 2 x perlick 650ss, 2 x chalkboard stickers. Now to get the beast out of the garage and into the kitchen, lounge, dining area!


----------



## sponge

crowmanz said:


> Now to get the beast out of the garage and into the kitchen, lounge, dining area!


Your biggest challenge to date..


----------



## Tahoose

sponge said:


> Your biggest challenge to date..


Just bring SWMBO onto the design process, if it meets approval you'll be fine.

I tend to get her to think it is her idea and whatdaya know? All sorted.


----------



## crowmanz

sponge said:


> Your biggest challenge to date..





Tahoose said:


> Just bring SWMBO onto the design process, if it meets approval you'll be fine.
> 
> I tend to get her to think it is her idea and whatdaya know? All sorted.


One of the (few) good things about the GF getting teaching job 2hrs away and living in teacher housing there is that it is my house now! ahaha just need to sort a spot out


----------



## Droopy Brew

Tahoose, this is how I attached my drip tray.

Piece of ply cut for the base with 2 triangles cut for the supports. I went full length so it offers maximum support to the outside (leverage) and also offers greater surface area for the Marine sikaflex used to attach it.
Used some 12mm moulding and mitred to tidy it up on the top and for the tray to sit on and painted it.
I then lay the freezer day and let gravity hold it in place while the sika dried.

I expect it would hold 3 full schooners with ease.


----------



## Tahoose

Looks good mate. Fully operational I'm assuming?


----------



## Droopy Brew

Tahoose said:


> Looks good mate. Fully operational I'm assuming?


Indeed.


----------



## MattSR

TheWiggman said:


> If they are Aussie built they're built here in Orange actually, at Electrolux. Until they close down next year and manufacture offshore, despite still being profitable here. A real shame.


This is a bit off topic but hey... Australia, the dumb country... Very sad indeed as Aussies can produce world-quality stuff, but companies have this whole "off-shoring mantra" at the moment 

Did you know that when NASA needed the Rolls-Royce engines on their 747 Space Shuttle carrier, that they sent them to the Qantas RR engine shop in Sydney for a tune up... and that Rolls Royce were so impressed with the reliability of the Qantas engines that they send engineers out from England to learn what they were doing differently!! Of course, this has all been shut down and outsourced to Asia now 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## spog

Some good farming land about 70 km north of here has been sold to a Saudi Arabian company.
Pisses me right off.


----------



## MattSR

Also Leighton Holdings sold all of John Holland to the "China Communications Construction Company" for $1.15billion..


----------



## Tahoose

Even better droopy, need one of those about now...


----------



## shaunous

A Metric Shit Ton on farming land including some of our biggest cattle/sheep/cropping stations and grain plant/abattoirs have been sold OS. And now farmers prices are being dictated at sale as there is no competition anymore between buyers. 

But anyway, how about them Kegging Setups!!!


----------



## Digga

My little set up ATM...
Upside down fridge with 3 taps (at the moment may upgrade to 5) can holds 6 kegs + extras (Wine, bottles and cans) to keep the mrs semi happy!
Big arse drip tray (Thanks to acarey! )
Running white rabbit dark ale, vale ale and apple cider atm. Interior picture to come


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Oh that's right! This thread was about keg setups.


----------



## MCW

My keezer finally set up and ready to go. Will fit 5 kegs plus the gas bottle internal when I'm finished plus a couple of cartons/long necks above the compressor compartment. The wood is Merbau, decided just to build the whole collar out of it rather than pine with a hard wood cladding. Have the STC set to -1 to 2 degrees (showing 3 as I just had it open).

When complete i'll have 4 taps, a bottle opener on one side and hopefully an old brass/stainless thermometer on the other side. Pics to follow when that all happens.

Well hope you enjoy my pics. Now just to wait for my first kegged beer to age and then it's drinking time.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

A long weekend always brings out the best in projects.


----------



## ben-burd

Here is a couple pics of my setup. Have mounted the tap in the door shelf.

did not want to put a hole in the door as this is only a temporay setup untill i get a keezer built. Using a perlick 650ss - had a bit of trouble with it only pouring foam to start off with but it was caused by the line not pushed all the way in the john guest shank adapter


----------



## stux

Like the beer crisper


----------



## mofox1

At least the font is guaranteed be cold, nice work!


----------



## CrookedFingers

Just added the drip tray.
I love it, dunno why...it's just a drip tray !
Sometimes something so simple makes you smile.
Cheers.


----------



## mudd

Perhaps its the beer that ur smiling at.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Haha
Quite possibly.


----------



## camelbak28

A pic tells a thousand words so I hope you can see what I've done here?!?
Andale flooded font with floryte taps (ebay) mounted on the the deck. Directly under the deck I placed an old fridge. (460ltr I think)
Fridge holds 4 x Cornelius kegs.
Freezer holds 20 ltr jerry on its side with an in and outlet plumbed into it. Running from the jerry the glycol/water runs through a copper heat exchanger (from an instantaneous gas hot water system) then out the side of the freezer and down to a continuous flow 240v pump (non self priming) (self priming was to noisy). Where I mounted it allows it to self prime should the power cut off. The out side of the pump carrying the chilled water runs directly up to the inlet side of the font. Where the beer lines exit the fridge I wrapped them (and zippy tied) around the chilled line from the pump. That way the beer is cooled in the fridge then as soon as it exits it remains chilled by the chilled line running from the pump to the font. When I plumbed it I insulated everything. The hotter water exiting the font (still chilled) comes back down to the freezer via its own insulated line through the side of the freezer and into the the keg. Then the whole things starts it journey again!

Works very well, only advise I can give is originally I only had the jerry in the freezer as the resevoir/ heat exchange and it worked well, however the addition of the copper heat exchanger made it much more efficient ie 7deg pour down to abou
4deg. 
Also originally I only had a small drip tray under the taps and not the font as well. Big mistake as I vastly underestimated the amount of condensation it produced and fiqure did id replacing deck boards in a couple years (about 1-2ltrs a day ! / constantly wet!)
Insulation is reasonably cheap so I used plenty to keep the load on the fridge as low as possible (as low as you can when you bolt a giant heat sink into it aka the font!)

On tap at the moment is an IPA, Rauchbier, Knappstien lager clone and Soda water.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Nice. Is it actually going to run glycol or are you skimping out for salt water?


----------



## camelbak28

She's running glycol ratio 1:10. I found some on eBay and figured it's cheap insurance if the pump fails so the water doesn't freeze in the hx and jerry. Just make sure you use the food safe variety "propylene" in case of any failures / cross overs etc


----------



## Black Devil Dog

CrookedFingers said:


> Just added the drip tray.
> I love it, dunno why...it's just a drip tray !
> Sometimes something so simple makes you smile.
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1429940152.902184.jpg


Because it's shiny, shiny things make me smile too.


----------



## NT.Thunder

HI All - Just in the midst of building a keezer. Picked up a cheap second hand freezer so spent spent some money on 3 Perlick 650SS taps.

Only issue I'd like some help on is the length and diameter of gas/beer lines. Gas I guess doesn't matter but I just want to make sure I get close for the beer lines.

I ordered 10m of 6mm and 4mm line as I was under the impression that beer line is 4mm and gas 6mm but the homebrew shop has these labeled the other way. Thoughts on this??? I was looking at 3m length beer line to the taps of 4mm.

Can someone point me in the right direction here?


----------



## tj2204

Here is my new set up, pretty happy so far.

Will finish the insulation during the week.

Can just squeeze 5 kegs in.


----------



## MastersBrewery

NT.Thunder said:


> HI All - Just in the midst of building a keezer. Picked up a cheap second hand freezer so spent spent some money on 3 Perlick 650SS taps.
> 
> Only issue I'd like some help on is the length and diameter of gas/beer lines. Gas I guess doesn't matter but I just want to make sure I get close for the beer lines.
> 
> I ordered 10m of 6mm and 4mm line as I was under the impression that beer line is 4mm and gas 6mm but the homebrew shop has these labeled the other way. Thoughts on this??? I was looking at 3m length beer line to the taps of 4mm.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction here?


from memory the 650 SS have flow control so beer line length is not an issue


----------



## mb-squared

Hey NT.Thunder, there are lots of beer line calculators out there. Here's one I grabbed quick (haven't actually used this one myself): http://www.iancrockett.com/brewing/info/kegbalance.shtml


----------



## NT.Thunder

Thanks for that, my main issue I guess is if I should be using the 4mm or 6mm as beer line?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Beer line is usually 5mm, going either won't matter as long as you balance accordingly


----------



## CrookedFingers

I use 4mm for beer line dude.
Not a keezer, in a keg fridge. But 2m of 4mm goes pretty well, doesn't get a fast pour, but good head and doesn't froth over. On perlicks, no flow control.
Others may differ however.

Cheers


----------



## ben-burd

This is my keezer that I have been putting together over the last few weeks. Nothing out of the ordinary just copied what has been done before. 

Easily fits 5 kegs & gas bottle. Could squeeze in 6 and have co2 on the outside if I wanted.

Collar 45x190mm pine stained and 4 coats of marine varnish. Wanted to have mitred joins but a couple test reminded me that Im no carpenter and just went with butt joints & steel brackets. 

Mounted the collar using two layers of good quality foam double sided tape. Has sealed nicely and is not moving anwhere.

Inside I used some cloth tape to add extra seal between the collar and freezer (hidden). Kmart camp mat inside collar for some extra insulation. 

Still need 2 more taps, co2 manifold & waiting on stc1000 to come in the mail so I can get it cranked up.

Now just need to fill the kegs


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Most of you remember my keezer build with the inbuilt bench.
Well, I gave it a facelift for the wedding.


----------



## Bymyown2hands

Has anyone used one of these in their setup?

http://kegking.com.au/co2-cylinders/in-line-regulator.html

Cheap enough to satisfy the tight-arse in me but concerned they might just be a bit of junk. I was thinking of using a couple of them as secondary regulators for my keezer.

Thoughts?


----------



## phoenixdigital

Bymyown2hands said:


> http://kegking.com.au/co2-cylinders/in-line-regulator.html
> 
> Cheap enough to satisfy the tight-arse in me but concerned they might just be a bit of junk. I was thinking of using a couple of them as secondary regulators for my keezer.
> 
> Thoughts?


I learnt a few years back after gas leaks, excessive foaming in beer and breaking down and rebuilding my beer and gas lines and buying different taps trying to resolve the problems.

Don't skimp on your gas and beer plumbing, and taps. They are a one off purchase so just buy once and save yourself a world of hurt.


----------



## Bymyown2hands

Sounds like very good advice. 
I would like some secondary regulators though, does anyone know of some good quality units at a reasonable price?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Norgren make some goods ones, around $70-100each with a pressure gauge and mounting bracket http://store.norgren.com/au/en/detail/air-preparation/pressure-regulators/r07_200_rnkg/pressure-regulators

I've got one waiting for a rainy day to be installed downstream of my current manifold to run lower carbonation stouts etc


----------



## michaeld16

What size freezers do you guys have that can squeeze 5 kegs in looking at building myself a keezer cheers


----------



## pipsyboy

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Following this as I'm going to do a coffin keezer build and most of the info I've got is from the yanks with their cu/ft carry on. Not got freezer yet. 

Photos of spacing/space would also help as I'd like to put bottles in too.


----------



## tj2204

michaeld16 said:


> What size freezers do you guys have that can squeeze 5 kegs in looking at building myself a keezer cheers


I got a GVA 200L from good guys not long ago for just under $300. Fits 4 kegs on the floor (pretty tight squeeze) and 1 keg + 2.6kg gas bottle on the hump.


----------



## pipsyboy

tj2204 said:


> I got a GVA 200L from good guys not long ago for just under $300. Fits 4 kegs on the floor (pretty tight squeeze) and 1 keg + 2.6kg gas bottle on the hump.


Yeah mate, I've seen this type of set up and it would be a bit tight for my liking. No room for bottles. I have 4 kegs and would ideally like gas inside. I'm thinking between 300-400 would be the go.


----------



## sponge

I have a 420L which fits about 9 cornies on the floor with another 2 on the hump (or in my case a milk crate or two of bottles)


----------



## earle

michaeld16 said:


> What size freezers do you guys have that can squeeze 5 kegs in looking at building myself a keezer cheers


I've got a F&P 276L. It can squeeze 5 on the floor with another 2 on the hump with a collar and if the gas is outside. For 4 kegs and a gas bottle, and room for expansion you probably wouldn't need to go much over 300L.


----------



## pipsyboy

earle said:


> I've got a F&P 276L. It can squeeze 5 on the floor with another 2 on the hump with a collar and if the gas is outside. For 4 kegs and a gas bottle, and room for expansion you probably wouldn't need to go much over 300L.


Yeah, cheers guys. I'd probably only go 1 more (I think 5 taps is more aesthetically pleasing than 4, lol) so looks like 300 is the go. I've got my eye on a 300 too.


----------



## Blind Dog

I used Keg King's 8mm external / 5mm internal for gas and beer lines. It is a bit of a bugger to fit, but soak the lines in boiling water first and use somethign to slowly expand the interior dimensions a little (long, thin nosed pliers work but check they're clean 1st) and it'll fit. If you have Perlick 650s, as they're flow control taps you dont really need excess line to connect the taps, just enought to make connecting and disconnecting to the kegs painless. Adjust the taps to control the flow rate


----------



## michaeld16

earle said:


> I've got a F&P 276L. It can squeeze 5 on the floor with another 2 on the hump with a collar and if the gas is outside. For 4 kegs and a gas bottle, and room for expansion you probably wouldn't need to go much over 300L.


thanks guys I'll be keeping my out for 200-300l chest freezer then


----------



## pipsyboy

Just picked up (tomorrow morning) a 4yo Westinghouse 320L for 150 bucks. 

Might do a coffin keezer build thread to keep you guys entertained at the ineptitude of a painter-cum-estimator trying his hand at being a chippie. Might pick up some useful tips along the way too.


----------



## Tahoose

Here's a recent one

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85510-kneebones-coffin-keezer-build/?fromsearch=1


----------



## pipsyboy

Awesome, thanks. I've got a few ideas of what I want and how to go about it from the net. Thinking something along these lines. Probably longer as I have the room. Up to 1.5m. 

Something like this:


----------



## shaunous

pipsyboy said:


> Just picked up (tomorrow morning) a 4yo Westinghouse 320L for 150 bucks.
> 
> Might do a coffin keezer build thread to keep you guys entertained at the ineptitude of a painter-*cum-estimator* trying his hand at being a chippie. Might pick up some useful tips along the way too.


Wow, a cum-estimator, i thought being a diesel mechanic was a dirty job at times...


----------



## wereprawn

shaunous said:


> Wow, a cum-estimator, i thought being a diesel mechanic was a dirty job at times...


Even then i think you may underestimate just how messy painting while cum estimating can be.


----------



## Bridges

cum-estimator?


----------



## pipsyboy

Now now children. 

Moving on. 

Got this 320 litre chesty




And I started on the coffin keezer build today. 

Day ones efforts




Can't put any more on as it saying too big. 

Basically built the base with recessed castors to drop the height by 50mm. I just cut a hole in the bottom plank with a hole saw.


----------



## spog

Bridges said:


> cum-estimator?


Holy shit, Who would wear a shirt saying that in public ? Apart from that muppet.


----------



## thuperman

Anyone got a pics of SS taps on a brass font? Does it look OK? A mate has a 4-tap brass cobra font but is considering buying Perlick 650SS taps (not available in brass).


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Enough for you to get the idea...



[/URL]


----------



## Weizguy

Here's a valid question:

If my 500 litre chest freezer was wrecked in the recent Hunter storm, and the insurance wants to pay me $200 compensation, should I insist on a replacement, or how much is it going to cost me?

It's always been a new for old policy...
Les

P.S. I am being given $200 toward refurbishing the 6-tap font, hoses and taps, which were upside-down in the filthy flood water


----------



## n87

send them a quote for a new equivilent.
I got new for all my storm damaged stuff... i also sent through 20MB worth of quotes and double checked their maths every single step of the way.
that meant 3 weeks of calling every 2 days, then calling 4 times on the last day to make sure they got it all right.

if they make a mistake, make sure you get on top of them straight away.
Alianz FWIW


----------



## Weizguy

n87 said:


> send them a quote for a new equivilent.
> I got new for all my storm damaged stuff... i also sent through 20MB worth of quotes and double checked their maths every single step of the way.
> that meant 3 weeks of calling every 2 days, then calling 4 times on the last day to make sure they got it all right.
> 
> if they make a mistake, make sure you get on top of them straight away.
> Alianz FWIW


GIO here. Only just came out on Monday, after I contacted last Wednesday.

Seems he wants to settle, rather than replace. Offered $400 for my submerged keg fridge and $200 for the keg/bar fridge.

(*edit - I have 5 fridges - 3 ferment; 2 keg fridges, plus 2 freezers - 500 litre and 340, iirc), and I suppose - plus two dud fridges, which won't fire up, and I am not asking for those to replaced.


----------



## Grott

Les, they'll try the cheap options first. IMO follow above advice.
Cheers


----------



## n87

Give em the hard line.
Find a reasonably priced (new) equal replacement, and give them the price.

I had to organise everything myself. but i didnt have anything major happen to the house. just a long list of electronics and some damage to the car port roof.


one big one. Dont accept anything less than what you can get a replacement for (new or used). cause otherwise you are out of pocket.
Insurance is there for these instances. Make the claim worth it


----------



## earle

Settling is a tactic the insurance companies use to pay you less than you're entitled to. When they send heaps of staff to disaster areas they're not doing it because they're good guys, they want to offer you a settlement figure much lower than you're entitled to in the hope that you'll accept it because you're upset from whatever disaster has just occurred and just want to start getting things fixed and replaced. By the time you realise you've been short-changed you're in a position where it will take costly legal action to get the rest out of them.


----------



## Weizguy

They certainly did that with some of my childhood books (in my first flood at Medowie), which I worked out later were out of print and costing up to $200 each to replace.



earle said:


> Settling is a tactic the insurance companies use to pay you less than you're entitled to. When they send heaps of staff to disaster areas they're not doing it because they're good guys, they want to offer you a settlement figure much lower than you're entitled to in the hope that you'll accept it because you're upset from whatever disaster has just occurred and just want to start getting things fixed and replaced. By the time you realise you've been short-changed you're in a position where it will take costly legal action to get the rest out of them.


----------



## Lincoln2

You think you know ghetto? You don't know shite.

Here's the situation. I get given a free keg of Fat Yak but I gave kegging away years ago. So...1 x 44g drum, place keg inside then fill with ice. Find some old fittings, dodgy up some hoses, borrow some CO2 and kick this *&^$%&*R$ in the guts.


----------



## Lincoln2

Hole saw, mount tap, set reg, drink, drink, drink. Don't judge me, we are but poor, simple country folk.


----------



## CrookedFingers

That's sweet man.
No need to get fancy sometimes. If it works, it's gold.


----------



## BottloBill

Lincoln2 said:


> Hole saw, mount tap, set reg, drink, drink, drink. Don't judge me, we are but poor, simple country folk.


haha love it! Keg chiller refinery 101


----------



## Weizguy

Back to my kegging setup. My 6-font and flo-ryte taps went in the drink.

I asked insurance for $200 to help refurbish/rebuild the taps and lines. Any idea who could do that for me?

Should I get some parts and attempt it myself.

I have also asked for a 500 litre heavy-duty chest freezer to replace my unit that sank in the swamp. Is there such a thing these days?

Looking forward to sharing your collective wisdom.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Les,
I'd email Andale and get a quote, or ask for some names of some Bar fitters (get a few quotes), chest freezers of that size are all over Ebay maybe get some prices from them or hospitality suppliers.

MB


----------



## GFC07

thats perfect river setup


----------



## siege

Well it took a long time to pull together bits and pieces for this because I had to find bargains of course.
But it's finally finished!
4 kegs, co2, and space for bottles inside. With a font fan which is switched on the outside. all on heavy duty castors of course.

Thanks to everyone else in this thread for the inspiration


----------



## Liam_snorkel

looks awesome! what are the handles?


----------



## n87

Looks like hatchet handles


----------



## Grott

Looks great, are they bone handles similar to those used on knives and forks?
Cheers


----------



## siege

The handles are small axe handles (points to n87). Attached with bits of a threaded brass rod which was pretty easy to hacksaw and screws into the florytes perfectly.


----------



## crowmanz

no drip tray yet though! I hope you don't have any axe-idents..........





sorry....



I'll show myself out


----------



## Tahoose

Crowmanz has a handle on the situation.


----------



## Lincoln2

Get working on that drip tray; c'mon; chop-chop.


----------



## toolio666

Cut it out...


----------



## crowmanz

I did say I was going to split, but I got bored and logged back on


----------



## Mardoo

Guys, these jokes are a hatchet job at best...


----------



## CrookedFingers

Nice work siege.
Looks great.





Thought I might try get in on the axe-tion.


----------



## siege

Thanks mate. But I don't know if I can hack any more of this to be blunt... when I Saw there were more replies I thought I could handle it


----------



## Tahoose

Bloody hell you blokes are sharp.


----------



## BottloBill

Tomahawk IPA on the cards


----------



## shaunous

C'mon guys, get back on topic, wouldn't want a crazy re-AXE-ion from the mods and be booted off site.


----------



## BottloBill

Some would say mods may have an axe to grind..... it is a very nice setup though


----------



## Mardoo

People will usually treat you well if you axe them nicely...


----------



## BottloBill

Axe-ually maybe we are going a bit to far off topic with this one


----------



## Adbrewer

shaunous said:


> C'mon guys, get back on topic, wouldn't want a crazy re-AXE-ion from the mods and be booted off site.


I agree. Its time to bury the hatchet on this topic.


----------



## CrookedFingers

Well, these last few jokes have re-kindled my interest…..





This HAS to end soon.


----------



## shinjuku

I wood hope moderators come in and hack these bad pun posts away, reading them is axecruciating


----------



## barls

back on topic boys.


----------



## siege

.


----------



## nosco

I have a question that i might have axed before. Im trying to figure out how to use air compressor regulator in a keg setup. Like this one

It looks like they can take the 1/4" ball vavles used on manifolds and they are dirt cheap compared to other options. I have seen them used on older posts in this thread but maybe they are a PITA which is why you dont see them anymore.

My plan is to maybe run 2 off my 4way manifold to run some low pressure stout/ale taps. I have 5 pomy pub Celli taps. 2 of them that i havnt used yet have thread on the end that will take a sparkler fitting from Grain and Grape (if they still stock them). So im hoping this will be a low cost solution.

Just wondering if anyone has used them before or knows much about them


----------



## Hpal

Haven't used one before in this application, but it seems feasible. Pressure in, lower pressure out, 1/4" fittings. Only problem I could see is how fine an adjustment you could get from it and how accurate it would be, but you cannot get a pressure higher than input pressure so you're safe.


----------



## MastersBrewery

nosco said:


> I have a question that i might have axed before. Im trying to figure out how to use air compressor regulator in a keg setup. Like this one
> 
> It looks like they can take the 1/4" ball vavles used on manifolds and they are dirt cheap compared to other options. I have seen them used on older posts in this thread but maybe they are a PITA which is why you dont see them anymore.
> 
> My plan is to maybe run 2 off my 4way manifold to run some low pressure stout/ale taps. I have 5 pomy pub Celli taps. 2 of them that i havnt used yet have thread on the end that will take a sparkler fitting from Grain and Grape (if they still stock them). So im hoping this will be a low cost solution.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has used them before or knows much about them


The one you have linked looked familiar, so I had a read, the particular unit linked is a pressure relief valve, very very good for spunding a pressurise fermenter. not so good for what you had in mind though I did see several of the AR 2000 listed as regulators but they were rated too high at their lowest limit and the gauge not accurate enough at very low pressure such as we use for kegging. I had a bit of peruse of ebay and didn't find much in the way of useful air regs... same story as above.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Probably get chewed up inside from the CO2 over time. Even CO2 regulators have pit corrosion on the body inside after some use. Would be safer bet getting one that is designed with materials suitable for CO2.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hpal said:


> you cannot get a pressure higher than input pressure so you're safe.


You can if your upstream regulator fails open.


----------



## nosco

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Probably get chewed up inside from the CO2 over time. Even CO2 regulators have pit corrosion on the body inside after some use. Would be safer bet getting one that is designed with materials suitable for CO2.


Maybe why you dont see them used any more. I wasnt aware that co2 was was corrosive.

I can get a T joint to split to 2 regs for not too much but i thought this way would be neater and cheaper.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yep, it's nasty over time. If you get moisture in there it will form carbonic acid which accelerates the corrosion ten fold!


----------



## Hpal

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> You can if your upstream regulator fails open.


But, if even if it fails open you won't get a higher pressure out of your downstream reg than your upstream rego is putting into it, failed or not. It can't make more pressure than its given.


----------



## MastersBrewery

The air regulators used by some in the past seemed to have reasonably finite control (easy to set to pressures we use; <= 5mm between 0 and 100kpa on the gauge is nearly useless), the ar2000 linked had a working pressure quote by another ebay seller as 15-160psi working pressure. I don't know anyone who runs a keg above 10or 12psi. Buy right buy once secondary regs are available they cost more per reg but you know they'll do the job.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hpal said:


> But, if even if it fails open you won't get a higher pressure out of your downstream reg than your upstream rego is putting into it, failed or not. It can't make more pressure than its given.


If your upstream regulator failed open, you would have full CO2 cylinder pressure of about 52 bar (750PSI) into your secondary regulator, which has a max inlet pressure of about 12 bar (from memory of the eBay specs). So it would explode.


----------



## Hpal

No worries.... [emoji19]


----------



## nosco

MastersBrewery said:


> The air regulators used by some in the past seemed to have reasonably finite control (easy to set to pressures we use; <= 5mm between 0 and 100kpa on the gauge is nearly useless), the ar2000 linked had a working pressure quote by another ebay seller as 15-160psi working pressure. I don't know anyone who runs a keg above 10or 12psi. Buy right buy once secondary regs are available they cost more per reg but you know they'll do the job.


Already got one of them MB. I use it outside of the keezer. 1 line into the keezer and the 2nd for force curbing outside of the keg after crash chilling the ferm. I'll run my other KK reg off the T bit but I maybe getting a bit greedy


----------



## MastersBrewery

nosco said:


> Already got one of them MB. I use it outside of the keezer. 1 line into the keezer and the 2nd for force curbing outside of the keg after crash chilling the ferm. I'll run my other KK reg off the T bit but I maybe getting a bit greedy


so you have this set at about 30psi for force carb? Pics?


----------



## nosco

MastersBrewery said:


> so you have this set at about 30psi for force carb? Pics?


Someone posted this on the eBay thread so I got one for $98 I think. They have gone up since I think. It can be a little bit jumpy when fine tuning but it works for me. Having the extra long line for carbing is great. I was using a KK reg before that but I am wondering if using T piece to join them is asking to much.


----------



## CoxR

I just need to sort out the top and it is finally done. I had the freezer for 12 months, it took about a month of weekends stuffing around to get this far


----------



## CoxR

Cooling in the top is limited to just the section where the taps are. Cooling via 90 mm pvc pipes with 90mm pc fans rotating in different directions. Bottom chamber is filled now with expanded foam in a can.


----------



## driftdaddy

Just finished my outdoor area.


----------



## pipsyboy

Day 2's efforts.


----------



## Tahoose

Just changed over all of my co2 lines from beer line to clear vinyl tubing, used 5mm which was a bit of an effort but I think 6mm would have been a dream to work with.

Because it is much more flexible it has cleand up the inside a fair bit. 8 co2 lines can be a bit of a tangle.


----------



## crowmanz

Went down the snow, my folks have a holiday house at the bottom of the mountain. Recently convinced my old man to get back into homebrewing and kegging. The old house fridge needed to be upgraded anyway so it has been turned into a single tap keg fridge. 

Was cold enough to be able to have a couple of kegs out of the fridge on the Pluto's guns. 

We took 8 kegs and left 2 kegs 3/4 full as people left and we all ended up sick towards the end.


----------



## Grott

Sick from too much grog I assume but would seem you had a lot of fun? I hope the bucket under the tap doesn't correlate with the wastage you have? 
Cheers


----------



## crowmanz

Well we were skiing/snowboarding pretty much everyday and enjoying the beers by the fire at night for 2 weeks. Was a good trip, even got to sample the local breweries (Sweetwater, Bright, and Bridge Road - bit of a write up here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/87219-high-country-brewery-tour-bridge-road-brewers-birght-brewery-and-sweetwater-brewery/?p=1300761).

Haha the bucket was a easy solution to not having a drip tray, however I did notice a bit too much wastage after the 18 year old nephews attempted pours.


----------



## Weizguy

> Just changed over all of my co2 lines from beer line to clear vinyl tubing, used 5mm which was a bit of an effort but I think 6mm would have been a dream to work with.
> 
> Because it is much more flexible it has cleand up the inside a fair bit. 8 co2 lines can be a bit of a tangle.


Looking forward to 10 lines then.
Maybe a re-think...


----------



## Mr B

crowmanz said:


> Well we were skiing/snowboarding pretty much everyday and enjoying the beers by the fire at night for 2 weeks. Was a good trip, even got to sample the local breweries (Sweetwater, Bright, and Bridge Road - bit of a write up here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/87219-high-country-brewery-tour-bridge-road-brewers-birght-brewery-and-sweetwater-brewery/?p=1300761).
> 
> Haha the bucket was a easy solution to not having a drip tray, however I did notice a bit too much wastage after the 18 year old nephews attempted pours.



Oh, I though you drank from the bucket - that would explain the sickness.....

Just kidding, nice coupla weeks


----------



## MastersBrewery

So after alot of running around, a little swearing, and some home brew ingenuity I finally got this thing done.


The Taps are forward sealing and have flow control, the original line was 3/8 (about 6 inches was still attached, but old and brittle) that was attached with a compression union that was part of the shank. The shank has part of the flow control inside it, and a feature I wanted to keep. What to do? Well in the end I grabbed some 8mm line and some kegging o'rings and used those to compress the 8mm into place. I set this up for my assistant brewer Molly, if I wasn't favourite uncle before, I am now! Even got 4 new kegs to go in it as my Mytton rodd ones won't fit two.

MB

ED: trouble with loading pic


----------



## pist

I don't know why I didn't do this sooner. Best move I ever made. I used tap kings for quite a while, but pulling the lids apart is a PITA!
I wanted something simple and easy to maintain.
Don't really care about multiple taps or whatever, whatever I've got ready is what I will drink.
Gone with a basic pluto gun setup. These things I reckon are pretty damn cool, always wanted one, so now I've got one.
Kegs are brand new Keg King jobs. Was surprised at how well finished these are. For the price, I couldn't go past them.
I know it's cheaper in the long run to have a refillable CO2 cylinder, but with a young one on the way, cash isn't exactly forthcoming at the moment. So I'm naturally carbing and dispensing with that. I prefer naturally conditioned beer anyhow so no skin off my nose. 4 kegs should be enough to keep me going for a while. Work commitments have definitely curbed my consumption.

New Kegs and line cleaner conditioning, have a witbier and a hef in 2 of them, porter to go in the other 2:








Lines and pluto Ready to go:







Expensive way to buy CO2, but I already had all the gear. Will upgrade when I can afford it:


----------



## MastersBrewery

The little system above yours is also on soda stream for dispencing, I may eventually change that up, but will be fine for the moment. From memory you usually get 3 kegs done with the bottle.


----------



## pist

As long as I can get a couple out of it that's all I'm bothered about at this stage. I reckon with my current commitments ill likely do a keg a month (just wont tell my pisshead mates ive got kegs lol). I like the font you picked up looks mint!


----------



## MastersBrewery

The font was a real PITA from the mid 80's came from a bar in Freo so was prolly about for the America's cup celebrations. There for wanted to keep it original, took a bit to sort out and almost threw some perlics at it but happy with the end result.


----------



## pist

The work sure paid off. Looks the goods. Ive still got to polish off the remainder of the refilled tap kings ive got in the fridge, plus the 2 cartons of swill largies i inherited before I've even got room in the engel to put my carton of nail ale thats in the beer fridge so ive got room for the kegs. Should give the kegs time to carb up in the meantime though. Looking forward to giving them a run though!


----------



## RobW

Darryl – Oh Steve could you move the Camira I need to get the Torana out so I can get to the Commodore. 

Steve – I’ll have to get the keys to the Cortina if I’m gonna move that Camira


----------



## pist

Pretty much!


----------



## whitey1984

MastersBrewery said:


> The font was a real PITA from the mid 80's came from a bar in Freo so was prolly about for the America's cup celebrations. There for wanted to keep it original, took a bit to sort out and almost threw some perlics at it but happy with the end result.


I went to buy that font on ebay but was waiting for the misses to give me the green light and misses out it looks good mate


----------



## MastersBrewery

whitey1984 said:


> I went to buy that font on ebay but was waiting for the misses to give me the green light and misses out it looks good mate


give it a year see how it goes, the girls have a cider and my Aussie Belgium on. But it just looks too good to leave in their care. The plan is to tidy the front of the fridge and maybe copy the pic from the font and put a timber top under the font with sunken tray, when I start heading down that path I post some thing.


----------



## whitey1984

MastersBrewery said:


> give it a year see how it goes, the girls have a cider and my Aussie Belgium on. But it just looks too good to leave in their care. The plan is to tidy the front of the fridge and maybe copy the pic from the font and put a timber top under the font with sunken tray, when I start heading down that path I post some thing.


Thats cool if you ever think of getting rid of it ill will definitely buy it off ya


----------



## MCW

I've posted my setup before but now that she's full, with the gas external and a manifold I thought she was worth sharing again. Last addition will be a 4th tap to even it all out.


----------



## mofox1

MCW said:


> I've posted my setup before but now that she's full, with the gas external and a manifold I thought she was worth sharing again. Last addition will be a 4th tap to even it all out.


Looking very, *very*, nice MCW.

I'm about to embark on my own collar build and would love it if it turned out as well that. The wood is jarrah, right?

Curious as to how the collar is attached to the freezer, I'm assuming it has to be anchored down at some point. What is the silver foil material you've got (foam backed?) and where did you get it?


----------



## MCW

Hey mofox1, the wood is actually Merbau, similar to jarrah. The collar is just liquid nailed/siliconed down. Put weight on it until it sets. As for the insulation, I can't tell you. All I know is it's 10mm thick and I have two layers on, it's used in the tropics for vapour sealing in refrigeration. Then I've sealed with some refrigeration tape on the top to seal. 

Know that doesn't help much but the old man is a fridgy and just had it lying around.


----------



## Benn

That insulation looks similar to "Foil Board" you can buy it in various thickness' from most hardwares. It's not cheap but you can ask if they've got any damaged sheets in the rack out back.


----------



## Milky

Clarke rubber sell it. Theirs is called Formashield. The 10mm thick one is 10 bucks a metre. Foam one side, foil the other.


----------



## mofox1

Milky said:


> Clarke rubber sell it. Theirs is called Formashield. The 10mm thick one is 10 bucks a metre. Foam one side, foil the other.


Is it the same stuff? MCW's pics made it look more rigid... But yeah, his substitute, and cheaper too.


----------



## brewchampion

I've got an issue with my Tap Setup. Wondering if anyone has heard of the same issue..
80 pka beer in ball lock kegs to 2m 5mm risers inside 1 degree fridge. Going up to an andale non flooded taipan style font to Floryte Taps. I have a blower up there.
Ok. So my initial pour of the day is explosive. For the first fraction of a second.... I get a powerful jet of air and foam shooting out of the glass and all over the room. After that... It's fine.
I'm thinking it's something to do with the gas build up in the risers. Anyone else heard if this.??


----------



## n87

brewchampion said:


> I've got an issue with my Tap Setup. Wondering if anyone has heard of the same issue..
> 80 pka beer in ball lock kegs to 2m 5mm risers inside 1 degree fridge. Going up to an andale non flooded taipan style font to Floryte Taps. I have a blower up there.
> Ok. So my initial pour of the day is explosive. For the first fraction of a second.... I get a powerful jet of air and foam shooting out of the glass and all over the room. After that... It's fine.
> I'm thinking it's something to do with the gas build up in the risers. Anyone else heard if this.??


That looks like the old Mr Squiggle problem

'Its upside down Miss Pat'


----------



## Dan Pratt

Turn the pressure down to 20kpa, you only need 5-10kpa to get beer out with a setup like that.


----------



## Crusty

At 20kpa you'll eventually pour flat beers with a quickly diminishing head. Ive got the same taps & they tend to spit on that first pour if you haven't poured for a bit or on the first pour of the day. Just try 70kpa & discard that first spit to the drip tray & carry on.


----------



## brewchampion

Crusty said:


> At 20kpa you'll eventually pour flat beers with a quickly diminishing head. Ive got the same taps & they tend to spit on that first pour if you haven't poured for a bit or on the first pour of the day. Just try 70kpa & discard that first spit to the drip tray & carry on.


Sure Crusty, 60-90Kpa I get the same problem with the Andale Floryte Taps. 
Spit on the first pour, yep, thats it. Nicely put.
Discard first spit... Well, its been shooting out of the glass onto the walls. Haven't tried directly onto the drip tray. Might a post a video of that...
Any details as the bet way to discard the first spit without it going everywhere?
And anyone know why this happens with these taps?


----------



## Weizguy

Crusty said:


> At 20kpa you'll eventually pour flat beers with a quickly diminishing head. Ive got the same taps & they tend to spit on that first pour if you haven't poured for a bit or on the first pour of the day. Just try 70kpa & discard that first spit to the drip tray & carry on.


Yep. Don't like that about the Florytes. May be OK with a flooded font. I'll find out, I suppose



brewchampion said:


> Sure Crusty, 60-90Kpa I get the same problem with the Andale Floryte Taps.
> Spit on the first pour, yep, thats it. Nicely put.
> Discard first spit... Well, its been shooting out of the glass onto the walls. Haven't tried directly onto the drip tray. Might a post a video of that...
> Any details as the best way to discard the first spit without it going everywhere?
> And anyone know why this happens with these taps?


I'm keen to find out too, if there's a way to fix this. As I mentioned above, maybe the flooded font fixes it.


----------



## Rocker1986

I've just begun kegging and have a 3 tap kegerator set up on my back deck. At the moment it only has one keg in it, which I'm trying my hardest (so far pretty successfully) to leave alone while I finish drinking a previous bottled batch. Have poured a few just to make sure it's all working ok, which it is. Now I'm in a constant brew/ferment cycle in order to fill the rest of the kegs. I have 4 kegs total at the moment but I'll pick up another 2 or 3 on my next visit to CB.

I'm also waiting on a font fan to install into it to keep as much of it cold as I can on the journey to the glass.

This is the whole thing






And a closer look at the font/taps


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Where'd you get the Urquell handle?!


----------



## A3k

driftdaddy said:


> Just finished my outdoor area.


Hi Drift,
nice setup,
what kind of fridge have you used to keep your kegs in? is it under the tap?
I'm potentially considering something similar, but not sure how I'd go with fitting a fridge under the counter.

cheers
Al


----------



## Crusty

brewchampion said:


> Sure Crusty, 60-90Kpa I get the same problem with the Andale Floryte Taps.
> Spit on the first pour, yep, thats it. Nicely put.
> Discard first spit... Well, its been shooting out of the glass onto the walls. Haven't tried directly onto the drip tray. Might a post a video of that...
> Any details as the bet way to discard the first spit without it going everywhere?
> And anyone know why this happens with these taps?


Mate, if it's shooting that hard into your glass & spraying onto the walls, there's something else wrong & it ain't the taps.
When I say spit, it's just that. Kind of like opening a soft drink bottle & it does tend to foam up a lot in the glass & if you continue to pour, you'll get a glass with too much head. I've often seen bar staff discard the first initial spit from these taps & it's just how they are. When you pour pretty frequently though, it doesn't happen.
When the tap is not being used for a while like in a home kegging situation, the back pressure will build up & for a trial to see if it fixes the issue, pour a beer & then disconnect your beer line from the keg, hook it back up after an hour or more & see what happens.
60kpa shouldn't get beer splattering all over the walls unless your keg is highly over carbonated & your using 1m of beer line.


----------



## Rocker1986

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Where'd you get the Urquell handle?!


It fell off the back of a truck... h34r: :lol:

Nah, seriously I actually found it on eBay. I have two of them but the other one is too big to fit comfortably on there with the Spaten handle.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

It's rockin! Sadly I'm a through fridge door kegerator type bloke so I have very limited space. My White labs vial handles almost foul the door as it is!


----------



## Rocker1986

Cheers mate! Ah bugger. I'd thought about doing that but I decided the kegerator like I have was the better option at this stage. I just figured I'd get some cool handles of my favourite beers/breweries to put on it rather than having standard black plastic ones. They're sort of based on what style is on which tap as well. I'll collect more as I go for different beer styles so I can interchange them depending on what's in the keg.


----------



## brewchampion

Crusty said:


> Mate, if it's shooting that hard into your glass & spraying onto the walls, there's something else wrong & it ain't the taps.
> When I say spit, it's just that. Kind of like opening a soft drink bottle & it does tend to foam up a lot in the glass & if you continue to pour, you'll get a glass with too much head. I've often seen bar staff discard the first initial spit from these taps & it's just how they are. When you pour pretty frequently though, it doesn't happen.
> When the tap is not being used for a while like in a home kegging situation, the back pressure will build up & for a trial to see if it fixes the issue, pour a beer & then disconnect your beer line from the keg, hook it back up after an hour or more & see what happens.
> 60kpa shouldn't get beer splattering all over the walls unless your keg is highly over carbonated & your using 1m of beer line.


Tx Crusty, ill try that.


----------



## Crusty

It may not fix it but worth a try.
You shouldn't have to disconnect your line at all though.
@80kpa, I think 4m of 5mm ID line @1deg fridge temp would be more the requirement to cut back that pressure at the tap.
You'll still get a slight spit but nothing like your experiencing now.


----------



## Keg King

brewchampion said:


> I've got an issue with my Tap Setup. Wondering if anyone has heard of the same issue..
> 80 pka beer in ball lock kegs to 2m 5mm risers inside 1 degree fridge. Going up to an andale non flooded taipan style font to Floryte Taps. I have a blower up there.
> Ok. So my initial pour of the day is explosive. For the first fraction of a second.... I get a powerful jet of air and foam shooting out of the glass and all over the room. After that... It's fine.
> I'm thinking it's something to do with the gas build up in the risers. Anyone else heard if this.??


Hey brewchampion,

Unfortunately there isn't just one quick and simply solution, rather a combination of little things it could be. The first and probably most important thing to check is line balancing, however if they pour fine after the initial bit then your lines are probably balanced. A quick sign of unbalanced lines are small gas bubbles inside the beer line, these will rise to the highest point and if they rise all the way to the tap head then that could contribute to the initial explosion. 
A lot of those older commercial taps and cobra fonts are really made to go onto glycol systems as they have a large amount of thermal mass and need to be actively cooled, otherwise they just absorb heat from the room. A font fan will defiantly help this but as you can imagine it won't be as cold as -2C glycol being pumped around. So unless you want to change your taps and font (I wouldn't...they look great!) then it may be an idea to just extend your lines a bit, your beer will pour a bit slower but you should also get less of an explosion initially.


----------



## zxhoon

not a fix but until you work it out why not keep a sponge handy, stick it over the end of the tap when you do the first pull to absorb the first spray, rinse it out with some hot water and should be ok temporary fix to spraying your walls?


----------



## spog

brewchampion said:


> Sure Crusty, 60-90Kpa I get the same problem with the Andale Floryte Taps. Spit on the first pour, yep, thats it. Nicely put.Discard first spit... Well, its been shooting out of the glass onto the walls. Haven't tried directly onto the drip tray. Might a post a video of that...
> Any details as the bet way to discard the first spit without it going everywhere?
> And anyone know why this happens with these taps?


Try a jug 1/2 filled with water ,hold the jug up so the spout is immersed in the water and slowly open the tap.


----------



## brewchampion

spog said:


> Try a jug 1/2 filled with water ,hold the jug up so the spout is immersed in the water and slowly open the tap.


Are you trying to set me up Spog?
A face full of water?


----------



## real_beer

If you've got one handy you could try using a Erlenmeyer Flask or disconnect the kegs each night and open the taps to release the pressure in the lines. As KK says unless you can keep the font cold your probably pushing shit up hill to stop it.


----------



## spog

brewchampion said:


> Are you trying to set me up Spog?
> A face full of water?


Ha no. If opened slowly the beer will mix with the water and hopefully not spray all over the place.


----------



## Grott

spog said:


> Ha no. ........* hopefully *...........


mmmmm 
​


----------



## brewchampion

spog said:


> Ha no. If opened slowly the beer will mix with the water and hopefully not spray all over the place.


A ha.. But Im sure most of the "spit" is gas / foam however.


----------



## Crusty

Here's my new setup.
340lt chesty running via an STC-1000. I used 70x35mm for the collar.
6 x Andale Floryte taps with ceramic handles. Pretty basic but pretty happy to get some more kegs on tap.
It holds 6 on the floor & 2 on the hump but I went with a smaller collar so no kegs on the hump.
I had the timber lying around so just went with that.
4 way gas manifold, all JG fittings. I used 3 x 2 way dividers to supply the 6 kegs off 3 of the manifold taps. The last manifold tap will be used for force carbing.
I still need to install a PC fan for better air circulation & a little bottle opener in the far right corner of the collar.


----------



## Lincoln2

I'm on my way with a pint glass and a fishing rod.


----------



## Grott

Stuff the rods.


----------



## maxim0200

Crusty said:


> Here's my new setup.


Very nice! Its a classic setup but you just can't beat it!

Also Floryte FTW!


----------



## Hpal

Here's my setup.


----------



## shaunous

Crusty said:


> Here's my new setup.
> 340lt chesty running via an STC-1000. I used 70x35mm for the collar.
> 6 x Andale Floryte taps with ceramic handles. Pretty basic but pretty happy to get some more kegs on tap.
> It holds 6 on the floor & 2 on the hump but I went with a smaller collar so no kegs on the hump.
> I had the timber lying around so just went with that.
> 4 way gas manifold, all JG fittings. I used 3 x 2 way dividers to supply the 6 kegs off 3 of the manifold taps. The last manifold tap will be used for force carbing.
> I still need to install a PC fan for better air circulation & a little bottle opener in the far right corner of the collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150902_122921.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150902_122758 (Small).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150902_122814 (Small).jpg



Sooooooooooo whens the next brew day at your joint???


----------



## Tahoose

Saw a commercial kegarator outside a little shop in Palermo Sicily. Thought I'd take a photo to share




DJ lethal i have seen a few of those Pilsner urqwell handles on US eBay. If you search there you should find something. Postage can be the killer but if you set up an account with a forwarder first you may save some cash.


----------



## mofox1

Hpal said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1441183314.506106.jpg
> Here's my setup.


Looks great - how did you support the drip tray? Just a bit of liquid nails?


----------



## Rocker1986

Yeah, mine were from the US. They do show up on the Australian eBay as well because nobody has them here so it just reverts straight to the international sellers.


----------



## Hpal

mofox1 said:


> Looks great - how did you support the drip tray? Just a bit of liquid nails?


Just some black adhesive I had in a tube, anything will stick though, tile sealant, silicone, sikaflex, liquid nails etc. The drip tray comes out too to empty when/if full.


----------



## spog

Hpal said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1441183314.506106.jpg
> Here's my setup.[/quote
> 
> Hey Crusty look what Hpal has on the rhs of his kegerator !


----------



## Crusty

spog said:


> Hpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1441183314.506106.jpg
> Here's my setup.[/quote
> 
> Hey Crusty look what Hpal has on the rhs of his kegerator !
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, seen that.
> I'll install one of those little suckers soon.
> I'm wiring up a couple of 12v fans tomorrow to get some air circulating around in there.
> There's quite a temperature difference from the bottom of the keezer to where my lines are so that needs attention.
> All these great new taps & I blew my last keg tonight. I've been a bit slack on the beer side of things as I've been brewing other forms of alcohol & haven't brewed any beers for a little while. I better get my arse into gear.
Click to expand...


----------



## n87

Hi All,

I guess i should throw up a couple of pics of my fridge conversion.

Picked up a ~300L for 60 inc. delivery and set to work.

Installed 2 Andale snaplock shanks for my SS Lancer taps




Made a bulkhead fitting for the CO2 through the back.



Nitto fitting on the back for quick disconnect and shut-off




Shelfectamy performed.
With care to keep the little tap compartments.




Then i get to this weekend and make a keg stand:
the 'whats-left-over-from-the-shed-roof' stand frame



with some sexy shiny check plate



In the fridge



and populated



four kegs comfortably nestled in there

Put some perspex on the top shelf so the bottles have something to stand on (standing bottles on a wire shelf is just annoying)





And just a full shot for good measure including my kingchrome drip tray and the edge of my ferm freezer.





Things done since the photos:
cable tying the beer lines to the upper shelf to help with the door closing, and the whole birds nest thing.


Things still yet to do:
install gas manifold. still waiting on the delivery from Cheeky Peak 
get another tap and shank


----------



## Mozz

Doh! This whole time I never considered if that if I remove the shelves in the door I can fit 4 kegs in my fridge. You have just revolutionised my kegging ops. Winner...


----------



## Rocker1986

Had this fuckin badass tap handle arrive yesterday... will use it for my regular red ale brew


----------



## hooper80

Crusty said:


> Here's my new setup.
> 340lt chesty running via an STC-1000. I used 70x35mm for the collar.
> 6 x Andale Floryte taps with ceramic handles. Pretty basic but pretty happy to get some more kegs on tap.
> It holds 6 on the floor & 2 on the hump but I went with a smaller collar so no kegs on the hump.
> I had the timber lying around so just went with that.
> 4 way gas manifold, all JG fittings. I used 3 x 2 way dividers to supply the 6 kegs off 3 of the manifold taps. The last manifold tap will be used for force carbing.
> I still need to install a PC fan for better air circulation & a little bottle opener in the far right corner of the collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150902_122921.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150902_122758 (Small).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150902_122814 (Small).jpg


----------



## hooper80

Hey mate, so u just take the lid off, make a frame outta pine & screw the lid to the frame?


----------



## hooper80

Crusty said:


> Here's my new setup.
> 340lt chesty running via an STC-1000. I used 70x35mm for the collar.
> 6 x Andale Floryte taps with ceramic handles. Pretty basic but pretty happy to get some more kegs on tap.
> It holds 6 on the floor & 2 on the hump but I went with a smaller collar so no kegs on the hump.
> I had the timber lying around so just went with that.
> 4 way gas manifold, all JG fittings. I used 3 x 2 way dividers to supply the 6 kegs off 3 of the manifold taps. The last manifold tap will be used for force carbing.
> I still need to install a PC fan for better air circulation & a little bottle opener in the far right corner of the collar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150902_122921.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150902_122758 (Small).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150902_122814 (Small).jpg


How do u fix the collar to the freezer and do u insulate the collar at all?


----------



## Crusty

Hey hooper.
The collar is simply painted white & not insulated.
The sole purpose of the collar is to add height to the freezer & somewhere to drill holes for the taps.
The lid of the freezer was simply unscrewed & reattached. My lid hinge had three screws which were previously attached to the freezer. Two screws now attach to the new collar & the bottom screw goes into a new position in the freezer.
I just used a good quality silicone sealant. A thick bead placed all the way round the new collar & the lid placed back on. I used a couple of 50lt empty kegs for a bit of extra weight on top of the lid which allowed a little excess silicone to squeeze out from the collar inside & out. It was just a matter of then running my finger inside & outside to remove the excess & ensure an airtight seal. I let it be for 5 days before reattaching the lid hinges. Super strong & airtight.


----------



## Moad

My new setup, had to include the whole room 

https://goo.gl/photos/pcU2E2mDjAa9kVRr7


----------



## n87

Mozz said:


> Doh! This whole time I never considered if that if I remove the shelves in the door I can fit 4 kegs in my fridge. You have just revolutionised my kegging ops. Winner...



Yup.

i could only fit 2 kegs and the CO2 tank (narrower than a keg) in there before the shelf removal.
It was a toss up as to weather the 4th would fit. but i knew it would let me fit 3.


----------



## hooper80

Crusty said:


> Hey hooper.
> The collar is simply painted white & not insulated.
> The sole purpose of the collar is to add height to the freezer & somewhere to drill holes for the taps.
> The lid of the freezer was simply unscrewed & reattached. My lid hinge had three screws which were previously attached to the freezer. Two screws now attach to the new collar & the bottom screw goes into a new position in the freezer.
> I just used a good quality silicone sealant. A thick bead placed all the way round the new collar & the lid placed back on. I used a couple of 50lt empty kegs for a bit of extra weight on top of the lid which allowed a little excess silicone to squeeze out from the collar inside & out. It was just a matter of then running my finger inside & outside to remove the excess & ensure an airtight seal. I let it be for 5 days before reattaching the lid hinges. Super strong & airtight.


So did u need and new rubbers on the top of the collar or does the lid do all the sealing with its rubbers? I think it's a bloody good idea mate.


----------



## Rocker1986

That looks awesome Moad! Do you have much issue with foaming from the exposed beer lines at all?


----------



## Moad

Rocker1986 said:


> That looks awesome Moad! Do you have much issue with foaming from the exposed beer lines at all?


I thought I would but nope, running 6mm lines ([email protected] degrees) as well which is odd. It is probably 12 degrees under there at the moment so in summer it might be more of an issue. Just have to make sure to keep fresh beer moving through h34r:


----------



## Crusty

hooper80 said:


> So did u need and new rubbers on the top of the collar or does the lid do all the sealing with its rubbers? I think it's a bloody good idea mate.


The rubber is the original one that was on the lid.
The freezer's a few years old & I might look at replacing the seal at a later stage but not necessary as yet.
The main thing to look out for is that the top & bottom of the timber collar is as straight as possible. I made sure mine was planed top & bottom & was perfectly straight. The bottom of the collar was unpainted & the freezer was lightly sanded just to rough up the surface a tad for the silicone to bond to. It's a solid as a rock.
If I was doing it again, I would install a larger timber collar for a bit more height. My freezer lid has a step down rim which drops down into the freezer which meant I had to drop the height of my gas manifold a bit to compensate. A bigger timber collar will allow you a bit more room to play with.
I also installed a 12V computer fan wired to a 12V power supply to move some air around in there. Before the fan, the bottom of the freezer was sitting @3deg but where my lines were, it was a few degrees warmer so the fan is a must.


----------



## hooper80

Crusty said:


> The rubber is the original one that was on the lid.
> The freezer's a few years old & I might look at replacing the seal at a later stage but not necessary as yet.
> The main thing to look out for is that the top & bottom of the timber collar is as straight as possible. I made sure mine was planed top & bottom & was perfectly straight. The bottom of the collar was unpainted & the freezer was lightly sanded just to rough up the surface a tad for the silicone to bond to. It's a solid as a rock.
> If I was doing it again, I would install a larger timber collar for a bit more height. My freezer lid has a step down rim which drops down into the freezer which meant I had to drop the height of my gas manifold a bit to compensate. A bigger timber collar will allow you a bit more room to play with.
> I also installed a 12V computer fan wired to a 12V power supply to move some air around in there. Before the fan, the bottom of the freezer was sitting @3deg but where my lines were, it was a few degrees warmer so the fan is a must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150908_204903 (Small).jpg


Thanks this is all good to know, I'm not sure weather I want to go with the taps mounted on the collar or put a font on top with a font fan. My fridges sit in my 6x3 tin garden shed which I have lined and transformed into my sin bin (man cave), so I'm a bit governed by width which makes the font more appealing.


----------



## Crusty

I really like fonts but they can be plagued with foaming issues.
Getting the font cool & keeping it cool is the challenge. If I had the coin, I would of went with a glycol chilled font but the 6 tap model was way out of my price range.
A font fan will definitely help & some guys run a cheaper option with a little pump & a container of glycol in a freezer to cool it down. I think the very first beer of the day will be a little heady & that's pretty common with every system until the tap cools down. Quite a few guys on here running successful font setups & I'm sure they'll point you in the right direction. Good luck with it, whichever way you go.


----------



## earle

hooper80 said:


> Thanks this is all good to know, I'm not sure weather I want to go with the taps mounted on the collar or put a font on top with a font fan. My fridges sit in my 6x3 tin garden shed which I have lined and transformed into my sin bin (man cave), so I'm a bit governed by width which makes the font more appealing.


You could also look at the coffin top keezer like kneebone's http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85510-kneebones-coffin-keezer-build/

I'm in the process of building something quite similar. The coffin will be insulated and a computer fan will pump cold air from the freezer into the coffin and back out. Freezer will run on one STC1000 and I'm having a 2nd STC for the coffin fan.


----------



## Rocker1986

While on the subject of fonts and cooling them, I have my triple tap font on top of my kegerator (pretty standard setup), I now have a font fan installed as well. The font itself has some foam insulation inside it. This may be a stupid question, but when using the font fan to cool it down, does it make any real difference whether this insulation is in there? Is it better to leave it in there and run the fan slowly just to circulate cold air, or remove the foam and run the fan faster to blow more air around inside the font?

Just a bit unsure whether the air is being blown over the sides of the foam and ending up between the foam and the font wall, rather than inside the foam where the lines are.


----------



## phoenixdigital

If it is anything like my triple font i think the foam is mainly there to reduce cold escaping through the metal font riser. Ideally you would try to get the foam to stick as close to the sides as possible. I wouldn't glue it down personally.


----------



## hooper80

I'm contemplating making a keezer I'm not sure weather to go a 5-6 tap font or make a coffin. A few questions, 

I have two keg king plug in temp control units. Would I be better off with one of these or the stc 1000.

What is the best way to cool the coffin / font? A keg king fan font or a computer fan and would i also need to temp control the coffin/font or would it run all the time? 

Cheers[emoji106]. Love this site.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

If you opt for a flooded font, a small aquarium submersible pump can be hard wired to your keezer. 
A small makeshift container can be stored inside the keezer and then pumped around the font. 
That's what I have on mine. You can also choose to add a switch in to turn it off and on for those days when you decide running the pump isn't required. Eg, when the boys,brothers, in-laws aren't over destroying the kegs.


----------



## hooper80

H0U5ECAT said:


> If you opt for a flooded font, a small aquarium submersible pump can be hard wired to your keezer.
> A small makeshift container can be stored inside the keezer and then pumped around the font.
> That's what I have on mine. You can also choose to add a switch in to turn it off and on for those days when you decide running the pump isn't required. Eg, when the boys,brothers, in-laws aren't over destroying the kegs.


So there is fonts with the flooded pipes already inside? That's sounds like a good idea. Like ya said, when the 'boys' are around Thursday fri sat and sun I can turn it off.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

You actually run it while you want an ice coldy.
Check out greysonline for ex bar/pub/hipster cafe fitouts.


----------



## Tropico

Well, finally bought another tap and decided it was time to do a better set-up than the temporary arrangement I had with one tap on the door shelf.

Quite happy with the internal taps, apart from always openning the fridge to get beer but that's what you do you drink from bottles anyway. The CO2 cylinder is external.

If I take out the door shelves I can get 4 kegs inside, I guess that will be the next, followed by a third tap.
The shelf on the door that is just below the taps is the drip tray.





Cheers


----------



## philmud

I'm about ready to never bottle again and am considering the best way to get into kegging. Best for me means cost effective, but reliable quality. I'm leaning towards building a kegerator from a 2nd hand fridge.

I saw this kit on eBay and it seems pretty well priced. Anyone know what the quality is like or if there are better options out there?

http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/291235592431 

Would be happy to buy 2nd hand so the other option is just to wait & grab something suitcase it pop up.


----------



## Rocker1986

Rocker1986 said:


> While on the subject of fonts and cooling them, I have my triple tap font on top of my kegerator (pretty standard setup), I now have a font fan installed as well. The font itself has some foam insulation inside it. This may be a stupid question, but when using the font fan to cool it down, does it make any real difference whether this insulation is in there? Is it better to leave it in there and run the fan slowly just to circulate cold air, or remove the foam and run the fan faster to blow more air around inside the font?
> 
> Just a bit unsure whether the air is being blown over the sides of the foam and ending up between the foam and the font wall, rather than inside the foam where the lines are.


Tested this out again yesterday, left the foam in. Switched the font fan on low speed when I went back to work for my second half, when I got home the font, tap mounts and taps all had condensation on them. Poured a beer, no foam at all was poured. The beer hasn't fully carbonated yet but it is carbonated enough for warm lines/taps etc. to cause foaming. Pretty happy with that! Next time I'll try the fan on full blast and see if there's any difference just for the hell of it, but at least I know the speed that does work well.


----------



## Mardoo

Prince Imperial said:


> I'm about ready to never bottle again and am considering the best way to get into kegging. Best for me means cost effective, but reliable quality. I'm leaning towards building a kegerator from a 2nd hand fridge.
> 
> I saw this kit on eBay and it seems pretty well priced. Anyone know what the quality is like or if there are better options out there?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/291235592431
> 
> Would be happy to buy 2nd hand so the other option is just to wait & grab something suitcase it pop up.


I've been in the same process myself. Go for it. Suddenly now that I have kegs, gas and a pluto gun I want to brew all the time. I just hated bottling. The kegerator build is underway, albeit slowly.

I myself decided to go 2nd hand. If you want an easy, no-search solution you could go with that one you linked. Going 2nd hand you'll get much better quality equipment and probably more kegs, but you'll have to wait more and do all the work. Of course you'll still have to build that one up.

I've gone the waiting and being patient route and have gotten what I need for a kegerator with a working 50's fridge, four Andale DA taps and six kegs for about $650 including all the bits. It's taken me about 3 months to collect the bits and will take some time to get the work done. There are days I think it would be nice to just have bought a good 2nd hand kegerator for $600 bucks or so, but then I'm someone who likes to make something in a way that I like AS WELL as being completely functional. I'm not necessarily looking for cheap, just right. To each their own. 

FWIW here's a source I ran across the other day (no affiliation) for 2nd hand kegs that have been rebuilt for a pretty good price. However I got mine privately off AHB. I can also absolutely see the logic in going with new kegs, and would have, I just didn't have the $$$ to do so and to have 4 kegs going at once (3 beers, one mead for my wife).

If you decide to go the second-hand route follow the "ebay and gumtree finds" thread and the "Buy and Sell" and "Bulk Buy" forums and set them for immediate notifications. Check email often. Send out an email to your brew club and say you're getting into kegging and looking for parts, or just post on AHB in the Buy and Sell forum. Set up some saved searches on eBay and Gumtree and check them at least every other day. That will shorten your process a bit. I reckon it would have taken me 8 months otherwise.


----------



## earle

Prince Imperial said:


> I'm about ready to never bottle again and am considering the best way to get into kegging. Best for me means cost effective, but reliable quality. I'm leaning towards building a kegerator from a 2nd hand fridge.
> 
> I saw this kit on eBay and it seems pretty well priced. Anyone know what the quality is like or if there are better options out there?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/291235592431
> 
> Would be happy to buy 2nd hand so the other option is just to wait & grab something suitcase it pop up.


Not sure if they're the keg king kegs. If so, be aware that the keg posts and disconnects look similar but are marginally different to normal corni ones. If you put a normal corni disconnect on a keg king post beer will leak everywhere. I know of a couple of guys who have been caught out that way.


----------



## pist

earle said:


> Not sure if they're the keg king kegs. If so, be aware that the keg posts and disconnects look similar but are marginally different to normal corni ones. If you put a normal corni disconnect on a keg king post beer will leak everywhere. I know of a couple of guys who have been caught out that way.


I think your thinking of the Firestone or mytton rodd kegs. I have the keg king ones and they are the same as regular cornies and do not leak


----------



## earle

pist said:


> I think your thinking of the Firestone or mytton rodd kegs. I have the keg king ones and they are the same as regular cornies and do not leak


Definitely not thinking of Firestone or mytton rod. Maybe there's different batches but several guys up here tried to use genuine corni disconnects with brand new keg king kegs and had leaking problems. To fix it they had to buy disconnects from keg king, not as good quality as genuine corni but at least they don't leak.


----------



## pist

Interesting. Ive got keg king "premium" kegs and have both the keg king disconnects they came with and also a couple of corny ones i bought after i read a few posts on them leaking after a while, and i've not had any issues getting the corny ones to seal. Perhaps they have changed the posts now?


----------



## phoenixdigital

Prince Imperial said:


> I'm about ready to never bottle again and am considering the best way to get into kegging. Best for me means cost effective, but reliable quality. I'm leaning towards building a kegerator from a 2nd hand fridge.
> 
> I saw this kit on eBay and it seems pretty well priced. Anyone know what the quality is like or if there are better options out there?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/291235592431
> 
> Would be happy to buy 2nd hand so the other option is just to wait & grab something suitcase it pop up.


Good idea you definitely wont look back.

Not sure of the source of that particular kit or the quality of the components. But speaking from experience when setting up a kegging system don't skimp on price.

I'm not saying get gold standard equipment but just don't buy cheap.

That kit definitely covers what you need but I would advise maybe using that as a template for what parts you need and spend a touch more putting it together yourself from a reputable seller.

I learnt the hard way by being a tight ass and had nothing but trouble from cheap components.

Cheap taps - Foaming issues
Cheap gas fittings - CO2 leaks a plenty which meant I dismantling and putting together all gas lines not to mention having to refill the gas bottle too often.

Ended up getting standard perliks taps (non flow reducing) and proper john guest gas fittings and decent gas and beer lines which were easier to work with.

Long story short : Don't be cheap because you will end up buying the proper gear in the long run after much frustration.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

phoenixdigital said:


> Good idea you definitely wont look back.
> 
> Not sure of the source of that particular kit or the quality of the components. But speaking from experience when setting up a kegging system don't skimp on price.
> 
> I'm not saying get gold standard equipment but just don't buy cheap.
> 
> That kit definitely covers what you need but I would advise maybe using that as a template for what parts you need and spend a touch more putting it together yourself from a reputable seller.
> 
> I learnt the hard way by being a tight ass and had nothing but trouble from cheap components.
> 
> Cheap taps - Foaming issues
> Cheap gas fittings - CO2 leaks a plenty which meant I dismantling and putting together all gas lines not to mention having to refill the gas bottle too often.
> 
> Ended up getting standard perliks taps (non flow reducing) and proper john guest gas fittings and decent gas and beer lines which were easier to work with.
> 
> Long story short : Don't be cheap because you will end up buying the proper gear in the long run after much frustration.


+2 ive had the kk mkii reg leak from the steam, all disconnects from them eventually leak or fail even with proper TLC and good Skerra lube. The taps are ok but take some fiddling to balance and get a good pour. They do stick if you are not having a beer from them every day or two. I typically dont have a beer monday - thursday so was a problem for me going to pour and wrenching the tap open cos the internals gummed up. Got flow control 650ss perlicks now and they are great.

The plastic CO2 splitters are shocking, near impossible to get absolutely leak free. John guest are good but barbed fittings put together properly with stepless clamps are solid. 

Kegging is awesome when setup right, but its also something you rely on to function properly each time you use it, so depends how much you value your time fiddling trying to fix issues. Buy right buy once is certainly the best thing I ever heard and I try to follow it always these days!


----------



## Rocker1986

+3, while I did spend quite a bit setting up my system, I did go the buy once, buy quality approach. Rather than get a kegerator with all the bits included, I researched a bit and bought them all separately. Perlick 650SS FC taps, decent lines, shanks, font, new kegs, Micromatic regulator etc. I do have JG fittings at the moment but may or may not switch depending on their performance. Yes it cost me more, but at least I have peace of mind that I won't be spending more money later on because of some dodgy cheap shit screwing up on me.

Now all I have to do is fill more kegs!


----------



## philmud

Some great advice here, thanks gents. I think I might build a checklist of parts and see what the cost difference would be. I definitely want to buy once, buy right, though at this stage, I don't need bling. Just simple gear that works with minimal fuss.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Good stuff mate! I also forgot to add i bought the metal gas manifold from KK and the valves leak out the barb fitting and valve handle stem. Ended up having it replaced for another brand and that is now leak free as far as i can tell.


----------



## Mardoo

Which brand Deej? I'm in the process of selecting manifolds.


----------



## Mardoo

Which brand Deej? I'm in the process of selecting manifolds.


----------



## jonnir

I'm interested to, about to change from splitters to a manifold to tidy things up in the keezer


----------



## Crusty

I got my manifold from CraftBrewer.
Ross was kind enough to swap out the barbed fittings for JG quick disconnects.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

From Martin at National Homebrew, unsure of the brand but the valves are if a superior quality to KK and the thread ports cut cleaner. The mounting part of the manifold with bolt holes is on a 45 degree angle, thats the most noticeable difference!


----------



## rude

Hpal said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1441183314.506106.jpg
> Here's my setup.


Nice looking Kolsch too


----------



## Blind Dog

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> From Martin at National Homebrew, unsure of the brand but the valves are if a superior quality to KK and the thread ports cut cleaner. The mounting part of the manifold with bolt holes is on a 45 degree angle, thats the most noticeable difference!


Pretty sure that'll be the new KK manifold if it's got red taps


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Blind Dog said:


> Pretty sure that'll be the new KK manifold if it's got red taps


I believe its from Malaysia not China so might be similar but assembled by elsewhere?


----------



## fdsaasdf

Crusty said:


> I got my manifold from CraftBrewer.
> Ross was kind enough to swap out the barbed fittings for JG quick disconnects.


That's great, I didn't realise there was a ready-made fitting to do this... Wishing I knew about it before buying a barbed manifold from KK!


----------



## fdsaasdf

Rocker1986 said:


> Tested this out again yesterday, left the foam in. Switched the font fan on low speed when I went back to work for my second half, when I got home the font, tap mounts and taps all had condensation on them. Poured a beer, no foam at all was poured. The beer hasn't fully carbonated yet but it is carbonated enough for warm lines/taps etc. to cause foaming. Pretty happy with that! Next time I'll try the fan on full blast and see if there's any difference just for the hell of it, but at least I know the speed that does work well.


Congratulations on getting it sorted, which model fridge / kegerator do you have? Where did you source the power from to run your fan? I have tapped the internal fan 12v line but it only runs intermittently so once the font gets to be quite chilled it cuts out. I think I might end up resorting to running separate power in...


----------



## Rocker1986

Hi mate, I have a Keg King kegerator which I got from Craftbrewer. Not sure of the exact model, but basically exactly like the one shacked posted in his kegging thread.

I bought the Digital Homebrew font snake, and I just run the supplied power cord from it into a power point. It runs through the hole in the back with the gas line, and is plugged up from the outside with bits of foam that came with the shelves in the kegerator. I have a power board next to the kegerator with the kegerator using one plug and the fan using the other.

I simply switch the fan off when I'm not pouring beers, and switch it on about an hour or so before I plan to pour one. Otherwise, I use the flow control to avoid foaming on the first part of the pour and skull the flattish beer before pouring a proper glass, but the fan gets turned on of course as well.


----------



## Rocker1986

Hi guys,

Just a quick question.

Up until yesterday, I've only had one keg at a time in my kegerator, with the gas hooked directly into it from the cylinder (through a non-return valve of course), yesterday I filled a second keg, and then used a T-piece to run two lines off the main gas line into each keg. Since hooking all this up and turning the gas back on, I've noticed that the pressure creeps up after a few hours on the regulator. I have it set normally to about 11PSI, but I've noticed it move itself up to 12-13 PSI. Is this normal when introducing extra kegs to the system? I have a Micromatic regulator. On the first keg it was a bit up and down at first, but settled itself down after a few days. There are no leaks on the system. Just a bit annoying having to constantly reset the pressure... although it does seem to be settling down now.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I've got a micromatic too but it does not creep noticeably at all. Regulator creep is common, but adding a keg shouldn't change that really. Are you sure the non return valve is working? Could be passing upstream and your carbonated keg is causing the slightly higher pressure?


----------



## Rocker1986

Mine varied pressure when I initially hooked it up, but after a few days to a week it settled down and since then it hasn't moved either direction once it's been set to a certain pressure. Yesterday it began doing this after I hooked up the second keg. I'm not sure about the non return valve, I assume it's working though. It's only new, like the rest of the fittings.

I reset it last night before I went to bed, at 11PSI, this morning it was sitting near 13 PSI, so I reset it again before going to work. I just checked it before and it hadn't really moved at all in the 5 hours or whatever since it was reset, so maybe it's settling down again.


----------



## glenwal

Are you force carbing your kegs? Or are you lowering the pressure on the reg?

Either of these can cause it to creep if the keg is carbed above the "balance" for the level you have the reg set to as gas will start coming out of the beer.

The nrv should theoretically stop the additional pressure in the keg making it back to the reg, but if it's only slight, it probably isn't enough of a pressure difference for the nrv to work.


----------



## Rocker1986

They are force carbed yes, although I use the 'set and forget' method of simply hooking them up at serving pressure and waiting. When the reg went up I dropped the pressure completely on it before resetting it to 11PSI.

On Saturday I filled a third keg and hooked that up, and I haven't been home since until now. The pressure had stayed where it was set to in that time, so I guess it's settled itself down now.


----------



## hooper80

I'm thinking of making a coffin keezer and I will make the coffin big enough to hold 5-6 taps. I'm just wondering why I wouldn't cut a big hole nearly the size of the coffin out of the freezer lid rather that just drill three holes for the hoses and circulation from fan? If I cut a big square hole and have a fan in the keezer, wouldn't the coffin cool as part as the keezer?


----------



## earle

hooper80 said:


> I'm thinking of making a coffin keezer and I will make the coffin big enough to hold 5-6 taps. I'm just wondering why I wouldn't cut a big hole nearly the size of the coffin out of the freezer lid rather that just drill three holes for the hoses and circulation from fan? If I cut a big square hole and have a fan in the keezer, wouldn't the coffin cool as part as the keezer?


I've just finished building my coffin top keezer. You can find some pictures of the coffin in this thread. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/88212-earles-coffin-keezer/

The answer to your question is probably yes, you could do it with one big hole but you also want to think about insulation. If you can thoroughly insulate you coffin to the same standard as your freezer you would be ok. Otherwise the coffin is a potential source for loss of cold and increased electricity bills. I think thats the reason to insulate it as well as possible but to also remove dead space by filling with blocks of insulation. The fan blowing cool air into my coffin is on all the time but the coffin doesn't get as cold as the freezer, I put that down to loss of cold as due to space limitation not all sides of the coffin have really thick insulation, some have less. Some cold also travels out of through the shanks and taps but its hard to avoid that. I'm going to fit a timer so that the coffin is only cooled from about 3pm to 8pm each day, maybe more on weekends. Even though there are holes through the lid permanently, the cooler air will tend to stay in the freezer. With one big hole it would be more difficult to have control over when you do and don't want cool air in the coffin. Depends how you're going to build it and what you want it to do.


----------



## hooper80

Wow looks epic!! I was thinking about using a smaller fibreglass esky upside down for the insulation of my coffin then just hide the esky look with timber. I see a lot of work gos into these keezers.


----------



## earle

Thanks. If it's one of those techniice type eskys I reckon that could work quite well. I would still position the fan in the freezer so it is blowing cool air up into the coffin. Just means that you'll be doing all the fitting of the taps from below instead of behind but shouldn't be a problem. You would need to make sure your tap shanks are long enough. I got 100mm shanks and was thinking they were unnecessarily long. In reality I could have gone longer so that a good chunk of the shank is exposed to the cold. As it was I chose 35mm insulation for that section rather than the preferred 50mm just so I could leave a section exposed to absorb the cold.


----------



## Crusty

Well, my new way of force carbing is about perfect.
300kpa for a full 24hrs, de-gas the keg & hook it up @serving pressure ( 50-60kpa for me ) Drink immediately.
Quite different to gassing @serving pressure & waiting a week for it to carb up.
First sample after gassing for 24hrs & it's fantastic. Four schooners later & I've come to terms with this keg being lucky to make 2 weeks.
First beer from the new keezer too.... :beerbang:


----------



## hwall95

Just finished putting together the keg fridge we've been slowly working on. Having Oktoberfest party next weekend so good to get all the kegs in place and ready to go. 

Had to kegs sitting our for a little while, so they're currently not pouring the best, but will be good once they chill.

Have two Perlick 525ss one the left and two Perlick 650ss on the right. It is definitely far nicer opening this keg fridge on comparison to the old one which was your general upright fridge/Freezer, it's far easier to manage the lines and disconnects. 

Beerwise, L->R we have Apfelwein, Pilsner, Oktoberfest Lager and Hefeweizen. All tasting great, should be great for next weekend.


----------



## spog

Dry AF cider


----------



## hooper80

hwall95 said:


> Just finished putting together the keg fridge we've been slowly working on. Having Oktoberfest party next weekend so good to get all the kegs in place and ready to go.
> 
> Had to kegs sitting our for a little while, so they're currently not pouring the best, but will be good once they chill.
> 
> Have two Perlick 525ss one the left and two Perlick 650ss on the right. It is definitely far nicer opening this keg fridge on comparison to the old one which was your general upright fridge/Freezer, it's far easier to manage the lines and disconnects.
> 
> Beerwise, L->R we have Apfelwein, Pilsner, Oktoberfest Lager and Hefeweizen. All tasting great, should be great for next weekend.


Excuse my ignorance but why the double reg?


----------



## Crusty

You could force carbonate with one & serve with the other. Two different pressures from the same regulator.


----------



## Yob

Crusty said:


> Well, my new way of force carbing is about perfect.
> 300kpa for a full 24hrs, de-gas the keg & hook it up @serving pressure ( 50-60kpa for me ) Drink immediately.
> Quite different to gassing @serving pressure & waiting a week for it to carb up.
> First sample after gassing for 24hrs & it's fantastic. Four schooners later & I've come to terms with this keg being lucky to make 2 weeks.
> First beer from the new keezer too.... :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20151009_162942 (Small).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20151009_162714 (Small).jpg


Nice to see the andale line-up again


----------



## hwall95

hooper80 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why the double reg?


Just to allow two different carbonation rates for the beers. I make quite a few hefe and saisons and prefer to serve them at a higher carb rate then my APAs or stouts.


----------



## Crusty

Yob said:


> Nice to see the andale line-up again


I'm getting perfect pours all the time.
4m of 5mm ID line & keezer @3°C.
Keg gassed @300kpa for 24hrs & pouring around 50-60kpa.
Working hard to get them all filled & operational.


----------



## Benn

I mistakenly bought 6mm line instead of 5mm, however my setup is working ok for now. If smaller diameter beer line (5mm or less) is better then why do they make 6mm at all? Is it better suited to commercial purposes etc?


----------



## MastersBrewery

Benn said:


> I mistakenly bought 6mm line instead of 5mm, however my setup is working ok for now. If smaller diameter beer line (5mm or less) is better then why do they make 6mm at all? Is it better suited to commercial purposes etc?


Longer runs, commercially from cellar with beer pump, when professionally setup there's a bit of math involved, line length, head(pressure from vertical rise),temp of beer in keg, temp @tap, Gas pressure, all these values will vary from one install to the next, having done the math line ID and pump pressure and number of pumps is then determined. One club I worked in had 6 taps at a 60m run with 5m of vertical rise, the trick for commercial setups is to then reduce wastage, tricks like reversing the flow with co2, FOB valves, make it possible.


----------



## mstrelan

Here's my keezer. It's a bit of a work in progress as I've only got two kegs at the moment.






The collar is made from scrap plywood a mate of mine had lying around. I would have opted for something a bit thicker, but this was free so it'll do. You can't see in the photos, but even the brackets to hold the collar together were home made from some scrap metal. The timber stain was leftover from an outdoor table job.

I painted the freezer black with 3 cans of hammered finish black spray paint. The guy at Bunnings suggested I use an etch primer so I used 2 cans of that too. My pro tip for spray painting would be to lie the freezer on it's side and spray one side at time (the side facing up) allowing it to dry before rotating. My first coat I sprayed the entire thing standing up but due to gravity there are some streaks where the paint dripped down.

I cut up a styrofoam esky box to add some insulation. I haven't really tested to see if it makes a difference, but it seemed like a good idea. The keezer fits four 19L corny kegs. I will have to drill another hole and put the CO2 cylinder on the outside when I get two more kegs.

Everything is connected with John Guest fittings. I had four kegs connected at one stage with Y-splitters and it worked a treat. I'm running a Harris 601 regulator I picked up for $20.




The real deal, Perlick 650SS. The two taps on the outside are Perlick 575SS which I borrowed from a friend, but I have 2 more 650SS's coming soon. The 575SS's tend to drip a lot, which is why I am able to borrow them. Seems the creamer feature is not worth it.

I'm pretty happy with the way it has turned out. It's incredibly satisfying to sit in the lounge room and admire the fact that I have beer on tap in my home.


----------



## Benn

mstrelan said:


> It's incredibly satisfying to sit in the lounge room and admire the fact that I have beer on tap in my home.


One of life's greatest pleasures


----------



## Liam_snorkel

it looks awesome mate, good stuff


----------



## Rocker1986

mstrelan said:


> I'm pretty happy with the way it has turned out. It's incredibly satisfying to sit in the lounge room and admire the fact that I have beer on tap in my home.


It sure is. Even though mine's on my back deck, I seriously can't wait for my holidays so I can park in front the TV and watch cricket with my own tap beers on hand just a few steps away.  Got the same 650SS flow controls on mine, I find them useful for controlling the foamy first pour so I can avoid either wasting beer or waiting for the glass to settle.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Rocker1986 said:


> It sure is. Even though mine's on my back deck, I seriously can't wait for my holidays so I can park in front the TV and watch cricket with my own tap beers on hand just a few steps away.  Got the same 650SS flow controls on mine, I find them useful for controlling the foamy first pour so I can avoid either wasting beer or waiting for the glass to settle.


I just mounted the TV to mine, means no missing the sport when refreshing the glass :drinks:


----------



## Rocker1986

I like that idea. :lol: Probably a bit impractical with our TV though.


----------



## MastersBrewery

I've since added a fourth tap and counter pressure filler, holds 6 kegs. 32" fits well  and great for the Raspberry Pints tap list. Will be up for sale end of next month.


----------



## Diesel80

Nice Kegerator MB!
Not sure I would be able to fit a plasma to the Kegmate.... Bribie reckons they are bulletproof but it might be a bridge to far...

Now it just needs a urinal on the front and you really wont miss a minute! Got a VB tap handle by any chance?

Cheers,
D80


----------



## spog

MastersBrewery said:


> 20150413_1802531.jpg
> I've since added a fourth tap and counter pressure filler, holds 6 kegs. 32" fits well  and great for the Raspberry Pints tap list. Will be up for sale end of next month.


Legend !


----------



## IsonAd

MastersBrewery said:


> 20150413_1802531.jpg
> I've since added a fourth tap and counter pressure filler, holds 6 kegs. 32" fits well  and great for the Raspberry Pints tap list. Will be up for sale end of next month.


That is fantastic

How did you mount the TV to the freezer section?


----------



## MastersBrewery

Bolts mate onto a low profile vesa mount.


----------



## siege

My keezer isn't super portable so I put together this jockey box for my Buck's on the weekend. Push fittings and snaplok taps: I cannot recommend enough.
3 bags of ice served 4 kegs no dramas, and the esky was still full of ice this morning when I was cleaning all the lines (and brewing more beer to replenish the stocks). This coleman extreme fits 2 glycol chiller coils perfectly and about 1.5L of beer sits in each coil.


----------



## Wilko76

Nice setup you got there Siege. Where did you get those coils from. They fit in much better than the round ones.


----------



## dannymars

keen to know that also


----------



## n87

me too!

Also, do you have QD's on the inlet, or just hose through the cooler wall?


----------



## siege

Wilko76 said:


> Nice setup you got there Siege. Where did you get those coils from. They fit in much better than the round ones.


I lurked on gumtree for months, wasn't really happy with what I could find on alibaba. Basically just a guy from Sydney selling them as "beer coils", the shipping was expensive but still worked out cheaper than buying new round ones.
They are 12mm diameter and I run 8mm beer line so found some step down/up push fittings on evilbay.




n87 said:


> Also, do you have QD's on the inlet, or just hose through the cooler wall?


In order to keep it watertight I made a bulkhead in the cooler wall using a straight 8mm - 8mm push fitting. The wall of the esky is actually thicker than the fitting so it is buried in there (and expoxied in place). The external end sits just proud so that when not in use i can disconnect and lines from the outside of the esky. If you squint you can see the protruding push fitting in the first photo.


----------



## Danwood

Can I get a "**** Yeah" ?!

My glacial fonted keezer build marches ever onward.

Just need a chesty now ! The last piece of the puzzle.

275L F&P, please....just in case you have one lying around ?


----------



## earle

Danwood said:


> Can I get a "**** Yeah" ?!
> 
> My glacial fonted keezer build marches ever onward.
> 
> Just need a chesty now ! The last piece of the puzzle.
> 
> 275L F&P, please....just in case you have one lying around ?


They look great. Will you just have the two taps for a 275L freezer?


----------



## Monsta86

So the wifey let me buy my birthday presents... 215l chest freezer like new $90 and 3 19l kegs 6kg gas bottle plus reg, beer gun, lines and a bunch of other bits and bobs $250

...God bless Gumtree
Pics to follow and let the build begin!


----------



## Danwood

earle said:


> They look great. Will you just have the two taps for a 275L freezer?


Cheers, Earle.

The plan is to mount 2 beer engines also, one at either end, and the font in the middle. I have one BE already, and another coming over when the folks visit again from the UK. I haven't quite worked how I'm going to work them in yet.
275l will ensure I have space for a few crates of aging bottles too.

The font is cheap as chips. That blue flange just visible at the bottom was the most expensive part ($27). I might just use the internal copper piece, with drilled out holes to mount it, or I'll get the grinder/flap disc out and strip off the blue covering, just to see what that'd look like. I think the blue disc is something like Aluminium, feels/sounds like it.
I'm pretty pleased with it overall. I like that tarnished copper look and it'll look even better covered with beaded condensation !


----------



## spog

Danwood said:


> Can I get a "**** Yeah" ?!
> My glacial fonted keezer build marches ever onward.
> Just need a chesty now ! The last piece of the puzzle.
> 275L F&P, please....just in case you have one lying around ?


**** YEAH, for the font.


----------



## Mardoo

Seriously good stuff Danwood!


----------



## Kingmaa

Replacement for my poor old 2 tap all fridge. Big fan thus far, seems to have 3 times the pull down power on kegs.

Pretty simple, 145l freezer, 3 545pc perlicks and 2.3kg bottle inside.


----------



## Kingmaa

Replacement for my poor old 2 tap all fridge. Big fan thus far, seems to have 3 times the pull down power on kegs.

Pretty simple, 145l freezer, 3 545pc perlicks and 2.3kg bottle inside.


----------



## siege

Kingmaa said:


> Replacement for my poor old 2 tap all fridge. Big fan thus far, seems to have 3 times the pull down power on kegs.
> 
> Pretty simple, 145l freezer, 3 545pc perlicks and 2.3kg bottle inside.



Keezer is the way to go and your tap handles look great mate.
What do you mean by pull down power though?


----------



## Kingmaa

siege said:


> Keezer is the way to go and your tap handles look great mate.
> What do you mean by pull down power though?


Just cooling capacity. Had a 240l westinghouse all fridge, it took a solid 24 hours running flat out to cool two kegs from 20c, even when it worked properly. Freezer handles it in half a day as far as I can tell, doesn't run all that often even under full load. Handles are just turned american oak left over from dining table build, need to find a scrap to do third!


----------



## Rocker1986

Moved the conduit tubing in my font from the top (like all the instructions seem to advise) down to the bottom and turned it on full speed, leading up to and across the weekend.

This worked a shitload better than having it right at the top. Font was way colder, foaming was decreased heaps (only from warm taps), so I'll definitely be leaving it there now.

I found having it at the top did bugger all because the air couldn't sink due to continually being blown back up, or it'd seep over the edge of the insulation foam, or I'd turn it down low speed and not have enough air coming up to do anything anyway.

It may seem glaringly obvious and it is to me now having tried it, but when the instructions all seem to advise the opposite, I guess you just don't think of these things.

Just a bit of my experience to hopefully help others if they have setups like this too.


----------



## Kingy

My font fan doesn't seem to work that well either maybe I should lower mine.
Edit: saying that my inside fan broke so it's a long way from the dip tube to travel though the warm air.
Sucks working long hours as Ya can't get to the shops and when I'm not at work I'm over the limit. Who said internet shopping is bad.


----------



## Rocker1986

I just have a kegerator with the triple tap font sitting on top of it. I lowered the tubing down almost to the bottom of the font so it cools the whole thing from the bottom up.

Yes, long hours are pretty shit for that. Luckily I'm on broken shifts so I can get to shops if need be but most of this stuff I just order online anyway.


----------



## quadbox

Kingmaa said:


> Replacement for my poor old 2 tap all fridge. Big fan thus far, seems to have 3 times the pull down power on kegs.
> 
> Pretty simple, 145l freezer, 3 545pc perlicks and 2.3kg bottle inside.


Out of interest Kingmaa, what have you done to isolate the back of your temperature controller there? is there some kind of sealed box behind it? or just left it bare?

Thinking about building an stc-1000 into my new keezer build much as you have, but not sure what to do about moisture at the wiring end


----------



## Kingmaa

It goes through into an abs project box which is sealed up with a whole bunch of silicone. Has a couple of dessicant sachets inside too. Seems to be no issues thus far


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter

I recently came into a nice little bag of coin (thanks to a win on a gameshow) and I'm thinking of making the jump to kegging. 

Now I'm more or less the least handy man alive so it's gotta be something that comes all in one with as little mucking around as possible.

Are there any highly regarded all in one kegerator systems going around? Only has to be big enough to hold one corny keg.


----------



## SBOB

BrewedCrudeandBitter said:


> I recently came into a nice little bag of coin (thanks to a win on a gameshow) and I'm thinking of making the jump to kegging.


I'm sorry, you'll need to elaborate on the gameshow win before any advice can be handed out


----------



## sponge

He beat the chaser.


----------



## real_beer

BrewedCrudeandBitter said:


> I recently came into a nice little bag of coin (thanks to a win on a gameshow) and I'm thinking of making the jump to kegging.
> 
> Now I'm more or less the least handy man alive so it's gotta be something that comes all in one with as little mucking around as possible.
> 
> Are there any highly regarded all in one kegerator systems going around? Only has to be big enough to hold one corny keg.


Here you go this does everything for you! http://www.williamswarn.com/the-williamswarn#.VlfYob8mbBw


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter

sponge said:


> He beat the chaser.


^

I don't know if the episode is still on the Channel 7 site. Episode 22 I think.


----------



## sponge

Whaaaat? You actually did?

God I feel like a goof.


----------



## earle

BrewedCrudeandBitter said:


> I recently came into a nice little bag of coin (thanks to a win on a gameshow) and I'm thinking of making the jump to kegging.
> 
> Now I'm more or less the least handy man alive so it's gotta be something that comes all in one with as little mucking around as possible.
> 
> Are there any highly regarded all in one kegerator systems going around? Only has to be big enough to hold one corny keg.


Even if you're convinced that you only want one tap consider getting a kegerator that will hold 2 or 3 kegs. That way you can have a spare keg conditioning and ready to drink when the first keg blows.


----------



## Mr B

You will want more than one, which will grow to be a need for more than one.

Trust me on this.

Mmm so many recipes......


----------



## earle

Yes, I have five taps on my keezer which has space for 7 kegs. There's also the two kegs in the conditioning fridge and another keg in the fermenting fridge at the moment just to keep it cold.


----------



## earle

Yes, I have five taps on my keezer which has space for 7 kegs. There's also the two kegs in the conditioning fridge and another keg in the fermenting fridge at the moment just to keep it cold.


----------



## hooper80

Yeah I started only wanting one tap, now I have 3 and two bronco faucets!!!


----------



## maxim0200

Get one as big as you can get past SWMBO, I got an aldi chest freezer with the intent of one maybe 2 kegs but I ended up having to buy 9.5l kegs so I could fit more.

PS soda water on tap is bloody great!


----------



## Kingy

Been wanting to build a collar on my chesty for a while and have 4-5 beers going. But decided to make use of an old driptray and fittings and go through the fridge. Probly get another tap before Christmas as production is keeping up with consumption now I've got More fermenting fridges.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Kingy said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1448664246.022138.jpg
> Been wanting to build a collar on my chesty for a while and have 4-5 beers going. But decided to make use of an old driptray and fittings and go through the fridge. Probly get another tap before Christmas as production is keeping up with consumption now I've got More fermenting fridges.


That flag is sick!!!!!! Where you get it?


----------



## Kingy

Found it online can't remember where, was a few years ago now.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter

Well to be honest I've only moved to Sydney quite recently and I've got almost no one to drink with so I'll probably be the only one drinking the beer. I'm thinking I might as well have 2 kegs on the go for some variety but I definitely won't need more than that for the time being.


----------



## phoenixdigital

BrewedCrudeandBitter said:


> Well to be honest I've only moved to Sydney quite recently and I've got almost no one to drink with so I'll probably be the only one drinking the beer. I'm thinking I might as well have 2 kegs on the go for some variety but I definitely won't need more than that for the time being.


If you build it they will come!


----------



## Kingy

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> That flag is sick!!!!!! Where you get it?


 just had a squizz on eBay and there are some on there [emoji106]


----------



## Chris7

Here's mine. Mostly finished, just got to make a top for the keezer and get a drip tray. My father in law made the stools.


----------



## gap

That is brilliant.
What is the timber?


----------



## Rocker1986

That looks bloody awesome!

I plan to do something like that too one day when I have my own house :icon_drool2: :beerbang:


----------



## Chris7

gap said:


> That is brilliant.
> What is the timber?


 thanks mate! Given my lack of woodworking skills I was very pleased with how it turned out. I just made a frame with H2 treated pine and put a plywood skin over it. All of the trim is also just pine, then used Walnut stain to bring it to life and a clear varnish. Below is a pic of how it was pre-stain.


----------



## lobedogg

class!


----------



## Tropico

Neat mate, real neat!


----------



## Tahoose

Great work, looks like you will have a few nice nights.


----------



## Judanero

Here's my old setup:




Served well, the tucker box was free so build cost was essentially the cost of ply and stain (The font was scored for $50 from a pub that I used to fix the poker machines for).

Here's the new setup once the old keeper packed it in:


----------



## Dae Tripper

That Sir, is awesome. That was a mad upgrade! Where did you get it from?


----------



## Judanero

Essentially built it myself as cheap as I could with what I wanted the end result to look like.

I also have two Valterra pumps that I haven't quite figured out how to incorporate but think that there's room inside each kegerator for a collapsible water container which will allow me two dedicated UK ale/stout hand pumps as well!


----------



## Tahoose

Judanero said:


> Here's my old setup:
> 
> Old keezer.jpg
> 
> Served well, the tucker box was free so build cost was essentially the cost of ply and stain (The font was scored for $50 from a pub that I used to fix the poker machines for).
> 
> Here's the new setup once the old keeper packed it in:
> 
> New keezer.jpg



Looks great, can't say so much for the scarf but perfect is always difficult.


----------



## sponge

Judanero said:


> Here's my old setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old keezer.jpg
> 
> Served well, the tucker box was free so build cost was essentially the cost of ply and stain (The font was scored for $50 from a pub that I used to fix the poker machines for).
> 
> Here's the new setup once the old keeper packed it in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New keezer.jpg


Looks awesome mate, I think they spelled 'united' wrong though..


----------



## shaunous

Looks mint mate.

Go The Gunners!


----------



## Weizguy

Still cleaning the font after the flood, but the taps are clean and ready.
In the meantime, I had only a tiny bar fridge that fits a single keg, so I decided to move a few kegs to the 500 litre freezer and fit the temp controller and use a pluto gun and attach gas, as required.
Pics:


----------



## quadbox

Looks like I've talked the minister of finance and war into a large (~400L) chesty for the replacement keg fridge . Going to be getting something in the next few weeks hopefully. Very excited. My previous setup before the fridge died was just a large upright fridge with a couple of beer guns in there. 

Plan with this chesty is to gradually upgrade it, will be getting a collar and taps, and I'm aiming to eventually fit a laminated timber top to it so it'll make extra kitchen prep space (pro selling to SWAMBO skills)


----------



## Mardoo

Les the Weizguy said:


> so I decided to move a few kegs to the 500 litre freezer and fit the temp controller and use a pluto gun and attach gas, as required.


Like Whack-A-Mole with beer.


----------



## MastersBrewery

Quick question lads what size freezer for 6 kegs with the hump free? Planning the rebuild with a collar and might go all out and frame and clad.

MB


----------



## mb-squared

hey MB, that's exactly what mine does: 1000mm left to right; 600mm front to back; 900mm bottom to top. That holds 6 corny kegs and the hump is free for a gas bottle and what not. 

Cheers,


----------



## MastersBrewery

mb-squared said:


> hey MB, that's exactly what mine does: 1000mm left to right; 600mm front to back; 900mm bottom to top. That holds 6 corny kegs and the hump is free for a gas bottle and what not.
> 
> Cheers,


 what brand mb?


----------



## Rambo

Mine that I'm in the process of converting fits 6 plus 2 more on the hump. It's a Westinghouse 320 litre.


----------



## Coalminer

Rambo said:


> Mine that I'm in the process of converting fits 6 plus 2 more on the hump. It's a Westinghouse 320 litre.


Agreed
mine is a Westinghouse 320 litre and it fits 8 kegs (2 on the hump) with an appropriately sized collar


----------



## mb-squared

yep, mine is a westinghouse as well


----------



## nosco

Ive got a 300lt from a scratch and dent place that can fit 8 kegs with the 190mm colar i put on it. It came with 3 baskets so im using 2 for beer hops and yeast.


----------



## quadbox

https://goo.gl/photos/wHkEjx59tScHgCVq7

This should do me for a while. Fits 8 cornies without using the hump, with plenty of room to spare. Should fit eleven when I fit a collar


----------



## quadbox

Les the Weizguy said:


> Still cleaning the font after the flood, but the taps are clean and ready.
> In the meantime, I had only a tiny bar fridge that fits a single keg, so I decided to move a few kegs to the 500 litre freezer and fit the temp controller and use a pluto gun and attach gas, as required.
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freezer.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> kegs in freezer.jpg


Out of interest Les, where'd you score the 1/6bbl/20L-skinny sanke kegs from? I've hardly seen them in aus, would love a couple of them


----------



## Weizguy

> Out of interest Les, where'd you score the 1/6bbl/20L-skinny sanke kegs from? I've hardly seen them in aus, would love a couple of them


They are actually 10 litre Junior Plus kegs, which I bought on Gumtree.
They just look bigger/taller, as some are stacked and/or sitting on the freezer hump.
I recently bought some (2X) 30 litre Becks kegs off Gumtree too - D coupler. Not sure how I'm going to fit them in that keezer. Maybe a separate kegerator?


----------



## quadbox

Les the Weizguy said:


> They are actually 10 litre Junior Plus kegs, which I bought on Gumtree.
> They just look bigger/taller, as some are stacked and/or sitting on the freezer hump.
> I recently bought some (2X) 30 litre Becks kegs off Gumtree too - D coupler. Not sure how I'm going to fit them in that keezer. Maybe a separate kegerator?


Ahh fair enough. Ahh well, will keep my eye out in future. Those newer 30L slim kegs are awesome, have had them in the industry a few times, they're great from a space perspective.


----------



## ShayneRarma

Hey Guys,

Thought I'd share my little Keg Fridge setup I made a few months ago, with a little perseverance from "Moady" on here. 

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=789DA08D084F5C81!50273&authkey=!AOHMzLUUPDgNNfs&ithint=folder%2cJPG

Fits in 2x19L Kegs perfectly, with the 2.4kg gas bottle chained in behind the kegs.
All run off a thermostat to keep the temp constant!

Safe to say, this has been the best addition to the kitchen, ever.


----------



## Benn

Looks good, nice n tidy.


----------



## doctr-dan

ShayneRarma said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thought I'd share my little Keg Fridge setup I made a few months ago, with a little perseverance from "Moady" on here.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=789DA08D084F5C81!50273&authkey=!AOHMzLUUPDgNNfs&ithint=folder%2cJPG
> 
> Fits in 2x19L Kegs perfectly, with the 2.4kg gas bottle chained in behind the kegs.
> All run off a thermostat to keep the temp constant!
> 
> Safe to say, this has been the best addition to the kitchen, ever.


Looks neat.
What model westinghouse is that?


----------



## ShayneRarma

doctr-dan said:


> Looks neat.
> What model westinghouse is that?


Thanks mate.

Its a wrm1300wc, two kegs and the bottle fit perfectly and there is no coils in the top, so you can drill anywhere.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter

Has anyone got any recommendations for places selling kegerators in Sydney? I've got a quote for a full kegerator set up with 3 kegs etc and it seems way more expensive than I thought ($1700) and I'm looking at alternatives.


----------



## Blind Dog

BrewedCrudeandBitter said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations for places selling kegerators in Sydney? I've got a quote for a full kegerator set up with 3 kegs etc and it seems way more expensive than I thought ($1700) and I'm looking at alternatives.


ESB in peakhurst - although like everyone else they're probably out of stock.


----------



## Ciderman

Makeshift camping set up. Would have stayed cold with no ice for weeks if we didn't finish it in two days...


----------



## Wigan

Hi all just a few pics re my set up still a few little things to do but will test it out Friday, can't wait.


----------



## shaunous

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1452478681.842008.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1452478697.776765.jpg
> 
> Makeshift camping set up. Would have stayed cold with no ice for weeks if we didn't finish it in two days...



How often was the Engels motor cutting in and out with that set-up in the sun?
I don't think i'd wanna do that to my beloved Engel.


----------



## Ciderman

It was pretty well shaded as it was under a tree. It certainly would have got a work out due to not having the proper lid on but it kept temperature of the beer at 5-7 degrees on power level 3 which is about half way.


----------



## mofox1

Just finished this lil' baby.




In progress build from a few days ago:



Holds 5 x 19L cornies. Keg king inter taps are looking like a winner so far, the first pour was smooth smooth smooth. Granted, I've only ever used Pluto guns before, but oh my malted goodness it was good.

Liking the new gas manifold too, looking forward to not having to switch around the gas connect every time I switch beers.

Still a couple of things to improve... The lid moldings are a little shagged, going to replace the front with something a bit nicer, and will eventually mount the stc in the lid. I need some fans for air recirc inside, and if course some nice hanging labels to show what's on tap.

And for something that probably belongs in the ghetto thread... Found out the barbs on the shank were a bit small and didn't really hold the beer line well. I had some stepless clamps but no tool (just couldn't do it with pliers)... enter stage hack:



What you're looking at is two pieces of t shaped aluminium extrusion gaffa taped to a vice, with a section filed down for stepless clamp gripping joy. Oddly enough, I'm rating this over finishing the keezer.

Edit: no idea why the last pic is showing twice. Maybe it's just *that* good...? :huh:


----------



## nosco

How many litres is the chesty Mofox?


----------



## mofox1

Uh... No idea. Would be ballpark 300L guess, give or take 50L. Prior to collar it could fit three 19L kegs in the main part, and two 9L on the hump. Plus the gas bottle between kegs.

Aside from the taps, the collar gives me two more 19L spots in place of the 9L's.

But seriously... How cool was the crimping jig?

Edit: Actual answer may come tomorrow when I head out to the man brew cave again.


----------



## nosco

Very cool jig. Wish i hadda thought of that. I had the same issue with pliers so i use regular hose clamps but i dont think they seal as well as the crimps.


----------



## nosco

Keezer about as finished as its gonna get. Some hastily done upgrades bit it works for now. 3x120mm pc fans are working really well. Maybe over kill but get condensation on my perlicks and they chill a stubbie on the inside really quick. They need a bit of tweaking for position though. The drip tray arent perfect but they will ne ok. I need to move them over for tap 4 and i wish they would sit a bit lower but no big deal. Maybe an Intertap with a stout pourer on it would be nice but no more spending for a while.


----------



## mofox1

nosco said:


> How many litres is the chesty Mofox?


220L, interior is about 60x53cm, hump is slightly more narrow than a keg.

Yours is looking pretty swish nosco....


----------



## Judanero

nosco said:


> Keezer about as finished as its gonna get. Some hastily done upgrades bit it works for now. 3x120mm pc fans are working really well. Maybe over kill but get condensation on my perlicks and they chill a stubbie on the inside really quick. They need a bit of tweaking for position though. The drip tray arent perfect but they will ne ok. I need to move them over for tap 4 and i wish they would sit a bit lower but no big deal. Maybe an Intertap with a stout pourer on it would be nice but no more spending for a while.


Are the two brass ones Celli's?


----------



## nosco

220lt sounds about right. Got a mate looking to get into kegging who wants a medium size setup.

Yep the 2 brass taps are Celli but 2nd hand from eBay pre used from a Brittish pub so well used. Got em for about $8 each.
You push back for foam so im using them for ales and stouts as close to 5psi as i van get and they use 3mm ID line which i wish was more available over here. Appart from that they are a pita. They need constant cleaning or they get stuck. But sturdy taps.


----------



## spog

nosco, how do the fans operate are they on a separate manual switch or on a timer or wired so the come on when the keezer cycles ?
Im collecting ideas for my build, thanks,


----------



## Judanero

nosco said:


> Yep the 2 brass taps are Celli but 2nd hand from eBay pre used from a Brittish pub so well used. Got em for about $8 each.
> You push back for foam so im using them for ales and stouts as close to 5psi as i van get and they use 3mm ID line which i wish was more available over here. Appart from that they are a pita. They need constant cleaning or they get stuck. But sturdy taps.


I wonder if we got them from the same seller, I picked up two as well purely because they were so cheap but have yet to incorporate them into a setup... was holding off for a possible outside bar build.


----------



## nosco

Could be. I got em off eBay from some guy in Wagga or something. He had some really nice old ceramic type fonts going too. They didn't have the bolts with em but I just screwed em straight into the timber. I had to get the 3mm line from England. I have a heap if ya need some. Only needs 3-4" per tap.


----------



## nosco

spog said:


> nosco, how do the fans operate are they on a separate manual switch or on a timer or wired so the come on when the keezer cycles ?
> Im collecting ideas for my build, thanks,


I just got a 12v power supply from Office Works. Not the cheapest way to do it but I got tired of fluffing about. I've had the fans for 12months. 

I have em running all the time arm but I can changed the voltage from 2-12v which changes the speed. I could also use a double adaptor and plug it into the stc with the freezer. I might do that in winter but I should probably work something else out. I'm already using one double adapter and I don't really like using them.


----------



## Judanero

nosco said:


> Could be. I got em off eBay from some guy in Wagga or something. He had some really nice old ceramic type fonts going too. They didn't have the bolts with em but I just screwed em straight into the timber. I had to get the 3mm line from England. I have a heap if ya need some. Only needs 3-4" per tap.


Yeah mate definitely the same bloke then, some line would be great I'll PM you.


----------



## nosco

No probs ill see how much ive got.


----------



## kaiserben

I've never kegged before, so dunno wtf I'm doing ...

I've got an old chest freezer and I'm going to start putting a keezer together. 

I know this won't be very impressive but, before I acquire top-notch equipment, is it feasible to start el-cheapo and poke a beer line through a collar with a [SIZE=14.6667px]Picnic Tap hanging off it on the outside and the other end connected to the keg via Ball-Lock Disconnect, (ie similar to this for $15 [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/index.php/kegging-dispensing-accessories/taps/product/1509-draught-picnic-tap-with-50cm-of-beer-line-ball-lock-disconnect[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] ).

Then I can acquire proper shanks and taps over time/at a later date.

Will that work in the meantime or am I kidding myself? [/SIZE]


----------



## mb-squared

well, I'm interested to hear others weigh in on this, but IMO, it could work as well as non-flow-control taps. you'll just need A LOT of beer line (smaller the better, preferably 4mm) btw your keg and your tap and you'll want all of that line inside your keezer. just open the lid to pour a beer. if you have your beer line outside the keezer, it will get warm and you'll foam. if you don't have enough line (I'm guessing you'll want ~2m), you'll have foaming problems. 

I'm guessing the only way that picnic tap that you linked to works is with depressurized kegs (i.e. ~2psi). if you were to try that thing with a keg at ~10psi, oh my. foam, foam, foam.


----------



## PaleRider

It'll work fine. But I wouldn't even bother poking the picnic taps through the collar, just leave them inside on the keg.
That's what I've done for the last couple of years. I've got 4 kegs inside the keezer with these connected.




http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=729

They work a treat & I've never had balancing issues & only a metre of tubing to deal with (easily curl on top of keg).
Pour at 10 - 12 PSI


----------



## earle

I have flow control on my keezer but use one of those taps on about 5cm of line in my keg conditioning fridge when I want to have a sample from one of those kegs. It does foam a lot but that is on 5cm of line, I just drink the foam then top up the glass. With 2-3m of line inside your freezer the foaming problem should be reduced significantly. I'd buy one or two and some line and clamps and give it a go. Those taps are also handy for when your cleaning kegs, and you'll use any extra line eventually.


----------



## kaiserben

Awesome. Thanks everyone for the info and tips.


----------



## BBQ_69

Recently finished dressing up the old freezer, after having it setup outside and seeing a bit too much weather it was time to spruce up and move inside. Never thought to take any progress pics of the build unfortuantely.

The inside needs a bit of work as the "temporary" water system for the font has now been temporary for about 4 years, plus the temp controller needs a better home!

Pretty happy with how it came out!


----------



## Curly79

My first ever keg! Basic as it gets but happy as Larry. Can't wait to pour my first glass.


----------



## Mardoo

Oh yeah! Great feeling. ATM I have a keg of RIS and a keg of Wee Heavy from the 2015 swap up your way. Black n' Tan anyone? :blink:


----------



## Grott

RIS and a Wee Heavy, not too many of those before it's bedtime.


----------



## Grainer

Mardoo said:


> Oh yeah! Great feeling. ATM I have a keg of RIS and a keg of Wee Heavy from the 2015 swap up your way. Black n' Tan anyone? :blink:


Damn dude.. let em age.. dont ruin them buy drinking em early.. all u gotta do is brew shit loads more so ur not tempted !


----------



## Mardoo

Mmmmmmayyyybe


----------



## kaiserben

What size drill bit is the right one to put through a keezer collar?


----------



## n87

kaiserben said:


> What size drill bit is the right one to put through a keezer collar?



depends what size your shanks are


----------



## kaiserben

Ah okay. Initially I'm only using picnic and a pluto taps, so don't necessarily need those holes yet, but was thinking I'd drill them anyway because I plan to upgrade in future. (was thinking it'd save me having to re-paint with enamel). Perhaps I'll just wait and save some enamel.


----------



## n87

Ya.

I got my shanks from Andale, and they have ~16mm holes drilled for them, which is considerably smaller than the standard shank


----------



## mofox1

kaiserben said:


> Ah okay. Initially I'm only using picnic and a pluto taps, so don't necessarily need those holes yet, but was thinking I'd drill them anyway because I plan to upgrade in future. (was thinking it'd save me having to re-paint with enamel). Perhaps I'll just wait and save some enamel.


You should be alright to leave'em.

The shank/taps should have a flange on the front that will cover up any drilling derps.


----------



## spog

kaiserben said:


> Ah okay. Initially I'm only using picnic and a pluto taps, so don't necessarily need those holes yet, but was thinking I'd drill them anyway because I plan to upgrade in future. (was thinking it'd save me having to re-paint with enamel). Perhaps I'll just wait and save some enamel.


If the wholes are too big try a piece of conduit or tubing as a sleeve to stop the taps from wobbling too much.


----------



## Wimmig

Cleaning up the new setup, just waiting on taps to come in. It's a modified KK series 4 for the kitchen which will be used as a ferment fridge in between batches. The new little one in my life will keep too busy to have brews on all the time.

Many lines need trimming.


----------



## peteru

Wimmig said:


> a modified KK series 4


Hi Wimmig,

I'm just putting together my KK series 4 order and was going to go for three tap full stainless steel. I see you are using the 4 way manifold splitter with check valves, which is also part of my plan. I assume that there was enough beer/gas line supplied with the basic KK 4series 4 to do all the gas and beer plumbing. Does the standard 5mm ID line supplied with the KK series 4 fit the manifold without too much stuffing about?

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Wimmig

peteru said:


> Hi Wimmig,
> 
> I'm just putting together my KK series 4 order and was going to go for three tap full stainless steel. I see you are using the 4 way manifold splitter with check valves, which is also part of my plan. I assume that there was enough beer/gas line supplied with the basic KK 4series 4 to do all the gas and beer plumbing. Does the standard 5mm ID line supplied with the KK series 4 fit the manifold without too much stuffing about?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Peter


I didn't need to tap anything luckily. The gas manifold mounted up to the existing holes for the glass holder. I had to come it at a sharp angle to get the second screw in but it only took 10 seconds. For the screws I just used the screws from the glass holder just discarding the plastic washers from them 

I used standard lines included in the fridge for all gas and beer lines and have heaps left over.


----------



## peteru

Thanks for the info. It looks like I won't be needing any extra stuff, so it's time to place the order, before SWMBO changes her mind...

I suppose if I'm short on line (unlikely), I can just pay a quick visit to Dave's.

I was initially thinking about mounting the gas manifold the same way as you have done, but now I am thinking it may actually be neater to leave the manifold outside of the fridge. Simply attach the manifold somewhere on the back, near the gas cylinder and jut run the lines in. Assuming I can remove the plastic grommet and squeeze three lines through the hole at the back.


----------



## Rocker1986

peteru said:


> I was initially thinking about mounting the gas manifold the same way as you have done, but now I am thinking it may actually be neater to leave the manifold outside of the fridge. Simply attach the manifold somewhere on the back, near the gas cylinder and jut run the lines in. Assuming I can remove the plastic grommet and squeeze three lines through the hole at the back.


That's what I've done with mine (series 3 kegerator). I mounted the manifold on the side of it with some very strong double sided tape, so i didn't have to drill holes. Then removed that plastic grommet/tube thingy from the gas line hole in order to fit the three gas lines through and simply plugged the gaps up with some foam.

Initially I was gonna put the manifold inside but once I got it and did a bit of playing around before setting it up I realised it would be just too much of a pain in the arse, not just to get it in there but to actually access it when there are 3 kegs in there as well. The other reason I prefer it on the outside is because the 4th line is a spare with a liquid disconnect on it for quick carbing kegs if needed - saves having to open the door and let all the cold air out!


----------



## fdsaasdf

Rocker1986 said:


> Initially I was gonna put the manifold inside but once I got it and did a bit of playing around before setting it up I realised it would be just too much of a pain in the arse, not just to get it in there but to actually access it when there are 3 kegs in there as well. The other reason I prefer it on the outside is because the 4th line is a spare with a liquid disconnect on it for quick carbing kegs if needed - saves having to open the door and let all the cold air out!


This sounds to be almost identical to my setup, for the same reasons. I have a JG joiner on my 4th gas line so I can attach a gas or liquid QD depending on whether I'm carbing or purging.


----------



## quadbox

Anyone recommend a particular kind of 3-in-1 primer for painting chesties? Hoping to do my chest freezer with blackboard paint this weekend, I think it's well worth my while putting a coat of something preparatory under the blackboard paint but not sure what works. The existing paint's pretty fugly looking but intact, no rust that I've seen

(doing the body in blackboard paint, then a stained timber collar above it)

EDIT - If I can get away with zero sanding I'll be a happy man, sanding's one of my least favourite jobs on earth. Would much rather change a legion of 1 year old baby's nappies.


----------



## AJS2154

Mate I painted my brewing fridge in blackboard paint about 12 months ago. Sorry to tell you but some sanding is really essential. I just put a wire brush on my electronic drill and ran over the surface. Took 5 minutes.......and I am talking one badly rusted, ugly critter. I then sealed it with one of those metal primers in the cans from Bunnies. The paint cans were maybe $25 in total. Enough for a couple of coats of a big fridge.

It's worth just that little extra effort on the sanding.....the paint is on there to stay


----------



## spog

Wipe the chesty down with warn water and detergent to get rid of any grime and let dry,then give it a good rub with one of those sponge sanding blocks, they're easy to hold onto and pliable ( yep sanding) ,dust of and go again.no need to rub back to bare metal you need a good base for the paint to adhere to.
Give it a coat then let dry give it a light rub with the fine sanding sponge then apply the next coat. And your set like jelly.


----------



## peteru

I've had good experiences with the various Zinser paints on all sorts of dodgy surfaces. It's not cheap stuff, but it's worked for me every time I used it.

Either way, some surface prep will be necessary. Degreasing is a must (metho may get you through the tough stuff) and the sanding can be very, very minimal, basically just enough to scratch any existing smooth surfaces so the paint has something to grab onto.


----------



## MastersBrewery

So after lots of cleaning, some wood work (and I am hopeless with wood work) some paint (again spray painting not my strong suit). Here we have it.


School holidays had me on a tight time table, first up will be cola and creaming soda. 

MB


----------



## quadbox

AJS2154 said:


> Mate I painted my brewing fridge in blackboard paint about 12 months ago. Sorry to tell you but some sanding is really essential. I just put a wire brush on my electronic drill and ran over the surface. Took 5 minutes.......and I am talking one badly rusted, ugly critter. I then sealed it with one of those metal primers in the cans from Bunnies. The paint cans were maybe $25 in total. Enough for a couple of coats of a big fridge.
> 
> It's worth just that little extra effort on the sanding.....the paint is on there to stay





spog said:


> Wipe the chesty down with warn water and detergent to get rid of any grime and let dry,then give it a good rub with one of those sponge sanding blocks, they're easy to hold onto and pliable ( yep sanding) ,dust of and go again.no need to rub back to bare metal you need a good base for the paint to adhere to.
> Give it a coat then let dry give it a light rub with the fine sanding sponge then apply the next coat. And your set like jelly.





peteru said:


> I've had good experiences with the various Zinser paints on all sorts of dodgy surfaces. It's not cheap stuff, but it's worked for me every time I used it.
> 
> Either way, some surface prep will be necessary. Degreasing is a must (metho may get you through the tough stuff) and the sanding can be very, very minimal, basically just enough to scratch any existing smooth surfaces so the paint has something to grab onto.



Thanks for the advice guys. Going to give it a crack sanding it up a bit, washing it with sugarsoap, then using some of the zinsser 123 primer spraypack stuff and see how I go. Assuming that coats alright I'll roll on a couple of coats of blackboard paint


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Homicidal Teddybear said:


> EDIT - If I can get away with zero sanding I'll be a happy man, sanding's one of my least favourite jobs on earth. Would much rather change a legion of 1 year old baby's nappies.


Prep is the key. You'll only get out what you put in.
The cleaner and smoother/flatter the surface, the better the finish will be.

Paint isn't a cover all and hide all finish.
Those who think it is end up with their surface looking like a toffee apple.
Same goes for anyone lacquering timber. The better finish is something that gives you a thinner layer of topcoat.


----------



## Meddo

G'day all, finally got my keg freezer mostly finished after getting a fair bit of inspiration from this forum and thread - pretty happy with how it's come up. Just fermenting FWKs with some dry-hopping at the moment until I get some time to have a crack at actual brewing, hoping that I can develop the skills to put some of my own beer in there that's worth drinking... 

320 litre Westinghouse freezer, room for six 19 litre cornies plus two halves on the hump, room for up to eight taps at even spacing if I can justify adding to the three Intertap SS flow controls that I've got. All work has been done to the collar so the freezer can be returned to 100% stock if ever required.

Still waiting on a few bits and pieces to turn up - bottle opener, secondary reg, a new PC fan after I snapped a blade on the last one (attaches to the gate hinge), SS tap handles, more beer....

Carport needs a bit of a tidy, too


----------



## mofox1

Too pretty mate. Great idea for the fan mounts... I've been trying to think of how to do mine, might "borrow" that idea


----------



## Meddo

mofox1 said:


> Too pretty mate. Great idea for the fan mounts... I've been trying to think of how to do mine, might "borrow" that idea


Thanks mate, it's probably the least "clean" part of the setup but it's pretty effective. Also at 230 mm it's massive overkill but at only $20 why not?

Tried to catch the last one when it fell from the upright position but just wound up getting a finger in the blades and snapping one off (blade, not finger  ). Got the new fan this afternoon, same model except this one comes with LEDs - just need to work out how to turn off disco mode... :beerbang: :huh:

Also need to find some sort of a cheap reed or momentary on switch to turn the fan off when the lid opens, otherwise it's just gonna blow all the cold air straight out the top.


----------



## spog

Nice setup. Can you please tell all as to the parts used ,gas manifold etc.
The fan inside the kegerator is used to circulate the cold air inside not specially for tap cooling ?
As for the fan off switch surely there is a reverse switch of sorts to be found,one that turns off not on similar to the light in the fridge that comes on when it's opened ( I'm as dumb as dog shit when it comes to electrics etc ), would it be as easy as switching terminals to reverse polarity..........


----------



## Meddo

spog said:


> Nice setup. Can you please tell all as to the parts used ,gas manifold etc.
> The fan inside the kegerator is used to circulate the cold air inside not specially for tap cooling ?
> As for the fan off switch surely there is a reverse switch of sorts to be found,one that turns off not on similar to the light in the fridge that comes on when it's opened ( I'm as dumb as dog shit when it comes to electrics etc ), would it be as easy as switching terminals to reverse polarity..........


Thanks mate. Bit of both re the fan, wanted to have a consistent temp for kegs in the bottom of the freezer and stubbies at the top in the basket. Also as I add more kegs (have one more at the moment waiting to be filled but hopefully more down the track) it should help circulate better as they get packed tighter. Was hoping that it would have some effect on the taps / shanks as well and it seems to have made a small difference since I turned it on with a little less foam on first pour, probably just placebo though given there's bugger-all of the shank exposed internally... 

I'll give the parts list a crack, most of it came from Bunnings and Keg King or their resellers:

Collar:
Internal - Dressed pine 90 x 30 mm (sides and back), 90 x 45 mm (front)
Facing - Tas oak 135 x 19 mm
Liquid nails and angle mending plate for fixing, plus 8 mm stainless steel coach bolts for decorative (but redundant) fixing
Window seal via Bunnings for sealing the base of the collar to the freezer
Keg King 40 cm door mounted drip tray, removable from hanging screws on the inside surface of the collar facing
Zenith 300 mm tee gate hinge and 200 x 200 mm tee mending plate for fan mount
Stainless steel 3-hook hanging plate for hose loops and keeping unused disconnects in easy reach


Gas:
Kegs with Legs 6.8 kg CO2 bottle via Craftbrewer
Micromatic CO2 regulator
Keg King 4-way gas manifold with check valves
Keg King push in check valve (redundant)


Plumbing / beer:
Intertap stainless steel flow control taps x 3
Keg King stainless steel 100 mm shanks
Keg King 8 mm OD / 5 mm ID beer and gas line
Keg King stainless steel MFL gas and beer ball lock disconnects
Keg King push in fittings where possible
Keg King 19 litre cornies x 3

Temperature:
Pre-wired single mode AC switch thermostat via eBay (Aussie reseller), temp probe in water filled wine bottle
BitFenix 230 mm 12V PC case fan


----------



## quadbox

A couple of fans is pretty high up on my list of to-dos too, in no small part because I hope it'll reduce the amount of condensation inside...


----------



## Tahoose

Have had some slow leaking problems in my keezer on the past. Seems to be an o-ring on a ball lock gas post. Glad I picked that up, if I hadn't have cleaned all of my ball lock disconnects and gone mad with a spray bottle of starsan I surely would have missed it again..


----------



## rude

Meddo said:


> G'day all, finally got my keg freezer mostly finished after getting a fair bit of inspiration from this forum and thread - pretty happy with how it's come up. Just fermenting FWKs with some dry-hopping at the moment until I get some time to have a crack at actual brewing, hoping that I can develop the skills to put some of my own beer in there that's worth drinking...
> 
> 320 litre Westinghouse freezer, room for six 19 litre cornies plus two halves on the hump, room for up to eight taps at even spacing if I can justify adding to the three Intertap SS flow controls that I've got. All work has been done to the collar so the freezer can be returned to 100% stock if ever required.
> 
> Still waiting on a few bits and pieces to turn up - bottle opener, secondary reg, a new PC fan after I snapped a blade on the last one (attaches to the gate hinge), SS tap handles, more beer....
> 
> Carport needs a bit of a tidy, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160307_193451_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160404_200047_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160404_200032_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160323_181133_1.jpg


That top shelf looks a bit bendy
I managed to linish some 20mm jarrah skirting boards at the ends so they fit
into the fridge slots for more strength for my ferm fridge


----------



## mstrelan

Meddo said:


> G'day all, finally got my keg freezer mostly finished after getting a fair bit of inspiration from this forum and thread - pretty happy with how it's come up. Just fermenting FWKs with some dry-hopping at the moment until I get some time to have a crack at actual brewing, hoping that I can develop the skills to put some of my own beer in there that's worth drinking...
> 
> 320 litre Westinghouse freezer, room for six 19 litre cornies plus two halves on the hump, room for up to eight taps at even spacing if I can justify adding to the three Intertap SS flow controls that I've got. All work has been done to the collar so the freezer can be returned to 100% stock if ever required.
> 
> Still waiting on a few bits and pieces to turn up - bottle opener, secondary reg, a new PC fan after I snapped a blade on the last one (attaches to the gate hinge), SS tap handles, more beer....
> 
> Carport needs a bit of a tidy, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160307_193451_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160404_200047_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160404_200032_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160323_181133_1.jpg


There is 100% chance that hydrometer is going to fall off the drip tray and shatter in to 1000 pieces on the floor.


----------



## Meddo

Haha good spot, I was hoping no one would notice, but there isn't actually as there's a couple of magnets holding the base out from the freezer and tilting it back. Was temporary storage only though, just missed it in the photo.

Yeah there's a bit of flex in the shelf but no real danger of breakage. On the to-do list is too reinforce it with some steel angle to take it from 99% to 100% safe.


----------



## quadbox

Building a basic collar for the big chesty today. Plan is for it to be an interim jobbie till I have more space to work in and do something fancier, but eh, it'll do a couple of years

I'll sand it and varnish this week then throw her on. Chesty itself has been sanded for an undercoat/prime and getting the blackboard treatment during the week too, if assessment timetable permits.


----------



## hwall95

The new setup thanks to a great old guy called Peter and a couple ahb members for pointing it out on Gumtree. 

My old chest freezer setup recently died so been meaning to either get a new one and remake it or a large freezer. Found this beauty for a bargain so said yes pretty fast. Unfortunately its not worth to hassle to get it upstairs on the deck so its now under the deck but it'll be right. Only main concern is that when the compressor starts its a bit noisy, may have to setup a acoustic barrier if it annoys my housemate (bedroom right behind it) too much. 

Currently only has 3 taps in, but have four more to put in probably next weekend. Have loaded it up with various bottled beer that I had under the stairs to give it some thermal mass, will go buy a tonne of cheap soft drink for the housemates and cocktails tomorrow when the shops are open. 

Currently a little concerned on the effect it may have on the power bill.. But it will be set for my 21st end of the month! Will save having to setup a portable keg setup as will be able to run all 6 kegs at once. Feeling pretty content!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Tissue please


----------



## mofox1

If I only had a setup like that for my 21st... damn.

I think at best I had a VB beanbag and a fosters light bar mat that someone swiped for me.


----------



## Danwood

Keep it as full as possible and it won't need to cycle on and off as often...easier said than done though.

If you're really bothered, cubes of water will do exactly the same 'thermal mass' job as beer.

Now....where was I ? Oh, yes *fap fap fap fap fap*


----------



## Yob

Result!!


----------



## GalBrew

These commercial style fridges are all much noisier than one designed for a home. My experience with them is they do have a pretty high cycle rate compared to a chesty.


----------



## peteru

Keep the fridge under the deck and run some largish diameter beer line up to a few taps on the deck. Think of it as an OH&S measure. Going up and down the stairs with glasses, while under the influence, could be dangerous! B)


----------



## hwall95

Yeah super happy with it. Need to get a few more gas dislocks and a splitter but should be able to have it all set up for all taps on friday night if the week progresses as planned - doubt it will though, something always comes up..

Measured the temp and it was sitting at 1-2C so I connected it to a temp controller to keep it at 4 but the only problem is now the internal fans won't be running all the time so speaking to my fridgie mate to see if we can work out a solution to have the internal fans running whilst the compressor isn't running to keep the air circulating inside. Until then it should be fine. With the temp controller it cycles a lot less, and only powers on for a couples minutes each time.




peteru said:


> Keep the fridge under the deck and run some largish diameter beer line up to a few taps on the deck. Think of it as an OH&S measure. Going up and down the stairs with glasses, while under the influence, could be dangerous! B)


Haha Peteru would need some beer gas and some insulated line for that but it would be great. Most likely moving end of the year so we'll see what happens.




mofox1 said:


> If I only had a setup like that for my 21st... damn.
> 
> I think at best I had a VB beanbag and a fosters light bar mat that someone swiped for me.


Yeah very fortunate, has been a pretty rewarding hobby that I spend too much of my small salary one :lol:





Danwood said:


> Keep it as full as possible and it won't need to cycle on and off as often...easier said than done though.
> 
> If you're really bothered, cubes of water will do exactly the same 'thermal mass' job as beer.
> 
> Now....where was I ? Oh, yes *fap fap fap fap fap*


Yeah good idea, have a few spare water containers laying around so will throw a few in to keep it a bit more stable


----------



## Mr B

What about using a pc fan for circulation, it would use heaps less electrickery than the fridge ones.

I've got a similar fridge (used for fermenting), ad the fans are much more noisy and powerful than required for circulation.


----------



## hwall95

Mr B said:


> What about using a pc fan for circulation, it would use heaps less electrickery than the fridge ones.
> 
> I've got a similar fridge (used for fermenting), ad the fans are much more noisy and powerful than required for circulation.


Yeah I have two pc fans I could put in but figured the internal fans themselves suck air in over the elements so that may save the fridge having to turn on as much rather than just using fans for air movement alone. They're not overly large so wouldn't imagine them to use too much power


----------



## Moad

Thought I might have posted this already but couldn't find it. Recently moved my keezer under the house and put the taps on the wall after the wife moved her home office out of the house.


----------



## mofox1

Not too shabby Moad. Not too shabby at all.

How do you find the first (few) pours? Does the distance away from the keezer affect it too much?


----------



## CoxR

Looks great,
What do you guys do to resolve condensation? I have a Coffin style keezer with 1 fan pulling air from the coffin and another pushing it up to the top where the taps are via a diy font fan.
But every morning I have to wipe a heap of water of the the top of the coffin and I also have to drain a dish that is under the drain outlet 1-2 times a day.
The keezer is located outside on my back deck.


----------



## Moad

mofox1 said:


> Not too shabby Moad. Not too shabby at all.
> 
> How do you find the first (few) pours? Does the distance away from the keezer affect it too much?


Thanks mate

It is only about 20cm for the closest tap and 50cm for the farthest and it is cool under the house. No foaming issues but if I am giving a small sample to someone I'll pour off about 50mls as it can be a little stale from sitting in the lines. Not really an issue although I will get around to insulating it eventually...more important projects to finish at the moment


----------



## Moad

CoxR said:


> Looks great,
> What do you guys do to resolve condensation? I have a Coffin style keezer with 1 fan pulling air from the coffin and another pushing it up to the top where the taps are via a diy font fan.
> But every morning I have to wipe a heap of water of the the top of the coffin and I also have to drain a dish that is under the drain outlet 1-2 times a day.
> The keezer is located outside on my back deck.


You could insulate with styrofoam, I would say the difference between the outside temp and inside is going to cause issues regardless of what you do


----------



## CoxR

I have Styrofoam and that silver insulation material you see at servos they wrap ice in at Christmas.
So yeah I have tried what I thought would work.


----------



## swiftyb

CoxR said:


> I have Styrofoam and that silver insulation material you see at servos they wrap ice in at Christmas.
> So yeah I have tried what I thought would work.


What about lifting up the freezer? Put a drawer or stand or something underneath it - doubles as storage


----------



## rude

Hey Moad like ya style Mrs out taps in  

Only joking hope she hasn't gone for good just moved office h34r:

You could take the back off the collar & make a duct to cover beer line with fan to circulate cold air upwards


----------



## Mardoo

Wow! That's just awesome! Good work Moad.


----------



## Moad

rude said:


> Hey Moad like ya style Mrs out taps in
> 
> Only joking hope she hasn't gone for good just moved office h34r:
> 
> You could take the back off the collar & make a duct to cover beer line with fan to circulate cold air upwards


If only I was so lucky... nah we have a little one due in a few weeks so it was time to move the business out into a real office and reserve the house for a crying shit machine, and the baby.

Good idea with the duct, I was thinking of knocking a hole and making something similar but it hasn't been enough of an issue to push me to doing it


----------



## mahcann

G'day fellas! Just finished my kegerator - let me know what you think! Got a fair bit of inspiration from this forum when I was designing it







I've got a complete build log too for those who are interested

http://imgur.com/a/AfgnY


----------



## peteru

Love it, but why the long handle?


----------



## peteru

BTW: I attempted something similar while trying to convert an old bar fridge into a lagering/fermenting fridge. I failed at step two, trying to bend the heat exchanger coils ended up with a hiss and the whole project was relocated to the nature strip, the night before council cleanup. :angry:


----------



## mahcann

Yeah I wanted a long handle but I think this turned out a bit too long. Never mind, just an excuse to make another!


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Looks great mahcann. On another note, Doctor Smurto's sounds a lot like a recipe I brew fairly regularly, makes a good Golden Ale.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

I know I've posted it elsewhere, but here's mine. My only regret is not building in a better drain on the freezer as I get ice up issues in the bottom making it a pain to clean out.

That and I now want more capacity.


----------



## cliffo

I just changed my method for labeling the taps from printed labels to adhesive chalk board labels.

Am liking these much better.


----------



## doctr-dan

Where did you get those?


----------



## cliffo

Decal holders from Keg King and the labels from Officeworks - http://www.officeworks.com.au/shop/m20ProductDisplayView?catalogId=10551&langId=-1&productId=479552&storeId=10151


----------



## Digga

mckenry said:


> So I finally finished my outdoor mobile bar projects. 10 taps for parties, including my old english handpump on the wine barrel.
> The bars are made from blackbutt and mini-orb. I pinch my 6 tap goal post font from my inside bar for one and the other has a dedicated 3 tap T bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FullSizeRender (1024x726).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FullSizeRender (1) (1024x648).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2116 (1024x768).jpg


How nice is your grass!! What a your trick?


----------



## droid

working on a party / camping set-up


----------



## Grott

How long will the keg keep cold in those keg jackets? or is it down to the pace you drink at?


----------



## droid

will need a big pvc cozzie in summer or a bucket of ice or something, right now it don't need nothin if served from 5pm onwards


----------



## barls

finally got a drip tray on my keezer 


thanks to troopa for that one.
also got bored and made a new tap handle out of mulga burl


----------



## mckenry

Digga said:


> How nice is your grass!! What a your trick?


No trick. I do nothing to help it. Just the product of living in a cool climate with plenty of rainfall. I have a husqy ride on mulching mower which does a nice job.


----------



## Hostage_85

Just went through all 189 Pages of this thread.

Loved every minute of it, and its got me inspired to actually build my Bar with limited Woodworking knowledge... it should be interesting lol.

I have a question. 

My plan is to get a bar going with a font setup with either 3 or 4 taps.
Would it be better to just by one of the purpose built kegerators and then move the font to the bar
Or build a keg setup from scratch.


----------



## MastersBrewery

The comercial kegerators will ONLY hold 3 kegs, now if you only have 2 taps going you've got the room to have a backup ready to go.

Kegs are finicky, and fickle, some run out just as the beer hits it's peak and you have settled in for a session. Others seem bottomless but usually only when you want them empty to clear out the keezer to move house.

Having a spot to condition a keg (or 2) at serving temp is an essential for me over summer, usually because other taps are tied up with stouts and non session beers.
There are those who believe RIS and Belgian strongs are quiet sessionable.


----------



## reardo

MastersBrewery said:


> There are those who believe RIS and Belgian strongs are quiet sessionable.


I am obviously one of these, as you may have found out a couple of weeks ago :icon_drool2:


----------



## barls

reardo said:


> I am obviously one of these, as you may have found out a couple of weeks ago :icon_drool2:


im guilty of this as well.


----------



## reardo

Hostage_85 said:


> Just went through all 189 Pages of this thread.
> 
> Loved every minute of it, and its got me inspired to actually build my Bar with limited Woodworking knowledge... it should be interesting lol.
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> My plan is to get a bar going with a font setup with either 3 or 4 taps.
> Would it be better to just by one of the purpose built kegerators and then move the font to the bar
> Or build a keg setup from scratch.


My mate (VP Brewing - on this forum) built his own kegerator from a chest freezer with a 4 tap font, eventually sold it and bought a 2 tap kegerator. I'm pretty sure he's certain he made the change.


----------



## Hostage_85

reardo said:


> My mate (VP Brewing - on this forum) built his own kegerator from a chest freezer with a 4 tap font, eventually sold it and bought a 2 tap kegerator. I'm pretty sure he's certain he made the change.


ok cool...

So my next question is, If I go the Kegerator option. Is it relatively easy to take the font off and mount it to a bar?
Or is it a pain in the ass?


----------



## peteru

Keg King kegerators ship unassembled, so the font comes in a separate box. I imagine most other brands would ship the same way.


----------



## Hostage_85

Awesome. So you can just run the lines out of the top (Obliviously have to seal it properly I guess first) and then connect the tap to the location you want on the Bar.

Thanks for the help guys.

Looks like I better get to work on my Bar


----------



## quadbox

Hostage_85 said:


> Awesome. So you can just run the lines out of the top (Obliviously have to seal it properly I guess first) and then connect the tap to the location you want on the Bar.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.
> Looks like I better get to work on my Bar


It's not going to be that simple. The cooling of the fonts, even with the font fan, on those kegerators is marginal as it is. You'll need some way to chill the beer lines and font. I dont think they're a good match for a remotely mounted font myself


----------



## Hostage_85

Ahh true... I figured it couldn't be that simple haha.

What if I run the beer lines through some pipe to keep the cool?


----------



## quadbox

Well you could have a try, and I'm sure it'd be better than nothing, but obviously you're suddenly putting a whole bunch more strain on a very small fridge... if you're only adding like a foot out of the top it'd probably work fine, if it's more than that I'd consider doing it differently if I were you.

Consider this, those kegerators arent exactly cheap for what they are EXCEPT for the fact they're an all in one unit. They dont actually have any other advantage. You'd potentially do far better converting a medium sized chesty very cheaply (cosmetics dont matter if it's hidden). If you do it that way you've got the option of running a length of proper beer python (which is an insulated bundle of beer lines with two glycol lines, one to and one from the font) or a home made equivalent and flooded font. If the run is shortish (a couple of metres or so ) you'd get away with flooding it with just a tub of water inside the same chest freezer. All told if you use a second hand chesty it'd probably end up cheaper anyway. And it hopefully wont only hold 3 kegs, which is bloody tight at the best of times as people have mentioned. 

That's my thoughts anyway, as with any other custom project you pays your monies and you takes your chances


----------



## Hostage_85

ok cool. Thanks for the help.

Thats the sort of info I was looking for.

I have to build my bar first, but then i'll have to way up the options.

Thanks


----------



## Mr B

Dont forget to consider how much room and placement of said cool box in the bar....

Maybe check out some dimensions if you are doing the bar bit first


----------



## Hostage_85

Will do. Cheers


----------



## Moad

Keep an eye out on Gumtree, plenty of free freezers come up.


----------



## peteru

When building the bar, you should take into consideration not only the space you need for your cooling device (freezer/fridge), but also the venting of the hot air it will generate. Some devices only generate heat on the rear panel, but others will get hot on the sides too. You need to dissipate that heat if you want to operate efficiently.

Also, keep in mind that if you end up with a second hand fridge or freezer, you may encounter a failure sooner rather than later, so plan ahead and build something where it's not too hard to replace it with a different model.


----------



## abyss

G'day and thanks for all the great ideas, here's mine.

Happy Days.


----------



## Moad

looks like you could squeeze another 4 taps on there!


----------



## abyss

Yea I can easily fit another keg as well .


Moad said:


> looks like you could squeeze another 4 taps on there!


----------



## hwall95

Our little bar setup for my mates cousins wedding that we brewed for. Great fun to bartend and share your beer with everyone. A couple taps were playing up unfortunately but all went pretty well. Took 9 kegs, blew four and the other 5 are close to empty


----------



## Judanero

Very tidy looking setup there! The sign writing and rustic timber adds a certain je ne sais quoi to the stainless.

:beerbang:


----------



## JDW81

abyss said:


> G'day and thanks for all the great ideas, here's mine.
> 
> Happy Days.


What's your collar made out of Abyss?


----------



## abyss

The collar is 138x38mm dressed pine. I made a couple of plates that connect to where the hinges used to be and after siliconing the collar to the freezer I screwed a 90 degree bracket inside each corner that rests against the inside of the freezer.
This means you don't need to have a double collar.
I designed it to be plain and simple as its out in the shed.


----------



## Rambo

hwall95 said:


> Our little bar setup for my mates cousins wedding that we brewed for. Great fun to bartend and share your beer with everyone. A couple taps were playing up unfortunately but all went pretty well. Took 9 kegs, blew four and the other 5 are close to empty


How many guests did you serve? I've got my wedding in 2 weeks, and also have 9 kegs. Hoping this will be enough for the 60 guests we have coming.


----------



## hwall95

Rambo said:


> How many guests did you serve? I've got my wedding in 2 weeks, and also have 9 kegs. Hoping this will be enough for the 60 guests we have coming.


I think we had around 120ish guests although at least 30 of them were drinking wine. I think 9 kegs would be fine for 60 people


----------



## crowmanz

hwall95 said:


> I think we had around 120ish guests although at least 30 of them were drinking wine. I think 9 kegs would be fine for 60 people


Sweet I'm serving my homebrew at my wedding in December, planning on 8 or 9 kegs for around 100 guests but plenty of them will be on the wine


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Same, I did my own beer for my wedding.
Base your beers on 6 pewr head, then you'll def have enough.

Not everyone will drink beer, there's wine lovers, and those people who apparently won't drink.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

H0U5ECAT said:


> and those people who apparently won't drink.


We don't need that kind of negativity in our lives, don't associate with THOSE people.


----------



## barls

ok enough on catering a function lets get back on topic. otherwise start a separate thread peeps


----------



## Wolfman1

abyss said:


> The collar is 138x38mm dressed pine. I made a couple of plates that connect to where the hinges used to be and after siliconing the collar to the freezer I screwed a 90 degree bracket inside each corner that rests against the inside of the freezer.
> This means you don't need to have a double collar.
> I designed it to be plain and simple as its out in the shed.


I like your dolly under the keezer. I did something similar with mine to just roll it to where it needs to be.
I've just spent the evening replace shit quick connects and crap gas lines so it's getting close to being worthy to be shown


----------



## abyss

Wolfman1 said:


> I like your dolly under the keezer. I did something similar with mine to just roll it to where it needs to be.
> I've just spent the evening replace shit quick connects and crap gas lines so it's getting close to being worthy to be shown


I had larger wheels at first but it was a bit too high.


----------



## Meddo

So I've added a few extra bits to my keezer, highlights being three more taps and kegs, a limit switch for the fan, longer shanks to keep the taps cooler, and a 3-way + pass-through secondary regulator with a couple more splitter manifolds coming off the secondary reg. Last bit to do - although not for a while most likely - is a couple of 5-ish litre kegs for small batch stuff and a couple more taps to pour them.













Meddo said:


> G'day all, finally got my keg freezer mostly finished after getting a fair bit of inspiration from this forum and thread - pretty happy with how it's come up. Just fermenting FWKs with some dry-hopping at the moment until I get some time to have a crack at actual brewing, hoping that I can develop the skills to put some of my own beer in there that's worth drinking...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 320 litre Westinghouse freezer, room for six 19 litre cornies plus two halves on the hump, room for up to eight taps at even spacing if I can justify adding to the three Intertap SS flow controls that I've got. All work has been done to the collar so the freezer can be returned to 100% stock if ever required.
> 
> Still waiting on a few bits and pieces to turn up - bottle opener, secondary reg, a new PC fan after I snapped a blade on the last one (attaches to the gate hinge), SS tap handles, more beer....
> 
> Carport needs a bit of a tidy, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160307_193451_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160404_200047_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160404_200032_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160323_181133_1.jpg


----------



## spog

Holy snappin duckshit ! 6 taps and your considering adding a couple more ?. Fark me.
Btw nice setup,looks very tidy inside I can see a lot of time and effort put into the internal layout.
Cheers..Spog.


----------



## Wolfman1

I've got my setup in a presentable state now. It just needs a few more kegs in it as having 3 taps and 2 kegs doesn't make mathematical sense.
Its got a Dolly underneath it to move around as I can't open the door in the place it sits in the shed. Blackboard paint around the collar to give it a bit of colour.


----------



## Digga

Maybe a silly question but why do you have your gas bottle in a pot??
I only find that with gas (LPG) that is is that it ices up when it's used fast...
I've never noticed when gassing 6 kegs and force carbing (Ross shake rattle and roll) method on a 7th that the bottle gets anywhere close to icing up?
Curious really.


----------



## Digga

Neat set up to by the way!


----------



## Wolfman1

Digga said:


> Maybe a silly question but why do you have your gas bottle in a pot??
> I only find that with gas (LPG) that is is that it ices up when it's used fast...
> I've never noticed when gassing 6 kegs and force carbing (Ross shake rattle and roll) method on a 7th that the bottle gets anywhere close to icing up?
> Curious really.


Thanks
Not a silly question, but I won't pass judgement on the answer. I needed something to support the bottle when I was putting the dolly together and this was an old camping pot which had started to rust out. I've grown accustomed to it now but it does need to get upgraded with a better bracket. Add it to the list of things to do


----------



## brocasarea

Just finished this - one keg down. Took a while to bower bird all these bits, but now, finally, no more bottling!

Old Kelvinator freezer free off Gumtree converted to fridge with new thermostat. Coloured pallet boards and liquid nails on front. Handle and bands made of flatbar from scrappers, bent and blacked over a fire. Little blackboards off eBay. Inside is 2 x 29.3 litre commercial kegs scored off a mate that used to run a bar (they were used to put the house brew in). Knackerd lancer taps and micromatic couplers scored off another mate that needed kits put trough them. Under the house is a 10kg gas bottle free off Gumtree from a mexican restaurant that was using it well past it's expiry date (now has been hydro tested). Lancer soft drink regulator board bought off eBay converted to dual pressure reg setup using new dials.


----------



## malt junkie

Reported!!! Ya can't be post porn like that on yer 6th post. FFS make the rest of us look hopeless!

Top work, get em filled and your mates will probably move in!


----------



## barls

barls said:


> ok enough on catering a function lets get back on topic. otherwise start a separate thread peeps


post on catering removed.
no more please this is a show your keg fridge not how you catered your wedding.


----------



## Devhay

What size freezers are you guys using?
I'm just starting to keep an eye out on gumtree, and I'd love one I could fit 4-6 cornys in.. 4 on tap and 2 conditioning would be ideal


----------



## spog

My 150 litre freezer will fit 6 X cornies with a little bit of space so they're not jammed in.
Its an old Kelvinator for a keezer build.


----------



## malt junkie

spog said:


> My 150 litre freezer will fit 6 X cornies with a little bit of space so they're not jammed in.
> Its an old Kelvinator for a keezer build.


450?


----------



## quadbox

My 800L fits eleven or twelve cornies


----------



## spog

malt junkie said:


> 450?


450 as in model number? I'll have to check.


----------



## btrots87

Mine is a 164L fisher and paykel chest freezer that will fit 4 x 19L cornies after I put a collar on it. 

Gas cylinder is on the outside and I only have three taps so one keg can be conditioning/carbonating.


----------



## earle

spog said:


> 450 as in model number? I'll have to check.


I think he means are you sure it's a 150L as most people only manage to squeeze 4 kegs into a 164L like the post above.

I have a 276L and it will squeeze 5 on the floor and another 2 on the hump with the collar to give the height.


----------



## Tahoose

300ltr here, 6 cornies on the floor and 2 9ltrs on the shelf above the compressor.


----------



## abyss

My Haier 326 litre fits 6 on the floor, can't quite squeeze 7. If my collar was higher I'd get another two on the hump but then I wouldn't be able to reach the bottom.


----------



## mofox1

abyss said:


> My Haier 326 litre fits 6 on the floor, can't quite squeeze 7. If my collar was higher I'd get another two on the hump but then I wouldn't be able to reach the bottom.


I guess it depends on the reason for being able to reach the bottom... but have you thought about adding a false bottom for the keezer? (Has anyone ever done this?)

I've been thinking about doing it to mine to bring the floor up to the hump level. I *should* be able to fit another keg in that way.. but will need to rework all the gas and beer lines if I do.

Something like a metal grill walkway, or similarly robust that doesn't need me to build a frame/support structure - just a couple of legs welded/fixed underneath. Then if I need to clean it out I can just just pull it out and mop out the bottom (in theory!).


----------



## abyss

mofox1 said:


> I guess it depends on the reason for being able to reach the bottom... but have you thought about adding a false bottom for the keezer? (Has anyone ever done this?)
> 
> I've been thinking about doing it to mine to bring the floor up to the hump level. I *should* be able to fit another keg in that way.. but will need to rework all the gas and beer lines if I do.
> 
> Something like a metal grill walkway, or similarly robust that doesn't need me to build a frame/support structure - just a couple of legs welded/fixed underneath. Then if I need to clean it out I can just just pull it out and mop out the bottom (in theory!).


Yea that's not a bad idea.


----------



## malt junkie

I have a fairly decent collar on mine and when refurbing a few bits the other week I dropped a washer that fell right to the drain hole. 

Solution: Put 5 year old son in there to get it!


----------



## Devhay

Cheers guys, I managed to find this chart.. all american, but from what I can tell I need be aiming for around a 200L-ish 

Time to cruise through gumtree and see if I can find any bargains


----------



## BKBrews

If you only had one tap, is it just a matter of disconnecting the liquid post from one keg and attaching it to the next and continuing? Or do you need to do something in-between to make it work properly? I'm thinking of building one and just slowly acquiring parts as I go - was thinking I'd start with 1 x perlick 650SS flow control tap and just swap through each keg as needed.


----------



## mofox1

BKBrews said:


> If you only had one tap, is it just a matter of disconnecting the liquid post from one keg and attaching it to the next and continuing? Or do you need to do something in-between to make it work properly? I'm thinking of building one and just slowly acquiring parts as I go - was thinking I'd start with 1 x perlick 650SS flow control tap and just swap through each keg as needed.


That'll work fine. Keep some paper towel handy to catch the drips, as there is always some spillage, and give the keg posts and the insides of the disconnects a spray of starsan each time.

Just remember to clean out the lines/tap every few kegs. If you invest in a carb cap ($20), you can use a PET bottle or one of those pump action spray bottle thingies (wtf are they called?) to push hot perc / starsan through the lines every so often. Or just use the recently emptied keg to do the same thing while cleaning it out.


----------



## Rocker1986

BKBrews said:


> If you only had one tap, is it just a matter of disconnecting the liquid post from one keg and attaching it to the next and continuing? Or do you need to do something in-between to make it work properly? I'm thinking of building one and just slowly acquiring parts as I go - was thinking I'd start with 1 x perlick 650SS flow control tap and just swap through each keg as needed.


You'll likely quickly find that you'll want more taps... but anyway, yes you can simply change the disconnect over to the next keg but you might need a spare liquid disconnect to clean out the liquid post when the keg is empty. Otherwise you'd have to take the whole thing off and dismantle it. I have three full kegs go in at a time, and I just clean the lines and taps as they empty, since I'm cleaning the keg anyway, which also cleans out the disconnect.

I recently had a bit of a spillage in my kegerator, which was cleaned up yesterday once all the kegs were removed. I left it off to air it out overnight, and today made some minor improvements to the lines and shit, and put the next lot of 3 kegs in to chill down and carb up ready for my birthday in a couple of weeks time. Was gonna try some on the weekend to see how they're tasting but I won't be here now, so next week it'll have to be.

I thought I'd post a more updated photo of my set up as I have changed the font since my original posting last year. I much prefer this font, it seems to stay colder than the original one, and the tap handles don't get all bunched up together either.


----------



## BKBrews

I'm certain I'll eventually want more, but at this stage I have already outlayed too much money (grainfather etc) to be buying up big on kegging equipment. I figure to start I'll need:

- chest freezer (gumtree)
- treated pine made into collar
- 4-way manifold
- regulator
- gas bottle
- 1 x perlick flow control tap and long shank
- 10m 4mm ID line
- 4 x gas connects
- 2 x liquid connects (one for tapped keg + 1 for cleaning)
- kegs (probably 2 to start, building up to 4)

I'm not a huge drinker so will take me a while to get through each anyway (probably drink 6 - 10 stubbies a week at home, nearly all on the weekend). Mainly so I can serve to friends and family and keep brewing more.

EDIT: Has anyone put the forward facing part of their keezer collar on draw sliders? I'm thinking you could store the taps inside the keezer when not in use to stay cold, then slide them out when wanting to use them.


----------



## Curly79

Whoever made that spreadsheet deserves a pat on the back. That's dedication[emoji106][emoji481]


----------



## peteru

Just a warning that 4mm ID line can be difficult to get onto barbs.


----------



## Hostage_85

4mm ID isn't too hard, just heat it up with some boiled water, and put some pliers in side it to widen it a bit. It goes on pretty easy after that.


----------



## brocasarea

malt junkie said:


> Reported!!! Ya can't be post porn like that on yer 6th post. FFS make the rest of us look hopeless!
> 
> Top work, get em filled and your mates will probably move in!



Thanks for the compliments... (tips hat)...

... as for the mates, well, they helped me drink my first keg in a session.


----------



## brocasarea

Devhay said:


> What size freezers are you guys using?
> I'm just starting to keep an eye out on gumtree, and I'd love one I could fit 4-6 cornys in.. 4 on tap and 2 conditioning would be ideal



I used a 290 litre 'Impression Series' Kelvinator upright. It fits 2 x 30 litre kegs but I reckon you could get 4 x cornies in it.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Some awesome setups on show in this thread (I'm drooling). I'm only just starting out so my basic set up below. 




I've only got 3 kegs at the moment in rotation (one drinking, one ageing and one green). Need to get the gas bottle out of the fridge so I can fit another keg in.


----------



## BKBrews

I've found a 215L F&P chesty pretty cheap.... how many 19L kegs do you think that would fit?


----------



## droid

aus post parcel contractor drops me off these used express bag tags - waste not want not!


----------



## Mardoo

You posties and your secret handshakes/special "arrangements". 

Seriously though, those tags are awesome. I used to collect them off the floor of the shipping cages we used every day. At a truck or two worth of cages every day they were never in short supply


----------



## earle

BKBrews said:


> I've found a 215L F&P chesty pretty cheap.... how many 19L kegs do you think that would fit?


A few threads here that might help

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?s=059ec5ed1e8755f63b0de1591196bcc2&app=googlecse#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=freezer%20size


----------



## Curly79

BKBrews said:


> I've found a 215L F&P chesty pretty cheap.... how many 19L kegs do you think that would fit?


I've got my eye on one too[emoji6]. I just asked the seller to measure it for me. You in Melbourne?


----------



## Lex

BKBrews said:


> I've found a 215L F&P chesty pretty cheap.... how many 19L kegs do you think that would fit?


I've got a 215L F&P with a collar fitted and can fit 5 kegs and a 6.8kg gas bottle in there. I think I could probably fit 6 kegs in without the gas but everything would be pretty tight. It already takes a bit of juggling to get some of the kegs in and out.


----------



## BKBrews

> I've got my eye on one too[emoji6]. I just asked the seller to measure it for me. You in Melbourne?


Nah mate - Gold Coast. Seller has offered it for $80 but apparently someone else is interested too. First in best dressed.


----------



## Curly79

BKBrews said:


> Nah mate - Gold Coast. Seller has offered it for $80 but apparently someone else is interested too. First in best dressed.


Bargain. Good luck[emoji106]


----------



## Curly79

Just got the measurements off the seller. The 215 F&P in this instance is 415mmx545mm without the hump. This means I can't even fit 4 cornies in there?


----------



## wildburkey

I missed the boat purchasing a mini keg in the bulk buy and slapped this together out of envy  I transferred some of my Aussie lager into it on the weekend, filled the bucket with ice water, then forced carbed through the dip tube; it worked a treat other than the keg wants to float a bit.


----------



## nosco

droid said:


> aus post parcel contractor drops me off these used express bag tags - waste not want not!


You have a golf cart in your brewery Droid? Mobile keg system perhaps?


----------



## GNU

What's the pros and cons on buying a 2.6 vs 6kg gas bottle. How many kegs does a 2.6 bottle do?


----------



## SBOB

GNU said:


> What's the pros and cons on buying a 2.6 vs 6kg gas bottle. How many kegs does a 2.6 bottle do?


about 2.3 times less than the 6kg


----------



## waggastew

Can't comment exactly on number of kegs because I don't monitor my 2.6 too closely. I run 3-4 kegs at a time, force carb and use gas to push beer from half full kegs into 9.5's. End up filling mine every 6 months.

Can comment that when you have a leak (and you will one day) it's cheaper to refill a 2.6. Not a reason to not get 6kg, but if you are trying to save money a 2.6 might be most economical when factoring in lost gas.

Another thought I'd to get two 2.6kg bottles if running out a prime moment is an issue. I have a SS portable setup I can use in a pinch.


----------



## spog

GNU said:


> What's the pros and cons on buying a 2.6 vs 6kg gas bottle. How many kegs does a 2.6 bottle do?


2.6 vs 6 kg. Due to my location and lack of refill points my 2 cents worth is,if you can get 2x 2.6 bottles one of which is the backup so when the first runs out it goes in for refill and the second keeps you going.
I can't remember how many pours etc a 2.6 will give you but have a look at Cheeky Peak ,Keg King etc as I'm sure they have the info you need as to what you get out of a bottle of gas.


----------



## Grott

I use a 2.6kg to dispense only ( about 68 kegs ) and 6kg converted fire extinguisher to purge and force carb kegs (about 60 kegs ). Obviously either can be used as a back up for the other if required. Set up works well, no leakage problems with the 6kg as only turned on to perform task. These extinguishers bottles can usually be purchased fairly cheaply.
Cheers


----------



## nosco

68 kegs!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Grott

yes - dispense only.


----------



## spog

Had a look on the Cheeky Peak site.
2.6 kg bottle, $150.00+ freight .
Will carbonate about 180 litres.
Will dispense 280-380 litres.


----------



## Rocker1986

I use a 6.8kg gas cylinder for all my carbonating, dispensing and cleaning needs. It was $350 I think to buy it, and $50 per refill/swap. The current one I have I got in late December last year, and looking at the high pressure gauge, it will need to be replaced in the next month or so, which would bring it up to about 11 months use. I did have a keg of lemon lime and bitters that I struggled to carbonate properly which would have used a lot more gas than a normal beer keg, otherwise it likely would have lasted the 12 months.


----------



## Grott

My usage and records don't support Cheeky Peak usages. QldKev has a co2 usage calculator where you put in gms of co2, litres to be carbed and it calculates how many for carb only, carb and dispense and dispense only. Sorry but can't advise link.

Any usage records Rocker1986?

Cheers


----------



## Rocker1986

I don't have any records myself no. I was told when I originally bought the thing though that it should carb and dispense about 30 kegs. I'm not sure if that many have been through it yet.. but of course the cleaning side of things would use it up too. In any case if I'm only having to swap it over about once every 12 months I'm not complaining.


----------



## mb-squared

I just went and swapped my 6kg CO2 cylinder and so I had a look back to see when I got it and how many brews I've done in that time. I picked it up on the 5th May, so just shy of 5 months. In that time, I've brewed 10 times (500L, or 30 19L kegs). I use my CO2 to force carb, purge, do closed transfers from fermenter to keg, and dispense. I also keep a keg of highly carbonated water on tap (~30psi) and we go through those pretty fast (~2/month, so close to 20 [edit: 10, not 20] of those as well). I use it pretty liberally and am impressed at how long they last around here. If you're a bit more conservative, and don't have to keep kiddos supplied with fizzy water, I reckon yours will last a lot longer.


----------



## Grott

spog said:


> Had a look on the Cheeky Peak site.
> 2.6 kg bottle, $150.00+ freight .
> Will carbonate about 180 litres.
> Will dispense 280-380 litres.



If you look at their 6kg bottle they are stating 1000 - 1200l for dispensing. Now if you mathematical convert this to 2.6 
Kg bottle it would dispense over 500l therefore on their figures cheaper to buy the 6kg and fill your 2.6 from it.ha ha


----------



## wildburkey

40L Aussie Lager flowing and 50L saison to follow


----------



## peteru

5 kegs -> one tap? You need more taps! :chug:


----------



## wildburkey

peteru said:


> 5 kegs -> one tap? You need more taps! :chug:


It's getting out of control. actually have 8 x 19L and one 9.5, lol.
I need more space more so, I have a chest freezer that I intend on turning into a keezer soon, that fridge is primarily used for fermenting. I'll use a bottle gun to bottle the remaining larger in the next few days when I brew a SN porter and leave the Saison to age for a while.


----------



## 5150

All I can say is triple check for leaks. I have a 22kg cylinder that leaked, thought i'd found the leak an fixed it, but no another full cylinder gone. :angry:


----------



## wildburkey

Yeah, I lube up all keg seals and regularly check with a spray bottle of soapy water. Cheers for the tip.


----------



## Andyburgs

First full beer poured out of the Keezer. Still working out the right carbonation level, but tasting pretty damn good. Has been a few months work to get it up and running, still more finishing off to do, but at least its operational now. Now to get the next 3 kegs filled before this first one runs out, need to restrain myself and drink some of my bottled beer in the meantime.


----------



## malt junkie

White board marker FTW! My kids are always using my brew fridges and keezer for their latest art creations


----------



## Rocker1986

Andyburgs said:


> Now to get the next 3 kegs filled before this first one runs out, need to restrain myself and drink some of my bottled beer in the meantime.


Good luck with that... :lol: :lol: :lol:

It took me quite a while to build up a stockpile of kegs... actually haven't been able to get a regular stockpile happening until about a month ago, which was a year after I poured from my first keg.


----------



## Curly79

malt junkie said:


> White board marker FTW! My kids are always using my brew fridges and keezer for their latest art creations








Tell me about it[emoji13]


----------



## Andyburgs

Rocker1986 said:


> Good luck with that... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It took me quite a while to build up a stockpile of kegs... actually haven't been able to get a regular stockpile happening until about a month ago, which was a year after I poured from my first keg.


I do have about 5 cartons of bottled beer to try and get me through. And I bought a second fermenter and second cube the other day, but can only fit 1 in my brew fridge. Thinking about just chucking down a kit beer in the spare fermenter while the weather is moderate just to fill a keg, it can be the visitors beer.


----------



## Rocker1986

I had quite a bit of bottled beer too, the problem was the kegged beer tasted better (something went wrong with the bottled batch though) and it was also the novelty factor as well as "testing" it to see if it was still pouring fine. Plus the woman I was seeing at the time was something of an alcoholic which didn't help. I just put three full kegs in the kegerator a couple of weeks ago which should last until I get the next three filled, and this schedule should continue unless I have a huge party or something. :lol:


----------



## BKBrews

Started prepping my setup tonight. Sanded the lid back to bare metal and going to just pull the walls back to primer, ready for a coat of black paint. Then comes the 300mm tall filed collar


----------



## Wolfman1

I like that wooden top. That's got me thinking


----------



## Andyburgs

Wolfman1 said:


> I like that wooden top. That's got me thinking


My wooden top and collar is silky oak from a tree grandad cut down about 20 years ago and dad got milled up and still has heaps lying around. Really happy with how it's come up. Still want to put something around the freezer, either old fence pailings or some mini orb maybe.


----------



## Inconceivable

Hostage_85 said:


> 4mm ID isn't too hard, just heat it up with some boiled water, and put some pliers in side it to widen it a bit. It goes on pretty easy after that.


I found the Kegking 4mm ID line I bought online literally impossible to get onto my barbs despite boiling water, sweat, tears, and lots of blood from all the skin I took off my fingers

So I bypassed the bastard with 6mm ID line in 5cm lengths onto the barbs which connect to a John Guest Joiner which then lets me run the 4mm ID line for the significant distances- does this make me a bad person ?


----------



## fdsaasdf

Inconceivable said:


> I found the Kegking 4mm ID line I bought online literally impossible to get onto my barbs despite boiling water, sweat, tears, and lots of blood from all the skin I took off my fingers
> 
> So I bypassed the bastard with 6mm ID line in 5cm lengths onto the barbs which connect to a John Guest Joiner which then lets me run the 4mm ID line for the significant distances- does this make me a bad person ?


I'm in a similar boat to you. There was a lot of cursing! I just periodically check the joins for leaks, none so far!


----------



## simmo1972

fdsaasdf said:


> I'm in a similar boat to you. There was a lot of cursing! I just periodically check the joins for leaks, none so far!


I used needle nosed pliers to stretch it after it had been in hot water. Stick it it closed and open to stretch the tube a bit more.


----------



## BKBrews

I will be going through the 4mm nightmare this week. I have a regulator, 4 way manifold, 3 liquid disconnects and 3 gas disconnects to squeeze on. Wish me luck.


----------



## rude

Inconceivable said:


> I found the Kegking 4mm ID line I bought online literally impossible to get onto my barbs despite boiling water, sweat, tears, and lots of blood from all the skin I took off my fingers
> 
> So I bypassed the bastard with 6mm ID line in 5cm lengths onto the barbs which connect to a John Guest Joiner which then lets me run the 4mm ID line for the significant distances- does this make me a bad person ?


You evil evil bastard how dare you


----------



## peteru

That works for the 5mm ID line, but even then it's tight. I imagine the 4mm ID line will be challenging, even using that technique.

EDIT: Referring to hot water softening and stretching with needle nose pliers.


----------



## simmo1972

peteru said:


> That works for the 5mm ID line, but even then it's tight. I imagine the 4mm ID line will be challenging, even using that technique.
> 
> EDIT: Referring to hot water softening and stretching with needle nose pliers.


Might have been 5mm now you mention it. Worth a try though.

Good luck!


----------



## Rocker1986

If I can get 5mm ID line to stretch over the 8mm stainless tubing in my font then anyone should be able to get 4mm ID line to stretch over the barbs on a regulator and a gas manifold... :lol:

I also used the needle nosed pliers trick, it works really well. When I replace the beer lines I think I'll go 6mm ID next time though.


----------



## Grott

I used 4mm id and pliers as well but initially cut the end of tube at an angle to help ease on, once on the barb cut square with a knife, poured hot water on and slide the tube to the stop on the barb.


----------



## Weizguy

Got another keg today (arrived, actually, not just purchased). 20 litre Orion beer commercial keg (S-type connector). Bought it as a 30 litre size. Total cost landed was under $58 from Gumtree.
Should I be disappointed by the size?
Do I have enough kegs yet?


----------



## Grott

Les the Weizguy said:


> Should I be disappointed by the size?
> Do I have enough kegs yet?



No 

No and how dare you ask that, "enough kegs" ??????????


----------



## fdsaasdf

Simmo1972 said:


> I used needle nosed pliers to stretch it after it had been in hot water. Stick it it closed and open to stretch the tube a bit more.


I tried that but split the cheap keg king shit resorted to the joins as I already had a bag of 10.


----------



## BKBrews

fdsaasdf said:


> I tried that but split the cheap keg king shit resorted to the joins as I already had a bag of 10.


I posted this in my Keezer build thread, but I put my 4mm ID line on all of my disconnects with 6mm barbs tonight and had no issues at all. I have no idea how you would ha e split the lines - I gave mine a good yank with the pliers and stretched easily enough to get over the barbs. Took me 10min total to cut the lines to length and fit them all up.


----------



## peteru

It depends on the age of the lines and how they were stored. There were reports of some suffering UV damage, which made them hard and brittle.


----------



## fdsaasdf

BKBrews said:


> I posted this in my Keezer build thread, but I put my 4mm ID line on all of my disconnects with 6mm barbs tonight and had no issues at all. I have no idea how you would ha e split the lines - I gave mine a good yank with the pliers and stretched easily enough to get over the barbs. Took me 10min total to cut the lines to length and fit them all up.


Many of us bought shitty line from kegking... I have some that has since cracked without being used at all.


----------



## BKBrews

Ah right...

Thinking out loud here.... Is there any good reason that we put the latches back on our keezers once we've added the collar? Does it provide any downward force on the seal?


----------



## peteru

Magnetic seals should be good enough. When you install the collar, give it a metal trim. I used this and this, cut down to size, on my fermenting fridge. Works real good.


----------



## BKBrews

peteru said:


> Magnetic seals should be good enough. When you install the collar, give it a metal trim. I used this and this, cut down to size, on my fermenting fridge. Works real good.


I'm tiling my collar, so all of the edges are being trimmed with aluminium anyway, I was just curious as to whether I could leave the hinges off for ease of putting kegs in and out of it. I did a trial tonight and it's not the easiest thing to chuck a full keg in! Especially when the freezer is already full and it's a squeeze to get it in there!


----------



## peteru

Aluminium is not going to work with magnetic seals that would normally be already present on the freezer lid.

I don't quite follow how you would work a lid without a hinge. Are you thinking of some kind of a coffin / sarcophagus arrangement where you just slide off a lid that is held in place by gravity and relies on the edges being square and level?


----------



## Inconceivable

Your 4mm ID lines gotta be made of different material. 
With 20 mins of work with boiling water and pliers I could only just get the 4mm ID I have to be open wide enough to go on the barb but it still wouldn't shove on... hence plan B


----------



## BKBrews

Inconceivable said:


> Your 4mm ID lines gotta be made of different material.
> With 20 mins of work with boiling water and pliers I could only just get the 4mm ID I have to be open wide enough to go on the barb but it still wouldn't shove on... hence plan B



Got mine from cheeky peak....


----------



## Lodan

Stuff using barbs

(coming from a barbs user)


----------



## btrots87

I have 5mm ID line and found that the easiest way to get it over the barbs is to use a hair dryer to heat it up and then stretch with a pair of needle nose pliers. I initially tried doing it with boiling water but couldn't get the line to stretch enough.

I also bought the keg king line and so far it is pouring well but there's been more than once that I've found a leak in the gas line due to it splitting.


----------



## Rocker1986

Bit of lube helps get the line on as well as the heating up and stretching.


----------



## Digga

Couple of pics of my new one that I have also posted in the thread "I built a keezer"
Hope you all enjoy was a great build and I throughly enjoyed it. So did the mrs Hahahahaha. 
Cheer all for the inspiration! Couldn't have been done with out you all!
Digga!


----------



## BKBrews

Alright, if I have a near full keg that is hooked up to both the gas and liquid lines with disconnects.... How do I remove the liquid disconnect without spilling beer everywhere? I have 2 kegs currently in the keezer but only one tap, I want to now put the other keg through the tap...


----------



## Meddo

The post self-closes, you'll get a very slight leakage in the process so I normally just hold a paper towel underneath when I do it. Just try to take it off quickly to minimise the time the post is half-open.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Where did you get the hangy blackboard signs from?


----------



## Meddo

Also give the post and inside of the disconnect a spray with starsan before you reconnect them.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

just pull it off


----------



## BKBrews

> The post self-closes, you'll get a very slight leakage in the process so I normally just hold a paper towel underneath when I do it. Just try to take it off quickly to minimise the time the post is half-open.


And do I need to shut off the gas and burp the keg prior to do doing so?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

no


----------



## BKBrews

hmmmmm OK. Just had visions of the disconnect shooting off as I pull it off, as it's under pressure from the gas.

How about disconnecting the gas side? Shut it off first?


----------



## earle

No, just pull it off as well.


----------



## Digga

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Where did you get the hangy blackboard signs from?


Got them from a mate that's a CUB rep. Dunno if I like them yet. Have a few of the round things that I've painted with blackboard paint. Might switch back to them.


----------



## Rocker1986

BKBrews said:


> hmmmmm OK. Just had visions of the disconnect shooting off as I pull it off, as it's under pressure from the gas.
> 
> How about disconnecting the gas side? Shut it off first?


That won't make any difference because there's still pressure in the keg.

Anyway, as the others have said, you can remove the disconnects easily without spraying beer or having the things fly off. I did it recently to move a keg out of the way momentarily to dump some ice in my flooded font water reservoir since the only place it fits is behind the kegs. Perfectly fine, probably dripped a few drops of beer out of the disconnect but that was it.


----------



## BKBrews

Yep - dod it tonight - just held a rag under it and pulled it off. Only lost a few ml of beer. Sprayed with star San and off we go!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

After a year of grafting, searching, picking up cheap/free stuff here and there, I'm finally done with this kegerator and it has a brace of beers and a soda water carbonating for a week.

BIG thanks also to Barls for the taps - they look the goods (photo is from an old (non-overheating) Samsung and don't do it justice). He's doing these taps for anyone who wants a tap to order, so hit him up!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Nice one LRG! That setup looks clean!


----------



## mofox1

Veery pretty.

I going to have a crack at making some tap handles (at some point)... where can you get the threaded inserts from?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

mofox1 said:


> Veery pretty.
> 
> I going to have a crack at making some tap handles (at some point)... where can you get the threaded inserts from?


Honestly, I don't know. I did see some on evilbay before I got these, but barls put the inserts into the handles for me, so I didn't have to seriously look to source these.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I got mine from connor breware but their the website is down.
this is what you're after:
http://www.easykegging.com.au/shop/all-products/tap-handle-insert/
https://shop.beerbelly.com.au/tap-handle-brass-insert.html

personally I would drill the hole a bit over-size and use epoxy to hold them in place. depending on how soft the wood is and how thin the handle is at the base you could split it just threading them in. Also people tend to yank on taps way harder than necessary..

or you could go this option & epoxy them in:

https://www.bunnings.com.au/romak-3-8-zinc-plated-hex-coupler-4-pack_p1100696


----------



## Rocker1986

They do look good that's for sure. On my holidays coming up soon I want to have a go and making a couple of handles too, since there's a wood lathe here. Might even do some little hand painted "logos" of some sort for different beer styles so I know what I'm pouring.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Bunnings have some I used for white labs vial handles...


----------



## mofox1

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Bunnings have some I used for white labs vial handles...


Awesome re-use. Pics?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Thought I'd posted these before but couldn't find quickly. Here are the white labs vial tap handles. The insert is a furniture leg insert from Bunnings. Can't remember the size but there are only a couple so take your tap in to see which fits.


----------



## micbrew

shit photos nath ...they look very grainy


----------



## spog

micbrew said:


> shit photos nath ...they look very grainy


Boom tish .


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

micbrew said:


> shit photos nath ...they look very grainy


Whoa, at least let me get a HANDLE on it...

...I'll show myself the door.


----------



## BKBrews

OK Help me get my head around something.

Let's say I force carb a keg to 2.5 volumes, using 12psi over a 2 week period. Once it reaches that max volume (2.5), can I disconnect it and it will stay carbed? Or will the CO2 come out of solution? Sorry if this is glaringly obvious to most people..

I'm only asking because I am shipping my Keezer off to my parents for Christmas, so my plan is to turn off the fridge, let it settle for 48 hours, take everything out of it, transport it, let it settle for 48 hours, hook it all back up and get it going again. I wanna know whether I can transport it 3 - 4 days before Christmas just to cool again, or whether I need to try and set it up earlier to ensure its properly carbed.


----------



## BKBrews

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Thought I'd posted these before but couldn't find quickly. Here are the white labs vial tap handles. The insert is a furniture leg insert from Bunnings. Can't remember the size but there are only a couple so take your tap in to see which fits.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1477381212.341224.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1477381229.275122.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1477381240.227097.jpg


I'm super confused... My 650SS taps have the flow control facing forward - how did you get yours/why are they facing the back?


----------



## Rocker1986

BKBrews said:


> OK Help me get my head around something.
> 
> Let's say I force carb a keg to 2.5 volumes, using 12psi over a 2 week period. Once it reaches that max volume (2.5), can I disconnect it and it will stay carbed? Or will the CO2 come out of solution? Sorry if this is glaringly obvious to most people..
> 
> I'm only asking because I am shipping my Keezer off to my parents for Christmas, so my plan is to turn off the fridge, let it settle for 48 hours, take everything out of it, transport it, let it settle for 48 hours, hook it all back up and get it going again. I wanna know whether I can transport it 3 - 4 days before Christmas just to cool again, or whether I need to try and set it up earlier to ensure its properly carbed.


You can take the gas off and it will stay at the same carb level provided you don't pour a beer from it. Some of the CO2 will come out of solution when the kegs warm up, but when you chill them down again, after a couple of days they should be back to where they were originally and you can carry on as normal.


----------



## BKBrews

Thanks mate. Perfect info. Kegs will be kept cold during all of this, just not in the Keezer, so sounds like I don't need a massive turnaround.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

BKBrews said:


> OK Help me get my head around something.
> 
> Let's say I force carb a keg to 2.5 volumes, using 12psi over a 2 week period. Once it reaches that max volume (2.5), can I disconnect it and it will stay carbed? Or will the CO2 come out of solution? Sorry if this is glaringly obvious to most people..
> 
> I'm only asking because I am shipping my Keezer off to my parents for Christmas, so my plan is to turn off the fridge, let it settle for 48 hours, take everything out of it, transport it, let it settle for 48 hours, hook it all back up and get it going again. I wanna know whether I can transport it 3 - 4 days before Christmas just to cool again, or whether I need to try and set it up earlier to ensure its properly carbed.


Also been answered well, but a simple way to think of it is that you are putting a mass of CO2 into the keg, provided it is all sealed that mass of CO2, just like the beer, cannot disappear (however some very tasty kegs seem to defy this physics at my place!!). 

The balance of how much CO2 is in solution is a relationship between the temperature of the kegs and the pressure which will change depending on whatever temperature. So as stated, if you bring the keg back to the same temp is was carbed at it will be the same carbonation.



BKBrews said:


> I'm super confused... My 650SS taps have the flow control facing forward - how did you get yours/why are they facing the back?


Disassemble the flow control by unscrewing the lever, taking off the nut, screw lever back in and rotate around the other way, then remove the level, replace the nut and replace the level. Bingo.

I did this so the lever was out of the way when pouring as with thin Spiegelau glasses I was concerned someone or myself would chip the glasses on the lever. Works a treat.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Got some labels made up, and they are looking sweet! Just in time for my uber late Oktoberfest party.


----------



## Mr B

Did you take a pic of the logo prototype in red on the fridge as a concept - "Im thinking something like this......"

Hehe

Just kidding, nice work they look great. The stick on one on the fridge is a cracking idea too - Where did you get them made up?


----------



## black_labb

Just finishing my Keezer build. I had been putting off the udea for a while but we decided some extra bench space in/just outside the kitchen so I built some bench space with benefits.

The top is a 1450x600x26 thick piece from an acacia laminate board from bunnings with a tinted oil based varnish. I put a fair bit of effort into getting a reasonable finish on the top. I still plan on wet and drying it flat and bringing it to a semigloss finish once fully cured. It could be considered finished now but I want to get rid of the imperfections and brushstrokes. The idea is that the top can migrate to another chesty if this one dies. 

I used a piece of pvc to pass through the lid/top and I extended it to just below the taps. the space between the pvc and folt was insulated and sealed with foam. I've put in a font fan the lines as cool as possible. 

The gas bottle is outside the keezer and fits nicely under the overhang of the top. The gas line and power for the font fan housed in a bit of beer line filled with silicone. Grommets were used to seal the lines coming in the rear of the lid. These lines enter at the hole in the lid for the font. 

I'm not all that happy with the taps, seems that the flow restrictor mechanism is too close to the shank and hits it too early on one of the taps and doesnt open up enough when fully open. The taps were half price so I cant complain too much and took into account that I may want to replace them with something better when I bought them. Does anyone have experience with this style flow restricting taps? Are they worth persevering with? 

The chesty was sprayed with a hammer tone rattlecan which was dead easy.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Nice setup @black_labb! What brand are the taps?


----------



## black_labb

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Nice setup @black_labb! What brand are the taps?


Thanks

Taps don't have a brand which is the first flag. I've seen them in a few places online but bought them locally. Here they are > http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/beer-tap-flow-restrictor

I've got a couple kegs in there that I'll be drinking tonight. They've been carbed and cold for 12 days in the other fridge so they should be nice and ready.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

black_labb said:


> Thanks
> 
> Taps don't have a brand which is the first flag. I've seen them in a few places online but bought them locally. Here they are > http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/beer-tap-flow-restrictor
> 
> I've got a couple kegs in there that I'll be drinking tonight. They've been carbed and cold for 12 days in the other fridge so they should be nice and ready.


Thanks mate. Have an Intertap setup coming my way and was worried that's what you weren't happy with! Happy brewing and kegging


----------



## Dae Tripper

Mr B said:


> Did you take a pic of the logo prototype in red on the fridge as a concept - "Im thinking something like this......"
> 
> Hehe
> 
> Just kidding, nice work they look great. The stick on one on the fridge is a cracking idea too - Where did you get them made up?


Got them made at the Blue Shed in Singleton. They are made of trefolyte and use a tiny bit of blue tac to hold them on


----------



## Mr B

Dae Tripper said:


> Got them made at the Blue Shed in Singleton. They are made of trefolyte and use a tiny bit of blue tac to hold them on


Hehe nice, thanks. I assumed magnetic, but there you go, the magic bluetac, nice work.

Cheers

Edit: Magic is not majic


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Has anyone seen these kegs before?
I'm yet to see this in the flesh but was sent this photo today.

Brother in law has a couple of them from when he used to manage a pub back in the day.

Will hopefully inspect over the next month or so


----------



## Dae Tripper

Looks like they are aluminum. Let me know what you find out


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Yes they are aluminium. Apparently they have Pluto guns and some connections hidden away deep in the shed.
It's taken him 12 months to find this one haha


----------



## Dae Tripper

I wouldn't be very keen on aluminium touching my beer.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

No me either.
They were filled up from CUB kegs, hired out for 24hrs. For that use they'd be more than fine at the sacrifice of left over beer


----------



## contrarian

I have a similar one that I have been trying to get working but last time I tried was still having some issues with it sealing. 

I would only use it to fill off another keg and take to a party etc so wouldn't be too worried about it being aluminum.


----------



## Morrie

I'm in the process of buying a kegging set up and found some 23 L kegs from Clever Brewing. They have an invalid phone number. Just wondering if anyone has dealt with them. Need to know if this is a legitimate business.


----------



## malt junkie

Morrie said:


> I'm in the process of buying a kegging set up and found some 23 L kegs from Clever Brewing. They have an invalid phone number. Just wondering if anyone has dealt with them. Need to know if this is a legitimate business.


do you mean the site sponsor store based in Victoria? If so Martin Oc is a member here and runs the store top bloke and great service.


----------



## Clever Brewing Bloke

Morrie said:


> I'm in the process of buying a kegging set up and found some 23 L kegs from Clever Brewing. They have an invalid phone number. Just wondering if anyone has dealt with them. Need to know if this is a legitimate business.


Hi Morrie,

Clever Brewing is definitely a legit. business.

Phone number is (03) 9017 4140. If the warehouse is unattended, it diverts to my mobile. However, I'm not umbilically attached to my phone, or it might ring when I'm half way up a mountain in a mobile black spot, so just leave a message & I'll get back to you when I get the message.

FYI, we shipped the last of our current stocks of those 23L kegs on Wednesday & I'm not sure when we'll get a new supply.

Shoot us a support email from the website & we'll put your name/email on a priority-contact backorders list (ie. you get to know stuff is back in stock before anyone else does).

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Morrie

Clever Brewing Bloke said:


> Hi Morrie,
> 
> Clever Brewing is definitely a legit. business.
> 
> Phone number is (03) 9017 4140. If the warehouse is unattended, it diverts to my mobile. However, I'm not umbilically attached to my phone, or it might ring when I'm half way up a mountain in a mobile black spot, so just leave a message & I'll get back to you when I get the message.
> 
> FYI, we shipped the last of our current stocks of those 23L kegs on Wednesday & I'm not sure when we'll get a new supply.
> 
> Shoot us a support email from the website & we'll put your name/email on a priority-contact backorders list (ie. you get to know stuff is back in stock before anyone else does).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Martin


G'day Martin,
I tried your number several times and I got a telstra type response more or less stating that the number was invalid. It did not go through to any answering service. Anyway, nice to meet you on here. I'm interested in those 23 litre kegs but not if there is some uncertainty about an arrival date. "Not sure" could mean 1 week, 1 month or 1 year. If I can't get any sort of time frame I'll just buy some 19 litre ones locally. I am always hesitant to use those web based queries as I've sent many of them to businesses in the past that have never been replied to. I did send you an email directly to your email address though.

Regards,
Morrie


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Well here it is.
Could just see the bottom and it looks pretty bad. Pitted and some black score marks.


----------



## XaxisYcross

Ok, So let me get something straight here. I am one of those long time lurkers and this is my first post but it is one that I felt I need to share because I have garnered so much from this community in the way of help, ideas and inspiration even despite the fact I have never actively asked for it.

As a back-story, I live on one of those areas which is susceptible to those things that are now generally referred to as "rain events". You know, those ones where you are going calmly about your day when all of a sudden you are bombarded with about a year's worth of rain in like 5 minutes. That sort of thing. So that happened to me and we needed to replace our kitchen benchtop. Stone was the way to go and I saw my chance.
I put it to the Minister for Fun that perhaps now would be as good an opportunity as ever for me to install a tap in the bench. I love brewing, but I hate bottling, it's a good hobby for me, it saves on buying beer heaps, it's good for the environment in that it cuts down waste etc etc. Well, bugger me, she said ok. So off I went with my design phase. I already had a vague idea on how I wanted it to look and be implemented based on a post I had seen from user called donburke who I don't believe is active anymore.

For reference this was his post:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/235-kegging-setups/?p=852652

Beautiful setup, mouthwatering flooded font poking out of a recessed stone drip tray which had drainage plumbed in and some nice equipment driving it.

So I had my baseline. I didn't have enough cupboard space upstairs to be bale to put a glycol coolant system but I do have a sub floor. So I figured: Flooded font upstairs on kitchen bench, recessed drip tray with tube going from the hole in the stone to the waste outlet pipe in the kitchen sink and then beer python leading down to a keezer and glycol bath in the sub floor of the house. In the end, that is exactly how it happened. Behold!

First the collar for the keezer, small child for scale:




Done!



Insert font into new stone benchtop recess:



Drill drainage hole:



Plumb drainage tube into sink waste via silicone tube:



Set up the den of liquid pleasures:









The setup goes:
Gas from a 6kg cylinder with dual reg (one if I want to force carb down there or dispense at a different pressure);
Gas through 4-way manifold, into the keezer (tiny bit of armaflex to keep lines together and provide some air leakage protection);
Kegs in keezer at 5oC ....
Beer line out through small armaflex into an Icemaster G40 Glycol chilling system set at -2.7oC;
Beer line plus glycol send and return line exiting through Andale 4+2 32mm insulated Beer python;
Up through my sub-floor and the carcass of the cabinetry of the kitchen cupboard and into the tubing of the flooded three-tap cobra font.

To get this:



and




So there you have it. I have no skills in designing remote draw draught systems. The AHB community (albeit unwittingly!) has been my saviour here, as has a bit of YouTube here and there. The system works flawlessly. I have a 3 tap system but my keezer can store 4 kegs so I have 3 on tap and one carbing up. I have the Icemaster plugged into a WeMo power switch so I can switch it on and off from wherever I am in the world and it is on a timer so it is most definitely on when I get home from work and switches off at midnight (this can be overruled, obviously!)

It was an amazing build for me and a great achievement. I couldn't say it wasn't without its hiccups but that was all part of the fun. If anyone else out there is looking to do something similar or has any questions, I'd be more than happy to help out if I can.

Cheers and good tidings in this merry season to you all!
:beer:


----------



## Dae Tripper

Top work there! Looks awesome to boot!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Nicely done


----------



## Zorco

Struth mate, you take lurking to the extreme...

Massively excellent outcome! 

Might need a bit of a flowrate test run. You live near me I'm-a hoping..

[emoji12]

Great work with the stone too! Very nice touch!


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Amazing job there xy! Love your neat and professional work!


----------



## bevan

Epic first post! That is one awesome set up! If only I had a basement......


----------



## trevgale

Awesome setup, looks similar to what I did earlier in the year, although mine is a little more agricultural. I made a glycol system out of an air conditioner, it works well but is a little noisy when running. How noisy is the G40?

I currently have laminex benchtops with a stainless drip tray mounted on top. I will renovate the kitchen soon and will get stone benchtops. I am trying to decide whether to have the stone bench recessed or incorporate my current drip tray. With the recessed option I am worried about splashing and not having the perforated try to sit the glasses on. Do you find this and issue?


----------



## XaxisYcross

Well happy new year to you all. Thanks for the kind comments.

The Icemaster G40 is pretty quiet. Not as quiet as a fridge but quieter than one on of those old window A/C units. I don't hear it because it's under the house.



trevgale said:


> I currently have laminex benchtops with a stainless drip tray mounted on top. I will renovate the kitchen soon and will get stone benchtops. I am trying to decide whether to have the stone bench recessed or incorporate my current drip tray. With the recessed option I am worried about splashing and not having the perforated try to sit the glasses on. Do you find this and issue?


I toyed with the idea of getting a s/s insert for the recess to sit glasses on but how it turned out works fine. I don't have any issues with splashing. That said, if it is not going to be possible to incorporate a drainage hole, you would need the drip tray. Just on the recess though, my original discussions with kitchen guy revolved around a ground out recess but it turned out they could only have made it about 6mm deep and couldn't guarantee its strength. So they ended up cutting a big hole out and epoxying another slab of stone underneath. Much better idea.


----------



## goomboogo

Bravo. That is a job very well done.


----------



## trhr

XaxisYcross,

Fantastic job there and an awesome first post!
I'm currently trying vainly to resist buying some flooded fonts after drooling over your setup.

Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## JDW81

Finally got around to putting up some pictures of the newish beer fridge.

Have had the taps, kegs and fittings for six months, however my old chest freezer died, so had to wait until we got a new inside fridge.

Fits four kegs, but it's a tight squeeze.

The perlick FC taps are brilliant and the only real issue I've had is the taps heating up in the hot weather, meaning the first 100mL of beer is foam until the taps cool down. I've solved this by keeping a cup of near freezing water in the freezer, and dipping the tap in the water prior to pouring a glass.

Was ready in time for christmas.


----------



## Weizguy

XaxisYcross said:


> Well happy new year to you all. Thanks for the kind comments.
> 
> The Icemaster G40 is pretty quiet. Not as quiet as a fridge but quieter than one on of those old window A/C units. I don't hear it because it's under the house.
> </expurgated>


I have a glass door fridge under my house (under and between 2 bedrooms) and it's a noisy bastard that occasionally wakes me up. I assume your G40 is quieter than my Medisafe 381 fridge. (fits my Conical fermentor, and was very cheap).

My keezer is not in current use due to the last flood and its negative effect on floating the keezer and kegs. Not to mention the filth on my fonts. Thinking of moving the keezer to my back veranda, but need new decking timber first, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bridges

JDW81 said:


> The perlick FC taps are brilliant and the only real issue I've had is the taps heating up in the hot weather, meaning the first 100mL of beer is foam until the taps cool down. I've solved this by keeping a cup of near freezing water in the freezer, and dipping the tap in the water prior to pouring a glass.


This is brilliant and an idea I will pinch. Cheers!


----------



## capsicum

O jealous of those with space for nice big fridges inside!

When there's a will, there's a way. Here's my deluxe laundry basket and rubbish bag full of ice setup


----------



## loco88

JDW81 said:


> The perlick FC taps are brilliant and the only real issue I've had is the taps heating up in the hot weather, meaning the first 100mL of beer is foam until the taps cool down. I've solved this by keeping a cup of near freezing water in the freezer, and dipping the tap in the water prior to pouring a glass.


So simple. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rocker1986

Might try that water trick myself too. I've tried similar things of trying to wrap those ice packs around the taps but it's too cumbersome. A glass of water will fit nicely in the kegerator between the two front kegs too.


----------



## fdsaasdf

Rocker1986 said:


> Might try that water trick myself too. I've tried similar things of trying to wrap those ice packs around the taps but it's too cumbersome. A glass of water will fit nicely in the kegerator between the two front kegs too.


I find that a frozen zooper dooper fits nicely between my lines in the triple-tap kegerator font - it did a great job on those 35+ degree days last week


----------



## Rocker1986

fdsaasdf said:


> I find that a frozen zooper dooper fits nicely between my lines in the triple-tap kegerator font - it did a great job on those 35+ degree days last week


I imagine that'd be a lot easier in one of the standard type fonts. I have a flooded font on mine now so it's rather a PITA to get anything up inside it :lol:

It does seem to stay cooler inside the font without any help than the old one did though. I have a small water reservoir at the back of the kegerator that I normally pump through the font, but the pump decided to stop working a week or two ago - right after I put fuckin two full kegs in in front of it. Meh. It can stay in there doing nothing until they're emptied, then I'll have a look at it.


----------



## Peter80

Hey JDW81 have you used clear vinyl tubing to connect your beer and gas lines and if yes how have you found it works?


----------



## fdsaasdf

Rocker1986 said:


> I imagine that'd be a lot easier in one of the standard type fonts. I have a flooded font on mine now so it's rather a PITA to get anything up inside it :lol:
> 
> It does seem to stay cooler inside the font without any help than the old one did though. I have a small water reservoir at the back of the kegerator that I normally pump through the font, but the pump decided to stop working a week or two ago - right after I put fuckin two full kegs in in front of it. Meh. It can stay in there doing nothing until they're emptied, then I'll have a look at it.


That's always the way. My font fan decided to dislodge and end up in a really annoying place, but I didn't notice until I'd just loaded 3 full kegs in the fridge (which is in a corner under an ironbark slab). Some choice words were used!


----------



## Dan Pratt

capsicum said:


> O jealous of those with space for nice big fridges inside!
> 
> When there's a will, there's a way. Here's my deluxe laundry basket and rubbish bag full of ice setup


That table looks like it takes up the space 4 tap keezer. and you will still have a spot to put things


----------



## JDW81

Peter80 said:


> Hey JDW81 have you used clear vinyl tubing to connect your beer and gas lines and if yes how have you found it works?


Nah mate, it's all 5mm beer line. Just looks like clear PVC in the pictures.


----------



## yum beer

Took me 9 months of getting bit by bit, but I got there.


----------



## Tony121

Nice one, looks great!


----------



## mofox1

Finally got around to adding done fans to the keg fridge, and HOLY CRAP WHAT A DIFFERENCE IT MAKES!

First pour, it was mid 30's in the shed and what did I get? 2cm head in my tiny GABS glass.

First. Pour.

One fan at the centre rear pointing down, the other on one side directed across the shanks. Plugged into a 12v supply I built into my stc temp controller.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Nice!! I'm lucky and have a factory fan driven all fridge kegerator and don't have first pour issues at all really as the shanks stay cool enough!

Nice mod, I'm sure lots will employ this method.


----------



## btrots87

Nice, I've been having some issues with my first pour too. Already have one fan in there but not one blowing across the shanks. Might have to give it a go.


----------



## mofox1

btrots87 said:


> Nice, I've been having some issues with my first pour too. Already have one fan in there but not one blowing across the shanks. Might have to give it a go.


Yep, makes a big difference. Taps are noticeably colder now, not ice cold but obviously good enough.


----------



## lost at sea

Not sure if anyone else has done this. but anyways.....

on my KK4 i have the usual stainless font which i though was lacking a bit in the thermal insulation department, after noticing all the codensation on the outside.

so i went to clark rubber and grabbed 2 lengths of armour-flex (or what ever they call it about 5 bucks each i think) one of them the correct ID to fit inside the font snuggly and the other to fit inside the outer rubber to eliminate the excess air gap, cut them both to the correct length and pushed the smaller inside the larger (use baby powder to get em through) and cut one round piece to fit under the lid.

now when the font fan is running i get zero condensation except for the small part at the top where the shanks are, and the font is ambient temp now, meaning no cold air is escaping. 
i now seem to have next to got rid of most of the foaming issues when pouring. cheap and simple.


----------



## Kingy

I've done something similar with mine but the insulation wouldn't be as good as yours. That's a great idea [emoji106]. I remember reading somewhere that someone puts zooper doopers in there font to cool it down, that's a good idea to [emoji23]


----------



## lost at sea

Kingy said:


> I've done something similar with mine but the insulation wouldn't be as good as yours. That's a great idea [emoji106]. I remember reading somewhere that someone puts zooper doopers in there font to cool it down, that's a good idea to [emoji23]


cheers, i assume you could probably get away with just the outer armour-flex but i was already at clark rubber and didnt want to make a return trip lol. 

also if you look close in the pic you will see i only notched the top of the rubber out for the shanks, not cut the whole length down

note: i still have the issue of the taps needing to cool down but i plan on using a cup of water stored in the fridge as someone posted on another thread.


----------



## Lionman

lost at sea said:


> note: i still have the issue of the taps needing to cool down but i plan on using a cup of water stored in the fridge as someone posted on another thread.


how does this work?


----------



## lost at sea

well im yet to put the theory into practice, but i plan on leaving a large cup of water inside the door of my keggerator alongside my chilled glasses, then when going to pour my first glass stick the tap into the cup of water untill it gets close to the kegerator temp and hopefully less foaming on first pour.


----------



## peekaboo_jones

That should help LAS good thinking


----------



## Lionman

lost at sea said:


> well im yet to put the theory into practice, but i plan on leaving a large cup of water inside the door of my keggerator alongside my chilled glasses, then when going to pour my first glass stick the tap into the cup of water untill it gets close to the kegerator temp and hopefully less foaming on first pour.


I struggle to see how you can stick a tap into a cup of water? Maybe the tip, not sure that will help much. It's the shank that you really need to cool down isn't it?


----------



## Rocker1986

I've tried it on the taps on my kegerator and it can be done, you just need a rather wide mouthed cup to be able to get more of the tap into the water. I got over it pretty quickly especially since my font pump is kaput at the moment for some reason so the font isn't getting chilled as it normally would be. I'll have a look at it when the keg fridge is finally emptied of beer kegs.


----------



## citizensnips

Finally got a computer fan, can't believe I didn't do this 3 years ago. Massive difference, it's essential for any keezer!


----------



## Emjen

Hi all,

I'm planning my keezer build on a approx 140L freezer, and I'm worried about the taps getting hot on the outside of the keezer.

To combat this, I'm looking at using 8" shanks so that there is as much of the shank exposed to the cold air inside the keezer. In addition, I'm considering adding some makeshift cooling fins to the shanks on the inside of the keezer in the form of large (e.g. 70mm) washers with nuts either side, along the length of the shank inside the keezer. Im hoping that this will be enough to keep the whole shank and tap assembly (inside and out) down to a reasonable temp.

Has anyone else tried something like this? Is there a better solution?


----------



## mstrelan

That will almost definitely make it a pain to lift kegs in and out. If you go down this route I would suggest rotating the freezer so the compressor hump is on a the back instead of the side. If it's fairly square you may be able to rotate the lid and collar so the lid opens from the new front.


----------



## nosco

I dont think you necessarily neednlonger shanks but you definitely need a fan imho. 

If i could build my keezer again id put the freezer hinges on the colar and make that the lid and if possible put hinges on to the colar and the freezer lid so you can still use it. With a latch on the inside to hold it down while the colar is open. Easier to put kegs and the hoses are tucked away in the colar but you still have easy access to the taps and hoses through the top.


----------



## Rocker1986

I haven't built a keezer myself but it seems to me that it would be pretty hard to keep the taps themselves as cold on the outside as the rest of the set up on the inside. However, if you are able to keep the whole length of the line/shank cold all the way to the inside edge of the collar then you'll probably have minimal foaming issues anyway. As mentioned a fan circulating the air inside the keezer is a good idea.

I've got a kegerator with a flooded font on top of it so the taps are a good foot or more above the fridge itself and don't really have any problems with foaming. They do pour a small amount first up but it's not like half a glass worth or anything. A keezer would be a lot better than my setup in that regard so I don't think you've got much to worry about.


----------



## nosco

A pc fan or 2 works really well in cooling taps a keezer


----------



## Rocker1986

I'll bow to experience on that, not having a keezer. However if I am in a situation where I build one, I'll definitely be putting a fan or two in it.


----------



## Emjen

nosco said:


> I dont think you necessarily neednlonger shanks but you definitely need a fan imho.
> If i could build my keezer again id put the freezer hinges on the colar and make that the lid and if possible put hinges on to the colar and the freezer lid so you can still use it. With a latch on the inside to hold it down while the colar is open. Easier to put kegs and the hoses are tucked away in the colar but you still have easy access to the taps and hoses through the top.




I think this is a great idea - it's going in the build


----------



## angus_grant

nosco said:


> I dont think you necessarily neednlonger shanks but you definitely need a fan imho.
> 
> If i could build my keezer again id put the freezer hinges on the colar and make that the lid and if possible put hinges on to the colar and the freezer lid so you can still use it. With a latch on the inside to hold it down while the colar is open. Easier to put kegs and the hoses are tucked away in the colar but you still have easy access to the taps and hoses through the top.


I've built my keezer so the bottom of the lid hinge bolts into the top bolt hole of the freezer body and the top of the hinge bolts through the collar.

Lid still works, light still works,

Collar stays connected to the freezer body and the lid works as it always has.


----------



## nosco

Like this except i have a lot more beer line than this? You could put some clips in the lid to hold em.


----------



## Meddo

If you're installing a fan (you should) I highly recommend using a switch to turn the fan off when you open the lid. I used a normally-off limit switch (this one) and just attached it to the inside of the collar with double-sided tape (actually the quick-release strip from the back side of a picture hanger). Cuts power to the fan when the lid opens and prevents it from blowing all your cold air out.


----------



## Jase

Meddo said:


> If you're installing a fan (you should) I highly recommend using a switch to turn the fan off when you open the lid. I used a normally-off limit switch (this one) and just attached it to the inside of the collar with double-sided tape (actually the quick-release strip from the back side of a picture hanger). Cuts power to the fan when the lid opens and prevents it from blowing all your cold air out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keezer fan.jpg


That is impressive Meddo.

What size fan is that and how have you wired it up?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## tj2204

Meddo said:


> If you're installing a fan (you should) I highly recommend using a switch to turn the fan off when you open the lid. I used a normally-off limit switch (this one) and just attached it to the inside of the collar with double-sided tape (actually the quick-release strip from the back side of a picture hanger). Cuts power to the fan when the lid opens and prevents it from blowing all your cold air out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keezer fan.jpg


I'm going to have nightmares from looking at all those push in fittings! I can see so many potential leaks.


----------



## Meddo

tj2204 said:


> I'm going to have nightmares from looking at all those push in fittings! I can see so many potential leaks.


Ha, they're fine  Just have to make sure there's no bending pressure on them (hence using elbows instead of bending the hose) and they're sweet.


----------



## Meddo

Jase said:


> That is impressive Meddo.
> 
> What size fan is that and how have you wired it up?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jase


230mm, one of these - probably overkill but feck it, why not?  LEDs disabled BTW, they were out of stock of the non-disco version at the time 

Powered from a standard 12V/2A adapter with the end cut off, the positive runs through the normally-off pole of the limit switch so that it only turns on when the lid is lowered pushing down the switch lever arm.


----------



## Jase

Meddo said:


> 230mm, one of these - probably overkill but feck it, why not?  LEDs disabled BTW, they were out of stock of the non-disco version at the time
> 
> Powered from a standard 12V/2A adapter with the end cut off, the positive runs through the normally-off pole of the limit switch so that it only turns on when the lid is lowered pushing down the switch lever arm.


Cheers Meddo.

Is that just a standard 12v limit switch?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Meddo

I guess so, it was the first one I found through Googling that looked big enough that the vertical positioning tolerance wouldn't be so tight as to be a pain in the arse for installation. This particular switch is rated for DC 125V/0.5A so seems like plenty of room to run a 12V/0.41A fan.


----------



## nosco

Here's my setup. When the lid is down the 120cm fans fit between the shanks. No foaming at all.

Just ignore the ugly routers work. Its the result of a poorley thought out idea carried out in a hurry.


----------



## nosco

Pic


----------



## barls

nosco said:


> Pic


thats how I'm going to do my next lot of fans.


----------



## Digga

I have 1 fan mounted sideways but in the center of the freezer and the facing forward at the taps
The one facing at the taps makes 3 or so of the 7 condensate within 15mins or a beers time. I'm thinking to turn the other around so that it hits the others.


----------



## Moad

I used a reed switch on mine, lid closed fan on, lid open fan off. Works well


----------



## nhk

appliances online on ebay have free delivery and install and 15% off if anyone wants a new chesty, finishes tonight or tomorrow though, 316L on order. delivery tomorrow morning, super fast... 400 bucks delivered and installed cant be too bad to upgrade my series 2 kegerator with the round door

cant justify another kegerator at 1500 dollars


----------



## Rocker1986

Since when does a kegerator cost 1500 bucks?


----------



## koolkuna

Is it necessary to install a fan in a chesty ??


----------



## Rocker1986

A fan does provide better air circulation through it to keep the temp more even inside the whole thing.


----------



## nhk

Rocker1986 said:


> Since when does a kegerator cost 1500 bucks?


3 tap stainless intertap is 680, gas bottle 220, 3 kegs 75 each, hose, fittings, plus delivery equals 1400 via cheaky peak and 1450 via kegking

if that answers your question - here is cheaky peak with cheap shipping but perlick flow control taps - and a small gas bottle

Triple Tap Kegerator with Flow control Perlicks 1.00 $ 830.00 10% $ 830.00 
19L Brand new Kegs 3.00 $ 130.00 10% $ 390.00 
Tap Spanner (Included) 1.00 $ - 10% $ - 
Carbonation/cleaning cap 1.00 $ 13.00 10% $ 13.00 
2.6kg Gas Bottle 1.00 $ 150.00 10% $ 150.00 
Premium Regulator (Included) 1.00 $ - 10% $ - 
Disconnect Beer barb 3.00 $ 6.90 10% $ 20.70 
Disconnect gas barb 3.00 $ 6.90 10% $ 20.70 
Beer and Gas Line 3.00 $ - 10% $ - 
Shipping 1.00 $ 45.00 10% $ 45.00 
10% $ - 


Subtotal $ 1,469.40 
TOTAL AUD $ 1,469.40


----------



## Rocker1986

Yes if you include all the fittings and taps and shit it will be more but if you've already got a kegerator then it seems logical that you'd already have all the taps etc. as well so you'd only need to buy the unit by itself unless of course it will be a second keg fridge running in parallel with an existing one. You'd still have to buy taps and all the other paraphernalia for it as well though which would still add up.


----------



## laxation

I bought a small fan, probably about 50mm for my keezer (210l chest)

Would that be big enough?


----------



## Dae Tripper

Hope you mean 50mm


----------



## mstrelan

Has anyone had mold grow on their wooden collars? Since installing a fan I've seen noticeable condensation on the collar, and after the recent humid weeks in Brisbane it's developed some mold spots. Any tips on removal and prevention?


----------



## earle

Is the mold on the inside or outside of the collar?


----------



## laxation

Dae Tripper said:


> Hope you mean 50mm


yes h34r:


----------



## Dae Tripper

laxation said:


> yes h34r:


LOL. That size will be fine.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

mstrelan said:


> Has anyone had mold grow on their wooden collars? Since installing a fan I've seen noticeable condensation on the collar, and after the recent humid weeks in Brisbane it's developed some mold spots. Any tips on removal and prevention?


Wipe down with bleach from a spray bottle.
Regarding prevention, anywhere there's moisture, you're gunna have issues.

It's all about house keeping unfortunately.


----------



## breakbeer

Finally (almost) finished my Keezer build. I just need to buy one more Perlick tap, sort out the top of the lid (gonna set something in Epoxy resin) & get some sweet tap handles


----------



## Bridges

H0U5ECAT said:


> Wipe down with bleach from a spray bottle.
> Regarding prevention, anywhere there's moisture, you're gunna have issues.
> 
> It's all about house keeping unfortunately.


Bleach doesn't kill mould, just changes it's colour. Read this. Pretty sure I've put this up here before.


----------



## laxation

breakbeer said:


> Finally (almost) finished my Keezer build.


That is a sweet drip tray!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

mofox1 said:


> Finally got around to adding done fans to the keg fridge, and HOLY CRAP WHAT A DIFFERENCE IT MAKES!
> 
> First pour, it was mid 30's in the shed and what did I get? 2cm head in my tiny GABS glass.
> 
> First. Pour.
> 
> One fan at the centre rear pointing down, the other on one side directed across the shanks. Plugged into a 12v supply I built into my stc temp controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1485687338360.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 1485687374965.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 1485687395285.jpg


Hey m0f0x, out of curiosity, have you taped the STC temp probe to the wall of your keezer? Doesn't that increase cycling as with my infrared temp gun I've measured the wall temp to be say -20C when the compressor is running to keep the kegs inside at 4C. So wouldn't that mean yours is turning off prematurely and not allowing that natural convection to occur to keep the lot cold?


----------



## nosco

I read somewhere that taping the probe to the side of a full can of your least favorite drink is the best way. It gives you a good medium between having the temp reading ambient and having it in some water. Havnt tried it though.


----------



## Kingy

I drilled a hole through the lid of a wine bottle and filled with starsan then popped the probe in. Works great [emoji106]


----------



## mofox1

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hey m0f0x, out of curiosity, have you taped the STC temp probe to the wall of your keezer? Doesn't that increase cycling as with my infrared temp gun I've measured the wall temp to be say -20C when the compressor is running to keep the kegs inside at 4C. So wouldn't that mean yours is turning off prematurely and not allowing that natural convection to occur to keep the lot cold?


I may or may not have put a piece of foam between the probe and wall... can't recall. That low down there are no coils behind the wall anyway, and with the fans I'm not relying on convection.

Holds temp well enough that I haven't measured the cycle times... The one time I did try, I gave up because it was taking too long. Also have a largish hysteresis (0.8 )...

I do occasionally use my keezer to crash chill a fermenter (while there are still kegs in it), so I'd imagine it probably cycles more than necessary to do that. But on the other hand it also won't freeze my beer lines.


----------



## Matplat

Morning all,

Considering the search engine is rooted, and I'm unwilling to read 200 pages that started almost 15 years ago, I apologise if this has been mentioned before.

I'm looking at upgrading from a single pluto gun to a pair of taps, and came across these on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FLOW-CON...%3Af64ed37d15c0ab14de9a36f6ffff3a61%7Ciid%3A1

Just wondering if anyone has used them and if it was a fail or moderate success? No they're not stainless, but neither is my pluto gun and that seems to work fine.

If it pours beer when you want it to, and doesn't leak....


----------



## labels

Matplat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Considering the search engine is rooted, and I'm unwilling to read 200 pages that started almost 15 years ago, I apologise if this has been mentioned before.
> 
> I'm looking at upgrading from a single pluto gun to a pair of taps, and came across these on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FLOW-CONTROL-LONG-SHANK-DRAFT-TAP-HOME-BREW-BEER-FRIDGE-MOUNT-KEGERATOR-ESKY/292157235299?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=5a7e4d1663f04d419abd2c9590e79ee9&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=162099332360&_trkparms=pageci%3A7ab61349-5d27-11e7-b8e3-74dbd1800491%7Cparentrq%3Af64ed37d15c0ab14de9a36f6ffff3a61%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has used them and if it was a fail or moderate success? No they're not stainless, but neither is my pluto gun and that seems to work fine.
> 
> If it pours beer when you want it to, and doesn't leak....



They're okay but not stunning. I find the flow control device a nuisance but you can easily remove it. I only put it for stouts which I under carbonate and force through the tap at high pressure with the flow control set at fairly restrictive.

They are a rear sealing tap so hygiene is not so good and they need taking apart and cleaning regularly. If you spray starsan up the spout when you have finished for the day and put a plastic seal over the tap end they don't need cleaning so often. For seals, go to Bunnings plumbing section where they keep the copper coils, you will often find little yellow soft plastic seals on the floor which have come off the ends of the copper coils. I'm sure they just get swept up and thrown away but they sure make good tap seals.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Personally wouldn't go flow control. There are better options out there for the price too.


----------



## abyss

Matplat
You get what you pay for and they look cheap.
I'm very happy with my SS 8022 Intertaps.


----------



## malt junkie

Build it once build it right, ..... yeah from the guy on his third (or fourth) keggerator/kezzer! Buy the best quality taps you can, some andale florytes have been floating about the forum(if you want second hand) and are a top quality commercial tap, that have been around for eons. If going perlics or intertaps go SS. Flow control is up to you though does make balancing too easy.

Most guys with Andales love them and would never switch to anything else.


----------



## Matplat

malt junkie said:


> Build it once build it right, ..... yeah from the guy on his third (or fourth) keggerator/kezzer! Buy the best quality taps you can, some andale florytes have been floating about the forum(if you want second hand) and are a top quality commercial tap, that have been around for eons. If going perlics or intertaps go SS. Flow control is up to you though does make balancing too easy.
> 
> Most guys with Andales love them and would never switch to anything else.



Yeah, I've definitely suffered from being tempted to buy cheap versions before.... will probably go for intertaps... why does SS get the popular vote? apart from the bling factor, and being able to clean in caustic, I don't see much advantage?


----------



## Rambo

I think hoppy days have a sale on intertaps at the moment too. May be a June sale so get in quick.


----------



## Pnutapper

Matplat said:


> Yeah, I've definitely suffered from being tempted to buy cheap versions before.... will probably go for intertaps... why does SS get the popular vote? apart from the bling factor, and being able to clean in caustic, I don't see much advantage?


Anything carbonated will suffer chemical attack from brass. The higher the carbonation, the higher the attack. This is why Post Mix companies will not use any brass in their systems that come into contact with the soda. Some techs say the soda actually becomes toxic. (800 kPa) Commercial beer systems will pick up a flavour taint. (240 - 420 kPa) Domestic beer systems that run at just over equilibrium or slightly higher will not pick up noticeable flavour taint to the untrained palate - but it is there


----------



## Matplat

So I might demonstrate my limited knowledge of material science here, but doesn't the chrome coating get in the way? @Pnutapper


----------



## n87

Matplat said:


> So I might demonstrate my limited knowledge of material science here, but doesn't the chrome coating get in the way? @Pnutapper



All the Chrome plated Brass i have seen, the chrome is for prettiness, and doesnt really fully coat the inside.


----------



## Pnutapper

Matplat said:


> So I might demonstrate my limited knowledge of material science here, but doesn't the chrome coating get in the way? @Pnutapper


Beer is quite corrosive, and will wear the chrome away over time.







n87 is also correct in what he says. It is quite common to see internals partially or completely uncoated.

EDIT to add: @Matplat 

You may find this article interesting. This discussion is addressed toward the end of the page.

http://soda-dispensers.com/tdever/p4.html


----------



## Dae Tripper

Not going Stainless over brass for a few bucks is like rooting someone with aids and saying you wont get it too.


----------



## Lowlyf

Matplat said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Considering the search engine is rooted, and I'm unwilling to read 200 pages that started almost 15 years ago, I apologise if this has been mentioned before.
> 
> I'm looking at upgrading from a single pluto gun to a pair of taps, and came across these on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FLOW-CON...%3Af64ed37d15c0ab14de9a36f6ffff3a61%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has used them and if it was a fail or moderate success? No they're not stainless, but neither is my pluto gun and that seems to work fine.
> 
> If it pours beer when you want it to, and doesn't leak....



How much for your Pluto gun?


----------



## Haciluku

Hi Folks,

My old chesty just died yesterday, so I am in the market for a new one. Any recommendation for fitting 4 kegs?


----------



## Binen

laxation said:


> That is a sweet drip tray!





Bridges said:


> Bleach doesn't kill mould, just changes it's colour. Read this. Pretty sure I've put this up here before.



cfd


----------



## lfc_ozzie

Hi guys,

Looking at getting into kegging, already have a chest freezer I can use for now, found this on eBay https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302342381651 is it a decent start? All I would need is a co2 tank.

Cheers


----------



## abyss

I'd be more inclined to build a collar and use a proper tap or two.
Opening and closing the door is not the go mate in my eyes.


----------



## lfc_ozzie

That is my eventual plan when i get some more funds as im going to be currently using the fermentation freezer until i can get more funds and get a second freezer or cheap fridge for fermentation.


----------



## abyss

lfc_ozzie said:


> That is my eventual plan when i get some more funds as im going to be currently using the fermentation freezer until i can get more funds and get a second freezer or cheap fridge for fermentation.


Fair enough it looks to be a reasonable price.
I would use two of those clamps on each fitting.
Please send some photos when you get it sorted.


----------



## fdsaasdf

lfc_ozzie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking at getting into kegging, already have a chest freezer I can use for now, found this on eBay https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302342381651 is it a decent start? All I would need is a co2 tank.
> 
> Cheers


I strongly recommend skipping a pluto gun and going straight for taps in the fridge. If you aren't prepared to do this yet, $5 plastic picnic taps tend to pour better than pluto guns in my experience.


----------



## lfc_ozzie

After checking out the photos on the eBay listing more closely and not getting any communication back on some questions, I've decided just to buy my stuff from keg king instead and just get 2 second hand ball lock kegs, costed up and its practically the same price, just means i will use their reg instead of the micromatic one.


----------



## Coodgee

fdsaasdf said:


> I strongly recommend skipping a pluto gun and going straight for taps in the fridge. If you aren't prepared to do this yet, $5 plastic picnic taps tend to pour better than pluto guns in my experience.



I agree there's nothing like a pluto gun that won't seal shut properly after opening - it turns into a water (beer) pistol causing a stream of beer that can reach 10 metres away!


----------



## Mardoo

My pluto gun was fantastic, never a drip. Then I cleaned it, goddamit! I just can't get it back to that no-drip sweet spot. It HAS encouraged me to pull my finger out on my multi-tap build though. 

Might try the picnic taps in the meantime.


----------



## technobabble66

So THAT'S why midnight brew sold me those Pluto guns...
[emoji57]


----------



## Pnutapper

As with so many things in this hobby, you get what you pay for with pluto guns. If you are paying less than $80 for a new one, you are asking for trouble. (Well, I am speaking from my own experience here. Never seen anything cheaper that was worth buying. Sure... you can go and get one of those $25 ones from Keg King, but you will likely be replacing it every year.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

My andale Pluto is the best pour I get. Better than my 650ss perlicks, the brumby I had before that and the plastic picnic ones I use on a camping setup with mates. Highly recommended, however I've never taken it apart to clean, only run PBW through it to clean. Madhu I'm now scared to take it apart LOL


----------



## Mardoo

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> My andale Pluto is the best pour I get. Better than my 650ss perlicks, the brumby I had before that and the plastic picnic ones I use on a camping setup with mates. Highly recommended, however I've never taken it apart to clean, only run PBW through it to clean. Madhu I'm now scared to take it apart LOL


DO. NOT!


----------



## Pnutapper

Mardoo said:


> DO. NOT!


If you are ever in the inner Northern suburbs, give me a shout - I will repair it for you if you like.


----------



## Mardoo

THANKS! I miss my functioning pluto. Worked really, really well.


----------



## Pnutapper

Mardoo said:


> THANKS! I miss my functioning pluto. Worked really, really well.


I am not kidding... I have never met a Pluto that couldn't be set back on the right path! (Assuming it isn't one out of the toy box.) Wouldn't cost you a cent. I still have a few dozen kits in the shed that will probably last me until well after I fall off this perch I sit on.


----------



## malt junkie

Pnutapper said:


> I am not kidding... I have never met a Pluto that couldn't be set back on the right path! (Assuming it isn't one out of the toy box.) Wouldn't cost you a cent. I still have a few dozen kits in the shed that will probably last me until well after I fall off this perch I sit on.


Invest in a bar stool, perches are so 80's.


----------



## lfc_ozzie

My two Kegs arrived, one was great, posts, lid were in good condition and an easy clean, other crappy lid and cleaning has been a pain. Have soaked it twice now with PBW as it had black mold growing in it  But they say third times a charm haha. Will post some pics once i get the keezer built


----------



## Mr Ed

Hey all, im looking at getting a cheap kegging setup. Trying to keep it around the $500 mark. I have a fridge & temp controller I can use. Having done a bit of reading I cant make my mind up how 'essential' good taps and regs are. Im happy to buy a simple setup now and upgrade bits later, but what I dont want to do is spend money on a POS setup that just turns all my beer to foam in the midst of me accepting that I need better equipment.

I think getting a 2 tap setup is gonna make the most sense for my circumstances. Ive found a few options and very interested to hear the thoughts of you learned foke 

This seems to tick boxes, but I dont know about the taps or regs
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Homebrew...211256?hash=item58e5202578:g:fAkAAOSwcUBYKjh3

Or spend a little more and get this supposedly higher quality stuff, plus a 2nd tap add on??
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRO-BALL...957903?hash=item1a2d960c0f:g:ucYAAOSwaEhZN2qP
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PREMIUM-...721438?hash=item4407af8c9e:g:JHAAAOSwZVlXnqcv

Or any other good options?

Ive been keeping eye out for 2nd hand setups on gumtree/etc but not much luck (havent been looking long though)


----------



## Pnutapper

Mr Ed said:


> Hey all, im looking at getting a cheap kegging setup. Trying to keep it around the $500 mark. I have a fridge & temp controller I can use. Having done a bit of reading I cant make my mind up how 'essential' good taps and regs are. Im happy to buy a simple setup now and upgrade bits later, but what I dont want to do is spend money on a POS setup that just turns all my beer to foam in the midst of me accepting that I need better equipment.
> 
> I think getting a 2 tap setup is gonna make the most sense for my circumstances. Ive found a few options and very interested to hear the thoughts of you learned foke
> 
> This seems to tick boxes, but I dont know about the taps or regs
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Homebrew...211256?hash=item58e5202578:g:fAkAAOSwcUBYKjh3
> 
> Or spend a little more and get this supposedly higher quality stuff, plus a 2nd tap add on??
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRO-BALL...957903?hash=item1a2d960c0f:g:ucYAAOSwaEhZN2qP
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PREMIUM-...721438?hash=item4407af8c9e:g:JHAAAOSwZVlXnqcv
> 
> Or any other good options?
> 
> Ive been keeping eye out for 2nd hand setups on gumtree/etc but not much luck (havent been looking long though)



The taps in all 3 examples are chrome plated brass. Brass is a sworn enemy of beer.


----------



## Mr Ed

Oh ok, cheers for that


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Quick question for all you experts:

Have beer in 2 kegs. Is pouring out really really slowly, or virtually not at all.

Kegs have pressure (quick PRV check), and the reg (3 month old micromatic) shows positive pressure from the bottle and to the kegs themselves.

Is it likely a diptube issue? Some gunge has happened to get into 2 of my kegs?

Or is it likely the taps are sticking because they're due to be cleaned? (one was also the picnic tap, could be gungy?)


----------



## homebrewnewb

thats my issue 9/10 times. cleaned one out last weekend.
yeast floc is ususally okay but hop biddies have ruined my flow on more than one occasion.

disclaimer: not expert

i have had dud carb caps before too, they are a pain, but not sure how/what you are dispensing into or from.

good luck de-gassing your keg, fun times, not.

both kegs are stuck you say? do they both have the same brew?


----------



## Lethaldog

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Quick question for all you experts:
> 
> Have beer in 2 kegs. Is pouring out really really slowly, or virtually not at all.
> 
> Kegs have pressure (quick PRV check), and the reg (3 month old micromatic) shows positive pressure from the bottle and to the kegs themselves.
> 
> Is it likely a diptube issue? Some gunge has happened to get into 2 of my kegs?
> 
> Or is it likely the taps are sticking because they're due to be cleaned? (one was also the picnic tap, could be gungy?)



I had a keg do this a while back, was a porter and I'd just replaced the poppets and seals etc, was actually the poppet valve and spring that got clogged up so I had to unscrew it and give it a clean! When I say clogged it took **** all to block it because it was new and tightly sealed I guess idk but a clean did the job and no probs since, unlikely you would clog a dip tube unless your kegging mud [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Close, WLP004? 

Thanks Lethaldog. I don't put so much beer through my stuff that it has yet needed a clean but remember reading something here on it.

I've got to go away, so I'll pull it all out when I get back.


----------



## malt junkie

Mr Ed said:


> Oh ok, cheers for that


Just note there's cheap chrome plating, and there's Andale (a lot of their gear is plated, but will last years of hard service if cleaned and treated properly) like most things brewing you do get what you pay for.


----------



## malt junkie

Well it's getting there, getting the timber top today.





Needs a few more coats.




Quick mock up. Might be done by xmas.


----------



## homebrewnewb

blurry AF MJ, but woof!
hope that was your shaky hand and not from your POV from too many 's


----------



## Pnutapper

Nice taps mate.


----------



## Digga

Couple of upgrades to the keg fridge.


----------



## Digga

Running the Pnutapper 3 reg board. Just need to get off the arse and get the splitter for the 2 high pressure lines and get the 3rd reg working. Is great for rock and roll carbing and keeping my 8+ kegs carbed at there correct pressures!

And the taps he sent to finish off the 'All most full flowryte tap bank. The battle looms to be running 7 different styles at the same time all the time.

Thanks again for the gratasism and sending all the extra bits and peices.

Looking good!


----------



## malt junkie

Nice work! I see a brew rig and fermentation chamber upgrade in your future


----------



## Brewnicorn

Well... I'm borderline embarrassed to post, but baby steps putting a kegging arrangement together. [emoji3] Kegged beer started for me today. With apologies to site sponsors (I got some nice gifts), my next keg order is coming soon, and I've lined up proper gas. I'll be back to this thread. [emoji3] 










Exciting times. TGIF.


----------



## gezzanet

Digga. Great bank of florytes and connects. I'm using the same. Ultra reliable.


----------



## Hangover68

Brewnicorn said:


> Well... I'm borderline embarrassed to post, but baby steps putting a kegging arrangement together. [emoji3] Kegged beer started for me today. With apologies to site sponsors (I got some nice gifts), my next keg order is coming soon, and I've lined up proper gas. I'll be back to this thread. [emoji3]
> View attachment 107745
> 
> 
> View attachment 107746
> 
> 
> Exciting times. TGIF.



I'm 1 step behind you and as you said, baby steps.


----------



## Hangover68

Hangover68 said:


> I'm 1 step behind you and as you said, baby steps.



OK , just like baldric I had a cunning plan.
Moved the spare bar fridge over near the BBQ , cleaned it out put my mini keg and a few bottles in it. Now I'm thinking I might add a tap to the fridge [emoji106] .


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Good work guys.
I've got two 5L mini kegs but they work great, easily fit in my bar fridge.
Will be getting a couple of 19Ls and daisy chaining them to the 5L jobbies.
Will this work ok?


----------



## Digga

malt junkie said:


> Nice work! I see a brew rig and fermentation chamber upgrade in your future


Hahaha yeah! I don't yet AG just kits and spec grains hops and stuff.

Making good beer out of it. Have another 3 tap keezer in my office at work! That keeps the 50 odd blokes at work happy Friday arvo's. And Wednesday arvo's! Hahahaha.

With 2 young ones and 2 project cars to get back up, running and on the road I don't have enough time for a brew day unless I could get 150L to 200L in a day out of a system. Generally spend a couple of hours and brew 100L to 200L and everyone is happy including the Mrs! And all this is in temp controlled fermentation chambers. So I think I'm set for now....

But am i?? Won't be long and something will be NEEDED in the shed!


----------



## koshari

my faux copper tap tower waiting for the 2nd tap....












Tower



__ koshari
__ 17/11/17



faux copper beer tap tower


----------



## koshari

Digga said:


> Won't be long and something will be NEEDED in the Brewery!


fixed that for ya.


----------



## Digga

Yeah getting that way mate @koshari


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Just finished mine. Flat black enamel paint, finger jointed merbau collar, 3x Celli, 3x intertap. Handles made from a couple of sticks found on the ground. Freezer is a Haier 519L, can fit 11 kegs on the floor but will be sticking with less than 8 I think.


----------



## laxation

those handles look amazing! great idea and nice finishing job on them


----------



## Liam_snorkel

cheers buddy. It's pretty easy to do, just rout out the bottom with a 16mm (I think?) bit, and araldite in a 3/8" coupler (they're about $1 each at bunnings), and then a quick spray with all in one stain & varnish.


----------



## evoo4u

Nice job! But it instantly reminded me of this:


----------



## earle

Liam_snorkel said:


> cheers buddy. It's pretty easy to do, just rout out the bottom with a 16mm (I think?) bit, and araldite in a 3/8" coupler (they're about $1 each at bunnings), and then a quick spray with all in one stain & varnish.


Looks great Liam. Have you got a photo or link to the couplers?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

earle said:


> Looks great Liam. Have you got a photo or link to the couplers?


yep, these ones. You'll find them in the section with nuts & bolts.
https://www.bunnings.com.au/pinnacle-3-8-zinc-coupler-8-pack_p1101064


----------



## laxation

Finally got around to putting this all together.
Super happy with how it turned out. Tassy Blackwood for the collar, 4 taps going, room for one spare keg to swap over/lager, and a soda water tap.

Not sure yet if I'll insulate the wood on the inside - probably will eventually, but for now it's running a treat!
Will probably end up trimming the handles as well, but thought I'd try them long to start with to see how it looked


----------



## peekaboo_jones

That's awesome Laxation!!! I really like the Tassie blackwood and tap handles. 
I've actually got the same chest freezer full of frozen foodstuff.
Where do you keep your co2 and the temp control electricals?


----------



## laxation

The Co2 is sitting right behind it. The Temp control is inside the jug on the right (when I get around to it I'm moving it to that wine bottle so I can use the jug again) and it comes out the back. You can see the controller lying on the floor there

I'm super happy with how the taps turned out - they came from this bit of wood


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Excellent, gotta love recycled Aussie timber. I've got access to some nice redgum from the barmah forest in nsw. Might do similar!


----------



## fdsaasdf

Nice work laxation. I made my entire bar top out of some discarded timber found at a sawmill that cost me the price of fuel to drive out. When they took over the joint they were learning to cut ironbark slabs on a new portable setup and ended up with some that were 3in thick tapering to 1.5in so no good for sale. They sat in a pile for 5 years before I picked up a few with a plan to make workbenches. Of course, as soon as I started to work with the timber I realised how beautiful it was and after about 30hrs hand-planing, sanding and estapol'ing I ended up with a bar and a couple of small serving tables that look nicer than any other furniture I own!


----------



## brewgasm

Hi everyone, New here check out my beer line. Thoughts?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Looks alright to me, though I am no expert on kegging set ups.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Can't think of any issues, just wondering what the advantages are?


----------



## brewgasm

Fro-Daddy said:


> Can't think of any issues, just wondering what the advantages are?


I only did it to one line to see if it could be done. It works great and the advantage for me so far has been the speed and ease of transferring beer to a party keg, mini keg and the a bottle through the counter pressure filler/carbonation cap. Works for because I like to take my beer with me instead of buying beer. Other less significant advantages could be the ability to remove the line when not in use, change out lines (longer, shorter) or if I had a dedicated line for say ginger beer. It could have potential benefit with clean and sanitise.

The obvious disadvantage is the cost but I have not seen any change in flow because I haven't run two taps side by side yet


----------



## kierent

Maybe easier to clean? Looks good though


----------



## brewgasm

kierent said:


> Maybe easier to clean? Looks good though


I could swap the ends around and get some sort of conterflow cleaning happening


----------



## Coalminer

Is the fitting on the shank commercially available?


----------



## brewgasm

Coalminer said:


> Is the fitting on the shank commercially available?


Sure are, they are listed as LIQUID BALL LOCK POST WITH 5/8INCH THREAD

Intended for use with commercial keg couplers to replace the barb fitting with ball lock posts so you can tap commercial kegs without changing homebrew fittings.


----------



## munta

Hi not sure if this is the right place to ask, I'm moving from bottling to kegs. Got 19 litre corny kegs. Probably just using a party tap or Pluto gun I think it's called. Want advice or link to article. Best brand co2 regulator to get? Like keg king, mangrove jack, micromatic?? Or any cheaper version off eBay do the same job? Thanks for your advice


----------



## meathead

I’ve had no probs with kk 
Make sure you use plenty of beer line say 3 meters
Go for the skinnyist one u can
Then u can serve at carb pressure say 12psi


----------



## munta

Thanks mate just ordered KK one just wanted to hear from someone who had used any of them. Looking forward to getting it all set up now


----------



## brewgasm

I got a micromatic and a kk. Both great, I have a slight preference for the micromatic but the knob on the kk wins as far as ease of use goes


----------



## brewgasm

munta said:


> Hi not sure if this is the right place to ask, I'm moving from bottling to kegs. Got 19 litre corny kegs. Probably just using a party tap or Pluto gun I think it's called. Want advice or link to article. Best brand co2 regulator to get? Like keg king, mangrove jack, micromatic?? Or any cheaper version off eBay do the same job? Thanks for your advice


Pluto gun is great for a start, I use one on my mobile set up.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge

This is what I have so far, there is room for one more keg in the fridge and one more tap but I will have to put the gas bottle on the shelf and I like to use that space for bottled beers and glasses.


----------



## lobo

Few months ago I got around to doing up my Keezer ive had for about 5 years. Tassie oak floorboards, galv mini orb. Double font will be eventually flooded.


----------



## Ben Davies

lobo said:


> Few months ago I got around to doing up my Keezer ive had for about 5 years. Tassie oak floorboards, galv mini orb. Double font will be eventually flooded.View attachment 112281
> View attachment 112282
> View attachment 112283


Bloody beautifull! Its on castors too so youcan move it if need be? You can obviously drill through freezer lid without any probs too. Will have to have a go at this...


----------



## Schikitar

lobo said:


> Tassie oak floorboards, galv mini orb.


That looks great lobo, don't show that to my wife! My white fridge with some taps hanging out of it is nowhere near as impressive, I need to come up with a way to dress it up!


----------



## MetalRooster

lobo said:


> Few months ago I got around to doing up my Keezer ive had for about 5 years. Tassie oak floorboards, galv mini orb. Double font will be eventually flooded.



Looks great - I was thinking mini orb myself, did you just use a continuous sheet, or separate sections for each side? (can't tell from the pic). Also how did you attach the mini orb to the freezer?


----------



## Stokesy

G'day everyone, im Stokesy and im new to brewing, this is my setup so far. Still got a bit of work to do in the coolroom. I had to make the stainless tap extension to go through the wall of the coolroom, i also made easy clean and fill kegs. Beer up


----------



## peterlonz

The OP says he sometimes fits a 45 litre keg AND a 19 litre in his kitchen frig.
God alone knows how he gets that in his frig (fork hoist maybe, or maybe he supervises his wife)! 
I have a bit of a struggle fitting 4 kegs in my frig which looks to be about the same size.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

MetalRooster said:


> Looks great - I was thinking mini orb myself, did you just use a continuous sheet, or separate sections for each side? (can't tell from the pic). Also how did you attach the mini orb to the freezer?



The mini-orb can look good but just wanted to remind you guys that it's important to make sure you work out what type of radiators/condenser your fridge has and do not cover this up. We frequently see customers who clad fridges in wood, metal or some other sheeting and it significantly reduces the fridges ability to dissipate heat. 

Also I was just looking at the one of the previous posts and just wanted to higlight something. If you use these fittings on the back of the tap shanks:
https://www.kegland.com.au/liquid-ball-lock-post-with-5-8-bsp-thread.html
Yes it does make it easy to fit the ball lock posts and connect/disconnect the beer lines. One small word of warning on this is that the way the ball lock posts have been designed with a poppet and spring they do sometimes introduce a bit of turbulance. Now if you have the poppet and spring further up stream where you have higher pressures (due to your line resistance) then you will have no problem at all. With that said if you put the same poppet and spring close to your tap end where the head pressures are close to 0 then this is when foaming can start to be an issue. If you have very cold beer and well balanced system you will probably be fine but if you start putting these fittings on your tap shanks are are getting foaming issues then I would remove them.

Sorry, dont want to be negative but just wanted to flag a couple potential issues. The kegerators and bar's look awesome guys. We should probably run a competition every year for the best kegerator setup.

If you want an easy way to remove your beer line from the tap shank then these are a much cheaper option:
https://www.kegland.com.au/duotight-8mm-push-in-to-5-8-to-suit-keg-couplers-and-tap-shanks.html
They cost much less too.


----------



## sp0rk

Didn't there used to be a rule here that retailers had to stick to their own threads to flog their wares?


----------



## sp0rk

Actually yes, it was outlined here and acknowledged...
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/single-vessel-brewing-robobrew-35l-gen-3.97599/#post-1503108


----------



## KegLand-com-au

Stokesy said:


> G'day everyone, im Stokesy and im new to brewing, this is my setup so far. Still got a bit of work to do in the coolroom. I had to make the stainless tap extension to go through the wall of the coolroom, i also made easy clean and fill kegs. Beer upView attachment 113634
> View attachment 113636
> View attachment 113637
> View attachment 113638
> View attachment 113639
> View attachment 113640
> View attachment 113641



Where did you purchase the shank extension? It's hard to find 5/8inch all thread.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

sp0rk said:


> Actually yes, it was outlined here and acknowledged...
> https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/single-vessel-brewing-robobrew-35l-gen-3.97599/#post-1503108



Hello sap0rk. We were under the impression that sponsors were able to comment on any thread they like provided that it was relevant to the subject on the thread.

In addition to this we raised the question with a number of forum members and it appeared to us that the forum members were of the opinion that as long as the information was accurate and informative then they were not fussed if it came from a sponsor or a member of the public.

What does seem to be against the rules is certain forum members who are actually retailers but then commenting under alias profiles. We have noticed that this seems to be happening quite a bit recently.

At the end of the day we believe a healthy vibrant forum should involve processionals in the industry, domestic customers, and a broad range of members that bring different views to the table. You will always have some forum members that will have a motive to actually sell product or influence the public in one direction. One way to try and address this issue is to make sure all retailers are shown as being retailers. We have tried to make our profile clearly say "KegLand" for this reason and in many posts that we have maid we also specifically say "we have some bias as we sell the products".


----------



## sp0rk

What I find is you insert your products where ever possible and it seems like a blatant disregard for the rules
Don't even try the "wahhhh other people do it too" excuse, just man up and accept it
This forum seems to have completely gone down the toilet of late...


Going back and re-reading what a moderator posted


> I'm seeing KegLand jumping in all over the forum in an attempt to gain visibility, where KegKing remained like the other sponsors.. paid and within the boundaries.


To which you acknowledged the fact and feigned ignorance, then continued to refine the point with WEAL
Don't play coy here


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Wonder of this is the reason refusal was given in regards to advertising on the other site?


----------



## Stokesy

KegLand-com-au said:


> Where did you purchase the shank extension? It's hard to find 5/8inch all thread.


G'day mate, i made the shank extension myself out of 1" stainless shaft, bored the whole way through to 5/16" and then i got a mate to screw cut the internal and external threads which are 7/8" unf. I kept everything in imperial measurement as that is what the tap is.


----------



## altone

KegLand-com-au said:


> Hello sap0rk. We were under the impression that sponsors were able to comment on any thread they like provided that it was relevant to the subject on the thread.
> 
> In addition to this we raised the question with a number of forum members and it appeared to us that the forum members were of the opinion that as long as the information was accurate and informative then they were not fussed if it came from a sponsor or a member of the public.
> 
> What does seem to be against the rules is certain forum members who are actually retailers but then commenting under alias profiles. We have noticed that this seems to be happening quite a bit recently.
> 
> At the end of the day we believe a healthy vibrant forum should involve processionals in the industry, domestic customers, and a broad range of members that bring different views to the table. You will always have some forum members that will have a motive to actually sell product or influence the public in one direction. One way to try and address this issue is to make sure all retailers are shown as being retailers. We have tried to make our profile clearly say "KegLand" for this reason and in many posts that we have maid we also specifically say "we have some bias as we sell the products".



If it was a blatant ad with no content then I see why people would complain. 
But an answer to a question with a link to the suppliers products I don't see as a major issue.

Just a member though not a moderator or anything.


----------



## sp0rk

altone said:


> If it was a blatant ad with no content then I see why people would complain.
> But an answer to a question with a link to the suppliers products I don't see as a major issue.
> 
> Just a member though not a moderator or anything.


Maybe like here
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/sterilizing.98748/page-2#post-1518932

They dug up another OLD thread just to post a video highlighting their wares
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/cleaning-and-sterilising.15680/

And here (I feel this is still inserting their product, even if it is asking for a comparison)
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/eoi-pressure-relief-valve.97671/page-12#post-1517942

And again here, where they are told again by a mod, NOT TO DO IT (this is the same thread as above)
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/sterilizing.98748/#post-1514165


----------



## Wolfman1

Let's just all agree that Stokesy has won the arms war on kegging set ups with the first domestic walk in unit.
You can all take the arguments into the room, we'll shut the door and finish the beer from outside. Just promise not to unplug the lines


----------



## Stokesy

Wolfman1 said:


> Let's just all agree that Stokesy has won the arms war on kegging set ups with the first domestic walk in unit.
> You can all take the arguments into the room, we'll shut the door and finish the beer from outside. Just promise not to unplug the lines


[emoji23][emoji23] sounds fair wolfman[emoji106][emoji482][emoji482]


----------



## NZ Brewer

Hi everyone, I am looking at setting up a small portable set up in my homemade chilly bin. I want little kegs with ball locks. I met some Aussie brewer in oamaru who mention 6L ones which will work great in my 3 tap set up.

Can you show me where to find these skippy?


----------



## H0U5ECAT

The (almost) complete, new Stinky Dog Brewery. Just need to install the font again and do a little more aesthetic details.




See the build over in the DIY section.


----------



## Stokesy

Looks great mate, love your brewery name.


----------



## Stokesy

My beer fridge so far, nearly finished.


----------



## Lionman

Nearly finished my new keezer.


----------



## Stokesy

Looks great mate [emoji106][emoji482][emoji482]


----------



## altone

Nice one! I've only got a 2keg 1 tap fridge that's almost dead


----------



## nickshew

I needed to make my keg setup mobile for a party last year. The result, R2Beer2. Double skinned esky made from 209 litre barrel, dustbin, insulation foam and bits of plumbing with a soda stream gas supply built in. Takes 25 litre kegs. Worked a treat.


----------



## Philip Arnatt

This is mine just finished her she holds 6 cornies and co2 as well


----------



## chesl73

nickshew said:


> I needed to make my keg setup mobile for a party last year. The result, R2Beer2. Double skinned esky made from 209 litre barrel, dustbin, insulation foam and bits of plumbing with a soda stream gas supply built in. Takes 25 litre kegs. Worked a treat.
> View attachment 114311
> 
> View attachment 114312
> 
> View attachment 114314



Mate - that thing looks like C3PO from Starwars! Next mod is to put a small engine in it and have it walk around on wheels.


----------



## Stokesy

That is a great idea[emoji106][emoji482][emoji482]


----------



## altone

chesl73 said:


> Mate - that thing looks like C3PO from Starwars! Next mod is to put a small engine in it and have it walk around on wheels.



Arrgghh! no! C3PO looks like this:









It kind of looks like R2D2 Hence the name.









Hasn't everyone seen those movies hundreds of times like me? No? Oh!

I want to make one that looks like this:


----------



## chesl73

Ah yes, shame on me...how did I get that one wrong!


----------



## batfastard

altone said:


> I want to make one that looks like this:


That would make it a 'Bar-lek'


----------



## chesl73

And the bar-lek would say...


----------



## chesl73

We will intoxicate!


----------



## eyeofthebeerholder

Lionman said:


> Nearly finished my new keezer.
> 
> View attachment 114309



What model is that chest freezer? What's the internal dimensions?


----------



## Chris Gillott

eyeofthebeerholder said:


> What model is that chest freezer? What's the internal dimensions?


That's what I'd like to know as well...


----------



## Chris Gillott

Philip Arnatt said:


> View attachment 114449
> This is mine just finished her she holds 6 cornies and co2 as well


What model is that chest freezer? What's the internal dimensions?


----------



## eyeofthebeerholder

Chris Gillott said:


> What model is that chest freezer? What's the internal dimensions?



I went ahead and ordered a Westinghouse WCM2900WD (not the same as above). After measuring, it appears it will hold 6x 19L kegs.

I'll report back here on how it goes!


----------



## caney

Hey Brewpeeps,
Thought id share an update on my new keezer build. Struggled with a 6 keg fridge, and the mrs drinks a shit tonne of soda water, so bit the bullet and upscaled.

Westinghouse 700L freezer, with a custom steel frame underneath on wheels so I can move the behemoth around.

Designed to take 2 x 50L kegs, 6-8 x 19L & 2 x 9.5L cornies.

Micromatic secondary regs to control each 50L keg and the larger cornies all setup through a main line system.

5 of Perlick 650SS flow controls to finish off.

Just need to arrange a drip tray, thinking of running a 1500mm shower drain across the front. Any other suggestions?

Cheers
Caney


----------



## Nullnvoid

caney said:


> Hey Brewpeeps,
> Thought id share an update on my new keezer build. Struggled with a 6 keg fridge, and the mrs drinks a shit tonne of soda water, so bit the bullet and upscaled.
> 
> Westinghouse 700L freezer, with a custom steel frame underneath on wheels so I can move the behemoth around.
> 
> Designed to take 2 x 50L kegs, 6-8 x 19L & 2 x 9.5L cornies.
> 
> Micromatic secondary regs to control each 50L keg and the larger cornies all setup through a main line system.
> 
> 5 of Perlick 650SS flow controls to finish off.
> 
> Just need to arrange a drip tray, thinking of running a 1500mm shower drain across the front. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Cheers
> Caney



Love the use of structural timber beams as the collar. That lid isn't going to collapse on the collar is it! hahaha


----------



## Stokesy

Nice setup mate, how do ya go lifting the full 50L kegs in?


----------



## caney

Its a little difficult with a full one, but can be done with the help of the mrs. 
My plan is to fill them in situ, just need to setup my new fermenting rig, so I can do pressurised transfers from the brewtech chronical to keg.


----------



## caney

Nullnvoid said:


> Love the use of structural timber beams as the collar. That lid isn't going to collapse on the collar is it! hahaha



Adds some charm to the aesthetics. There was some method to my madness, I did plan on using a flooded font on the top of the freezer, but the freezer lid itself was far to flimsy to support the weight of the font.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

caney said:


> Hey Brewpeeps,
> Thought id share an update on my new keezer build. Struggled with a 6 keg fridge, and the mrs drinks a shit tonne of soda water, so bit the bullet and upscaled.
> 
> Westinghouse 700L freezer, with a custom steel frame underneath on wheels so I can move the behemoth around.
> 
> Designed to take 2 x 50L kegs, 6-8 x 19L & 2 x 9.5L cornies.
> 
> Micromatic secondary regs to control each 50L keg and the larger cornies all setup through a main line system.
> 
> 5 of Perlick 650SS flow controls to finish off.
> 
> Just need to arrange a drip tray, thinking of running a 1500mm shower drain across the front. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Cheers
> Caney



It's quite unusual to see home brewers using the 50L kegs. Do you really like using them? One particular concern I should point out is that with the commercial keg couplers if you accidentally have the handle down while the keg is disconnected the your gas leaks out the handle. So I really prefer to use ball lock disconnects on the keg couplers so you can easily detach the keg coupler from the gas line. Generally speaking I would just use corny kegs only.


----------



## fdsaasdf

KegLand-com-au said:


> It's quite unusual to see home brewers using the 50L kegs. Do you really like using them? One particular concern I should point out is that with the commercial keg couplers if you accidentally have the handle down while the keg is disconnected the your gas leaks out the handle. So I really prefer to use ball lock disconnects on the keg couplers so you can easily detach the keg coupler from the gas line. Generally speaking I would just use corny kegs only.


I've used 50L kegs for catering events but as they're too heavy to lift when full I stick to 19L and 9L kegs for beer. Like @caney I have used 50L kegs for sparkling water but only when I have enough spare room, in that case I only fill in place.

I leave my coupler on the 50L keg all the time and I've never had a problem with leaks, through half a dozen events and plenty of water fills.


----------



## caney

50L kegs are tits. Just waiting for my snaplok couplers, then there will be no leaks. Disconnect the fitting, remove keg and coupler.
Plus I also have my partay setup, it was designed for 50's. 
Fits like a finger in a bum.


----------



## eyeofthebeerholder

eyeofthebeerholder said:


> I went ahead and ordered a Westinghouse WCM2900WD (not the same as above). After measuring, it appears it will hold 6x 19L kegs.
> 
> I'll report back here on how it goes!



So here's the update. It will hold 6x 19L. I've only got 3 kegs right now (not all connected up yet). Also used my old fridge for fermenting. Both temp controlled.


----------



## Ben Davies

Nice work that is some cold storage space there plenty room to lager. You reckon them castors are up to the task?


----------



## caney

Ben Davies said:


> Nice work that is some cold storage space there plenty room to lager. You reckon them castors are up to the task?



Hope so, they are good for 40kg each x 6. I gave them a good lube before taking weight, though I must admit it is difficult to maneuver, but I would say alot easier than no castor and trying to lift or drag.


----------



## Ben Davies

caney said:


> Hope so, they are good for 40kg each x 6. I gave them a good lube before taking weight, though I must admit it is difficult to maneuver, but I would say alot easier than no castor and trying to lift or drag.


YEP I use castors on my brew stand and ferm chamber you can move if need for cleaning purposes.


----------



## devoutharpist

Hopefully this is the right thread....

Looking at moving from bottles to kegs. Been fine with bottles for years but lately my priming has been inconsistent for unknown reasons.... and i'm not sure if i cbf spending all that time bottling anymore.

So i've done some very rough sums and for a 2 keg system, i think i might just buy a "pre-built" fridge instead of trying to get a good deal on a second hand fridge of freezer (despite this going against my DIY beliefs).

Any opinions on the keg king and kegland 2 tap kegerators? I've tentatively narrowed it down to one of these two. They look essentially the same so i guess they might be coming out of the same factory? I also don't want to turn this into a KL or KK fight as i have seen happen here before, just interested in experiences with these keg fridges. Or, any other alternatives around the same price range?

Did some searching on the forums, but couldn't easily find the info i was after.

Cheers


----------



## Ben Davies

devoutharpist said:


> Hopefully this is the right thread....
> 
> Looking at moving from bottles to kegs. Been fine with bottles for years but lately my priming has been inconsistent for unknown reasons.... and i'm not sure if i cbf spending all that time bottling anymore.
> 
> So i've done some very rough sums and for a 2 keg system, i think i might just buy a "pre-built" fridge instead of trying to get a good deal on a second hand fridge of freezer (despite this going against my DIY beliefs).
> 
> Any opinions on the keg king and kegland 2 tap kegerators? I've tentatively narrowed it down to one of these two. They look essentially the same so i guess they might be coming out of the same factory? I also don't want to turn this into a KL or KK fight as i have seen happen here before, just interested in experiences with these keg fridges. Or, any other alternatives around the same price range?
> 
> Did some searching on the forums, but couldn't easily find the info i was after.
> 
> Cheers


Hey I'm in the same route at the moment. My story gotta give the Bro his 3 keg Keg king keggerator back. Now I cut my teeth on this unit so to speak and it is a great first step unit I into kegging as all is done and dusted all you gotta do is brew the beer keg it then connect it carb it and serve it.

Now I to the details..
A 3keg unit locally was looking at $700 from local retail store I think it's a bit cheaper to get a deal from the suppliers. But ...
Limitations only max 3 kegs
The supply line coils getting in the road above kegs. 
If back keg kicks the 're shuffleing of settled kegs to get back empty keg out.
Just a few loose points of reference. 
For a little DIY you can source a cheaper deal I know but you gotta put the time in. It's up to you. See what comes up. Cheers another keggerator build.


----------



## beer gut

As far as I researched they are exactly the same model fridge (apart from the branding), but kegland has higher quality taps (intertap), a better spec regulator (mk4) and better quality beer and gas lines (eva barrier with duotight fittings). Another thing was keg king had cheaper product prices but after shipping to Perth they were more expensive than kegland. I am eagerly waiting for Tuesday when my 3 tap kegerator arrives from kegland.


----------



## Timbo

beer gut said:


> As far as I researched they are exactly the same model fridge (apart from the branding), but kegland has higher quality taps (intertap), a better spec regulator (mk4) and better quality beer and gas lines (eva barrier with duotight fittings). Another thing was keg king had cheaper product prices but after shipping to Perth they were more expensive than kegland. I am eagerly waiting for Tuesday when my 3 tap kegerator arrives from kegland.


Yeah, I believe they’re the same. My one has been in getting repaired, pinched cable stopping the font fan from working properly which I discovered a week after setting it up. Frustrating but otherwise seems to work well. Picked mine up from Keg King but only because I’m local and didn’t want to pay delivery. Touch wood it’s smooth sailing from here.


----------



## Timbo

This is my humble garage setup:






Basic kegerator rig with triple font, temp controlled bar fridge for fermenting, gas stored in cupboard with other gear. 6kg & 2.3kg. Ran to fridge via hole in back of cupboard. 3 kegs in total with more on the way. Running a four way manifold inside fridge.

Scored the cupboard for 95 bucks from ikea - added another shelf for storage made out of timber left from our backyard landscaping. Bar fridge have had for years, hacked out some door trim to fit a 30L fermenter - planning on pulling the average looking stickers off it and making it look nicer. Artwork of retro beer coasters above cupboard. Keen to deck it out a bit more in the future as we’ve built a new home and only just managed to find the odd hour to tend to this as other jobs like landscaping are apparently more important Few nice beer signs/posters/clock maybe...?

I’m super jealous of some of the awesome setups I’ve seen in this thread, but considering the missus will only let me do this in the garage away from our "nice" things in the house, I’m pretty happy with it. To be honest, I’m actually surprised she let me set this up at all.

A big thank you to the countless inspirations in this thread. Just having a dark ale - cheers!


----------



## devoutharpist

So an update, which is mainly a question 

I put together my new kegging system on the weekend (v4 with two taps). Did a pressure test last night, hooked it all up as if i was serving with kegs 3/4 of tap water. Put 20psi on, checked water came out the taps, then left it a few minutes and closed off the bottle, then wound back the regulator. Still sitting at 20psi. 

Overnight it has dropped about 10psi, sprayed soapy water over the connectors, connections and joins but couldn't see any of the bubbling. Also submerged whatever i could with no bubbling. Any ideas/should i be concerned?

Dare i ask a stupid question, but my knowledge of the physics of gasses is quite low. Could this just be some CO2 going into the water? Like it would go into the beer if i were carbonating?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

If the temperature of the water was dropping the co2 will dissolve into it. Was it in the fridge?


----------



## devoutharpist

wide eyed and legless said:


> If the temperature of the water was dropping the co2 will dissolve into it. Was it in the fridge?



In the fridge, but not turned on. There would have been a drop in ambient temp overnight, maybe 4 or 5C, so maybe i do have some very lightly carbonated water now.


----------



## Timbo

Do your pressure test without kegs hooked up first. That way you’ll know if you have no leaks in the gas line. If that’s sweet after 24hrs, then hook up your keg, spray disconnects with soapy water. Sometimes they don’t mate properly at the post. Beer leaks are pretty obvious, you’ll see beer... Gas can be hard to detect. Use keg lube on rubber o rings on posts, helps seal the connection between the disconnects. 

Pressure tests with kegs connected aren’t always a true indication as the liquid will most likely absorb co2, definitely will if cold.


----------



## devoutharpist

Timbo said:


> Do your pressure test without kegs hooked up first. That way you’ll know if you have no leaks in the gas line. If that’s sweet after 24hrs, then hook up your keg, spray disconnects with soapy water. Sometimes they don’t mate properly at the post. Beer leaks are pretty obvious, you’ll see beer... Gas can be hard to detect. Use keg lube on rubber o rings on posts, helps seal the connection between the disconnects.
> 
> Pressure tests with kegs connected aren’t always a true indication as the liquid will most likely absorb co2, definitely will if cold.



Reseated the inlet from the keg and made sure it was done up extra tight, lubed the post on the regulator (swapped the outlet it came with for the post, used some thread sealant) and connected gas lines only. Seems to have held pressure overnight, but i am not going to be optimistic until i see it holding pressure by the end of the day. 

A further question though, what difference (if any) does it make leaving the regulator diaphragm open or closed when doing a pressure test like this?


----------



## Timbo

devoutharpist said:


> Reseated the inlet from the keg and made sure it was done up extra tight, lubed the post on the regulator (swapped the outlet it came with for the post, used some thread sealant) and connected gas lines only. Seems to have held pressure overnight, but i am not going to be optimistic until i see it holding pressure by the end of the day.
> 
> A further question though, what difference (if any) does it make leaving the regulator diaphragm open or closed when doing a pressure test like this?



It does matter, as the regulator will keep allowing pressure to come through if there’s a leak, and you’ll end up with an empty bottle. Doing a pressure test on the gas system, with the co2 turned off at the bottle, with No disconnects connected to any keg, will tell you if you’re losing gas in your gas lines and connections. If you hook the gas disconnect to the keg while doing this, there’s no way of telling whether you’re leaking gas or whatever you’ve got kegged is absorbing the co2. 24hr pressure test on gas side only, no kegs. If that’s good, then soapy water on gas disconnect on when you hook it up to the keg. If no bubbles, then you should be good to leave it. Just be sure to make sure it’s seated well with lots keg lube.

Unless someone else knows, as far as I’m aware, there’s no way to pressure test when a liquid is absorbing co2 in a keg. The pressure will drop as the liquid absorbs it.

Hopefully this helps. It’s what I do. If there’s a better way, I’d love to here it though!


----------



## devoutharpist

Timbo said:


> It does matter, as the regulator will keep allowing pressure to come through if there’s a leak, and you’ll end up with an empty bottle.



I am assuming that this part only matters if you have the gas bottle itself open at its valve? unless i am missing something major here.

But anyway, good news... so, gas on, no disconnects attached to a keg and pressurised the system up to 30psi. Then i shut the gas bottle off at the valve but didn't touch the regulator, held pressure for 24 hours. Guess reattaching the regulator and lubing the post did the trick.

Many thanks and time to clean up and sanitise one of the kegs to finally keg something.


----------



## Timbo

Yup that’s it! Awesome news. Get that keg filled!


----------



## theredone

basically finished, still need to work out where i want the gas splitter and install it. gas bottle was initially designed to go behind top keg, had everything cut measured installed to suit.... but i didnt take the tap shanks into account  in hindsight i should have put them about 150mm further apart and it would have been fine.





https://theredone85.tumblr.com/post/186576671165
https://theredone85.tumblr.com/post/186576634350

no idea what im doing wrong with these images


----------



## Stokesy

That's a nice compact setup mate[emoji106], lifting a fifty up to the top would take some effort.[emoji482][emoji482]


----------



## theredone

Stokesy said:


> That's a nice compact setup mate[emoji106], lifting a fifty up to the top would take some effort.[emoji482][emoji482]



thanks, cant say its easy but not as bad as u think, its not an awkward weight to lift by any stretch


----------



## Timbo

theredone said:


> thanks, cant say its easy but not as bad as u think, its not an awkward weight to lift by any stretch


Nice job mate. Any particular reason why your running 50l kegs as opposed to cornies?


----------



## theredone

Timbo said:


> Nice job mate. Any particular reason why your running 50l kegs as opposed to cornies?


Just time mate, it’s why I gave it away the first time round, and have a young family now. So double batches through to 50s and no more bottling


----------



## Timbo

theredone said:


> Just time mate, it’s why I gave it away the first time round, and have a young family now. So double batches through to 50s and no more bottling


Fair call mate. Same reason I’m only kegging now too. No time for bottles! I wouldn’t brew anymore if I bottled!


----------



## Donz

Just wanted to show my almost finished build 
had to add laptop built under lid, speakers and subwoofer, great for parties


----------



## fdsaasdf

Donz said:


> View attachment 117120
> Just wanted to show my almost finished build
> had to add laptop built under lid, speakers and subwoofer, great for parties


Nice work. It looks like you've got a freezer sitting inside a bigger enclosure that gives you the void on the side. I'm looking at doing something similar. Can you share any details/build pics of the enclosure?


----------



## Donz

fdsaasdf said:


> Nice work. It looks like you've got a freezer sitting inside a bigger enclosure that gives you the void on the side. I'm looking at doing something similar. Can you share any details/build pics of the enclosure?


I used duragal to make a steel frame and welded on wheels to hold up to 400Kg.
laser cut alloy panels powdercoated black.
there is enough room to put rgb led's behind the panels and heaps of room for electronics and co2 bottle on side compartment










the STC-1000 runs 2 power points for the freezer and fans tor temp control and the other 2 power points control the laptop and sub woofer at 240V


----------



## fdsaasdf

Great setup and thanks for sharing the details!


----------



## Donz

loved it in bare metal, but had to get it powdercoated


----------



## KegLand-com-au

Donz said:


> loved it in bare metal, but had to get it powdercoatedView attachment 117125
> View attachment 117126



That's awesome! It's a really perfect setup but whats up with the taps? You didn't want to go forward sealing taps?


----------



## Donz

KegLand-com-au said:


> That's awesome! It's a really perfect setup but whats up with the taps? You didn't want to go forward sealing taps?


Would have loved to, but this cost me a LOT more than I planned (was just gonna do another collar on a freezer)
Might do it on the next build after I sell this one.


----------



## Donz

sorry duplicate message


----------



## Stokesy

Thats a great setup mate[emoji106][emoji482]


----------



## KegLand-com-au

Donz said:


> Would have loved to, but this cost me a LOT more than I planned (was just gonna do another collar on a freezer)
> Might do it on the next build after I sell this one.



No worries at all. I totally understand but just hate seeing the older rear sealing taps. How about we do you a deal and I organise some 3 x new forward sealing taps for you. In exchange you just send us some good resolution photos and we might one day use them in our Keezer build instruction manual or something. We have not got around to making a manual for this yet but if we had some pre-done photos this would save us some time.

You are probably familiar with our current Intertap SS taps, what I can propose to you is that we supply you with our new Nukataps which will be the next generation of forward sealing taps (these have not even been released yet but they arrive very soon).

If you want to take us up on this offer the private message me.

NOTE: This is a once only offer since this Donz can't afford forward sealing taps and has built an otherwise perfect keezer. We are not going to give every person out there who wants free taps the same offer so all you other guys please do not PM me. This is just an offer for Donz. We especially like the integrated speaker and monitor. It's awesome!


----------



## Donz

KegLand-com-au said:


> That's awesome! It's a really perfect setup but whats up with the taps? You didn't want to go forward sealing taps?


DAMN!, Now I can't get those taps out of my head and it's bugging me now LOL.
LEDGEND! PM'd


----------



## Donz

KegLand-com-au said:


> No worries at all. I totally understand but just hate seeing the older rear sealing taps. How about we do you a deal and I organise some 3 x new forward sealing taps for you. In exchange you just send us some good resolution photos and we might one day use them in our Keezer build instruction manual or something. We have not got around to making a manual for this yet but if we had some pre-done photos this would save us some time.
> 
> You are probably familiar with our current Intertap SS taps, what I can propose to you is that we supply you with our new Nukataps which will be the next generation of forward sealing taps (these have not even been released yet but they arrive very soon).
> 
> If you want to take us up on this offer the private message me.
> 
> NOTE: This is a once only offer since this Donz can't afford forward sealing taps and has built an otherwise perfect keezer. We are not going to give every person out there who wants free taps the same offer so all you other guys please do not PM me. This is just an offer for Donz. We especially like the integrated speaker and monitor. It's awesome!


would love this.. and I'll laser cut your logo and put it on the front


----------



## Frothy Boi

Donz said:


> would love this.. and I'll laser cut your logo and put it on the front


Tell him to throw in some chrome plated handles too 

But that is one seriously nice keezer build. The only thing that could make it nicer is some LEDs.


----------



## Donz

Frothy Boi said:


> Tell him to throw in some chrome plated handles too
> 
> But that is one seriously nice keezer build. The only thing that could make it nicer is some LEDs.


Cheers Frothy Boi
I'm keen to buy chrome handles as they are In the budget (wife won't see it).
and RGB remote controlled LED's are already in 
I love the offer from Kegland, Keen to get the keezer to where it should be.
I have had 7 kegs go though this so far over several group parties and everyone has had a great time, I was not to concerned about the taps, but after browsing so many other builds, they stand out like a sore thumb  and it realy is the last ( hopefully if I cant find a way to drive it around) piece of the build 
These photo's are a few months old and the final product is still being finished.... eventually....


----------



## koshari

my nice little road warrior regulator setup. 
*
*


----------



## gavinlbuckett

This is a few pics of my keezer I built early 2019, cheers.


----------



## DazGore

gavinlbuckett said:


> This is a few pics of my keezer I built early 2019, cheers.



Looks good, well done.


----------



## gavinlbuckett

DazGore said:


> Looks good, well done.


Cheers mate


----------



## JnR_Mc

My simple Keezer build is not really worth showing here, however I'm pretty happy with our current array of taps now.


----------



## Donz

JnR_Mc said:


> My simple Keezer build is not really worth showing here, however I'm pretty happy with our current array of taps now.
> 
> View attachment 117340


Taps look great, love the magnet labels too


----------



## JnR_Mc

Donz said:


> Taps look great, love the magnet labels too


Wanted something fairly simple, that was easy to change. 
They are just Avery Labels printed and stuck onto some cheap magnets


----------



## Donz

quick update vid of working kegerator.... still working on it so TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## Donz

in need of laptop tech support too.

need a new switch to turn the laptop on.


----------



## Engibeer

Donz said:


> in need of laptop tech support too.
> 
> need a new switch to turn the laptop on.




Just leave it on permanently? Let it sleep? They use bugger all power. 

Alternatively maybe something Wake-on-LAN

https://www.curlybrace.com/words/2011/06/03/enabling-wake-on-lan-on-a-toshiba-satellite-a505/


----------



## JDW81

JnR_Mc said:


> My simple Keezer build is not really worth showing here, however I'm pretty happy with our current array of taps now.
> 
> View attachment 117340



I disagree, I'd say than any keezer/kegerator build is worth showing. I'll bet the beer tastes just as good out of yours as it does the flashest keezer out there.

Not everyone has the time/inclination/know how to build a rolls royce kegerator, and it's always good to see how people go about it when the build something simple.

Mine is an old fridge with 4 holes drilled in the door with taps sticking out the front (probably a few hundred pages back on this thread), which a few people PM'd me about how to do the same thing. Doesn't look flash but does the job perfectly.

JD


----------



## gavinlbuckett

Loo


Donz said:


> quick update vid of working kegerator.... still working on it so TO BE CONTINUED



Looks awesome dude, great job


----------



## Donz

JDW81 said:


> I disagree, I'd say than any keezer/kegerator build is worth showing. I'll bet the beer tastes just as good out of yours as it does the flashest keezer out there.
> 
> Not everyone has the time/inclination/know how to build a rolls royce kegerator, and it's always good to see how people go about it when the build something simple.
> 
> Mine is an old fridge with 4 holes drilled in the door with taps sticking out the front (probably a few hundred pages back on this thread), which a few people PM'd me about how to do the same thing. Doesn't look flash but does the job perfectly.
> 
> JD


Well said 
Every post on a build, recipe, walkthrough and general information for anyone is very much appreciated and helpful.


----------



## Donz

JDW81 said:


> I disagree, I'd say than any keezer/kegerator build is worth showing. I'll bet the beer tastes just as good out of yours as it does the flashest keezer out there.
> 
> Not everyone has the time/inclination/know how to build a rolls royce kegerator, and it's always good to see how people go about it when the build something simple.
> 
> Mine is an old fridge with 4 holes drilled in the door with taps sticking out the front (probably a few hundred pages back on this thread), which a few people PM'd me about how to do the same thing. Doesn't look flash but does the job perfectly.
> 
> JD


I have to add these  started with a tap and a bucket then got a "kegerator" but still got all cos the outdoor tap is handy and the kegerator will be donated to someone that can fix a shorted thermostat controller.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

It's been a while since I've been able to blag on about my setup.


----------



## Donz

H0U5ECAT said:


> It's been a while since I've been able to blag on about my setup.


Very nice set up!
Great font, looks like a sound unit built in.
Storage galore and nice colour choice
something in glass door looks odd? ;-) but may be my imagination.
​


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Just a reflection buddy


----------



## Donz

H0U5ECAT said:


> Just a reflection buddy[/


 Great font and Excellent set up


----------



## Ballaratguy

Donz said:


> I have to add these  started with a tap and a bucket then got a "kegerator" but still got all cos the outdoor tap is handy and the kegerator will be donated to someone that can fix a shorted thermostat controller.


Where are you located Donz?


----------



## gavinlbuckett

H0U5ECAT said:


> It's been a while since I've been able to blag on about my setup.


Great job mate


----------



## Donz

Ballaratguy said:


> Where are you located Donz?


North of Brisbane Qld


----------



## Ballaratguy

Donz said:


> North of Brisbane Qld


Bugga if you were in Vic I’d take you up on your offer


----------



## Donz

New taps arrived today!!!

Huge thanks to KEGLAND , fresh of the line new NUKATAP series.
Nice build, great pour, feel nice pulling a beer and sexy to look at.
Could not be happier to finally have my dream build within final finished state :-D just a few tiny details to polish up (yes I am going to tidy up the drip tray  amongst other small annoyances ).


----------



## sp0rk

I'm sure I'd seen it on here, but I can't find it now
Who's keezer had PVC pipe risers that had the beer lines running through it to clean it up really nicely?
I'm building my new 8 keg keezer and would love to do this to tidy up the lines

Cheers!


----------



## Meddo

sp0rk said:


> I'm sure I'd seen it on here, but I can't find it now
> Who's keezer had PVC pipe risers that had the beer lines running through it to clean it up really nicely?
> I'm building my new 8 keg keezer and would love to do this to tidy up the lines
> 
> Cheers!


Davidm at the other place


----------



## sp0rk

Legend!


----------



## Newkid

New project 
Fermentation Freezer


----------



## Donz

thinking of selling the beast and starting again with all new equipment and new designs,,, what do you guy's recon it could be worth?
My guess is $2500


----------



## Alhoare

About to do some clean up on the internals of my Keezer as well as add some extra taps.
Also need to clean up the drip tray attachment.
View media item 11048View media item 11047


----------



## beerkeg

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/kegerator-in-wine-barrel.101752/post-1551618
hi
not sure whether or not this is the right place to put this but seems u guys are the beer experts, (i am an expert, but only at the drinking side)
tryn to fit kegerator into a wine barrel
wine barrel is approx height: 75cm diameter: 52cm

any advice on fridge size and the correct keg size to pair with this will b very much appreciated

cheers


----------



## beerkeg

hi
not sure whether or not this is the right place to put this but seems u guys are the beer experts, (i am an expert, but only at the drinking side)
tryn to fit kegerator into a wine barrel
wine barrel is approx height: 75cm diameter: 52cm

any advice on fridge size and the correct keg size to pair with this will b very much appreciated

cheers


----------



## Ragewood

Here is my setup built on a Kegland Series 4 fridge. 




.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

beerkeg said:


> kegerator in wine barrel
> hi
> not sure whether or not this is the right place to put this but seems u guys are the beer experts, (i am an expert, but only at the drinking side)
> tryn to fit kegerator into a wine barrel
> wine barrel is approx height: 75cm diameter: 52cm
> 
> any advice on fridge size and the correct keg size to pair with this will b very much appreciated
> 
> cheers




I cant see any kegerator designed to take full sized kegs fitting in that wine barrel of those dimensions.

I think your best bet is to install an ice well and then use a cold plate like this:








Cast Aluminium Cold Plate - Two Circuit/Lines


Specifications- Size: 26cm x 38cm x 2.5cm Thick - 6.5kg Aluminium Casting with large thermal mass - 5 meters OD x 4mm ID diameter per 304 stainless tube - Includes 4 mounting holes if you want to install your plate Performance CharecteristicsWith 20C ambient beer temp and flow rate through the...




www.kegland.com.au





so you will have to keep ice in the ice well while you want to dispense beers


----------



## beerkeg

KegLand-com-au said:


> I cant see any kegerator designed to take full sized kegs fitting in that wine barrel of those dimensions.
> 
> I think your best bet is to install an ice well and then use a cold plate like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cast Aluminium Cold Plate - Two Circuit/Lines
> 
> 
> Specifications- Size: 26cm x 38cm x 2.5cm Thick - 6.5kg Aluminium Casting with large thermal mass - 5 meters OD x 4mm ID diameter per 304 stainless tube - Includes 4 mounting holes if you want to install your plate Performance CharecteristicsWith 20C ambient beer temp and flow rate through the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kegland.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you will have to keep ice in the ice well while you want to dispense beers


yeah k thanks for that.. got a mate who is doing a full bar setup with three oil drums. He is taking apart a couple of fridges and lining the inside of the drums with copper pipe to keep it cool. 
i might end up doing that but would hav rathered just buy a full kegerator setup and fit it into the barrel.. but it is just too small which is a bummer.. 

those plates are cool (hehe) but would rather a setup that doesnt require ice for cooling.

thanks


----------



## KegLand-com-au

beerkeg said:


> yeah k thanks for that.. got a mate who is doing a full bar setup with three oil drums. He is taking apart a couple of fridges and lining the inside of the drums with copper pipe to keep it cool.
> i might end up doing that but would hav rathered just buy a full kegerator setup and fit it into the barrel.. but it is just too small which is a bummer..
> 
> those plates are cool (hehe) but would rather a setup that doesnt require ice for cooling.
> 
> thanks



We have started working on a mini kegerator to take 8L kegs. This might fit into your barrels but this is still more than 12 months away so I can't give too much away on this new product.


----------



## KegLand-com-au

Newkid said:


> New project
> Fermentation Freezer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117530



Nice work. Good use of space. what model of fridge is this?


----------



## scomet

Ragewood said:


> Here is my setup built on a Kegland Series 4 fridge.


“Here is my setup built on a Kegland Series 4 fridge. “

WOW I’m impressed, do you have any pics of the build, info on type of beer engine you used and how you set it up?

Great job Ragewood, this is just what I need!


----------



## Ragewood

scomet said:


> “Here is my setup built on a Kegland Series 4 fridge. “
> 
> WOW I’m impressed, do you have any pics of the build, info on type of beer engine you used and how you set it up?
> 
> Great job Ragewood, this is just what I need!


No pics of the build sorry as I really didn't know what I was doing. I am a sparky by trade and I hadn't done any woodwork since high school. It's an Angram clamp on style hand pump. I plan on using corny kegs with a LPG regulator acting as a cask breather and check valve on the outlet. There is a divider in the coffin box to seperate the hand pump from the normal taps so I can use the font fan and not frost my fridge up.

For the build I glued and screwed down some 1/2 inch plywood which I then set the tile down on for the top. The rest is 3/4 inch Jarrah. I had to make it look nice or my missus wouldn't let me have it inside


----------



## Mrkook

I have recently upgraded from a keezer to kegerator. I was given a spent artillery shell that I used to run with the nukatap theme


----------



## Mrkook




----------



## Kodos

Mrkook said:


> View attachment 118096


That's beautiful! Would you care to show any photos of the inside/rear so we can see how it's all put together? I assume the shell has been cut off at an angle (and doesn't go into the wood). How do you access the rear of the taps?

Great job!


----------



## Mrkook

Thanks, yeah the shell has just been cut at an angle. I haven’t got photos of the back finished but have a couple after I cut it. I will take some photos later this week of the inside as I need to do a little bit more.


----------



## Ol timer

Mrkook said:


> I have recently upgraded from a keezer to kegerator. I was given a spent artillery shell that I used to run with the nukatap themeView attachment 118095


Can I ask what size artillery shell that is?
I may be able to get my hands on some and love the look of what youve done here.

How do you fox it to the timber?


----------



## Mrkook

5 inch/127mm shell.
I have two bolts going through the shell and nuts securing behind the timber - I’ll try and get some photos today.


----------



## Mrkook

Some photos of the back and entry to fridge. I stuff a cotton rag into the gaps around the beer line to reduce leak of cold air.


----------



## Mrkook

Inside the shell I used the Intertap short shanks with the nukataps.


----------



## Mrkook

There is a bolt that goes straight through the thin end of the shell and out the back. I had to drill out a bit of the fridge door to make room for thebprotuding bolt and nut so that the timber could mount flush. A tidier way to do this would have been to recess the nut and bolt into the timber but I had time constraints so went the quick option.


----------



## Mrkook

To fasten the larger end of the shell with the firing pin I mounted a bolt inside the shell through a small piece of timber so when the bolt was tightened it would clamp down the shell hard onto the timber.


----------



## Ol timer

Mrkook said:


> To fasten the larger end of the shell with the firing pin I mounted a bolt inside the shell through a small piece of timber so when the bolt was tightened it would clamp down the shell hard onto the timber.


Thanks for the additional photos and explanation.


----------



## Mrkook

No worries, the only other thing I would add is that working with the brass was difficult (I’m a back yard tinkerer not a tradesman) and when drilling the brass the bits would really want to pull and and grab. If you had access to a drill press and clamped the shell I think it would be a lot easier.


----------



## BobbyBoucher

Here is the kegerator sitting in between the brew fridge and the upright freezer that I was going to convert into a keezer before I picked up the fridge and all the gear second hand on this very forum ( if I could work out how to tag a member I would to show him that his system is well cared for in a new home). Whilst the missus isn't very happy about the amount of space my drinking problem hobby is taking up on the verandah my solution to move the fridge inside went down like a ton of bricks.

Holds 4 kegs inside and by my calculations I'm about 3 days of pouring my very first ale on tap. Good times.


----------



## WHYPSI

Here's my little keg setup. Doubles as a fermentation chamber too. Ice Hockey stick tap handles and fitted an old boost gauge to show pressure in the kegs or fermentation pressure. And yep the gauge lights up when i switch the font cooling fan on via apple home.


----------



## Donz

Brilliant idea having the boost gauge!


----------



## beergee

Here's mine. Converted a Fisher and Paykel P120 into a 2 tap Kegerator. 
Currently in my laundry which caused some epic eyerolling when Mrs Beergee came home to find it there. 
Was a fun project and works well though.


----------



## Paleman




----------



## Moad

Recently completed outdoor kitchen with a series x plus underneath the bench. I just put 4 taps on to give myself some bench space.
Tablet is running kegbot to track keg volumes and display whats on tap


----------



## Magicalpancake

Doc said:


> Here is my keg fridge, which is in our kitchen.
> 
> The taps are Lancer taps but I have replaced the Tooheys New and VB tap handles that came with them with the Speights and Speights Old Dark handles that a mate managed to score for me in NZ. Thank god he did as being a kiwi boy I couldn't live with the New and VB handles
> 
> Actually I have also just scored two Goesser tap handles from Austria. Can't wait for them to arrive.
> 
> Cheers,
> Doc
> 
> View attachment 15


Very cool


----------

